#ubuntu-de 2010-11-04
<chFX> ist es normal, dass 10.10 keine Speicherkarten erkennt?
<chFX> mountmanager zeigt eine Partition an, Nautilus weigert sich, jemand eine Idee?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> chFX: noch nicht formatiert?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> was sagt gparted?
<chFX> hab es noch nicht gefragt :P danke für den Tipp
<Fuss-im-Ohr> bitte :P
<ufly> hi
<klaas> benutzt jemand von euch btrfs als root dateisystem? ich hab das mit der neuen 10.10 mal ausprobiert und seit dem hab ich des öfteren mal kleine hänger im system nach paar sekunden geht dann wieder alles
<ufly> brauche mal bitte hilfe versuche ein
<ppq> ufly: nochmal zusammenhängend in einer zeile, bitte
<jokrebel> hi
<ufly> sry auf enter gekommen
<ppq> hi jokrebel
<rumpel_> klaas, hatte bisher keinerlei probleme ... schonmal in die logs gespickt?
<klaas> hmm ne nicht wirklich die logs durchgeschaut - aber mach ich mal wenns weiterhin auftritt - passiert nur unter hohem load
<rumpel_> klaas, load mit was?
<klaas> ssl ftp/dateisystemverschlüsselung usw :)
<ufly> brauche mal bitte hilfe ich versuche ein Splash screen zu installieren http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Space-Sunrise+Plymouth+Splash?content=129678 hab es schon mit der .deb datei versucht hat nicht geklappt und dann auch tar file geht aber irgendwie auch nicht obwohl die datein im richtigen Verzeichnis sind, sry wegen den halben Satz vorhin bin ausersehen auf enter gekommen :)
<shetlandpony> ufly's url: http://tinyurl.com/2wzhf4t | Space-Sunrise Plymouth Splash GNOME-Look.org
<srtu> kann mir jemand verraten warum mein putty aufeinmal kein copy and paste kennt? normalerweise war text makieren und dann mit der einem klick auf die rechte maustaste einfügen, genauso wie in xchat
<srtu> aber das geht nicht mehr, auch kein strg+c und strg+v
<rumpel_> srtu, putty@windows?
<srtu> nene
<srtu> ubuntu
<rumpel_> wozu dann putty? o.O
<srtu> weil ich alles abspeichern kann, mit key dateien
<srtu> und kein bock hab die ip's jedesmal einzugeben
<sdx23> srtu: dafür gibt's ~/.ssh/config
<rumpel_> das geht auch mit normalem ssh... aber zur Frage: betrifft das ein Konsolenfenster?
<rumpel_> da muss man zusätzlich noch shift drücken
<srtu> ja quasi wenn die verbindung zum server besteht
<rumpel_> geht shift+strg+v ?
<srtu> ne geht auch net
<srtu> total merkwürdig
<srtu> ich hab nix verstellt
<rumpel_> ist auch das erste mal, daß ich höre, daß jemand unter ubuntu putty verwendet ^^
<srtu> hehe
<srtu> aja ich hab das halt unter windows genutzt
<srtu> und wenn man sich mit einem tool auskennt bleibt man auch dabei
<srtu> ich zumindest
<rumpel_> wozu dann ubuntu, wenn man sich mit windows auskennt? ... aber ok, das wird jetzt off-topic  (-> #ubuntu-de-offtopic)
<srtu> bin ein fauler sack und wollt mich jetzt net in die konfiguration mit der eigenen shell einlesen
<srtu> naja such ich mal weiter
<srtu> trotzdem danke
<rumpel_> für Dateitransfer ist Orte->Verbindung zu Server   ziemlich ähnlich zu putty
<jokrebel> srtu: orte - Verbindung zu server kennt auch lesezeichen BTW
<jokrebel> sr
<srtu> und key dateien?
<chFX> Fuss-im-Ohr, was soll mit gparted nun sagen? :O
<chFX> *mir
<Fuss-im-Ohr> ob das medium erkannt wird
<Fuss-im-Ohr> egal welche formatierung
<chFX> nope, gparted erkennt nix
<tadeus> Wie kann man einen falsch abgegebenen ip route Befehl wieder rückgängig machen? Wenn ich das add durch ein del ersetze kommt nur ein "no such process"
<rumpel_> srtu, für Dateitransfer kannst das alles speichern lassen
<Fuss-im-Ohr> chFX: dann hilft nur noch ein reboot und hoffen das sich das system nur verschluckt hat, ansonsten siehts mit deiner SD karte schlecht aus
<rumpel_> srtu, ist nur eben keine konsole. Für die macht man das normal über ssh-Konfiguration, resolv.conf, ssh-copy-id, bla
<srtu> jaja
<srtu> für dateitransfers nutz ich das ja auch
<chFX> Fuss-im-Ohr, unterstützt Ubuntu USB Card-Reader besser?
<srtu> aber für ne shell nutz ich halt putty
<rumpel_> srtu, wie du magst. Da putty aber eher weniger genutzt wird (denk ich mal), wirds auch mit support schwieriger sein.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> chFX: ich hatte noch nie probleme damit, ich lese meine SD und micro SD entweder direckt per usb (micro SD) oder mit nem hub aus
<srtu> total schräg das copy and paste net mehr geht
<chFX> Fuss-im-Ohr, hmkay, danke, ich reboot mal, ansonsten kauf ich mir einen neuen Reader : /
<schweegi> ergibt es große performance-zuwächse, wenn man statt 32bit die 64bit version von ubuntu nimmt? habe bei debian auf der seite einige vorteile gegenüber der 32bit version gelesen..
<ppq> schweegi: ja - auf dem papier
<Fuss-im-Ohr> ne
<orgain> srtu: selbst mit umschalt + strg +c geht nix
<orgain> ?
<ppq> schweegi: aber im einsatz wird man das in der regel nicht bemerken
<Fuss-im-Ohr> schweegi: nur mehr probleme mit etlichen programmen
<ppq> schweegi: kommt natürlich auf's programm an
<ppq> Fuss-im-Ohr: nein, die zeiten sind weitestgehend vorbei
<schweegi> ppq: ah okay.. ich hatte in der 9.10 mal die 64bit drauf aber keinen unterschied gespürt außer das manche programme nicht mehr wollten z.B. Skype damals
<Fuss-im-Ohr> hört sich an wie ".... bis zu XXX"
<schweegi> dann bleib ich bei der 32bit version ^^
<srtu> @orgain ne auch mit shift+strg+c geht nix
<srtu> sehr merkwürdig
<orgain> in der tat
<ppq> schweegi: never touch a running system ;p
<schweegi> weiß hier auch jemand zufällig, ob man den ti-nspire-taschenrechner von texas instruments unter ubuntu ans laufen bekommt? habe im wiki bereits ein solches programm namens TLIP gefunden, allerdings funktionierte dies nicht - das wäre nämlich wichtig das der läuft.. 
<schweegi> ppq: eben.. und die 32bit läuft nicht schlecht, die macht keine probleme & die 4 GB RAM werden von ubuntu ohne murren auch erkannt
<ppq> schweegi: im ti84+-modus sollte das gehen, zumindest hab ich das vor einigen jahren nach einiger basteilei hinbekommen
<ppq> aber als cas.. hrm
<schweegi> ppq: der hat kein cas, das ist der ti-nspire ohne cas... mit cas dürfen wir den nicht verwenden
<schweegi> aber der läuft doch auch auf linux-basis oder nicht? ^^ 
<ppq> schweegi: achso, wieso nutzt ihr dann nicht gleich den ti84+? der ist billiger :o aber egal, offtopic. 
<ppq> nee, wie kommst du darauf?
<schweegi> ppq: die haben ihren eigenen willen da alle ^^
<Adasz> hallo, suche ein programm womit ich elektrische schaltungen zeichnen und testen kann
<schweegi> ppq: hm.. dann müsste ich mir windows als zweitsystem einrichten, auch wenn ich das eigentlich nicht will, in einer VM ist mir das aber zu langsam.. kann man windows ohne ubuntu-neuinstallation nach ubuntu noch installieren? hatte es mal gemacht, dann war aber grub weg..
<rumpel_> schweegi, windows macht grub prinzipiell platt (wegen wettbewerb und so)
<rumpel_> schweegi, neuinstallation brauchts aber nicht... grub kann man auch über liveCD reparieren
<ppq> schweegi: kann man, man muss aber danach den bootloader wiederherstellen. die vbox muss doch gar nicht schnell sein, so oft greifst du doch sicher nicht drauf zu?
<ppq> schon ein minimal gehaltenes xp mit 512mb ram sollte doch reichen für den zweck. die virtualbox puel version kann dann auch direkt den nspire ansprechen.
<schweegi> rumpel_: das hatte ich bei 10.04 mal versucht, scheiterte aber.. deswegen bin ich da vorsichtig geworden.. möchte ubuntu ungern neu installieren, es läuft endlich so super wie noch nie
<schweegi> ppq: da ist das nächste problem. windows mit virtualbox zu installieren bringt ubuntu immer bei der windows-installation zum "einfrieren", zumindest war es in 10.04 so. daher habe ich VMware Player installiert.. doch da läuft windows auch nicht sonderlich schnell drin
<rumpel_> schweegi, kannst auch noch eine platte einbauen, die mit ubuntu abklemmen (via BIOS oder Kabel) und dann Windows installieren. Danach wieder Ubuntu anklemmen und grub updaten. Fertig. (relativ unriskant)
<ppq> rumpel_++
<rumpel_> schweegi, was sogar den vorteil hätte, daß du auf jeder platte dann einen bootloader für zumindest ein system hättest 
<schweegi> rumpel_: die idee ist super. allerdings habe ich ein notebook.. hab' hier zwar noch ne alte platte liegen (320GB), die allerdings defekte sektoren aufweist aber noch funktioniert und für windoof ausreichen sollte^^. ich kann sie zwar einbauen aber beim notebook ist das auch eine sache der akkulaufzeit die dadurch verkürzt wird ;) 
<y0> hi, mit welchem befehl binde ich netzlaufwerke ein? =)
<ppq> y0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<jan77> y0: auf "orte" klicken und "verbindung zu server..."
<y0> ich meine beim ubuntuserver :o)
<schweegi> ppq: ich mache es nu in einer VM.. :) so viel geschwindigkeit braucht man bei dem rechner ja nicht :D 
<ppq> seh ich auch so, schweegi
<webs553> Hi,ich habe nach der Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multiple_Uplink_Routing#Verbindungsteilung die 2 Einträge gemacht und anschließend ein "ip route add $P1_NET dev $IF1 src $IP1 table T1" ausgeführt. Leider bekomme ich da immer ein "T1 is wrong/invalid". An was kann das liegen?
<tobago> ich würde gerne virtualbox mit usb zum laufen kriegen. vb läuft aber usb fehlt. hab deswegen schon virtualbox-guest-additions nachinstalliert und in /etc/group vboxusers:x:1001:tobago gemacht. was fehlt noch?
<ppq> tobago: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Probleml%C3%B6sung schon durchgegangen?
<ppq> tobago: du hast doch die puel version, oder?
<tobago> ppq, ich hab die offizielle version mit apt-get installiert
<tobago> also nicht die sun geschichte
<pitiplatch> kann mir wer sagen wie ich mein mic wieder zum laufen bringe?
<ppq> tobago: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads siehe abschnitt Debian-based Linux distributions
<tobago> ppq, ? ist das die bessere variante?
<ppq> tobago: die version in den ubuntu-paketquellen hat keinen usb2.0 support
<tobago> ahhhhh
<ppq> tobago: die version von sun/oracle/whatever ist unfrei, kann das dafür aber
<srtu> wo muss ich den in der ~.ssh/config meine ppk datei eintragen das der die nimmt?
<frage> hi hab ein problem möchte ein plymouth haben wenn ich den ubuntu starte hab jetzt auch mit der anleitung von http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/plymouth-trotz-nvidia-treiber/ schon mal ubuntu dazu gebracht das ding abzuspielen wenn er sich Ausschaltet (wollte ich eigendlich garnicht) weiß jetzt nicht weiter was ich machen soll
<Minipluto> Für Gedit gibts ein LaTeX-Plugin und das hat Probleme mit Leerzeichen in Dateinamen bzw. -pfaden. Dazu gibt es einen Patch aber ich weiß nichts mit den Instruktionen anzufangen. Das steht in dieser FAQ ganz am Ende: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/LaTeXPlugin/FAQ Muss ich das irgendwie neu kompilieren oder was? Kenne mich mit Python nicht aus
<schweegi> frage: machs nach dieser anleitung, hat bei mir auch funktioniert: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<shetlandpony> schweegi's url: http://tinyurl.com/23wdxew | How to Fix the Big and Ugly Plymouth Logo in Ubuntu 10.04 - Softpedia
<schweegi> frage: geht auch in Ubuntu 10.10 ohne probleme
<schweegi> ppq: deswegen wollte ich keine 2. HDD im notebook haben: CPU ist schon jetzt bei 94 Grad :o 
<ppq> schweegi: wtf?
<ppq> schweegi: sicher, dass die sensoren korrekt arbeiten? du dürftest dir sonst grad die hand verbrennen :p
<frage> sheweegi: danke wenns nicht klappt komme ich wieder :)^^
<schweegi> ppq: ne, auf der tasta spürst du nicht viel, aber die luft die aus dem lüfter hinten raus kommt ist extrem heiß.. die sensoren funzen alle :P ist laut acer normal bei dieser CPU :D 
<tobago> ppq, hab die ose weggeschmuissen und das sun ding installiert. leider schmeisst er jetzt eine exception, wenn ich ein maschine starten will: The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<tobago> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<schweegi> frage: normal dürfte es da keine probleme geben ;) 
<tobago> ppq, "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" geht aber nicht.
<ppq> tobago: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-3.2'
<tobago> da ist nur eine /etc/init.d/vboxdrv.dpkg-bak
<tobago> o.k.
<tobago> ppq, hat nichts an der situation geändert
<ppq> tobago: '
<ppq> sorry
<ppq> 'lsmod | grep vbox' ?
<tobago> ppq, leider nichts
<ppq> tobago: 'sudo modprobe vboxdrv'?
<tobago> ppq, FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<ppq> tobago: hast du dkms installiert?
<tobago> j ist drauf
<tobago> ja
<tobago> muss runter?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> eigentlich müssten beim dpkg-reconfigure die module neu gebaut werden. ist das der fall?
<cb33> hallo, hab das problem das "d-i preseed/include string part_recipe.cfg" nicht funktioniert, bekomme immer bei der installation das die datei nicht geladen werden kann
<tobago> ppq, jetzt hat das reconfigure geklappt (ich hatte noch eine vboxusers gruppe in meiner /etc/group, die ihn gestört hat)
<tobago> ppq, jetzt nochmal sudo modprobe vboxdrv?
<ppq> tobago: jo, guck sonst erstmal mit lsmod ob die schon da sind
<tobago> liefert nichts
<tobago> ppq, sudo modprobe vboxdrv    -->    FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<ppq> hmpf. und da ist wirklich kein /etc/init.d/vboxdrv? bei mir gibt's das, habn die gleiche version wie du
<tobago> ppq, nur /etc/init.d/vboxdrv.dpkg-bak
<tobago> damuss wohl irgendwie was über gelaufen sein.
<tobago> ich kann ja spassenshalber das /etc/init.d/vboxdrv.dpkg-bak in /etc/init.d/vboxdrv umbenennen
<tobago> ppq, ich bin noch auf lucid
<frage> schweegi: hmm geht immer noch nicht
<cb33> hallo, ist jemand hier der sich mit preseeding auskennt?
<Fuchs> ,mf? cb33 
<shetlandpony> cb33: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<jokrebel> ,fn? frage
<shetlandpony> frage: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<SirFiChi> hmm, der bot ist ja einfach zu bedienen ^^ 
<sysdef> shetlandpony: du bist zu simpel
<shetlandpony> nicht wirklich sysdef ;) du bist zu simpel :P
<SirFiChi> 09:45 < SirFiChi> ich hab nen HP ProLiant ML370 hier stehen, der beim installieren zickt. Wenn ich die AMD_64bit Installation anstosse, dann bricht er ab  und sagt, dass ich die X86 CD nehmen soll. Benutze ich die bricht mir der Installer bei 33% ab, waehrrend der Raid5 verbund formatiert  werden soll...
<SirFiChi> jemand ne idee woran das liegen koennte?
<Adasz> hallo, suche ein programm womit ich elektrische schaltungen zeichnen und testen kann
<bullgard4>   und testen? Wie stellst Du Dir das vor?
<fellbuendel> nen Simulator?
<dauerflucher> beschränken wir uns erstmal auf's zeichnen…
<fellbuendel> es gibt eagle für Linux, das dürfte aber eher Overkill sein
<dauerflucher> mit dia müsste das eigentlich auch gehen
<dauerflucher> ,dia? Adasz
<shetlandpony> Adasz, Dia ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dia - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dauerflucher> Adasz: http://www.gpleda.org/index.html
<webs553> Hi,ich habe nach der Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multiple_Uplink_Routing#Verbindungsteilung die 2 Einträge gemacht und anschließend ein "ip route add $P1_NET dev $IF1 src $IP1 table T1" ausgeführt. Leider bekomme ich da immer ein "T1 is wrong/invalid". An was kann das liegen?
<Adasz> dauerflucher, danke ich teste mal
<jokrebel> webs553: nicht dass ichs wüste, aber könnte es sein das T1 auch ein $ vorangestellt bräuchte?
<x1o> Hallo, ich hab ein schwieriges Problem: Ich hatte mal vor längerer Zeit versucht und neben ubuntu(gnome) auch den KDE Desktop zu installieren. Seit dem habe ich das Problem dass der Lautstärkeregler manchmal das System für 10 sekunden bis zu einer Minute lahm legt. Das soll heißen, dass wenn ich lauter oder leiser über die tastatur einstelle, er nicht mehr reagiert und es die angegeben zeit dauert bis plötzlich das symbol oben rechts ers
<x1o> cheint und richtig reagiert, manchmal erscheint kurz bevor das normale schwarze lautsprechersymbol kommt, noch in der mitte das alte lautsprechersymbol im gtk stil, kde ist schon lange deinstalliert auch in der variante, dass jede kde paket explezit angegeben wurde. der fehler bleibt trotzdem
<x1o> diese phase wo er nicht reagiert betrifft den gesamten xserver, der gesamte bildschirm ist eingefroren ohne dass ich was machen kann und muss dann warten bis es geht
<webs553> jokrebel: nein, da T1 die Routingtabelle T1 in /etc/iproute2/rt_tables gemeint ist
<Fuchs> x1o: das waere so ein Moment fuer:  dmesg, ~/.xsession-errors, /var/log/messages, /var/log/Xorg.0.log ...
<radoe> webs553: Komplettes Kommando, komplette Fehlermeldung pasten.
<cb33> OK ich versuche aus einer preseed.cfg eine andere zu mittels "d-i preseed/include string part_recipe.cfg" zu laden, leider bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung die Vorkonfigurationsdatei konnte nicht geladen werden, welche auf dem Webserver im selben Verzeichnis wie die preseed.cfg Datei liegt
<x1o> Fuchs, was ich so auf die schnelle finde ist: Nov  4 19:35:40 peter-laptop pulseaudio[1659]: ratelimit.c: 384 events suppressed könnte das was sein?
<x1o> würde zeitlich glaube ich passen
<jokrebel> webs553: dann würd ich aus der Fehlermeldung schließen, dass in eben jener Tabell ein Fehler ist ;-)
<Fuchs> x1o: noe, da verwirft pulseaudio ein bisschen Arbeit, weil es keine Ressourcen dafuer hat. Das ist eher Symptom als Ursache
<webs553> radoe: komplettes komando: "ip route add $P1_NET dev $IF1 src $IP1 table T1" fehler: Error: argument "T1" is wrong: "table" value is invalid
<webs553> jokrebel: naja es werden in die Datei ja nur die zwei Zeilen mit T1 und T2 geschrieben, also laut Anleitung, mehr schreib ich da ja nicht rein
<radoe> webs553: Variableb bitte ersetzen.
<radoe> s/Variableb/Variablen/
<shetlandpony> radoe meant: webs553: Variablen bitte ersetzen.
<Adasz> dauerflucher, das dia programm ist nciht gut, da fehlen NAND's
<dauerflucher> Adasz: was verstehe ich schon von schaltplänen…
<dauerflucher> Adasz: in dem wikiartikel ist allerdings noch ein link zu weiteren ShapeFile für Dia… vielleicht ist da noch was dabei
<x1o> Fuchs, mmh die genannten logs sehen eher unauffällig aus, welche logdateien kommen noch in frage?
<webs553> radoe: "ip route add 192.168.0.0 dev eth0 src 192.168.0.196 table T1"
<dauerflucher> Adasz: alternativ kannst du solche Shapes auch selber erstellen
<Fuchs> x1o: Du koenntest mal versuchen ein Terminal mit htop offen zu haben wenn das passiert, also vorher oeffnen
<x1o> mmh ich kann den fehler aber nciht so leicht reproduzieren, der kommt eher zufällig, oft jedoch wenn ich neustarte....
<radoe> webs553: und wenn du das jetzt genau so mit den ersetzten Variablen eingibst, erhältst du exakt die gleiche Fehlermeldung?
<webs553> radoe: genau, selbe Fehlermeldung
<radoe> webs553: ich nicht (nachdem ich natürlich die IP-Addressen angepasst habe). Zeige /etc/iproute2/rt_tables. 
<webs553> radoe: da gibts nicht viel zu sehen: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286164/
<webs553> laut wiki muss ja nicht mehr rein
<radoe> webs553: eben, da fehlt nämlich was. Die Table-ID. Im Wiki stehen sie mit drin.
<webs553> radoe: ach dieses 1,2 am anfang? ich dachte das wär die Zeilennummer -.-
<Deem> so. ich hab ein kleines problem. ich hab grade versucht 10.04.1 zu installieren. leider ohne erfolg, denn sobald der installer startet bekomme ich so komische nach unten abfallende, horizontale streifen. kann das vielleicht an unetbootin liegen, denn ich nutze den alternate installer?
<bekks> Deem: Boote ohne die Optionen quiet und splash.
<Deem> bekks: geht das mit unetbootin?
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Unetbootin zu tun.
<Deem> bekks: in der syslinux.cfg steht das hier: "append initrd=/install/initrd.gz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed  quiet --" müssen die "--" da stehn bleiben oder sollen die auch weg?
<bekks> Die bleiben stehen.
<Deem> ok. dann test ich das mal so
<Deem> so. keine  besserung. immernoch streifen. imo kommen die sobald das "fenster" zum auswählen der sprache erscheint.
<jokrebel> Deem: Hast Du da dann auch mal länger gewartet?
<Deem> jokrebel: joa. bleibt so
<Deem> is ja jetzt immernoch so
<Olytibar> hi, ich habe versucht awesome zu installieren und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Awesome#Awesome-neben-bestehender-GNOME-Umgebung-einrichten gemacht. Nun werden in gdm keine Sessions mehr angezeigt, einloggen kann ich mich nicht, bzw ich komme in eine Endlosschleife. wenn ich versuche, vom Terminal aus gdm zu starten, bekomme ich den Fehler „Cannot open display“, was aber wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass nicht auf X zugegriff
<shetlandpony> Olytibar's url: http://tinyurl.com/355vgts | Awesome › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Deem> hat keiner eine idee, warum ich kein 10.04.1 installieren kann?
<Olytibar> woran könnte das liegen, wie kann ich das beheben. Ich habe schon dpkg-reconfigure gdm versucht – ohne Erfolg.
<leszek> hi
<fr00d> Nabend!
<murasame> Hiho zusammen
<julian_> hi, ich installiere gerade ubuntu und er "schreibt seit stunden änderungen auf die festplatte" wie lange dauert das?
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand von euch verraten ob top mir anzeigen kann wieviel userland cpu Zeit ein bestimmter Prozess braucht?
<Robert_Zenz> julian_, kommt auf's system d'rauf an, was hast denn da?
<julian_> robert_zenz. ich installiere ubuntu 10.10 neben windows vista
<Robert_Zenz> julian_, ich meinte die Hardware.
<jokrebel> julian_: welcher version instsallierst Du auf einem wie alten Rechner? Und wer genau sagt, dass er seit (wievielen?) Stunden Änderungen auf die Festplatte schreibt?
<julian_> robert_zenz, 4-core prozessor und 4gb ram
<julian_> jokrebel, ubutnu 10.10 auf einem 1 jahr alten rechner neben windows vista. er macht das seit 3h
<jokrebel> julian_: Die Festplatte ist oK?
<julian_> jokrebel, ich denke schon
<Robert_Zenz> julian_, entweder CD oder Platte hin, wäre jetzt meine Idee.
<jokrebel> julian_: und Du Installierst 10.10. Von der LiveCD?
<Ldoc> gude Basel_
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: war auch mein erster Gedanke.
<julian_> jokrebel, nein von usb stick. die signalleuchten an festplatte und usb stick blinken auch
<julian_> jokrebel, robert_zenz: kanne ssein, das er zb partitionen verschiebt oder defragmentiert oder sonst iwie die installation vorbereitet?
<jokrebel> julian_: was hast DU denn ausgewählt? Automatik bei 0 freiem Plattenplatz einer riesigen HD?
<Robert_Zenz> julian_, Ne...
<Robert_Zenz> julian_, obwohl, wo steht er denn gerade?
<jokrebel> julian_: und an welcher Stelle der Installation warst/bist Du denn?
<julian_> jokrebel: die platte hat insgesamt 640gb und war ungefähr 1/3 voll. ich habe ubuntu 250gb gegeben. dann ahb ich auf weiter geklickt und er sagt es müsse die änerungen auf die festplatte schreiben, was nicht rückgängig gemacht werden könne. dann ahb ich auf weiter geklickt und seit dem warte ich
<Fuchs> julian_: wenn er dazu was umherschieben oder Groessen andern muss, dann kann das ein Weilchen dauern, ja
<julian_> Fuchs, Robert_ZenZ_ jokrebel: ok, ich werde wohl warten müssen
<jokrebel> julian_: naja - angenommen die 640GB waren die einzige Partition die muss dann jetzt erstmal um 250 GB verkleinert werden. Das kann schon ne Weile dauern.
<julian_> jokrebel: erstmal danke für die hilfe. hoffentlich geht nichts schief :(
<rumpel_> julian_, du hast hoffentlich ein backup der anderen partition zur hand. :D
<julian_> rumpel_: klar, aber das wär trotzdem nicht gerade toll
<Lars___> Hi Fuchs!
<corax> Guten Abend. Kann mir jemand bitte seine /etc/console-setup/cached.kmap.gz schicken?
<corax> Am besten jemand mit de-latin1-nodeadkeys
<Robert_Zenz> corax, http://www.bonsaimind.org/fileStore/cached.kmap.gz
<corax> Robert_Zenz: Danke :)
<Robert_Zenz> corax, ich bin mir aber über das Layout nicht sicher, hab halt 'normales' Deutsch. ;)
<corax> Robert_Zenz: Duerfte funktionieren, wenn du nicht schon mit dpkg-reconfigure am console-setup rumgebastelt hast
<Robert_Zenz> corax, nein, ganz sicher nicht. ;)
<Lars645> bitte sehr
<corax> Ich habe es ganz kurz ueberflogen. Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.
<corax> Ich probiere es gleich aus. Wiedersehen
<webs553> Hallo, ich richte mir gerade nach diesem wiki Eintrag http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multiple_Uplink_Routing loadbalancing ein. Mein zuständiges Skript ist dieses: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286200/ Alle Befehle funktionieren soweit bis auf den letzten: "ip route add default scope global nexthop via $P1 dev $IF1 weight 1 nexthop via $P2 dev $IF2 weight 1" Bei dem bekomme ich ein "RTNETLINK answers: No such process". Wie kann ich das lösen?
<Lars645> das schaffst du schon
<southern> hi
<southern> anybody could recommend me a german webshop which sells netbooks?
<southern> and ships to EU
<brennabor> mom
<Fuchs> southern: please use the offtopic channel, we try to keep this channel for support only. 
<Fuchs> ,ot? southern 
<shetlandpony> southern: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<southern> Fuchs: ok, Thank you
<southern> sry
<jokrebel>  southernthis is a german channel and our question is off-topic
<brennabor> ixsoft.de 
<Fuchs> brennabor: das gilt auch fuer Dich
<brennabor> ich dachte ich wär in off sry
<Malkavian_> hallo, ich benutze irssi und wenn ich ein channel joine, öffnet es mir das channel im gleichem window; ich muss immer erst per Hand den Kommando window new hidden eingeben und dann joinen wenn ich die fenster getrennt haben will; früher war das anders; wie kann ich machen, dass irssi direkt ein hidden window öffnet, wenn ich ein channel joine?
<sdx23> Malkavian_: was sagt /set autocreate_windows ?
<sdx23> (ohne das Fragezeichen
<Malkavian_> soll ich das eigeben?
<sdx23> Ja, das gibt dir dann in window 1 was aus.
<Malkavian_> es sagt gleich hier: autocreate_windows = OFF
<Malkavian_> ähm... ok, wie stelle ich das auf ON?
<sdx23> dann mach mal /set autocreate_windows on
<Malkavian_> autocreate_windows = ON
<Malkavian_> danke
<Malkavian_> wird das irgendwo gespeichert, oder muss ich immer eingeben?
<sdx23> Ja. Wenn's nun tut, kannst' ein /save machen, sonst ist's nach dem nächsten Starten wieder weg.
<Malkavian_> cool
<Malkavian_> es sagt, Theme saved to...
<Malkavian_> danke
<sdx23> kein Ding
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<OlMightyGreek> hab ein nerviges problem, was ich irgendwie nicht behoben bekomme. ich habe einen drucker mit 6 farben. aber er druckt nur mit 4... warum?
<Robert_Zenz> OlMightyGreek, Drucker-Marke + Typ könnte helfen.
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: farben eingetrocknet/verstopft etc. da kann auch hardwareseitig ne menge sein
<OlMightyGreek> epson px 810fx
<OlMightyGreek> an der hardware liegts nicht
<OlMightyGreek> es sind nur die "zusatzpatronen" hellmagenta und hellcyan oder wie sie heißen betroffen
<OlMightyGreek> er druckt ja völlig akzeptabel, aber unter ubuntu verwendet er stumpf die patronen nicht
<jokrebel> gn8
<Babbsdrebbler> Treibername und Version?
<Guest72657> ok ich hab ein riesen problem. ich hab ausversehen meine boot partition überschrieben mit irgendwelchen dokumenten. das heißt, ne rettung mittels grub-install fällt aus, da ich ja nicht mal die ordner struktur mehr habe
<Guest72657> wie kann ich am besten vorgehen? bin grad mit ner live cd drin
<Guest72657> und boot partition gemountet.
<Fuchs> Guest72657: chroot rein und das passende Grub Paket neu installieren, oder von einer identischen Installation (Archtitektur und Version) kopieren
<Fuchs> ,chroot? Guest72657 
<shetlandpony> Guest72657: chroot steht fuer change root und ist eine Funktion auf Unix-Systemen um das Rootverzeichnis zu aendern. Es bietet somit eine Moeglichkeit, User und Programme in ein Verzeichnis einzusperren. Mehr Informationen unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<OlMightyGreek> Babbsdrebbler: cups
<OlMightyGreek> Babbsdrebbler: aktuell
<zippy> Guest72657  mach lieber sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<Babbsdrebbler> hast du mal nach spezifischen einstellungen gegoogelt?
<Babbsdrebbler> du musst manchmal configs umstellen
<Babbsdrebbler> Musste ich für meinen Brother MFC 260c wegen falscher Papierkonfig
<OlMightyGreek> Babbsdrebbler: ich hab mir alle punkte in den eigenschaften angeschaut, aber fand keinen punkt
<Guest72657> zippy: geht das denn ohne ordnerstruktur in boot?
<Guest72657> also würde grub in dem fall alle relevanten daten holen, wie kernel image, etc.=
<Guest72657> ?
<zippy> von der live cd hab ich das schon gemacht
<Guest72657> ok
<bekks> Guest72657: grub neu installieren.
<bekks> also grub-install
<zippy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<WasserDragoon> schönen guten abend zusammen, wollte gerade mein gdm theme ändern und hab folgendes versucht: http://pastebin.com/jTYLXr72
<Guest72657> ja also was zippy gesagt hat
<Guest72657> aber die live cd ist ro gemountet
<Guest72657> kann kein grub install ausführen
<Guest72657> cp: cannot create regular file '/cdrom///boot/grub/915resolution.mod': Read-only file system
<zippy> du must deine /-partion mounten und die boot-partition auch
<Guest72657> befehl war 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/cdrom/ /dev/sda1'
<Guest72657> zippy: du meinst meine eigene root partition von der platte? nicht die gemountete von der live cd?
<zippy> das ist ja auch ne cdrom ;-)
<Guest72657> axo lol stimmt :D
<Guest72657> ja mom
<Guest72657> ja gut, die installation ging durch, aber ich habe auf der boot partition immer noch keine dateien
<Guest72657> wie es sich halt gehoert
<Guest72657> da sind immer noch meine dokumente drauf
<Guest72657> befehl war 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root/ /dev/sda'
<Guest72657> in /mnt/root liegt /dev/sda3 gemountet
<Guest72657> welches bei mir root ist.
<zippy> dann fehlt dir der kernel?
<zippy> Guest72657 hast du eine boot-partition?
<Guest72657> zippy: j
<Guest72657> a
<Guest72657> ich habe /dev/sda1,2,3,4
<Guest72657> 1 boot,2 swap,3 root,4 home
<Guest72657> ich habe 3 auf /mnt/root gemountet
<Guest72657> obigen befehl ausgeführt
<Guest72657> grub wurde zwar jetzt im mbr installiert
<Guest72657> aber ich habe ja immer noch keine dateien in der boot partition
<Guest72657> kein vmlinuz, also kernel image, grub ordner etc.
<Frickelpit> Guest72657: wenn du boot als separate partition hast und die nicht eingehängt war, wie sollen denn da auch daten drauf kommen?
<Guest72657> Frickelpit: was sollte sich bei nem grub-install auf /dev/sda denn ändern? der installiert doch nur den bootloader in den mbr
<Frickelpit> Guest72657: nicht nur das
<Guest72657> oder schafft es grub-install auch die nötigen dateien in die boot partition anzulegen?
<Frickelpit> er legt auch die config nach /boot
<Guest72657> dann muesste ich aber /dev/sda1 als device angeben oder?
<Guest72657> die dann eingehaengt ist natuerlich
<Guest72657> aber dann wuerde er doch nicht in den mbr der platte schreiben
<Frickelpit> Guest72657: im wiki zum thema grub gibt es hinweise auf eine separate boot-partition
<WasserDragoon> sollte ich es mal mit dem paket sux versuchen?
<WasserDragoon> wenn ich gksu versuche bekomme ich die selbe fehlermeldung
<Olytibar> hi, in gdm werden keine sessions angezeigt. woran könnte das liegen.
<WasserDragoon> habs raus, xhost local:root hat geholfen als normaler nutzer
<zippy> Guest72657 du könntest ja de kernel und so von /cdrom/boot dahin kopieren 
<cbittig> Hallo!
<Olytibar> Ich glaube /usr/share/xsession/gnome.desktop ist kaputt. Ich habe versucht awesome zu installieren und bin wohl irgendwie dadran gescheitert.
<cbittig> Mein Problem ist: Zwei Monitore, unterschiedliche Auflösung (1280x800, 1280x1024). Nvidia-Grafikkarte mit aktuellen Treibern. Alles läuft soweit auch ganz schön, nur gibt es "dead spaces" auf dem kleineren Bildschirm, sprich ich kann mit der Maus das sichtbare Feld verlassen.
<cbittig> Kann man die Maus da einschränken?
<Guest72657> also: 'mount /dev/sda3 (root) nach /mnt/' -> 'mount /dev/sda1 (boot) /mnt/boot' -> anschließend 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda'. jetzt liegt der ordner "grub" im boot verzeichnis. neben meinen dokumenten. aber ich sehe keinen kernel image
<Guest72657> Frickelpit: also kein kernel image
<Guest72657> zippy: ja, wuerde das denn klappen? das ist ne 32bit live cd, ich hab ein 64 bit system
<Frickelpit> Guest72657: du hast ja auch nur grub installiert und keinen kernel
<Guest72657> und wie installiere ich jetzt den kernel=
<Guest72657> am besten den, den ich auf der platte hatte
<Frickelpit> Guest72657: die kernel werden über deine paketverwaltung installiert
<Frickelpit> Guest72657: was ist denn dein problem?
<Guest72657> Frickelpit: ok ich versuchs
<Guest72657> Frickelpit: mein problem ist, dass ich meine boot partition komplett gelöscht habe und mit irgendwelchen dateien (dokumenten) beschrieben habe
<Olytibar> Was mich allerdings wundert, ist, dass die anderen .desktop-Dateien in /usr/share/xsession/ nicht geladen werden.
<Frickelpit> Guest72657: spiel das backup zurück
<Guest72657> damit hat alles angefangen. nach nem neustart sah ich nur noch "grub error: file not found -> grub-rescue:'
<Guest72657> Frickelpit: :(°°°°°°° ich hab kein backup
<Frickelpit> das ist schonmal schlecht …
<Guest72657> ich hab erst vor ner woche ueber ein backup nachgedacht. haett ichs bloß getan!
<Frickelpit> Guest72657: nun gut, kernel von packages.ubuntu.com runterladen mit der live cd, die rootpartition mounten, dort die pakete ablegen und mit chroot reinwechseln zum installieren mit dpkg
<rumpel_> *g*
<Frickelpit> danach sudo update-grub und das thema sollte erledigt sein
<Guest72657> ok danke. ich versuchs. geh mal mit der leitung an den rechner (pppoe). ich werde berichten...
<cbittig> Mein Problem ist: Zwei Monitore, unterschiedliche Auflösung (1280x800, 1280x1024). Nvidia-Grafikkarte mit aktuellen Treibern. Alles läuft soweit auch ganz schön, nur gibt es "dead spaces" auf dem kleineren Bildschirm, sprich ich kann mit der Maus das sichtbare Feld verlassen.
<Deem> folgendes problem: boot von einem usbstick: lucid live system. zuerst hab ich nur streifen. irgendwann kommt dann der desktop von lucid mit sehr niedirger auflösung. öffne ich nun den firefox und gehe auf www.google.de zeigt er mir das brav an. ein paar seiten probiert läuft. allerdings einige wenige seiten, wie zb unser firmen internes intranet funktionieren nicht. meinen vserver kann ich anpingen, aber nicht per ssh darauf connecten. möchte ich ...
<Deem> ... per apt-get ein paket herunterladen bekomme ich immer cant connect to server, kann diesen server aber anpingen. das gibt einem zu denken, oder?
<Keba> gnupod kann songs hinzufügen, aber keine löschen?
<Knickel> möchte partition a von platte 1 auf partition b auf platte 2 aufspielen, wobei a > b, dd kann ich dann ja nicht benutzen, was nehm ich dann?
<Tjong> "Du hast möglicherweise JavaScript deaktiviert oder verwendest eine ältere Version des Adobe Flash Player. Hier erhältst du die neueste Version des Flash Player." Hat das zufällig noch jemand außer mir? oO
<sdx23> Knickel: beide mounten und auf Dateisystemebene kopieren?
<Knickel> ist ein windows, was kopiert werden soll
<Knickel> also muss ja auch der mbr mit
<Knickel> geht drum, dass in einem notebook eine hdd gegen eine ssd ausgetauscht wird
<Antiqua> Knickel, der mbr ist nicht in der partition...
<Knickel> ja, der is ja am plattenbeginn
<Knickel> den kann ich dann ja mit dd kopieren
<Knickel> dann könnte es klappen, war zu naheliegend XD
<sdx23> Knickel: ist da nur ein Windows drauf?
<Knickel> jo
<Antiqua> ich würde nicht drauf wetten, das das problemlos geht
<sdx23> Ich auch nicht. Aber ne Partition auf ne SSD dd'en ist generell keine gute Idee.
<Antiqua> aber das ist dann ein Windowsproblem und nix für diesen Chan ::)
<Knickel> hehe, aber wills ja mit ubuntu machen, weils windows sicher nicht so bequem kann ;)
<richyw> habe device manager installiert und sehe vor ein paar geräten fragezeichen bedeutet das das der treiber nicht installiert ist?
<Antiqua> wenn du umbedingt meinst.... was spricht gegen eine verkleinerung der Partition, so daß a1 kleiner b2 und dann erst dd (ich übenheme keine Verantwortung für diesen Vorschlag!!!)
<Antiqua> antwort war für Knickel 
<Antiqua> Knickel, ich würde auch nicht auf eine ssd dden
<Knickel> Antiqua, ok, dann werd ich das lassen und wohl doch eher mal einfach dateien kopieren und vllt den mbr neu erstellen
<Antiqua> Knickel, oder die gewohnte Windows-methode: neuinstall :)
<Antiqua> so jetzt genug OT
<Knickel> neuinstall funzt immer XD die option hab ich dann ja beim totalen fehlschlag
<richyw> failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled----- habe diese meldung beim hochfahren was bedeutet das?
<k1l> richyw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594981
<richyw> k1: die seite habe ich auch gesehen aber leider verstehe ich das nicht wirklich
<k1l> richyw: ich habe grade keine lust/zeit alles zu lesen aber ich schätze, das es darauf hinausläuft, dass du 2 grafikchips hast und ubuntu nur einen benutzt
<richyw> k1: ich habe die zwei seiten überflogen und ich glaube da steht nur das jeder dieses problem hat. wenn ubuntu nur einen benutzt ist das ein problem oder negativ in irgendeiner weise?
<k1l> richyw: lies mal die erste seite
<k1l> da die unterstützung für das umschalten der grakas unter linux dank der hersteller so schlecht ist dauerts meist etwas bis das voll unterstützt wird. 
<richyw> k1: also kann man da erstmal nichts machen!?! danke! kann bei mir mit der fn+helligkeit, die helligkeit nicht verstellen obwohl sich der balken oben verschiebt, hat das auch was damit zu tuen?
<k1l> richyw: das liegt an der acpi unterstützung. google mal dein notebook mit ubuntu oder linux. da wirds sicher jemanden geben, der da was gefummelt hat
<richyw> ok werds dann nochmal versuchen
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<apollo13> wo speichert openoffice seine cofing
<apollo13> config? *
<tm> apollo13: ich nehme mal an in ~/.openoffice.org/"$X"/user/config
<apollo13> tm: .openoffice.org existiert hier nichtmal ;)
<gaertner> gibt es ein trick wenn man wine benuzt wie man anwendung ordner sieht
<gaertner> so wie in windows
<tm> apollo13: ich habs hier grad noch laufen und erstelle eine präsentation (hab ein 10.04)
<tm> ,wine? gaertner 
<sdx23> apollo13: ~/.ooo3
<shetlandpony> gaertner, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> sdx23: auch nicht, komisches ding
<apollo13> .config/.openoffice.org
<sdx23> apollo13: hm, also hier ist das jedenfalls so :)
<apollo13> sdx23: du hast ja auch ubuntu ;)
<sdx23> apollo13: ähm, na klar...
<apollo13> ich spar mir jetzt den kommentar, denn das würde off-topic werden
<gaertner> shetlandpony da steht es nicht
<k1l> ,bot? shetlandpony 
<apollo13> gaertner: du redest mit nem bot?
<shetlandpony> Ich weiss das schon :P
<k1l> ,bot? gaertner 
<shetlandpony> gaertner: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> gaertner: und was ist nochmal dein genaues problem?
<richyw> habe eben bei nvidia den richtigen treiber für meine grafikkarte für linux ausgewählt, seitdem ich auf download geklickt habe steht da jedemenge text. muss ich das irgendwo einfügen oder muss man dateien runterladen?
<gaertner> also unter windows gibt es den ordner AppData wo finde ich in bei wine
<gaertner> in C von wine bin ich
<rumpel_> gaertner, Dateimanager->strg+h->/home/user/.wine/...
<sdx23> find ./ -type d -iname appdata
<k1l> richyw: du musst die datei runterladen und installieren. aber dann wirst du hier sicher keinen support mehr bekommmen dazu, wenn du sachen ausserhalb des paketmanagers installierst. zudem bekommst du bei jedem kernel update spass
<richyw> k1: spass heisst viele probleme?
<richyw> und wie intsalliert man denn diese run datei?
<k1l> richyw: du wirst den bei jedem kernel update neu installieren müssen, sonst wirst du nur im 2d modus booten (oder nur textmodus)
<k1l> wie man installiert sollte in der readme stehen
<richyw> k1: danke
<chinwildchicken> Hallo, kennt sich hier jemand mit Openshot und der Videokonvertierung etwas aus?
<k1l> ,frag? chinwildchicken 
<shetlandpony> chinwildchicken: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<chinwildchicken> Ich habe eine .vob im Openshot verarbeitet und will die bearbeitete Datei wieder abspeichern, aber lossless. Wenn ich jedoch die DVD Qualität wähle, dann entstehen doch Artefakte die stören... Welche Einstellungen empfiehlt ihr mir da ?
<gaertner> nütz woll nix muss ich woll das program manuell einrichten
<chinwildchicken> habe in den Manuellen Einstellungen etwa schon Mpeg1 und MPeg 2 probiert
<gaertner> haber stroßdem danke
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-05
<Bausparfuchs> mir ist irgendwas in virtualbox abgestürzt und jetzt hab ich nach killen der virtualbox prozesse nur noch meinen mauszeiger auf nem schwarzen Bildschirm. Jemand ne Idee, wie ich meine Oberfläche wieder bekomme? Ich hab in chromium wichtige Tabs geöffnet, die ich nicht verlieren will
<Deem> Bausparfuchs: läuft gdm noch?
<dauerflucher> Bausparfuchs: vergiss, was ich gerade sagte…
<dauerflucher> Bausparfuchs: nope, sobald die vom client getrennt werden, schließen die sich
<dauerflucher> Bausparfuchs: hat chromium zufällig 'nem CLI switch um die session zu sichern?
<Bausparfuchs> dauerflucher, die sind ja noch da, ich hör ja kopete noch bimmeln 
<Bausparfuchs> hab halt nur nen schwarzen bildschirm drüber
<dauerflucher> Bausparfuchs: deswegen frage ich ja, ob man die session vielleicht sichern kann
<Bausparfuchs> Deem, ja kdm läuft noch, es ist wie gesagt nur ein schwarzer bildschiorm drüber. der mauszeiger ist auch noch da
<Bausparfuchs> dauerflucher, ja
<Bausparfuchs> dauerflucher, sowas such ich
<Bausparfuchs> dauerflucher, dass ich einfach per kommandozeile die chromiumsession sichern kann, nur wie. dbus scheint chromium nicht zu können
<rumpe1> Bausparfuchs, vielleicht eine blöde idee... aber vielleicht bringt ein wechsel zu gnome-shell und zurück zu metacity was 
<Bausparfuchs> rumpe1, ? es geht grade um mein kde-gentoosystem ^^
<Deem> Bausparfuchs: mein chromium öffnet die offenen tabs wieder neu, wenn ich ihn öffne, nachdem er unsauber geschlossen wurde
<rumpe1> bin raus aus dem ticket ^^
<Deem> Bausparfuchs: wenn du ihn einfach killen würdest. wäre es möglich, dass er beim nächsten start die tabs wieder öffnet... _möglich_ das ist keine 100%ige sicherheit :D
<dauerflucher> Bausparfuchs: kann man unter KDE irgendwas in richtung Save Current Session machen?
<Bausparfuchs> dauerflucher, ja da sgeht sogar, nur keine ahnung wier mand a spber die shell anleiert ^^
<Bausparfuchs> Deem, ja meiner manchmal auch, manchmal aber auch nicht ^^
<Bausparfuchs> Deem, dieser restore-knopf kommt komischerweise nicht immer
<Deem> Bausparfuchs: meiner macht das eigentlich immer, ausser es war nur 1 tab offen :D
<Deem> Bausparfuchs: bei mir öffnen die sich einfach wieder, wenn ich den starte. ich muss da nix drücken
<dauerflucher> Bausparfuchs: irgendwas muss es doch für den KDE session manager geben
<dauerflucher> Bausparfuchs: got it http://raetsel.wordpress.com/2008/04/25/kde4-save-current-session-dbus-to-the-rescue/
<shetlandpony> dauerflucher's url: http://tinyurl.com/2uv89ne | KDE4 Save Current Session &#8211; DBUS to the Rescue   Harsh but fair
<Bausparfuchs> dauerflucher, jeah geil, das könnte helfen
<Bausparfuchs> dnake
<Bausparfuchs> schaunmermal obs klappt
<dauerflucher> ich drück die daumen
<Bausparfuchs> dauerflucher, nö hat nich geklappt
<dauerflucher> shice, sry
<Bausparfuchs> aber auch interessant. restart kdm gibt mir ein "error stopping kdem" ;-)
<Deem> kdem?
<Bausparfuchs> kdeem
<Bausparfuchs> kdm ^^
<Deem> ich wär ja immernoch fürs abschießen von chromium
<Bausparfuchs> so jetzt hab ich ihn gezapt
<Bausparfuchs> vielleicht bringt chromium mir jetzt den restoreknoipf
<Bausparfuchs> juhuu
<Bausparfuchs> puhh
<Bausparfuchs> gerettet
<Deem> hat geklappt? welch unerwartetes ereignis
<Bausparfuchs> tja
<Bausparfuchs> ich trau meiner dailyversion von chromium halt nicht, vor allem in gentoo, wo solche versionen wirklich oft noch schrott sind ^^
<zeitsofa> moin
<zeitsofa> kann mir grad jemand sagen welche version von claws-mail in 10.10 enthalten ist?
<sash_> zeitsofa: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Tom85> hallo an alle
<Tom85> kannn mir jemand helfen?
<Taunix> moin Tom85 
<Taunix> bei was denn?
<Taunix> huch
<Tom85> bei einem keylogger 
<Taunix> damit kenn ich mich nicht aus sorry
<Tom85> ich auch nicht D
<ppq> Tom85: willst du einen loswerden oder einen einrichten?
<Tom85> einrichten
<Tom85> auf mein eigener pc
<Tom85> installiert hab ich schon
<ppq> Tom85: solche dinge supporten wir hier nicht. du machst dich damit ziemlich schnell unbeliebt und verbaust dir die chance, später support von einigen der hier anwesenden zu erhalten, also lass es bitte, ja?
<Tom85> ok
<bullgard4> Guten Morgen!
<nunatak> moin. kurze frage: mein mp3-player mountet nicht mehr von selbst. (seit er an einem windows rechner war!) aber mit lsusb finde ich ihn hier:Bus 001 Device 006: ID 054c:0325 Sony Corp.   
<nunatak> kann ich ihn irgendwie manuell mounten?
<Henso> gibt es eine möglichkeit die fensterleiste von thunderbird unter kde anzupassen? dpi hatte ich bereits verändert, ohne erfolg
<pog> ich arbeite mit einem 10.04, und es passiert mir des oeftern, dass ich die tastatur "verliere", Mausklicks gehen noch. Komisch, die Meldung z.B. bei der Passworteingabe beim Update, die Feststelltaste sei gedrueckt, was aber nicht stimmt, es kommt kein Keyboardinput mehr.
<pog> ich frage mich, wie ich das keyboard reaktivieren kann, ohne neu booten zu muessen.
<zeitsofa> moin
<pog> ich kann probieren, das Keyboard ueber usb zu nehmen, und dann wieder neu einstecken...
<pog> moin
<koegs> pog: die maus bewegt sich noch und kann klicken?
<koegs> weil ohne tastatur irgendwas reaktivieren ist schwer
<pog> ja Maus voellig o.k.
<koegs> hm, jetzt müsste nur noch jemand beantworten ob es da was gibt um evtl. den controller zu reseten
<pog> wenn ich ein virtuelles Keyboard starten koennte, koennte ich weiterarbeiten. Aber ohne Tastatur-Eingabe.
<koegs> ansonsten sollte aus und wieder einstecken helfen, ist aber nicht so elegant
<pog> wobei eine ps/2 maus, frag mich, ob das plug und play ist.
<koegs> ps/2 eigentlich nicht
<koegs> sowohl elektrisch als auch logisch nicht
<pog> wenn's weiterhin passiert, werde ich mal das kleine usb-Teil verwenden, und die Tastatur ueber usb betreiben und schauen.
<zeitsofa> pog: gibt es logs - das da ein usb device verschwindet?
<zeitsofa> oder is das ne ps2 tastatur?
<pog> ist eine ganz normale Tastatur, aber nicht uber usb.
<zeitsofa> also ps2 ok
<pog> ich muss mal schauen, ob es eine virtuelle Tastatur gibt, damit ich in dem Falle wenigstens die Arbeit benden kann, wenn es mir wieder passiert.
<pog> ich hab grad xvkbd installiert, muss es nur noch im Menu irgendwo einhaengen...
<xharx> gibt es eine möglichkeit, den freien speicher einer festplatte sicher zu überschreiben, um irgendwann gelöschte dateien nachträglich spurenlos zu entfernen? ich finde nur hinweise auf das vollständige löschen von Partitionen
<k1l_> ,shred? xharx 
<shetlandpony> xharx: shred ueberschreibt Dateien oder Device-Files (z.B.: Partitionen) und loescht sie danach, wenn gewuenscht. Im Gegensatz zu Dateien, die mit rm geloescht wurden, koennen Dateien, die mit shred ueberschrieben und geloescht worden sind, selbst mit forensischen Mitteln nicht mehr wiederhergestellt werden. mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/shred
<k1l> aber vorsichtig mir solchen sachen. ein vertipper und du haust mehr weg als gewollt
<xharx> kienerii: 
<xharx> k1l: das scheint aber nur mit dateien  zu funktionieren, die noch nicht gelöscht sind. ich will den freien speicher überschreiben, die existierenden dateien belassen. gibt es da etwas?
<k1l> oha, was klick-bunt mässiges fällt mir da nicht ein. das läuft sicher auf gefummel raus
<Babbsdrebbler> Schreib doch ne datei mit nullen und lösch sie wenn die platte voll is
<Babbsdrebbler> oder mit zufallszahlen
<xharx> Babbsdrebbler: hört sich gut an, hast du ne zeile für mich?
<Babbsdrebbler> brauchst halt ein dateisystem, dass diese größe unterstützt
<xharx> ext2, ist ein ssd
<bekks> Warum tut man sich ein ext2 auf einer ssd an? :)
<Babbsdrebbler> cat /dev/random >trashdatei  hättest du hier gefunden wenn du gesucht hättest: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/10713/ungenutzten-speicherplatz-%C3%BCberschreiben.html
<shetlandpony> Babbsdrebbler's url: http://tinyurl.com/ybaemye
<xharx> bekks: das geht gar nicht schlecht, hab ich aus einem wiki. was würdest du nehmen?
<bekks> ext4.
<xharx> bekks: nee, das ging gar nicht, das bremste das teil so was von aus...
<bekks> Babbsdrebbler: fail. /dev/random produziert alles, aber nicht nur nullen.
<ryrd> Weiss jemand wie man über Netzwerk mein TC mouted?
<bekks> ryrd: Was ist "TC"?
<Babbsdrebbler> ja und?
<ryrd> truecrypt
<bekks> Babbsdrebbler: "Schreib doch ne datei mit nullen und lösch sie wenn die platte voll is" -- /dev/random vs. /dev/zero
<Babbsdrebbler> ob nullen oder zufallszahlen is doch jacke wie hose
<Yan_Nick> Wie nennt sich das Ding, mit dem man bei Audios eine Vorschau hat, wenn man mit der Leertaste auf ein Track klickt? Das ist beim Mac.
<xharx> Babbsdrebbler: super zeile, danke
<Babbsdrebbler> hättest du selber finden können...
<xharx> ...
<AberHatschi> wenn man den richtigen dateimanager nutzt löscht der gleich richtig  dann erübrigt sich der rest
<AberHatschi> tcup
<AberHatschi> ups
<AberHatschi> sorry falscher chan
<AberHatschi> Yan_Nick halt einfach mal die maus drauf
<Yan_Nick> AberHatschi: das war ja nur ein beispiel, es gibt irgendetwas für ubuntu, dass du leertaste drückst und dann kommt auch so ein infofenster wie beim mac
<AberHatschi> ahso
<fornext> hätte gerne die Scrollbar der Fenster in einer anderen Farbe, aber in den Erscheinungsbildeinstellungen finde ich nichts dazu. Kann man das überhaupt ändern?
<hipoae> hallo
<hipoae> es gelingt mir nicht die sd karte in meinem android unter ubuntu mit schreibrechten zu mounten
<hipoae> wie geht das?
<Babbsdrebbler> haste gnome?
<hipoae> ich benutze Storage Device Manager
<Babbsdrebbler> war an fornext
<hipoae> ?
<Babbsdrebbler> hipoae: haste in android die usb einstellungen an und als Massenspeicher freigeschaltet?
<hipoae> ja
<hipoae> unter windows würde das gehen
<hipoae> von seitens des handys
<Babbsdrebbler> und es wurde aber autogemountet?
<Babbsdrebbler> oder hastes selbst gemountet per shell?
<hipoae> das komische ist nautilus zeigt mir das gerät an aber ich komme nicht rein
<hipoae> mit dem device manager kann ichs nur in read only wirklich mounten
<hipoae> per shell raff ich nicht
<Frickelpit> hipoae: die karte ist aber gemountet?
<hipoae> ja, read only
<Frickelpit> hipoae: ls -l und mount bitte im nopaste
<Frickelpit> ,paste? hipoae
<shetlandpony> hipoae: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<hipoae> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286409/
<hipoae> ls -l gibt nur die inhalte meines home verzeichnisses zurück
<Frickelpit> hipoae: hast du sie manuell gemountet?
<hipoae> was ist denn manuell?
<Babbsdrebbler> per mount in der shell
<Frickelpit> na mit mount /dev/bla /media/Android?
<hipoae> nee
<hipoae> ich kann mit dem terminal nicht umgehen
<Frickelpit> wie kommts dann, dass es dort gemountet ist?
<hipoae> wie gesagt ich benutze storage device manager
<Frickelpit> warum?
<hipoae> die alternative wäre das terminal zu benutzen oder?
<Frickelpit> die alternative wäre es, deiner DE das zu überlassen
<hipoae> DE?
<Laberkopf> Hallo, ich bin es mal wieder. Ich suche einen audioplayer welcher direkt im etrminal läuft aber eine bibliothek besitzt undso. so etwas habe ich schon einmal gesehn nur den namen vergessen :/
<Frickelpit> hipoae: hast du gnome oder kde oder was anderes?
<hipoae> keine ahnung
<hipoae> ubuntu
<Frickelpit> …
<Frickelpit> also vermutlich gnome
<Frickelpit> hipoae: oben und unten ein panel?
<hipoae> ja
<Frickelpit> gut
<Frickelpit> hier läuft gerade ein gnome mit einem androiden drann und das mounten der sd-karte funktioniert bestens
<hipoae> ich glaube auch das es nicht am android liegt
<Frickelpit> mit sicherheit liegt es an deinem tool, welches die karte falsch einhängt
<hipoae> hier ist irgendwas falsch eingestellt
<hipoae> also mit meinen partitionen funktioniert es bestens
<hipoae> gibt es denn keine brauchbare benutzeroberfläche?
<Babbsdrebbler> lol?
<hipoae> lol?
<Babbsdrebbler> benutzeroberfläche für was?
<hipoae> um laufwerke und so zu mounten
<Babbsdrebbler> normalerweise funktioniert das alles ja
<hipoae> also du meinst übers terminal?!
<Babbsdrebbler> selbst mein Ipod wird mit 10.10 ordentlich gemount
<Babbsdrebbler> nein, bei mir wird das normal automatisch gemountet
<Frickelpit> hipoae: es gibt sowas wie automount, warum willst du da manuell rumfummeln mit irgendwelchen tools?
<hipoae> automount wäre mir viel lieber
<hipoae> aber das funktioniert nicht
<rumpe1> hipoae, externer ntfs-datenträger?
<hipoae> sd karte in android handy
<mgolisch> dmesg
<mgolisch> das sagt dir sicher warum es readonly gemounted ist
<Frickelpit> hipoae: warum geht automount nicht?
<rumpe1> jo..pack mal die dmesg-meldungen, die nach dem einstecken auftauchen, in einen pastebin
<hipoae> keine ahnung
<Babbsdrebbler> konsole auf
<Babbsdrebbler> dmesg eintippen
<Babbsdrebbler> enter
<Babbsdrebbler> text markieren und auf pastebin posten
<Babbsdrebbler> uns die url schicken
<hipoae> stop
<hipoae> es stellte sich gerade heraus dass das mounten einwandfrei klappt
<rumpe1> o.O
<hipoae> ich brauche nur root um auf das gerät zu schreiben
<Frickelpit> …
<hipoae> also mein dateimanager darf nicht
<Frickelpit> hipoae: selbstverarsche jetzt oder wie?
<hipoae> nautilus
<Laberkopf> nautilus als root starten? =D
<Babbsdrebbler> sudo nautilus?
<ppq> -.-
<ppq> Laberkopf, Babbsdrebbler: nein
<Laberkopf> gksu nautilus :D
<hipoae> kann ich machen das nautitus immer root ist?
<Laberkopf> so amch ichs immer ;)
<Frickelpit> NEIN
<ppq> hipoae: bloß nicht!
<mgolisch> hipoae: das willst du nicht
<Laberkopf> aber ist ne sehr schlechte idee.
<Frickelpit> hipoae: entweder machst du es ordentlich oder hier ist EOS
<hipoae> oder das es immer auf datenträger schreiben darf?
<Laberkopf> sicherheitsrisiko
<ppq> hipoae: wenn du in der gruppe plugdev (gid 46) bist, solltest du zugriff bekommen
<mgolisch> naja das ist fat32
<mgolisch> ohne uid/gid hat nur root zugriff
<mgolisch> vermutlich wirds halt nicht mit diesen optionen gemounted
<Frickelpit> richtig
<Frickelpit> da er ja so ein tolles mount-tool nutzt
<Babbsdrebbler> is das nicht in ubuntu integriert?
<hipoae> ich will nicht jedes programm das irgendwas mit der sd karte machen muss übers terminal starten müssen
<mgolisch> schau halt mal
<Frickelpit> hipoae: musst du ja auch nicht
<mgolisch> was gibt mount aus fuer die sdkarte?
<Frickelpit> ein funktionierendes automount erledigt das für dich
<mgolisch> steht da fat32?
<hipoae> wo denn?
<mgolisch> also vfat oder was anderes
<mgolisch> wenn du mount eingibst
<mgolisch> in nem terminal
<hipoae> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286409/
<hipoae> vfat
<mgolisch> k
<mgolisch> komisch normal mueste der automount das mit uid/gid option mounten
<mgolisch> oder hast du das manuel eingehaengt?
<Kebap23> hallo leute, mein monitor is kaputt, ich muss jetzt einen anderen miut viel niedriger auflösung be nutzen. jetzt seh ich nicht mehr alle symbole in meinem panel. kann ich "anwendungen orte system" so umstellen, dass sie nur mehr "a o s" heißen? würde schon wieder einigen platz bringen
<koegs> Kebap23: es gibt ein kleineres Menü, wird nur als Symbol dargestellt
<koegs> "Zum Panel hinzufügen" -> "Hauptmenü", wenn ich mich richtig erinnere
<Kebap23> klingt hilfreich
<Kebap23> dass ist super, danke koegs
<Laberkopf> wie escape ich für fstab ein leerzeichen?
<schweegi> wenn ich versuche mit ffgtk zu faxen, kommt immer nur "capifax nicht eingerichtet", weiß jemand was ich da tun muss ?
<Deem> Laberkopf: "\ "
<Laberkopf> geht nich :/
<Laberkopf> ich lass die share umbenennen :D
<Deem> Laberkopf: versuchs mal mit " \"
<AberHatschi> schweegi das problem habe ich im moment auch noch 
<AberHatschi> obwohl capifax läuft
<koegs> wenn ich bestimmte pakete aktualisieren will, mir diese pakete runterlade und auf CD brenne, muss die CD eine bestimmte Struktur aufweisen?
<Laberkopf> hm
<koegs> die CD soll dazu dienen einen Offline-Rechner zu aktualisieren
<Laberkopf> also wnen du die pakete mit dpkg -I einzeln installierst nicht
<koegs> ja, aber dazu würde ich dann gerne "apt-get update" nutzen
<Laberkopf> hm
<Laberkopf> davon hab ich keine ahnung sorry ;)
<Fuchs> koegs: in dem Fall: ja
<koegs> wenn ich die pakete mit dpkg -i installiere, muss ich vorher die alten version deinstallieren?
<Fuchs> nein, aber es loest Abhaengigkeiten nicht automatisch auf
<koegs> stimmt
<koegs> und die sind auch noch versionabhängig
<Fuchs> die Struktur ist die gleiche wie bei einem Repository im Netz
<Fuchs> also kannst Du Dich an diese Anleitungen halten, gibt auch Tools dafuer
<koegs> mal schauen ob ich das noch hinkrieg... gerade eben die info gekriegt und am Dienstag fahr ich zum kunden -.-
<Lars956> hi leute
<Harmageddon> weiß einer von euch zufällig, wie ich lan-spiele bei stronghold crusader (über wine) zum laufen bringen kann? im wine-channel antwortet keiner.
<Harmageddon> die sache mit den bibliotheken (dplayx,...) habe ich schon probiert, geht nicht.
<captain> böse fuchsilein
<koegs> ,ot? captain
<shetlandpony> captain: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<captain> tdrfgtvbhznjmkl
<Lars956> ,ot? captain
<shetlandpony> captain: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<koegs> danke für die wiederholung
<Deem> Lars956: es reicht voll und ganz, wenn man das einmal schreibt
<y0> hi, ich habe mir mal ettercap anschauen nur es stürzt immer ab... weiß jemand woran das liegt? =)
<Fuchs> Lars956: lass das, das ist kein Spielzeug. Und ich bin definitiv nicht in der Laune fuer Spaesse gerade
<Fuchs> haja
<Lars956> captain hat aber gespannt
<koegs> y0: was heisst "abstürzen"?
<Lars956> gespamt
<y0> koegs: das interface kann ich setzen, und direkt nach den 100% des netzwerkscans geht es ohne rückmeldung einfach aus
<Maex> Hi Leute!
<Maex> Frage bzgl. Android-Phone und Ubuntu/Linux Mint: Wenn ich das Phone an den USB-Port hänge, wird's nicht erkannt
<Maex> Es lädt zwar, aber ich kann nicht auf die Daten zugreifen
<Deem> Maex: für mint bist du hier aber ganz falsch
<Maex> Ich hab einen PC mit Ubuntu und einen mit Mint
<Maex> Es geht bei beiden nicht
<KojiroAK> ,ot? Maex 
<shetlandpony> Maex: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Deem> KojiroAK: warum is das ot?
<KojiroAK> Maex: Hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<Deem> KojiroAK: wenn er einen ubuntu pc und einen mint pc hat schon
<Maex> Lies mal genau...
<KojiroAK> Deem: Ich schätze es geht um ein Phone mit Sense und dann ist die Antwort schnell gegeben.
<Deem> KojiroAK: dann gib sie. hopp hopp :P
<KojiroAK> Deem: Nicht hier.
<k1l> Maex: es wird an deinem handy liegen (warscheinlich sense). mein milestone wird mit 2.0,2.1 wunderbar erkannt
<Maex> Ja, bis vor kurzem ging's bei mir ja auch noch...
<k1l> und was kam dann? am handy was verändert?
<Maex> Naja, wenn ich das wüsste, wüsste ich ja auch die Lösung des Problems. Keine Ahnung!
<k1l> schau dir sense nochmal an und geh die einstellungen durch. aber das ist hier dann nicht der richtige channel weil es nur dein handy betrifft (und da läuft kein ubuntu drauf :) )
<Fuchs> und nebenan im OT Kanal wird Dir KojiroAK die Antwort sicher auch gerne geben
<Maex> Wenn ich jetzt an den Win-PC gehe und da geht es. Ist es dann ein Ubuntu-Problem?
<Maex> KojiroAK: Wo gibst du mir die Antwort denn? Query? In #ubuntu-offtopic bist du ja nicht
<KojiroAK> Maex: Einstellungen -> Mit PC verbinden -> Standardverbindungstyp auf Festplatte und dann das häckchen bei Fragen raus.
<Maex> Tja... Geht nicht. War ja auch schon so eingestellt
<koegs> Maex: es ist auch #ubuntu-de-offtopic, das "de" nicht vergessen
<Maex> äh ja ^^
<KojiroAK> Maex: Dann setze mal das Häkchen bei "Fragen" wieder.
<Maex> KojiroAK: leider immer noch nicht
<KojiroAK> Maex: Aber das Menu ist gekommen?
<Maex> Welches? Das Fragen-Menü?
<KojiroAK> Maex: Wo du auswählen kannst zwischen Laden, Sync, Festplatte und Internetfreigabe.
<Maex> KojiroAK: Ne, das hat er nicht angezeigt
<RedKnight> y0: Ich kann dein Problem nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir tut ettercap gut. Was hast du also genau gemacht?
<y0> redknight: habe zuerst das einfach paket "ettercap" mit "ettercap-common" installiert, Dannn habe ich festgestellt, dass das nicht die grafische oberfläche war und habe dann "ettercap-gtk" installiert und "ettercap" deinstalliert. und von da an ist das problem- fehler in der bedienung schließe ich aus, weil ich es in backtrack ja auch hinbekomme, Danke im vorraus
<maeck> Hallo
<RedKnight> y0: ettercap-gtk sollte nach .xsession-error loggen
<RedKnight> Steht da was drin?
<maeck> ich verzweifel gerade daran, ein NAS über die fstab einzubinden. Mounten tue ich es mit dem Befehl >> sudo mount  //192.168.1.11/backup /mnt/backup -o username=backup,password=password,rw <<
<maeck> aber was muss ich in der fstab eintragen, damit es beim start gemountet wird?
<maeck> Ein >> //192.168.1.11/backup   /mnt/backup     xfs     rw,user,auto,username=backup,password=password     0       0 << klappt nicht :(
<bekks> maeck: Wie wird das Ding denn exportiert? :)
<bekks> Bestimmt nicht als xfs, oder? Sicherlich als cifs/smb share
<y0> redknight: in welchem verzeichnis? die suche im Dateisystem hat nichts gefunden
<maeck> bekks: wie meinst du exportiert? Es ist ein xfs-NAS
<koegs> stellt es die Daten über nfs oder smb zur verfügung?
<ppq> maeck: aber der netzwerk-zugriff erfolgt doch sicherlich über samba oder nicht?
<koegs> Dateisystem ist da uninteressant
<bekks> maeck: Das Dateisystem das das NAS verwendet ist irrelevant. Es stellt die Daten über ein Netzwerkprotokoll zur Verfügung, welches ist das? NFS oder SMB/CIFS?
<ppq> maeck: anders gefragt: kannst du ohne irgendwelche erweiterungen das ding in windows ansprechen? falls ja, ist es samba
<maeck> bekks: du hast recht, über SMB/CIFS
<koegs> bekks: du machst das, ich klink mich aus :)
<maeck> ok, dann müsste ich anstatt xfs smbfs schreiben?
<maeck> oder soll ich auto nehmen?
<bekks> maeck: Nimm einfach mal smbfs
<RedKnight> y0: im Zweifels das deines users, dem gehört ja die x-session. Ich kann wie gesagt weder mit ncurses noch mit gtk einen Fehler feststellen, scann und sniffing tun einwandfrei
<ppq> maeck: ich kenne die mountoptionen user statt username und passwd statt password. kann sein, dass beides geht jeweils
<koegs> ansonsten hilft: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<y0> redknight: aber am 64bit OS kann es nicht liegen? also unter /etc/X11/ existiert diese log-datei nicht, auch nichts unter /etc/gdm ...
<RedKnight> ~/.xsession-errors
<RedKnight> und nein, am 64-Bit liegts nit, nutze ich auch
<maeck> bekks: leider geht das nicht, bekomme beim Booten den Fehler: "mountall: mount /mnt/backup [786] brach mit dem Status 32 ab"
<maeck> ppq: habs auch mit user und passwd versucht
<y0> redknight: danke für die geduld =) also im $Home/ gibts die .xsession-errors UND eine .xsession-errors.old
<ppq> maeck: füg mal - wie's im wiki steht, siehe koegs - noch die mountoption _netdev hinzu
<maeck> habe folgendes in der fstab: //192.168.1.11/backup   /mnt/backup     smbfs   rw,user,auto,user=backup,passwd=password   0       0
<RedKnight> y0: Dann erst mal die aktuelle, wenn du es eben erst probiert hst ;)
<y0> redknight: welche infos brauchst du?
<y0> redknight: ein bsp: buildsycoca4(3963) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/ettercap.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 
<RedKnight> y0: blöde Frage. Du hasts aber schon als root gestartet?
<y0> ja ? o.O
<y0> :S oder doch net? :S
<RedKnight> Nagut, das solltest du schon wissen :D
<y0> muss ich mich Jetzt umbenennen?
<RedKnight> Nur wenn nickserv es sagt :D
<y0> starte ich das normal mit sudo ettercap-gtk? >.<
<maeck> ppq: was meinst du mit _netdev - kann dazu nichts im Wiki finden
<dauerflucher> y0: gksudo
<maeck> ppq: muss ich smbfs eigentlich erst installieren?
<ppq> maeck: _netdev als mountoption bewirkt, dass dieser mount erst durchgeführt wird, nachdem das (kabel-)netzwerk läuft
<y0> das wollte ich immer schonmal wissen - wo ist das der unterschied ^^
<ppq> maeck: steht wohl in einem anderen wikiartikel, sorry
<dauerflucher> ,sudo? y0
<shetlandpony> y0: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<maeck> ppq: ok, i try
<RedKnight> y0: Ich würd gern mal wissen, was du installiert hast. "ettercap-gtk" ist bei mir ein Paket, das ettercap enthält, aber die Gui startet man mit `ettercap -G`
<RedKnight> ettercap-gtk ist bei mir unbekannt
<ppq> ls uni/
<ppq> falsches fenster 
<luftikuss> ppq hat beim Fensterln ins falsche Fenster geschaut
<frage> hi, ich versuche seit gestern eine Plymouth zu Installieren hab auch schon weil ich eine Nvidia-Treiber hab auch schon Anleitungen  wie http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/plymouth-trotz-nvidia-treiber/ verwendet das einzige was jetzt passiert ist das das ding beim ausschalten kommt , könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?
<frage> keiner eine Idee? 
<maeck> ppq: auch mit "//192.168.1.11/backup   /mnt/backup     smbfs   rw,_nodev,user,auto,user=backup,passwd=password    0       0" bekomm ich beim Booten noch den Fehler "mountall: mount /mnt/backup [657] brach mit dem Status 32 ab"
<maeck> ups, da steht ja nodev
<ppq> maeck: _netdev, nicht _nodev
<maeck> schande über mein Haupt
<ppq> maeck: achja, übrigens: smbfs gibt's seit einigen ubuntu releases nicht mehr. wenn da smbfs eingetragen wird, wird cifs verwendet, man kann also auch direkt cifs da eintragen
<ppq> aber das ist nicht so wichtig, sollte trotzdem gehen
<maeck> ppq: mit _netdev gehts auch nicht
<maeck> ppq: aber cifs war der entscheidende Hinweis!
<maeck> damit gehts nun
<maeck> ppq: vielen Dank!
<ppq> tatsächlich? interessant.. keine ursache
<dauerflucher> frage: ausgehend von welchem systemstand?
<frage> dauerflucher: ? meinst du ubuntu 10.10 65bit?
<frage> dauerflucher: ?64^^
<dauerflucher> frage: eher in richtung, war plymouth schon installiert, weil eigentlich ist das schließlich vorinstalliert und lässt sich nur sehr schwer entfernen
<frage> dauerflucher: ne
<dauerflucher> frage: was heisst "ne"?
<frage> dauerflucher: also der lade bildschierm hat noch nie so ausgesehen : http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/11/17/ubuntu-logo.png
<dauerflucher> frage: du hast ubuntu 10.10 installiert? und plymouth war nicht installiert?
<Deem> frage: das hat nix zu heißen. wenn da nur text kommt, kann plymouth trotzdem installiert sein
<frage> dauerflucher: update von 10.04
<frage> Deem: aso
<dauerflucher> frage: hat der splash bei dir denn schonmal funktioniert?
<dauerflucher> wurde das vielleicht manuell in der der konfiguration von grub deaktiviert?
<odb|fidel_> frage: starte mal das Programm "Startup Manager" - da sollte man u.a. definieren können ob man einen bootsplash will oder text bevorzugt etc
<frage> dauerfluch: ammmm jetzt bin ich übefragt um erlich zu sein
<odb|fidel_> *startupmanager* dürfte der paketname sein
<odb|fidel_> sofern du das thema grafisch angehen willst
<frage> odb|fidel_:der macht nichts wenn ich das Programm starten will 
<odb|fidel_> normalerweise sollte eine password-abfrage kommen und dann die GUI starten
<frage> odb|fidel_: wie starte ich das übern Terminal? ^^
<frage> ah
<odb|fidel_> most likely via paketname - ich starte so kram mittels Kupfer (steh auf launcher)
<ASA_> hi
<frage> odb|fidel_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/526367/ sagt er mir
<ASA_> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es schaffe ein spiel das unter wine laeuft dazu bringen kann vor die panels zu kommen? :)
<ASA_> die sind etwas stoerend
<ASA_> im konkreten fall ist es Homeworld2 unter Ubuntu 10.10
<frage> ASA_: ka ob das geht aber mach mal rechts klick auf die panels und Eigenschaften und dann Auto-verbergen 
<dauerflucher> ASA_: compiz mal deaktivieren
<ASA_> compiz ist deaktiviert.
<frage> odb|fidel_:  weißt wie ich den fehler weg bekomme?
<ASA_> counterstrike funktioniert ohne probleme
<dauerflucher> frage: das sollte definitiv NICHT passieren
<odb|fidel_> frage: azusm stehgreif ne - wobei das erwähnte paket ja auch nur ein weg ist die bootoptionen zu definieren
<y0> redknight: habe ettercap jetzt mit dem befehl gksu "ettercap -G" gestartet (in backtrack= sh -c "ettercap -G") und nun spuckt er im Terminal die Fehlermeldung aus: Dissector "dns" not supported (etter.conf line 70)
<y0> (<unknown>:2440): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gobject/gsignal.c:3081: signal name `depressed' is invalid for instance `0xd78b20'
<y0> Ooops ! This shouldn't happen...
<y0> Segmentation Fault...
<y0> Please recompile in debug mode, reproduce the bug and send a bugreport
<frage> dauerflucher: ?
<frage> odb|fidel_:  weißt du noch einen anderen? weg 
<dauerflucher> frage: die installation des pakets "startupmanager" sollte sämtliche abhängigkeiten mitinstallieren…
<ASA_> frage, hast du pygtk installiert?
<Deem> ,paste? y0 
<shetlandpony> y0: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<dauerflucher> ASA_: startupmanager depends from python-gnome2 depends from python-gtk2
<y0> ok :( tut mir leid
<dauerflucher> sowas sollte bei einer paketinstallation nicht vorkommen
<RedKnight> y0: Sorry, kann ich nciht reporduzieren, läuft wie gesagt einwandfrei bei mir, . Di warnung zu dns hab ich auch
<RedKnight> Welche Version ist das bei dir?
<y0> 0.7.3
<dauerflucher> frage: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<frage> dauerflucher: .....python-gtk2 ist schon die neueste Version..... 
<RedKnight> y0: Die hab ich auch, dann bin ich echt überfragt, sry
<dauerflucher> frage: start das mal mit:$ gksudo startupmanager
<y0> redknight: danke dir trotzdem <3
<frage> dauerflucher: das gleiche wie vorhin
<ASA_> frage, versuch mal "apt-get -f install"
<ASA_> vieleicht ist ja noch eine abhaengigkeit offen
<frage> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 37 nicht aktualisiert.
<frage> hmmm
<Fuchs> dist-upgrade statt upgrade, weil neue Pakete installiert werden muessen? So als Vermutung, ohne das ganze Backlog zu lesen. 
<frage> ?
<ASA_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<dauerflucher> frage: scheint 'n bug in maverick zu sein…
<frage> dauerflucher: k aber kann ich das was das Programm macht nicht übern Terminal machen?
<dauerflucher> frage: ja, kann man
<frage> dauerflucher: weißt du wie?^^
<dauerflucher> frage: $ cat /etc/default/grub bitte einmal nopasten
<frage> dauerflucher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526375/
<dauerflucher> frage: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" video=uvesafb:mode_option=1680x1050-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap  das ist falsch
<frage> Fuchs: hmm hilft nichts
<frage> dauerflucher: das sollte ich laut http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/plymouth-trotz-nvidia-treiber/ reinschreiben
<dauerflucher> frage: hast du aber nicht, wie in dem beitrag erklärt
<dauerflucher> die anführungszeichen sind falsch
<Fuchs> und vor allem darf ich dringenst von solchen Hacks abraten
<frage> hab die datei davor kopiert
<Fuchs> im Zweifelsfalle zerschiesst man sich fuer die 10 Sekunden splashscreen einfach mal die VTs 
<Fuchs> nur so am Rande gesagt
<frage> dauerflucher: also statt "quiet splash" quiet splash?
<dauerflucher> frage, alles nach dem = muss in ""
<ASA_> frage, das " hinter splash kommt ans ende der zeile
<ASA_> oder so dauerflucher :)
<frage> ok gemacht
<dauerflucher> frage: als nächstes solltest du mal schauen, ob deine auflösung überhaupt unterstützt wird :$ sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<ASA_> frage, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast du eine nvidia mit prop treibern und willst aber den schoenen splash screen
<frage> ASA_ : ja^^
<ASA_> oha
<ASA_> das wollte ich auch
<frage> dauerflucher :  Mode 0x0369: 1680x1050 (+6720), 24 bits
<ASA_> nach vielen stunden experimentieren habe ich es aufgegeben :)
<frage> ASA_: ^^ 
<dauerflucher> frage: /etc/default/grub speichern, :$ sudo update-grub && sudo update-initramfs -u
<ASA_> verdammt, jetzt reizt es mich dann doch wieder :)
<frage> dauerflucher :  /etc/default/grub: 9: splash: not found?
<Fuchs> ich moechte nochmal davon abraten, weil ich in diversen Foren, wo ich nvidia/linux supporte dadurch entstandene Probleme beheben musste. 
<Fuchs> aber bitte, wie ihr wollt. 
<ASA_> frage,  es muss so aussehen ->
<frage> Fuchs: hab die original datei abgespeichert kann ich doch einfach ersetzen?
<ASA_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=uvesafb:mode_option=1680x1050-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<frage> ASA_ : ok und jetzt? neu starten? 
<dauerflucher> frage: grub und initramfs geupdatet?
<frage> dauerflucher: ja
<dauerflucher> frage: $ cat /etc/initramfs-tools/modules bitte nopasten
<ASA_> neustarten und beten :)
<frage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526384/
<frage> dauerflucher : neu starten?
<dauerflucher> frage: jau, kannste jetzt mal machen
<frage> bis gleich
<ASA_> das hoffen wir doch :)
<frage> hmm nichts noch das gleiche
<dauerflucher> frage: hast du überhaupt themes für plymouth installiert?
<frage> dauerflucher: ja ich sehe die auch wenn sich der pc ausschaltet aber nicht wenn wer sich startet 
<Wedelwolf> moin.
<frage> dauerflucher : hmmmm woran kann das noch liegen?
<dauerflucher> frage: keine ahnung, ich benutze plymouth nicht…
<frage> dauerflucher: hmmm schade aber danke
<frage> ASA_ : dir auch danke 
<frage> Fuchs: danke für die bedenken :)
<frage> odb|fidel_:  auch danke für die hilfe :)
<ASA_> frage, ich teste es gerade mit der anleitung :)
<Fuchs> keine ursache, viel erfolg trotzdem
<frage> danke aber ich gib auf^^ 
<ASA_> gleich wieder da
<ASA_> hoffe ich :)
<frage> ASA_ : ich drück dir die daumen
<frage> ASA_ : und?`
<ASA_> so, bei mir tut es
<ASA_> aber der fb ist ja elends langsam
<frage> ASA_ gz welche Grafikkarte hast du?
 * Fuchs unterlaesst sich ein told you so
<ASA_> habe aber jetzt auch 1920x1200 genommen
<ASA_> 9800GT
<ASA_> Fuchs, ;)
<Fuchs> ASA_: das langsam liegt ziemlich sicher an mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap, aber ohne wuerde ich es nicht probieren. 
<ASA_> Fuchs, wenn ich wuesste was das bewirkt
<Fuchs> ASA_: warum schreibst Du es hin wenn Du es nicht weisst? 
<ASA_> Fuchs, ich glaube nicht das jeder user bei einem HowTo alle parameter durchgeht bevor er sie asprobiert :)
<frage> ASA_ : hmmmm meinst es macht ein unterschied ob ich 1920x1200 nehme oder nicht?
<Fuchs> ASA_: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer#Other_Options  << als Abendlektuere 
<ASA_> erst mal schauen ob es geht und dann optimieren :)
<ASA_> ahh, sehr fein. danke Fuchs 
 * Fuchs aktualisiert seine "Leute, die hier keinen nvidia Support mehr vom Fuchs bekommen"-Liste.
<ASA_> Fuchs, das ist aber nun nicht fein :(
<Fuchs> ASA_: dann um Himmels Willen bitte spiel nicht mit sowas. 
<frage> ich versuch noch mal bis gleich
<ASA_> Fuchs, das hier IST ein system um damit zu spielen, auf einem produktiv rechner spiele ich nicht rum. der muss laufen.
<ASA_> ausserdem bin ich im stande das system "von hand" wieder zu reparieren
<frage> ASA_ : kann es sein das bei mir der text bevorzugt wird?
<ASA_> wie meinst du das?
<frage> ASA_ : ich sollte doch bei den startupmanager schauen ob nicht der Text bevorzugt wird 
<ASA_> frage, ich habe nicht den startupmanager verwendet
<ASA_> den braucht man nicht dazu
<frage> ASA_ : wie kann ich das anderes machen? sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth ?
<ASA_> du hast mir doch selber den link gegeben ->
<ASA_> http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/plymouth-trotz-nvidia-treiber/
<frage> ASA_ : aso das ist das.. hmm blöd
<frage> naja ich lass es bb noch mal danke
<Thorgun> Guten Abend zusammen.
<Thorgun> Ihr könnt mir sicher helfen. Darf man apt-get und aptitude parallel verwenden? Ich finde im Internet widersprüchliche Aussagen dazu.
<sysdef> da haben die aussagen recht. es ist widerspruechlich :)
<Thorgun> Heisst das es ist eine Glaubensfrage, an der sich die Geister scheiden?
<sysdef> es gibt wohl leute die haben bei der gemischten verwendung probleme bekommen. und probleme sind debian-untypisch. ergo muss was dran sein
<sysdef> ich denke apt ist recht robust. ich verwende es nicht parallel. in den dokus steht afaik nichts ueber eine gefahr aber berichte gibt es wohl
<sysdef> otoh, wer weiss was diese user wirklich treiben? fremdquellen ohne pinning, etc. vermute ich mal
<Thorgun> Hm ok. Dann werde ich es einfach mal ausprobieren und gucken was mir besser gefällt.
<batasan> beim login wird gelgentlich bei mir das falsche theme geladen und nach einm logout und erneuten login wird das richtige theme geladen. Weiß jmd wie sich dieser bug beheben lässt? 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<k1l> batasan: ich hatte den effekt auch schon mal ganz selten (2 mal in einem jahr?). schau mal auf launchpad ob es da nen passenden bug gibt
<batasan> k1l: danke, ich mach mich mal auf die suche.
<pog> kann man QEMU starten, sodass die maschine quasi unsichtbar bleibt, moechte es als server verwenden.
<pog> ich habe -daemonize versucht, aber alles blieb im foreground.
<jules> salut
<pog> hallo
<jules> http://rotten.com
<jules> http://www.rotten.com
<dAnjou> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<hipoae> tschö
<koegs> pog, ob es qemu kann weiss ich nicht, aber ich nutze virtualbox mit nem netten webinterface
<sash_> koegs: waswiewo? webinterface?
<koegs> vbox hat nen webserver und da gibt es nen schickes webinterface
<koegs> fast wie die gui
<rumpel_> sash_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Virtualbox-web-interface-console.png
<sash_> yey
<koegs> das gibt es noch in schicker
<koegs> nennt sich phpvirtualbox
<poller561> abend zusammen
<poller561> hatte hier schon mal jmnd das problem: ich hab am pc hinteren mic eingang einen timer angestöpselt. am vorderen eingang möchte ich mein headset betreiben.. aber irgendwie bekomm ich nur den timer zum laufen.. das mic vorne geht nicht.. (damals unter win lief das problemlos) hab in google nicht wirklich was gefunden was mir helfen könnte..(linux newbie eben -.-)
<MrCatEye> :)
<Laberkopf> Okay. ich habe einen pc mit akuten platzproblemen (darin ist eine 2 gb cf) jetzt hab ich noch einen ipod rumliegen. könnte ich auf die cf die /boot partition legen und dann auf den ipod /? dafür bräucht ich ja die partition in einer datei sozusagenw eil ich den ipod ja nich ext4 formatioeren kann
<Laberkopf> oder kann ich gar auf demipod eine 2. partition anlegen?
<Styx> lässt sich der ipod überhaupt einbinden per usb? würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Apple da irgendwelche beschränkungen eingebaut hat
<Laberkopf> der ipod dient momentan als /home.. leider mit fat32
<Styx> verstehe
<Deem> Laberkopf: warum zur hölle baut man sich sowas? o_O
<Styx> warum packst du nicht alles auf die CF und nur /home auf den iPod
<Styx> Deem: die Frage wollte ich als nächstes stellen ;)
<Laberkopf> Styx: ist ja grad so. aber auf / wird der platz knapp
<Laberkopf> Deem: akute langweile und bastelwahn ;)
<Styx> naja grundsätzlich sollte es egal wein, wo welche partition liegt, wenn der Kernel gebootet ist
<Deem> Laberkopf: was ist das denn fürn pc? kanst du damal ein bild von machen und hochladen? das ding würd ich mir gern mal anschauen
<Styx> von daher sehe ich erstmal keine Probleme
<Laberkopf> Deem thompson ip 1101
<k1l> also fat32 als dateisystem zu nehmen ist schon arg pita
<Laberkopf> handelt sich um eine alte maxdomebox :D
<Laberkopf> k1l: ja ich weiß.. aber anders gehts ja nich :/
<Deem> thompson ip 1101
<Deem> ja. sowas passiert, wenn das internet aussetzt :D
<Laberkopf> 600 mhz pentium m
<Laberkopf> das reicht doch zum surfen etc :D
<Laberkopf> niemals mit x forwarding aktiv per ssh lxde oder einen anderen desktop starten.. ich ha jetzt gnome und lxde laufen o.O
<Laberkopf> okay.
<Styx> hast du tatsächlich ubuntu auf der Kiste mit X am laufen?
<Laberkopf> hat was :D
<Laberkopf> Styx: x geht momentan nur über ssh. weil ich erst framebuffer eingerichtet kriegen muss
<Laberkopf> :D
<Styx> verstehe
<Deem> Laberkopf: wofür nutzt du das ding? der hat doch 2 usb anschlüsse klopp dir doch ne terrabyte platte dran und nutz den dann als streamingserver
<Styx> was ist denn da für ein Grafikchip und für ein Prozessor drin?
<Laberkopf> intel 854 oder so :D
<Laberkopf> pentium am 600 mz
<Laberkopf> *mhz
<sdx23> ,ot? jungs
<shetlandpony> jungs: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Laberkopf> sdx23: okay :D
<Laberkopf> also
<Laberkopf> lösungsansätze?
<sdx23> keinen iPod hinhängen ;)
<Laberkopf> :D
<Deem> Laberkopf: per usb ne externe platte anhängen wäre mein vorschlag
<Styx> kann das ding nicht direkt von einer externen platte booten?
<Laberkopf> hab leider keine platte mehr :/
<Laberkopf> es bootet imemr nru von der cf
<Styx> hat das ding denn einen Kartenslot?
<Deem> Laberkopf: dann boote von der cf und häng die externe als / ein
<sdx23> Du kannst im fat32 Images als Dateien haben und darauf n vernünftiges Dateisystem. Aber das will man wie gesagt nicht. Externe Platte/USB-Stick und gut ist.
<Laberkopf> die externe platte brauch ch jedoch regeläßig selbst..
<Laberkopf> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<Laberkopf> f000:f1e4: 01 ILLEGAL EXTENDED X86 OPCODE!
<Laberkopf> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Laberkopf> :<
<pit> Tag leute. Habe gerade meine HDD in einen anderen PC (notebook) verbaut. Bekomme aber Fehlermeldung sofort beim Starten.. nachdem ich grub ubuntu ausgewählt habe. -> mounting root file system. resume: Could not stat the resume device file '/dev/sda8' Please type in the full path name to try again. Or press enter to boot the system
<pit> Bei Enter passiert aber nix.
<Laberkopf> hm
<Laberkopf> ist es jetzt vllt hda?
<pit> Das passiert auch wenn ich recovery wähle. ne ist schon sata.
<Laberkopf> dann vllt sdb?
<pit> Laberkopf, Du bringst mich ins grübeln.. eventuell hab ich die HDD an dem Falschen Platz eingebaut.. grübel
<Laberkopf> probier doch mal bei grub den eintrag zu bearbeiten
<Laberkopf> auf sdb zu stellen ;)
<pit> Gute Idee, schaue mir gerade den grub2 mit edit an.. sehe aber nichts von sda.. nur die uuid und set root'(hd0,msdos7)'
<Deem> pit: hd0 ist das stichwort
<Deem> ist es denn die hd0?
<k1l> ,grub2? pit nicht einfach irgendwo rumfummeln sondern die doku lesen
<shetlandpony> pit nicht einfach irgendwo rumfummeln sondern die doku lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<pit> hab mal in hd1 geändert und dann gebootet .. gleicher fall. ich starte mal von live-cd. mal schauen obs sdb oder sda ist.
<k1l> pit lies doch bitte mal die doku. nicht einfach irgendwo was reinfummeln
<pit> k1l, Ich mal einfach mal ein fdisk -l da ist nichts gefährliches dran.
<Laberkopf> k1l: und learning by doing?
<k1l> Laberkopf wenn du dann hier immer händchen hälst und tränen abwischt. 
<pit> Siehe da.. sdb ist es.. 
<pit> Laberkopf, du hattest recht!!
<Laberkopf> k1l: ja hast ja recht
<Laberkopf> und ich auch :D
<Laberkopf> \o/
<Laberkopf> dann
<Laberkopf> bevor du neu startest
<Laberkopf> grub konfigurieren
<pit> Laberkopf, Ne.. ich bau die Festplatte nun in den Richtigen Schacht..dann ist es wieder SDA ;)
<Laberkopf> oder so :D
<Laberkopf> moment. wenn nur eine hd eingebaut ist. wird das dann nicht automatisch sdA?
<pit> Laberkopf, Ist ein Notebook, da kann man 2 HDDs verbauen..und ich habs wohl in den falschen Schacht montiert
<Deem> ein notebook mit 2 festplatten.. ac noch nie gesehen
<Laberkopf> Deem: heute lernst du viele neue dinge ;)
<Laberkopf> +kennen :D
<pit> Deem, ist nur eine drin.. Aber du bringst mich auf eine gute Idee .. leider ist dann auch der Stromverbrauch höher
<mikaZ> Hallo in der Benachrichtigungsanzeige fehlt das Audio Icon kann mir jemand helfen
<Wedelwolf> mikaZ fehlt dazu auch noch das "briefchen?"
 * Laberkopf fällt gerade auf das auch er beides nicht hat =o
<mikaZ> Wedewolf nein leider nur das Volume Icon
<Wedelwolf> probiers mit "zum panel hinzufügen" -> benachrichtigungsfeld
<Wedelwolf> äh
<Wedelwolf> anzeige.
<mikaZ> Wedewolf habe ich schon alles hinter mir ohne erfolg
<mikaZ> liegt es vielleicht an pulseaudio ?
<rumsky> wie lese ich über das terminal aus, welches fs meine platte hat?
<Wedelwolf> oy O_o
<bekks> rumsky: "mount" eingeben und gucken.
<Wedelwolf> mikaZ aber sound hast du noch?
<mikaZ> sound habe ich
<rumsky> thx @ bekks,  und wenn ich die komplette platte nach ext4 partitionieren möchte, reicht da mke2fs -t ext 4 /dev/sdc1 aus?
<bekks> rumsky: Nein. Viel zu komisch :)
<bekks> rumsky: Wenn Du wirklich sdc1 mit einem ext4 versehen willst: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1
<rumsky> wie macht man das denn am besten :D nur über terminal 
<rumsky> thx
<bekks> Das Ding sollte nichgt gemounted sein dabei :)
<rumsky> das is klar ;D
<Wedelwolf> mikaZ dann weiss ich leider nicht mehr weiter, bei mir war bloss immer die GUI hinüber
<mikaZ> danke wedelwolf
<pit> Jetzt bin ich doch etwas verwirrt, hab die HDD nun in den anderen Schacht gebaut.. ist wieder sdb. Warum ist das nicht SDA.. 
<bekks> pit: Wieso sollte es?
<pit> Kann man da am Bios was verfummeln? Das notebook war bei Reparatur.. und nun das problem das es nicht mehr bootet.. 
<bekks> pit: Ja, kann man.
<pit> bekks, Das war es bis dato immer.
<pit> bekks, Indem man den controller abschaltet?
<bekks> zB. Oder man die Bootreihenfolge verdreht. Oder sowas :)
<pit> grrr.. sch.. bios.. find ix.. mache mal default
<y0> habe ne frage: ettercap im terminalmodus (paket ettercap mit dem parameter -C gestartet) welche parameter brauche ich bei ARP ?
<pit> Das versteh ich nun nicht mehr.. die Festplatte ist immer sdb.. kann mich auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Ohren wackeln
<k1l> pit warum korrigierst du nicht einfach den grub2. dann passt doch alles
<pit> k1l, Ich hab angst das ich das eines tages mal vergesse und was vermurkse.
<pit> Es muß dafür doch einen grund geben, das er nicht mit sda anfängt
<bekks> pit: nopaste bitte mal die ausgaben von dmesg und sudo fdisk -l
<pit> dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/RimcLqbA
<pit> fdisk -l -> http://pastebin.com/tk8LYQa0
<pit> bekks, Kannst du damit was anfangen?
<bekks> Hmm. Zeile 785 ff. aus dmesg sagt eigentlich nur, dass du da ein Problem hast.
<pit> bekks, Im Bios kann man nicht viel anpassen. Ist ein Notebook bios. Da kannst gerade mal Bootreihenfolge einstellen. Hab CD vor HDD eingestellt. Aber egal wie rum .. sda ist immer frei
<shake> kennt sich jemand mit dem mac4lin Leopard OSX komplett paket aus ??
<Yan_Nick> in welche datei kommen nochmal die autostart sachen?
<bekks> ,autostart? Yan_Nick 
<shetlandpony> Yan_Nick, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<Yan_Nick> bekks: ich brauch nur den namen, irgendetwas wo exit 0 drin steht, local oder so :S
<Fuchs> Du meinst rc.local, und das steht im Artikel 
<Fuchs> bitte lesen, nicht meckern. 
<Yan_Nick> Fuchs: glatt übersehen, ganz oben^^
<Yan_Nick> ,dienste?
<shetlandpony> Yan_Nick, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<pit> bekks, Es geht nun. Ich muß im Bios auf IDE stellen und nich auf ahpci (oder so ähnlich). Vor der reparatur des notebooks konnte ich auch ahcpi(?) wählen ging trotzdem.
<coldjack> hallo wollte heute mein laptop zu einem ap verwandeln, sodass ich das wlan vom laptop weitergebe. Und dann mich dann mit meinem ipod touch zum laptop verbinden
<coldjack> Also adhoc mäßig
<bekks> pit: also lags doch am bios.
<coldjack> http://www.avunculo.bplaced.net/upload/i/fccd2de1763f.png 
<coldjack> das sind meine einstellungen
<bekks> pit: evtl. haben die ja eine andere bios version installiert.
<pit> bekks, ja, das befürchte ich auch. Verlier ich dadurch viel speed?
<bekks> nö.
<pit> Wenns keine große rolle spielt. dann ist ja ok
<bekks> du wirst netto eh nie an die technisch möglichen datenraten kommen, wenn das ding UDMA/133 macht, wie bei dir.
<pit> Super danke für den Hinweis. Merci
<panis> nabend
<Kasjopaja> gibts ne grundlegende anleitung wie ich bei meinem ubuntu mit nvidoa x server den 2 VGA port akteviert bekomme oder reicht da einfach neustarten
<panis> wenn du schon die nvidia-treiber laufen hast brauchst du nichtmal neustarten
<bekks> Kasjopaja: nvidia-settings
<Kasjopaja> mh dann erkennt der wohl meine grafik karte nich richtg nerv muss mir echt mal ne andere kaufen
<k1l> Kasjopaja öffne doch einfach mal den nvidia treiber settings manager 
<kiraven> wie kann ich denn unter Linux aus einem Vollbildspiel zum Desktop wechseln? alt+tab will nicht.
<Kasjopaja> ja sowas gibts in den settings nich ich bin froh das ich ne auflösung von 1024x768 hinbekommen hab
<panis> Systemverwaltung -> Zusätzliche Treiber?
<bekks> Gibt es.
<bekks> Ist da ein eingeschaltetes Gerät an dem Ausgang? Wenn ja, dann kannst du den zweiten Ausgang auch ansteuern. Wenn nicht, möchte ich Screenshots sehen, davon, dass das "nicht geht". :)
<Kasjopaja> also ich hab schon den proprietären treiber von nvidia installiert und ein bildschirm kann ich ja einstellen
<bekks> Was genau muss ich tun, um mir kdelibs manuell aus den sourcen aus den repos neuzubauen?
<panis> wenn ich mein MSI board mit Athlon 64 X2 4800+ nun tausche gegen ein MSI mit einem 5000+ - läuft der aktuelle Maverick Kernel damit los oder bekomme ich da stress?
<bekks> panis: läuft.
<bekks> panis: Bisschen Kram wirst du immer haben, wenn das neue Board ganz komische tolle neue Erweiterungen hat - aber laufen tut das alles.
<panis> denke auch - der kernel is ja doch recht universell
<bekks> Nur wirst du kaum eine Leistungssteigerung bemerken.
<bekks> 4800 vs 5000.
<Kasjopaja> http://d-systems.homelinux.com/bildschirmfoto.png
<panis> das soll auch nicht der Grund sein
<bekks> Kasjopaja: Ist das ein Laptop?
<Kasjopaja> nein
<Kasjopaja> normaler desktop pc
<bekks> Kasjopaja: Und hat deine Nvidia zwei Anschlüsse?
<Kasjopaja> ja
<panis> ist nur weil ich das board mit cpu und 4gb ram für 50€ bekommen hab und das board 8gb max kann - pack ich dann halt meine 4gb dazu und hab erstma wieder ruh
<dauerflucher> bekks: was genau willst du denn zum bauen der kdelibs wissen?
<bekks> dauerflucher: Was genau ich tun muss.
<Kasjopaja> ic starte erstmal nochmal neu mal sehn was da passiert
<bekks> dauerflucher: Ich will da nichts verändern oder so, ich will die nur manuell neubauen, damit sie gegen die installierte qt version gelinkt werden.
<panis> ich sach denn ma danke - ich geh da denn ma bei
<bekks> dauerflucher: Das sind sicherlich nur eine Handvoll Befehle von apt - aber welche?
<dauerflucher> bekks: apt-get source --compile… so in die richtung
<bekks> Ah ok, das reicht mir schon :) Danke.
<apollo13> bekks: apt-get source kdelibs-whatever, cd kdelibs-whatever, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<dauerflucher> bekks: sekunde, da gibbet noch 'n -t switch… ich versuch gerade herauszufinden, was der tut
<apollo13> (ich hab allerdings nicht genau verfolgt was du willst)
<bekks> Diese Helden haben nämlich wieder geschafft, die kdelibs und kaffeine gegen einen anderen qt build key zu linken, als den, den sie mit den Paketen ausliefern.
<dauerflucher> apollo13: --compile müsste in etwa das gleiche tun
<bekks> apollo13: merci.
<apollo13> dauerflucher: mag sein, ich hab leider kein debian hier, aber --compile kannte ich noch nicht wirklich
<dauerflucher> apollo13: steht halt in den manpages :$
<apollo13> dauerflucher: ich find kein --compile in der manpage
<bekks> Und das machen sie seit mindestens 9.04 schon.
<dauerflucher> apollo13: steht unter "source"
<dauerflucher> apollo13: oder -b, --build, --compile
<apollo13> dauerflucher: wtf, ich bin blind, jetzt seh ichs^^
<apollo13> ah crap, ich war darunter und die suche nach unten gibt natürlich not found
<Kasjopaja> ach ich weis jetzt warum das 2 display nicht erkannt wurde der adapter von vga auf dieses digitale hatte ein paar verbogene kontakte
<dauerflucher> Kasjopaja: aber stromkabel vom monitor ist drin, oder ;)
<Kasjopaja> issen beamer
<Kasjopaja> dummerweise ises nur ein 2 m kabel deswegen kann ich den jetzt noch schön an die decke baun
<shake> hallo ich habe eine frage und zwar habe ich das indicator-appmenu für maverick installiert (habe auch 10.10) habs auch 2 mal hinzugefügt und löschen geklickt aber nicht neuladen, das einzigste was oben in meiner bar aber angezeigt wird ist File und mehr nicht. woran kann das liegen?
<shake> Entschuldigung nicht bar sondern Panel
<pablo> gude zusammen
<pablo> Latex Problem: wie kann ich auf Chapter Seiten in der Fußzeile einen Querstrich bekommen
<Andillusion> Hallo ihr lieben... ich hab' da mal ne (wahrscheinlich dumme) Frage...
<Andillusion> Meine Freundin meckert, daß sie von ihrem Rechner (Ubuntu Lucid) aus eine ganz bestimmte Webseite nicht aufrufen kann.
<Andillusion> Das "restliche Internet" funktioniert...
<coldjack> Andillusion: Welche Seite ist es denn
<sysdef> ist auch ziemlich egoistisch von dir ;p
<Andillusion> www.travianerwiki.de
<coldjack> die seite gibts auch nicht^^
<Andillusion> Hmmm... das Windows-Laptop von meiner Band behauptet da aber was anderes.
<sysdef> ich kann sie auch aufrufen
<Andillusion> Das zeigt nämlich fröhlich ne (sehr bunte) Seite an.
<Andillusion> sysdef: Echt?!
<Andillusion> Wie?
<apollo13> Andillusion: nicht aufrufen ist herrlich unspezifisch
<apollo13> aber hier gehts auch ohne probleme
<coldjack> okay
<coldjack> versuchs eifach mal ohne "www."
<Andillusion> apollo13: Fehler: Server nicht gefunden
<Andillusion> Der Server unter www.tavianerwiki.de konnte nicht gefunden werden.
<apollo13> coldjack: geht mit auch wunderbar…
<Andillusion> Zeigt der Firefox
<apollo13> Andillusion: du sollst es schon richtig tippen
<rumpel_> Andillusion, www.tRavianerwiki...  
<coldjack> bei mir gehts mit www nicht
<apollo13> travianer != tavianer
<Andillusion> rumpel_: Punkt für Dich... 
<coldjack> http://travianerwiki.de/wiki/Quest
<Andillusion> Aber www.tRavianerwiki.de geht eben auch nicht.
<apollo13> Andillusion: was sagt denn dig?
<Andillusion> VERDAMMT!
<Andillusion> So ausgeschrieben funktioniert das.
<Andillusion> Danke!
<Andillusion> und... 
<apollo13> ?!
<Andillusion> http://travianerwiki.de/wiki/Quest
<Andillusion> so geht's
<coldjack> ja:P
<apollo13> ja klar, warum sollte es nicht?
<apollo13> genauso wie es mit www davor auch geht
<Andillusion> Neee... DAS geht hier nicht.
<apollo13> dann ist bei dir aber einiges putt
<coldjack> also bei mir gehts auch nicht, apollo13 bist du vielleicht übern proxy drin
<apollo13> coldjack: nein
<rumpel_> <- kein proxy, kein problem bei der komischen seite
<coldjack> dann gehts auch hab die seite gerade über meinen proxy geschickt und siehe da ich sehe sie auch komplett
<Andillusion> #hachmach#
<apollo13> warum sollte ich einen proxy brauchen um ne seite anzuzeigen *pfeif*
<Andillusion> Auf jeden Fall wart ihr mir jetzt ne große Hilfe
<Andillusion> Ich hatte riesige Tomaten auf den Augen.
<Andillusion> Ihr habt einen gut bei mir.
<sysdef> ne tomate?
<Andillusion> sysdef: Meinetwegen.
<sysdef> Alteisen: koenntest uns nen gefallen tun und uns in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besuchen
<sysdef> tolle gespraeche ueber sex, gott und die welt
<sysdef> s/, gott//
<shetlandpony> sysdef meant: tolle gespraeche ueber sex und die welt
<Fuchs> s/ sex und //
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, can't find ' sex und ' in your last line, sorry
<Andillusion> bye#
 * rumpel_ schenkt dem pony eine brille
<sysdef> Fuchs: s/^/sysdef: /
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that fuchs meant: sysdef: muss sich noch ein wenig um seine Loecher kuemmern. Bis spaeter.
<sysdef> darn
<Fuchs> sysdef: lass gut sein. :) 
<sysdef> rumpel_: es ist nicht in _seinem_ letzten satz_
<Fuchs> nun ist hier nur noch mehr Offtopic
<rumpel_> ,ot? sysdef 
<shetlandpony> sysdef: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<rumpel_> ^^
<sysdef> :c
<Alteisen> sysdef: ?
<bkpc> hi
<bkpc> nutzt hier irgebdwer be ububtu server inna pro env...
<bekks> bkpc: Das ganze nochmal in verständlich bitte.
<bekks> Wir sind hier nicht im kweekned.
<bkpc> :-)
<bkpc> sorry is weekend ----prost
<bkpc> ich hab nen disput ... ob ne ubuntu server in eine pro umgebung gehört... irgendwelche erfahrungen?
<bekks> bkpc: Das ganze nochmal in verständlich bitte.
<bekks> Und keine Metafragen bitte.
<bkpc> aha..... bekks: sles wird angebetet , aber ich hab nen ubuntu eingeführt , und bin gegen ne wand gerannt.. gibts da ähnliche erfahrungen?
<Alteisen> was ist eine pro umgebung?
<bkpc> PRO = PROFESSIONELl
<bekks> Ich sag es mal ganz offen - laber bitte nicht herum. Was willst du wissen?
<dauerflucher> ,ot? bkpc
<shetlandpony> bkpc: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bkpc> THX . bye
<bekks> .oO( Leute, die sich solche Frsgen stellen, haben noch kein in Ihren Augen "Pro" Umgebung gesehen. )Oo.
<dauerflucher> bekks: ich würde einfach mal behaupten, der arme junge ist stark angetrunken
<bekks> Das ist wohl leider wahr.
<dauerflucher> und ich google jetzt mal, was "sles" sein könnte…
<bekks> :P
<dauerflucher> ok, das ging schnell…
<bekks> Du machst immer so komische Zeichen.
<Alteisen> du bist ein echter pro ;-)
<bekks> 1105 234224 < dauerflucher> ok, das ging schnell⤦ (euro converted)
<bekks> Da, hinter dem "schnell".
<dauerflucher> ah...
<dauerflucher> bei mir ist das ALT gr + .
<dauerflucher> und sollte eigentlich ein ... sein
<dauerflucher> immer noch? …
<bekks> Ja.
<apollo13> bekks: kauf dir utf-8
<bekks> Ich HABE utf8.
<dauerflucher> shice… irgendwie geht das mit dem encoding hier im IRC  immer hoch her…
<apollo13> dauerflucher: why? ellipsis ist imo angenehmer zu lesen als ...
<bekks> SEIN encoding ist Grütze.
<dauerflucher> bekks: ich habe AUCH UTF-8
<bekks> dauerflucher: Welchen Client?
<dauerflucher> bekks: pidgin
<bekks> Es gibt IIRC ein utf8 Zeichen für eine Ellipse.
<apollo13> bekks: ich hab hier auch utf-8 und kein problem
<bekks> Ok, das erklärt es.
<apollo13> bekks: ja alt-gr + .
<ppq> bei mir in konversation werden die drei punkte auch angezeigt </senf>
<apollo13> ist auf deutscher tastatur ellipsis
<rumpel_> :þ
<rumpel_> ,ot? rumpel_ 
<shetlandpony> rumpel_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<apollo13> rumpel_: fail?
<rumpel_> ne, absicht
<dauerflucher> also, mach ich hier jetzt irgendwas falsch?
<apollo13> dauerflucher: nein, "…" ist okay
<dauerflucher> bekks: "sles" ist übrigens "suse linux enterprise server" und der kerl befand sich einfach in einer grundsatzdiskussion auf bier
<dauerflucher> bekks: beschwer dich übrigens nicht, ich kriege hier im IRC regelmässig die steuerzeichen von nutzern mitgeschickt…
<bekks> Hmmm.
<Raydiation1> hi ich versuche gerade samba und ldap zum laufen zu bringen
<Raydiation1> wenn ich in der konsole: id test eingebe wird der korrekt acc vom ldap server geholt
<Raydiation1> wenn ich aber auf den share zugreifen will kommt folgendes http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286702/
<Raydiation1>   pdb_get_group_sid: Failed to find Unix account for Posselt_Bernhard
<Raydiation1>   User Posselt_Bernhard in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!
<Dennis_342> Failed to find Unix account for Posselt_Bernhard << klingt als wenn er den als real-user sucht 
<Raydiation1> getent passwd spuckt mir auch alle ldap user aus
<Raydiation1> das is die nsswitch.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286711/
<Raydiation1> komischerweise funktioniert alles mit den settings auf dem anderen server den ein kollege vor mir eingerichtet hat
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-06
<Sebasti> hi
<dauerflucher> ,frag? Sebasti
<shetlandpony> Sebasti: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Sebasti> also ich hab ein Problem ... hab es eigentlich gerade in #kubuntu-de  geschildert
<Sebasti> aber da sind sehr wenige Leute
<Sebasti> daher dachte ich mir ich erzähle es hier auch nochmals
<bekks> dauerflucher: entspann dich mal :)
<Sebasti> Von einem Tag auf den anderen ging mein Sound nicht mehr.... keine Tonausgabe - gar keine mehr
<dauerflucher> bekks: profilaxe
<Sebasti> zuerst dachte ich die Soundkarte sei kaputt,  aber:  mit dem Programm "aplay" kann ich über die Konsole WAV Dateien wiedergeben
<Sebasti> mp3-Dateien werden als reine Knack- und Zischgeräusche wiedergegeben
<Sebasti> WAV Dateien klingen jedoch komplett normal
<Sebasti> alle anderen programme geben _keine_ fehlermeldungen aus,  aber auch _keinen_ sound
<Sebasti> vor allem es ging früher immer,  hab immer gerne und oft musik gehört,  es kam keine Software dazu,  und keine weg
<Sebasti> also das Problem kam einfach so...
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: kamen updates in dem zeitraum rein?
<Sebasti> nein
<bekks> Sicher nicht?
<Sebasti> nur ein firefox Plugin
<Sebasti> ja
<Sebasti> AdBlocker als Plugin für firefox
<Sebasti> sonst sicher nichts
<dauerflucher> ok, daran wird es nicht liegen
<Sebasti> eben
<bekks> schau mit sudo amixer und amixer nach, ob irgendwas muted ist oder auffällig ist.
<Sebasti> ich erinnere mich, dass ich vor viiielen Jahren ein ähnliches Problem hatte
<Sebasti> da war irgendwas mit der Bitrate
<Sebasti> das ist auch der Grund gewesen was ich wav abspielen konnte
<Sebasti> aber das ist lange zeit her
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: welche "andere" programme hast du getestet für mp3?
<Sebasti> audacious,  vlc,  kaffeine
<dauerflucher> ok, das ist sind grundverschiedene ansätze…
<Sebasti> eben
<Sebasti> also wie gesagt ich versuchte auch systematisch durchzugehen
<Sebasti> ich hab auch ne Fehlermeldung
<bekks> ...
<Sebasti> moment kurz,  ich reproduzier sie
<dauerflucher> lass sehen
<Sebasti> ist kurz genug zum pasten
<Sebasti> doch nicht kurz genug
<Sebasti> moment
<Sebasti> http://pastebin.com/r0nPAuP0
<dauerflucher> root?
<Sebasti> ja
<Sebasti> versprochen
<Sebasti> mit "sudo su" erreicht
<dauerflucher> naja, ging mir mehr darum, dass ich da eine "sudo" lieber gesehen hätte
<dauerflucher> weil root:# sudo erscheint mir irgendwie auch schon etwas merkwürdig
<Sebasti> dauerflucher, naja, kommt drauf an wieviele root-befehle nacheinander du braucht
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: :$ sudo -s
<Sebasti> dauerflucher, wollen wir uns auf das eigentliche Problem konzentrieren? ^^
<dauerflucher> hast du pulseaudio laufen?
<Sebasti> wie finde ich das heraus?
<Sebasti> "which pulseaudio"  gibt mir  "/usr/bin/pulseaudio"
<dauerflucher> :$ ps -A | grep pulse
<dauerflucher> aber ich denke mal, dass es bei dir läuft
<Sebasti> moment, ich kuck kurz was "ps" macht
<bekks> man sudo
<Sebasti> man hat mir mal "rm -rf /" geraten vor 10 Jahren ... war ne erfahrung *g*
<bekks> sudo -i kennenlernen
<bekks> und wenn man es nicht mehr braucht, "exit" kennenlernen.
<Sebasti> kenn ich doch?
<Sebasti>  2237 ?        00:00:27 pulseaudio
<bekks> nutzt du aber nicht.
<dauerflucher> sudo -i sicherlich nicht…
<Sebasti> (antwort auf ps -A | grep pulse)
<dauerflucher> aber egal… pulseaudio läuft
<Sebasti> soll ich den Prozess beenden?
<dauerflucher> und jetzt hab ich 6 kannen auf und eigentlich keine ahnung mehr
<Sebasti> lol :)
<dauerflucher> kannst du pulseaudio neu starten?
<Sebasti> root@box:/# /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Sebasti>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<dauerflucher> hört sich zumindest nicht verkehrt an
<dauerflucher> ich muss mal eben grübeln gehen… brb
<Sebasti> ok
<Sebasti> ich genieße inzwischen die stille :)
<Sebasti> dauerflucher?
<Sebasti> Danke soweit... bin off
<dauerflucher> was denn?! 10minuten recherche sind schon zuviel?
<bekks> Scheinbar ja.
<Wedelwolf> moin.
<DiogenesW> servus
<TheInfinity> tach. sagt mal ... wüsstet ihr einen ansatz mit dem man ein extrem langsames samba debuggen kann?
<TheInfinity> mit debian lenny wars noch iO, habe dann einen wechsel auf lucid gemacht, seitdem ist mein server lahmarschig
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<TheInfinity> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286788/ <-- meine smb.conf
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: ich bin eigentlich so das genaue gegenteil von nem samba-experten, und würd also erstmal ganz generell zu (h)top und iotop raten, ob da vielleicht schon was auffällig ist.
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: der server ist meist etwa bei nem load von 1, was aber nun nicht SO eine heftige auswirkung haben sollte. 
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: meinte auch weniger die load, als eher ob da irgendwo die io gebremst wird.
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: ah :) ... hmm - würd mich wundern - ist n raid1 von nagelneuen 750 gb 24/7 fähigen hdds
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: kay, dann bin ich auch schon wieder raus.
<TheInfinity> ich schau mal was iotop sagt
<TheInfinity> aber danke für die hilfe schon mal :)
<TheInfinity> iotop kannte ich noch garnicht.
<TheInfinity> hmm. 10 MB/s leserate. das nicht wirklich schnell.
<TheInfinity> wobei durch 100 mbit kriegt man nicht mehr durch.
<Larsd> hi
<Larsd> Eine Frage
<Larsd> was ist ausgereifter rc6 oder trunk
<joschi> Larsd: kommt darauf an
<joschi> Larsd: am wichtigsten: von welcher software schreibst du?
<TheInfinity> Larsd: dies ist kein debian support.
<TheInfinity> -> OT channel (oder besser debian channel)
<Larsd> es geht um einen linux-image 2.6.36 kernel
<Larsd> das betriebssystemn ist ubuntu 10.10
<joschi> Larsd: linux-image-2.6.35.22.23 ist derzeit ausgereift fuer dein system. und vor allem getestet.
<Larsd> will aber 2.6.36
<Larsd> und ich frag mich ob trunk oder rc6
<Larsd> ist rc6 ausgereifter als trunk?
<joschi> Larsd: i.d.r. nicht
<Larsd> also ist trunk besser als rc6`
<joschi> Larsd: wie gesagt: kommt darauf an
<Larsd> ok und in meinem fall was ist da beser?
<Larsd> linux-image-2.6.36-rc6 oder trunk ?
<joschi> Larsd: linux-image-2.6.36 wenn es das gibt. denn linux 2.6.36 wurde schon released.
<Larsd> gibts nicht :((
<TheInfinity> Larsd: junge, die ganze aktion hast du bereits im debian channel abgezogen und auch die antwort "kommt drauf an" bekommen. reicht das nicht langsam?
<sash_> Larsd: 1. entweder debian-support oder ubuntu-support. 2. hast du eben im debian-channel von 2.6.33 gesprochen
<Larsd> Ja ich will aber 2.6.33
<Larsd> nein 2.6.36
<sash_> dann bau ihn dir und gut is
<Larsd> ja davon habe ich keine ahnung
<Larsd> ich habe einfach experimental in die soures list gemacht
<sash_> dann lern es
<ppq> Larsd: du wirst keinen support mehr erhalten, wenn du einen kernel installierst, der nicht unmittelbar aus den offiziellen ubuntu paketquellen kommt. nur, dass du gewarnt bist.
<joschi> Larsd: was konkret versprichst du dir von linux 2.6.36?
<Larsd> also
<Larsd> ich will eine SSD betrieben
<Larsd> und um TRIM zum laufen zu bringen brauche icfh 2.6.33
<sash_> Larsd: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ <- da installier, lies noch den wiki-artikel, probiers aus. wennde was kaputt machst, bist selbst schuld
<ppq> Larsd: in ubuntu 10.10 ist 2.6.35 aktuell, also musst du auch nichts updaten. naja, tu was du für richtig hälst - du wurdest gewarnt.
<Larsd> ja aber
<Larsd> debian hat nur 2.6.33
<Larsd> nein sray debian hat nur 2.6.32
<TheInfinity> Larsd: dies ist immernoch kein debian support channel. letzte verwarnung.
<ppq> das hier ist kein debian-channel - lass es, oder du fliegst
<Larsd> achso
<lynucs> guten mittag, wie kann man rausfinden, ob die aktuelle shell ueber ssh oder lokal laeuft? gibt's dazu eine umgebungsvariable?
<Dennis_342> ps ax | grep sshd
<Dennis_342> netstat
<jham> grep sshd.. sehr lustig
<Dennis_342> ja wie wenn keiner läuft ist die session nicht ssh  o.O und wenn dann schaust mit netstat ob es so ist 
<LetoThe2nd> Dennis_342: bödsinn. von a bi s z.
<Dennis_342> dann hau mal auf die kacke und präsentiere dein lösung ! 
<LetoThe2nd> jham: wenn, dann kann man über tty da ran gehen. bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher, wie.
<jham> was ich vor habe, ist je nachdem ob lokal oder ueber ssh die prompt line aendern (remote) oder lokal irgendwie and den wm was senden. weil ich staendig nicht den hostnamen lese bevor ich rumtipppe
<jham> d.h., wenn ich am server1 ueber ssh arbeite, soll server1 seine prompt line aendern
<jham> oder an meinem client irgendwas lokal passieren
<Dennis_342> ich nutze dafür profile mit anderen farben 
<LetoThe2nd> jham: idee: env durchsuchen, ob da "SSH_CONNECTION" gesetzt ist.
<jham> LetoThe2nd: cool!
<LetoThe2nd> jham: bzw. SSH_TTY.
<LetoThe2nd> Dennis_342: hab ich jetzt zu deiner zufriedenheit genug "auf die kacke gehauen"?
<jham> Dennis_342: immer manuell irgend profile editieren ist spaetestens ab dem vierten rechner bloed
<sash_> Dennis_342: sshd hat nichts mit remote-sessions zu tun. ich brauch lokal keinen sshd, um per ssh irgendwohin zu connecten
<Dennis_342> ja logish... aber wenn es eine ssh session ist läuft auf der gegenseite sshd also würde die ausgabe zeigen das er läuft
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: erstens das, andererseits sagt das nut aus, ob er läuft. mit ner aussage über das aktuelle terminal hat das nichts zu tun. deswegen sagte ich ja...
<Dennis_342> sprich lokal kein sshd und remote ja
<Dennis_342> den weg mit env kannte ich jetzt nicht 
<Dennis_342> aber denke schon das mein ansatz alles andere als blödsinn war ...
<sash_> ehm.. ja. da hatt ich garnicht dran gedacht :)
<jham> Dennis_342: das denkst du nur, weil du es gesagt hast und nicht sash_ zb
<LetoThe2nd> Dennis_342: tja. und ich denke halt was anderes. aber wenn du meinst. das ticket ist gelöst, er ist glücklich, fertig.
<sash_> jham: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/205/Fancy_Bash_Prompts <- schau dir das mal an. generell find ich das zu fett, aber irgendwas da drin zeigt an, ob man lokal oder per ssh in der shell ist. das kannst du dann adaptieren
<jham> sash_: thx, schaue ich mir an
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: hübsch.
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: zu fett.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: aber hübsch ;-)
<sash_> das ist wahr. aber ich find auch, die shell sieht dann aus, wie ein clown :)
<blueberry> ich bin gerade hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Installation und habe iwconfig gemacht, aber es sieht nicht gut aus
<thorsten_> Hallo
<thorsten_> evtl eine dämliche Frage, in der taskleiste oben hab ich ja automatisch so ein mail symbol von wo aus man empathy und evolution starten kann
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: man muss es ja nicht 1:1 übernehmen, aber gerade so als anregungsquelle... hüpschhhhhh :-)
<thorsten_> wie kann ich das ändern  das statt evolution z.b. Kontact geöffnet wird?
<blueberry> Fehlermeldung: ich kann das WLAN sehen, also zwei WLANs, das des Nachbarn und meines. Aber ich komme nicht hinein, bei der abrage nach WPA/WPA2 schlüssel gebe ich das Passwort ein (das bei meinem zweiten Rechner mit WLAN auch funktioniert) und ich kann das WLANniicht betreten. Was soll ich tun?
<blueberry> Das Netzwerk-Manager-Applet 0.8 erkennt also, dass da ein WLAN ist, aber ich komm nicht rein. Ich hatte ursprünglich wie geraten den proprietären WLAN-Treiber installiert.
<thorsten_> wo finde ich das .evolution verzeichnis?
<DiogenesW> bis später
<LetoThe2nd> thorsten_: direkt in deinem home, vermutlich.
<blueberry> thorsten, in nautilus einstellen dass verborgene dateien angezeigt werden sollen und dann suchen
<thorsten_> ah super
<thorsten_> bringt es probleme mit sich wenn ich das mit nem "alten" .evolution verzeichnis überschreibe?
<LetoThe2nd> thorsten_: theoretisch möglich. besser, du benennst das alte zum test vorher einfach mal um :-)
<blueberry> IMHO nein, ich habe das selbst einmal gemacht, aber es sollte glaub ich der selbe accountname sein. (Keine garantie für die richtigkeit der aussage)
<blueberry> thorsten_, siehe oben
<LetoThe2nd> bei vielen apps funktioniert das, aber ich glaube mich dunkelst zu erinnern, dass evolution da zicken kann. deswegen glaube ich, gibts da auch irgendein export-import-dingens um den umzug zu ermöglich. (alle aussagen IIRC und ohne gewähr)
<blueberry> Komme ich sehr ungelegen und sollte später mit meinem WLAN-Problem wieder kommen? Habe ich irgendetwas vergessen, das man für den Support bräuchte?
<LetoThe2nd> blueberry: nicht ungelegen, aber vermutlich weiss es gerade einfach keiner. schreibs mal ins forum und schau einfach in einigen stunden nochmal rein am besten.
<thorsten_> es gibt ne import funktion, die will aber immer nur einzeldateien
<thorsten_> und export hab ich beim backuppen überhaupt ned gefunden ulkigerweise
<blueberry> LetoThe2nd, mach ich gerne, ich hab im Forum aber noch nie gepostet. Muss ich mich dazu anmelden und falls ja: wo?
<ppq> blueberry: geh einfach auf forum.ubuntuusers.de, der rest erklärt sich von selbst :)
<blueberry> thorsten_, das ist richtig, ist bei evolution sehr schlecht gelöst. 
<LetoThe2nd> blueberry: bin ich überfragt, ehrlicherweise. schau mal auf ubuntuusers.de, obs ausreichend selbsterklärend ist, und wenn nicht helfen die jungs in #ubuntuusers.
<blueberry> mach ich ppq, sag mal ppq: reicht es, wenn ich genau das poste, was ich hier geschrieben hab
<blueberry> der channel ist auch auf freenode LetoThe2nd ?
<thorsten_> sieht aber ganz so aus als hätte es wunderbar durch kopieren funktioniert
<thorsten_> :)
<LetoThe2nd> blueberry: jo, mach einfach /j #ubuntuusers
<blueberry> thanks LetoThe2nd 
<ppq> blueberry: ubuntu-version anzugeben kann nie schaden. außerdem: läuft auf dem rechner, an dem es gehtm, auch ubuntu? wenn ja, welche version? auch network-manager? gibst du dein passwort im klartext oder in hexadezimal ein am anderen rechner?
<LetoThe2nd> thorsten_: hmkay. seems to be your lucky day, then.
<blueberry> 10.04 LTS ppq 
<blueberry> passwort hab ich auf "passwort anzeigen" umgestellt, damit ich mich nicht vertippe, was hexadezimal ist, weiß ich nicht einmal
<ppq> blueberry: und das wohl wichtigste, wenn es tatsächlich kein user-verursachtes problem (nichts für ungut..) ist: welcher wlan chip? welcher treiber, wie und von wo installiert?
<blueberry> ppq, broadcom, Lenovo G550 hat Broadcom
<ppq> blueberry: in einigen programmen wie bspw. wicd und auch unter windows gibt's die möglichkeit, das wlan-passwort in hexadezimal einzugeben - das sind dann 0 bis 9 und die buchstaben a bis f.
<ppq> einige alte router erfordern das sogar, deshalb erwähne ich es
<blueberry> mein router ist ein W503 Speedport, also nicht allzu alt, vielleicht eineinhalb jahre
<ppq> wenn dein passwort mehr als nur die ziffern und di buchstaben a bis f enthält, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass das nicht heyadezimal ist
<ppq> blueberry: es fehlen noch einige antworten von dir: wie und von wo hast du den proprietären treiber installiert?
<blueberry> am 4 november, wo? ich habe das installiert, was die hardwareerkennung von sich aus anbot. Und zwar den zweiten von zwei treibern
<ppq> wann, wollte ich eigentlich nicht wissen, aber gut, aus der paketverwaltung also.
<ppq> hast du schon mal den anderen ausprobiert?
<blueberry> nein
<pog> wie baut man *korrekt* eine menu-Entry im Grub2 ein? ich moecht plop aufrufen. grub.cfg sollte man eigentlich nicht von Hand editieren.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: /etc/grub.d/40_cuson und/oder 41_custom bearbeiten, steht auch irgendwo im wiki unter grub2/konfiguration, wie's genau geht.
<ppq> pog: /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<pog> danke, werde dem man nachgehen.
<ppq> ah, da war der leto schneller.. ein blick in's wiki lohnt sich jedenfalls auch, pog
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: eigentlich immer, aber ich hab grade meinen guten und wollte nicht lmwtfy machen.
<pog> grub2 war ziemlich neu, und nun hoffentlich etwas besser dokumentiert:-)(
<pog> ah, die haben ja richtig vorangemacht (mit der grub2 Doku):-)
<LetoThe2nd> pog: schon seit monaten (zeigt, wie lange du schon nicht mehr geschaut hast *SCNR*)
<thorsten_> hmm sah wohl nur so aus als würde alles funktionieren
<thorsten_> irgendwie holt er keine mails, obwohl die konfiguration richtig ist und definitiv mails vorhanden sind
<pog> kann stimmen, ich hab mich mit Grub2 befasst, wo Ubuntu noch mit grub 0.97 arbeitete.
<pog> aber jetzt echt gut dokumentiert, freut mich echt.
<pog> vllt bootet grub2 nun auch usb ohne bios.
<mollitz> Ich hab gerade ein Problem mit einem apt-get uprade: Er hängt hier "Entpacke Ersatz für libfreetype6-dev ..." Und macht einfach nicht weiter
<ppq> mollitz: wie lange schon?
<pog> mollitz: ich wuerde mal schauen, ob der prozess CPU verbraucht, und ob Du genau platz auf der Disk hast.
<mollitz> 5 Minuten mindestens
<MaxRebo> Hallo, hab da ein Problem: Ich würde gerne den default wert für grub umstellen, kann aber gerade nur per Ubuntu Live CD auf die Daten zugreifen. Wie krieg ich das jetzt hin, dass ich mit root rechten auf die grub konfigurationsdatei zugriff bekomme?
<ppq> mollitz: check mal, was pog sagte und warte einfach noch eine weile. wenn du genug platz hast und der prozess hängt, sehen wir weiter
<mollitz> ppq:  pog: Platz ist frei CPU wird nciht von apt-get benuttz
<mollitz> top
<pog> komisch, kannst ev. mit lsof schauen, ob der process auf was wartet.
<pog> ist mir noch nie passiert, dass apt einfror.
<ppq> MaxRebo: steht im ubuntuusers wiki. stichwort grub2/reparatur.
<MaxRebo> ppq: okay, danke
<mollitz> pog: mir auch nicht. Einfach lsof | grep apt-get  ?
<pog> also grub2-Doku nun reichlich, sodass ich heute nachmittag mal schauen kann, wie man plop korrekt einbindet :-)
<pog> mollitz: ich wuerde auf die process-Nr
<pog> lsof | grep xxxx
<pog> lsof | grep xxxx | less
<ppq> mollitz: was für pakete sollten aktualisiert werden? 
<MaxRebo> ppq: Aber ich will ja nicht GRUB neuinstallieren, sondern lediglich einen Wert in der Konfiguration verändern
<MaxRebo> ppq: ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich zugriff auf diese Datei bekomme, weil ich leider noch nicht so viel Ahnung von Ubuntu/Linux im allgemeinen habe
<ppq> MaxRebo: ja, aber danach musst du 'update-grub' ausführen - und das geht nur, wenn du in dein system chrootest. wie es im wiki steht.
<pog> am einfachsten ist die Veraenderung von grub.cfg, nur ist das nicht sauber.
<mollitz> cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-common cups-ppdc google-chrome-beta libcups2 libcupscgi1 libcupsdriver1 libcupsimage2 libcupsmime1
<mollitz>   libcupsppdc1 libfreetype6 libfreetype6-dev libpurple-bin libpurple0 linux-headers-2.6.35-23 linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic
<mollitz>   linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic linux-libc-dev linux-source-2.6.35 pidgin pidgin-data xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mollitz> Sorry :)
<pog> ich wart glaube, bis es ein nettes GUI gibt, um die GRUB-Eintraege zu aendern...
<ppq> mollitz: okay, dann jetzt was gefährliches, das man eigentlich niemals nicht tun sollte - aber es geht offenbar nicht anders. stell sicher, dass du backups deiner wichtigen sachen hast. dann das ganze mit strg+c abbrechen und dann 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ausführen, um das konfigurieren erneut anzustoßen.
<ppq> mollitz: gefährlich ist das, weil es dir unter umständen die paketverwaltung zerschießen kann, ich sehe aber gerade keine andere möglichkeit
<mollitz> ppq: hab ich schonmal 
<mollitz> ppq: beziehungsweise es ging nur mit kill
<ppq> mollitz: na klasse. hast du vielleicht fremdquellen wie ppas aktiviert?
<mollitz> ppq: ja aber warum sollten die das paket  libfreetype jucken?
<Henso> hey leute. ich hab das problem, dass ich meine windows partition einmal mit pw eingebunden habe und er mich nun jedesmal beim anmelden nach dem pw fragt und sie dann automatisch einbindet. gibt es eine möglichkeit das wieder zu ändern?
<pog> na, wenn man das menu_entry in 40_custum reinhacken kann, dann ist es ja nciht so kompliziert...
<pog> let's try
<mollitz> ppq: ich habs jetz nochmal mit aptitude probiert, das geht ohne probleme
<ppq> Henso: bist du mitglied der gruppe "plugdev"? um das zu überprüfen, gib im temrinal "groups" ein
<soc> hi
<soc> weiß jemand, für was der dienst winbindd gut ist? und warum der gleich 4 mal bei mir läuft?
<apollo13> soc: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/winbindd.8.html
<rumsky> ich habe auf dem fileserver eine externe hd gemounted(ext4 fs) wenn ich über filezilla (sft) auf den server zugreife sehe ich leider nur leere verzeichnisse ausser das oberverzeichnis, weiss einer woran das liegen könnte? 
<rumsky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526964/
<ppq> soc: du hast etwas über samba im netzwerk freigegeben. dass das ganze vier mal läuft, ist kein grund zur beunruhigung
<mollitz> ppq: hier noch ein error, den ich vorhin missachtet habe: Error while merging libfreetype6-dev with /usr/share/doc-base/libfreetype6-dev.dpkg-new: format html already defined
<mollitz> ppq: der kommt wenn ich dpkg --configure -a ausführe.
<apollo13> rumsky: falsche rechte, was auch immer; loglevel erhöhen und nachschauen was der server sagt
<soc> ppq: ah ok, danke
<rumsky> @apollo auch wenn alle ordner 777 haben sehe ich sie immernoch nicht.
<ppq> mollitz: 'apt-cache policy libfreetype6-dev' bitte. wenn das paket aus einem ppa kommt, dürfte die ursache wohl klar sein.
<apollo13> rumsky: loglevel erhöhen und schaun was der ftp server sagt
<pog> ich bin auf der plop-Site (manager um usb waehrend Bootzeit zu erkennen), dort sehe ich hinweise auf virenprogramme fuer linux. Ist das ein Thema, oder nur bei Servern? (Mails).
<apollo13> pog: ich hab nur auf unserem mailgateway nen virenscanner
<rumsky> leider weiss ich nicht wie das geht, hast du zufällig eine anleitung zur hand?
<apollo13> und dass auch nur weil ichs mal probieren wollte
<ppq> pog: letzteres - oder wenn du datenträger checken willst, die mit windows-installationen in berührung kommen, auf denen kein virenschutz besteht
<pog> wohl, um v.a. nuetzlich, um die Mails zu filtern.
<apollo13> rumsky: es gibt 100 verschiedene ftp server, wie soll ich wissen welchen du verwendest?
<pog> oder so, o.k.
<Henso> ppq: was ist das denn für eine gruppe?
<mollitz> ppq: klingt logisch
<rumsky> ich habe keinen "richtigen" installiert, externe hd im server gemountet und greife über SFTP (ssh chroot)
<apollo13> rumsky: wobei, sftp läuft über ssh? dann ssh loglevel erhöhen
<ppq> Henso: wenn du mitglied bist, darfst du ohne passworteingabe wechselmedien einbinden
<apollo13> rumsky: dann sind die chancen hoch, dass du den chroot verbockt hast
<ppq> Henso: bist du nun mitglied oder nicht?
<mollitz> ppq: wäre wohl zu einfach gewesenn kommt von archive.ubuntu
<rumsky> hmm als die festplatte noch ntfs war ging es :D
<ppq> mollitz: ok. und was meintest du nun damit, dass mit aptitude alles ging? problem behoben?
<apollo13> rumsky: mag sein, aber so oder so ist deine fehlerbeschreibung zu unspezifisch, als dass man dir helfen könnte
<Henso> ppq: ja bin ich
<rumsky> apollo13: wenn zeit hast wäre ich dir dankbar, hier ausführlich: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rechte-verteilung-auf-fileserver/
<mollitz> ppq: mit aptitude gings auch nicht.
<apollo13> rumsky: die formattierung ist dort irgendwie etwas kaputt, magst das noch ausbessern?
<apollo13> - Alle befehle wurden als # ausgeführt. -  <-- häääää?
<mollitz> ppq: keine ahnung warum ich das komplette Gegenteil geschrieben hab.
<Henso> ppq: aber ich möchte die platte doch eigentlich überhaupt nicht einbinden. na gut wenn ich sie nicht jedes mal mit pw einbinde, isset noch ok. dh. unter medien automatisch einbinden?
<rumsky> apollo13: das soll bedeuten, dass ich nur als root user befehle ausgeführt habe
<ppq> mollitz: dann fällt mir nichts weiter dazu ein. hilfreich wäre sonst noch ein nopaste *aller* ausgaben von *allem* was du bisher getan hast. evtl. fällt hier jemandem noch was daran auf
<mollitz> ppq: mach ich gleich mal
<apollo13> rumsky: lad mal ne datei via filezilla hoch (die siehst du dann ja?!) und vergleich die user und rechte
<mollitz> danke für deine bisherige hilfe. 
<rumsky> ok
<ppq> Henso: um das problem zu umschiffen, könntest du diese partition einfach per fstab mounten lassen.
<pog> und jetzt der Zauberbefehl, um grub.cfg *korrekt* zu erneuern :-)
<ppq> Henso: siehe dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<ppq> pog: 'sudo update-grub'
<mollitz> ppq: Ein Bug im Repos schließt du aus?
<pog> thanks ppq
<pog> vorher noch eine backup von grub.cfg
<ppq> mollitz: höchst unwahrscheinlich. sowas liegt in der regel an fremdquellen, wobei ich wie gesagt nicht weiß, wie das kommt
<Henso> ppq: mmhh die möglichkeit die partition nur per hand bei bedarf einzubinden ist nicht möglich?
<rumsky> apillo13: ich habe mit chown und chmod genau die gleichen rechte gegeben wie die datei hat die ich via sftp herauf geladen habe allerdings sehe ich sie immernoch nicht. die unsaubere lösung wäre, alles für das netzwerk nochmals hochzuladen aber das löst das problem leider nicht :D
<ppq> Henso: von gnomes automountmechanismen habe ich so gut wie gar keine ahnung, sorry. da fragst du besser einen anderen - oder direkt im forum, mit möglichst vielen infos
<pog> Henso: Du kannst einen fstab eintrag machen, nicht auto, und vom User mountbar (meiner Meinung nach), dann man es leicht von hand mounten
<ppq> Henso: du kannst sie mit der option noauto in die fstab eintragen, dann wird sie nicht bei systemstart gemountet - nur wenn du 'sudo mount /pfad/zum/mountpunkt' eingibst
<pog> mount braucht normalerweise root berechtigung.
<pog> resp. sudo
<shake> hi, ich hab ein problem mit dem indicator-appletmenu hab das ins panel wie beschrieben hinzugefügt auch 2 mal und dann löschen aber nicht neuladen geklickt wie man es auch angeblich machen soll. nur das problem an der ganzen geschichte ist. es zeigt nur einen menu punkt anstatt alle wie beschreieben es zeigt nur "File" an und da auch nur den unterpunkt für schließen
<shake> warum?? kann mir da jemand helfen?
<Henso> kk ich probier das mal eben
<pog> das hat gekappt mit dem neuen Entrag (PLoP)
<blueberry> danke für die hinweise, bis später ggfl
<thorsten_> hmm
<jokrebel> hi
<thorsten_> wie stell ich evolution denn so ein dass der tatsächlich auch mal alles lokal speichert?
<thorsten_> hab mich schon gewundert dass alles so langsam geht und der "auf diesem rechner" teil nicht verwendet wird
<thorsten_> gerade mal nachgeschaut, der scheint tatsächlich nichts zu speichern  :/#
<DiogenesW> back
<Henso> ppq: also ich bin nun gerade der anleitung vom wiki gefolgt. bei less /etc/fstab steht trotzdem kein eintrag
<Absorber> hi
<thorsten_> wie verändere ich denn den Hostnamen?
<Dennis_342> /etc/hostname
<Dennis_342> dannach /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<thorsten_> übers menu geht das nich?
<thorsten_> angeblich soll es unter system->systemverwaltung->netzwerk gehen
<Dennis_342> keine ahnung ... mach halt terminal auf -> nano /etc/hostname -> eintrag ändern -> CTRL+X -> sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<thorsten_> mich wundert nur dass der punkt netzwerk bei mir nicht existiert
<thorsten_> is das normal dass das hostname file leer ist?
<Dennis_342> mach mal auf in nem terminal  hostname -f
<thorsten_> thorsten-SP55S
<thorsten_> gibt er mir dann aus
<thorsten_> was atm (Noch) stimmt
<Dennis_342> dann ist das dein hostname 
<thorsten_> aber in etc/hostname ist nix wenn ich das mit gedit öffne
<Dennis_342> sudo bash -c "echo neuerhostname > /etc/hostname" && /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<Dennis_342> ohh nen sudo fehlt 
<Dennis_342> sudo bash -c "echo neuerhostname > /etc/hostname" && sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<thorsten_> sudo: /etc/init.d/hostname.sh: command not found
<dAnjou> Dennis_342: wär ganz gut, wenn du nicht nur eine code-zeile posten würdest
<dAnjou> eben genau deswegen
<blueberry> wie gibt mir der rechner die ip des routers aus?
<KojiroAK> blueberry: route -n
<blueberry> danke KojiroAK 
<Dennis_342> dAnjou, wie soll ich es denn sonst auf den Punkt bringen ? 
<KojiroAK> blueberry: Das was als ziel 0.0.0.0 hat
<blueberry> was ist damit KojiroAK ?
<dAnjou> Dennis_342: du beschreibst n bisl drumherum, so dass er nich nur copy&pasten muss, sondern auch n bisl was lernt
<ppq> Dennis_342: mit beschreibung, was davon was tut, ist es verständlicher und der geholfene neigt nicht so sehr zu stumpfen copy&paste sondern ein bisschen mehr zum nachdenken
<KojiroAK> blueberry: Dort ist der Router eingetragen. In der Spalte Router.
<blueberry> meintest du unterste zeile, das was *neben: dem 0.0.0.0 stheht
<Dennis_342> siehe weiter oben ... da habe ich ihm es doch erklärt 
<blueberry> ja, also wohl route -n 192.168.2.1 
<thorsten_> hmm ok hatte leider sowieso nicht den erwünschten effekt
<ppq> Dennis_342: schon gut. jedenfalls heißt das init-script /etc/init.d/hostname, thorsten_
<KojiroAK> blueberry: Nur route -n dann erhälst du eine Tabelle.
<thorsten_> hat wohl auch trotz der Fehlermeldung funktioniert
<Dennis_342> ppq, gut dann hieß es mal hostname.sh bei debian heist es auch noch so 
<Dennis_342> ppq, danke für die korrektur
<thorsten_> wobei ich nicht sicher weiss was das skript macht, aber immerhin ist der hostname eingetragen
<blueberry> ja, aber ich brauche es ja, um danach gemäß ubuntuusers ping -c 4 <routerip> zu machen
<blueberry> KojiroAK, .s.o
<thorsten_> evtl sollte ich einfach mal neustarten
<Aldebaran> Kurze frage: ich habe eine frisch aufgesetzte Lucid-maschine, wie kann ich auch Maverick upgraden?
<KojiroAK> blueberry: 192.168.2.1 dürfte der Router sein.
<KojiroAK> Wenn du sowas hattest wie 0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1
<blueberry> danke
<dAnjou> Aldebaran: so wie immer
<ppq> Aldebaran: öffne den update-manager, stell ein, dass auf normale ubuntu releases geupgradet wird und nicht bloß auf LTS und starte ihn noch mal. wichtig: vorher backups von allem machen, mit ppa-purge alle fremdquellen(ppas) samt paketen entfernen und dann kann's losgehen
<Aldebaran> die aktualisierungsverwalltung zeigt mir an, dass alles aktuell ist
<ppq> Aldebaran: wenn es wirklich frisch aufgesetzt ist, hast du aber vermutlich eh keine fremdquellen aktiv
<dAnjou> ah, stimmt. da war ja was mit LTS ... sry
<FloGa> hey! gibt es eine möglichkeit, einem einzelnen programm den zugriff aufs internet zu sperren, ohne gleich firewall-programme zu installieren?
<dAnjou> nö
<Aldebaran> ppq, danke, wusste gar nicht, dass es so eine einstellung gibt =)
<ppq> keine ursache, viel erfolg
<FloGa> dAnjou: kurze und bündige antwort. schade, aber trotzdem danke ;)
<dAnjou> FloGa: allwissend bin ich aber auch nich, warte noch andere ab
<Dennis_342> FloGa, welche anwendung wäre das ? 
<FloGa> vllt kurz zum szenario: ich habe recht viele torrents mit transmission am laden und ich habe diese situation auf zwei rechnern, also mit denselben torrents. wenn ich "zu hause" bin, will ich die torrents mit rechner 1 laden, wenn ich mit rechner 2 unterwegs bin, will ich natürlich mit dem laden. (wird fortgesetzt...)
<FloGa> wenn ich nun zu hause bin und rechner 2 was geladen hat, will ich via LPD meine torrents synchronisieren.
<jokrebel> cu
<FloGa> da es aber natürlich keinen sinn macht, wenn zwei rechner gleichzeitig die gleichen torrents laden, möchte ich für die dauer der synchronisation quasi transmission verbieten, sich mit dem internet zu verbinden, sondern nur via LPD zu laden
<apollo13> FloGa: dreh transmission einfach übers webinterface ab
<FloGa> und bevor diese möglichkeit angesprochen wird: ja, ich hab auch schon an rsync gedacht, aber ich möchte mir die möglichkeit offenhalten, dass rechner 1 und rechner 2 unabhängig von einander auch saugen könnten und dann durch LPD quasi ihre ergebnisse "zusammentragen"
<apollo13> was ist lpd?
<FloGa> local peer discovery. die möglichkeit, dass sich in dem fall transmissions im LAN finden können und statt vom internet die torrents voneinander übers lokale netzwerk laden können
<FloGa> bringt erhebliche geschwindigkeitsvorteile
<FloGa> aber ich will eben, dass während dieser zeit transmission keinen zugriff aufs internet hat, sondern nur im LAN lädt
<apollo13> ah stimmt
<ppq> FloGa: eventuell interessant: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/anfd
<FloGa> ppq: kannte ich noch nicht, danke. ich les mich mal eben durch
<ppq> FloGa: aber vorsicht: wenn du damit etwas sperrst, betrifft das wirklich nur die binäre ausführbare datei an sich, die du da angibst. wenn du ein shellscript angibst, können darin aufgerufene programme trotzdem zugreifen.
<FloGa> hm... wie gesagt, ich schaus mir mal durch
<apollo13> FloGa: das einfachste wäre wohl nen plugin für deluge/transmission zu schreiben, das macht was du willst
<ppq> FloGa: einzige möglichkeit, das wirklich dicht hinzubekommen: neuen user hinzufügen, eine entsprechende iptables regel hinzufügen, das abzukapselnde programm/script als dieser user ausführen lassen.
<ppq> aber ob einem programm den internetzugriff zu verweigern wirklich ist, was du willst, bezweifle ich ebenfalls
<FloGa> apollo13: hört sich nett an, aber leider bin ich (noch) nicht so erfahren mit dieser art der programmierung...
<FloGa> ppq: das wäre zumindest das, was am logischten klingt, wenn ich nicht gleichzeitig die torrents auf beiden rechnern laden will
<FloGa> und LPD ist in meinem fall (knappe 100 torrents) nicht so schnell, als das ich "kurz mal syncen und dann einen rechner herunterfahren" könnte
<ppq> FloGa: wieso willst du überhaupt deine torrents mit zwei rechnern laden? lass doch den rechner zuhause laufen und hau dir den kram vom notebook runter.
<ppq> anders spart's zwar strom, aber man kann nicht alles haben...
<FloGa> ppq: einfache antwort: mein rechner "zu hause", also im wohnheim, hängt an einem recht unzuverlässigen internet-anschluss. wenn abends viele leute online sind, dann hab ich ne geschwindigkeit von 0.3 MBit. nicht gut. dafür hab ich an der uni nen highspeed-anschluss. klar soweit? ;)
<apollo13> schwache uni, hier wärst mit solchen aktionen wohl bald gesperrt
<apollo13> und 0.3Mbit? was soll denn das sein? wir haben hier zumindest 10, auf der uni 100
<ppq> FloGa: dann lad halt nur mit dem notebook und lass es laufen, wenn du zuhause bist. apollo13: hrhr, hier auch
<FloGa> apollo13: lass das mal meine sorge sein. ;-)
<FloGa> ppq: wär vllt das einfachste...
<apollo13> FloGa: nunja, die frage ob wir dir bei offensichtlich illegalen sachen helfen sollen bleibt
<FloGa> "offensichtlich illegal"?
<apollo13> beweis mir das gegenteil^^
<FloGa> wird jetzt hier "torrent" schon mit "illegal" gleichgesetzt? sind wir schon so weit gekommen?
<Dennis_342> wohl kaum 
<apollo13> nö torrents nicht
<ppq> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<FloGa> lol?
<playya> nix lol
<FloGa> nuja, aber mein problem scheint wohl in so weit trivial geworden zu sein. mein szenario haut wohl nicht so hin, wie ichs mir gedacht hab
<FloGa> trotzdem danke für die ratschläge
<Destros> huhu
<Destros> ich habe ein problem bei der treiber installation von ati: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/212 das sind die log files wenn mir wer helfen kann w /me euer destros
<tessarakt> Hi!
<Destros> huhu
<tessarakt> Ich hab Probleme mit git
<tessarakt> "fatal: I don't handle protocol 'git'" ist glaube ich nicht normal ...
<Dennis_342> benutzt du ssh +git ?
<tessarakt> nein
<tessarakt> git
<tessarakt> git clone git://github.com/ether/pad.git etherpad
<ppq> Destros: erstmal: wieso installierst hast du die pakete manuell runtergeladen? außerdem: wie kommt's, dass du kernel 2.6.37 hast? in maverick ist 2.6.35 aktuell, neueres kann nicht supportet werden.
<lars106> hii
<Dennis_342> tessarakt, dann passe ich sry
<tessarakt> hatte das vorhin frisch installiert
<tessarakt> 10.10 auf neuestem Stand
<ppq> Destros: ah, es sind nichtmal die treiber aus dem ubuntu-repo. na klasse. zwei dinge, die nicht supported werden können.
<tessarakt> ich hab keine Lust, mir beim 25. Bugtracker noch nen Account zu holen ...
<nexus6__> guten morgen die damen
<nexus6__> ich hab da ein kleines problem mit (m)einer festplatte. sie wird zwar in der laufwerksverwaltung angezeigt aber ich kann nicht auf sie zugreifen wie man das normalerweise ja macht - über den dateiexplorer
<Destros> ppq grund für kernel update ist soundkarte wird da erst unterstürtzt. der neuste treiber von ati funktioniert auch nicht mit dem kernel 2.6.35
<LetoThe2nd> tessarakt: tut hier wunderbar.
<tessarakt> schon klar
<tessarakt> hier nicht
<LetoThe2nd> tessarakt: hab zwar zugegebenermassen das git-stable ppa drin...
<lars106> was is besser trunk oder rc6
<joschi> lars106: das hatten wir heute schon...
<ppq> nexus6__: versuch doch mal, die partition manuell einzuhängen
<nexus6__> ppq: ich muss aber dazusagen dass sie vorher im raid1 verbund in meinem NAS war
<nexus6__> ppq: wie geht dass manuel einhängen?
<tessarakt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/671836
<Dennis_342> man mount
<nexus6__> Dennis_342: moment ich schau mal bei google nach "man mount", brb
<Destros> Frage kann man denn kernel auch downgraden
<ppq> nexus6__: dann wird das wohl so ohne weiteres nicht gehen, mit raids kenne ich mich aber nicht aus, sorry.
<ppq> Destros: wie hast du den neuen installiert? davon hängt es ab.
<Destros> per http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37-rc1-maverick/
<ppq> Destros: in dem fall kannst du das paket einfach deinstallieren. wenn du den normalen ubuntukernel vorher deinstalliert hast, installier ihn vorher(!) wieder.
<Dennis_342> nexus6__, das tool Laufwerksverwaltung unter Systemprogramme sollte die auch eine recht gemütliche hilfe bieten 
<nexus6__> Dennis_342: da hab ich ja geschaut ob die platte generel erkannt wird. mehr hilfe hab ich dort aber leider nicht gefunden =(
<joschi> tessarakt: als workaround koenntest du http statt des git protokolls verwenden.
<Destros> ok ppq Vielen dank
<Dennis_342> nexus6__, ansonnsten mit cat /proc/mdstat schauen ob platte erkannt wurde
<nexus6__> Dennis_342: muss aber zugeben dass ich mich mit ubuntu noch nicht sehr gut auskenne
<tessarakt> joschi: fatal: I don't handle protocol 'http'
<joschi> tessarakt: dein git ist wohl massiv kaputt. hast du mal die windows-loesung (neu installieren des pakets) gedacht?
<joschi> tessarakt: bzw. purge und dann wieder install
<Dennis_342> wenn da sie gelistet wird kannst du sie mit mount /dev/mdX /mnt/mountpoint versuchen einzuhängen
<tessarakt> das hatte ich vorhin frisch installiert
<Dennis_342> nexus6__, wenn da sie gelistet wird kannst du sie mit mount /dev/mdX /mnt/mountpoint versuchen einzuhängen
<nexus6__> kann ich die befehele 1:1 so verwenden?
<Dennis_342> nein 
<Dennis_342> schau in der  Laufwerksverwaltung nach welche platte es ist  -> oben rechts bei Gerät 
<nexus6__> was genau davon muss ich modifizieren?
<Dennis_342> nexus6__,  steht dann Gerät: /dev/sdb z.B.
<Dennis_342> nexus6__,  erstell dir einen mount punkt mit z.B. mkdir /mnt/raid_hdd
<nexus6__> also das /dev/xxx ist sozusagen die platte
<Dennis_342> nexus6__,  und dann mountest die mit  mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/raid_hdd
<nexus6__> und der einhängepunkt /mnt/xxx
<nexus6__> denn muss ich aber vorher erstellen richtig?
<Dennis_342> richtig 
<nexus6__> ok passt danke
<nexus6__> werde gleich booten und das ausprobieren. danke erstmal für die hilfe
<Dennis_342> np ... hoffe es klappt 
<DiogenesW> bis später
<joschi> tessarakt: passiert das nur bei diesem repo oder bei allen?
<joschi> tessarakt: wie lautet die ausgabe von `GIT_TRACE=2 git clone git://github.com/ether/pad.git etherpad`?
<tessarakt> joschi: danke, mal schauen
<tessarakt> hab noch keine anderen Repos ausprobiert, jedenfalls geht das Repo bei anderen Leuten
<tessarakt> what the ...
<joschi> tessarakt: ja, hier funktioniert es ebenfalls
<tessarakt> mit  dem Trace geht es plötzlich?!
<HeinzBoettjer> Was macht "at-spi-registr"? immer wenn der anläuft geht gui-technisch nichts mehr. Ubuntu 10.04
<tessarakt> hmm, geht jetzt insgesamt
<joschi> tessarakt: next! ;)
<joschi> tessarakt: hast/hattest du evtl. mit LD_PRELOAD herumgespielt?
<tessarakt> nein
<tessarakt> hat dieses deferred ld config update vielleicht was damit zu tun?
<joschi> tessarakt: moeglich waere es
<rumsky> wie kann ich eine lokale ordnerstruktur über den apache server ausgeben, also einfach eine liste als dateipfäde
<joschi> rumsky: indem die verzeichnisstruktur ueber den apache httpd erreichbar ist (d. h. unterhalb des DocumentRoot des virtual hosts liegt), "Options Indexes" gesetzt und mod_autoindex geladen ist
<rumsky> thx joschi
<rumsky> joschi: wo und wie muss ich denn genau das mod_autoindex laden?
<joschi> rumsky: mit `a2enmod` falls es noch nicht geladen wurde
<joschi> rumsky: und danach den Apache httpd neustarten
<rumsky> joschi: also kann ich die standart vhost konfiguration lassen da dort Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<rumsky>  vorhanden ist
<joschi> rumsky: wenn deine verzeichnisstruktur unterhalb von /var/www liegt, kannst du einfach den default vhost benutzen, ja
<Dennis_342> rumpe1, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html >> siehe Default Settings
<Dennis_342> sry rumsky  .... 
<rumsky> da die verzeichnisstruckutr in /home/rumsky/ bla/ liegt muss ich also einen neuen vhost anlegen und directory auf mein home legen
<rumsky> kenen mich mit apache leider noch nicht so gut aus :D
<joschi> rumsky: entweder das oder du erstellst ein alias
<joschi> rumsky: grundsaetzlich: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/urlmapping.html
<rumsky> ok werde jetzt mal einen vhost (http://paste.ubuntu.com/527038/) erstellen unddann mal deine seite durchlesen und hoffe ich komme so zum ergebnis
<jokrebel> re
<dauerflucher> wb
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<Lufti> mein Jaunty 9.04 sagt mir, es könne zu 9.10 updaten. Ich möchte allerdings gleich zu 10.10 wechseln. Was ist besser, bis auf Maverick schrittweise updaten (falls das möglich ist) oder mein jaunty platt machen und 10.10 frisch installieren?
<dauerflucher> Lufti, ich würde spontan zweiteres empfehlen
<Lufti> dauerflucher: merci
<jokrebel> Lufti: schritweiser Upgrade ist im Prinzip möglich (sitzte hier an einem seit 6.10 immer nur upgeradedem System). Schneller und einfacher ist aber (wenn nicht zu viele spezielle einstellungen und sowieso Backups vorhanden vermutlich die Neuinstallation. 
<DukePyrolator> ich hatte nach jedem upgrade immer ein paar kleinere probleme ... neuinstallation würd ich auf jeden fall bevorzugen 
<Lufti> dann siegt die Neuinstallation
<DukePyrolator> vergiss nicht ein backup von deinen daten zu machen :-)
<apollo13> Lufti: du kannst statt schrittweise updaten auch in einem schritt upgraden
<dauerflucher> oO
<apollo13> dauerflucher: hm?
<jokrebel> ach
<Lufti> in meinem homeverzeichnis liegen ziemlich viele daten von diversen programmen, die ich irgendwann mal getestet habe. Da ich leider nie wirklich weiß, wozu welche .Ordner wirklich gehören, traue ich mich nicht ans entsorgen dieser.
<Lufti> Gibt es da einen sauberen Weg?
<^NoCopy> hi! ich bin auf 10.10 und habe probleme mit bluetooth. ... gibts da ne gute lösung?
<Lufti> Will keine Leichen mit ins neue System nehmen
<apollo13> nein
<Lufti> apollo13: das "nein" galt wem?
<apollo13> dir
<Lufti> schade ;)
<Lufti> dann mache ich es das letzte mal auch: Sämtliche solcher .Ordner nicht mitkopieren und erst dann speziell kopieren, wenn ich auf dem neuen System etwas vermisse
<Lufti> *wie
<Lufti> Danke für eure hilfe!
<Henso> gibt es die möglichkeit bei kopete bei jedem acc einzeln festzulegen, welchen status man hat?
<Henso> k hat sich erledigt
<mira_> hi
<felicitas> hallo
<mira_> kann mir wer mal kurz helfen?  habe hier einen samsung ml-1660 laserdrucker stehen. den treiber gab es auf der homepage. wie bekomme ich den treiber jetzt installiert. ist ein i386 system
<dauerflucher> mira_: tu mal 'n link zum treiber hier an
<samoht_irc> mira_ http://liondgemheart.blogspot.com/2010/09/samsung-ml-1660-unter-linux-verwenden.html
<shetlandpony> samoht_irc's url: http://tinyurl.com/275hupv | whatever: Samsung ML-1660 und andere Samsung-Drucker unter Linux (Ubuntu, other Debian-based) verwenden
<jokrebel> mira_: im wiki hast nix gefunden, wie man den vielleicht auf ubuntu-art zum laufen bekommt?
<mira_> ich teste jetzt erstmal die liondegemhae
<mira_> eart. variante
<jokrebel> oO
<dauerflucher> jokrebel: es gibt keine treiber für den drucker in den ubuntu-quellen und in dem link oben wird sehr anschaulich die "ubuntu-art" beschrieben um das trotzdem zu laufen zu kriegen
<jokrebel> ok -sorry! Hatte grad nicht die Zeit den Link zu studieren.
<mira_> funktioniert! o/ 
<mira_> vielen dank
<dauerflucher> sehr schön
<mira_> jetzt erstmal was futtern
<dauerflucher> guten hunger
<mira_> ty
<gurkel> hallo
<greenIT> hallo, ich hab ein problem mit divx, kennt sich da zufällig wer aus, wie man einen divx-stream in ubuntu abspielt?
<gurkel> ich hab grade ubuntu installiert und kann die bildschirmauflösung nicht anpassen derzeit nur 800x600 normalerweise 1280x1024 habe laptop intel sis grafik,wer weiss rat?
<gurkel> ich finde in etx/X11 auch keine xorg.conf
<gurkel> etc
<Robert_Zenz> gurkel, was für ein Grafik-chip?
<gurkel> sis
<dauerflucher> gurkel, kannst du mal ein :$ grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log nopasten
<gurkel> ok
<jokrebel> gurkel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten
<gurkel> X.Org Video Driver: 8.0
<gurkel> [    19.351] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<gurkel> [    19.351] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
<gurkel> [    19.351] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<gurkel> [    19.351] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
<gurkel> [    19.352] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
<gurkel> [    19.354] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
<gurkel> [    19.354] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
<gurkel> [    19.355] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
<gurkel> [    20.183] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
<gurkel> [    20.305] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
<Dennis_342> stop it !
<dauerflucher> ,nopasten? gurkel
<shetlandpony> gurkel: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<gurkel> achso
<gurkel> ich hab verstanden nopaste0nichtpasten
<gurkel> http://www.fpaste.org/5V8O/
<gurkel> hier der paste
<dauerflucher> hm, scheint mir den treiber nicht zu laden…
<gurkel> früher konnte man die xorg mit dpkg-reconfigure anpassen
<dauerflucher> gurkel: was ist das genau für ein SIS chip?
<gurkel> hab schon lange kein ubuntu mehr gehabt
<gurkel> also bei fedora 13 wird er unterstützt
<dauerflucher> das ist hier aber nicht fedora…
<dauerflucher> also :$ lcpci nopasten
<gurkel> aber ihr habt auch kernel 35
<gurkel> ja gut
<dauerflucher> gurkel: displaytreiber und kernel haben erstmal wenig miteinander zu tun
<gurkel> http://www.fpaste.org/vH0y/
<gurkel> ist kein nedues laptop
<gurkel> wieso ksann manb die xorg.config nirgendwo finden?
<dauerflucher> gurkel: weil die nicht mehr benötigt wird, wenn man nicht gerade selber etwas dort anpassen möchte
<dauerflucher> gurke, ich verweise auf jokrebel's link von oben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRafikkarten/SIS
<gurkel> ok
<gurkel> ich lese mich mal durch und danach komm ich wieder
<dauerflucher> gurkel, für dein chipsatz ist derzeit kein treiber dabei
<dauerflucher> auf der seite ist aber eine anleitung verlinkt, die funktionieren sollte
<gurkel> ich versuchs
<gurkel> sonst müsste ich ubuntu wieder plattmachen, wäre schade
<shake> weiß jemand warum mein indicator-appletmenü nur einen menüpunkt im panel anzeigt und den auch nicht wirklich richtig?
<Alteisen> shake: sowas hab ich auch ab und an - ich schalte über das Erscheiungsbild das theme einmal auf ein anderes, und dann wieder zurück nach ambiance, dann passt es wieder (mal davon ab, dass dann die knöppe wieder auf der falschen seite sind, aber das ist ja mit einem einzeiler lösbar...)
<shake> der wäre?
<Alteisen> gconftool-2 -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type=string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<daniel_keen> hallo zusammen
<daniel_keen> ich habe gerade auf meinem netbook auf ubuntu 10.10 aktualisiert. jetzt kann ich leider ein spiel nicht mehr starten, dass ich vorher über wine laufen hatte. wenn ich es starte bekomme ich einen weißen bildschirm und irgendwelche kästchen angezeigt aber kein spielmenü / spielgrafik. das spiel heisst farm fancy 2
<daniel_keen> wo finde ich die wine--einstellungen?
<jokrebel> daniel_keen: Im Menü von Wine. Kann hier grad nicht nachschauen (außer Du hättest KDE)
<bekks> Wine hat kein Menü.
<bekks> Die Einstellungen sollten unter ~/.wine gespeichert werden.
<Fuchs> wine hat eins
<Fuchs> nennt sich winecfg
<daniel_keen> habe Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gefunden aber leider nichts gefunden, dass mir helfen könnte
<Fuchs> ,appdb? daniel_keen 
<shetlandpony> daniel_keen, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Fuchs> lesen. 
<jokrebel> bekks: warum kann ich dann aus KDE die Wine-Konfigureation aufrufen? Und habe das so IIRC auch schon aus Gnome heraus gemacht.
<daniel_keen> vor dem updare auf 10.10 lief es (10.4 wars vorher [netbook edition}) 
<IchGuckLive> Guten Abend weis jemand ob es für Empathy einen eigennen Channel gibt ?
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Schau doch mal in #empathy vorbei.
<IchGuckLive> Frage wäre kann ich die Smilies von ICQ irgendwo einbinden
<IchGuckLive> bekks: da ist nur ein bot
<bekks> Dann ist da halt kein anderer außer Dir. Aber einen eigenen Channel gibts dann wohl.
<IchGuckLive> Danke das kann aber auch das Socel game Empathy sein da gibt es genügend channels 
<dAnjou> wie krieg ich mal eben was aufm stderr ausgegeben?
<jokrebel> dAnjou: wuste bis grad gar nicht was das ist <g>. Hielft Dir vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen
<dAnjou> jokrebel: ne, will die andere richtung
<bekks> dAnjou: &1>2 :)
<bekks> In der Richtung geht das ja auch.
<PBeck> hi
<dAnjou> bekks: in der bash gehts nich
<dAnjou> da erzeugts mir nur ne datei '2'
<bekks> Dann lies mal den Wiki Artikel :)
<sdx23> Ja, da steht dann auch drin, wo das & hingehört ;)
<bekks> Janz jenau.
<dAnjou> `echo test >&2 2> test` -> warum steht nichts in 'test'?
<bekks> Weil das falsch ist was du da tust? :)
<Dennis_342> echo test > test.txt
<bekks> Wenn Du in eine Datei umleiten willst, musst du nicht zuerst nach stderr, dann wieder nach stdout und dann in eine Datei umleiten.
<dAnjou> ich weiß wie ich sachen aus den kanälen hole
<dAnjou> ich will aber absichtlich nach stderr schreiben
<dAnjou> 19:38:41 < bekks> Wenn Du in eine Datei umleiten willst, musst du nicht zuerst nach stderr, dann wieder nach stdout und dann in eine Datei umleiten.
<dAnjou> huch
<dAnjou> python -c "import sys; sys.stderr.write('Dive in\n')" 2> test
<dAnjou> damit geht das
<bekks> Ja, dann mach das doch - und leite nicht wie ein wilder einen kanal in den nächsten um es letztlich dann doch aus stdout in eine datei zu schreiben.
<dAnjou> aber es muss doch auch mit der bash gehen
<sdx23>  bash -c "echo foo >&2" 2>bar ; cat bar
<bekks> echo test 1>&2
<dAnjou> wie soll ich denn wissen auf welchem kanal es rauskommt, wenn ich nicht einen bestimmten kanal wieder in eine datei leite
<bekks> Tust du doch.
<bekks> erst das echo nach 2, dann wieder 2 nach 1, dann in eine datei. Umständlich mag es sein, aber schön ist das nicht :)
<dAnjou> ich hab schon meine gründe, warum ich das mache
<dAnjou> sdx23: warum muss ich das so kapseln?
<rumsky> ich hätte ne frage zu .htacess, ich habe ein htacess file erstellt und das file an den richtigen ort kopiert und die pfade stimmen auch, allerdings greift die datei noch nicht, was muss ich in der /etc/apache/sites-available/default noch anpassen damit diese greift?
<bekks> rumsky: nichts. Wenn sie nicht greift, dann stimmt da was nicht. Wie heisst die Datei genau?
<dAnjou> aaah, die reihenfolge
<dAnjou> echo foo 2> test >&2
<dAnjou> das geht
<rumsky> bekks: -rw-r--r--  1 root   root      129 Nov  6 19:39 .htacess
<bekks> Das ist falsch.
<bekks> Sie sollte .htaccess heissen.
<ppq> hyperthreading-asse s?
<dAnjou> deswegen poche ich auf korrekte rechtschreibung
<dAnjou> immer und überall
<dAnjou> dann kann sowas nich passieren
<bekks> Was hat ein Dateiname mit Rechtschreibung zu tun? o.O
<dAnjou> na dann gewöhnt man sich solche schlampereien gar nicht erst an
<rumsky> hmm da muss ich noch was falsch gemacht haben, klappt immer noch nicht (apache wurde neugesartet) 
<dAnjou> aber das is OT und ich geh essen
<rumsky> dachte ich muss in der apache conf auch noch was hinzufügen
<bekks> dAnjou: Dass das einfach nur ein Fehler gewesen sein kann, kann nicht sein oder? Weil es nicht sein darf wahrscheinlich.
<rumsky> guten hunger
<bekks> rumsky: nopaste die Datei doch mal.
<rumsky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527171/
<Kalle> Guten Abend
<ghutz> kann ich ein dvd-laufwerk mit iscsi einem anderen pc zu verfügung stellen?  wenn ja, wie?
<bekks> rumsky: Zeile 4 ist ja mal Unsinn.
<bekks> rumsky: Hast du mod_access geladen?
<rumsky> bekks: das hab ich aus einer anleitung: Der Text hinter AuthName gibt dem Bereich einen Namen, den sich der Browser merken kann (er muss dann nicht bei jedem Reload nach dem Passwort fragen). AuthUserFile erwartet den vollen Pfad zu Deiner Passwortdatei, und AuthGroupFile erwartet den vollen Pfad zu einer Gruppendatei. Falls Du keine hast, so gib /dev/null an. require regelt schliesslich, welche Bedingung eintreffen muss, damit der Berei
<rumsky> ch geöffnet wird:
<bekks> rumsky: Ich weiß, was die Einträge tun, danke.
<rumsky> bekks: ok das mod_access hab ich nicht geladen, wie mach ich das genau?
<rumsky> bekks: ich wollte dich nicht angreifen ;D
<bekks> rumsky: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<rumsky> soll ich die 4te zeile in dem file löschen? oder ändern?
<bekks> Löschen.
<Kalle> ich habe gerade Ubuntu 10.10 installiert um damit mal einen Raid-Controller zu testen. Nun komme ich beim sequentiellen Schreiben auf max.15MB/s. Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass das RAID Volume noch mit NTFS formatiert ist und nur noch die letzten 10% frei sind. Trotzdem scheint mir dieser Wert ziemlich unterirdisch zu sein. Kann das an der NTFS Implementierung unter linux liegen?
<bekks> Kalle: Ja.
<bekks> Kalle: Was ist das für ein Controller genau?
<Kalle> Ah, das beruhigt mich. Dann muss ich da nixht weiter forschen. Kommt eh bald ext oder so drauf
<Kalle> ARC-1220
<bekks> Kalle: Bisschen mehr Info bitte. Ist das die Modellbezeichnung oder was?
<Kalle> Areca 1220, ja
<Kalle> unter der Prozessanzeige liegt ntfs.mount beim Zugriff auch das Raid auch immer bei ~70% CPU-Auslastung (Intel D510).
<bekks> Ja, es liegt an der NTFS-Implementierung.
<Kalle> Daher die Vermutung mit der NTFS Implementierung...
<rumsky> bekks: ich habe den bereich mit der mod_access gelesen, allerdings benütze ich kein php. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich dies richtig verstandne habe, kenne mich im bereich apache noch wenig aus, soll sich aber langsam ändern
<Kalle> Schön
<Kalle> das beruhigt mich :)
<bekks> rumsky: Du brauchst mod_access um den .htaccess Kram zu benutzen. Das hat gar nichts mit PHP zu tun.
<rumsky> bekks: als das AlowwOverride None durch FileInfo ersetzten das meintest du oder?
<bekks> rumsky: Bitte lesen: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/htaccess.html
<rumsky> bekks: ok danke werde es demfall mit AllowOverride AuthConfig versuchen
<Kalle> so, danke nochmal für die bestätigung. schönen abend noch. bye
<Adasz> hey, hat jmd erfahrung mit fritz.box 7270?
<Frickelpit> ,mf? Adasz
<shetlandpony> Adasz: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<jokrebel> ,frag? Adasz
<shetlandpony> Adasz: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Adasz> shetlandpony, also ich hab das problem, ich möchte gerne webtransmission darauf installieren, jedoch weiß ich nciht wie es funktioniert. da die fritzbox 7270 nen linux kernel hat dachte ich ihr könntet mir helfen
<bekks> ,bot? Adasz 
<shetlandpony> Adasz: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Adasz> xD
<Adasz> also ich hab das problem, ich möchte gerne webtransmission darauf installieren, jedoch weiß ich nciht wie es funktioniert. da die fritzbox 7270 nen linux kernel hat dachte ich ihr könntet mir helfen
<bekks> Adasz: Was genau hat deine Frage mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<Adasz> bekks, eg ganz wenig, aber ubuntu hat nen linux kernel und die fritzbox auch
<bekks> Eigentlich genau gar nichts.
<bekks> ,ot? Adasz 
<shetlandpony> Adasz: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frickelpit> Adasz: nicht nur ubuntu hat einen linux kernel
<Adasz> ich weiß, an wenn kann ich mich den wenden der mir helfen könnte?
<jokrebel> gn8
<upp> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit meinen ubuntu 10.10, ich verschtehe nicht warum wird manchmal das bildschirm ganz schwarz, und muss ich halt das komputer neustarten
<tprommi> Hallo. Bin mal wieder am Skripten. Ohne Ahnung davon zu Haben ;-). Ich würde gerne die Ausgabe von netsnmp auswerten. Und zwar nicht 1 oder 0 sondern den Wert, der in der Kommandozeile ausgegeben wird.
<tprommi> So sieht die Zeile aus: SNMPv2-SMI::enterprises.2606.3.3.6.2.1.3.8 = INTEGER: 3
<tprommi> Ich würde gerne die 3 auswerten.
<sysdef> hoert sich nach bash an
<tprommi> Ja, richtig.
<dAnjou> grep -Po "[0-9]$"
<dAnjou> jetz ich
<dAnjou> wäre eine /etc/hosts mit diesem inhalt valide? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/287056/
<bekks> Nein.
<dAnjou> mist
<bekks> 192.168.1.5 host one.domain.tld two.domain.tld
<sysdef> tprommi: dafuer gibt es extra channel. siehe #bash oder #bash-de
<dAnjou> oh, ach einfach hintereinander
<dAnjou> na wunderbar, danke bekks 
<JacK_McRiDER> nabend.
<divinitas> moin. was für ne bib fehlt mir? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<JacK_McRiDER> hab mal folgende frage: wie setze ich die bildschirmauflosung und frequenz fuer x11?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<JacK_McRiDER> (ich probiere mich gerade an awesome, der stellt kein klickibunti-tool zur verfuegung... ich habe schon versucht in xorg.config unter screen, display die aufloesung 1024x768_85 zu setzen - aber das nuetzt nichts!)
<sdx23> divinitas: libX11 vielleicht?
<sdx23> JacK_McRiDER: xorg.conf oder auch hal(*.fdi)
<divinitas> sdx23, wie bekomme ich dir rein?
<JacK_McRiDER> sdx23, nur xorg.conf
<sdx23> divinitas: das Paket dazu heißt libx11-dev - einfach installieren. Sollte aber bei was auch immer du da installieren willst bei stehen, was das für Abhängigkeiten hat.
<sdx23> JacK_McRiDER: das war keine Frage.
<JacK_McRiDER> sdx23, ...mkay
<sdx23> ,xorg.conf? JacK_McRiDER 
<shetlandpony> JacK_McRiDER, xorg.conf ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf
<divinitas> sdx23, ich install gerade ein Digitalsimulator http://www.a-rostin.de/doc/index.html beim ausführen der conf. tritt der Fehler auf
<bekks> "der conf."
<JacK_McRiDER> also ein paar diletantische einstellungsversuche in xorg.conf haben zu keinem ergebnis gefuehrt
<tprommi> Skript funktioniert. Danke.
<JacK_McRiDER> vllt. hat kdm auch noch was damit zu tun...
<divinitas> sdx23, habe schon die neueste libx11-dev
<sdx23> divinitas: das gibt's auch als fertiges Paket in den Quellen (universe). Insofern kannst das selbst bauen sowieso sparen.
<divinitas> sdx23,  aahhhh danke
<JacK_McRiDER> also in meiner xorg.conf steht als einzige zugelassene aufloesung 1024x768_85 drinne - jetzt laufen hier aber 1280x1024_60
<JacK_McRiDER> warum und wie kann ich das korrigieren?
<divinitas> sdx23, wie heißt das in de pack quellen
<sdx23> divinitas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=klogic&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<shetlandpony> sdx23's url: http://tinyurl.com/3x8s4es | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- klogic
<divinitas> sdx23, ksimus ^^ ich muss mal öffter die augen auf machen
<sdx23> JacK_McRiDER: Wie wär's du würdest die xorg.conf mal in nen NoPaste geben?
<sdx23> divinitas: ist es nicht. Hast du den Link angesehen?
<divinitas> sdx23, ja habe ich Klogic gibts auch in den quellen genau wie ksimus
<JacK_McRiDER> sdx23, http://openpaste.org/23724/
<divinitas> sdx23, habe einen 16h arbeitstag hinter mir. und caffe wirkt nicht mehr ^^
<JacK_McRiDER> mna... die letzte Zeile "EndSection" hab ich verpatzt zu kopieren... in meiner xorg.conf steht sie drinne...
<JacK_McRiDER> also komplett: http://openpaste.org/23725/
<sdx23> JacK_McRiDER: wie kommst du auf das _85 ?
<JacK_McRiDER> hat mir das internet erzaehlt O_o
<JacK_McRiDER> soll wohl die horizsync angeben
<sdx23> JacK_McRiDER: In ner Modeline vielleicht, aber nicht in "Modes"
<JacK_McRiDER> sollte ich eher HorizSync  85 unter Monitor setzten
<JacK_McRiDER> ah, okay
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<MisterX> ich versuche gerade, mir neverwinter nights (das erste) zu installieren
<MisterX> das is ansich nich schwer und ich bin nun soweit, dass ich das spiel eigentlich starten will - allerdings bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:
<MisterX> ./nwmain: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MisterX> ich habe herausbekommen, dass die libGLU.so.1 in libglu-mesa ist - das paket ist aber installiert
<MisterX> ne ahnung, was ich machen kann?
<sdx23> MisterX: ls -al /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1
<JacK_McRiDER> sdx23, sollte das hier sein, was ich will? : http://openpaste.org/en/23726/
<MisterX> sdx23: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-10-15 16:33 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3.070900
<sdx23> JacK_McRiDER: Ob das nur mit HorizSync so hinhaut weiß ich nicht.
<sdx23> MisterX: und ls -al /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.070900 #?
<Cookiekiller> sdx23, cvt 
<divinitas> sdx23, kennst dich mit dig. schaltungen aus bzw mit den programmen?
<sdx23> divinitas: Ja. Nein. :)
<divinitas> sdx23, ^^ kannst was empfehlen?
<MisterX> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 465520 2010-09-30 19:21 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.070900 @sdx23
<sdx23> divinitas: Wie gesagt, von den Programmen dazu ehr keinen Plan.
<sdx23> MisterX: hm, klingt doch eigentlich richtig.
<MisterX> tjoah
<divinitas> sdx23, schade. Danke dir trotzdem
<JacK_McRiDER> sdx23, woher erfahre ich denn ein sinnvolles VertRefresh?
<JacK_McRiDER> VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0 steht in einer anderen xorg.conf, die ich hier laufen habe.
<sdx23> JacK_McRiDER: gute Frage. Ich erstell selten Modelines selbst. Monitor-Handbuch befragen? Sonst mal hier sehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<bekks> gtf ist ein sehr schönes tool dafür.
<MisterX> sdx23: keine idee, hm?
<JacK_McRiDER> da 50.0 - 160.0 an dem monitor laeuft (zwar auf nem andern rechner), sollte das wohl gehn :) - ich probriers mal O_o
<ppq> wenn man sich mal nen monitor-"treiber" für windows (version egal) runterlädt, .exe dateien ggf. entpackt falls es sfx archive sind und mal textdateien durchguckt, kann man da schonmal gute angaben zu finden vom hersteller
<bekks> Ins Handbuch des Herstellers gucken.
<sdx23> MisterX: Ne, sry.
<MisterX> k
<MisterX> thx, anyway
<JacK_McRiDER> aha, gtf sieht auch interessant aus, cool
<MisterX> sdx23: habs gelöst
<MisterX> mir fehlten die ia32-libs
<JacK_McRiDER> hi - wollte mich nur vielmals bei sdx23 und allen andern bedanken - laeuft nun mit 1024x768 bei 85Hz - thx :)
<MisterX> man sollte halt drauf achten, für welche architektur son ding gecodet wurde ;)
<sdx23> yw :)
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-07
<digitaloktay> ,turbo?
<shetlandpony> Sorry digitaloktay, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber turbo
<digitaloktay> ,turbocore?
<shetlandpony> Sorry digitaloktay, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber turbocore
<panis> moin :)
<panis> is hier noch eine, der mir sagen kann, warum ich in Maverick Meerkat eigentlich keine Konsolen auf F1-F10 habe?
<bekks> Weil sie nur auf F1-F6 sind, und dann auch nur, wenn du Strg+Alt+Fn drückst.
<panis> ja ne
<panis> ich weiß, aus'm X komm ich nur mit STRG+F1
<panis> erm STRG+ALT+F1 sorry
<bekks> Nein, strg+alt+f1 :)
<panis> ich hatte ja ja auch sonst immer einen tty nu aber nurnoch schwarzen Bildschirm
<bekks> Welchen Grafikkartentreiber verwendest Du denn?
<panis> nvidia-current
<panis> ich hab auch ewig nix gemacht am GraKa-Treiber - denke nicht, das es daran legt
<panis> liegt
<panis> ich bilde mir ein, das es seit dem upgrade von lucid lynx auf eben maverick is
<KaiL> sehr wenige waren das ja schon länger, aber gar keine mehr?
<panis> nope - keine von F1-F6; blank
<bekks> Dann dreht dein Framebuffer am Teller.
<panis> ich bin auch ein wenig iritiert
<panis> ich weiß, wenn ich den ubuntu-splash-screnn beim bootup mit esc wegdrücke, dann sehe ich noch alles
<panis> wie auf 'ner Konsole halt
<bekks> Ja, dann ist der Framebuffer schuld. Ich würd den abschalten.
<bekks> Also die Optionen "quiet" und "splash" aus Grub herausnehmen.
<panis> warte - da klingelt was
<panis> ich hab die auflösung vom splashscreen mal geändert, weil mir die Schrift zu groß/grob war ..
<KaiL> panis, in /etc/init, wie viele tty* Dateien gibt's da?
<panis> 6 ;)
<KaiL> hmmm
<KaiL> DA sind sie also, nur wieso laufen die offenbar nicht...?
<panis> ich glaube becks ist schon richtig davor
<panis> muß nur mal eben die richtige cfg finden
<bekks> ,grub2? panis 
<shetlandpony> panis: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> ,grub? panis 
<shetlandpony> panis, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<panis> ich check das eben - bg
<panis> das war's nicht :(
<panis> wie kann ich denn mal checken ob die dementsprechenden tty's laufen - bzw. wie starten?
<bekks> Du sagtest doch vorhin, dass du das Problem nicht hast, wenn du den Splashscreen wegdrueckst. Mit dem Entfernen der einen Option, wird der nicht gestartet.
<bekks> Du sagtest doch vorhin, dass du das Problem nicht hast, wenn du den Splashscreen wegdrueckst. Mit dem Entfernen der einen Option, wird der nicht gestartet.
<panis> dennoch waren da keine ttys
<panis> zumindest sollte man das denken
<panis> ich hab jetzt nochmal in der grub.conf die Auflösung wieder auf 640x480 gemacht
<panis> nu sind die zu sehen die kollegen
<panis> ABER ....
<panis> :)
<panis> ich hab nur einen ganz schmalen Streifen unten am Bildrand wo ich das login sehe
<panis> das krieg ich auch über den Monitor nicht weiter hochgerückt
<panis> ich denke mal, die tty's waren die ganze Zeit da - nur komplett nach unten rechts aus'm Bild raus verschoben
<bullgard4> OO.o: "Dokumente im OpenDocument-Dateiformt werden als komprimierte Zip-Archive mit XML-Dateien gespeichert. Zum Anzeigen dieser XML-Dateien können Sie die OpenDocument-Datei mit einem Dekomprimierungsprogramm öffnen." Welches Dekomprimierungsprogramm ist unter ubuntu dafür geeignet? 
<Fussel> Zip klingt nach einfachem entpacker, bei rechtsklick der Archivemanager?
<bullgard4> Fussel: Das klaptt. Vielen Dank! 
<Fussel> hui, fein
<DiogenesW> servus
<msusky> moin... hat zufällig jmd erfahrungen mit shared scanner im lan unter 10.04? hab es nach dieser offiziellen anlietung gemacht "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Server-side Setup (10.04)", was aber nicht funktioniert
<msusky> genauer: auf client seite, auch 10.04, finde ich den scanner mit sane-find-scanner nicht
<msusky> saned läuf serverseitig, und alle privilegierten nutzer sind in der gruppe "saned" und "scanner"
<msusky> da es ja auch im lan ist, dürfte die routerfirewall ja auch keine probleme machen
<Upload> Guten Morgen, ich hab eine kleines Problem,  und zwar will ich gerade was kompelieren und dabei sagt der Terminal folgendes: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399234/ vielen Dank im voraus :-)
<fornext> ich möchte einen Befehl (empty-trash 7) direkt nach der Anmeldung eines Benutzers ausführen lassen. Da gabs doch eine Stelle im Homecerzeichnis wo das hingehört, oder?
<joschi> Upload: schonmal `make` probiert? (sofern du make installiert hast)
<fornext> Upload, ccmake gibts bei mir auch nicht, aber cmake
<joschi> fornext: cmake ist etwas anderes. Upload sucht `make`
<Upload> Klar make ist drauf cmake auch, aber ich bin nach folgender Anleitung gefolgt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749793
<fornext> sudo aptitude install libglew1.5 libglew1.5-dev ftgl-dev libpulse-dev subversion cmake libvisual-0.4-dev libsdl-dev libqt4-dev build-essential
<fornext> da ist das cmake auch drin
<fornext> joschi, cmake ist auch ein buildtool, oder?
<joschi> fornext: ja, aber nicht kompatibel zu GNU make
<Upload> Wenn ich es mit cmake . mache passiert folgendes: 
<fornext> joschi, so wie ich das sehe bastelt cmake die ./configure zusammen
<joschi> fornext: nein, cmake ersetzt im prinzip die autotools und make
<joschi> fornext: bzw. ist ein alternatives build system
<Upload> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399235/
<fornext> benutze es nur sehr selten und wenn dann auch nach tutorial ^^
<fornext> Upload, sieht doch gut aus.
<Upload> Normalerweise müsste sich da ein anderes Fenster öffnen, wo ich folgende Parameter einstellen müsste um project M zum laufen zu bringen:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482466 bitte ein bißchen ruter scrollen.
<joschi> Upload: cmake && make && sudo make install hast du ausgefuehrt?
<Upload> Nach dem alle nicht gefruchtet hat hab ich es gemacht, aber projectM läuft nicht.
<fornext> ccmake(1): Curses Interface for CMake - Linux man page
<fornext> ccmake scheint doch was anderes zu sein.
<Upload> Keine Visualisierung, ich müßte im Compiler ein paar Parameter ändern aber den findet er nicht.
<fornext> Curses Interface for CMake <- das wäre das was du suchts.
<fornext> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/+bug/239451
<fornext> Since yesterday, ccmake seems to be completely missing from my system ...
<Upload> Tja Scheiße
<fornext> sowas passiert bei zwei von drei tutorials :Ö)
<fornext> ich stehe dann auch immer vorm wlad.
<Upload> Dann bekomm ich meine Visualisierung nicht hin.
<Upload> Warten und Tee trinken
<fornext> beiß dich durch
<Upload> Sagt mal gibt es schon für Tor unter Ubuntu 10.10 ne Source?
<fornext> da fällt mir was ein .... kann es sein das mein 9.04 nur ein Update auf 10.04 und nicht 10.10 zulässt?
<LetoThe2nd> fornext: ohne hacks sollte 9.04 hoffentlich nur ein upgrade auf 9.10 zulassen, sonst nichts...
<Upload> Das könnte durch aus im Bereich des möglichen liegen ;-)
<fornext> das würde bedeuten dass ich 9.10 drauf habe
<TheInfinity> fornext: dann schau doch einfach mal nach
<LetoThe2nd> fornext: was erwartest du darauf jetzt als antwort...?
<TheInfinity> fornext: cat /etc/lsb-release
<fornext> upps
<fornext> tatsächlich
<fornext> dann gehts also immer nur eine Version höher. das macht sinn.
 * LetoThe2nd notiert: "logik gegen menschliches erinnerungsvermögen: 1:0"
<meisterasrael> morgen zusammen
<meisterasrael> bin ich hier richtig für n00b-fragen?
<joschi> meisterasrael: sofern sie etwas mit ubuntu zu tun haben, ja
<meisterasrael> ok, meine kleine schwester hat ein "kleines" problem
<meisterasrael> nach ca. 10 minuten bleibt ihre maus hängen, tastatur geht nicht mehr, der bildschirm zeigt ein seltsames streifenmuster und dann fährt ubuntu runter
<meisterasrael> google konnte mir nicht wirklich helfen
<joschi> meisterasrael: klingt fuer mich nach ueberhitzter CPU, grafikkarte oder defektem RAM.
<meisterasrael> hmm schade^^
<meisterasrael> gibts vill en tool um die temperatur zu überwachen?
<musca> je nach Art der Grafikhardware ...
<fornext> meisterasrael, ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Schließlich fand ich raus, dass der Lüfter der Grafikkarte mit Staub blockiert war.
<meisterasrael> oh, mom, nachschauen...
<meisterasrael> hmm, von außen nichts zu sehen
<meisterasrael> und jetzt ihr notebook aufschrauben, wenn sie nicht dabei ist, ist glaube ich auch ne doofe idee
<meisterasrael> aber ich werds nachher mal machen
<fornext> nem dann würde ich aber zuerst die Temperatrur beobachten.
<fornext> ob es überhaupt daran liegt.
<meisterasrael> ok, gibt es da nen konsolenbefehl für?
<fornext> ich hatte damals applets fürs gnome panel benutzt,
<fornext> bzw. nvidia.settings hat es auch angezeigt.
<meisterasrael> ok, thx, ich probiere das nachher mal
<fornext> schau mal da nach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<mira> morgen
<jokrebel> hi
<turmfalke> kann mir jemand erklären warum /usr 2402 aus der gruppe dip gehört und nicht root? Ich bin ziemlich sicher das ich das nicht so geändert habe.
<turmfalke> wenn ich mir das so anschaue gehören eine ganze menge datein und verzeichnisse diesem 2402
<DiogenesW> bis später
<ppq> turmfalke: check doch mal mit 'id', wer oder was das sein könnte
<turmfalke> ppq:  das ist ja das komische: id: 2402: Einen solchen Benutzer gibt es nicht
<rumpel_> turmfalke, ich hab hier in /usr lediglich /usr/sbin/pppd in der Gruppe dip (find /usr -group dip)
<rumpel_> dip steht für dialout-ip
<turmfalke> bei mir ist es schon mehr
<turmfalke> könnte das ein update gewesen sein das schrott gebaut hat?
<rumpel_> <- ubuntu 10.10
<meisterasrael> fornext: irgentwie glaube ich sensors nicht
<meisterasrael> das behauptet, temp 1 läge bei 256°C
<turmfalke> rumpel_:  bin noch bei 9.10 weil der kernel in den neueren versionen mit den acpi schnittstellen von meinem laptop nicht mehr klar kommt
<turmfalke> rumpel_:  http://pastebin.com/Hd1gjCPF
<turmfalke> das gehört alles zur gruppe dip
<rumpel_> turmfalke, finde auch keinen passenden bug-report... seltsam.
<turmfalke> naja, also ich bin mir relativ sicher das ich das nicht manuell von hand angerichtet habe
<joschi> turmfalke: da hast entweder du oder der installer von nvidia cg toolkit mist gebaut bei der installation
<turmfalke> nvidia toolkit?
<turmfalke> ich hab hier ein intel chip drin
<joschi> turmfalke: ist aber auch kein offizielles ubuntu paket, von daher wird es auch keinen bugreport in launchpad geben
<joschi> turmfalke: dennoch hast du das installiert
<rumpel_> bei mir gehört dip nur  /etc/chatscripts{,/provider}, /etc/ppp{,/peers{,provider}} und /usr/sbin/pppd  (falls dir das weiterhilft)
<turmfalke> äm.. ok, eine idee warum?
<joschi> turmfalke: warum du das installiert hast? nein, keine ahnung
<rumpel_> was hat nvidia mit dip zu tun? o.O
<turmfalke> oh je.. ich hab das gefühl es wird zeit mal an einen neu anfang zu denken
<turmfalke> im april läuft meines wissens nach eh der support für karmic aus
<ppq> jo
<turmfalke> naja bis ich die zeit dafür habe müsste ich doch relativ gefahr los mit find -exec das alles auf root umstellen können oder?
<turmfalke> ich mein was in /usr liegt gehört normal immer root oder?
<ppq> würd ich eher nicht machen, wenn so alles läuft
<ppq> eigentlich schon, ja
<rumpel_> turmfalke, wie schon gesagt... bei mir nur /usr/bin/pppd
<rumpel_> also... gehört dip-group ^^
<turmfalke> naja, ich hab den fehler gerade gefunden weil bei einem update es eine warnung gab
<turmfalke> oh / gehört auch 2402 aus der gruppe dip
<rumpel_> *ggg*
<joschi> turmfalke: da war wohl eine variable nicht korrekt gefuellt und es wurde dann eben `chown` auf / statt des eigentlichen verzeichnisses ausgefuehrt
<ppq> oh man.. ich würd ja neu installieren glaub ich :o dann gleich 10.04, ggf. mit altem kernel
<turmfalke> ja, das problem ist das jetzt gerade eigentlich keine zeit dafür habe
<fornext> meisterasrael, ob deine Hardware es unterstützt kann ich nicht sagen.
<meisterasrael> fornext: problem gefunden, schon nach 4 min. videos schauen geht die temp. der Graka auf 115°C hoch und der rechner fährt runter
<jokrebel> meisterasrael: dann solltest Du wohl dringend die Kühler und Lüfter deiner Grafikkarte säubern und auf Funktionstüchtigkeit überprüfen. Oder ggf. aufrüsten/erweitern.
<meisterasrael> naja, wir bringen den morgen mal zurück, da ist noch garantie drauf, das muss genutzt werden ;-)
<jokrebel> meisterasrael: Ob starke Verschmutzung/Verstaubung der Kühlkörper von der Garantie abgedeckt ist möchte ich mal vorsichtig anzweifeln…
<meisterasrael> naja, ich weiß von nichts
<rumpel_> raucher? :)
<meisterasrael> nee
<rumpel_> aber ich würde auch annehmen, daß unzureichende kühlung durch fremdkörper eher nicht abgedeckt werden... guck halt mal rein
<meisterasrael> und der kleine computerladen im dorf wird sich sicher nicht trauen kunden durch mangelndes Service abzuschrecken
<rumpel_> der wird wohl weniger an garantie als an reparaturleistungen verdienen ^^
<meisterasrael> naja, bin mal off, essen
<meisterasrael> cu
<dreamon> Aktiviere ich AHCPI im Bios, dann wird sda Festplatte, als sdb eingebunden. Stelle ich auf IDE geht sie normal als sda.Aber unter IDE kann ich kein E-SATA hotplug machen. Wird nicht erkannt. (War bei Reparatur, vermute die haben Bios update gemacht)
<dreamon> Was könnte ich versuchen um doch auf ahcpi nicht verzichten zu müssen?
<bekks> Was ist denn AHCPI? Ich kenne nur ACPI und AHCI.
<ppq> dreamon: du meinst wohl ahci?
<dreamon> ähm. ja. ;)
<bekks> Schau Dir die Bios Version, und mach ggf. ein Downgrade.
<ppq> dreamon: ob deine platte nun sda oder sdb heißt, ist doch eigentlich egal. falls nicht, erstell halt ne udev regel
<dreamon> ppq, Es handelt sich um die Eingebaute HDD, die wird beim booten sofort zu sdb(root). 
<ppq> dreamon: joa, aber wieso stört dich das?
<ppq> meine systemplatte heißt sdd
<dreamon> ppq, Das stört mich insofern, das die kiste als sdb nicht bootet.. 
<sash_> dafuer gibts ja uuids...
<bekks> dreamon: Dann reparier Grub...
<fornext> meisterasrael, so wars bei mir auch.
<dreamon> Gebt mir einen Tip wo ich hinfassen müsste. Welche Datei. Hab versucht grub direkt beim starten mit "e" anzupassen und hab dort hd0 auf hd1 gestellt. brachte aber nichts. uuid steht da auch drin.
<ppq> afaik werden die festplatten bei ahci 'in ordner of appearance' fortlaufend benannt - so handhabt das jedenfalls mein controller.. die reihenfolge kann sich da schonmal ändern
<bekks> ,grub2? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<mira_> moin
<mira_> mal ne frage. gibt es eine möglichkeit den schlüsselbund automatisch beim hochfahren zu entsperren?
<rumpel_> mira_, ja
<dreamon> ppq, Ist ja nur eine Festplatte drin. Und die wird als sdb einbunden. System will aber von sda booten. 
<bullgard4> mira_: Bitte beschreibe Deine Situation / Dein Umfeld etwas genauer.
<dreamon> bekks, Grub2 ist etwas über meinem Horizont. War froh das ich hab nichts daran ändern müssen. 
<mira_> wenn ich ubuntu hochfahre bekomme ich eine inputmaske wo es heisst passworteingabe für den schlüssbelbund. dann gebe ich diesen ein und fertig. ich möchte dies gerne automatisiert haben
<ppq> dreamon: wenn du der reparaturanleitung folgst, sollte update-grub erkennen, dass das system jetzt woanders liegt
<rumpel_> ,Gnome Schlüsselbund? mira_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry rumpel_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Gnome Schluesselbund
<rumpel_> mira_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Schl%C3%BCsselbund
<bekks> dreamon: Du wirsr ea aber anfassen müssen :)
<dreamon> ppq, Reparaturanleitung? bootvorgang bricht unmittelbar nach auswählen des Grubeintrags ab. Müßte wohl von Live-CD starten und dort das grub update machen?
<ppq> dreamon: genau, nach dem chrooten. wird in der reparaturanleitung ziemlich detailliert beschrieben :)
<dreamon> ppq, Ok das teste ich mal. Sollte ich vielleicht ein backup machen?
<ppq> dreamon: kann natürlich nie schaden. aber viel kann nicht passieren, im schlimmsten fall (wenn du nicht grob was falschmachst) wird dein system nicht mehr booten . was es jetzt ja auch nicht tut
<jokrebel> dreamon: immer…
<dreamon> ppq, Doch doch das tut es. Muß nur im Bios auf acpi = IDE stellen. dann bootet die kiste
<ppq> acpi?
<ppq> naja, ich weiß was du meinst
<jokrebel> dreamon: aber wenn er grade erst aus der Reparatur kommt, hast Du ja wohl eh vorher schon eines gemacht, oder?
<dreamon> Scheiße.. leute ich kenn die korrekte abkürzung nicht.. sri.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Neee.. Das display war defekt.. hab die HDD in ein anderes Notebook gebaut.. da lief es auch sauber. 
<bekks> AHCI :)
<dreamon> bekks, Ohne Gewähr ;)
<ppq> dreamon: dann mal ran an den bootloader-speck
<dreamon> Bin Futtern, danach wirds ernst.
<bekks> Mut anessen? :)
<dreamon> bekks, Jo, das brauch ich jetzt. Bess spätha
<mollitz> Ich habe momentan Probleme mein System upzugraden. Beim entpacken von libfreetype6-dev friert apt-get ein. Wenn ich den Prozess kille und dpkg --configure -a aufrufe kommt folgende Nachricht: "Error while merging libfreetype6-dev with /usr/share/doc-base/libfreetype6-dev.dpkg-new: format html already defined"
<jokrebel> mollitz: Hattest Du vielleicht Fremdquellen (zB. PPAs) aktiv?
<mollitz> jokrebel: ja, aber libfreetype6-dev war davon nicht betroffen. zudem hab ich alle dateien in dem order /etc/apt/sources.list.d verschoben
<jokrebel> mollitz: und was genau "Upgreadest" Du? (von wo nach wo (Versionen))
<mollitz> jokrebel: libfreetype6-dev 2.4.2-2 (durch .../libfreetype6-dev_2.4.2-2ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb)
<jokrebel> mollitz: also kein Distributions-Upgrade? Sondern nur dieses eine Paket? Mit welchem Frontend?
<mollitz> aptitutde upgrade
<mollitz> jokrebel: mehrere Pakete
<jokrebel> mollitz: na dann mach doch mal bitte ein "aptitude update" und ein "aptitude safe-upgrade" und nopaste uns das, aber komplett bitte.
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab in nem bashscript ne stelle, wo über ein array iteriert wird (for OS in ${OS_PROBED}), will jetzt aber nur den ersten eintrag auswerten. wie mach ich das am elegantesten?
<LetoThe2nd> oder nein, kommando zurück. ignore what i just said.
<mollitz> aptitude update lief natürlich schon, aber ich mach das mal.
<jokrebel> mollitz: vor einem upgrade bitte immer erst auch ein update.
<mollitz> jokrebel: so hab ichs auch gemacht :)
<mollitz> meine konsole hat leider den oberen teil des updates abgeschnitten, da stand aber nichts wichtiges
<bekks> pastebinit
<bekks> Dann wird da nichts abgeschnitten.
<jokrebel> …und je nach Konsole lässt sich das auch einstellen…
<mollitz> http://pastebin.de/11443
<mollitz> jl
 * jokrebel hätte gerne den kompletten Text. Nicht auch noch nur den linken Teil ;-)
<mollitz> ? Die PasteBin Seite erzeugt Umbrüche. Ich nehme an d as meinst du nicht, aber was dann?
<vevais> Hallo
<Absorber> hi
<jokrebel> wieso killst Du aptitude?
<vevais> Folgendes Problem: Ich installierte gestern kopete via apt-get in der Kommandozeile, was etliche QT-Abhaengigkeiten mit sich installierte. So weit, so gut, aber nach der Installation ist gmixer irgendwie aus dem Systray verschwunden und laesst sich auch nicht mehr installieren
<ppq> jokrebel: weil es sich aufhängt
<vevais> was koennte das sein
<vevais> ?
<mollitz> jokrebel: weil es einfriert
<mollitz> jokrebel: Ich kann da Stunden warten...
<ppq> mollitz: sonst purge doch mal libfreetype6-dev und versuchs dann nochmal. ist ja "nur" ein -dev paket, sollte nicht so tragisch sein, wenn du das kurzzeitig runterschmeißt. achte halt drauf dass das nichts wichtiges mit in den tod zieht
<mollitz> ppq: wollte ich auch schon 20 pakete
<jokrebel> hätt ich jetzt ähnlich gesagt …
<ppq> mollitz: ?
<mollitz> aber ihr habt recht. die kann ich alle nachinstallieren
<mollitz> ppq: Es reist schon paar mit in den Tod. Meinte ich damit. Halt lauter dev-Pakete
<ppq> wenn du sie nicht (mehr) brauchst..
<ppq> speicher dir halt ne liste mit den paketnamen, für später
<ppq> wenn du mal wieder was bauen willst
<mightyduck> Festplatte aufräumen: Kann ich die alten /user/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-23-* und älter einfach löschen?
<mollitz> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von libfreetype6-dev (--remove):
<mollitz>  Paket ist in einem sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand - Sie sollten
<mollitz>  es erneut installieren, bevor Sie es zu entfernen versuchen.
<mightyduck> ^^Löschen per konsole ist gemeint?
<ppq> mightyduck: eleganter ist es, die zugehörigen source pakete zu purgen. /usr meintest du wohl?
<ppq> äh, die alten header-pakete. bla
<mightyduck> ppq: richtig
<mightyduck> ppq: finde leider aber kein paket mit aptitude search kernel
<jokrebel> mightyduck: Mittels Paketmanager ist IMHO die bessere Lösung.
<ppq> 'sudo apt-get purge linux-headers[TAB zwei mal drücken]' dann kriegst du ne liste installierter header pakete und kannst die alten auswählen
<mightyduck> ppq: gefunden
<jokrebel> mollitz: welcher Befehl erzeugt dies?
<mightyduck> ppq: aptitute serach headers | grep ^i
<ppq> mightyduck: ok. naja, warum einfach, wenn's auch umständlich geht ;p
<mollitz> jokrebel: apt-get remove --purge libfreetype6-dev
<dreamon> ppq, Ich hab das nun mit dem grub-update durchgezogen, aber es hat sich am verhalten nichts geändert
<dreamon> Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut.. wie die fehlermeldung hieß.. er stoppt an der Stelle wo er sagt /dev/sda8 resume device wäre nicht da.
<ppq> dreamon: resume, klingt nach hibernate (suspend-to-disk)?
<dreamon> Ich vermute es schaut da nach ob es ein hibernate war.. und findet die Partition nicht und stoppt dann.. er sagt zwar ich solle händisch den Pfad eingeben, aebr ich kann da nichts eingeben
<bekks> Was steht denn in deiner Grub Config?
<mollitz> jokrebel: kann ich das paket nicht irgendwie löschen indem ich die warnung irgendwie ignoriere? Gibt doch so paar --force switches
<dreamon> bekks, Kommt gleich. Ich vermute auch das er nicht viel geändert hat, weil es weiterhin so bootete wie vorher -> indem ich sata-mode auf ide stelle
<jokrebel> mollitz: es gibt da noch den Schalter force - kann aber gefährlich sein. Siehe zB. http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=294103&s=1be68159fafbf23ea83b908bce279500af22fe52#post294103
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3a42mhr | [gelöst] inkonsistentes paket lässt sich nicht entfernen - Paketverwaltung - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<ppq> mollitz: die nicht stabndardmäßig gesetzten --force optionen machen in der regel alles nur noch schlimmer :p
<bekks> dreamon: Auf AHCI stellen, dann Grub anpassen, dann booten.
<dreamon> bekks, ja das hab ich gemacht gehabt.
<mollitz> ppq, jokrebel: Aber eine andere Möglichkeit bleibt mir nicht. Oder fällt euch noch was ein? 
<dreamon> Kanns aber sicherheitshalber nochmal machen.
<bekks> dreamon: Du hast gerade gesagt, du hast es anders gemacht.
<bekks> dreamon: Das Ding soll von AHCI booten, also hat da IDE nichts zu suchen :)
<jokrebel> mollitz: erst vielleicht noch "sudo apt-get -f install" - aber ohne Garantie - bei mir ist das lang her, das was so verbastelt war
<dreamon> bekks, Ich geh lieber nochmal sicher, und teste nochmal.. könnte sein, das ich das verpennt hab. (obwohl ich mir sehr sicher bin)
<mollitz> hab ich schon probiert
<ppq> mollitz: ne, aber sei dir halt im klaren darüber, dass das vielleicht die konsistenz deiner paketverwaltung zerstört.. jedenfalls sieht --force-remove-reinstreq nach etwas aus, das vielleicht helfen könnte. viel glück :)
<dreamon> Ich mach das mal mit meinem 2ten rechner.. komme als "pit" wieder
<pit> bekks, Bin dreamon. An zeitem Notebook. 
<pit> bekks, Wenn ich hier starte. mit AHCI (fehlerfall) kommt die folgende Fehlermeldung. resume: could not stat the resume device file /dev/sda8. Please type in the full path name to try again. Ich mache mit Live-CD nun weiter
<bekks> Wir waren immer noch an dem Punkt, dass du deine Grub config nopasten solltest :)
<pit> fuck. mom
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<MisterX> ich habe eine PostScript Typ 1 Font (siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriften ) mit den .pfb und .pfm dateien, die .afm datei fehlt mir
<MisterX> gibt es einen workaround, wie ich die schriftart trotzdem mit ubuntu benutzen kann?
<mollitz> Sieht alles ganz gut aus mit dem force. Danke
<bekks> dreamon: hast du die kiste vorhin in den standby geschickt, statt sie runterzufahren?
<dreamon> bekks, Ist grub.cfg nicht grub(1).? 
<dreamon> Nein, ganz normal runtergefahren
<bekks> dreamon: du hast grub2 wie man sehr schön sieht.
<dreamon> Dann ist gut. 
<bekks> Ob das gut ist, kommentiere ich mal nicht weiter ;)
<dreamon> Kann es sein, das er sich nur an dem Swap stört und die anderen Partitionen über uuid richtig einbindet?
<bekks> Was steht denn in der fstab?
<dreamon> bekks, http://pastebin.com/zXZkr3JB
<bekks> dreamon: An Swap liegts nicht. Aber an der hibernate config, die halt auf sda8 verweist.
<dreamon> bekks, kann ich die ibernate config anpassen? (bios hab ich auch gecheckt ist neuester Stand). Weiß aber nicht mehr welche Version vorher drauf war
<dreamon> Auf dem Arbeitsbericht stand nur das die Displayleitung erneuert wurde, nichts von einem Biosupdate
<bekks> dreamon: Ja, kannst du.
<dreamon> bekks, Die hier -> /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf
<bekks> dreamon: schau halt rein, ob du was findest, was auf sda8 hinweist.
<MisterX> Kennt jemand einen Workaround, um PostScript Typ 1 Schriftarten __ohne__ .afm Datei zu installieren?
<dreamon> bekks, Ne, da ist nichts bei.
<Th0rsten> weiss jemand warum xchat jedes satzzeichen bei mir highlightet?
<Th0rsten> zumindest . und ,
<Th0rsten> ist irgendwie anstrengend -.-
<MisterX> Th0rsten: nujo, guck halt, was du als highlight eingetragen hast
<MisterX> vll hast du da irgendwas mit den trennern verwechselt oder so?
<Th0rsten> naja ich habe gar kein highlight eingetragen
<Th0rsten> nicht eins ^^
<MisterX> trag mal eins ein
<MisterX> und guck dann, obs weg ist ;)
<Th0rsten> test
<bekks> .
<Th0rsten> ok sieht gut aus
<Th0rsten> seltsam
<Th0rsten> danke
<dreamon2> bekks, wenn ich das swap mal aus der fstab nehme, könnt ich vielleicht testen ob er ohne startet? 
<bekks> dreamon2: Nein. Weil das Problem nicht an swap liegt, sondern daran, dass irgendwo auf sda8 verwiesen wird.
<dreamon2> Was meint er mit -> Could not stat the resume device file "/dev/sda8" -> stat?
<bekks> man stat :)
<dreamon2> Kann man das so verstehen, das die Partition nicht da ist? 
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Weil du ja selbst sagst, dass mit AHCI aus sda sdb wird.
<dreamon2> Richtig. Meinst du das er die anderen partition richtig einbindet.. ?
<bekks> Ja.
<UbuntuNeuling> Hallo zusammen
<dreamon2> Über dieser Fehlermeldung sind noch 2 Zeilen. Eventuell haben die auch noch was damit zu tun
<dreamon2> (process:344):Glib-Warning: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id(0)
<dreamon2> resume: libcrypt version: 1.4.5
<bekks> dreamon2: Die Meldungen haben damit nichts zu tun.
<UbuntuNeuling> Wird gerade noch ein Problem bearbeitet?
<dreamon2> bekks, Wenn ich im /etc/hibernate verzeichnis bin und dort cat *.* | grep sda8 -> mache sollten doch angezeigt werden, wo sda8 vorkommt. stimmt diese Syntax?
<bekks> UbuntuNeuling: Das ist Sinn und Zweck dieses Channels. Aber frag doch einfach, was Du wissen willst.
<bekks> dreamon2: BRRRRR. Useless use of cat.
<bekks> dreamon2: grep -ri sda /etc/
<UbuntuNeuling> bekks: danke. Mein Problem duerfte ich inzwischen schon zu den Ohren raus haengen, aber ich habe in den Foren nichts gefunden, was mir weiter geholfen haette. Ich habe nach dem Update von 10.04 auf 10.10 keinen Ton mehr. Auch eine komplette Neuinstallation hat mir nicht geholfen. Die Soundkarten werden aber erkannt. Ich weiss nicht, was ich noch versuchen koennte.
<dreamon2> UbuntuNeuling, Das hatte ich neulich auf auf einem Acer Notebook.. was hastn für ne Kiste?
<UbuntuNeuling> dreamon2:  ich habe einen selber zusammengebastelten PC mit einem ASUS M3A78 Motherboard
<dreamon2> Hast du mal geschaut ob mit alsamixer was lautzustellen ist?
<UbuntuNeuling> dreamon2: wie oeffne ich den?
<UbuntuNeuling> ist das der normale Soundmanager?
<dreamon2> von der konsole aus.. alsamixer
<bekks> Wenn in alsamixer irgendwo zwei MM stehen, ist das Ding muted.
<UbuntuNeuling> bei "Mic" und bei "Smart 5." steht "MM"
<dreamon2> UbuntuFlo, mach auch mal PC-Speaker auf volle lautstärke..
<UbuntuNeuling> kann ich an diesen Dingen etwas aendern?
<UbuntuNeuling> oder ist das richtig, dass die auf "MM" stehen?
<UbuntuFlo> wat? ich, dreamon2 ;)
<dreamon2> UbuntuFlo, Sry.. war nicht für dich 
<UbuntuFlo> jo :)
<UbuntuNeuling> die Lautsprecher etc. sind bei mir auf ganz laut eingestellt
<dreamon2> UbuntuNeuling, Dann schauma ob dir das Weiterhilft -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<UbuntuNeuling> dreamon2: super danke fuer den Link, die Seite habe ich noch nicht gesehen
<jokrebel> UbuntuNeuling: Du sprachst von SoundkarteN. Hast Du denn auch an allen Ausgängen Lautsprecher dran. Bzw. zumindest an allen mal probiert?
<UbuntuNeuling> jop
<UbuntuNeuling> alles "tote hose"
<dreamon2> bekks, das /dev/sda8  ist nirgends zu finden.. ausser in der fstab
<bekks> dreamon2: such auch mal in /var
<pablo> gude
<UbuntuNeuling> Ich bin jetzt so weit, dass er die Soundkarten erkennt, und die Lieder laed, aber kein Sound herauskommt.
<UbuntuNeuling> ist dann "Alsa nicht OK", "Alsa OK, Wiedergabe nicht OK" oder "Alsa OK, Wiedergabe OK"
<UbuntuNeuling> Ich tippe auf zweiteres. Stimmt das?
<dreamon2> bekks, Der hier hat auch mein problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599344&page=1 -> er hat es angeblich gelöst.. aber wie kapier ich nicht.
<bekks> dreamon2: Nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von grep -ri sda /etc/
<dreamon2> bekks, soll ich nicht besser sda8 machen, da kommt höllisch viel zeug bei nur sda
<bekks> dreamon2: Ne :)
<dreamon> bekks, Hier die -> /var variante -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/287236/
<dreamon2> bekks, wie mach ich das mit pastebinit? "pastebinit grep -ri sda /etc/" mag er nicht
<bekks> grep -ri sda /etc/ | pastebinit
<dreamon2> danke
<dreamon> bekks, http://pastebin.com/2NenyNSr
<pog> ich moechte fuer eine bestehende U8.04 (einer Fremdperson) ein usb_modeswitch zum laufen bringen. Ich frage mich, ob es "unproblematisch" ist, z.B. neue Packet fuer 8.04 zu kompilieren. Oder wie geht man am besten vor. 
<pog> ich hab Angst vor einem Update auf 10.04, weil halt so alles so schoen laeuft.
<bekks> pog: "Paket".
<bekks> pog: Mach ein Backup, dann hast du immer einen Weg zurück.
<TheInfinity> pog: in 5 monaten musste eh
<pog> ja, o.k. ja, stimmt. thanks. das andere ist alles auch bastelei, was ich nicht will.
<UbuntuNeuling> bekks: Welche Einstellungen muessen gemuted sein und welche nicht?
<bekks> UbuntuNeuling: Keine gemuted.
<bekks> Ausser so Kram, den du nie benutzt. zB habe ICH kein Mikrofon.
<UbuntuNeuling> was ist S/PDIF und S/PDIF D
<bekks> UbuntuNeuling: Anschlüsse. Wenn Du so fragst, benutzt du sie nicht.
<ppq> wie finde ich raus, was den prozess "Xorg" gerade beschäftigt? der hat laut dem kde-systemmonitor ne cpu-auslastung von 25% - sprich, belegt einen von vier cpu-kernen komplett (?)
<jokrebel> ppq: auf Baumansicht wechseln und dann auf das + das ganz am anfang der Zeile ist.
<ppq> jokrebel: Xorg hat in der baumansicht keine "kinder", steht allein da mit jetzt 20%.
<jokrebel> O
<willi_> hallo, hab gerade auf lapptop 10.04 installiert und nachdem ich den nvidiatreiber installiert hab muß ich beim anmelden erst über tty1 gehen und "startx" machen
<ppq> jokrebel: O? :D
<jokrebel> willi_: fehlt vielleicht gdm/kdm…
<willi_> danach hab ich grafik aber diese schaltet sich nach ca 15 sek aus und ich bekomme den anmeldebildschirm und mit erneuter anmeldung ist okay
<willi_> jokrebel: vor dem nvidia wars okay
<willi_> nvidia3d
<UbuntuNeuling> dreamon: Sorry, dein Link hat mir nicht weiter geholfen
<jokrebel> ppq: Prozessname Xorg gibt es bei mir hier gar nicht. Und 20% sind dafür IMHO schon sehr viel.
<willi_> jokrebel: ergo geh ich mal davon aus das gdm da ist oder?
<dreamon> UbuntuNeuling, machmal sudo lspci | grep Audio -> mal schauen welcher Sound verbaut ist
<jokrebel> ppq: vielleicht sagt die Spalte: Befehl ein bisschen mehr aus.
<ppq> jokrebel: ja, sehe ich auch so.. es beeinträchtigt jetzt nicht die systemleistung, die kiste ist hier sowieso total überdimensioniert, aber schön ist's ja auch nicht
<ppq> jokrebel: /usr/bin/X :0 vt8 -nr -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-R2Zfya 
<jokrebel> ppq: ah jetzt hab ich xorg bei mir auch gefunden. Hab da aber nur 2-3% (bei 2 x 3GHz)
<Obituary36> hallo
<UbuntuNeuling> dreamon2: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<UbuntuNeuling> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<Obituary36> sind sie alle von deutschland?
<ppq> Obituary36: nein, aber komm mal in den channel #ubuntu-de-offtopic, hier gibt's nur support
<UbuntuNeuling> Hallo Obituary36.  Ich fuer meinen Teil zumindest ja
<jokrebel> ppq: wieso VT 8? was läuft denn bei Dir auf 7?
<ppq> jokrebel: auf 7 sehe ich die letzten paar ausgaben, die während des bootens so kamen
<ppq> jokrebel: auf 1-6 halt textterminals mit login prompt
<dreamon> UbuntuNeuling, Schau mal was die hier schreiben -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593095&page=1
 * jokrebel kennt das mit X auf F8 eigentlich nur im zusammenhang mit - entweder mehreren laufenden X-Sessions - oder wenn beim X-Start was schief gelaufen ist.
<dreamon> UbuntuNeuling, Bin hier selbst im Streß.. 
<ppq> jokrebel: schieflaufen tut hier, soweit ich was beurteilen kann, nichts. auch laut Xorg.0.log.
<UbuntuNeuling> dreamon: jetzt klappt gar nichts mehr :( Nun wird nur ncoh eine Soundkarte in GNOME angezeigt. Ich werfe einfach 10.10 wieder runter und mach 10.04 wieder drauf. Das ist denke ich am einfachsten.
<UbuntuNeuling> Aber euch allen trotzem VIELEN DANK fuer die Hilfe!!!!
<jokrebel> ppq: Standard ist aber meiner Meinung nach, dass sich das X die F7 nimmt. Schon mal neu gebootet?
<EncryptFail_> Hi, mein Vater hat Ubuntu 10.04 gehabt und wollte heute, dass ich die Kiste update, ich wusste nciht, dass die /home - Partition verschlüsselt war und weiß nicht, was ich jetzt tun soll?
<dreamon> UbuntuNeuling, Du gibst aber schnell auf.. aber wenn du meinst
<UbuntuNeuling> dreamon: ne das Problem ist, dass ich keine Zeit mehr habe.
<ppq> jokrebel: öfters, ja ;p weiß schon was du meinst. jetzt neu zu starten passt mir gerade leider gar nicht. ich werd mal drauf achten, ob das beim nächsten mal direkt auch so hoch ist..
<ppq> was sind denn häufige ursachen für so eine hohe auslastung durch Xorg?
<Obituary36> ich praktisiere mein Deutsch mit den Chat, xd, danke.
<Obituary36> ich komme aus teneriffa. Spanien. Viele grusse alle
<ppq> Obituary36: eres de españa? entra #ubuntu-de-offtopic, por favor :)
<jokrebel> ppq: vielleicht findest ja darüber den Übeltäter (hab grad selber keine Zeit das zu durchforsten) http://www.ubuntufreunde.de/forum/911/hohe_cpu_auslastung.html
<ppq> jokrebel: danke, aber da steht auf den ersten blick nichts hilfreiches drin..
<EncryptFail_> wie kann ich nach dem Formatieren von / die /home Partition wieder einhängen?
<jokrebel> ppq: Du hast nicht zufällig Superkaramba am Start?
<ppq> jokrebel: nicht, dass ich wüsste. ich habe zusätzlich zur kubuntu-standardausstattung keine plasmoids
<LetoThe2nd> EncryptFail_: tendenziell suchst du das: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ppq> ui, waren die glaskugeln grad im angebot? :)
<LetoThe2nd> hm?
<rumpel_> EncryptFail_, wo einhängen, wenn / sowieso leer ist?
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: achso, nevermind, hatte nicht gesehen dass er vor 10 minuten schon näheres dazu gesagt hat
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: ach, hat er?
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: prinzipiell suchen eigentlich alle ich-hab-ein-problem-mit-meinem-verschlüsselten-home-fragenden diesen artikel.
<ppq> jokrebel: ist auch egal sonst, es stört mich ja nicht, ich werd dem nach dem nächsten reboot auf den grund gehen, danke jedenfalls
<ppq> mkay
<EncryptFail_> ich versuche es gerade mit dem http://stesind.blogspot.com/2009/04/mounten-eines-mit-ecryptfs.html
<LetoThe2nd> schönes gefühl, wenn man ignoriert wird. das ticket ist wieder frei :-)
<EncryptFail_> ich habe jetzt 10.10 auf dem Rechner am Laufen und will die alte Home-Partition einhängen
<Robert_Zenz> EncryptFail_, hast du den Schlüssel mit dem /home verschlüsselt wurde?
<EncryptFail_> ich habe das Passwort des Users, für den das /home-Verzeichnis angelegt wurde
<Robert_Zenz> EncryptFail_, also wenn ich die Verschlüsselung von ubuntu richtig verstehe...hast du ein problem.
<LetoThe2nd> Robert_Zenz: nein, nur wenn man den oben genannten artikel nicht lesen kann.
<Robert_Zenz> LetoThe2nd, wie, das geht?! Okay, ich nehme alles zurück und bin wieder still. ;)
<dAnjou> logt cron irgendwo mit, welche jobs es wann und wie (also erfolgreich oder nicht) es ausgeführt hat?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Normalerweise jedenfalls nicht.
<dAnjou> k
<ppq> wäre mal praktisch, wenn standardmäßig zumindest fehlermeldungen der cronjobs im syslog landen könnten, so steht da ja nur, wann was ausgeführt wurde..
<bekks> cron produziert wundervolle mails :)
<Ahora> hi leute, ich habe Rosengarten installiert (ok wieder runtergeschmissen) und nun funzen meine PC boxen nimmer =( habe ubuntu 10.10 kann mir da jemand helfen?
<bugs_bugger> hallo
<bugs_bugger> jemand hier?
<bekks> ,frag? bugs_bugger 
<shetlandpony> bugs_bugger: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<rumpel_> bugs_bugger, bei mir steht da was von 237 Nutzern (inkl. Pony) ... das sollte doch reichen ^^
<bugs_bugger> jaja, sorry. in irc bedeutet angemeldete nutzer nicht gleich anwesende nutzer ^^
<rumpel_> leg los %)
<bugs_bugger> also: meine xubuntu alternate cd hängt sich auf ner alten 662mhz kiste mit 448mb RAM auf. und zwar kurz, bevor der erste Dialog vom Installationsprozess geladen wird. letzte ausgabe: Trying to enable the frame buffer...
<bugs_bugger> ?
<bugs_bugger> oh, sorry, mir hats den erster teil des texts abgeschnitten: meine xubuntu lucid alternate cd hängt sich
<rumpel_> bugs_bugger, hast du schon in #xubuntu-de gefragt?
<rumpel_> ah... ne... da ist nur einer drin...
<bugs_bugger> ^ ^
<bugs_bugger> das bringt mich aber auf ne andere idee: "/join #xubuntu"
<pog>  /buffer 2
<bugs_bugger> rumpel_, da is tote hose.
<bugs_bugger> hat hier einer ne idee worans leigen könnt?
<bekks> schalt die option splash beim booten ab.
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, hallo Tomate ^^
<bugs_bugger> bekks, ich dachte, die wär bei der alternate cd eh schon aus? deswegen hab ich sie ja genommen. zum menu komme ich auch noch
<bekks> bugs_bugger: Dann nimm die Option dort heraus.
<bugs_bugger> bekks, und wo mach ich das? ich glaube alledings nciht, das es daran liegt. der installations dialog der geladen wird, ist ja ganz spartanisch terminal like
<bekks> F6 drücken iirc.
<bekks> Steht ja unten am Bildschirmrand, was du so alles tun kannst.
<bugs_bugger> bekks, ich glaube, da stand nichts von wegen splash. wie gesagt, die alternate startet ja schon mit minimaler grafik
<bekks> Ich glaube das für dich mit, dass die alternate cd splash per default eingeschaltet hat.
<bekks> Du magst das zwar behaupten, es stimmt trotzdem nicht.
<bekks> Die Optionen quiet und splash sind eingeschaltet.
<bugs_bugger> bekks, ok. wenn du das sagst, ich hab halt nix mitbekommen vom splash, was sich aber durch "quiet" erklären ließe
<bullgard4> OpenOffice.org Base 3.2.1 Help: "Saving Documents: Click the Save icon or press the shortcut keys Ctrl+S." Warum ist die Schaltfläche »Save« ausgegraut trotz einer Eingabe zwischendurch? Warum bleibt Drücken von Ctrl+S ohne Effekt?
<bekks> bullgard4: Weil sich nichts geändert hat in dem Dokument.
<bugs_bugger> bekks, dann probiere ich mal, obs was hilft. bis später oder ein andermal, je nachdem, wie erfolgreich die sache ist ^^
<bullgard4> bekks: ich habe geschrieben "trotz einer Eingabe zwischendurch".
<bekks> bullgard4: Ich weiß was Du geschrieben hast - nur wenn sich nichts in dem Dokument ändert, wird auch nichts gespeichert. Welche Eingabe hast du denn ganz genau getätigt?
<bullgard4> Ich habe in einem Datensatz in einem Textfeld noch eine Zeile angefügt.
<bekks> Dadurch hat sich nichts im Dokument geändert, sondern nur in dem zugrunde liegenden, _verknüpften_ Datensatz.
<bullgard4> bekks: HSQLDB verknüft nicht, sondern hat alles in einer einzigen Datei.
<Gezeitenwurm> Hallo zusammen, ist von der Installation von KDE Programmen unter Gnome abzuraten? Sind dabei Nachteile zu erwarten?
<bekks> Gezeitenwurm: Nein. Nein.
<Gezeitenwurm> Spicht also nichts dagegen, dass auf einem System User A Gnome und User B KDE verwendet?
<bullgard4> Gezeitenwurm: Nicht generell. Ich habe es z. B.  gemacht. Aber es wird zeimlich viel mehr Festplattenspeicher gebraucht.
<Gezeitenwurm> Platz ist kein Problem :-)
<SirTomate> Ich dachte unter dem selben benutzer ist davon abzuraten, weil man 1000 verschiedene libs hat und die sich dazwischenfunken können
<bekks> OpenOffice Base kann nativ nur mit ODF umgehen, das heisst HSQLDB muss eine Datenverknüpfung sein, die AUSSERHALB der ODF Datei liegt. As I already said.
<bekks> SirTomate: Das ist Quatsch.
<SirTomate> ok
<SirTomate> Dann nicht :D
<SirTomate> Wurde mir mal erzählt, ich nutze ubuntu nur, hab ja selbst keinen Plan :D
<ZeroMC> o0
<Gezeitenwurm> Hat jemand schon Unity als Oberfläche ausprobiert? Nach meinen Infos will Shuttelworth das als Standard in Ubuntu 11.04 haben. Taugt das was?
<bullgard4> bekks: Ich werde noch einmal darüber nachdenken, was Du gesagt hast.
<SirTomate> gute Frage Gezeitenwurm, will ich auch wissen ;)
<rumpel_> Gezeitenwurm, probier ihn doch mal aus
<Gezeitenwurm> rumpel_: Klar, da hast du recht :-)
<odb|fidel_> wenn ich jetzt sage es is "rotz" wuerde dir das eh nicht helfen ;)
<SirTomate> aber vll. die Argumentation
<rumpel_> ich persönlich finde ihn interessant, aber noch nicht wirklich auf dem desktop zu gebrauchen. Wird aber off-topic:  /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<SirTomate> omg, wieviel ubuntu chans gibts denn?
<rumpel_> SirTomate, /msg alis list #ubuntu*  :D
<SirTomate> Wurde eben im englischen schon anmotzt weil ich 3 worte Deutsch geredet habe
<SirTomate> wtf
<SirTomate> das sind einige :D
<SirTomate> wie reg und authe ich mich denn auf freenode, sind das die selben Befehle wie im gamesnet=
<ppq> /msg nickserv help
<SirTomate> ok
<bugs_bugger> bekks, ich kann mit F6 folgende optionen auswählen: Expernenmodus, acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid, nomodeset
<SirTomate> pidgin rockt nicht als IRC client :D
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, probier mal XChat
<bugs_bugger> is bekks jetzt off oder was?
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, probier mal XChat
<SirTomate> ja, habe ich zuerst benutzt
<SirTomate> und jetzt wieder
<SirTomate> dachte mir aber, testest du mal pidgin
<SirTomate> Immerhin benutze ich das seit 2 Jahren für jabber und icq
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, diese protokolle funktionieren ja auch ein bischen anders.
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger schon klar ;)
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger, schon klar ;)
<SirTomate> hmz
<SirTomate> Ist nur lange her, dass ich mich mal in irc verirrt habe
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, pdigin taugt meiner meinung nach eh nur für msn icq ect
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, vielleicht sollten wir in den off-topic channel gehen :$
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger bin schon drin ;)
<bugs_bugger> also: wer hat ne idee, warum mir meine xubuntu 10.04 alternate cd abschmiert. cpu: 662mhz ram 448mb, startoptionen: /cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed initrd=/install/initrd.gz quiet--
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, wo, in ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<chriss0110> Hallo, ich brauch gerade die Debug-Pakete für Plasma, habe aber keine Ahnung, welche das sind
<chriss0110> kann mir die jemand nennen?
<Manromen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plasma
<Manromen> plasma-netbook-dbg, plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg, plasma-widget-yawp-dbg
<Manromen> oder ?
<dreamon2> Ich kriegs nicht mehr auf die Reihe -> Warum ist die erste Festplatte die ich ins System einbaue SDB und nicht SDA?
<DiogenesW> servus
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Du hast die Vorgeschichte Deines Systems nicht erzählt.
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Wahrscheinlich ist sda schon oder noch für irgendetwas vergeben.
<dreamon2> hallo bullgard4.
<dreamon2> Doch hab ich heut schon mehrmals.. aber ich machs gern nochmal
<dreamon2> Notebook war bei Reparatur, hatte hdd ausgebaut. kam retour.. war angeblich display kabel defekt.
<dreamon2> hab HDD eingebaut.. und gestartet.. kommt fehlermeldung -> resume:  could not stat the resume device file /dev/sda8
<dreamon2> wenn ich im bios Sata-Mode von ACHI auf IDE umstelle, läuft die Kiste sauber
<dreamon2> Problem ist nur. Dann kann mein ESATA kein Hotplug mehr. Also stelle ich wieder bios auf ahci. Nun bootet er nicht mehr. Von Live-CD bootet er .. und zeigt die eingebaute Festplatte als sdb an. anstelle von sda
<travia> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die icons unter anwendungen auf der festplatte liegen.
<travia> ich möchte gerne thunderbird immer im profilmanager starten
<dAnjou> o.O
<jokrebel> dreamon2: und was ist dann sda? (im LiveModus)
<dAnjou> travia: du weißt schon wie du das machst und brauchst jetz nur noch das icon?
<dreamon2> jokrebel, die erscheint da einfach nicht. Wenn ich eine SD-karte einlege, dann ist die sda. Aber nicht die Festplatte
<travia> ganz genau
<dAnjou> travia: guck mal in /usr/share/pixmaps/ oder ... moment
<dAnjou> travia: oder durchsuch diese liste hier nach bildern http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/thunderbird/filelist
<dreamon2> Dachte das die bei der Reparatur eventuell ein anderes bios aufgespielt haben.. hab alles Bios durchprobiert.. Fehler bleibt bestehen
<dreamon2> Habe andere HDD eingebaut.. auch sdb.
<travia> in /usr/share/pixmaps/ liegt aber nur das icon als bild
<dAnjou> tip: es sind GIFs und PNGs
<dAnjou> travia: du hast mein "oder ..." gelesen?
<jokrebel> dreamon2: hieße dass dein Kartenleser vor der HD eingebunden wird. Kann man da nichts mit Grub-Reparatur machen? Oder fstab anpassen?
<dreamon2> jokrebel, Ich hab die Festplatten in der fstab alle mit uuid eingebunden. Das Bios ist sehr schlicht. Ich kann nur bootpiorität festlegen. Aber das ändert nichts an der zuweisung
<travia> dAnjou ja habe ich gelesen....aber ich weiss leider nicht genau woraus/ womit thunderbird startet
<dreamon2> Aber wie gesagt wenn ich im Bios auf sata-mode auf IDE stelle, dann ist alles wie gewohnt
<jokrebel> dreamon2: ja - von problemen mit SATA und IDE hab ich schon öfter gelesen…
<travia> bzw. wie ich die verknüpfung in anwendungen bearbeiten kann
<jokrebel> dreamon2: und war das vor der Reparatur vielleicht auf IDE?
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Was meinst Du mit »ACHI«?
<dreamon2> jokrebel, nein, weil da ja noch hotplug funktionierte. XP kam mit ahci nicht klar. aber unter Ubuntu lief es traumhaft
<sdx23> travia: Was genau hast du vor?
<dreamon2> bullgard4, Das ist der SATA modus, den man im Bios festlegen kann.. da kann man wählen zwischen ide und ahci. 
<travia> sdx23 ok, ich glaub ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt
<travia> ich fange nochmal an
<dreamon2> Aber es muß wohl was mit den notebook zu tun haben, sonst würde die liveCd ja auch nicht mit SDB anfangen.
<travia> ich möchte gerne thunderbird immer mit dem profilmanager starten "thunderbird -P"
<travia> unter Anwendungen finde ich ja die Verknüpfung der ich jetzt das "-P" beibringen will
<dAnjou> travia: rechtsklick auf das *geschlossene* menü und dann steht da sowas wie bearbeiten
<dAnjou> dann öffnet sich der menüeditor
<travia> da steht aber nichts mit bearbeiten
<dreamon2> travia, System->einstellung->hauptmenu
<dreamon2> travia, da dann menupunkt wählen und bearbeiten.. da dein -P dazu fertig
<dAnjou> dann hat sich das wohl geändert
<jokrebel> dreamon2: kannst Du im BIOS vielleicht den Kartenleser (USB) mal testhalber deaktivieren?
<travia> dreamon2 danke das habe ich gesucht
<travia> und nicht gefunden
<travia> :-)
<dreamon2> jokrebel, Würde ich gern machen, gibt keinen solchen Punk
<dAnjou> tja, das war früher übern rechtsklick erreichbar
<dreamon2> travia, was hast nicht gefunden?
<travia> dieses Hauptmenü
<travia> habe immer mit rechtsklick versucht
<dreamon2> Oben klicken  System -> Einstellungen -> Hauptmenu.. bitte alles linksklick
<travia> ja passt danke
<dreamon2> Dann geht Hauptmenu auf.. da auf internet.
<dreamon2> firefox .. eigenschaften.. anpassen.
<travia> ich wollte die thunderbird Verknüpfung mit einem rechtsklich ala windows bearbeiten....
<dreamon2> jokrebel, das Bios hat so einen recoverypunkt, dachte schon das der vielleicht den Murks macht. aber nein.. es ist mir unbegreiflich warum sdb
<jokrebel> dreamon2: hast Du Deine fstab schon gepasted? 
<dreamon2> jokrebel, kommt gleich
<dreamon> jokrebel, http://pastebin.com/nuXcUbAh
<jokrebel> dreamon: geht es da vielleicht um die Swap-Partiton, die er nicht findet?
<dreamon2> jokrebel, ja, die Meldung die das Booten verhindert liegt in erster Linie am sda8. die heißt ja in wirklichkeit sdb8. aber das kann ich nicht anpassen.
<dreamon2> jokrebel, Zumindest wüßte ich nicht wo.
<jokrebel> dreamon: das war zumindest bei der Installation anscheinend sda8
<dreamon2> jokrebel, Ja, wenn ich mit IDE(bios einstellung) boote, ist es ja auch so
<dreamon2> Oder es war schon immer so gewesen, und ich habs nur nicht bemerkt
<jokrebel> dreamon2: und wenn Du die Zeile 23 auskommentierst - kopierst und das UUID... gegen /dev/sdb8 ersetzt?
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Was für Geräte sda, sdb zeigt mc im einzelnen an? 
<dreamon2> bullgard4, Wenn du mir sagst wo ich da bei mc nachschauen soll
<bullgard4> dreamon2: '~$ mc /dev/'
<dreamon2> bullgard4, mc = midnight commander? der zeigt mir das /dev verzeichnis an.
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Ja. Und dort solltest Du z. B. sda finden.
<dreamon2> ja.. ist da
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Und nun zähle bitte alle Partitionen auf, die mc unter sda und sdb auflistet.
<dreamon2> jokrebel, habe die fstab abgepasst.. meldung bleibt die gleiche .. could not stat the resume device file /dev/sda8 (hab aber in fstab /dev/sdb8 angeben.
<jokrebel> dreamon2: Grub nochmals (live - chroot…) updaten vielleicht? Nicht das das im MBR so drin ist.
<dreamon2> bullgard4, kriegst gleich einen Screenshot
<dreamon2> jokrebel, grub-update ?hab ich heute schon mal versucht.
<dreamon2> jokrebel, Hab auch schon eine ganz andere HDD eingebaut.. die nur daten enthält.. war auch sdb
<jokrebel> dreamon2: sind nur theoretische Überlegungen, da ich so ein Problem noch nicht hatte (und auch gar kein eSATA besitze). 
<dreamon2> bullgard4, Das mit dem Screenshot ist schwierig.. weil ich ja sonst von Live-CD booten muß.. (ahci modus) unter IDE modus ist die HDD ja sda
<jokrebel> dreamon2: …ja - aber wenn im MBR versucht wird die swap als sda8 einzuhängen obwohl das BIOS der had ja sdb zuteilt ;-/
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Du brauchst keinen Screenshot zu machen. Die paar Partitionen, die der mc anzeigt, kannst Du von Hand abtippen hier ins IRC.
<dreamon> http://pastebin.com/CGetKDNN
<dreamon> Das ist die fdisk -l wenn ich mit ide einstellung boote
<dreamon> Ich starte nun von livecd mit ahci einstellung
<bullgard4> dreamon2: fdisk -l  nutzt im Augenblick wenig.
<dreamon2> bullgard4, du wolltest doch die Partitionen sehen.
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Ja, aber von /dev/ aus!
<dreamon2> Ok, bekommst du gleich von der Livecd aus
<dreamon2> muß es mc sein? der ist nicht vorinstalliert
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Du kannst es Dir auch mittels ls -al anzeigen lassen.
<daincredibleholg> guten abend
<daincredibleholg> habe ein kleines problem mit meinem seahorse (passworttresor). eigentlich sollte der standardcontainer ja automatisch "aufgeschlossen" werden, wenn dieser das gleiche passwort wie der useraccount hat. allerdings muss ich bei mir mindestens einmal das passwort zusätzlich eingeben, wenn ich direkt mit einem WLAN verbinde nach dem start sogar zweimal
<daincredibleholg> irgendwelche ideen? ich habe bereits versucht das passwort für den "password" store erneut zu setzen und auch das passwort für den "vorgabe" store erneut zu hinterlegen. jeweils ohne erfolg
<dreamon2> bullgard4, Bist noch da? ich glaub ich war weg.. und habs nicht mitbekomme
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Ich bin noch da.
<dreamon2> was hast du noch von mir bekommen..kam der Link an?
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Deine letzte Mitteilung war: "[19:26]	<dreamon2>	muß es mc sein? der ist nicht vorinstalliert"
<dreamon2> mist.
<dreamon2> bullgard4, http://pastebin.com/JpbJnXYu
<dreamon2> bullgard4, /dev/sda gibt es. woher kann ich rausbekommen wer das beansprucht?
<dreamon2> Wenn ich unter Laufwerksverwaltung nachsehe dann steht da wirklcih Generic-Multi-Card -> /dev/sda
 * jokrebel hatte das schon vor längerem doch auch schon vermutet…
<bullgard4> Von sda erkennt Dein Rechner keine Partitionen. Von sdb erkennt er 6 Partitionen.
<dreamon2> bullgard4, Im CardReader ist ja auch keine karte drin. die Frage ist ja wie kommt er da darauf den kartenleser vorne hin zu setzen
<dreamon2> Ich hab bei boot Prority alles raus bis auf die Festplatte. trotzdem das problem..
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Üblicherweise hat er den einmal als ersten zu fassen gekriegt beim Starten des Rechners (und sich das dann gemerkt).
<dreamon2> ich mach mal die Kiste 100% stromlos
<dreamon2> bringt nix
<dreamon2> Was verstehst du unetr Üblicherweise?
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Das war kurz für: "Üblicherweise ist es so, daß...". 
<dreamon2> Mich würde interessieren wer das festlegt.
<juliux> moin
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Wenn es Dir nicht zu viel Aufwand ist, könntest Du in wiki.ubuntu.com suchen nach naming sequence of block devices
<bullgard4> Guten Abend, juliux!
<juliux> wie kann man eigentlich das expose funktion auch für fenster aktivieren? ich habe es nur arbeitsflächen gefunden
<Robert_Zenz> juliux, schau mal unter das Fesntermanagment in ccsm, dort gibt's drei Plugins mit ähnlicher Funktionalität.
<dreamon2> bullgard4, Gerade hatte ich 9.10 LiveCD gestartet da war sda wieder die Festplatte.. oho
<jokrebel> udev?
<dreamon2> Ich bootet jetzt mal von 10.10 livecd.. und bin gespannt.. hab inzwischen am Bios alles verbogen was nur irgendwie geht.
<dreamon2> bootet ich 10.10 ist HDD = sdb und boote ich 9.10 ist hdd sda. Heul heull.. das hab ich nicht verdient
<bullgard4> Dann guck doch mal, das sda bei 10.10 ist.
<dreamon2> bullgard4, Das möchte ich ja.. ich weiß aber nicht warum es da nicht auch so ist.
<notebuck> hallo liebe leute
<notebuck> so. zum ersten mal den irc channel nutzen. dass ich darauf bis jetzt nich bekommen bin.
<notebuck> unter den alten ubuntus gabs beim entfernten desktop die option "nur lokale verbindungen zusallen" oÄ. wo finde ich eine entsprechende einstellung im 10.10?
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Meines Wissens ist es so, daß die Reihenfolge der Bezeichner zufällig ist nach der Zeit festgelgt wird, die er benötigt, um die einzelnen Geräte zu finden.
<juliux> Robert_Zenz: naja nicht mal annähern das gleiche
 * jokrebel hat das auch so schonmal wo gelesen. Wenn dann müsste man udev irgendwie konfigurieren IIRC
<bullgard4> notebuck: System > Einstellungen > Entfernter Bildschirm > (Einstellungen für den entfernten Bildschirm
<notebuck> da kann man aber nur ein und ausschalten. wenn ich den einschalte und 5900 an den pc über den router leite sollte ich doch eigentlich drauf zugreifen können
<notebuck> bleibe aber immer beim conection refused hängen :/
<dreamon2> bullgard4, hab in dem wiki .. suche gemacht.. kamen keine hits
<dreamon2> Ich habs nun nochmal versucht. es ist zu 100% so.  9.10 => sda und 10.10 => sdb. Beides gebootet von LiveCD. 
<bullgard4> dreamon2: Die Regeln, dnach denen die DEvicenamen vergeben werden, stehen in /etc/udev/rules.d/ . Ich empfehle Dir nicht, dort etwas hineinzuschreiben, es sei denn, Du weißt genau, was Du tust.
<Walter_White> ist doch vollkommen egal ob sda sdb oder sdc.... in zeiten von uuid.
<notebuck> wohl war
<notebuck> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/399237/
<dreamon2> Walter_White, Leider nicht. Weil er gleich beim booten auf die swap zugreift. Und er glaub zu wissen das die auf /dev/sda8 ist. was sie aber nicht ist.. die ist dann auf sdb8. In der fstab stehen nur uuids drin!
<Walter_White> notebuck, vergiss vnc, benutz lieber nx wenn möglich.
<notebuck> ok auch ne ganz andere möglichkeit. ging früher immer so schön wenn man der freundin mal eben was einrichten soll
<Walter_White> ach so, du willst übers internetz...na dann teamviewer und ab, klappt immer.
<Walter_White> das über proxy geht brauchst die um fw und ggfls port-forwarding auch keine gedanken machen
<Walter_White> dreamon2, sehr seltsam, klingt verbastelt.
<notebuck> klingt nett
<notebuck> mal testen. danke bis dahin
<dreamon2> Walter_White, Was soll verbastelt sein bei einer Live-CD?
<Walter_White> seit wann swapped ne livecd?
<dreamon2> Walter_White, Es sind 2LiveCDs eine mit 9.10 und eine mit 10.10 und ich sage dir nur was hier passiert.. wenn du mir nicht glaubst mach ich dir gerne Screenshots.
<jokrebel> Walter_White: IMHO wenn eine funktionsfähige erkannt wird schon länger…
<Walter_White> ok das nen argument
<dreamon2> Wenn ich nun mit 9.10 wo ja sda gemountet ist.. einbinde chroot mit den richtigen partitionen und dann grub-update mache.. hab ich da vielleiche eine Chance?
<Walter_White> dreamon2, mounte die partition wo deine fstba drauf ist und änder den swap eintrag halt von uuid auf /dev/sdb8 und fertig.
<Debian2> Um was gehts, dreamon2?
<dreamon2> Walter_White, Das hab ich schon vor einer Stunde gemacht.. ohne resultat. fehlermeldung heißt immer noch /dev/sda
<dreamon2> Debian2, Soll ich dir von anfang an, oder nur die aktuellen Fakten erzähe
<jokrebel> dreamon2: Noch n Grub-Update inziwschen versucht?
<Debian2> aktuelle reicht ;)
<dreamon2> jokrebel, ja, aber das ist schon eine weile her
<Walter_White> dreamon2, boot mal ohne swap und erstell den neu mit mkswap und häng ihn mit swapon ein, vllt hilfts.
<jokrebel> dreamon2: ich meine _nach_ dem ändern der fstab in /dev/hdb8 … wie bereits geschieben :-/
<dreamon2> Debian2, Mein problem ist, das mein auf HDD installiertes System nicht bootet, wenn ich im Bios auf Sata-Mode = AHCI stelle. während es aber sauber bootet wenn ich auf IDE stelle.
<Debian2> Dreamon2: Normalerweise ist keine neuinstallation erforderlich. hsat du dieses schon mal in erwägung gezogen?
<Walter_White> vllt hats bios auch ne macke, mal nach einem update geschaut?
<dreamon2> Debian2, Ich installiere nicht neu.. ich will nur das system wieder mit ahci wieder ans laufen bekommen.. weil es ESATA hotplug unterstützt. System läuft ja wie gesagt wenn ich IDE einstelle im Bios
<dreamon2> Walter_White, ich hab Update/downgrade die ganze palette schon druch
<notebuck> und die beiden festplatte einfach nachm umstellen einfach umstecken?
<Walter_White> und bei aktivertem ahci bootet garnix, oder ist dann nur wap verdreht?
<Walter_White> *swap
<jokrebel> notebuck: is ja die HD mit dem Carreader vertauscht anscheinend.
<dreamon2> Wenn ich mit AHCI bootet (recovery) dann sehe ich das er einiges vorher noch macht.. stoppt dann aber mit der /dev/sda8 swap meldung das die nicht da sei
<Debian2> Dreamon2: Ich vermute, dass keine AHCI treiber vorliegen...gruß debian2
<jokrebel> cardreader
<sdx23> dreamon2: immer noch bei dem Problem?
<notebuck> ok ich dachte 2 festplatten.
<dreamon2> Debian2, Das lustige ist. (ich hab schon vieles versucht) 10.10 von livecd gebootet. jetzt die die Festplatte als sdb angemeldet. Boote ich es mit einer LiveCD von 9.10 dann ist es auf einmal sda.
<dreamon2> sdx23, jaaaaaaa.. der ganze Tage ist im Arsch
<notebuck> im bios die reihenfolge umstellen? geht bei meinem board.
<sdx23> dreamon2: klingt deprimierend. Kam beim Suchen nach dem /dev/sda8 was raus?
<dreamon2> notebuck, Ich hab umgesteckt (notebook) bringt nix. bios kann ich nur boot priorität festlegen .. sonst nix.. auch schon alles probiert
<Limli> Hi
<notebuck> ok bei nem notebook natürlich schwierig.
<notebuck> aber wenn 9.10 sagt sda und 10.10 sdb scheint es eher kein hw/bios problem  zu sein.
<dreamon2> sdx23, Nein ich weiß nicht wo er das her hat /dev/sda8 zu nehmen.. habs nirgends gefunden.. auch bekks hat es mit grep druchsuchen lassen.
<sdx23> dreamon2: hm, ich hab das nur mit halbem Auge verfolgt vorhin.
<dreamon2> sda ist wenn ich von 10.10 boote auf jedenfall der Kartenleser im Notebook. 
<Limli> Kleines Problem mit Ubuntu. Wollte jetzt meinen Server ab und zu als UMTS Gateway nutzen mit einem Web'n'Walk Stick Fusion 2 (E1750). Wenn ich jedoch den Stick einstecke und den Rechner irgendwann reboote, dann wird aus meiner Platte welche auf dem Device sdb liegt und mit sda zusammen im md0 ist komischerweise sdc. Entferne ich den Stick, so wird die Platte normal auf sdb erkannt.
<dreamon2> Wie kommt er nur darauf das swap in /dev/sda8 ist.. das muß er sich doch irgendwo her geholt haben
<Limli> Wie kann ich jetzt Ubuntu beibringen das der Stick z.B. immer sdf sein soll?
 * jokrebel ist immer noch der meinung das das vielleicht im MBR steht………
<dreamon2> sdx23, Genau Fehlermeldung ist > resume: libcrypt version: 1.4.5 -> resume: could not stat the resume device file '/dev/sda8'
<sdx23> dreamon2: /etc/uswsusp.conf:resume device = /dev/sda8
<sdx23> aus dem paste http://pastebin.com/2NenyNSr
<dreamon2> sdx23, ähm.. ich guck ma.. sollt ich das wirklich übersehen haben?
<sdx23> dreamon2: offensichtlich
<dreamon2> sdx23, Darf ich da eine uuid eingeben?
<sdx23> dreamon2: kA, manpage befragen?
<dreamon2> sdx23, wozu geb ich dann in fstab die swap an.. wenn sie da doch schon steht.. 
<sdx23> dreamon2: in der fstab wird sie für swap verwendet. Das Suspend2Disk ist vollkommen unabhängig davon.
<dreamon2> sdx23, du bist der Größte! nun muß ich nur noch die manpage finden.
<sdx23> dreamon2: die schweigt sich dazu aus. Jedenfalls die ich hier hab.
<sdx23> dreamon2: wobei, du kannst die uuid als dev angeben
<Walter_White> dreamon2, starte doch mal das system und geb der kernelzeile im grub noresume mit. liest sich bei dir als ob da susped2disk quersitzt.
<sdx23> dreamon2: /dev/disk/by-uuid/foobar
<dreamon2> Hab die uswsusp.conf device nun mal testweise /dev/sdb8 eingetragen. Die Fehlermeldung ist aber immer noch /dev/sda8
<dreamon2> Ich schau mir die Datei nochmal an. ob ich mich vielleicht vertippt hab
<dreamon2> Walter_White, mach ich beim nächsten versuch!
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<dreamon2> sdx23, hab nun rescue device = /dev/sdb8 stehen.. das ist auch die richtige Partition. Fehler zeigt wie gesagt immer noch /dev/sda7 an
<notebuck> Walter_White: Danke für den Tipp mit TeamViewer. War mir unbekannt.
<notebuck> adieu
<dreamon2> Walter_White, in welche zeile soll ich das schreiben?
<dreamon2> Kernelzeile ganz ans ende..
<Walter_White> zb
<dreamon2> sieht so aus als würde es funktionieren
<dreamon2> Vielleicht muß ich mal ein Resume machen.. das er es neu anlegt?
<Walter_White> das, oder uswsusp mal neu installieren, dreamon2 
<sdx23> vermutlich ehr die initrd neu bauen
<dreamon2> kiste Läuft hotplug geht.. oder swap neu schreiben?
<sdx23> (was beim neuinstallieren von uswsusp auch passieren dürfte, aber man kanns auch von Hand machen)
<sdx23> dreamon2: Nein. Hat mit swap nix zu tun.
<dreamon2> Was soll ich machen?
<dreamon2> Also standby funktionierte gerade
<sdx23> dreamon2: Ein Backup von /boot/initrd.img* #, danach die initramfs neu bauen.
<sdx23> damit: sudo update-initramfs -u -v 
<dreamon2> sdx23, er hat nur ein backup der intird.img-x.x.xx-xx-generic gemacht. sind lauter binär dateien.. ist das so richtig?
<sdx23> dreamon2: ja.
<dreamon2> sdx23, ok, er rattert. Was hab ich da nun gerade gemacht?
<sdx23> liegt das auch noch in /boot und weißt du, wie's heißt? Falls die neue nicht funktionieren sollte(was zugegebenermaßen ehr unwahrscheinlich ist) musst du das per Hand in Grub eintippen können.
<sdx23> dreamon2: in der initramfs liegt diverser Kram, der nicht im Kernel ist und eventuell noch gebraucht wird bevor/um das root-Filesystem zu laden. Die wird nun neu gebaut und wenn ich nicht irre auch die neue Information aus der uswsusp.conf übernommen.
<sdx23> err, s/laden/mounten/
<shetlandpony> sorry sdx23, can't find 'laden' in err's last line
<Debian2> sdx23, bitte query
<dreamon2> 2.6.35-22 
<dreamon2> sdx23, war das alles, sollte ich es nun mal versuchen?
<sdx23> dreamon2: ja.
<Debian2> sdx, bitet queryy
<sdx23> Debian2: Dies ist ein Support-Channel. Nutze Offtopic für Belanglosigkeiten!
<dreamon2> auau.. ich glaub das geht jetzt.
<Kasjopaja> so ein mist hamachi funktioniert unter linux grad nich und laut google muss man warten bis es wieder geht...
<dreamon2> sdx23, Ruhezusatand hat nicht mehr funktioniert..damit könnte ich aber leben
<Wubbbi> Hey leute. Gibt es irgendwo eine PPA, welche den aktuellen ATI ( den von AMD ) driver hat? Hab hab mit dem aktuellen große probleme und hoffe, dass der neue 10.10 diese fixed.
<dreamon2> sdx23, Er hat zwar gesagt das er resumen tut .. die uuid hätte auch gestimmt.. aber blieb dann einfach stehen..
<sdx23> dreamon2: hm, sagt mir so leider nichts. Wobei: Vielleicht wird /dev/disk/by-uuid/* erst später erzeugt, das weiß ich nicht. Fall dem so wäre, wär' klar, dass es nicht tut.
<dreamon2> sdx23, Walter_White , jokrebel. Ich bin euch sehr sehr dankbar, das ich nun wieder normal booten kann. vielen dank
<dreamon2> sdx23, Wenn ich halt im bios mit sata-mode = ide stelle.. wird es halt wieder chaos geben, da ja dann wieder sda anstelle von sdb genommen wird
<[eXception]> hi
<[eXception]> Ich habe in eine programm ein passwort gespeichert, woran ich mich aber nicht mehr erinnern kann. Weiß jemand wie ich das passwort wieder anzeigen lassen kann? (Jetzt werden nur punkte dargestellt)
<[eXception]> in windows gabs ja sowas wie einen password viewer
<sdx23> dreamon2: ja, das ist richtig.
<dreamon2> sdx23, Woran könnte das liegen, das es einmal sda und einmal sdb ist?
<dreamon2> [eXception],  das war auch nur bei alten Windows versionen so.
<sdx23> dreamon2: frag' mich nicht ;)
<sdx23> [eXception]: Wenn ich nicht irre geht das bei gtk/qt nicht.
<[eXception]> mist
<[eXception]> ich kann also diese asterisks nicht unvocern?
<[eXception]> uncovern
<sdx23> Das ist das, was ich eben sagte. Um welche Programm geht es denn, wenn man fragen darf?
<Debian2> Sdx23, ich bitte ein gespräch mit dir
<Debian2> komm queryy
<k1l> Debian2: das hat hier im support channel _nichts_ zu suchen
<dreamon2> So nun kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen. Gute N8
<ssy09> Hallo. Ich habe mir vor einiger zeit wohl die falsche ubuntu version (10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx -) installiert, da ich 4 GB RAM habe aber nur 3 GB erkannt werden. Gibt es die Möglichkeit eine entsprechende 64 bit version "nachinstallieren" kernelchange ? ohne alles neu installieren zu müssen ? Danke für entsprechende Hilfe.
<k1l> ssy09: ab 10.04 sollte es den pae kernel nehmen. damit hast du auch 4gb ram
<ssy09> vielen dank und sorry wenn ich nochmal nachfrage. gibts es irgendwo ein howto  wie ich das machen?
<k1l> ssy09: poste mal nen "uname -a"
<ppq> eigentlich sollte auch die 32bit version die 4gb ansprechen können.
<k1l> ppq: ja mit dem pae kernel
<ppq> das mit den 3,x gb ist ein windows-spezifisches problem
<ppq> k1l: auch ohne
<sdx23> ssy09: Von 32bit kommst du nicht einfach auf 64bit. Der PAE-Kernel ist gewissermaßen ein Workaround, du bleibst damit trotzdem bei 32bit.
<k1l> ppq: anders formuliert. ab 10.04 nimmt er automatisch den pae kernel
<ssy09> Linux ssy-laptop 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Lin
<ssy09> Also im "Systemtest" zeigt er mir 3GB an. Habe aber 4 GB drin
<jokrebel> gn8
<LupusE> hi
<k1l> ssy09: installier mal das paket: linux-image-generic-pae
<ssy09> ok 
<ssy09> So dauert etwas (DSL light) melde mich dann gleich wieder
<ppq> könnte auch ein onboard-grafikchip sein, der sich was abzweigt
<ssy09> Also ich habe ein ThinkPad T61 
<ssy09> und bei top zeigt er mir auch nur 3 GB an
<ssy09> Mem:   3095620k total,
<sdx23> Wenn's n T60 wär', wär' klar, dass es nicht geht. :)
<ssy09> @sdx23 wieso?
<k1l> ssy09: weil vlt das mainboard nicht mit mehr umgehen kann
<sdx23> Weil da der Chipsatz limitiert. Aber das T61 kann's, entweder mit PAE oder mit 64bit Kernel.
<ssy09> ah ok. also ich habe definitiv 4 gb weil ich vorher win 7 mit 4 gb laufen hatte
<ssy09> 64 bit
<ssy09> das paket ist zur hälfte runter geladen. muß ich danach nochwas machen?
<dadrc> ja, neustarten und den kernel mit pae booten
<ssy09> Liebe Leute 1000 Dank ! Es hat geklappt und ihr habt mir eine Menge Ärger erspart. Klasse und DANKE! Mem:   4052496k total,
<dreamon3> Ich hab noch etwas mitgelesen und auch pae nachinstalliert. Leider endet der Bootvorgang in der Konsole. hab nun auch 4GB als freemem. Aber dafür keine Gui mehr
<k1l> ssy09: du hast nun aber kein 64 bit system. aber du wolltest ja auch nur die 4gb nutzen.
<ssy09> genau
<k1l> dreamon2: graka treiber per hand reingefummelt?
<dreamon3> k1l, ist schon eine weile her.. kann mich im moment nicht dran erinnnern
<dreamon3> ich werf ihn mal raus.. und installiere neu.
<dreamon3> k1l, Kommt drauf an, was du mit Hand meinst.. ppa oder von nvidia direkte manuell installiert oder beides? hab (version current) installiert
<k1l> dreamon3: ja. z.b. wenn man den per hand installiert muss man den eh bei jedem kernel update neu installieren
<dreamon3> k1l, heißt das, das ich den pae booten muß und dort über die Konsole installieren muß..? der normale -22 Kernel geht hier.. 
<k1l> du solltest dann den manuell installierten treiber entfernen und dann den aus den quellen installieren. der aus den quellen geht auch bei dem pae kernel
<dreamon3> k1l, Hab nun nvidia treiber deinstalliert und pae gestartet. Nun hängt die Kiste.. letzt Melung war -> starting timidity++ alsa midi emulation.. kann noch zwischen den Konsolen wechseln.. kriege aber keine gui
<dreamon3> k1l, jetzt mußt du mir aber helfen. Leider geht nun mein alter kernel auch nicht mehr in die gui.. 
<k1l> dreamon3: installiere den passenden nvidiatreiber aus den quellen
<k1l> ,nvidia? dreamon3 
<shetlandpony> dreamon3: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<s_p_a_c_e> Guten Abend! Gibt es eine Software um die verbrauchten Datenmengen bei meinem Surfstick im Auge zu behalten?
<LupusE> s_p_a_c_e: z.b. gkrellm. aber es gibt auch wm appletts z.b. ansonsten ist es eine ppp verbindung, du kannst jeden isdn counter nutzen.
<s_p_a_c_e> Lupus: Ok, dann schau ich mal. ein Programm mit einer grafischen Oberfläsche wäre schön :)
<s_p_a_c_e> Oberfläche   
<LupusE> apt-cache search traffic
<s_p_a_c_e> LupusE: was meinst du damit?
<LupusE> ich meine damit, das du gerne suchen darfst nach einen traffic counter, in dem du z.b. den paketmanager dienes vertraens nutzt und dort einen entsprechenden suchbegriff nimmst.
<LupusE> weitere verfeinerungen sind natuerlich optional zu ergaenzen., solange es der suchendialog des fontsends zu deinem paetmanager zulaesst.
<s_p_a_c_e> was hällst du von Conky? 
<dreamon3> k1l, schh... sudo apt-get install nvidia-current -> geht nicht.. das log meldet "no devices detected" -> no screens found. ich versuch mal auf dem alten kernel zu isntalliern
<LupusE> ich halte nichts von metafragen. ende.
<s_p_a_c_e> LupusE: OK
<siml1_> s_p_a_c_e, du kannst dir den traffic mit vnstat mitprotokollieren, und zb mit conky anzeigen lassen
<s_p_a_c_e> siml1_: Danke für den Hinweis :) Ich möcht einfach nur wissen, wie weit mein 5GB/30Tage Account mit der Zeit fortschreitet. Naja, muss ich mich ein bisschen einarbeiten 
<bekks> vnstat oder ifconfig durch rrdtool pumpen und gucken.
<dreamon3> Ich hüpf heute von einem Fettnäpfchen ins andere. Krieg die gui nicht mehr hoch.
<siml1_> s_p_a_c_e, wenn du den stick immer am gleichen rechner verwendest, dann lässt sich das gut mit vnstat protokollieren. ansonsten bietet dir vl dein provider auf seiner seite einen überblick an
<s_p_a_c_e> siml1_: Ich werd mir vnstat mal anschauen, danke :)
<dreamon3> bekks, du bist doch ein Nvidia Freak. Was mach ich wenn ich nvidia current deinstalliert habe.. und trotzdem keine gui bekomme.?
<apollo13> nvidia wieder installieren *hust*
<apollo13> dreamon3: nunja die xorg.conf musst anpassen
<dreamon3> apollo13, hab ich schon mehrmals gemacht. Aber no go.
<dreamon3> Wäre schon froh wenn ich überhaupt ne gui wieder hätte
<apollo13> nunja "bekomme keine gui" ist nix womit wir dir helfen könnten, du musst schon genauer werden…
<dreamon3> Fatal error no screens found
<apollo13> ja klar
<apollo13> aber davor sagt xorg auch noch was^^
<apollo13> paste mal das logfile
<dreamon3> es zeigt viele treiber an.. sagt found nvidia geforce 9600m gt 
<dreamon3> kernel modesetting driver in use, refusing to load
<dreamon3> no devices detected
<apollo13> okay vergiss es
 * Frickelpit pfeift mal ein nvidia-xconfig in den channel oder mindestens ein nvidia-bugreport
<apollo13> Frickelpit: bei deinstallierten nvidia treibern? aja :)
<Frickelpit> apollo13: er will ihn ja wieder installieren
<apollo13> warum deinstalliet man ihn dann?
<Frickelpit> frag nicht mich, frag ihn^^
<dreamon3> Weil ich mit dem Treiber keine Gui bekam..
<dreamon3> aber ist gleich wieder installiert.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-current macht das schon
<Frickelpit> dreamon3: ein wenig genauer wäre nicht verkehrt
<apollo13> nö, da er nichtmal die logfiles posten will hat sich das für mich shcon wieder erledigt
<Frickelpit> keine gui bekam ist so genau wie startet nicht oder passiert nichts
<dreamon3> Frickelpit, er bootet -> letzte Melung war -> starting timidity++ alsa midi emulation.. kann noch zwischen den Konsolen wechseln.. kriege aber keine gui
<Frickelpit> dreamon3: er lief -> letzte meldung war -> gleis 5 hat verspätung… konnte noch taxi fahren, bekam aber kein trinkgeld *scnr*
<Frickelpit> das ist genau so hilfreich, wie deins
<Frickelpit> da fehlt der zusammenhang
<dreamon3> Frickelpit, Ok. Sag mir was genau du wissen möchtest.. 
<Frickelpit> dreamon3: was hast du gemacht, bevor keine grafische oberfläche mehr vorhanden war?
<dreamon3> ich hab nun nvidia-current installiert. 
<dreamon3> Ich hab den pae kernel installiert..  dann ging gui nicht mehr.
<dreamon3> woraufhin ich nvidia.. runter geworfen habe.. und wieder aufspielte.
<dreamon3> leider ohne erfolg
<Frickelpit> du hast nur den treiber installiert?
<Frickelpit> per terminal?
<dreamon3> ja.. nvidia-current
<Frickelpit> hast du nvidia-xconfig ausgeführt, damit er dir auch eine gültige xorg.conf schreibt?
<dreamon3> befehl nicht gefunden
<Frickelpit> …
<Frickelpit> hast du _jetzt_ den treiber installiert? ja oder nein?
<dreamon3> wenn ich sudo apt-get install nvidia-current mache.. kommt die meldung nvidia-current ist schon die neueste version. also gehe ich davon aus. ja
<dreamon3> oder seh ich das falsch?
<Frickelpit> nein
<apollo13> dann führ halt das aus: /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<dreamon3> Error unable to write do dircectory /etc/X11
<Frickelpit> use the force
<dreamon3> ok
<dreamon3> soll ich rebootn?
<apollo13> wenn dir danach ist
<Frickelpit> wozu?
<dreamon3> startx meldet auf jedenfall immer noch den selben fehler.. (no screens found)
<k1l> für die xorg.conf braucht er rootrechte
<apollo13> dreamon3: das ist klar
<apollo13> kill mal alles was mit x und gdm zu tun hat und lad den nvidia treiber
<Frickelpit> reboote lieber *scnr*
<dreamon3> reboot läuft
<dreamon3> selbes problem
<bekks> dreamon3: Schau doch endlich mal in die Logs :)
<dreamon3> hängt wieder
<Frickelpit> xorg.conf in den nopaste
<apollo13> bekks: lass doch, wenn er nicht will
<Frickelpit> so wie die Xorg.0.log
<dreamon3> http://pastebin.com/gh0iyVr3
<apollo13> da hat wohl wer dkms verbockt
<Frickelpit> [    26.603] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<dreamon3> Frickelpit, die meldung kommt aber erst seitdem nvidia-xconfig
<dreamon3> so und nun?
<apollo13> dreamon3: klar, davor hatte er auch nicht vor den nvidia treiber zu laden
<apollo13> paste mal den log von dkms
<apollo13> und schau mal ob nen nvidia.ko wo rumliegt und du hast eh den aktuellsten kernel gebootet?
<dreamon3> apollo13, bitte den befehl.. 
<apollo13> man google?!
<apollo13> ich hab null plan wo auf deinem system das dazupassende logfile ist…
 * apollo13 hat hier kein dkms
<bekks> dreamon3: Wie hadst du denn gerade eben gepasted? :)
<Frickelpit> anyways, time for bed …
<bekks> n8 Frickelpit 
<Frickelpit> n8
<dreamon3> bekks, pastebinit
<bekks> dreamon3: Und genau so auch das dkms log nopasten :)
<dreamon3> bekks, schon.. nur wie heißt das log.. dkms_autoinstaller?
<bekks> guck halt rein das Ding.
<dreamon3> http://pastebin.com/C6UCdT1J
<siml1_> dreamon3, verwende den vesa treiber, wenn nvidia nicht funktioniert. besser als nichts...
<apollo13> dreamon3: guck mal rund um zeile 2352
<apollo13> und btw hast du einen selbstgebastelten kernel?
<apollo13> bzw aus nem ppa?
<dreamon3> apollo13, nein. 
<apollo13> whatever, installier mal die kernel header für deinen kernel und bau das ding neu
<apollo13> (händisch, dann ist dkms auch gesprächiger=
<apollo13> eeks, schon so spät
<dreamon3> http://pastebin.com/PGvzJZjf
<apollo13> und?!
<dreamon3> keine schlimmen ppas drin
<apollo13> ein nein hätte gereicht
<sdx23> dass er n pae-kernel hat ist bekannt?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> zumindest mir nicht :þ
<sdx23> dann ist's das jetzt (es sei denn ich hab was überlesen)
<dadrc> sollte aber eigentlich keinen unterschied machen, der nvidia-treiber geht auch mit dem pae (wieso sollte er auch nicht?)
<apollo13> ändert aber nix daran, dass er die kernel header installieren soll ;) btw warum will man pae?
<dreamon3> nicht mehr hab ich runtergeworfen.. dachte das sei schuld dran
<apollo13> wie gesagt: kernel header installieren und dkms build händisch anwerfen
<apollo13> zum beweis: logs herzeigen, die zeigen, dass die header installiert sind und dkms output pasten
<dreamon3> header ist installiert.. was heißt dkms händsich anwerfen.. mit dkms hab ich leider null bisher gemacht.
<apollo13> man dkms
<dreamon3> Sry, thats higher than the sky
<apollo13> dann steig aufn mount everest
<dreamon3> wenn du vielleicht eine kleinigkeit genauer wärst.. mit  anwerfen kann ich im moment nix anfangen
<apollo13> nunja dkms so starten, dass er das nvidia modul baut
<dreamon3> jetzt steh ich im regen.. 
<sdx23> http://linux.die.net/man/8/dkms ist doch recht übersichtlich
<dreamon3> sdx23, die manpage hab ich auch gefunden. Aber wie soll ich was bauen, wenn ich nicht woraus weiß.
<dreamon3> und was es werden soll.. und wohin
<dreamon3> 100Fragen und danach heißts ich habs falsch gemacht.
<apollo13> dreamon3: dkms macht das ganz von alleine, du musst ihm nur sagen was es tun soll
<bekks> http://www.google.de/#hl=de&expIds=17259,17311,18168,26637,26691,26788,27403&xhr=t&q=dkms+nvidia+howto&cp=17&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=dkms+nvidia+howto
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/38tmozd
<apollo13> und wir können auch nicht mehr tun als die manpage lesen
<apollo13> oh crap, wir können googlen
<apollo13> so gn8
<bekks> Ist der nvidia Treiber überhaupt installiert?
<dreamon3> nvidia-current ist installiert
<bekks> mit apt/aptitude runterschmeissen (purge) und nochmal neu installieren.
<dreamon3> bekks,  hab remove genommen..
<bekks> Dann gucken ob das Modul existiert und was modinfo dazu sagt.
<dreamon3> ich entferne gerade .. installiere gleich nochmal.. dann mach ich modinfo
<dreamon3> ok modinfo zeigt viel zeug an.. willst du sehen?
<dreamon3> Wenn ich nur wüßte wie ich das mit pastebinit mache -> pastebinit modinfo nvidia-current motzt nur
<k1l> dreamon3: modinfo nvidia.. | pastebinit
<k1l> also zum pastebinit pipen
<dreamon3> http://pastebin.com/v5RWe4nT
<dreamon3> warning, could not open module nvidia (xorg.0.log)
<dreamon3> bekks, und nu?
<dreamon3> so ein scheiß dreck.. verdammt.. nur wegen dem schrott pae
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-31
<Iceicebaby> Hallo zusammen
<grossing> hi
<Archangels2> hallo
<Archangels2> koennen jemanden meine ubuntu reparieren?
<grossing> du selber. Was hast denn kaputt gemacht?
<Archangels2> Audacity
<grossing> was geht nicht mehr? wieso ist es kaputt?
<Archangels2> seit Ich Upgade zu 11.10, es oeffnet nicht.
<Archangels2> es tut mir leid, ist meine Grammatik gebrochnet?
<grossing> die ist etwas kaputt, aber ich verstehe dich :-)
<grossing> hast du mal versucht in einem Terminal mit   audacity  zu starten?
<Archangels2> ein moment
<Archangels2> ja, es sagt nichts.
<grossing> uh, *gar* nichts?
<Archangels2> gar nichts.
<grossing> was sagt   whereis audacity
<Archangels2> /usr/bin/audacity /usr/share/audacity /usr /man/man1/audacity.1.gz
<Archangels2> systemmoniter sagt es geht
<grossing> sagt das auch       ps ax | grep auda    ?
<Archangels2> systemmonitor oder terminal?
<grossing> terminal
<grossing> da sollte sowas rauskommen: 13711 pts/6    Sl+    0:01 audacity
<Archangels2> oh, ja es sagt "3008 pts/1    Sl+     0:00 audacity"
<grossing> dann muß es sich irgendwo verstecken
<Archangels2> wo muss ich suchen dann?  Unter Sofa?
<Archangels2> *suchen dann
<Archangels2> *dann suchen
<grossing> probier mal folgendes: ALT drücken und gedrückt halten und Tabulatortaste drücken (und diese wieder loslassen)
<grossing> Taucht es da irgendwo auf?
<Archangels2> ein moment, 
<Archangels2> es ist nicht da
<Archangels2> avidemux  oeffnet nicht ebenso
<Archangels2> abber ich kill es von systemmonitor und dan es oeffnet
<grossing> dann funktioniert es?
<Archangels2> alle meine audio Applikationen sind kaput
<Archangels2> ja es funktionert
<Archangels2> nur avidemux
<grossing> mom
<Archangels2> vielleicht weil es ein video Applikation sein?
<Archangels2> mom? ist das ein Akronym?
<grossing> mom für moment
<Archangels2> oh
<grossing> hast du mehrere Arbeitsflächen? Nicht daß sich da was versteckt
<Archangels2> 3 mehr, alle sind leer.
<Archangels2> vielleicht es ist unter meine Bleistift.
<Archangels2> Nein, nicht da
<grossing> sorry, da bin ich ratlos. Vielleicht fragst heute nachmittag nochmal? Da sind mehr Leute anwesend
<Archangels2> es geibt genug Leute am englische Channel, abber alle sind beschaeftigt.
<Archangels2> Danke fuer versuchen.
<grossing> hast du da schon gefragt?
<Archangels2> ja
<grossing> hm, ok. Vielleicht antwortet noch einer. Viel Glück!
<Archangels2> Wie spaet ist es im Deutchland?
<grossing> Akteull ist es 3:34h
<grossing> *Aktuell
<Archangels2> oh, darum gibt nur ein person heir.
<grossing> genau. viele schlafen :-)
<bullgard4> Archangels2: Ich hatte denselben oder einen ähnlichen Fehler mit Audacious in Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME 3. Ich habe einen Fehlerbericht verfaßt für Launchpad. 
<Archangels2> Ich denke meine Problem ist groesser aus Audacity.
<bullgard4> Archangels2: Ich habe Dich nicht gut verstanden. Bitte sage es noch einmal mit anderen Worten.
<Archangels2> Alle meine audio Applikationen malfunktioniert. nicht nur Audacity
<Archangels2> aber ich muss gehen jetzt
<Nalkem> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<Whyhoz> ubuntu ftw
<bullgard4> Beim Installieren von Firefox erzeugt Ubuntu ein Verzeichnis Home/.mozilla/firefox/<abcdefgh>.default/ . Ist der Wert von <abcdefgh> bei allen Benutzern bei einer bestimmten Firefox-Version anfänglich gleich, oder vergibt die Installationsroutine dafür einen Zufallswert?
<Antiqua> imho zufallswert
<bullgard4> hm
<trukosh> Moin, wo lege ich für einen Benutzer die Standard-Desktop-Umgebung fest? 
<Whyhoz> nao6v20q.default bei ubuntu 11.04
<Whyhoz> trukosh beim einloggen kannste das umstellen
<Whyhoz> klickst auf den benutzer und unten kannste auswählen welches environment
<bullgard4> Whyhoz: Mich interessiert 11.10 und 10.04.
<Whyhoz> 11.10 kann ich immo nicht nachschaun ;)
<k1l_> bullgard4: es wird zufällg generiert. alles weitere bitte die firefox jungs fragen
<Whyhoz> und 10.04 habe ich nirgends mehr ...
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard4: ist schon seit (gefühlt) ewigen zeiten, mindestens jedoch seit 8.04 ein zufallswert.
<bullgard4> ok
<Whyhoz> mal ne frage meinerseits : es gibt keine möglichkeit auf 11.10 noch gnome 2 laufen zu lassen oder ?
<Whyhoz> mit unity kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen ...
<trukosh> Hm, ich melde mich mit dem Benutzer über xrdp/vnc an, da kommt keine Auswahl ..
<dc5ala> Whyhoz, mittels gnome-session-fallback oder gnome-panel, ist aber nimmer ganz das alte gnome2
<bullgard4> Whyhoz: Auf 11.10 kannst Du gnome-shell nachinstallieren. Das empfehle ich Dir. Die neue Oberfläche verlangt aber ein Eingewöhnen.
<dc5ala> trukosh, wirf mal einen Blick in deine ~/.dmrc
<engel> Hallo, ich habe Unity-Panik. Gestern habe ich diesen Rechner einer Freundin leichtfertig von LTS auf eine neue Ubuntu-Version gebracht und jetzt weiß ich nicht einmal wie ich den Rechner ausschalten soll. Es kann doch nicht sein das ich "Herunterfahren" suchen muss ("Shutdown", "Ausschalten") funktioniert z.B. nicht.
<dadrc> engel, oben rechts im Nutzermenü sollte ein Knopf dafür sein
<engel> ist er leider nicht, da kann ich nur Benutzer wechseln
<dadrc> engel, 11.10?
<engel> ich gehe davon aus
<dadrc> Dann sollte oben rechts neben dem Nutzermenü noch ein Zahnrad oder so sein... Moment, eben Unity anmachen
<LetoThe2nd> engel: ähm... es war vorher _LTS_, sprich 10.04, und du hast irgendwie *direkt* auf 11.10 upgedatet? oder tatsächlich ->10.10->11.04->11.10 gemacht?
<k1l_> engel: ĝib mal "lsb_release -a" ein und nopaste den output bitte
<k1l_> ,nopaste? engel 
<shetlandpony> engel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<engel> ich weiss leider auch nicht wie ich hier zu einer console komme
<k1l_> strg+alt+t
<k1l_> terminal reicht dafür total
<engel> 11.10 ist was ist.
<k1l_> ganz oben rechts sollte dein nutzername stehen als vorletztes symbol. rechte daneben ist noch ein computer oder ein zahnrad (je nachdem welches theme und icon pack). da mal drauf klicken und unten herunterfahren auswählen
<engel> bei mir ist der Nutzername das letzte rechts oben
<Whyhoz> warum installierst du dir nicht den xfce desktop ?
<Whyhoz> unity macht mir auch nur mucken ...
<k1l_> hmm, hast du denn auch alle zwischenupgrades gemacht? also 10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10 ? oder wie hast du geupgradet?
<k1l_> Whyhoz: wenn man unity nutzen möchte und nur das applet fehlt hilft einem das auch nicht weiter :)
<Whyhoz> heheee bei mir hat unity (11.10) rumgespackt. Die panels wurden nicht korrekt angezeigt. Hatte aber auch sehr spatanische hardware
<engel> Also der LTS war auf dem aktuellen Stand, auf welchem auch immer, und dann wurde oben dieses 11.10 angeboten und ich habe leichtfertig drauf geklickt (und nach einem Tag, wg. der irre langsamen Verbindung) haben wir nun den Salat.
<Whyhoz> hmm
<Whyhoz> kommst du noch in ein terminal ?
<engel> die hardware hier ist auch spartanisch
<k1l_> engel: nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe, die ich eben erfragt habe
<engel> dank ctrl-alt-t
<k1l_> weil man kann _nicht_ von der lts direkt auf 11.10 upgraden
<engel> leider sagt mir nopast nix
<k1l_> wenn du es doch gemacht hast mit fiesen workarounds, dann wissen wir auch warum das bei dir schiefgeht
<Whyhoz> ach posts einfach rein ...
<k1l_> engel: scroll mal hoch, da wird es erklärt
<k1l_> ,slap Whyhoz 
 * shetlandpony slaps Whyhoz with a knockout punch.
<Whyhoz> solange es unter 3 zeilen ist ;=
<k1l_> Whyhoz: lass das
<Guest1371> hi
<Whyhoz> hi
<Whyhoz> auf dieser post was weis ich kannste text einfügen und uns nur den link geben , damit der channel nicht so zugespammt wird 
<engel> No LSB modules are available.
<engel> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<engel> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<engel> Release:	11.10
<k1l_> ,slap engel 
 * shetlandpony slaps engel with a large smelly trout.
<engel> Codename:	oneiric
<k1l_> ,nopaste? engel 
<shetlandpony> engel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Whyhoz> willste überhaupt bei unity bleiben oder auf KDE / XFCE oder GNOME 3 wechseln ?
<Whyhoz> paste pocoo ist glaub down ...
<k1l_> engel: siehst du links in der dash dieses zahnrad? wenn ja, klick mal drauf und geh zu darstellungen
<Whyhoz> k1l unity user ?
<k1l_> Whyhoz: unter anderem. aber für offtopic bitte den offtopic channel benutzen, damit hier die hilfesuchenden nicht verwirrt werden
<engel> wenn ich die Programmmenüs wieder finden würde (oder äquivalent) und das Netzwerkmenue (weil die wlan-Verbindung nicht immer auf Anhieb hinhaut) bleibe ich gerne dabei, was wohl die Zukunft sein soll, ansonsten war Gnome3 wohl vorher halbwegs akzeptiert.
<Whyhoz> gnome3 kam mir ein bissel schlecht integriert vor . Und war einfach kein gnome 2 :D
<Whyhoz> aber b2topic
<engel> ich habe übrigens Schwierigkeiten im browser  paste.pocoo.org zu öffnen
<Whyhoz> joa ist down ... geht bei mir auch nicht
<k1l_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/  geht auch
<Whyhoz> http://gbpaste.org/
<Whyhoz> http://gbpaste.org/uxR69
<Whyhoz> for example
<engel> ein Zahnrad sehe ich nirgends, so ein Ubuntu Rad ist oben links in dem Ikonmenü, da kommt dann auch die Suchfunktion mit der ich das herunterfahren bisher bewerkstelligt habe, aber das kann es ja nicht sein, dass man den jeweiligen deutschen Zauberausdruck kennen muss um dann über Suche fündig zu werden.
<Whyhoz> engel aber die leiste links hast du oder ?
<k1l_> engel: gib mal in der dash "systemeinstellungen" ein.
<k1l_> engel: dann dort auf darstellungen. dort unten dann bitte mal ein anderes theme auswählen und akzeptieren. 
<engel> von Ambiance nach Radiance, ok jetzt habe ich das Zahnrad, danke.
<k1l_> engel: gut.
<k1l_> ,unity? engel 
<shetlandpony> engel, unity ist die Standard-Desktopoberflche von Ubuntu. Es gibt sowohl eine 3D als auch eine 2D-Fallback Variante. Mehr Informationen und einige Tipps und Tricks hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<k1l_> engel: dort im link vom bot findest du auch noch eine einführung und einige tipps.
<engel> das habe ich schon gelesen, aber nichts hat so funktioniert.
<engel> z.B. ließ sich das Iconmenue nicht umsortieren.
<engel> die Ikons Persönlich-Ordner (hat sich jetzt ergeben) aber Systemeinstellungen, Mülleimer sind leere Ikons.
<schweegi> Welches Programm empfiehlt sich außer NetBeans zur C-Programmierung (bitte mit grafischer Oberfläche) unter Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<engel> die Aktualisierungsverwaltung listet zwar einen neuen SeaMonkey2.4.1 auf, aber ich kann ihn nicht anklicken um ihn zu aktualisieren.
<k1l_> was steht denn oben drüber bei der kategorie?
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: da kann man jetzt nicht sooo viel dazu sagen. willst du mit autotools, oder ohne... eine bestimmtes buildsystem? integration in eine bestimmte versionsverwaltung? etc.pp.?
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: wir lernen im Studium gerade das Programmieren mit C, die machen das mit Visual Studio. Es macht jedoch nicht viel Sinn zu versuchen das mit wine ans laufen zu bekommen. 
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: von daher denke ich das ein einfacher Editor reicht, der das Programm dann auch durch einen Compiler ausführen kann
<engel> in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung sehe ich keine Kategorien. Ganz oben ist nur Distributionsaktualisierungen angeklickt
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: ich weiß nur nicht welche es da alle gibt, NetBeans ist für ein Netbook etwas überladen
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: vllt. geany. über die compilerintegration kann ich dann aber nicht viel sagen, ausser dass sie wohl existiert.
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: Ich schau ihn mir mal an, er scheint sich ja aufs wesentliche zu beschränken. :) Erstmal danke für den Tipp!
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: sei dir aber der tatsache bewusst, dass VS alles mögliche ist, aber nicht standardkonform. die meisten demoprogramme werden also *nicht* sofort auf dem gcc laufen.
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: Deswegen war ich auch so erstaunt das wir das mit VS machen sollten. Die haben wohl immer mit Eclipse gearbeitet, damit gab es unter Win aber wohl Abstürze.. aber das wird OT. Also kann ich nicht einfach den Quellcode von einem ins andere Programm importieren?
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: eingeschränkt, und die projektfiles ganz sicher nicht.
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: macht es dann nicht mehr Sinn, alles nur mit VS zu machen statt mit mehreren Programmen?
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: das musst du deinen dozenten fragen. meiner meinung nach lernt man programmieren immer noch mit nem blanken editor und ner kommandozeile. die ganzen IDE-build-klicker haben nämlich in ca. 99% aller fälle keinen schimmer davon, wie nun compiler, linker, etc. zusammengehören, abgesehen von den drei buzzwords die sie in der vorlesung auswendig lernen musstne.
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: Klingt logisch. Ich habe zwar schon oft im Terminal gearbeitet wegen der Paketverwaltung etc., aber noch nie mit vim oder so, da fehlt es mir noch an Erfahrung
<geser> schweegi: auf welche Ziel-Plattform wird in dem Kurs gelehrt? und kannst du bereits C-Programmieren?
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: du kannst auch gedit nehmen, keiner sagt dass es vim sein muss. aber empfehle nachdrücklich, zu lernen wie man von hand kompiliert, also wie der compiler funktioniert.
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: aber wie gesagt - frag am besten den dozenten. wir sind wohl nicht die richtigen, um ihm ins handwerk zu pfuschen.
<Longbottom> schweegi: vim ist sehr gut, ich kann den nur empfehlen. Aber es dauert länger als bei anderen Editoren, bis man den beherrscht. Wenn es grafisch sein muss, gibt es immer noch gvim.
<schweegi> geser: Windows, da Visual Studio eingesetzt wird. Und nein ich lerne es gerade in der Vorlesung und den Praktikastunden
<geser> schweegi: dann würde ich wirklich vorschlagen bei VS zu bleiben (auch wenn du dafür Windows nutzen musst), so kann dir der Dozent wenigstens helfen bei Problemen
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: Recht hast du, ich werde ihn dazu mal fragen.. 
<schweegi> geser: Ich will aber nur ungerne auf mein Netbook, welches ich immer mit zur FH nehme, WIndows draufmachen. Ubuntu 10.04 läuft dort sehr schnell und zuverlässig drauf
<schweegi> Diejenigen in der Vorlesung mit MacBooks haben mit VS ja das gleiche Problem :D
<geser> werden euch denn keine Labor-Rechner zur Verfügung gestellt? (langsam wird es OT)
<schweegi> Doch, die laufen aber auch auf Windows. Und man entwickelt ja auch mal zwischendurch in den Freistunden an den Programmen, daher das Netbook und die Frage nach einer Entwicklungsumgebung für Ubuntu
<schweegi> danke erstmal für eure beiträge :) 
<dc5ala> schweegi, kannst auch mal den QT-Designer ausprobieren. Ist zwar primär für c++ und QT, aber vielleicht kannst damit auch was anfangen ;) GUI ist jedenfalls recht nett.
<dc5ala> oder QT Creator heißt das Teil
<schweegi> dc5ala: ich schau es mir mal an :) 
<dadrc> schweegi, auch wenn ich gerade etwas spät dran bin: Codeblocks, wenn es denn eine IDE sein soll
<Orcor> was kann man eigentlich machen wenn auf einmal Maus und Tastatur nicht mehr funktionieren 
<k1l_> in eine konsole wechseln und dort vlt mal gucken was sache ist
<Orcor> also am WE hatte ich folgendes Ubuntu 11.10 ist auf einmal hengen geblieben und keine Tastatur und Maus ging auch bei hochfahren
<Orcor> also kann ich auch nicht bei der Konsole nachschauen 
<jokrebel_> Orcor: Beides USB?
<Orcor> auch beim hochfahren wo ich das Paswrt am Anfang eingeben soll ist alles eingefrorren und Tastatur ging da auch nicht 
<Orcor> ja beides usb
<jokrebel_> Orcor: schon mal am USB-Port für 30 Sekunden abgesteckt?
<Orcor> ich hab es aber folgender weise repariert: Ubuntu 11.10 Live CD zum laufen gemacht dann geschaut was mit der HD ist habe ich nix finden können habe dann die HD überprüft nach Fehlern ist nix besonderes gekommen und als ich dann neu gestartet habe ging auf einmal wieder alles
<Orcor> ich hab alles was am usb dran war abgesteckt für 1 stunden 
<Orcor> ich finde es nur komisch das seid 1 Jahr ich Ubuntu nutze und so was noch nie hatte
<Orcor> rätselhaft ist warum der sich auf einmal aufgehängt hat
<bullgard4> Orcor: Einen Grund, warum er sich aufgehängt hat, findest Du meistens im Log /vor/log/syslog.
<Orcor> aha ok
<Orcor> mir ist nur aufgefahlen das bevor der sich aufgehängt hat ich in Unity ein Programm aufgemacht habe udn dann auf einmal die Maus nicht mehr ging und die tastatur als ich auf reset gemacht habe ist der dann auch eingefrorren beim hochfahren 
<Orcor> geholfen hat mir dabei es wieder zum laufen zu bringen Live CD
<Orcor> falls jemand so ähnliches Problem hatte wie ich einfach mal mit der Ubuntu Live CD mal die Festplatte nach Fehlern zu überprüfen denn in denn meisten Fällen wird automatisch etwas korrigiert und dann geht wieder alles
<k1l_> Orcor: man drückt auch nicht einfach auf reset, wenn der rechner hängt
<Orcor> und was machst du dann wenn deine Tastatur nicht geht und die Maus
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> habe pc angelassen und für 1 std die usb maus udn Tastatur weg gemacht hat auch nix geholfen
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ  das hilft dann meist noch
<Orcor> aber bei mir hat nix geholfen da ich meine Tastatur nicht nutzen konnte 
<k1l_> Orcor: die tastenkombinationen werden anders verarbeitet als die normalen tasteneingaben und shortcuts für unity etc.
<Orcor> aber bei mir konnte ich überhaupt nicht meine Tastatur nutzen auch keine Maus
<k1l_> Orcor: ich habe doch grade erklärt, dass das vollkommen egal ist
<Orcor> aber der Link was du mir gesendet hast  da steht trotzdem welche tastaturknüpfe man drücken sollte
<Orcor> und genau das ging bei mir nicht 
<k1l_> Orcor: soll ich dich erst ne std. bannen, bis du den link gelesen hast? da ist erklärt was der unterschied zu diesen speziellen shortcuts ist
<k1l_> Orcor: geh lesen!
<Orcor> weil ich keine Tastatur nutzen konnte wie soll man dann sonnst ohne Tastatur arbeiten
<Orcor> ich hab gelesen auf dre Seite
<Orcor> nur du verstehst mich nicht das ohne tastatur ich nix machen kann 
<k1l_> nein hast du nicht. dort ist erklärt, dass es kernel-spezifische-tastenkombinationen sind. die interessiert nicht, ob dein unity, dein programm oder sonstwas hängt. solange da nen kernel läuft klappen die.
<Orcor> ich kann keine Tastenkombinationen nutzen so lange die Tastatur nicht geht  oder verstehst du das imemr noch nicht
<k1l_> Orcor: es reicht
<Orcor> ja
<Orcor> aber das ist un logisch wenn ich pc hochfahre das die Tastatur man nicht nutzen kann und ich soll da irgend welche spezifischen Tastenkombinationen drücken 
<k1l_> Orcor: nein ist es nicht
<k1l_> es sind notfall tastenkombinationen. die direkt zum kernel gehen
<Orcor> dann sag mir mal wenn deine tastatur nicht geht wie kansnt du was am pc machen ? per Gedanken ?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Wer sagt Dir denn, dass _alle_ Tastenkombinationen nicht gingen?
<k1l_> Orcor: nur, weil nicht "asdf" kommt, wenn du "asdf" drückst heisst das nicht, dass die tastatur nicht mehr geht
<Orcor> ich ahbe auch in Kernel verschiedene sachen ausgesucht und das hat auch nicht geholfen 
<Orcor> naja ist nun egal ich habe es mit ubuntu live cd  wieder zum laufen gebracht
<jokrebel> Orcor: Willst Du uns hier veralbern?
<Orcor> nein
<Orcor> ich sage wie es bei mir war
<k1l_> Orcor: könnte es vlt sein, dass die user mit mehr ahnung vlt besser wissen was war?
<Orcor> du konntest drücken was du möchtest auf deine Tastatur passiert ist nix
<k1l_> Orcor: das ist egal. hast du die magic sysreq befehle ausgetestet gehabt?
<Orcor> nicht jeder User hat denn gleichen PC oder sonnst was 
<Orcor> nein habe ich nicht
<Orcor> wei damit mich net so auskenne 
<k1l_> Orcor: also sag doch nicht, dass diese nicht gehen.
<Orcor> live cd hat nach ne hd überprüfung es auch zum laufen gbracht
<Orcor> habe mich gewundert
<k1l_> Orcor: ja also. dann trete hier nicht so prollohaft auf. lies mal den artikel vom ersten wort bis zu letzten. dann lernst du, was der unterschied zu ist
<Orcor> ja habe ich vorhin gelesen
<Orcor> danke dir für die netten Infos
<kiwik> Hallo Leute, ich habe ein komisches Problem, wenn ich einen Lautstärkenregler in meinen Panel adde & ein Benachrichtungsfeld schon integriert ist sieht es zunächst alles normal aus. Jedoch wenn ich mich neu anmelde/neustarte entsteht ein rieseges Leerfeld nachdem Benachrichtigungsfeld. Ich nutze Ubuntu 11.10 mit lxde.
<kiwik> Kann mir keiner helfen?
<Orcor> was für Linux hast du 
<franki> Hallo zusammen, ist es möglich in der Unity-Leiste laufende Programme nur auf aktivem Arbeitsfläche anzuzeigen ? 
<k3Rn> hallo!
<k3Rn> ich möchte gern das tool guestfish unter natty installieren. ich hab hier gerade diese debian packages gefunden: http://packages.debian.org/sid/guestfish - wie installiere ich dieses package am besten? kann man direkt alle "dependencies" mit installieren lassen?
<cvoid> hi
<cvoid> wo schalte ich denn das "zuklappverhalten" bei 11.10 um? immer wenn ich mein laptop zuklappte geht er in hibernate... mir fehlen etwas die gnome einstellungsdinger
<pAt_> cvoid: in der Energieverwaltung
<cvoid> ich komm mir langsam zu dumm fuer unity vor
<pAt_> warum das denn?
<k1l_> k3Rn: http://libguestfs.org/FAQ.html  sagt, die haben ubuntu pakete. 
<cvoid> keine ahnung aber ich fand mein altes gnome mit compiz irgendwie intuitiver
<cvoid> und ich hab ne ati graka und das ist ja eh ein nie endendes drama
<pAt_> ich werde wohl auch kein langfristiger Unity-Nutzer cvoid
<cvoid> aber gnome classic ist total hinueber
<cvoid> da geht garnix mehr richtig
<pAt_> jep, das kann man nicht verwenden
<pAt_> aber XFCE geht gut, das bekommt man so hin das es fast wie Gnome 2 sich verhält und aussieht
<k1l_> wenn man kein unity oder gnome3 will sollte man entweder auf die 10.04 lts setzen oder sich mal die anderen DE angucken
<cvoid> k1l_: "DE"?
<k1l_> desktop enviroment
<k1l_> also xfce. lxde, kde, gnome, etc
<cvoid> ich mag compiz
<pAt_> XFCE geht auch mit compiz
<cvoid> wie installier ich das nach?
<jokrebel> Bitte die Diskussionen über für und wieder der einzelnen DE nebenan führen, danke.
<pAt_> apt-get install xfce4
<jokrebel> cvoid: nein
<cvoid> "nein"?
<cvoid> auf was nun bezogen?
<cvoid> pAt_: merci
<jokrebel> cvoid: xubuntu-desktop ist das Metapaket das Du willst.
<pAt_> de rien :)
<cvoid> ah ok
<pAt_> kann man auch machen, ich installier lieber xfce nach
<pAt_> brauch kein xubuntu boot splash usw
<cvoid> ah das metapaket ueberbuegelt einfach alles was bisher da war?
<pAt_> teilweise ja, also z.b. eben das Boot-Splash und Login Screen
<cvoid> ich will eher die moeglichkeit das in $neuer_name_fuer_den_gdm_ersatz auszuwaehlen
<cvoid> dann eher exfce4 oder?
<jokrebel> cvoid: zusätzlich, Du kannst dann zwischen den DM wählen.
<cvoid> ah
<pAt_> gdm bleibt
<k1l_> pAt_: lightdm seit oneiric
<pAt_> ups, stimmt
<cvoid> der name ist mir nich eingefallen
<jokrebel> Und wenn man xubuntu-desktop nachinstalliert kann man wählen.
<cvoid> ok
<pAt_> mit xfce auch ;)
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed: "If you want to see the oneiric-proposed packages under the 'Upgradable Packages' listing, run Aptitude as follows 'sudo aptitude -t oneiric-proposed'. Warum erhalte ich dabei die Fehlermeldung: "E: Der Wert »oneiric-proposed« ist ungültig für APT::Default-Release, da eine solche Veröffentlichung nicht in den Quellen verfügbar ist."?
<cvoid> so ich test dann mal xf
<cvoid> danke byebye
<bullgard4> [gelöst]  Der Fehler ist verschwunden, nachdem ich Update-Manager aufgerufen habe und um Aktualisierung gebeten habe. Update-Manager hat zwar gesagt, daß es nichts zu aktualisieren gäbe. Aber der Fehler in Aptitude ist nun weg.
<RAMZi___> hallo, woit öffne ich eine installer.bin ??
<RAMZi___> *wmit
<RAMZi___> womit
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi___: mit gar nichts. lies die mitgelieferte installationsanleitung.
<RAMZi___> ich habe für pokerth keine installationsanleitung, und firefox hat für .bin kein programm zum öffnen verknüpft
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi___: und so ganz nebenbei raten wir von solchen querinstallationen nachdrücklich ab, da sie fast immer nur ärger mit sich bringen.
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi___: dann frag da, wo du das ding her hast.
<geser> RAMZi___: warum nimmst du nicht das fertige Paket aus den Ubuntu-Quellen?
<RAMZi___> weil das verlatet ist / nicht die neuste version
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi___: denn, falls es dir nicht bekannt ist - dateinamenendungen sind unter linux schall und rauch, völlig unwichtig. wenn der verteiler nicht mal valide installationsanweisungen inkl. möglichkeit zum entfernen mitliefern kann, sollte man von sowas ohnehin grösstmöglichen abstand nehmen.
<MichaelD> RAMZI: das kann man aber mit Befehl im Terminal updaten
<MichaelD> erst die alte version installieren, dann im terminal auf die neueste version updaten
<MichaelD> hmm, schon wech..
<LetoThe2nd> die klassische reaktion wenn die antworten nicht gefällig genug waren. 
<MichaelD> jau..
<ring0> aufmerksamkeitsspanne noch nicht mal 5 min
<bullgard4> MichaelD: Das Leid des Helfers.
<MichaelD> dafür gibt es bei ubuntuusers.de hilfen, und auch auf diversen downloadseiten wie chip.de,
<MichaelD> dort hatte ich den befehl für FF jedenfalls gefunden als ich da nicht weiter kam.
<MichaelD> klappte problemlos, man sollte sich eben mal die mühe machen bisschen zu lesen
<LetoThe2nd> ist ja egal, er ist nicht mehr da. ticket zur seite legen ;)
<MichaelD> jipp
<alex___> hello
<alex___> hi
<alex___> i need help
<ring0> alex___, das ist ein deutscher kanal hier
<alex___> okay gut das wusste ich nicht
<alex___> wie änder ich mein Username?
<ring0> alex___, mit /nick neuernick
<Alphasirium> danke
<Alphasirium> join  kornbluth.freenode.net
<ring0> Alphasirium, mit / davor. andererseits bist du schon hier auf freenode
<k1l_> ,irssi? Alphasirium 
<shetlandpony> Alphasirium, irssi ist ein IRC Client fuer die Console. Informationen findet man auf http://irssi.org, http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Irssi
<k1l_> da findest du noch mehr infos zu befehlen :)
<Alphasirium> ja ich komm noch nicht ganz klar damit:) Danke
<AlexAnteMachina> hallo
<AlexAnteMachina> gibt es ein einfaches tool um ein notebook flugs zum w-lan access point zu machen?
<k1l_> den network manager
<AlexAnteMachina> ach, der kann das?
<AlexAnteMachina> das war mir nicht bewusst.
<k1l_> ,router? AlexAnteMachina 
<shetlandpony> AlexAnteMachina, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<dAnjou> hat einer n schimmer, wo unter oneiric bei xfce das xfapplet hin ist?
<AlexAnteMachina> k1l_, naja, ich wollte die umts verbindung per w-lan zur verfügung stellen.
<dadrc> dAnjou, weg, weil es kein Gnome 2 mehr gibt
<k1l_> oben sind direkt 2 links zu 2 wlan router internet freigabe dingsbums artikel
<grmls> moin
<dAnjou> shit
<dadrc> dAnjou, irgendwo auf launchpad gibt es noch eine Version aus der Beta, die halbwegs funktioniert, aber ich kann nur empfehlen, sich nach Alternativen umzusehen
<AlexAnteMachina> k1l_, besten Dank für die Hilfe!
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Kennt eventuell jemand einen php parser mit dem ich "/etc/network/interfaces" einlesen kann?
<alex2> wie kann ich am besten meine Distrubtion ändern ohne datenverlust?
<alex2> z.B von 11.10 auf 10.10
<dadrc> Niedrigere Versionen installieren geht nur mit Neuinstallation
<alex2> das heißt ich muss alles platt machen?
<dadrc> Also: Backup machen, neu installieren, wichtige Daten zurückkopieren
<dadrc> ka
<k1l_> alex2: alex2 downgrades gibt es nicht. aber mit backups und dann 10.10 installieren und daten und einstellungen wieder selektiv zurückspielen sollte gehen
<dadrc> *ja
<alex2> ja das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht...
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed: "Once Apport is enabled you need to start the process do that with the following command. '~$ sudo service apport start'. Da erhalte ich aber die Antwort: "start: Job Failed to start." Wie komme ich diesem Fehler auf die Spur? 
<dadrc> bullgard4, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport
<k1l_> bullgard4: die proposed quellen sind was für entwickler und tester. diese sind nicht für den normalen betrieb. wenn du nicht selbst in der lage bist dir informationen zu suchen und dir selbst zu helfen, solltest du die finger davon lassen.
<bullgard4> k1l_: Ich habe einen Fehler aufgespürt und gemeldet. nach mir haben denselben Fehler noch >10 Leute auch gefunden. Ubuntu-Maintainer haben den Fehler anerkannt. Der Fehler wurde upstream gefixt. Ubuntu-Maintainer haben einen Fix in -propsed gestellt. Sie haben mich gebeten, diese -proposed-Version zu testen. Sie haben mir eine Methode vorgeschlagen, diesen Test durchzuführen. Dieser Methode...
<bullgard4> ...folge ich jetzt. In diesem Zusammewnhang bon ich 
<bullgard4> bin ich auf ddas geschilderte Problem gestoßen. 
<dadrc> Lösung steht im Wiki-Artikel, ganz am Anfang.
<bullgard4> dadrc: Mit der Option force_start=1 klappt es. Warum es ohne sie trotz des Vorgehens nach https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed nicht klappte, werde ich später untersuchen. --  Danke!
<bullgard4> An alle! Heute das Ubuntu Developer Sumit begonnen. Ein absoluter Höhepunkt bei der Weiterentwicklung von Ubuntu. Jeder kann teilnehmen! http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<bullgard4> s/Sumit/Summit/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: An alle! Heute das Ubuntu Developer Summit begonnen. Ein absoluter Höhepunkt bei der Weiterentwicklung von Ubuntu. Jeder kann teilnehmen! http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<apollo13> ,ot? bullgard4 
<shetlandpony> bullgard4: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<spiongraz> kann mir wer ein editor empfehlen der in dateien suchen und ersetzen kann? kate kann nur in dateien suchen...
<LetoThe2nd> spiongraz: würde mich zwar wundern, aber: (g)vim, gedit, sed..
<spiongraz> mich wunderts auch....
<spiongraz> ok dann mal gedit auschecken
<spiongraz> The answer is simple. As of Kate 3.4.3 (present in KDE 4.4.3) you can not replace in multiple files at once but just in the one you're currently viewing calling "edit->replace" or with the CTRL+R shortcut.
<spiongraz> :(
<LetoThe2nd> tja. das sind die freuden, die nicht-KDE-usern halt entgehen.
<LupusE> hi
<maze-m> moinsen!
<maze-m> hab ubuntu server in ner virtual box installiert, aber komischerweise wird bei jedem neustart die Eingabesprache auf Englisch umgestellt!
<LupusE> maze-m: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen
<theAdib> hallo leute. Ich habe jetzt da Ubuntu 11.10 mit Gnome. ich müsste mal einen Menüeintrag bearbeiten (also das was da bei der suche immer auftaucht). Wie geht denn das?
<b0be> theAdib, mal alacarte probiert? weiß allerdings nicht ob das auch mit gnome 3 bzw unity funktioniert..
<cnc-9-Achsen> Guten abend Fierfox-bin blockiert seit dem update immer das runterfahren. Und das System fordert mich auf das programm zubenden 
<cnc-9-Achsen> 10.04 Lucid 
<Minipluto> wie fügt man unter 11.10 eine Andwendung diesem Menü hinzu? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/hilfmir/how_to_add.png
<Orcor> hast du Ubuntu oder was
<Fuchs> bei weitere Anwendungen auf den Hinzufuegen-Button klicken? Als Idee. 
<Minipluto> Fuchs: das „Hinzufügen“ bedeutet quasi „verschiebe die Anwendung von ‚Weitere Anwendungen‘ nach ‚Empfohlene Anwendungen‘“
<Fuchs> heh
<theAdib> b0be, also alacarte (Menüeditor) started, kann aber nix editieren auch nicht hinzufügen :-(
<Minipluto> Fuchs: jupp genau :D
<cnc-9-Achsen> http://support.mozilla.com/de/questions/666158 hier liegt der hund Mozilla begraben !
<Fuchs> heh
<Fuchs> Minipluto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11288489  
<Fuchs> Benutzerfreundlich ;p 
<fissl> guten tag
<fissl> wie kann ich machen, das ubuntu nicht so ruckelt
<k1l> ,wf? fissl 
<shetlandpony> fissl: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Fuchs> fissl: da muessen wir erstmal ein paar Informationen haben
<Minipluto> also ich vermute mal, dass man irgendwo eine desktop-Datei hinpacken kann, damit das Programm in der Liste der „Weiteren Anwendungen“ auftaucht. Die frage ist nur, was muss in der .desktop Datei drin stehen und wo muss sie hin, denn zu dem begehrten Programm, das ich da drin haben will, wurde bereits eine .desktop Datei nach /usr/share/applications/ installiert. Hmm, vielleicht muss da ja aufgeführt sein, für welche dateitypen das ...
<Minipluto> ... Programm gedacht ist aber dann würde ja banshee auch nicht drin auftreten, weil damit kann man sicher keine tex Dateien editieren
<Fuchs> fissl: Was ruckelt, wann ruckelt es, welche hardware, welche Treiber ...
<b0be> theAdib, merkwürdig, dann weiß ich auch nicht.. könntest evtl probieren die dinger von hand zu bearbeiten, in /usr/share/applications/
<Fuchs> Minipluto: siehe mein Link. 
<Minipluto> Fuchs: oh danke, schau ich mir an
<fissl> ich hab ein ibm thinkpad t60 mit dem neusten ubuntu
<fissl> bei der letzten version war alles schneller
<Fuchs> das ist schon mal etwas besser, nun ist es so, dass es das t60 mit unterschiedlicher Hardware gibt
<fissl> wenn ich zum beispiel dieses menü oben links aufmache dann wirds unerträglichlangsam
<Fuchs> fissl: was meint   lspci | grep VGA   in einer Konsole? 
<fissl> paste?
<fissl> http://pastebin.com/i6j37X9B
<fissl> und dieses alt-tab funktioniert auf eine weise die ich nicht verstehe
<Fuchs> deswegen das grep, nun gut, egal
<Fuchs> also, es ist eine Ati 
<Fuchs> nun waere interessant, welcher Treiber er nimmt, deswegen gerne /var/log/Xorg.0.log  in einen paste
<fissl> tut mir leid ich kenn mich nicht so aus
<Fuchs> und wenn Du eh gerade dran bist, die Ausgabe von    ps aux | egrep -i "comp|meta|mut|kwi"     auch noch
<Fuchs> dieses mal bitte mit dem Teil nach dem | 
<maze-m> lupo49: aber wie kann ich das da denn für die Konsole einstellen?
<Fuchs> also das komplette in eine Konsole kopieren wie es da steht
<fissl> http://pastebin.com/y2JXzdSR
<fissl> kann man das alt-tab vlt gegen ein normales austauschen?
<Fuchs> fissl: vermutlich laeuft da eben gerade compiz, 
<Fuchs> fissl: deswegen wollte ich den zweiten Befehl auch sehen
<Fuchs> wenn Du mir den gibst, dann schauen wir mal 
<dispyfree> mist, wieder falscher channel :X
<dispyfree> >./usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by ./Manhatten) << da ist wohl die GCC-runtime nicht auf dem neuesten Stand? wenn ja, wie kriege ich GCC dazu, seine runtime statisch zu linken? -static-libstdc++ hilft irgendwie nicht :X
<fissl> http://pastebin.com/TqzJGVv8
<fissl> ist das richtig?
<Fuchs> ja, da laeuft compiz
<Fuchs> ergo: Desktopeffekte. Das ist sowohl fuer das Alt+Tab zustaendig wie auch ggf. fuer das Ruckeln
<Fuchs> ,compiz? fissl einmal da nachlesen
<shetlandpony> fissl einmal da nachlesen, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> fissl: und dann noch beim Anmeldebildschirm versuchen, ob es mit der Classic Oberflaeche besser laeuft 
<fissl> yes
<fissl> alles läut schneller
<fissl> alt+tab funktioniert
<fissl> aber das menü ist weg
<Fuchs> welches davon? 
<fissl> also das menü links
<fissl> oder wie war die frage gemeint
<fissl> ?
<Fuchs> ja, das ist halt das von Unity
<Fuchs> und Unity braucht nunmal compiz
<dreamon> Habe gerade ein ppa hinzugefügt -> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases -> Aber das scheint nicht zu gehen, bekommen bei apt-get update ->W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found -> wat könnte das sein?
<shetlandpony> dreamon's url: http://tinyurl.com/673kgq9 | 404 Not Found
<fissl> ok, gibt es alternativen?
<sdx23> ,desktops? fissl 
<shetlandpony> fissl: Hier eine Uebersicht ueber verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://danjou.de/static/desktops.png
<fissl> oder kann man dieses compiz so einstellen das es nicht meinen rechner frisst?
<dreamon> Bzw. Wie kann ich schauen obs überhaupt pakete dafür gibt? Ich hab ich am Wiki orientiert ->http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/handbrake
<Fuchs> dreamon: ppa-search oder http://packages.ubuntu.com
<fissl> ich hätte gern etwas minimalistisches
<Fuchs> da gibt es XFCE und LXDE als komplette Desktops, oder openbox, fluxbox und Konsorten als reine Fensterverwaltungen
<Fuchs> schau Dir diese mal an
<sdx23> dreamon: aye, gibt's - dadrin jedenfalls - nicht für oneiric, siehe http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/
<fissl> danke
<fissl> ich versuch mich da ma durch zu wurschteln
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<fissl> puh, wie kann ich überhaupt irgendwas ohne menü machen? ^
<fissl> ^^
<Fuchs> naja, im allerduemmsten Fall Alt+F2 und etwas oeffnen
<Fuchs> zum Bleistift eine Konsole
<dreamon> sdx23, Ok, kann man nichts machen.
<fissl> wie kann ich den fenstermanager wieder anmachen?
<dreamon> sdx23, Wie kann ich die falsche ppa wieder entfernen.. in /etc/apt/sources.list finde es nicht 
<Fuchs> beim Anmelden wieder waehlen, oder z.B. ein    compiz --replace & disown    in einer Konsole
<fissl> ok, ich muss ma neu starten
<Minipluto> wenn die Performance unter Unity nur bei dem Popup vom Unity Dash schwächelt, könnte man mal versuchen, in den Compiz-Einstellungen das Dash blur zu deaktivieren. Das habe ich gerade gefunden aber da es bei mir auch so funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, ob es etwas an der Geschwindigkeit bringen wird.
<sdx23> dreamon: es gibt mittlerweile ein Verzeichnis sources.list.d, darunter wird das liegen. Es gibt allerdings auch ein Programm dazu: "ppa-purge"
<dreamon> sdx23, Danke habs entdeckt.
<fissl> huhu
<fissl> hab was nützliches gefunden: http://lildude.co.uk/howto-configure-ubuntus-unity-launcher
<Minipluto> fissl: wenn die Performance unter Unity nur bei dem Popup vom Unity Dash schwächelt, könnte man mal versuchen, in den Compiz-Einstellungen das Dash blur zu deaktivieren. Das habe ich gerade gefunden aber da es bei mir auch so funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, ob es etwas an der Geschwindigkeit bringen wird.
<arl4223> nabend
<arl4223> hat hier wer ubuntu 11.10 erfolgreich auf einem Thinkpad T420 erfolgreich installiert und vorallem gebooted?
<arl4223> Ich habe das Problem, dass er nach der Installation im Bootmenue des Notebooks haengt und einfach nicht booten will
<arl4223> ist ein NB mit UEFI
<fissl> ja, das blur rausnehmen hat die performance um gefühlte 200% verbessert ^^
<fissl> und da kann man auch den application-switcher ändern
<Minipluto> fissl: ich empfehle den dort abzuschalten und dann z.B. den Static Application Switcher zu verwenden. Den findet man als separates Plugin weiter unten in CompizConfig
<fissl> den hab ich drin ^^
<fissl> leider gehen da die icons nicht kleiner
<fissl> als ich unity aus hatte, war der application switcher perfekt
<fissl> aber den scheint es hier nicht zu geben
<Minipluto> da gibts alles, was es in den vorherigen Ubuntu-Versionen auch gab. Soll ich mal einen Screenshot machen?
<fissl> ok, sehen gerade den unterschied zwischen "application switcher" und "static application switcher" nicht ^
<fissl> ^^
<fissl> bei beiden sind mir die icons zu groß
<Minipluto> so sieht der static application switcher aus: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/temp/sap.png kam mir nur so vor, dass du sowas suchen würdest. Will dir nichts aufschwatzen ;)
<fissl> ich will nur icons
<fissl> am besten unskaliert
<fissl> und ohne verzögerung
<Fuchs> fissl: der von KDE liesse sich sonst sehr frei einstellen
<Fuchs> nur so am Rande erwaehnt
<fissl> an sonsten gefällt mir unity ganz gut
<fissl> re
<fissl> gibt es keine möglichkeit den application switcher zu bekommen, den man hat, wenn man unity abschaltet?
<fissl> die icons sind so blurry, das sieht einfach shice aus ^
<Minipluto> fissl: der application switcher von Unity2D ist halt irgendwie hardcoded und der von Unity ist von Compiz. D.h. wenn du Unity (3D) verwenden möchtest, musst du dich mit irgendwas begnügen müssen, das von Compiz bereit gestellt wird.
<fissl> ok
<Minipluto> fissl: ich möchste dich aber noch darauf hinweisen, dass Compiz beim Rumfummeln zu Abstürzen neigt. Also nicht wundern, wenn zwischendurch mal der Bildschirm blank ist
<fissl> das ist der grund warum ich andauernd den raum verlasse ^
<fissl> ^^
<Minipluto> fissl: wenn du starke Nerven hast kann ich dir noch eine Möglichkeit erklären, wie du das ohne Neustart wieder neu laden kannst
<fissl> mm... ich weis nicht
<fissl> versuchs ^
<Minipluto> bei schwachen Nerven solltest du mit einer der von Fuchs vorgeschlagenen Alternativen anfreunden *G*
<fissl> ah, ok egal
<Minipluto> also du kannst mit Strg+Alt+F1 in eine virtuelle Konsole wechseln und mit Strg+Alt+F7 wieder zurück zur Desktop Oberfläche. In die virtuelle Konsole loggst du dich ein und da führst du zunächst ck-launch-session aus (brauchst du nach dem einloggen nur ein mal) und dann „unity --replace & disown“, dann sollte unity neu gestartet werden und du kannst wieder zum desktop wechseln
<AlexAnteMachina> hallo
<fissl> na ma sehen ob ich mir das merken kann^^
<AlexAnteMachina> kann mir jemand sagen wie man Gwibbers cpu-hunger verringern kann?
<guntbert> fissl: drucks aus
<fissl> haha
<fissl> ich glaube ich kann auch handschrift
<vectory> passiert bei `apt-get source <name>' mehr als das runterladen der pakete von der source.list und entpacken ins pwd?
<vectory> nämlich das compilieren und installieren?
<vectory> oder nur mit entsprechendem schalter?
<vectory> ich hatte s51dude insalliert, eben die source gezogen. grad seh ich s51dude.1 im $PATH bin mir nicht sicher, on das vorher schon da war.
<geser> nein, apt-get source lädt nur das Source-Paket runter (und entpackt es)
<fissl> oh die konsole bei strg+alt+f2 finde ich besser als die im fenster
<fissl> gibts da einen unterschied?
<vectory> nö
<vectory> denke nicht, nur den sichtbaren
<vectory> eins ist ein pty und das andere ein tty, wo das nen unterschied macht weiß ich nich
<bekks> fissl: vectory: http://www.sandh.com/support/trmtyp.htm
<fissl> der fullscreenige ist schneller und die nach-oben-taste funktioniert
<guntbert> fissl: nach-oben-taste? hast du gnome-screen laufen?
<fissl> weis ich nicht
<fissl> gibt es einen taskmanager?
<fissl> womit man abgestürzte programme ausmachen kann=
<fissl> ?
<Fuchs> reihenweise 
<fissl> wo?
<Fuchs> also fuer die Konsole kannst Du top oder htop nehmen, und mit kill toeten
<Fuchs> dann haben Gnome und KDE jeweils einen, den von Gnome solltest Du installiert haben
<fissl> wie heist der?
<Fuchs> puh
<Fuchs> Du fragst sachen. Moment
<Fuchs> gnome-system-monitor angeblich
<fissl> ah
<fissl> danke
<fissl> sorry, das ich nerve
<fissl> wie kann ich jar dateien ausführen?
<fissl> bzw kann ich josm aktualisieren?
<k1l> ,josm? fissl 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber josm
<Ashkaar> Hi, ich versuche über ssh auf einen prozess zuzugreifen, der bitmapschriften verwendet. diese werden unter ubuntu nicht dargstellt, woraufhin der prozess mit der Meldung "Cannot find default site font: [helvetica-medium-r-10.0]" abstüzt. Wie installiere ich die nach? Ich habs mit dieser Anleitung probiert: http://ptspts.blogspot.com/2010/06/how-to-enable-bitmap-fonts-on-ubuntu.html und bin gescheiter
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/josm fissl 
<k1l> fissl: wenn du so viele fragen hast kann ich dir das wiki und forum nur ans herz legen. bzw die suchfunktion :)
<fissl> ich hab ja josm, nur nicht die aktuellste version
<k1l> fissl: schau doch mal in den genannten wiki artikel
<fissl> funktioniert nicht was da steht
<fissl> :/
<fissl> ich versuch ma das terminal
<fissl> nachdem ich die befehle eingetippt hab, geht josm nicht mehr auf
<ring2> ,fn? fissl 
<shetlandpony> fissl: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<fissl> ich klicke auf das icon
<fissl> nichts passiert
<fissl> genauer kann ich das nicht beschreiben
<fissl> laut system monitor ist weder josm noch java aktiv
<fissl> ring2: irgendwelche fragen
<fissl> ?
<fissl> cih starte mal neu
<achim> GN8
<grossing> fissl, welches Java verwendest du? Das von Sun?
<fissl> keine ahnung
<fissl> es war schon da
<grossing> du brauchst das Java das von Sun kommt. Sonst wird das nix mit JOSM.
<grossing> java -version sollte einen ersten Anhaltspunkt liefern
<fissl> puh
<fissl> ok versuch ich morgen
<fissl> is mir jetzt zu spät
<fissl> gute nacht
<crushpest> Hi
<crushpest> Kennt jemand einen guten DAAP-Console-Client? Ich suche etwas in der art von MOC
<crushpest> ?
<crushpest> Kennt jemand einen DAAP-Console-Client?
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-01
<crushpest> suche einen DAAP-Consolen-Client der MOCP ähnelt
<crushpest> suche einen DAAP-Consolen-Client der MOCP ähnelt
<crushpest> suche einen DAAP-Consolen-Client der MOCP ähnelt
<crushpest> suche einen DAAP-Consolen-Client der MOCP ähnelt
<dAnjou> crushpest: ein "gibs nich" nimmst du nich, oder?
<dAnjou> daap ist leider extrem unterbewertet
<crushpest> gibts nicht gibts nicht in linux ;)
<bekks> Was kann ich bei diesem Fehler tun?: http://nopaste.info/49305e269e.html
<Amm0n> bekks, schon gesehen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/833841
<bekks> Amm0n: Danke, habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich habe es jetzt anders gelöst :)
<karaguellek> Hallo ist einer da?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<k1l> ,wf? karaguellek 
<shetlandpony> karaguellek: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<karaguellek> bekks: ich habe flgrx installiert aber ich kann nicht mit einer erstellten xorg.conf datei und den hinzugefügten dateien & der verschobenen datei nach /etc/X11 meinen laptop nicht neustarten
<karaguellek> hinzugefügten lines*
<swebo> hallo
<swebo> ich schaffe es nicht mit einem dell vostro 1000 und einer bcm4311 wlan-karte eine verbindung zu einem wep-netzwerk aufzubauen. kann mir dabei jemand helfen? 
<swebo> der netzwerkmanager fragt einfach ständig nach dem passwort, obwohl das richtig ist 
<swebo> in der gleichen konfiguration ging gestern noch alles ...
<swebo> die signalstärke kann eigentlich auch nicht schuld sein ...
<swebo> irgendjemand eine idee?
<pAt__> sind vielleicht nocht nicht soviele wach swebo =)
<swebo> hehe ;)
<pAt__> probiers mal auf #ubuntu in englisch, da ist schon was los ^^
<swebo> ahja, zeitverschiebung
<pAt__> jep
<LupusE> hi
<nunatak> moin! 
<nunatak> kann ich meine ubuntu installation auf eine neue partition klonen? mit /home und allem, so dass sie hinterher wieder genauso bootbar ist? auf meiner derzeitigen partition bekomme ich eine warnung wegen nicht passender alignments
<_moep_> ja
<nunatak> obwohl ich die partition von der 11.10 liveCD aus gemacht habe. im forum sagte v for vortex, dabei würden automatisch die grenzen richtig gesetzt
<nunatak> und wie? kennst du vielleicht einen link der ein how-to beschreibt?
<swebo> nunatak, hilft dir das hier? http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Dd#Duplizieren_einer_kompletten_Festplatte
<_moep_> entweder mit dd/parted oder gparted
<nunatak> swebo: danke, ich werd es mir mal ansehen
<nunatak> allerdings habe ich den verdacht, wenn die partitionen von ubuntu eigentlich richtig gesetzt werden, dass der fehler durch die vorherige windows 7 installation entstanden ist. ich hoffe also, dass ich dann am ende nicht wieder die gleiche meldung erhalte. 
<nunatak> das scheint ja nicht sehr kompliziert zu sein. /dev/sda3 ist die gesamtpartition meines ubuntu-systems. sda4 sda6 sda7 sind darunter subsumiert root /home und swap. muss ich die einzeln klonen oder kann ich einfach /dev/sda3 auswählen und klone damit alle auf einmal?
<LupusE> sda -> alle partitionen. sda3 -> partition sda3.
<LupusE> ueber das klonen von swap kann man streiten. mkswap koennte hier schneller sein.
<nunatak> LupusE: ja, das ist klar. aber unter sda3 fallen nach der hierarchieansicht von gparted alle ubuntu-partionen.
<nunatak> swap muss ich auch nicht wirklich klonen. ist ja nix drauf. aber wäre ja auch egal wenn sie geklont würde.
<swebo> ich schaffe es nicht mit einem dell vostro 1000 und einer bcm4311 wlan-karte eine verbindung zu einem wep-netzwerk aufzubauen. kann mir dabei jemand helfen? gestern ging es noch ... an der signalstärke kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen. der netzwerkmanager fragt ständig nach einem passwort. 
<LupusE> nunatak: nein. sda3 ist iene promäre partition, wie jede andere primaere.
<LupusE> du koenntest sda5 meinen, als container fuer die erweiterten partitionen.
<nunatak> LupusE: im klartext, ich muss die einzelpartionen für sich klonen? ;)
<LupusE> nunatak: wenn du nicht die ganze festplatte clonen willst: ja.
<LupusE> achte auf die richtige geometrie. also die erweiterten und primären partitionen so zu belassen.
<LupusE> ich weis aus dem kopf nicht wie sich eine aenderung auf die uuid auswirkt.
<swebo> ich hab hier ein syslog während des verbindungsversuches aufgezeichnet: http://pastebin.com/sLRi0B1R
<LupusE> swebo: wenn er nach einem passwort fragt, dann solltest du ihm (das richtige) passwort geben.
<swebo> japp, aber das behebt das problem leider nicht
<LupusE> swebo: da ich davon ausgehe, dass du den rehcne rshcon neu gestartet hast und einen einfachen SOHO AP (router) besitzt, empfehle ich dir zunaechst den AP (Router) einmal neu zu starten.
<swebo> das ist nicht mein netzwerk ...
<nunatak> LupusE: heißt? die gleiche partionsgröße zu wählen? wollte eigentlich / kleiner machen, weil ich die mit 120 GB etwas zu groß gewählt habe. hab jetzt eigentlich die meiste wesentliche software installiert und immer noch 100 GB frei. außerdem muss ja jetzt darauf achten, dass ich richtige alignments setze.
<LupusE> das aendert nichts an meiner aussage.
<swebo> LupusE, mit einem anderen notebook kann ich aber noch verbinden.  den router kann ich leider nicht neustarten.
<LupusE> nunatak: dann solltest du auf jeden fall nach der aktion von der live-cd blkid ausfuehren und mindestens grub und die fstab anpassen.
<LupusE> swebo: wenn du einen doofen networkmanager benutzt, dann versuche bitte einmal einen anderen user zu benutzen. user anlegen, einloggen, testen. wenn es geht weiter sehen, wenn e snicht geht weiter sehen.
<nunatak> LupusE: nach der aktion? heißt das, ich kann die alignments auch nachträglich ändern, bzw. die partionsgröße anpassen? dann könnte ich mir das klonen gleich komplett sparen und einfach die bestehenden partionsgrenzen neu setzen
<swebo> ah gute idee, das mach ich. ich hatte schon wicd statt networkmanager probiert, aber mit dem gleichen user
<nunatak> bzw. setzen lassen
<nunatak> wenns dafür eine möglichkeit gäbe, wäre es natürlich die einfachste
<LupusE> nunatak: fakt ist: die UUID aendert sich, wnen du die partition anpasst. was du nun  mit diesem grundwissen machst ueberlasse ich dir.
<LupusE> swebo: hat dein notebook ein bgn standard und dein anders notebook nur bg? dann versuche im treiber mal n abzuschalten.
<nunatak> LupusE: wenn du das grundwissen ein bisschen für noobs aufbereiten könnest wäre das eine sehr große hilfe. ;)
<swebo> LupusE, das, das funktioniert, hat bgn. das mit dem problem hat bg
<becksta1> morgen
<becksta1> schon jemand wach? :)
<LupusE> nunatak: steht alles drueber. wenn du die platte nun auf einen anderen datentraeger kopierst und dann die groesse aenderst ohen anpassung der beidne genannten stellen, dann ist dien systme nich tmehr bootfaehig.
<nunatak> die UUID ändert sich, bedeutet ich müsst grub und fstab anpassen. aber anscheinend ist es dann möglich die partitionen anzupassen. frage nur, ist das ratsam oder sollte ich lieber klonen?
<LupusE> swebo: okay. mir sind eher probleme mit n bekannt als andersrum (vorzugsweise bei d-link routern in verbindung mit n-draft). waere nur eine idee gewesen.
<becksta1> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich unter ubuntu11.10 ein downgrade von thunderbird auf eine 3er version machen kann?  gibts dafür ein ppa oder muss ich das manuell machen?
<becksta1> benötige dringend ein add-on, dass unter der 7er version nicht lauffähig ist
<LupusE> nunatak: das ist dir ueberlassen. dem system (und mir auch) ist egal wie du das machst. wenn du alles beruecksichtigst laeuft danach alles wie vorher. mit dem unterschied das du unter umstaenden mit einem der beiden wege 200gb mehr platz hast.
<becksta1> niemand?  
<LupusE> becksta1: doch, aber das zu erklaeren ist mir gerade zu kompliziert.
<becksta1> hehe
<nunatak> LupusE: wieso das jetzt? ich würde die bestehende partionen nach dem klonen natürlich hinterher löschen. aber ich werd mir erstmal durchlesen wie die UUID-anpassung zu machen ist. du sagtest das gehe von der livecd am besten? im wiki wird zum klonen auch die livecd empfohlen
<becksta1> schade... aber vielleicht kurzform: geht das per ppa und über die paketverwaltung oder muss ich es manuell machen.... ?
<LupusE> ich wuerde einfach aus einem aelteren release das sourcepaket nehmen und in thunderbird3 umbenennen. dann kannst du sogar beide zeitgleich installieren.
<LupusE> becksta1: aber das will ich nicht weiter supporten, da paketbauen etwas den rahmen hier sprengt.
<becksta1> wow.. führt daran kein weg vorbei?
<LupusE> keinen den ich kenne.
<LupusE> vielleicht hat jemand das ja shconmal gemacht?
<becksta1> da hab ich auch eigentlich keinen bock drauf... dachte ppa://thunderbird-old  oder sowas.... hm
<LupusE> etwas dreckiger waere natuerlich einen tb3 im userspace zu kompilieren ... oder im chroot. aber das macht die sache eher schwieriger als einfacher.
<becksta1> ok... dann seh ich mich mal nach einer anderen option um... das add-on welches nicht mehr geht ist der "oxtender" open-x-change synchronisation
<LupusE> nunatak: ich weis nicht wie du das laufende system ohne liveCd kopieren willst.
<swebo> becksta1, versuch halt nen deb-paket aus nem älteren release zu nehmen. vielleicht haste ja glück und die abhängigkeiten haben sich noch nicht viel geändert. ist natürlich "dreckig", aber erfahrungsgemäß ändern sich die pakete auch nicht so krass. 
<nunatak> LupusE: :D
<LupusE> becksta1: vmware/virtualbox/virtualisierung-deiner-wahl und darin ein alters ubuntu installieren und tb im kiosk modus laufen lassen ;) kostet ein wenig ram und CPU, aber funktioniert ;)
<LupusE> swebo: das wird zu 75% nicht klappen. nicht bei dem entwicklungsfortschritt.
<becksta1> ne vm scheidet aus...
<swebo> ah ok
<becksta1> das andere versuch ich einfach mal...
<becksta1> mille gracie
<becksta1> und ahoi
<LupusE> wenn es installiert waere, dann koennte man es sicher weiter verwenden, aber installieren ist shcon schwieriger.
<swebo> achso
<swebo> hmm gibts für tb auch binärpakete wie bei firefox? 
<LupusE> bestimmt, aber funktioniert das addon da drin?
<swebo> hmm ich meinte diese gezippten pakete, die man einfach nur starten muss. warum sollte es dadrin nicht gehen?
<swebo> die sind doch meistens statisch gelinkt auf die libraries im paket drin
<LupusE> weil es statisch kompiliert wurde. daher lauffaehig ist. das addon wird aber nicht statisch kompiliert sein, also ruft es die gleichen funktionen auf? waere eher experimentell.
<swebo> ach so meinst du das
<dreamon> Wie heißt das Programm noch gleich wo ich ein Verzeichnis von PC A auf PC B einbinden kann. Samba liebt mich nicht. permission denied.
<LupusE> dreamon: das protokoll heisst nfs (network file system)
<dreamon> LupusE, Ah danke.
<swebo> LupusE, mit nem anderen user hab ich das gleiche problem. der router mag mich nicht mehr. vielleicht hat er mich auch gesperrt wegen zu vielen verbindungsversuchen oder sowas. wie kann ich das umgehen? mac-adresse hab ich schonmal geändert. kann es sein, dass er einen am hostnamen identifiziert? 
<LupusE> es gibt aber noch alternativen, wie sshfs, webdav, ... sogar ftp als FS hat man schon gesehen *schauder*
<LupusE> swebo: das solltest du dne besitzer fragen. ein SOHO router hat solch komplexes regelwerk in der reglel nicht.
<LupusE> ich vermute dann doch eher ein problem in der firmware oder im treiber. gabs gestern ein update?
<swebo> ich habs auch schon mit meinem live-usb-stick, wo eine alte firmware drauf ist, probiert. das hat auch nichts geholfen
<becksta1> hm... ich finde ad-hoc keine alternative im web.... folgende frage nach eurem umgang damit... kontakte (inklusive Adressen) + aufgaben + mail + kalender zwischen symbian und linux syncen
<becksta1> gibts  eine brauchbare alternative zu google? schon mal jemand was von sugarsync gehört?
<becksta1> die... mach dir nen funambol server geschichte hab ich bereits durch... war nicht meine welt :)
<swebo> LupusE, eine sache macht mich stutzig bei dem netzwerk. ich habe immer die einstellung "wep 40/128-bit-schlüssel (hexadezimal) verwendet.  allerdings fängt der code mit einem Z an ... wie kann das hex sein? 
<swebo> die restlichen zeichen passen ins muster
<LupusE> dann wuerde ich mit dieser einstellung mal spielen. das erscheint mir komisch. laesst der manager denn ueberhaupt nicht-hex-zeichen zu?
<swebo> ja
<swebo> das andere (passphrase) geht auch nicht. 
<swebo> wenn ich das z einfach weglasse, hilft das auch nicht. aber was bedeutet der wep-index?
<apollo13> becksta1: android kaufen und glücklich werden
<LupusE> swebo: den nm-dienst ggf neu starten. den index solltest du immer auf 0 lassen, soweit nicht anders angegeben.
<nunatak> ich lese gerade nochmal den wiki-artikel zum alignment. demnach setzt die partionierung der ubuntu liveCD automatisch richtige blöcke. beruht dann die warnmeldung auf der worherigen windows 7 installation, und lässt sich daher durch eine neupartitionierung des ubuntu-systems gar nicht beheben? sollte ich auch windows 7 neu installieren? 
<LupusE> swebo: ist der andere laptop auch ubuntu (linux)?
<swebo> japp, auch 11.04
<nunatak> wobei hier auch steht, dass windows auch "richtig" partitioniert: http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Partition_Alignment#Windows
<LupusE> swebo: die schluessel werden in dem wallet oder als datei gespeichert?
<LupusE> swebo: auf jedne flal auf datei umstellen. die kannst du dann kopieren vom funktionierndne system in das nicht funktionierende.
<LupusE> ... ggf nur den einen eintrag fuer die ESSID. aber nur wenn du lust hast diesen rauszusuchen.
<swebo> hmm gute idee
<swebo> wo liegen diese schlüssel denn?
<LupusE> man networkmanager.conf
<LupusE> ich denke mal in .gconf/... irgendwo.
<nunatak> LupusE: fdisk -l -u scheint für meine partitionen gar kein falsches alignment zu erkennen. http://pastebin.com/jdtNLyT0
<dreamon> Wenn ich ﻿sudo mount -t cifs -o username=<username>,password=<password> //<Server>/Freigabe <Mountpunkt> -> geht es.. Kann ich das password weglassen, so das er nachfrägt? ich würde es ungern immer unverschlüsselt eingeben.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: deswegen nimmt man dafür ein credential-file und setzt datuf die rechte entsprechend. beispiel ist im wiki.
<LupusE> dreamon: du kannst es in eine datei legen, die nicht fuer alle schtbar ist (stichwort *credentials*)
<LupusE> nunatak: ich habe das ausgangsproblem nicht bitbekommen. kann ich nichts zu sagen. wenn du sda3 aber als container hast, dann kann ich verstehen, dass etwas meckert.
<dreamon> Aha.. ok, muß ich mir anschauen. Danke!
<nunatak> LupusE: wieso?
<nunatak> für die sda3 bekomme ich mit fdisk gar keine info
<nunatak> ich hatte halt zuvor windows 7 installiert. das hat sich dann sda1 und sda2 geschnappt. danach ubuntu und es ging mit sda3 weiter
<LupusE> nunatak: weil 1-4 promaere partitionen sind und ab 5 der container fier erweiterte.
<swebo> lupo49, in der Datei /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections steht was. ich hab eben die einstellungen angeglichen. aber eine uuid gibt es noch. macht es sinn, diese zu kopieren? oder ist das einfach nur wie sich der rechner identifiziert? 
<swebo> sorry, ich meinte LupusE 
<nunatak> sda1 ist eine systempartition von windows mit 100 MiB, dann die eigentliche windowspartition und unter sda3 liegen die lunux partitionen mit sda5, sda6, sda7. sda4 fehlt aus irgendwelchen gründen
<nunatak> aha. deswegen fehlt 4
<nunatak> weil es keine primäre ist
<LupusE> nunatak: jetzt hast du es.
<nunatak> dann stimmt es doch auch. 5,6,7 sind die partitionen die unter sda3 subsumiert sind
<nunatak> passt doch dann
<LupusE> swebo: ich kopiere immer den kompletten block.
<LupusE> wobei ich mich ehrlich frage wo gerad emeine NetworkManager.conf geblieben ist.
<nunatak> also die warnung bekomme ich in der laufwerkverwaltung gezeigt wenn ich die primäre partition sda3 anwähle, wenn ich die darunterliegenden partionen sda5,6,7 wähle erscheint die alignment warnung nicht
<nunatak> deswegen müsste ich die blockgrenzen des containers ändern bzw. diesen löschen und neu aufsetzen. oder eben klonen (falls damit die falsche alignment setzung zu beheben ist)
<jokrebel> hi
<Anger78> hi ist wahrscheinlich ne blöde Frage aber wie bekomme ich Verknüpfungen aus dem Unity Menü wieder raus? da fliegen jetzt irgendwelche Wine-Anwendungsverknüpfungen rum von Programmen die ich längst deinstalliert habe...
<LupusE> nunatak: nochmal: der container kann nicht bei 3 anfangen. Wenn Du zwei primäre (1,2) hast und mehrere erweiterte (5,6,7,8...) dann gibt es kein 3 und kein 4. wenn du 3 hast, dann hast du drei primäre und mehrere erweiterte. du kannst aber nur maximal 4 primäre oder maximal 3 primäre und beliebig viele erweiterte haben.
<jokrebel> Anger78: Geht das nicht einfach über rechtsklick.
<LupusE> nunatak: wenn deine partition 3 also eine erweiterte ist, dann musst du hier ansetzen um es zu korrigieren.
<Anger78> @jokrebel: nee da tut sich nichts bei einem rechtsklick
<jokrebel> Anger78: Also IIRC ging das bei mir so. Rechtsklick und dann "Starter entfernen" oder so ähnlich.
<Anger78> @jokrebel:hmm also ich merk gerade dass bei vorhandenen Progs der Rechtsklick einfach nur das Prog startet, da passt irgendwas mit dem Rechtsklick nicht...anderswo krieg ich aber mit rechst das Kontextmenü also im Browser etc.
<nunatak> LupusE: ja genau. 3 ist der container für die anderen. schau hier, damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden: http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4633/bildschirmfotoam2011110.png 
<nunatak> und hier: http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/4633/bildschirmfotoam2011110.png
<LupusE> nope. keine links.
<nunatak> hmm. sind nur 2 screenshots der laufwerksverwaltung und von gparted
<nunatak> soll ich dir ne fstab ausgabe pasten?
<LupusE> egal was es ist. das macht mit EDGE auf dem handy einfach keinen spass.
<nunatak> achso, du bist am handy, ok
<LupusE> nope. vielleicht kann sich das jemand mit bandbreite ansehen und weiter supporten.
<nunatak> jedenfalls, die warnmeldung habe ich für sda3, primäre containerpartition für die weiteren ubuntu-partitionen /root /home und swap. diese zeigen keine fehlermeldungen. allerdings steht im wiki, dass sich falsches alignment im primären laufwerk auf die logischen partitionen überträgt. was ja auch einleuchtet.
<wal3> hallo. seitdem ich auf firefox 7.0.1 geupdatet hab, hängt der browser alle paar minuten für einige sekunden. z.b. wenn ich auf den zurück-knopf drücke. woran kann das liegen?
<wal3> ff benutzt dann 100% cpu
<Suchende> Hallo miteinander, ich hab mich offenbar bei der Suche in Wiki und Forum zu dusselig drangestellt und nichts gefunden:
<Suchende> (Wie) kann ich ein Verzeichnis nach Inhalten bestimmter Dateien durchsuchen?
<Suchende> Konkret: in einem Verzeichnis sind etliche PDFs und ich suche nach einem bestimmten Inhalt, von dem ich nicht mehr weiß, wo er steht.
<LupusE> Suchende: wenn die pdf text sind und nicht bilder: grep
<noggo> hallo leute
<Suchende> Sind Text.
<Suchende> Danke.
<LupusE> grep -i <suchbegriff> /<pfad>/* -R
 * Suchende guckt im Wiki nach grep
<LetoThe2nd> Suchende: pdfs wird schwierig. vllt. kann das irgend ne suchengine wie nepomuk oder tracker... ansonsten grep und hoffen.
<noggo> seit dem upgrade auf 11.10 kann ich nicht mehr per vnc auf mein ubuntu 11.10 rechner zugreifen. wo kann ich ansetzen um dies wieder hinzubekommen?
<Suchende> Grep scheint das zu sein, was ich suche (außer, dass natürlich ne grafische Oberfläche schön wäre, aber geht auch ohne). Warum meinst Du, LetoThe2nd, dass das schwierig wird?
<LupusE> noggo: lokale verbindung aufbauen. wenn gut -> netstat -ln, wenn port lauscht.
<LupusE> Suchende: weil pdf ein binaerformat ist, welches viel mit vektoren und bildern arbeitet. und auch verschluesselung.
<Suchende> LupusE: Wie gesagt: in dem Fall weiß ich, dass es Texte sind. Verschlüsselung wär natürlich ne böse Hürde, kann ich nicht ausschließen.
<LetoThe2nd> Suchende: schwierig, weil siehe LupusE. just don't use it.
<LupusE> Suchende: text ist nicht gleich text. im zweifel kann man auch OCR anwenden ... aber wenn du meinst das es reicht.
<noggo> "scheint was mit dem vino-server zu sein, wenn ich den über die console starte kommt die meldung "01/11/2011 10:54:59 Advertising security type: 'VNC Authentication' (2) Speicherzugriffsfehler
<Suchende> Ich probier es aus. Vorher guck ich nochmal was nepomuk und tracker sind.
<LupusE> nepumuk ist der drachen bei 'hall spencer', wenn das noch jemand kennt.
<LupusE> err, hallo
<Suchende> Seh ich es richtig, dass nepumuk für KDE ist und tracker für gnome? Dass heißt, ich müsste mit einem der beiden Desktops arbeiten?
<Suchende> grep ist ja offenbar unabhängig vom Desktop?!
<sonotos> nepomuk ist ne semantische suchmaschine wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab
<LetoThe2nd> gibt bestimmt auch noch andere. musst halt mal schauen.
<sonotos> und das läuft auch wenn man gnome hat
<Suchende> Das Stichwort wäre also Desktopsuche?
<sonotos> bzw nicht nur suchmaschine sondern unterbau zum semantischen desktop
<sonotos> tracker ist nur suche
<sonotos> und grep is rudimentär ohne index einfach nur ein regex "scanner" für files 
<Suchende> Reicht mir glaub ich. Hab ne alte Kiste und im Hintergrund laufende Indizierungen kann ich schlecht gebrauchen.
<sonotos> Suchende: mit grep kannste halt eher nicht irgendwelche photos / documente auf der platte finden
<sonotos> das geht nur mit plaintext files
<sonotos> ganz net für conf files und sourcecode
<Suchende> Ich probiers jetzt wirklich aus. Ich suche (hoffe ich) nach Text. Jedenfalls kann ich in allen in Frage kommenden pdfs Text markieren und kopieren.
<sonotos> pdf und grep klingt nach keiner sinnvollen combination
 * Suchende sucht
<jokrebel> noggo: Verbindungsprobleme?
<Noseeder> Hallo
<Noseeder> Kann mir hier eventuell einer bei XBMC live helfen? (basiert ja auf ubuntu)
<pog> Ein Kollege von mir hat probleme mit dem Adressbuch von KDE resp. dem Mail. Die FRage ist jetzt, wie man wieder an das Mail-Adressbuch kommt, resp. ob man in einer neuen KDE-Installation wieder die alten Adressdaten anhaengen kann? 
<pog> guten TAg.
<LetoThe2nd> Noseeder: "basiert auf" wird in diesem channel gleichgesetzt mit "ist ominös verbastelt und daher nicht erwünscht." bitte entweder #ubuntu-de-offtopic, oder gleich deren eigener support. danke seht.
<bauruine> Noseeder, es gibt auch einen #xbmc-linux kanal
<Noseeder> thx
<Suchende> Eure Warnungen vor der Kombination grep/pdf waren hier berechtigt.
<LetoThe2nd> Suchende: we know.
<Suchende> Ich finde Worte nicht, von denen ich genau weiß, dass sie in den Dokumenten vorkommen.
<Suchende> Und tracker sollte das können?
<karaguellek> Hi ist einer da?
<LetoThe2nd> karaguellek: nein.
<Suchende> karaguellek: Nö, bist alleine.
<LetoThe2nd> Suchende: schau dir einfach mal die tracker-dokumentation an. wenn, dann stehts dan.
 * Suchende geht lesen
<karaguellek> Ich habe probleme mit meinem Grafikkartentreiber ich habe die Wikis durchgelesen aber keine Lösung für mich gefunden :/ kann sich irgendeiner zeit für mich nehmen und mit mir privat chatten oder mit Teamviewer etc. zeigen?
<dadrc> karaguellek, zunächst mal solltest du dein Problem beschreiben -- wir lösen Probleme hier im Channel, damit auch der Rest der Welt was davon hat
<joschi> Suchende: du kannst natürlich nicht einfach grep direkt auf eine PDF-datei aufrufen. allerdings auf die ausgabe von `pdftotext`
<joschi> Suchende: also du kannst schon, aber es liefert keine sinnvollen ergebnisse…
<karaguellek> Ich habe meinen ATI Treiber wie folgt versucht zu installieren: Den flgrx Treiber installiert. Eine xorg.conf erstellt und darin steht folgendes http://paste.ubuntu.com/725137/ die xorg.conf datei habe ich dan über das Terminal nach /etc/X11/ verschoben & nach all dem habe ich meinen Rechner neugestartet. Aber nach dem Neustart bootet er nichtmehr und bleibt lediglich im Ubuntu Bild hängen.
<dadrc> karaguellek, dazu noch Ubuntu-Version und Grafikkartenmodell, bitte.
<karaguellek> Ubuntu Version 11.10 und meine Grafikkarte ist die Ati Radeon Xpress 200M
<karaguellek> dadrc: Irgendeine idee?
<dadrc> Ich gucke gerade, mir war so, als hätten sie irgendwann mal den Support für die alten Karten rausgeworfen
<Suchende> joschi, sorry, seh Deine Antwort erst jetzt, war dabei zu gucken, was mit Tracker ist.
<Suchende> pdftotext erzeugt eine neue Datei?
<karaguellek> dadrc: Achso. Dankeschön :) wenn du/wir nichts finden, würdest  du dir bitte Zeit für mich nehmen und über Teamviewer mir hilfe leisten.
<dadrc> karaguellek, machen wir, wie gesagt, sehr ungern, weil dann niemand anderes was davon hat
<dadrc> Und: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<joschi> Suchende: nicht unbedingt. man kann das ergebnis auch direkt ausgeben lassen
<dadrc> Ich fürchte, die haben wirklich einfach den Support für deine Grafikkarte eingestellt bei ATI
<dadrc> karaguellek: Die Karte geht nur noch mit Catalyst Legacy, der wird aber nicht für neue XServer angepasst, kann also nicht mit dem neusten Ubuntu genutzt werden
<karaguellek> dadrc: Ganz ehrlich ich habe eigentlich keine Probleme mit der Grafik ich kann sogar 720p Videos anschauen, heißt das vllt. das die Karte irgendwie doch installiert ist?
<karaguellek> dadrc: sie wird aber nicht erkannt und unter System Info-> Grafik ist sie auch nicht zu sehen
<dadrc> karaguellek, ja, Ubuntu nimmt automatisch die Opensource-Treiber (heißen radeon), damit geht fast alles.
<Suchende> Müsste ich dafür nicht schon wissen, welche pdf-Datei ich durchsuchen willl (also eigentlich das, was ich ja gerade nicht weiß)?
<karaguellek> dadrc: Also brauche ich keine Treiber ?
<dadrc> karaguellek, genau. Einfach den fglrx-Kram wieder entfernen, die xorg.conf löschen und Ubuntu den Treiber raussuchen lassen
<karaguellek> dadrc: Ubuntu den Treiber raussuchen lassen? d.h nichts machen?
<dadrc> karaguellek, genau.
<karaguellek> dadrc: ist es dann aber nicht komisch dass ich bei der systeminfo als grafikkarte nichts angezeigt bekomme?
<dadrc> karaguellek, solange es funktioniert =)
<Suchende> Ich danke für die Tips hier und bin erst mal weg. Muss mich nach der Installation von Tracker neu anmelden.
<dadrc> karaguellek, am besten, du bringst erstmal die Treibersache in Ordnung
<karaguellek> dadrc: also die xorg und den fglrx löschen
<karaguellek> dadrc: meinste das?
<dadrc> karaguellek, xorg.conf löschen, fglrx deinstallieren über den Paketmanager
<karaguellek> dadrc: Okay das ist kein Problem dankeschön :)
<grmls> moin moin
<grmls> wie kann ich ein aufgerufenes programm was hängengeblieben ist schließen? gibt es sowas ähnliches wie ein task-manager unter windows?!
<rumpe1> grmls, alt-f2, xkill, programm anklicken
<grmls> okay thx.  doch scheinbar hat sich das easymp3gain arg verhackt
<rumpe1> grmls, kannst z.B. das programm auch mal von der konsole aus starten. Vielleicht spuckt es beim nächsten absturz nützliche informationen über die ursache aus. Oder logs checken. 
<grmls> werd ich testen. 
<grmls> komisch komisch mit dem easymp3gain
<Suchende> re
<Suchende> Unter gnome läuft es mit Tracker und ich habe die gesuchte Datei gefunden. Danke für die Hilfe hier.
<Suchende> Da ich aber normal nicht mit gnome arbeite, habe ich jetzt genau das Problem, das im Forum beschrieben ist: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/unity-tracker-startet-nicht/?highlight=tracker+unity#post-3541842
<shetlandpony> Suchende's url: http://tinyurl.com/6jlllep |        Unity: Tracker startet nicht › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Suchende> Aber ist nicht schlimm, ich hab ja gnome installiert und kann zur Suche ja ummelden auf die Oberfläche.
<Suchende> Nochmals Dank, denn wie gesagt: die gesuchte Datei hab ich gefunden und das war das Wichtige.
<Suchende> quit
<sq-one> hey, ich würde gerne getconf CHILD_MAX ausführen, aber unter Ubuntu ist der Wert "nicht definiert" wie komme ich an diesen Wert?
<sq-one> Ein kleines C-Prog http://pastebin.com/KSu9C4hj  funktioniert auch nicht
<sq-one> mit cat /proc/sys/kernel/threads-max erhalte ich werte, denen ich nicht wirklich traue.
<dadrc> drc@pepper:~$ getconf CHILD_MAX; 47681
<dadrc> Welche Version hast du denn da laufen?
<sq-one> hmm bei meinem 10.04 kommt "nicht definiert
<sq-one> was kommt bei dir wenn du cat /proc/sys/kernel/pid_max eingibst? der gleich werte wie mit getconf? Vll. ist der Wert, den ich suche
<dadrc> ist weniger
<sq-one> und bei cat /proc/sys/kernel/threads-max?
<dadrc> Deutlich mehr
<sq-one> hmm :{
<dadrc> CHILD_MAX undefined sollte aber eigentlich heißen, dass du da kein Limit hast
<nunatak> mein ubuntu (11.10/gnome 3) spricht anscheinend noch immer nur teilweise deutsch. anfangs hatte ich das bei vielen anwendungen die menüs und optionen englisch waren. die sind jetzt (glaube ich) überall auf deutsch. so auch im libreoffice. jedoch die formeln in calc muss ich noch immer englisch schreiben. =MITTELWERT macht nix, ich muss =AVERAGE schreiben. obwohl ich überall deutsch als Sprache gewählt habe. Im OOo Channel meinte einer, das 
<nunatak> könne an den Ubuntu Spracheinstellungen liegen.
<sq-one> achso :)
<sq-one> hmm das ändert die sache natürlich
<dadrc> nunatak, haben sie auch gesagt, an welchen?
<dadrc> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du die offensichtlichen auf deutsch hast
<nunatak> dadrc: nur, dass ich nachsehen soll ob in den systemeinstellungen die deutsche sprachunterstützung komplett ausgewählt bzw. heruntergeladen ist. soweit ich das in den gnome 3 settings sehen kann, ist da alles auf deutsch gestellt!
<dadrc> nunatak, und in libreoffice steht auch alles auf deutsch?
<nunatak> dadrc: jo!
<dadrc> nunatak, dann würd mir spontan nur folgendes einfallen: libreoffice komplett entfernen, inklusive konfiguration und dann sauber inklusive libreoffice-l10n-de wieder installieren
<sq-one> ich habe noch eine weitere Frage zu CHILD_MAX: wenn ich die maximale Prozessanzhal per UID erhöhen wollte, müsste ich dann die libc neu kompilieren?
<nunatak> dadrc: mal sehn ob die sprachpakete alle installiert sind. ansonsten werd ich das wohl so machen!
<nunatak> dadrc: libreoffice-l10n-de ist installiert.
<dadrc> sq-one, guck dir mal die /etc/security/limits.conf an
<sq-one> dadrc: vielen Dank
<dadrc> nunatak, dann fällt mir spontan nichts besseres ein: Deinstallieren inklusive Konfiguration, ~/.libreoffice löschen oder verschieben, neu installieren mit deutscher Sprachdatei.
<nunatak> dadrc: ok, danke!
<ted__> hi ;)
<ted__> Ich hab einen webdav server im netz und bin auf der suche nach einem Programm, dass mir automatisch und regelmäßig einen ordner dort mit einem lokalen ordner abgleicht. Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich?
<LupusE> rsync.
<ted__> rsync kann mit webdav reden?
<ted__> ich bin überrascht! ;D
<ppq> naja, man kann das webdav mounten und dann normal rsync nutzen
<ppq> direkt kann rsync das nicht, afaik
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du eher auf GUI und Integration aus bist, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup
<sysdef> ted__: du kannst webdav mounten oder wget nutzen
<ted__> sysdef: wget löscht vermutlich nicht, richtig?
<Blindie> moin
<LupusE> ted__: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/synchronisieren-mit-rsync-webdav-server/#post-2060920
<shetlandpony> LupusE's url: http://tinyurl.com/62bgsdj |        Synchronisieren mit &#34;Rsync&#34; - WebDav-Server › Shell und Programmieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Blindie> weiß jemand ob ich die usb anbindung von htc auch unter linux nutzen kann?
<sysdef> ted__: jupp. besser mounten und rsync -del
<ted__> Ich danke euch! ;)
<sysdef> yw :)
<LupusE> Blindie: voll und ganz.
<Blindie> ok
<nunatak> dadrc: ah, das scheint ein generelles problem zu sein: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/libreoffice-calc-3-4-3-englische-statt-deutscher-f/
<shetlandpony> nunatak's url: http://tinyurl.com/6k497f2 |        LibreOffice Calc 3.4.3 :  Englische statt deutscher Funktionsnamen › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Blindie> wird dan also einfach alsnetzwerkkarte erkannt oder wie?
<LupusE> Blindie: nein.
<Blindie> wie mach ich das den?
<LupusE> ich habe ja keine ahnung was ueberhaupt du anstellen willst und mir welchem geraet.
<karaguellek> Wie erstelle ich eigene Tastenkürzel in Ubuntu 11.10?
<dadrc> nunatak, gut zu wissen, dann hoffen wir mal, dass die das bald in den Griff kriegen
<Blindie> htc desire hd
<Blindie> usb anbindung = internet des handys am pc nutzen
<sysdef> Blindie: schau dir mal /sbin/ifconfig -a an
<Minipluto> karaguellek: in der Unity-Dash „Tastatur“ starten (nicht Tastaturbelegung) und dann findest du es schon
<sysdef> bei den meissten graeten reicht unter debian ran stecken, 'dhclient usb0' und los geht's :)
<nunatak> dadrc: anscheinend ist die 3.4.3 noch beta. komisch. soweit ich mich erinnere hab ich einfach über die ubuntu-quellen installiert. da sind doch sonst nur stable-versionen drin. werd dann entweder mit englischen formeln weitermachen oder die 3.3.4 .deb pakete installieren
<karaguellek> Minipluto: wasist eine Unity-Dash
<Minipluto> karaguellek: das, was normalerweise erscheint, wenn du die Windows-Taste drückst
<karaguellek> Minipluto: ich bin im fallbackmodus
<karaguellek> Minipluto: und wenn ich die windowstaste drücke passiert rein garnichts :D
<Blindie_> wird als Auto usb0 erkannt
<Blindie_> goil
<Blindie_> funktioniert alles
<karaguellek> Minipluto: Irgendeine idee?
<Minipluto> karaguellek: und wenn du über das Terminal „gnome-control-center --overview“ startest?
<karaguellek> Minipluto: Dankeschön ich habs.
<Minipluto> karaguellek: das ist das, was sich dashboard nennt: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/ubuntu-natty-unity-part5-dash-lupen-lenses-panel/
<shetlandpony> Minipluto's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ft2sys | Unity aus Ubuntu 11.04 erklärt: Part 5, das Dash, die Lupen/Lenses und das Panel | Linux und Ich
<karaguellek> Minupluto: Danke
<karaguellek> Minipluto: Ich komme aber nicht in das dashboard sondern in die einstellungen
<Minipluto> karaguellek: macht nix
<karaguellek> Minipluto: Ich habe versucht meinen Lauter-Schalter zu verändern, da meine rechte pfeiltaste kaputt ist.. Aber die Tastenkombis funktionieren nicht
<karaguellek> Minipluto: okay habs doch hinbekommen
<swebo> wie kann man denn eine wep-verschlüsselte verbindung auf der konsole aufbauen? 
<swebo> ich dreh noch durch mit dem networkmanager ... 
<sq-one> swebo: wpa_supplicant denke ich
<swebo> hm ok. ich dachte das wäre für wpa *duck*
<bekks> swebo: Mit wpa_supplicant geht das.
<swebo> ok
<PBeck> hi
<Orcor> hi
<Anticom> hi all
<Anticom> hab mir grade ubuntu 11.10 auf meine virtualbox geschmissen... beim booten bekomme ich immer den fehler "piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr"
<Anticom> habe hier http://www.puppychau.com/archives/62 schon was zu gefunden, aber da ich ein linux noob bin, komme ich mit der kurzen erklärung nicht ganz klar
<Anticom> kann mir das jemand mal bitte aufdröseln?
<Anticom> hmpf mist, muss weg
<Anticom> bin nacher nochmal da
<jokrebel> cu
<Antiqua> Anticom, stell einfach in VB den (virtuellen) Kontroler/Chipsatzt um auf was anderes, IHC9 oder sowas
<Antiqua> mift zu langsam
<apollo13> Antiqua: der ist weg…
<Antiqua> apollo13, habs gesehen :)
<bekks> Zumal das eine Meldung ist, die vollkommen egal ist. :)
<ted__> Ich will einem bashscript erlauben einen webdav ordner zu mounten (cmd: 'mount'). Wie kann ich das tun?
<bekks> Das System sucht auf nach einem SMBus Controller eines PIIX4 Chipsatzes, und den gibt es halt nicht. Da ist nichts kaputt, die Hardware existiert einfach nur nicht.
<bekks> ted__: Gar nicht. Du musst dein mount Eintrag schon in der /etc/fstab machen und dem user, der das Script ausführt, erlauben, diesen Eintrag auszuführen.
<ted__> bekks: ich kann keinen Eintrag machen, die Ordner zu denen gemountet wird sind variable und wechseln :/
<bekks> ted__: Dann kannst du das nicht as User tun.
<ted__> wenn ich ein sudo davor packe klappts ja auch. Darf das wirklich nur root? Ich habe gehofft, ich müsste meinen user einfach nur einer Gruppe hinzufügen. 
<bekks> Nein, wie ich schon sagte, du musst einen Eintrag in der fstab machen, damit ein User das darf.
<ted__> Ich nutze folgenden befehl um ein webdav ordner zu mounten "sudo mount -t davfs URL localfolder". Nach ausführen des Befehls werde ich nach einem usernamen und password gefragt. Kann ich das irgendwie automatisch in einem Script eingeben lassen, anstatt selber jedesmal abzutippen?
<LetoThe2nd> ted__: sicher, bau nen passenden fstab eintrag
<ted__> LetoThe2nd: kann ich nicht, der localfolder und die url sind variable. :/
<LetoThe2nd> ted__: auf deutsch, du willst ein script, dem du parameter übergibst, nur damit du die parameter nicht direkt übergeben musst?
<ted__> LetoThe2nd: Url, Localfolder, Username und Password werden aus einer Datenbank ausgelesen.
<LetoThe2nd> ted__: wenn du die datenbankabfrage automatisieren kannst, dann kannst du es auch scripten.
<bekks> In welcher Datenbank liegen die Einträge denn?
<LetoThe2nd> ted__: und wenn dich die passwortabfrage bei sudo stört - lies den eintrag über sudo im wiki und denk darüber nach, wie du ihn loswirst. *hint* script z.b. unter /usr/local/bin und passender visudo eintrag.
<mcnesium> ich hab meinen server von natty auf oneiric gehoben und nun will dovecot nicht mehr so richtig
<bekks> ,wf? mcnesium 
<shetlandpony> mcnesium: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<mcnesium> laut mail.log werden mails einsortiert
<mcnesium> scheint also zu funktionieren
<mcnesium> aber roundcube sagt, dass es keinen zugriff auf den IMAP server hat
<bekks> Was mit dovecot nichts zu tun hat.
<mcnesium> und auch mein normales mailprogramm kann nciht zum mailserver verbinden
<bekks> Oder? :)
<bekks> Ah, Irrtum. :)
<mcnesium> naja bin mir nicht so sicher
<bekks> Wie siehts nun aus mit genauen Fehlermeldungen?
<mcnesium> dovecot hat bis jetzt immer beim dist upgrade ärger gemacht, daher wundert mcih das jetz nich
<mcnesium> naja, so richtig fehlermeldungen gibts ja keine
<bekks> Also melden deine Clients auch nichts. Dann läuft alles.
<mcnesium> na wie gesagt, roundcube meldet "keine verbindung zum imap server"
<mcnesium> wo kann ich das denn noch genauer nachsehen?
<bekks> Ist das die _exakte_ Meldung?
<bekks> Und was _genau_ meldet dein Mailprogramm?
<matthias_> Hallo.Ich würde gerne .mp4 Datein in .avi umwandeln.Welches Programm würdet ihr da empfehlen?
<bekks> matthias_: ffmpeg
<mcnesium> bekks: naja ich hab hier apple mail, das sagt gar nichts, da sind nur die ordner ausgegraut ^^
<matthias_> bekks: Okay danke sehr.
<mcnesium> und ja, das ist die exakte meldung von roundcube
<mcnesium> wenn ich dovecot neu starten will erzählt er mir immer sowas: http://pastie.org/2793453
<karaguellek> wie installiere ich sun java auf mein ubuntu 11.10?
<digitaloktay> ,java? karaguellek
<shetlandpony> karaguellek, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<digitaloktay> hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<ted__> Ich will zwei lokale Ordner synchronisieren. rsync wurde mir empfohlen, jedoch scheint dieses mir nur in eine richtung zu synchronisieren, ich will jedoch von jeder datei/ordner die aktuelleste Version in beiden ordnern haben. Dabei kann eine datei in dem einen ordner aktueller sein, während es eine andere datei in dem anderen ordner ist. Ist rsync geeignet dafür?
<rumpe1> ted__, den zweiten Satz versteh ich nicht, aber vielleicht ist Unison das, was du suchst ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unison_(Programm) ), das synchronisiert in beide Richtungen
<ted__> rumpe1: jap! Das ist das richtige! ;D Danke
<karaguellek> Hi, how can i add more objects to my panelß
<mcnesium> ist inzwischen jemand da der ne idee hat wo ich nachsehen kann warum weder roundcube auf gleichem system noch mailprogramm auf IMAP server zugreifen können, obwohl in mail.log kein fehler zu sehen ist und ankommende mails sauber in ordner delivered werden
<dadrc> Kommt auf den IMAP-Server an
<dadrc> Und mit ankommenden Mails hat der IMAP-Server erstmal wenig zu tun
<mcnesium> dovecot
<dadrc> Ich würd behaupten, entweder /var/log/syslog oder /var/log/dovecot.log
<dadrc> mail.log wird von den meisten großen Lösungen nicht benutzt
<mcnesium> na in syslog steht ab und zu halt sowas
<mcnesium> Nov  1 16:13:01 fluse dovecot: lda(mcnesium): msgid=<bla>: saved mail to INBOX
<mcnesium> sieht für mich aus wie: funktioniert einwandfrei
<dadrc> Naja, das heißt, dein Rechner nimmt Mails an
<dadrc> Aber der IMAP-Server kann ja trotzdem "kaputt" sein
<mcnesium> hm
<mcnesium> ich weiß halt nich wo ich suchen soll...
<dadrc> mcnesium, guck am besten einfach nach, wo deine dovecot-installation logs anlegt: grep -i log /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<bekks> Setz das Debuglevel in dovecot hoch und utersuch das mit einem richtigen IMAP Client und nicht mit roundcube oder Apple Mail. :)
<dadrc> Und falls die da angegebene Logdatei tatsächlich leer ist, was bekks sagt.
<mcnesium> bekks: was wäre denn ein "richtiger" imap client?
<PBeck> evolution!
<bekks> PBeck: Nein, keinen Zustand, sondern einen MUA. :)
<bekks> mcnesium: Als kleine Lösung Thunderbird zB.
<PBeck> bekks: hehe
<mcnesium> bekks: thunderbird sagt auch nur, er konnte keine einstellung für mein email-konto finden
<mcnesium> beim einrichten des imap accounts
<mcnesium> "thunderbird konnte keine verbindung mit mcnesium@url aufbauen, da sie verweigert wurde" .. 
<Die_R4TT3> Hallo
<Die_R4TT3> ich habe da mal ne frage ich wollte mir den ePSXe emulator auf mein Xubuntu drauf installeren jez muss ich den plugin entpacken aber ich weiß nicht was ich flasch mache ||||    sudo tar -xzf gpupetexgl209.tar.gz /usr/local/games/EPSXE/plugin  |||| was mache ich flasch O.o
<dreamon> Ich möchte gerne meinen PC1 ein Verzeichnis am PC2 mounten. (kein Problem) jedoch ist manchmal PC1 am Wlan und manchmal am LAN Frage. Wie bekomme ich es hin, das er gefunden wird egal ob Lan oder Wlan. Habe ja jedesmal eine andere dynamische IP für Wlan und Lan.
<user__> jo, weiß jemand wie man wmii in ubuntu oneiric am besten integriert?
<user__> der punkt ist: ich möchte wmii nutzen ohne auf den comfort von ubuntu zu verzichten
<user__> wie genau ist oneiric eigentlich aufgebaut? xserver <-- compiz <-- unity??
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel__> dreamon: Nimm zum Verbinden den PC-Namen anstelle der IP.
<dAnjou> könnte mal kurz einer rausfinden, mit welchem befehl ich den dialog für die bevorzugten anwendungen unter gnome öffnen kann?
<dAnjou> hmm, obwohls das nich sein kann o.O ... ich hab hier in xfce firefox als standardbrowser gesetzt, vorher chromium (auch in gnome). allerdings öffnen guake links noch im chromium.
<hudo> sudo update-desktop-database /usr/share/applications
<dAnjou> hudo: hilft nix, ich hatte den zwischenzeitlich auch schon neugestartet
<dAnjou> auch guake neugestartet
<dAnjou> und chromium merkt selber, dass es nich der default is
<dAnjou> es ist also schon richtig gesetzt
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Weißt du wo ich den nachschauen kann? 
<leszek> dAnjou: alternatives system vielleicht ? sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<dAnjou> leszek: da war chromium gesetzt im "Automodus"(?) .. habs geändert, hilft immer noch nix
<leszek> hmm... was macht den xdg-open http://www.google.de ? Öffnet das immer noch im Chromium ?
<floogy> Moin
<floogy> bekks, mit chatzilla geht's
<bekks> floogy: Es ging doch um den offtopic channel.
<leszek> :)
<floogy> Ja, ging beides nicht mit dem xchat client
<bekks> floogy: Du kannst xchat auch sagen, mit welchen username er sich melden soll.
<floogy> Ah, Hi leszek, Du hier?
<leszek> jo bin auch hier ;)
<dAnjou> leszek: xdg-open macht, was es soll. gnome-open öffnet chromium, obwohl ich eben noch "gnome-www-browser" umgesetzt hab o.O
<floogy> bekks, danke, da muss ich mal nachschauen.
<leszek> dAnjou: dann bin ich jetzt auch überfragt
<tobi_> moin
<floogy> Ist ja auch selten blöde ausgerechnet den Namen als Benutzerkonto zu wählen;)
<tobi_> ich hab meinen rechner auf ubuntu 11.10 aktuallisiert und bekomme jetzt nur noch eine Auflösung von 600x800
<jokrebel> floogy: Klar jetzt heißt Du "chatzilla@pD9E14B91.dip.t-dialin.net" vorhin hießt Du "root@....)
<leszek> oO
<tobi_> ich hab eine nvidia karte und auch den treiber installiert
<floogy> leszek, und das auch noch unter windows :D
<dAnjou> leszek: danke trotzdem
<tobi_> früher gab es doch mal ein config tool um die auflösung in xorg.conf ein zu tragen gibt es da vielleicht noch was?
<tobi_> achso, der Monito kann eigentlich 1600x1200
<leszek> tobi_: du meinst cvt ?
<tobi_> leszek: ah ja,
<tobi_> hmm, jetzt hab ich mit cvt eine modeline erzeugt und in die Monitor Section geschrieben. hilft aber nichts
<dAnjou> leszek: könnte das hier sein http://guake.org/ticket/262
<leszek> dAnjou: möglich
<dAnjou> einige andere getestete programme öffnen firefox
<tobi_> wie kann ich mir denn die möglichen modi des monitors ausgeben lassen
<dAnjou> tobi_: modi?
<tobi_> dAnjou:  auflösungen
<leszek> tobi_: xrandr
<k3nz0> Nigga stole my bike.
<tobi_> leszek: ok, da hab ich nur 640x480 und 320x240 :(
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Man weiß doch welchen Namen man für einen PC bei der Installation vergeben hat. Ansonsten sieht man es ggf. im Terminal user@pcxy
<LupusE> cat /etc/hostname
<dAnjou> leszek: nur noch fyi: das einzige was half, war der vorgeschlagene fix in dem bug report mit dem "webbrowser"
<leszek> dAnjou: dann hoffen wir mal das dies bald upstream gefixt wird
<tobi_> wo kann ich sehen, welcher fenstermanger gerade läuft?
<fecub> tobi_: abmelden, und unten im loging fenster steht was du default benutzt
<noggo> hallo leute
<noggo> seit dem upgrade auf ubuntu 11.10 funktioniert die vnc-verbindung zu meinem ubuntu 11.10 nicht mehr. wenn ich vom einem windows rechner im lan auf ubuntu 11.10 zugreifen will sagt windows mir can't conect to <ip-adresse-Ubuntu>. kann man mir einen denkanstoß geben wo ich suchen kann?
<ppq> tobi_: im terminal:       ps -o comm= -C "compiz xfwm4 metacity kwin"
<ppq> (bei bedarf entsprechend ergänzen)
<tobi_> ppq: danke, das ist besser
<sdx23> noggo: klingt als liefe der Server nicht. Hast du das überprüft?
<tobi_> ich komm imernoch nicht weiter, ich ha immernoch noch die beschissene Auflösung von 640x480 und hab keine Idee mehr (nvidia treiner ist installiert)
<tobi_> hat jemand noch einen tipp wo ich nochmal nach schauen könnte?
<bekks> tobi_: Wird der denn auch verwendet?
<tobi_> laut nvidia-settings ja
<Fuchs> nvidia bug report erstellen und hier posten, 
<noggo> sdx23: wenn ich den vino-server über die console starte kommt eine fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403792/
<Fuchs> liegt entweder an einer kaputten ~/.config/monitors.xml oder an einem nicht/falsch erkannten EDID 
<Fuchs> beides kann man aus dem Bug Report auslesen, ich habe dafuer aber keine Zeit. 
<Fuchs> (also hier posten: link zu einem pastebin, bloss nicht den ganzen Inhalt) 
<sdx23> noggo: dann brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern, dass du dich nicht dahin verbinden kannst.
<noggo> sdx23: schon klar aber wie krieg ich den vino-server wieder zum laufen?
<sdx23> noggo: das da sieht jedenfalls stark nach etwas aus, was nicht passieren sollte. Ich würde im launchpad/googel suchen, ob da was bekannt ist. Und ich würde mich fragen, ob ich mein System komisch zerstückelt habe, durch Benutztung von Fremdquellen.
<tobi_> Fuchs: was sagt x und y in ~/.config/monitors.xml die sind nämlich beide 0?
 * Fuchs verweist auf die Aussagen "bitte einen nvidia bug report erstellen" und "ich habe keine Zeit"
<noggo> sdx23: das system ist nun ein frisch aufgesetztes ubuntu 11.10.
<Fuchs> plaett die Datei halt, nvidia verwendet die eh nicht. Aber wenn Du vernuenftige Hilfe von dem Kanal hier willst, dann brauchen wir den bug report. 
<noggo> sdx23: ohne fremdquellen
<koegs> dann wird es wohl ein Bug sein und du kannst bei launchpad danach gucken, alternativ empfehle ich immer gerne die Verwendung von x11vnc
<sdx23> Ist es. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/841384 und auch den darin verlinkten Foreneintrag.
<noggo> nochmals hallo an alle
<noggo> der tipp mit x11vnc bei meinem problem hat geholfen
<koegs> da war ich mir zu 100% sicher :)
<noggo> nun kann ich auch die rechner meines vaters auf 11.10 upgraden, vorher wollte ich aber testen ob das läuft der braucht öffters mal hilfe
<bekks> noggo: Zeig ihm vorher mal eine LiveCD. Sonst erschlägt er Dich. :P
<noggo> bekks: ne der hat ja schon 11.0 drauf
<bekks> noggo: 11.0? Suse Linux?
<noggo> bekks: ubuntu 11.04 meinte ich
<noggo> er kennt also unity
<bekks> noggo: Ja, genau DESWEGEN soll er sich eine Livecd mit 11.10 anschauen. Sie sieht wirklich anders aus. Aber wenn Du erschlagen werden willst...
<dreamon> bekks, Es gibt Leute die mit Unity arbeiten können. Ich kann es nicht. Und ich kenne auf fast keinen .. ;)
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Vielleicht bin ich ja doof, aber wie füge ich in 11.10 Twitter dem Me Menu hinzu?
<RedNifre> Ich kann irgendwie nur ein Google-Konto hinzufügen? :-/
<noggo> dreamon: was benutz du denn für eine oberfläsche
<dreamon> noggo, Im moment bin ich bei gnome-shell .. Aber das hab ich auch schwer angepasst. Aber das hat auch noch einige Schwachstellen. Aber die Umstellung viel mir nicht zu schwer.
<Frickelpit> klingt nach gnome-shell RedNifre?
<RedNifre> Frickelpit, ich verstehe nicht so ganz was du meinst.
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: das war eine vermutung zu deiner momentan genutzten DE
<RedNifre> Nein, ich nutze das ganz normale 11.10 mit Unity.
<noggo> dreamon bin auch am überlegen ob ich die gnome-shell installieren soll hat die installation denn ohne probleme geklappt. ist den in den offiziellen repos aber ich weiss nicht.
<RedNifre> Identi.ca und XMPP habe ich bereits im Me-Menu (falls das jetzt überhaupt noch so heißt), aber ich kann irgendwie kein Twitter hinzufügen. Oder beißt sich das einfach mit identi.ca, also darf man nur einen Microblogging-Dienst gleichzeitig benutzen?
<RedNifre> Oder hat Twitter mittlerweile ernst gemeint und die API dicht gemacht? :-/
<leszek> gibts identi.ca denn überhaupt noch ? Irgendwie scheint das in letzter zeit nur noch down zu sein
<RedNifre> Die haben es umgebaut. So weit ich weiß ist nur der XMPP-Bot down.
<dreamon> noggo, Installieren ist relativ einfach. Funktionen sind auch ziemlich schnell klar. Drag und Drop ist fein. Man muß öfters mal Alt+F2 und dort r -> Das ist nötig wenn, Fenster nicht mehr zu finden oder Kiste ist zäh geworden ist. 
<noggo> dreamon: ok dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren. hast du unity denn auch noch drauf?
<dreamon> noggo, Hiermit hab ichs angepasst. -> http://www.webupd8.org/search/label/gnome%20shell?max-results=10 -> läuft auf meinem Tablet auch ziemlich gut. 
<dreamon> noggo, Unity kann man ja beim Login wählen. Selbst verwenden tu ich es nicht. Ich komm nicht damit klar. Habs aufgegeben nach einem Tag.
<noggo> dreamon: na wirklich zufrieden bin ich auch nicht mit unity hab mal gnome-shell unter 11.04 installiert aber das leif bei mir irgendwie nicht richtig
<RedNifre> Hm, wundert mich. Das einzige was mich bei Unity stört ist dass man den Launcher nicht nach unten packen kann (Und dass in 11.10 der Neustarten-Button versteckt wurde). Ansonsten will ich es gar nicht mehr missen, besonders die Tastatur-Kommandos sind super.
<RedNifre> (Die Tausend Bugs zähle ich mal nicht mit, ich hoffe da auf 12.04)
<dreamon> Gnome 2.x hatte ich so wie ich es wollte. Ich ärger mich heute noch, das ich auf 11.10 rüber bin. Naja. Ich warte bis gnome3 da ist wo ich es will.
<noggo> tja der mensch ist ein gewohnheitstier ;-)
<PBeck> RedNifre: neue computer muss man nicht mehr neustarten *duck*
<jokrebel> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<noggo> r
<RedNifre> Gibt es irgend welche geheimen obskuren config-Dateien, mit denen ich den Launcher an die Unterseite des Bildschirms verschieben kann?
<jokrebel> RedNifre: Wenn es geheim wäre was würde Dir ein "ja" dann bringen?
<Lufti_oO> hallo ;)
<Lufti_oO> Thunderbird 
<Lufti_oO> ups
<dreamon> Wenn die gnome-shell mal richtig spinnt und man keine alt+f2+r machen kann.. sondern nur noch in die Konsole kommt, kann man da auch ein "r" anstoßen? wenn ja Wie?
<bekks> dreamon: Was ist ein "r"?
<dreamon> bekks, Das ist spezifisch für gnome-shell, resetet oder zeichnet die gnome-shell neu. Brauch das öfters mal.. Wenns hakt oder "spinnt".
<Lufti_oO> Thunderbird 3 ärgert mich: Hatte mit dem Sogo-Plugin und TB2 ein CardDAV-Adressbuch eingebunden. Nun nach dem Update auf TB3 habe ich kein CardDAV-Server mehr und er meckert mich ständig wegen ungültiger Logindaten an. Wenn ich das Adressbuch löschen will sagt mir TB nur, dass es löschen nicht implementiert sei und nach einem Neustart von TB alles wieder da ist. Lügen tut TB nicht - Das Adressbuch bleibt. Wie bekomme ich das weg?
<LupusE> Lufti_oO: das daten verzeichnis unter ~/.mozilla/ löschen? wenn ich dein anliegen richtig verstanden habe.
<Lufti_oO> LupusE, und damit alle mails etc verlieren?
<LupusE> wenn du das willst, ja.
<Lufti_oO> leider nein ;D
<jokrebel> Lufti_oO: Vielleicht hilft die Möglichkeit des umbenennens und anschließendem zurückkopieren der einzelnen Unterdateien und Verzeichnisse?
<jokrebel> Lufti_oO: Aber nicht ohne Backup.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Sowas wie smb://PCName geht aber nicht, kann das sein?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Keine Ahnung, da ich Samba versuche zu vermeiden. Mit ssh jedenfalls geht dies.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Aber Google behauptet das es geht.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Man beachte: Für Samba dürfen die Rechnernamen nicht länger sein als 15 Zeichen
<dreamon> jokrebel, habe smb://dreamon-laptop/ das sind 14Zeichen.. wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.. 
<jokrebel> Amm0n: Verbindungsprobleme?
<Amm0n> ja, sry..
<Amm0n> ich nehms aus der autostart
<jokrebel> Amm0n: Danke
<jokrebel> dreamon: smb://COMPUTER_NAME/sharename$/
<bekks> jokrebel: Nein. Das $ ist nur bei sog. "hidden shares" nötig.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Darf man denn "ping Computer_name" machen? 
<bekks> dreamon: Warum sollte man das nicht dürfen?
<jokrebel> dreamon: klar
<dreamon> Mache ich das ping Computername dann geht das am dem REchner der so heißt wie Computername.. aber nicht auf einem anderen PC .. 
<jokrebel> bidde?
<RedNifre> Fressen manche Firewalls pings?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Und manche Clients antworten auch nicht auf sowas.
<ultrixx> dreamon: setz einfach einen dns-server auf und versorge ihn mit den nötigen infos. dann gehts
<dreamon> Das war ja im Prinzip der Sinn, das ich mit PC2 auf PC1(dreamon-laptop) zugreifen kann. Wobei PC1 ja je nachdem ob er per wlan im netz ist oder lan verschiedene Adressen hat. Daher den Umweg über den Computernamen.
<dreamon> Wie kommt PC2 an den Computernamen von PC1 ran und bezieht er auch dir richtige IP
<bekks> dreamon: Was erwartest Du denn? :) Du musst in der /etc/hosts schon die Namen und die IP Adressen eintragen.
<bekks> dreamon: DNS Server.
<ultrixx> dreamon: dann schreibst du einfach ein perl-script, das dem dns-server deine jeweilige momentane ip mitteilt
<ultrixx> nä?
<jokrebel> hä?
<ultrixx> hä?
<jokrebel> hier klappt das auch ohne Perl-Script hervorragend.
<ultrixx> jokrebel: das ist gut
<jokrebel> …und die Zuordnung übernimmt IMHO der Router.
<ultrixx> jokrebel: wenn der router das macht, ist es ja toll
<ultrixx> bei ihm ist es offensichtlich nicht so
<Wedelwolf_> *zupft an fuchs rum*
<Wedelwolf_> oh falscher kanal^^ 
<dreamon_> Ist ein Samsung Router. hab nun mehrere Ubuntus versucht.. die kann ich alle nicht mit dem Namen anpingen.
<bekks> dreamon_: Es liegt an deinem DNS.
<bekks> Setz statische IP Adressen, trag den Kram in die /etc/hosts ein.
<bekks> Es liegt definitiv nicht an Ubuntu.
<portwolf> namd
<portwolf> ich versuch ggerade hire meinen ipod unter ubuntu 11.04 zum laufen zu bringen
<dreamon_> bekks, Wie sollte das normalerweise ablaufen, Ubuntu sagt dem Namenserver(Router) seinen Namen und IP? 
<portwolf> nachdem ich mit gtkpod gescheitert bin, bin ihc nun bei banshee gelandet
<ThreeM> portwolf welchen ipod?
<bekks> dreamon_: Unsinn. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<k1l> ,ipod? portwolf 
<portwolf> dort hab ich folgendes problem: nachdem der ipod angeschlossn wird, wird er von banshee erkannt, ich synce ihn mit einer playlist und das funktioniert wohl auch, aber der synprozess selbst dauert ewig, iwann wollte ich nicht mehr warten und hab den getrennt und vom kabel gelöst
<shetlandpony> portwolf, iPod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod
<bekks> portwolf: Du hast gerade eben erst in #ubuntu gefragt :)
<portwolf> ipod nano 5th gen, 8gb black
<portwolf> ja da sind so viele leute, ich werde da wohl kaum eine antwort kriegen, die frage sieht man ja schon nach sekunden nicht mehr weil da ständig leute rein/raus gehen 
<portwolf> ipod nano mit video ist das
<portwolf> das is echt komisch
<k1l> portwolf: mal in den wiki artikel geguckt?
<k1l> (link vom bot)
<Amm0n> strace xchat killt meinen xserver..? habe fish für xchat compiled, aber das schmiert ab wenn ich einen keyexchange mache.. jemand ne idee?
<portwolf> bediene ich banshee iwie falsch?? ich errinere mich, dass ich mit nem anderen ipod, der mit gtkpod lief immer wieder auf "database abspeichern" oder so drücken musste, dann hat er es tatsächlich auf den ipod geschoben
<ThreeM> portwolf welche ubuntu version?
<portwolf> ich hab den wikiartikel durchgelesen
<portwolf> ich hab auch schon im forum gesucht, aber bei euch im forum gibts ja ziemlich viele beträge die nicht beantwortet werden
<portwolf> ubuntu 11.04
<ThreeM> hmm sollte eigentlich gehen :)
<portwolf> das hilft mir leider nicht weiter :(
<portwolf> gehe ich richtig in der annahme, dass wenn ich meine playlist gesynced habe, dass ich dann den ipod trennen muss, ja?
<portwolf> nur um mal auszuschließen, dass ich banshee falsch nutze
<portwolf> und wie gesagt, das syncen an sich (bewegter statusbalken unten links bei banshee) hört einfach nicht mehr auf
<portwolf> nun ich hab eben im forum gelesen, dass einer das ähnliche problem hatte, er hat 10h lang syncen lassen, der prozess kam aber trotzdem nicht zumende, schlussendlich wurde nichts kopiert
<portwolf> hat hier irgendwer einen ipod nanon 5tth gen, video mit 8gb?? welche programme nutzt ihr für die ipodverwaltung?? ich meine jett nciht die leute mit rockbox, die einfach alles draufschaufeln können, das kenne ich, aber dieser ipod wird nicht von rockbox unterstützde
<dreamon_> portwolf, gtkpod hab ich neulich mal mit IPOD benützt .. da ging ganz gut.. gesynct wurde da aber etwas wenn man auf Trennen ging (rechtsklick auf Ipod symbol) .. Mehr kann ich dir nicht sagen.. weil ich mit dem Apfel nicht befreundet bin.
<bekks> ,512? portwolf 
<shetlandpony> portwolf: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<portwolf> d.h. niemand kann mr hier helfen???
<bekks> ,geduld? portwolf 
<shetlandpony> portwolf: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<k1l> portwolf: ich habe keinen ipod und nicht 11.04. hier sind auch nicht immer alle anwesend, die nen ipod haben. am besten verfasst du einen thread im forum, wenn hier keiner helfen kann
<portwolf> das forum is voll mit threads die nicht beantwortet sind, ich rbauche auch keine belehrung darüber wie nen irc chan funzt
<portwolf> gibts unter ubuntu sowas wie libgpod??
<jokrebel> portwolf: Schon mal aus dem Terminal gestartet und dort dann geschaut ob Fehlermeldungen kommen?
<portwolf> nein noch nicht, mach ichmal eben
<portwolf> mal was anderes
<portwolf> wenn ich bei gtkpod den ipod einlesen will kommt nen fehler, dass sqlite3 nicht generiert werden konnte, also die database
<bekks> portwolf: apt-cache search gpod
<portwolf> sqlite habe ich installiert
<bekks> sqlite ist nicht sqlite3.
<portwolf> wie stell ich nen theme bei irssi um? ich sehe die namen von den leuten nicht, die mich anspre hcen
<portwolf> bzw wie is der name eines dunklen stand.. arghss.. ich starte mal eben rxvt
<jokrebel> gn8
<portwolf> so
<portwolf> das is besser
<bekks> portwolf: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Irssi#Themes
<portwolf> ehh apt-cache gibt mir ne menge sachen mit libgpod aus
<portwolf> bekks: hat sich erledigt, thx
<portwolf> so
<bekks> Womit dann ja eine Frage beantwortet ist, ob es libgpod unter Ubuntu gibt.
<portwolf> failed to generate sqlite database is der genaue fehler
<portwolf> bekks: jau, danke
<portwolf> ich muss mich entschuldigen, ichmach das hier für nen kumpel, nutze selbst archlinux
<bekks> Und immer noch ist sqlite nicht sqlite3.
<bekks> Wenn du sqlite3 benutzen willst, solltest du das auch installieren ;)
<portwolf> ich würde gerne das paket installieren, was den fehler löst
<portwolf> beseitigt
<portwolf> apt-get install sqlite??
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> sqlite ist nicht sqlite3.
<bekks> apt-cache search sqlite
<portwolf> sieht so aus, als ob sqlite drauf is
<bekks> sqlite ist trotzdem nicht sqlite3.
<bekks> Wenn Du sqlite3 haben willst, dann installier sqlite3.
<portwolf> wie heisst das sqlite3 paket in den datenbanken?
<bekks> Ich sage es jetzt nicht nochmal.
<bekks> Viermal habe ich es gesagt.
<portwolf> ok sqlite3 is die neuste version
<portwolf> war es wohl vorher schon
<portwolf> fehler kommt aber trotzdem noch
<bekks> Und die Entertaste ist auch kaputt. :P
<bekks> Dann zeig doch mal folgende Infos in einem Nopaste: lsb_release -a; dmesg; apt-cache policy gtkpod
<sysdef> .o( ... | pastebinit )
<bekks> sysdef: Jetzt ist die Transferleistung auch dahin ;)
<portwolf> http://nopaste.info/8729135f3a.html
<portwolf> dmesg nopaste is schwierig gerade mit dem pasten
<portwolf> habt ihr hier nen pasteservice wo man files posten kann?
<bekks> nopaste.info
<portwolf> ahhh
<portwolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/725740/
<portwolf> mhh iwie will der pastebinit die dmesg ausgabe net posten
<portwolf> hier is der tail von dmesg http://nopaste.info/d3e805f373.html
<bekks> Das reicht mir leider nicht :)
<sysdef> geht nicht? dmesg | pastebinit
<portwolf> sysdef: oh thx
<portwolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/725746/
<LupusE> ist jetzt allgemeine senf-dazugeb-runde? darf ich fragen warum du nicht einfach gtkpod installierst? muss es irgendwas kompliziertes sien?
<portwolf> gtkpod is drauf
<LupusE> ich praezesiere: s/installierst/nutzt/
<shetlandpony> lupuse meant: ist jetzt allgemeine senf-dazugeb-runde? darf ich fragen warum du nicht einfach gtkpod nutzt? muss es irgendwas kompliziertes sien?
<portwolf> weil es nicht funktioniert, sqlite fehler
<LupusE> gtkpod nutzt sqlite?
<portwolf> anscheinend?? er meckert auf jedenfall, dass da was mit sqlite nicht stimmt
<portwolf> [run_post_process_commands] ERROR when executing 'CreateRentalExpiredColumn': duplicate column name: rental_expired
<portwolf> das is wohl der fehler, der dabei entsteht
<LupusE> und wenn du ~/.gtkpod mal aus dem weg raeumst und schaust wie er dann die datenbank aufbaut?
<ghostcube> is dasn 5th gen ipod? dann hast du evtl dieses problem? failed to create sqlite database?  nur mal dumm frag
<portwolf> ja genau
<portwolf> IPOD nano video, 5gen, 8gb
<portwolf> schwarz
<bekks> .oO( Die Farbe ist auch voll wichtig ;) )Oo.
<portwolf> ghostcube: ich hab im forum gelesen, dass manche leute da probs mit ham
<ghostcube> manche?
<ghostcube> alle wolltest du wohl sagen
<ghostcube> das hat auch nen grund das gtkpod aus 11.04 supported den 5gen nich
<ghostcube> auch das aus 11.10 nich
<ghostcube> -.-
<portwolf> wooot?? echt???
<portwolf> oh mann :(( ich sitze da warscheinlich schon 5h dran insgesammt :I(
<portwolf> gibts da keine möglichkeit den iwie zu syncen??
<ghostcube> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ipod-nano-5th-generation-gtkpod-libgpod-problems-856668/
<shetlandpony> ghostcube's url: http://tinyurl.com/65lmaxv |  iPod Nano 5th Generation: gtkpod/libgpod problems
<LupusE> und in den 5h bist du nicht auf die idee gekommen auf gtkpod.org nachzulesen, ob dien geraet kompatibel ist?
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgpod/+bug/792275
<portwolf> LupusE: nein bin ich nicht, weil ich nicht gedacht habe, dass e sda solche probleme gibt
<portwolf> fkn apple >)
<ghostcube> lösung für dein problem
<ghostcube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267180&page=34
<ghostcube> ich hab genau 10 minuten gsucht jetzt
<mausschubser> hallo, ich habe das problem, dass ich meine Daten nicht von meiner externen Platte auf mein neues System kopieren kann, ich habe mich teilweise auch nochmal extra zu den Berechtigten hinzugefügt und mir schreib und leserechte gegeben, keine änderung
<mausschubser> beides sind ext4 Partitionen
<mausschubser> es heißt dann , dass "die Datei xx konnte nicht gelesen werden"
<portwolf> ok danke soweit für die hilfe ghostcube 
<portwolf> bekks: 
<portwolf> auch dir danke
<portwolf> ich mach morgne weiter, das problem treibt mich zum wahnsinn
<portwolf> scheint wohl in die richtung zu sein da mit dem thread
<bekks> mausschubser: Dann zeig uns doch mal die BErechtigungen dieser angemeckerten Datei?
<bekks> ls -lha /pfad/zur/datei
<portwolf> bis dann
<mausschubser> bekks:  moment bitte
<mausschubser> bekks: ls-lha: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<karotte> seit dem upgrade auf 11.10 habe ich Probleme mit Tastenkombinationen die sich nicht setzen lassen... hab ein HP Compaq nc6320
<sash_> mausschubser: Leerzeichen beachten. ls -lha
<mausschubser> sash_: oh, danke
<karotte> z.B. die extratasten lauter und leiser haben keine Funktion mehr, wer kann helfen?
<mausschubser> bekks:  -rw------- 1 root root 1,8M 2011-07-04 19:55 /media/Linux ext4/Dokumente/poweriso48.exe
<mausschubser> zb
<bekks> ja, das kann nur root lesen.
<bekks> Also musst du es als root kopieren.
<mausschubser> bekks: ok, kann ich das nicht etwas benutzerfreundlicher gestalten? für die zukunft zumindest...
<mausschubser> so, habe zumindest die wichtigste Datei ausführen können, danke fürt eure Hilfe und gute Nacht
<mnass> ich hab ein enigmail problem mit 11.10 - meine passphrase wird beim versenden der mail als falsch bezeichnet - unter evolution wird die gleiche angenommen - ich nehme an das liegt irgendwie am gpg-agent komme aber nicht weiter
<Amm0n> hey nochmal, habe fish für xchat mit hilfe von miracle für amd64-ck selbst compiled, funktioniert auch in meinen crypted chans.. nur bei einem keyxchange schmiert xchat ab: http://nopaste.info/71cf01015c.html
<Amm0n> einer ne idee?
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-02
<Minipluto> wie findet man den Benutzerkonfigurationspfad (~/.programm) eines Programms heraus, wenn es mit einem Find nicht ausfindig zu machen ist?
<Minipluto> damit meine ich, dass ich mit find nur nach Namen gesucht habe, die ich vermutet habe. Die Möglichkeiten von find habe ich sicher noch nicht ausgeschöpft… das schau ich erstmal nach
<Minipluto> vielleicht bringt es was, in /home nach Dateien zu suchen, deren Änderungsdatum nicht älter als z.B. 3 Minuten sind
<ring0> Minipluto, mir würde spontan nur einfallen, wie man die systemweiten konfigdateien eines pakets herausbekommt
<Minipluto> ring0: d.h. das beinhaltet nicht die Dateien, die ein Paket unte rhome anlegt?
<ring0> Minipluto, nein, leider nicht. dpkg -L paket gibt nur die systemweiten an
<Minipluto> ring0: vielleicht bringt das aber trotzdem was, da die Namen der Pfade sich ja meistens ähneln
<zeitsofa> moin
<Minipluto> ring0: hat mir leider keine aufschlussreichen neuen Ifos geliefert aber trotzdem vielen Dank
<ring0> Minipluto, normalerweise sollte da ja unter /etc/ etwas für die systemweiten befindlich sein
<Minipluto> ring0: ja, das ist in diesem Falle /usr/share/texstudio. Ich möchte von meinem Live-USB System die Einstellungen auf mein richtiges System kopieren. Irgendwo in home muss ja ein Ordner sein aber eine Suche nach texstudio findet nichts
<Minipluto> also find kann auf jeden Fall irgendwie auf Änderungsdatum testen. Da geht sicher auch Uhrzeit, lese mich da gerade ein
<Minipluto> ich kriege das nicht hin, da ein bestimmtes Datum mit Uhrzeit einzugeben. In der manpage steht: „ime specifications are interpreted as for  the  argu‐ ment  to the -d option of GNU date.
<Minipluto> ah habs
<ring0> und wie hast du es gelöst? :)
<Minipluto> ring0: ne, erstmal nur das mit der Syntax vom Datum ^^
<Minipluto> ring0: habe erst in texstudio irgendeine Einstellung geändert und dann im home-Verzeichnis „find . -newermt "2011-11-02 00:49:00"“
<Minipluto> und die config ist in ~/.config/benibela/texmakerx.ini -.- Beni Bela ist der Hauptentwickler und texmakerx ist der ehemalige Name von Texstudio
<ring0> na dann :)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] Die Beschreibung zum  Paket »lazarus« lautet: "IDE for Free Pascal -SDK metapackage. Die Beschreibung für das Paket »lazarus-0.9.30« lautet: "IDE for Free Pascal - Meta Package." Was ist ein SDK metapackage?
<koegs> ,ot? bullgard4
<shetlandpony> bullgard4: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<joschi> bullgard4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<Heart|> was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich eine radeon grafikkarte drin habe (inkl. fglrx treiber) und nun wird die graka ausgetauscht und gebootet?! wird die ausgetauschte karte autom. erkannt und mit einem "legacy" treiber geladen?
<bullgard4> joschi: Der Artikel enthält nicht einmal das Wort "SDK metapackage".
<geser> ich würde dem SDK keine große Bedeutung beimessen, ist ein Metapaket wie andere auch
<bullgard4> geser: hm.
<hardcore> kennt jemand dieses blog wo schöne linux screenshosts vorgestellt werden ich finde die url nicht mehr :-/
<hardcore> ist eigentlich relativ bekannt
<hardcore> oder sonst irgendeine linux/ubuntu theme-site?
<bullgard4> hardcore: Vielleicht schaust Du Dir mal an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Desktop_anpassen und hangelst Dich von dort aus weiter.
<hardcore> bullgard4: thx ich schau mal :)
<jokrebel> hi
<pog> kann mir jemand eine Aussage machen, *wo* die Daten des Kontact Adressbuches sind, und wie man diese migrieren kann. (Ein Problem ist, dass bei der "alten" Installation aconadi-server nicht mehr funktionerte, und man sie nicht normal exportieren kann.
<pog> ich habe ein paar Profile-DAten von KDE auf die neue Installation kopiert, und das neue Kontakt hat nun alle Mails - was aber fehlt sind die Mails-Boxeneinstellungen und wie gesagt, das Adressbuch.
<bullgard4> pog: Meinst Du /usr/share/kde4/apps/akonadi/contact/data ?
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Ich hatte gerade einen etwas merkwürdigen Fehler, der sich schwer googlen lässt. Bild sah plötzlich so aus http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2098438/UbuntuFail/IMG_20111102_100758.jpg  und die Lämpchen für CapsLock und NumLock haben synchron geblinkt. Was bedeutet das?
<geser> Kernel-Panic, am besten neustarten
<pog> bullgard4: kann sein, komisch waere allerdings, wenn die Daten in /usr/share waeren, vllt. gibt's das auch im Userprofile.
<RedNifre> Hm, kann ich irgend was machen, oder muss man einfach hinnehmen, dass Kernel-Panics manchmal passieren?
<pog> die Adressdaten werden was mir gesagt wurde von KDE auch fuer andere Applikationen verwendet als nur das Kontact-Adressbook.
<RedNifre> (Hab davon noch nie gehört, ich lese erst mal parallel den wikipedia-Artikel...)
<pog> trotzdem sind sie natuerlich user-spezifisch.
<RedNifre> Gnnh, seit ich auf 11.10 upgedatet habe hört manchmal das TrackPad (nennt man das so?) von meinem Laptop auf zu funktionieren :-/
<pog> ich hab bloederweise bei mir nur gnome-installationen.
<pog> es ist schon noch etwas eine Umstellung, wenn man statt gnome KDE warten sollte. 
<bullgard4> RedNifre: Das muß man nicht hinnehmen. Du solltest zumindest einen Fehlerbericht an Launchpad schicken.
<dc5ala> RedNifre, hatte sowas auch auf meinem Macbook, aber nur einmal bis jetzt.
<RedNifre> Okay, werde ich machen. Danke, macht's gut!
<SeriousSammy> hab folgendes problem, nutze Kubuntu 11.10 und hab versucht dieses Theme zu installieren http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Reflektions_KDE4?content=110944, leider hat das nicht ganz funktioniert. lediglich die tray leiste hat sich geändert. woran liegts und wie kann ich das theme korrekt installieren?
<koegs> SeriousSammy: das liest sich als ICON-Theme, was soll sich da auch groß ändern ausser den icons?
<SeriousSammy> nicht nur die tray icons sondern auch ordner etc
<dreamon> nanu.. Kann nicht mehr pdf im openoffice öffnen, Seit wann das denn.
<breaker313> moin
<breaker313> kennt sich jemand mit init skripten aus
<breaker313> ?
<ppq> ne
<ppq> ,frag? breaker313 
<ppq> hachja, das pony ist weg. frag einfach, don't ask to ask...
<ppq> aber ich muss jetzt weg ;) 
<breaker313> ich habe ein init skript geschrieben, aber es funzt nicht: http://pastebin.com/snzhieMC
<breaker313> wenn ich wie geplant /etc/init.d/skriptname.sh start bzw. ... stop aufrufe funzt es nicht
<jokrebel_> breaker313: "funzt" (was für Unwort) ist aber keine brauchbare Fehlerbeschreibung/-Meldung.
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich habe das eben mal unter Ubuntu 11.10 probiert. Ich konnte zwar 2 Dateien öffnen, erhalte aber kauderwelsch.
<breaker313> jokrebel_: ok, ich rufe es wie beschrieben auch, aber die verzeichnisse werden nicht gemounted
<breaker313> auch = auf
<whyhozs_kiste> heyhoo
<jokrebel_> breaker313: kommen denn Fehlermeldungenß Rufst Du das aus testzwecken erstmal aus der Konsole auf?
<breaker313> jokrebel_: es gibt leider keine Fehlermeldung in der konsole ...
<breaker313> jokrebel_: interessanterweise funktioniert das skript wenn ich es mit ./skriptname start aufrufe
<bullgard4> Welche Alternativen gibt es zu Lazarus im Alternativen-System (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternativen-System=?
<Minipluto> wie kriege ich das hin bzw. woran kann das liegen, dass unity im Panel das von mir erstellte Icon für irssi so übel schlecht skaliert? Bei den Icons der anderen Programme klappt es schließlich auch problemlos. Ist ein 64x64 png: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/hilfmir/irssi_skalierung_unity.png
<bullgard4> Minipluto: Ich kann aus Deinem Bild nicht erkennen, daß die Ikone schlecht skaliert ist.
<Minipluto> bullgard6: hast du das auf 100% skaliert?
<Minipluto> das ist so breit gezogen irgendwie o.O
<bullgard4> Minipluto: Ja, du hat recht: Ein bißchen breigezogen sieht es aus. Merkwürdig.
<Minipluto> das icon aktualisiert sich auch irgendwie nicht im Launcher, wenn ich das verändere o.O
<Minipluto> brb
<Minipluto> nu hab ichs kaputt gemacht :D 32x32 icon probiert und jetzt wird garnichts mehr angezeigt *G*
<jokrebel_> Minipluto: Gratuliere! Und das alles weil Dir das Design eines FlammenSymbols nicht gefiel. Deine Probleme hätt ich gern...
<dreamon> bullgard4, Genauso bei mir. Das ging aber früher super.. habs öfters benützt!
<bullgard4> dreamon: War das eine frühere writer-Vewrsion? Welche?
<usch> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen Medion MD 85264 Fingerabdruckscanner statt Passwort für den Login zu benutzen?
<dreamon> Das war 11.04, welches libreoffice das war.. weiß ich nicht. hatte nicht geschaut.
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich boote mal 11.04 und gucke, wie es dort mit dem Fehler bei mir aussieht.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Das wäre Klasse
<bullgard4> dreamon: In 11.04 tritt dieser Fehler auch auf.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Seltsam.. das ging aber.. Tadellos.. woran mag das wohl liegen.. 
<breaker313> jokrebel_: ich habe es ...
<breaker313> jokrebel_:es lag an der Benamung der start und kill links in den rcx verzeichnissen ...
<bullgard4> dreamon: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LibreOffice: "Der Import von PDF-Dokumenten ist nun möglich. Diese werden in Draw geöffnet und können dort bearbeitet und wieder gespeichert werden. " Bei mir erhalte ich aber mit Draw dasselbe Ergebnis. Vielleicht liegt bei mir ein Bedienfehler vor. Ich weiß es nicht.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Ich dachte auch das man es eventuell importieren muß.. aber ich hab keinen Punkt gefunden. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ging es aber direkt öffnen. 
<dreamon> bullgard4, Es war auch draw gewesen.. ging super.. 
<geser> usch: schau dir mal http://www.reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Pam_fprint an, sofern dein Fingerprintscanner unterstützt wird (Paketisiert ist es als libpam-fprint)
<usch> geser, danke!
<dreamon>  bullgard4, Zumindest steht es im öffnen Dialog als Dateityp mit drin
<bullgard4> dreamon: Der »Öffnen«-Dialog welches Programms?
<dreamon> bullgard4, Beim LibreOffice - Draw (pdf)
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich finde nicht, worauf Du Dich beziehst. --  Ich finde unter Draw > File > Open einen Dialog, der heißt "Untitled 1 - LibreOffice Draw". Diesen Dialog meinst Du nicht?  
<dreamon> bullgard4, Meiner ist auf deutsch. Datei - Öffnen - Unbenannt LibreOffice - Draw. Unten dann datentyp.. da klick ich drauf.. gebe pdf ein.. dann seh ich das PDF zum Importieren/Öffnen möglich sind(oder sollen)
<betzi> ich habe ein viseo 200 touch screen an meinem ub10.04server 2.6.32-34. nach der konfiguration von xinput_calibrator hab ich folgendes in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-calibration.conf geschrieben: http://pastebin.com/tSa1vsj0
<betzi> nun startet der xserver nicht mehr und ende nach dem boote auf der shell instanz tty1
<betzi> Xorg.0.conf: http://pastebin.com/8ymda3WN
<betzi> der inhalt von der 99-calibration.conf habe ich via copy&paste nach der kalibrierung dort einfügt. so lautet es wenn man diese beendet.
<geser> wenn die die Datei wieder entfernst, dann sollte dein X11-Server zumindest wieder starten. Wo du stattdessen die Konfiguration hinpacken solltest, weiß ich leider nicht.
<betzi> geser, richtig, das tut er auch. man das ist ein chaos mit den verschiedenen ubuntu versionen und der konfiguration des xservers
<gustav1> Ich bin neu - werde ich empfangen?
<betzi> gustav1, wilkommen
<gustav1> Danke!!!!!!
<bullgard4> dreamon: Dein Verfahren führt bei mir zum selben Ergebnis: Das Dokument wird in Hieroglyphen angezeigt. 
<bullgard4> dreamon: LibreOffice Help - LibreOffice Draw schreibt: "Connecting a PostScript to PDF Converter: 1. In spadmin, click New Pronter. This opens the Add Printer dialog." Was ist mit "spadmin" gemeint?
<dreamon> bullgard4, Keine Ahnung.
<bullgard4> hm
<Genios112_> hallo
<Lufti_oO> hi ;)
<Lufti_oO> Ich habe blöderweise als Standardaktion für den Fall, dass ich mein Handy an den PC anschließe "Mit Shotwell" öffnen eingereichtet. Wo kann ich das ändern?
<Lufti_oO> Ubuntu 11.10 mit Unity
<mykey0815> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tutorial, wie ich ein Bind9-sdb in mein OpenLDAP-System auf ubuntu 10.04-basis einbinden kann
<dreamon> bullgard4, Eventuell fehlt ein library .. oder ein PPA aber ich hatte da nichts gemacht.. und es ging outofthebox
<bullgard4> dreamon: hm
<karotte> wie kann ich herausfinden wie der Name lautet für die Einstellung eines Shortcuts-Programms durch update-alternatives, wenn mehrere Desktop-Umgebungen installiert sind?
<karotte> hab Ubuntu 11.10
<k1l_> Genios112_: magst du mal deine verbindung und/oder deinen client überprüfen?
<Deckel> Wenn ich in der /etc/rc.local ein Skript eingetragen habe, aber nach dem Start festgestellt wird das es nicht erfolgreich ausgeführt wurde, wo kann ich nachsehen woran es lag?
<gamer1990> Schau mal im syslog nach.
<Deckel> dort steht nichts von rc.local oder meinem skript
<gamer1990> Lässt sich das Kommando manuell absetzen?
<Deckel> ja, ohne Fehler
<koegs> in rc.local läuft das script als root, rufst du es beim testen auch als root auf?
<Deckel> ja mit sudo
<k1l_> was ist das für nen script? hat das eigene loglevel?
<LetoThe2nd> pfade, mal debugausgabe nach /tmp/$DEINLUSTIGESLOGFILE ...
<k1l_> greift es vlt auf was zu, was noch nicht gestartet wurde?   alles glaskugel vorhersagen ohne mehr infos
<Deckel> es erstellt ein verzeichnis, entschlüsselt ein laufwerk und mountet es
<k1l_> fullpath angeben hat auch schon oft geholfen
<LetoThe2nd> absolute pfade? braucht es $PAHT? ...
<Deckel> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/501675 das ist im grunde der skriptinhalt
<LetoThe2nd> ein passwort ein-echoen in gesudoed'es cryptsetup, welches ohnehin als root ausgeführt wird...
<Deckel> was willst du mir damit sagen?
<LetoThe2nd> Deckel: a) es ist nicht nur grausam schlechter stil, es ist nonsens und unsicher b) es wundert mich nicht, wenn das nicht funktioniert, weil es sich offensichtlich auf umgebungsabhängiges verhalten bezieht.
<Deckel> ok, danke, was kannst du mir empfehlen um dies umzusetzen?
<koegs> du willst verschlüsseln, aber beim boot automatisch entschlüsseln? was macht das für einen Sinn?
<LetoThe2nd> Deckel: a) denk mal über die verwendung von sudo nach b) benutze dokumentierte und unterstützte methoden um keys zu übergeben, und nicht irgendwelche obskuren knostruktionen.
<LetoThe2nd> Deckel: plus natürlich das was koegs sagt - welchen sinn hat ein passwort welches im klartext in einem für alle lesbaren file steht?
<Deckel> hm, die systemplatte ist doch verschlüsselt, das pw dieser Platte wird beim Start abgefragt. Da es nicht nur ein Laufwerk ist sondern mehrere habe ich nach einer Lösung gesucht das automatisch mit nur einer Passworteingabe am Anfang abzuarbeiten
<menuhin> hi
<Deckel> um nicht für jede Platte extra beim mounten das Pw einzugeben
<LetoThe2nd> Deckel: dann häng den käse doch einfach über den selben mechanismus ein. so ists in jedem fall nonsens.
<menuhin> läuft der ekiga echo test?
<Deckel> LetoThe2nd: wie meinst du das mit dem selben mechanismus? Ich muss doch irgendwo den Befehl zum entschlüsseln + mounten ablegen oder nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> Deckel: buzzword: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#etc-crypttab-editieren
<LetoThe2nd> Deckel: ich bin kein crypto-{experte,fanatiker,freund}, aber ich würde dir nahelegen dich mal mit der funktionsweise der crypttab auseinander zu setzen
<Deckel> ok danke, werde ich mal inhalieren
<LetoThe2nd> ... und an dieser stelle klinke ich mich auch aus, weil ich a) detailfragen eh nicht beantworten kann und b) vermeiden will wieder ranten zu müssen.
<leszek> hi
<bullgard4> Deckel: "Connected with 500@ekiga.net"
<HeinzBoettjer> Kann ich in einem Shellskript Zeilen importieren? Ich habe eine "case $ziel in" mit über 2000 Zeilen und möchte die auf verschiedene Dateien verteilen um es pflegeleichter zu gestalten.
<KnechtR> hi
<KnechtR> ich weiß mein eigenes pw auf der zweitkiste nicht mehr. also boote ich von cd und lösche in /etc/shadow das pw für den user, richtig?
<k1l_> KnechtR: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<KnechtR> k1l_, thx
<KnechtR> ich muss aber leider vorhger luksopen machen
<k1l> also bei verschlüsselung bin ich raus
<ppq> HeinzBoettjer: . pfad/zur/datei
<KnechtR> und bei knoppix 4 ist kein cryptsetup dabei :(
<KnechtR> sdcheiße
<HeinzBoettjer> ppq: damit rufe ich eine shell auf, das hilft nicht weil ich in den Zeilen eine Variable setze und eine Funktion aufrufe
<KnechtR> ich brauch also ne aktuelle bootcd
<k1l> KnechtR: dann nimm halt eine ubuntu cd
<KnechtR> k11, hab nur die mini-boot
<HeinzBoettjer> ppq: s/shell/shellskript
<ppq> HeinzBoettjer: mh, sonst fallen mir nur noch "source" und http://loader.sourceforge.net/ und
<ppq> *ein
<HeinzBoettjer> Danke
<HeinzBoettjer> ppq: also loader sieht schon mal sehr gut aus. Könnte eine Ergänzung für die Links im wiki sein.
<KnechtR> wie mounte ich nochmal die geöffnete luks-partition?
<ppq> HeinzBoettjer: joa, finde ich auch, kannst es ja mal reinschreiben :)
<ppq> KnechtR: die gerätedatei ist in /dev/mapper/
<ppq> alles andere wie gewohnt :) übrigens haben größere DEs mittlerweile auch unterstützung für luks volumes, erkennen die also und bieten unlocken+mounten an
<KnechtR> ppq, ja, aber mount /dev/mapper/dingens /tmp geht nicht
<KnechtR> unkown file type
<ppq> KnechtR: nach /tmp mountet man ja auch nich
<KnechtR> auch nach /yoyo nicht
<ppq> huh. seltsam
<KnechtR> -t ext4 frisst er auch nicht
<KnechtR> evtl geht ext4 bei knoppix 5.4 nicht?
<ppq> möglich
<KnechtR> -t ext2 nimmt er auch nicht
<KnechtR> ich brech ab hier :((
<ppq> weia, 2008, das wird nix
<KnechtR> verdammte kacke
<ppq> du kannst ext4 nicht als ext2 mounten
<KnechtR> ahso
<ppq> du brauchst ne aktuelle live-cd
<KnechtR> scheiße
<KnechtR> müsst ich mir ziehen und brennne
<KnechtR> mit der mini.iso geht das nicht?
<ppq> und achte bitte auf deinen ausdruck
<HeinzBoettjer> ppq: ich werde mal in http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/shell fragen in welchem der vielen am besten
<ppq> KnechtR: das ist dieses ~20mb große image, ja? nein, damit geht das nicht. das lädt selbst den installer aus dem netz nach
<KnechtR> hab noch was gefunden
<KnechtR> heise-cd von 2009
<KnechtR> damn small linux, pure:dyne, geekbox, backtrack, partedmagic, pclinuxos, x0-live-cd, qimo, grml, slax
<KnechtR> was nehm ich da?
<KnechtR> alles live-linuxe
<ppq> völlig egal. grml, das ist wenigstens debianbasiert afaik
<ppq> ah, die gleiche cd habe ich sogar auch ;)
<KnechtR> ist nicht bootbar
<KnechtR> da liegt das zeug wohl als images drauf
<KnechtR> :(
<ppq> bei mir geht's
<KnechtR> disk boot failure hier
<ppq> besorg dir halt irgendwo ne live-cd, zur not in der zeitschriftenhandlung im bahnhof oder so oO
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard4> LupusE: ga!
<Deckel> Ich möchte per crypttab verschlüsselte Laufwerke  beim booten entschlüsseln. Manuell funktioniert es. crypttab: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/501759/ Key liegt vorerst auf der verschlüsselten System Partition, welche beim Starten entschlüsselt wird. Weshalb wird nach dem Starten nichts in /dev/mapper angelegt?
<KnechtR> sor
<KnechtR> bin wieder drin
<KnechtR> seit april nicht mehr eingelogged
<KnechtR> und daher das pw vergessen ;)
<jokrebel> ,enter? KnechtR: Was man aich in einer Zeile hätte mitteilen können.
<HeinzBoettjer> ppq: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/shell/2/#post-3571032
<ppq> HeinzBoettjer: du hast sogar meinen ubuntuusers nick rausgesucht? wow :p 
<HeinzBoettjer> :-) suche nach ppq, dort stand er im skript drin und dann den poster überprüft und da stand der launchpad-Name drin
<noggo> hallo leute, kann man in den Systemeinstellungen -> Online-Konten auch ein Imap-E-Mail konto hinzufügen, ich habe da nur die auswahl Google.
<apollo13> ja mehr gibt es da auch nicht
<noggo> kannn ich also mein t-online konto da nicht hinzufügen
<apollo13> nein
<noggo> kann ich diese option denn entfernen, weil ich brauch sie dann nicht?
<apollo13> oh dear, was stört die denn?
<leszek> ist das nicht sowieso ein gnome 3.2 integriertes feature
<apollo13> die online konten? ja
<apollo13> aber die sind so oder so noch sehr stark beta ;)
<noggo> es sieht halt blöd aus wenn ich über meinen benutzernamen gehe und da steht nicht verfügbar, und ich brauche es nicht also könnte es weg.
<apollo13> über meinen benutzernamen gehe?!
<apollo13> das nicht verfügbar im statusmenü hat eher mit empathy als online konten zu tun
<apollo13> selbst mit t-online wärst dort "nicht verfügbar"
<C_A_M> ist es möglich beim dualboot die reihenfolge zu ändern, so dass nicht ubuntu als erstes gestartet wird?
<dadrc> ja
<C_A_M> subba, danke, dann mach ich mich mal auf die suche
<gustav1> Hallo, Kasjopa23111 - ich freue mich, von Dir zu hören.
<dadrc> C_A_M, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Die-Abarbeitungs-Reihenfolge-der-Skripte -- dann musst du nicht so lange suchen ;)
<C_A_M> vielen dank, bei meinem tallent hätte ich ne weile dafür gebraucht :)
<Minipluto> Hat einer eine Idee, wo der Unity Launcher einen Icon-cache haben könnte? Habe es zwar ausgetrickst aber würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren. Also es gibt eine .desktop Datei, die das gnome-terminal mit einem bestimmten Befehl und verschiedenen Parametern aufruft und dieser desktop Datei ist auch in Symbol zugeordnet. Wenn man dieses nun ändert, verändert sich nicht das Symbol im Unity Launcher, selbst wenn man es entfernt und ...
<Minipluto> ... wieder neu drauf ablegt.
<dadrc> Minipluto, ist nur eine Vermutung, aber ich würd davon ausgehen, dass auch da gtk-update-icon-cache helfen kann
<Minipluto> da war ich zu blöd für weil ich nicht wusste, auf welchen Ordner ich das nun anwenden soll (muss man ja hintern dran hängen)
<dadrc> Ich würd es mit dem Pfad versuchen, in dem das Icon liegt :>
<Minipluto> der will da einen Ordner mit einer theme index file haben. Sowas hab ich gar nicht gemacht o.O
<dadrc> Ach so, du hast ein Icon von irgendwo genommen, nicht aus einem Theme?
<Minipluto> genau
<gustav1> hallo, sebix - schön von dir zu hören!
<dadrc> gustav1, muss nicht sein.
<gustav1> wieso nicht?
<dadrc> Weil hier Support ist und kein Smalltalk. Außerdem ist sinnlos Leute highlighten hier nicht erwünscht.
<gustav1> verstehe.
<LetoThe2nd> gustav1: kurzfassung: wir haben wir im schnitt so 170 user. wenn sich da alle kreuz und quer begrüssen, können wir zumachen. also wenn du alte bekannte grüssenmöchtest, nimm doch einfach ein querty :)
<user82> kann ich im dateisystem einen link derart setzen dass es so "aussieht" als wäre ein und die selbe datei in zwei ordnern?
<koegs> user82: ja, "man ln"
<LetoThe2nd> user82: innerhalb eines filesystems, ja. stichwort hardlinks
<user82> erkennt die dropbox das auch oder legt die mir dann einen link rein der nur lokal in meinem dateisystem gilt und wem anders garnichts hilft?
<koegs> Dropbox wird nur "den Link" synchronisieren
<koegs> ups, muss meine aussage revidieren, geht doch, user82
<user82> sehr gut. danke für die info
<valentin2> nabend
<valentin2> wie hieß nochmal der OT channel?
<dadrc> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<valentin2> thx
<Fuchs> steht sonst, am Rande gesagt, im Topic. Das sollte man in jedem Kanal direkt nach dem Betreten lesen. Als nett gemeinter Rat. 
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Vor eins oder zwei Jahren hatte ich mal eine Software, welche die Titel von mp3 erkannte und aus dem Netz Tags dazu gezogen hatte. Weiss jemand von euch welche Software das gewesen sein könnte?
<maltonic> hallo, ich habe einen eeePC mit nvidia ION und versuche auf ubuntu mkv-files flüssig abzuspielen (in windows xp funktionierts mit media player classic). Ich habe ffmpeg wie hier beschrieben http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9868359&postcount=1289   installiert....
<LetoThe2nd> oliver1: könnte picard gewesen sein.
<maltonic> nun weiss ich nicht wie ich die files am besten abspielen sollte, also mplayer oder smplayer oder vlc? und wie sollte ich diese konfigurieren? welche video treiber sollte ich nehmen?
<oliver1> cool, ich danke Dir!
<oliver1> LetoThe2nd: dass die SW Picard heißt, ist ziemlich witzig. Ich habe eine ca .10 Jahre CD von einem Freund mit lauter Star Trek Themes drauf... ;-)
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 11.10 und mir ist aufgefallen das man mit der rechten Maustaste in Kontextmenü nicht mehr Dateien ver-entschlüsseln kann  habe das Prog Seahorse verstehe nicht warum das die entwickler entfernt haben.
<Kebap23> Hallo alle! Wenn ich "sudo restart ssh" mache, funktioniert das nur einmal, Antwort ist dann "ssh start/running, process 2093". Aber wenn ich nochmal das gleiche machen möchte, ist die Antwort dann immer "restart: Unknown instance:" - was ist da los?
<Anon42> ich bekomme diesen fehler :http://paste.ubuntu.com/726656/ wenn ich auf neue updates prüfe
<Wedelwolf> Kebap23,  ssh inwiefern? server?
<bekks> HTTP 404 bedeutet, dass die Datei nicht auf dem Server liegt.
<geser> da sollten keine < > um das natty sein
<jokrebel> Anon42: Entferne Deine Fremdquellen und alles wird gut.
<geser> sieht wie ein Fehler in der sources.list
<Kebap23> Wedelwolf: ja, ich versuche gerade einen ssh-server einzurichten, editiere in sshd_config herum, und möchte den dann gern zu Testzwecken öfter neustarten.
<Wedelwolf> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart wär doch richtig wenn ich mich nich irr
<ppq> sollte noch gehen, ist aber deprecated
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: in neueren Versionen geht auch die andere Syntax. Ich frage mich eher, ob es nicht sshd sein sollte, 
<Kebap23> Wedelwolf: Ja, das geht auch, das ist veraltet und verweist auf "start ssh" usw, aber dort erscheinen die gleichen Fehlermeldungen.
<Fuchs> und wenn nicht: dann liegt da wohl ein pid file nicht rum 
<Kebap23> Fuchs: restart: Unknown job: sshd
<Wedelwolf>  <Fuchs> Wedelwolf: in neueren Versionen geht auch die andere Syntax. Ich frage mich eher, ob es nicht sshd sein sollte,  <-- das mit sshd hab ich mich auch grad gefragt
<Anon42> geser: wie bekomme ich die natty quelle raus?
<geser> wie hast du sie eingetragen?
<Anon42> ja nachdem ich medibuntu als paketquelle hatte
<Anon42> und ich sie entfernt hab
<Anon42> kommt ein anderer fehler
<Anon42> un zwar mit natty
<Anon42> sorry
<Anon42> jokrebel: ich hab die fremdquellen entfernt
<jokrebel> Anon42: Paste den Fehler doch, damit wir mitreden können.
<jokrebel> Anon42: Medibuntu ist BTW auch ne Fremdquelle ;-)
<Anon42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726656/
<Anon42> jokerebel: ich hab bereits medibuntu entfernt, problem bleibt weiterhin
<jokrebel> Anon42: Hast Du nach dem Fremdquellen-Entfernen ein sudo apt-get update durchgeführt?
<Anon42> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> Anon42: Der Paste ist doch der von vorhin? Wer/was produziert den diese Meldung?
<Anon42> jokrebel: es kommt der selbe fehler wenn ich auf neue update's prüfe
<jokrebel> Anon42: Ich hätte gerne den kompletten output (inclusive den Befehlen) von "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Anon42> jokrebel: hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/726677/
<Kebap23> Wedelwolf, Fuchs, noch Ideen?
<jokrebel> Anon42: Hast Du nun natty oder oneirc? Du hast da in den Quellen beides drin. Und "http://deb.torproject.org <natty>/main" ist IMHO immer noch ne Fremdquelle dirn.
<Anon42> jokrebel: habe oneirc
<jokrebel> Anon42: Jedenfalls ist da in den Quellen wohl immer noch was falsches - such nach natty und torprojekt und deaktiviere dies.
<geser> da scheint auch noch das natty-Partner-Repository aktiv zu sein
<Anon42> jokerebel: alles von natty deaktivieren?
<Anon42> bzw. löschen?
<bekks> Anon42: Nein.
<bekks> Aber die Fremdquellen wie zB tor.
<jokrebel> Anon42: Auskomentieren bzw. deaktivieren reicht erst mal.
<Anon42> ok
<Anon42> danke hat geklappt
<Anon42> ich habe erzwungen die updates zu installieren
<Anon42> jetz spinnt meine webcam rum
<jokrebel> Anon42: gerne
<Anon42> die geht kurzzeitig an und wieder aus
<Anon42> als hätte ich ein trojaner
<jokrebel> Anon42: Weshalb sollte das ein Trojaner sein. Bring jetzt (nach Bereinigung der Quellen) erst mal Dein System mit "update/upgrade" auf den aktuellen Stand und starte neu.
<Anon42>  ok 
<ArtNo_diri_> Könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich im Konfigurationsprogramm für den Telekomrouter W 503V die SSID sehen kann?
<ArtNo_diri_> Wenn ich die nämlich habe, kann ich die Anleitung vmtl. nachvollziehen.
<LetoThe2nd> ArtNo_diri_: welche anleitung, und was soll das mit ubuntu zu tun haben? sicher, dass du hier richtig bist?
<Fuchs> ArtNo_diri_: da duerfte irgend ein Standard gesetzt sein, den Dir jedes WLAN taugliche Geraet in der Umgebung anzeigen koennen sollte. 
<jokrebel> ArtNo_diri_: Hier ist zwar eigentlich nicht #Telekom-Router aber das sollte im Bereich Sicherheit WLAN zu finden sein.
<ArtNo_diri_> jokrebel, ich wurde in ubuntu-de-offtopic gebeten, hier zu fragen
<jokrebel> ach!
<Fuchs> jaein 
<Fuchs> die andere Frage haette er ruhig hier stellen koennen. 
<Fuchs> Wie dem auch sei
<basti> wie kann man verhindern, dass sich fenster nicht automatisch vergrößern, wenn sie in die obere leiste gezogen werden?
<basti> - nicht ^^
<dadrc> basti, in Compiz das Grid-Plugin entsprechend konfigurieren
<dreamon> Weiß jemand warum libreoffice keine pdfs mehr importieren/öffnen kann?
<basti> danke dadrc. mal anschauen
<dadrc> dreamon, wahrscheinlich, weil du das PDF-Import-Plugin nicht installiert oder aktiviert hast
<dadrc> dreamon, libreoffice-pdfimport
<basti> das war ja einfach ^^ man muss nur wissen wie ;)
<dreamon> dadrc, hab ich installiert gehabt.. hab es gerade geprüft.. noch ne Idee?
<dadrc> dreamon, ist es auch aktiviert?
<dreamon> dadrc, Es ist installiert.. Wie aktivier ich es?
<dadrc> dreamon, in Libreoffice gibts den Extension Manager unter Tools
<dreamon>  dadrc, Du hast recht. Kannst du mit der Meldung was anfangen -> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/bildschirmfotoam2011110.png/
<dadrc> dreamon, sagt mir spontan nichts, aber danach sollte man googlen können
<dreamon> dadrc, Habs nun deinstalliert und nochmal installiert nun bekomm ich keine Fehlermeldung mehr.. Leider lädt er immer noch blödsinn. Oder muß man noch irgendwie aktivieren, was ich noch nicht hausbekommen habe?
<dadrc> Die Erweiterung ist nicht perfekt, hast du es mal mit einer simplen Text-PDF probiert?
<dadrc> Wüsste jedenfalls nicht, was man da noch machen müsste.
<dreamon> dadrc, Das ging hier vor 11.10 ohne Probleme.. aber seit dem Update frägt er mich welcher Zeichensatz es ist und zeigt dann nur noch blödsinn an.
<dadrc> dreamon, Moment, ich guck mal eben, ob das hier klappt
<dreamon> Wenn ich bei extension andere Zeilen anklicke, dann kann ich aktivieren / deaktivieren klicken.. das geht aber bei dem pdf import nicht
<dadrc> dreamon, steht bei "diesem Blödsinn" zufällig irgendwas von "PDF 1.6" in der ersten Zeile?
<dadrc> (Oder eine andere Nummer)
<dreamon> ja 1.0.5 steht bei mir
<dreamon> "PDF-Import 1.0.5"
<dadrc> Gut, dann macht er die Datei einfach direkt auf, ohne Import
<dadrc> Bei mir steht dran, PDF-Import klappt nur in Libreoffice Draw richtig
<dadrc> Da klappts dann auch bei mir
<dreamon> Ja, ich verwende auch libreoffie draw zum öffnen.. 
<dadrc> Komisch, da klappt der Import bei mir problemlos. Irgendwas geheimes oder kannst du mir das PDF mal geben, zum Testen?
<dreamon> Also hier ist egal was ich an PDF wähle es geht einfach nicht.. Z.B. -> http://www.kids-web.org/click/click.php?file=7_rahab1
<dreamon> dadrc, Kannst du denn das extension aktivieren bzw deaktivieren?
<dadrc> dreamon, nö, scheint aber nichts zu machen
<dreamon> Mist.. aber das lief früher hier super.. und nun tote hose
<dadrc> Komisch, muss aber irgendwas bei dir sein, in Draw geht hier gut. Mal auf der Konsole gestartet?
<dreamon> weißt du wie der aufruf von draw heißen muß?
<dadrc> libreoffice --draw
<user1312> Guten Abend. Ich bin dabei mein Dualboot System neu aufzusetzten und bekomme es nicht mehr so hin, wie es früher war. Ich möchte Win7 mit TC vollverschlüsseln und Ubuntu homeverschlüsselt benutzen. Wie gehe ich da am besten vor ?
<dreamon> dadrc, nanu.. jetzt geht es..
<hjaekel> user1312: kennst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<dreamon> dadrc, Eventuell hab ich vergessen es neu zu starten.. wobei ich das nicht glaube.. 
<dadrc> dreamon, ist das einzige, was mir noch einfallen würd
<dreamon> dadrc, Danke, das du mir geholfen hast. mit dem Extension wäre ich nie draufgekommen.
<user1312> ja kenne ich, ich brauche jedoch gar keine komplette lvm-verschlüsselung
<dadrc> dreamon, gerne :)
<hjaekel> user1312: da steht auch etwas zu Win mit TC. homeverschlüsselung ist eine installationsoption im ubuntu-installer
<user1312> ah okay, vielen dank
<user1312> also landet der TC-Boot-kram im MBR und Grub im Ersten Teil der Festplatte ?
<hjaekel> user1312: so steht es da...
<user1312> richtig, allerdings im zusammenhang mit der lvm-geschichte, bei der ja eine eigene boot-partition angelegt wird, muss ich die auch selbst anlegen ?
<user1312> sorry dass ich x mal frage, aber ich hab die installation in den letzten tagen auch schon x mal versucht und irgendwo klappt immer irgendwas nicht
<jokrebel> nicht dass ich jetzt hilfreich sein könnte, da ich für Verschlüsseung nicht paranoid genug bin. Aber auch als Laie diesbezüglich kann ich wohl sagen dass "irgendwo" und "irgendwas" wohl ehrer keine konkreten Fehlermeldungen sind.
<user1312> im wiki wird auf Installations-schritt 7 verwiesen, den es so in 11.10 ja garnicht gibt. wenn ich ubuntu sagen möchte wohin der bootloader kommt, dann soll ich auch das root-verzeichnis angeben...muss ich dann auch swap und boot anlegen ?
<user1312> ja da hast du natürlich recht, ich möchte aber auch nur wissen wie ich es richtig mache und nicht welche fehler ich wie umgehe ;)
<jokrebel> user1312: Aber nur mit "konkreten" Fehlermeldungen wir Dir jemand sagen können was schieflief bzw. Du anders machen musst.
<lemone> hallo
<lemone> Ich habe ein Problem
<lemone> jemand da?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<jokrebel> ,frag? lemone
<lemone> Ich habe ubuntu über virtual machine laufen
<lemone> also die neueste version
<lemone> aber ich kann nichts ausdrucken
<lemone> also der drucker wird erkannt, aber wenn ich drucken klicke druckt er mir irgendwelche hyroglyphen
<lemone> und dass das ganze papier durch
<jokrebel> Bitte Punkte verwenden anstelle von Enter. Man darf auch 2-3 Sätze gleichzeitig verschicken hier.
<lemone> ok
<jokrebel> lemone: Du hast den richtigen Druckerteriber installiert? Welche VM nutzt Du?
<lemone> Ich habe VMware player
<lemone> also laut properties ist es der richtige drucker, ich dachte die treiber werden automatisch installiert
<user1312> Kann es richtig sein, dass ich erst Win7 installiere, es dann mit TC vollverschlüssel, während ich noch unused space für ubuntu aufbewahre um dann ubuntu zu installieren. Wird dann Grub automatisch irgendwoanders hingespeichert ohne den TC-loader zu stören ?
<koegs> nein, user1312
<koegs> du installierst windows, dann TC-Vollverschlüsselung, danach Ubuntu und Grub in die Root-Partition von Ubuntu, wenn du kein separates /boot benutzt
<koegs> wenn dann der TC-Loader kommt, drückst du Escape und wählst dann die Partition aus, wo Grub drauf ist
<user1312> okay. hab ich beim zweiten mal lesen des wikis auch verstanden: also wenn ich im "erweitert-modus" der installation bin, dann leg ich root an und sage dass grund da rein soll ?
<user1312> grund = grub
<koegs> nur wenn du keine separate /boot Partition hast, was aber in der KOnfiguration auch nicht nötig ist
<user1312> okay, und was ist mit swap ?
<koegs> die legst du einfach separat an
<lemone> Hat keiner eine Lösung für mein Problem? Googeln bringt auch nichts.
<user1312> und alles als primäre partition ?
<koegs> das ist egal
<user1312> super, vielen dank koegs :)
<achim> lemone: Gegebenenfalls muss man schon auch mal eingreifen um den _richtigen_ Druckertreiber zu haben.
<lemone> ok, und wie tue ich das? Kenn mich da nicht so aus
<Orcor> komisch in skype sehe ich meine webcam wenn ich klicke auf test passiert leider nix  habe ubuntu 10.11
<lemone> brauch ich vielleicht das ding? http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/downloads.html
<valentin2> wie klein ist eig die geringste speicherkapazität von ssd's?
<k1l_> ,ot? valentin2 
<valentin2> ouh shit fc sry
<apollo13> k1l_: bot fail :þ
<k1l_> hm kein bot
<ring1> lemone, sofern es ein hp drucker ist, brauchst du unter linux das paket hplip, richtig. ist allerdings in der regel bereits installiert. möchtest du eine gui, kannst du das paket hplip-gui nachinstallieren.
<jokrebel> lemone: Versuch es erstmal mit den Boardmitteln bitte. 
<jokrebel> lemone: Und der Drucker sollte IIRC bei VM dann sowohl im Wirt als auch im Gast korrekt installiert werden.
<Orcor> in Cheese sehe ich meine cam nur in skype geht da nix
<jokrebel> Orcor: Skype-Bild kommt oft sehr dunkel. Halt mal die Camera richtung licht beim test.
<k1l_> Orcor: guck mal in den skype artikel im wiki. da ist einiges zu problemen mit skype
<lemone> wwas ist denn IIRC  ?
<omelette> wie heißt der offtopic channel nochmal?
<Orcor> wenn ic in skype auf test klicke passiert nix
<jokrebel> lemone: If I Remember Correct
<ring1> ly
<jokrebel>  für Unterhaltungen ohne Support-Bezug zu Ubuntu bitte zB. nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Orcor> in wiki habe ich auch vorhin geschaut nix brauchbares was mein Problem behebt gefunden
<k1l_> Orcor: schau in den artikel
<lemone> also in windows läuft der drucker korrekt, das hab ich getestet
<k1l_> Orcor: bzw nicht schauen. LESEN!
<jokrebel> gn8
<Orcor> habe ich
<Orcor> da steht das viele hersteller andere chipsätze verwenden usw
<Orcor> aber früher ist meine cam gegangen 
<Orcor> seid 11.10 nicht mehr
<ring1> lemone, dann installier doch mal hplip-gui und starte es mit "gksu hp-setup" im terminal. dann kannst du deinen drucker konfigurieren. sollte ein selbstläufer sein :)
<lemone> ok, ich probier das mal, er installiert grad fleißig
<Orcor> in skype unter test sehe ich /dev/video0  klicke auf test nix passiert wenn ich jemanden anrufen tue und cam einschalten tue passiert auch nix
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19849
<pacy_> abend zusammen 
<pacy_> ich hatte vorher im panel n crashreport auf meine aktualisierungsverwaltung .. seitdem kann ich jetzt auch keine pakete mehr via ap-get installieren und synaptic schliesst sich direkt nach dem start von selbst wieder
<pacy_> weiß da jemand was ?
<pacy_> also apt-get liest die paketlisten noch und bleibt dann mit "wird aufgebaut ... 50 %" HÄNGEN
<ring1> pacy_, gibt "apt-get update" keinen fehler aus?
<pacy_> nein, hab ich als erstes versucht und ist ohne fehler duchgelaufen
<ring1> pacy_, probier mal "apt-get check"
<pacy_> ring1, hatte auch nichts gebracht habe aber durch zufall n forumsbeitrag gefunden ( vllt hab ich einfach zu schnell gefragt und nich richtig gesucht gehabt :) in dem empfohlen wurde die srcpkgcache.bin und die pkgcache.bin in /var/cache/apt zu löschen - funktionert wieder einwandrei
<ring1> pacy_, darauf hätte dich auch "apt-get check" gebracht ;)
<ring1> pacy_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketverwaltung-unbrauchbar
<ring1> pacy_, ich würde immer zuerst das wiki durchsuchen
<pacy_> ring1,  sollte ich machen, ja. aber apt-get check hatte keine ausgabe geliefert sonder ist auch nur bei den 50% hängengeblieben
<pacy_> danke dir jedenfalls
<ring1> pacy_, kein problem. hauptsache bei dir läuft wieder alles
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-03
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.2.0] Ein grafische Anwendungsprogramm ist eingefroren. '~$ ps aux' zeigt, daß sein Prozess nicht länger existiert. Welches ist die richtige Maßnahme, die eingefrorenen Fenster dieses Anwendungsrogramms auf dem Bilschirmbild zu löschenẞ
<bullgard4> s/grafische(grafisches/
<Dennis84> hoi leute
<Dennis84> kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich ubuntu über pxe installieren kann und dabei ein raid nutze?
<Dennis84> alle installationsroutinen bieten keine mdadm-unterstützung
<beaver74> Dennis84, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/software-raid Abschnitt: Alternate Installation , http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot .. du wirst nach getrennten Anleitungen vorgehen müssen, erst PXE einrichten, dann per alternate CD Ubuntu installieren und das RAID einrichten
<beaver74> alternate Image, wirst ja den PXE nutzen
<beaver74>  Dennis84, btw. 'ubuntu raid' und 'ubuntu pxe' .. kA was du für Probleme hattest da passende Anleitungen zu finden ;)
<pixolin> Guten Morne, wie nennt man bitte die "Bubble"-Hilfe, die z.B. aktuelle W-LAN-Verbindung, Twitter-Nachrichten, neue E-Mails, etc. anlegt? Ich möchte die Anzeigedauer reduzieren.
<pixolin> nicht anlegt, anzeigt meinte ich
<pixolin> und Morne sollte Morgen heißen, ist noch früh am Tag ;)
<dc5ala> pixolin, Benachrichtigungsanzeige? 
<pixolin> notify-osd ist wohl der richtige Begriff zum googlen.
<pixolin> möchte die Anzeigedauer reduzieren
<jokrebel> Guten Morgen.
<pAt_> moin jokrebel 
<ulrich> Guten Morgen zusammen!
<ulrich> Ist Ubuntu 11.10 inzwischen so stabil, dass man ein release-update von 10.04 wagen kann?
<jokrebel> ulrich: Wenn Du LTS hast würde _ich_ eher auf die nächste LTS warten.
<ulrich> jokrebel: das ist auch eine Idee. Ich hatte nur gedacht, z.B. auch das Update von LibreOffice mit der neuen Release zu bekommen. Aber das kann man ja auch anders lösen...
<jokrebel> ulrich: Weil von 10.04LTS kannst Du nur über die kompletten Zwischenschritte (10.10  11.04) auf 11.10 upgraden. Wenn im April 12.04 rauskommt, wird das wieder eine LTS sein, auf die man dann direkt upgraden kann.
<jokrebel> ulrich: Was ist an OpenOffice so schlecht?
<ulrich> jokrebel: Wenn ich mit LibreOffice (!) Serienbriefe schreibe, bekomme ich die nur in eine PDF, statt dass für jeden Brief ein PDF angelegt wird. Da sagte man mir, dass es ein Bug sei, der (hoffentlich) in der nächsten LO-Version behoben ist.
<jokrebel> ulrich: Aber in 10.04 hast Du ja noch OPENoffice und nicht LIBREoffice.
<ulrich> jokrebel: Also ich habe LO bekommen! Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr, ob ich womöglich bei der Installation OO abgewählt und LO ausgewählt habe. In der Synaptic-Paketverwaltung werden jedenfalls beide angeboten.
<ZeroMC> ich habe 10.04 hier und kein LibreOffice in den repositorys...
<ZeroMC> hast du irgendwelche Fremdquellen eingebunden?
<Orcor> ich habe Ubuntu 11.10 wollte mal wissen wie das so ist mit Gnome da ich nur mit Unity bis jetzt gearbeitet habe  was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das man die Fenster nicht Minimiren geht oder geht das doch zu sehen ist da nur schließen Butten
<dc5ala> Orcor, kannst im gnome-tweak-tool einstellen
<Orcor> wo finde ich das
<Orcor> finde das mit Gnome voll verwirrend
<dc5ala> Orcor, unter Shell -> Arrangement of buttons on the titlebar
<Orcor> wie soll ich das verstehen ?
<koegs> du installierst dir das gnome-tweak-tool, startest dieses und schaust dann dort nach
<Orcor> aha jetzt 
<dc5ala> Orcor, dort kannst einstellen, welche Knöpfe du dort haben willst, z.B. Minimize + Close
<Orcor> ok 
<Orcor> danke 
<dc5ala> Orcor, musst aber evntl. Gnome-Shell neu laden mittels Alt+F2 und "r", wenn du an der Einstellung was änderst
<Orcor> da ich imemr nur Ubuntu beim hochfahren hatte seit 1 jahr wollte mal wissen was passiert oder wie sieht es aus wenn ich mal auf Gnome klicke eigentlich sieht es sehr nett aus
<Orcor> habe ein Problem kann da nix unter gnome-tweak-tool unter  Fenster einstellen da ich das wo man einstellen kann nicht angezeigt wird der Butten kann man nur zu hälfte sehen man kann das Fenster auch nicht größer ziehen oder so  http://imgur.com/F4NTH
<ulrich> ZeroMC: Nein, ich wüsste nichts über irgendwelche Fremdquellen. Und Als Version wird in der Synaptic-Paktetverwaltung für LO angegeben: 1:3.3.4-0ubuntu1 - das sieht ja nach den normalen Quellen aus, oder?
<koegs> ulrich: LibreOffice ist erst ab 11.04 Bestandteil der offiziellen quellen
<Orcor> man kann es sich manuel installieren habe ich früher auch gemacht
<Orcor> allerdings war das bei mir damals nur auf Englisch dann noch Sprache auf Deutsch geladen auch installiert und passt
<Genios112_> Orcor: Ich hab nicht alles gelesen, die EInstellungen für die Schaltflächen (minimieren, maximieren, schliessen) stehen unter Shell (Arragenment of Buttons on the Titlebar)
<Orcor> schu dir mal meinen Link an 
<Orcor> ich kann da nix klicken da das wo man auswälen tut nicht richtig angezeigt wird das mene ich
<jokrebel> ulrich: Aus den "normalen" Quellen hast Du das jedenfalls nicht. Hier ist es auch nicht zu finden (10.04.3)
<Orcor> habe gegoogelt damals und eine ausfürliche anleitung gefunden ist schon lange her
<Orcor> jokrebel guckst du hier http://www.sven-kuegler.de/ubuntu/libreoffice-unter-ubuntu-10-04-installieren
<ulrich> jokrebel koegs: Jetzt versinke ich gleich im Boden... ich habe natürlich 11.04 und nicht 10.04 - das war ein Schreibfehler. Sorry! (Ich hoffe ich darf mich hier trotzdem noch blicken lassen...)
<Orcor> jo
<Orcor> schau mal mein Link an
<jokrebel> Orcor: Und? das ist ne ppa-Quelle!
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> mom
<koegs> ulrich: macht nix, muss man halt klären... du kannst aber schauen ob die Version aus dem PPA neuer ist, als die in den Repositories für 11.04
<Orcor> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-11-0410-1010-04-using-ppa.html
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
 * jokrebel hält nicht so viel von PPAs - nur wenn es _wirklich_unbedingt_ nötig ist.
<koegs> ulrich: natty: 1.3.2, ppa: 1.3.4
<koegs> wenn es deinen Bug behebt, kannst du das PPA ausprobieren, aber nur falls unbedingt nötig
<Genios112_> Orcor: melde Dich mal ab und wieder an - ich habe es gerade bei mir auch gesehen, mit den Schaltflächen
<beaver74> Genios112_, raus ist er vor einer minute
<ulrich> koegs: Vielen Dank. Evt. werde ich eher die aktuelle Version 3.4.3 von libreoffice.org/download installieren.
<koegs> ulrich: bitte NIE am Software-Center etwas vorbei installieren, das macht man nur, wenn man ahnung hat was man da tut
<jokrebel> jo - da dann ja noch lieber ein PPA
<ulrich> koegs: Kann ich nicht die .deb-Dateien runterladen, das entsprechende Verzeichnis als Quelle einbinden und dann mit Synaptic instllieren?
<TheInfinity> ulrich: sehr ungesunde idee
<ulrich> TheInfinity: Hmm, würde gerne verstehen, warum!
<TheInfinity> ,fremdquellen? ulrich
<TheInfinity> grr.
<TheInfinity> bot tot.
<TheInfinity> -> schau beim ubuntuusers.de wiki unter fremdquellen
<ulrich> TheInfinity: Ok, die Warnung ist angekommen. Ist denn zu erwarten, dass in 11.04 irgendwann auch LO auf 3.4.3 upgedatet wird?
<Genios112_> beaver74: Danke, bin gleichzeitig am wischen ;)
<beaver74> ahso :)
<Genios112_> ulrich: in 11.10 ist LO 3.4.3
<TheInfinity> ulrich: nein.
<TheInfinity> ulrich: ubuntu ist keine rolling release distro
<TheInfinity> ulrich: wenn der bug wirklich nervt kannst du auf PPAs zurückgreifen. PPAs sind noch die bessere wahl als einzelne debs
<Genios112_> TheInfinity: Ulrich: Ist in der PPA nicht 3.4.3 für Natty - https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<ulrich> TheInfinity: Genios112: Dann habe ich wohl die Wahl zwischen PPA-Quelle und Release-Update. Und wir wären wieder bei der Ausgangsfrage: Mach das Update auf 11.10 Sinn? Ist 11.10 inzwischen stabil genug? Abschied von LTS?
<tora-san> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei ubuntu 11.10 unity deaktivieren kann und wieder den "normalen" gnome desktop bekomme?
<dadrc> Ich dachte, du nutzt 11.04, ulrich -- das ist keine LTS-Version
<jokrebel> ulrich: Nachdem Du ja _nicht_ 10.04 hast hast Du auch keine LTS-Version
<Genios112_> tora-san: schau mal im Wiki auf Ubuntuusers.de unter Gnome Shell - dort findest Du alle wichtigen Infos
<TheInfinity> ulrich: bevor du allerdings den großen waufwand machst solltest du schauen ob das wirklich in der neusten version behoben ist
<ulrich> Ok, ich scheine gut zu schlafen...
<Genios112_> ulrich: die LTS Version ist 10.04 - installiere Dir doch eine VM unter z.B.: Virtualbox und teste in einer eigenen Umgebung
<tora-san> kann ich unter gnome dann auch jedem monitor ein eigenes hintergrundbild zuordnen?
<apollo13> afaik nicht out of the box
<k1l> tora-san: gnome2 gibt es seit 11.10 nicht mehr
<Pepsi_jo> Hoi @ll,
<tora-san> k1l: mit dem unity komm ich halt einfach nicht klar, auch wenn es vielleicht gut gemeint ist alles möglichst einfach aufbauen zu wollen
<k1l> tora-san: dann nutze einen anderes DE. ubuntu bietet da eine menge, aber gnome 2 gibts nicht mehr
<ulrich> Genios112: Das ist virtualbox-ose... oder open-vm...?
<tora-san> k1l: hab jetzt das paket gnome-shell installiert, damit werd ich wohl glücklich werden ^^
<Genios112_> ulrich: Virtualbox-OSE
<Genios112_> tora-san: beim ersten Anmelden musst Du Gnome wählen, nicht Ubuntu - das ist wieder Unity
<Pepsi_jo> würde gerne meine auflösung auf 1280x1024 ändern, kann sich einer meiner annehmen pls ??
<koegs> tora-san: wenn du wieder näher an Gnome2 ran möchtest, solltest du vielleicht mal XFCE oder LXDE testen
<k1l> Pepsi_jo: welches ubuntu? welche graka? welchen treiber? warum klappt das bisher nicht? fehlermeldungen? ...
<Pepsi_jo> Intel g31/g33 onbord grafikkarte
<tora-san> noch ein letztes problem hab ich
<Pepsi_jo> treiber soll es dafür im ubuntu schon integriert sein
<dc5ala> tora-san, Gnome-Shell hat eher Ähnlichkeit mit Unity vom Bedienkonzept her. Gibt noch gnome-session-fallback, ein Gnome 3, das versucht einen auf Gnome 2 zu machen ;)
<tora-san> möchte eigentlich deutsch für die menüs etc verwenden, hatte unter language support auch deutsch angehakt. auswählen lässt es sich nur nicht, da es ausgegraut ist
<Pepsi_jo> +k1l : Fehlermeldung habe ich keines bis auf das der monitor nicht erkannst wird
<Genios112_> tora-san: klick mal oben rechts auf Deinen Namen, ist das folgende Menü deustsch?
<tora-san> Genios112_: nein ist es nicht
<k1l> Pepsi_jo: hmm.  bei gar nicht erkanntem monitor bin ich erstmal aus dem stehgreif überfragt. kommt da gar kein bild? welcher monitor? wie angeschlossen?
<Genios112_> tora-san: dann auf Settings, und dort Languages (das mit der Fahne)
<Pepsi_jo> +k1l : unter systemeinstellungen kann ich nur 800x 600 und 1024x768 auswählen
<Pepsi_jo> +k1l : monitor ist ein Acer 1950
<tora-san> Genios112_: dort hab ich zur Auswahl English(United States), English und ausgegraut noch Deutsch und Englisch (Australien/Kanada)
<k1l> Pepsi_jo: dann schickt der monitor wohl ein kaputtes oder falsches EDID.
<k1l> wie schreibt man den kacke denn? schalosie?
<k1l> sry, echan
<Genios112_> tora-san: über die link große Schaltfläche kannst Du Sprachen installieren - die Beschriftung ist bei mir in Deutsch, weiss nicht wie es im Original heißt, die fehlt die deutsche Sprachdatei
<tora-san> Genios112_: dort hatte ich draufgeklickt, nennt sich "Install / Remove Languages". Haken ist auch bei Deutsch drin, aber bleibt in der Auswahl ausgegraut.
<Pepsi_jo> +k1l : und nu ? wie soll ich vorgehen, man kann doch von version 11.10 erwarten das diese HW erkannt wird
<Genios112_> tora-san: ist das Paket denn nachinstalliert?
<tora-san> laut anzeige wurde es installiert
<Pepsi_jo> k1l : welche angaben genau brauchst du um mir weiter helfen zu können ?
<k1l> Pepsi_jo: grafik ist nicht so meine baustelle. aber dein monitor (den ich so nicht finden konnte) schickt wohl ein falsches edid und kann somit nicht erkannt werden. du kannst die modi auch selber eintragen in die xorg.conf um deinen monitor anzusprechen.
<Genios112_> tora-san: logout / login - beim anmelden die Sprache setzen - ansonsten: sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-de-base language-pack-gnome-de
<k1l> Pepsi_jo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR?highlight=edid#Probleme-und-Loesungen
<tora-san> Genios112_: bei der Anmeldung bietet er keine Auwahlmöglichkeit der Sprache
<Pepsi_jo> k1l : thxs für den link bin grad dabei es mal durch zu lesen.
<Genios112_> tora-san: stimmt, hab da was verwechselt - hasst Du die Pakete versucht zu installieren?
<dAnjou> sowas hier schonmal gesehen? https://studi.f4.htw-berlin.de/~s0521788/tmp/strange_bug.mkv [oneiric]
<tora-san> Genios112_: ja und er sagt mir es wären bereits die aktuellsten Versionen installiert
<Genios112_> tora-san: gut, dann sind die Sprachpakete dar, dann gehts nur noch um die Einstellungen
<Genios112_> tora-san: was ergibt die EIngabe von >locale< im Terminal?
<tora-san> Genios112_: pastebin.com/NUGYic4A
<tora-san> Genios112_: pastebin.com/NUGQic4A
<PolitikerNEU> Äh - weiß jemand, wie ich unter XFCE das power-applet aktiviere? (Bzw. wie es heißt)
<sysdef> shetlandpony: wie geht es dir?
<shetlandpony> Mir geht es gut. Danke der Nachfrage =)
<sysdef> k
<sysdef> war das weg-gesplittet?
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Ja, ich habe so etwas schon einmal gehabt. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war das während Oneiric Alpha. Es trat später bei mir nicht mehr auf.
<dAnjou> hmpf
<PolitikerNEU> hab es schon: xfce4-power-manager
<dAnjou> gibt es das dock für gnome 3 unter oneiric in den quellen?
<apollo13> ?
<apollo13> dock?
<k3Rn> welches ist eigentlich die aktuele LTS vberson und wann kommt eine neue?
<apollo13> 10.04 und 12.04 iirc
<reinsen> hallo zusammen
<reinsen> hat jemand kurz zeit für mich?
<apollo13> ,frag? reinsen 
<shetlandpony> reinsen: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<reinsen> hab ein problem beim setup
<apollo13> ,enter? reinsen 
<shetlandpony> reinsen: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<k3Rn> steht schon fest wann es 12.04 geben wird?
<apollo13> k3Rn: was schätzt denn?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: denk mal kurz über das releaseschema von ubuntu nach, vielleicht googlest du kurz...
<k3Rn> april 12?
<apollo13> der kandidat hat 100 punkte
<k3Rn> sehr gut
<reinsen> ich will beim setup die automatisch aktualisierung aktivieren, hab einen wlan stick eingesteckt und auch eine meldung bekommen, dass er erkannt wurde und ich die internetverbindung über das entsprechende menu herstellen soll, aber wie finde ich das wlan menü?+
<k3Rn> wird man 10.04 dann auf 12.04 updaten können?
<apollo13> k3Rn: indeed, ich freu mich auch schon aufn noch brokeneren desktop :) -- zum glück gibts ja bald hw releases für 10.04
<apollo13> k3Rn: man kann jedes ubuntu upgraden
<apollo13> mit mehr oder weniger aufwand
<dAnjou> apollo13: http://www.micahcarrick.com/gnome3-shell-taskbar-dock.html
<TheInfinity> k3Rn: upgrades zwischen lts werden offiziell unterstützt, ja.
<apollo13> aber lts -> lts sollte gehen; wird im normalfall aber sehr viele probleme machen
<apollo13> dAnjou: ah keine ahnung ich würds händisch installieren
<k3Rn> ja okay, die neuen versionen nerven mich dermaßen das ich gern auf eine LTS version zurückgehen würde - demnach wohl 10.04. wenn dann nächstes jahr die neue verson rauskomm wird man/ich wohl dann mal updaten
<dAnjou> apollo13: mkay
<apollo13> k3Rn: wenn du jetzt neu installierst würde ich 11.10 nehmen und dann auf 12.04 updaten, geht wahrscheinlich besser
<jokrebel> ,lts?
<shetlandpony> jokrebel, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four)(nur Serverversion) und Ubuntu 10.04.3(Lucid Lynx Point Three). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<Nickler> hi ich hab in ubuntu 11.04 unter unity mit dem compiz-manager rumgespielt und jetzt fehlt mir der starter in der linken leiste mit dem +, wie bekomme ich den wieder?
<jokrebel> k3Rn: Die Desktopversion von 10.04LTS wird bis Anfang 2013 unterstützt. http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/39/42/lts-5-years-cycle.png
<jokrebel> k3Rn: Das heißt: Du hast ein Ganzes Jahr dann Zeit dir über das Upgrade auf 12.04LTS gedanken zu machen.
<k3Rn> ok
<reinsen> niemand hier, der mir helfen kann?
<apollo13> ,geduld? reinsen 
<shetlandpony> reinsen: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<apollo13> oh der hats ja eilig
<Nickler> oder kann mir jemand nen tip geben unter was ich suchen soll, um infos über den + -starter zu bekommen?
<janda> orakel google weiss viel
<jokrebel> Nickler: Was muss man sich unter nem +-Starter vorstellen?
<Nickler> im panel am linken rand sind mehrere Icons eines hat ein +, damit kann man mehrere Programme starten, es hat normal, wenn man es öffnet, startet 3 Reihen und ganz oben ein suchfeld, mit beliebteste Programme,Installierte Programme und Vorschläge zum runterladen
 * jokrebel findet das in Unity (11.10) nicht. Gibts das da anscheinend nicht mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaube, er meint einfach den allgemeinen programmstarter in der dash
<Nickler> ja ist ein allgemeiner programmstarter, beim namen bin ich mir nicht sicher, wenn ich hier versch. artikel und so durchschaue, dann find ich teilweise launchpad, panel und was weiss ich
<jokrebel> Nickler: Also Du klickst auf "Dash-Startseite" - es öffnet sich ein schwarz/durchsichtiges Fenster - und dort fehlt dann die Lupe mit dem PlusZeichen (Mehr Anwendungen) oder wie?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: nein, er meint den "das-startseite" button höchstselbst.
<k1l> ,desktops? Nickler 
<shetlandpony> Nickler: Hier eine Uebersicht ueber verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://danjou.de/static/desktops.png
<k1l> Nickler: meinst du unity?
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Was aber _kein_ Plus-Zeichen beinhaltet.
<Nickler> ja, ah habs gelöst, nachdem ich dass panel unten gelöscht hatte und mich ab/angemeldet hatte, wars wieder da
<k1l> jokrebel guck mla in die übersicht. glaube das meinte er
<jokrebel> k1l: Unity sieht aber unter 11.10 ein bisschen anders aus und da gibts auch diese Plus-Lupe nicht.
<jokrebel> k1l: sondern nur unterhalb der Dash
<k1l> jokrebel er hat noch unity
<k1l> er hat noch 11.04
<jokrebel> k1l: Deshalb sagte ich ja, das ich da dann wohl nicht mitreden kann weil ich 11.10 habe.
<k1l> ist ja auch schon geklärt
<Deckel> Hallo, ist es möglich den Bootvorgang pausieren zu lassen, so dass ich die Meldungen lesen kann?
<k1l> Deckel: du kannst auch einfach in die logs gucken. /var/log/ z.b.
<sysdef> ggf. mit der scrollock taste? die stammt aus unix-zeiten :)
<Deckel> k1l: wird der gesamte bootvorgang geloggt? in welcher datei finde ich denn das?
<Deckel> sysdef: was ist denn die scrolllock taste?
<sysdef> zu deutsch: "Rollen"
<k1l> Deckel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<sysdef> noch nie gesehen? die vergessene 105. taste
<Deckel> ok ich guck mal
<jokrebel> zu anfang des Bootvorgangs (zB. beim BIOS) hilft auch die Pause-Taste weiter. (weiterlaufen lassen dann mit Enter)
<Guest8653> hi
<Deckel> i
<Deckel> danke, die Rollen Taste hat nicht funktioniert, aber die boot.log hat weitergeholfen
<ubuntu_tester> guten tag
<ubuntu_tester> an wen darf ich mich bei einem problem wenden?
<jokrebel> ubuntu_tester: an alle - einfach fragen.
<ubuntu_tester> k
<k1l> ,wf? ubuntu_tester 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu_tester: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ubuntu_tester> ubuntu 11.04 frisch installiert - autom. login ein - ubuntu startet - grafikkarte is eine nvidia
<ubuntu_tester> unity kann nicht verwendet werden - nutzen sie einen proprietären treiber
<Frickelpit> ubuntu_tester: und du hast den treiber von nvidia installieren lassen?
<ubuntu_tester> ok hab ich gemacht - nun hab ich auf nem CRT monitor ein breitbild format 600x300 und kanns nicht auf eine höhere auflösung einstellen
<ubuntu_tester> :(
<ubuntu_tester> jo hab den installieren lassen
<ubuntu_tester> jetzt weiß ich leider weder wie ich den alten treiber wieder zurückbekomme weil der wird mir nimmer angezigt im jockey noch wie ich den neuen Treiber dazu bewege ein vernünftiges Bildformat zu wählen (1024x768 von mir aus)
<ubuntu_tester> jemand nen tip eventuell?
<jokrebel> ubuntu_tester: bei Nvidia-Karten gibt es Leute hier (*umschau*) die hätten dann gerne einen nvidia-bugreport (das entspechende Shell-Script sollte auf deinem Rechner sein).
<jokrebel> ubuntu_tester: Nutze bitte diesen Channel, damit alle Deine Fragen mitbekommen und ggf. antworten können. Keine Querys bitte.
<ubuntu_tester> darf ich dich fragen wie ich dieses script starten kann? mein name ist nicht umsonst ubuntu_tester :(
<ubuntu_tester> noob würds eher treffen
<jokrebel> ich hab leider wenig Erfahrung mit NVidia. Aber der Befehl sollte " sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh " lauten.
<jokrebel> ubuntu_tester: Und den dann hier als Link zu nem Pastservice reinstellen, nicht komplett!
<jokrebel> ,pasten? ubuntu_tester
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber pasten, ich assoziiere aber nopaste.pl und pastebinit damit
<jokrebel> ,paste? ubuntu_tester
<shetlandpony> ubuntu_tester: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ubuntu_tester> jo mom
<ubuntu_tester> das script ist durchgelaufen und hat mir irgendwo ein file abgelegt *such*
<ubuntu_tester> ok das is der report denk ich:
<ubuntu_tester> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/502261/
<dAnjou> kann ich in ubuntu/gnome3/compiz einen shortcut anlegen, der mich immer zu einem bestimmten fenster bringt oder das entsprechende programm startet?
<Frickelpit> [    19.099] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<ubuntu_tester> ok dann wie bekomm ich den "haustreiber" von ubuntu zurück, brauch keine 3D effekte usw - stink normales 2D
<Frickelpit> ubuntu_tester: paste mal deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<k1l> ubuntu_tester: hast du mal versucht mit dem nvidia-settings dings die auflösung etc einzustellen?
<k1l> ubuntu_tester: welche graka hast du denn?
<ubuntu_tester> jo geht nicht- läßt incht zu
<ubuntu_tester> mom pasten
<Frickelpit> k1l: steht doch im bug-report :P
<jokrebel> ubuntu_tester: Vielleicht hift ja auch schon ein "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<ubuntu_tester> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/502267/ -> xorg.conf
<Frickelpit> ubuntu_tester: da fehlt mir die zeile: Driver "nvidia"
<Frickelpit> ubuntu_tester: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Aktivierung-der-Treiber
<ubuntu_tester> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/502268/ -> "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Frickelpit> ubuntu_tester: einmal ab- und wieder anmelden
<ubuntu_tester> @ frickelpit: das da einfach in die xorg.conf rein, neustarten und ok?
<Frickelpit> ubuntu_tester: durch den befehl sudo nvidia-xconfig brauchst du das nicht mehr
<ubuntu_tester> k mom xorg.conf mal editieren
<Frickelpit> ubuntu_tester: du kannst dir ja nun mal die /etc/X11/xorg.conf ansehen
<ubuntu_tester> jo is viel größer
<ubuntu_tester> seh grade
<ubuntu_tester> hat sich gefüllt
<jokrebel> siehste ;-)
<ubuntu_tester> also nun ab und anmelden sagste
<ubuntu_tester> ok brb
<jokrebel> bei Nvidia ggf. sogar neu starten.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: um ein modul zu starten gleich den kompletten rechner neustarten? ;)
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Meine sowas schon gehört zu haben, dass bei nvida-karten ggf. ein reines ab-/anmelden nicht reicht.
<pog> kann man eigentlich den Namen, der zu einer ID z.B. 1000 gehoert aendern? 
<ubuntu_tester> so wieder da...vom windows pc aus
<ubuntu_tester> es tat sich definitv was - bildschirm bleibt schwarz
<pog> richt es etc/passwd zu editieren und das Home umzubennen? die nummerischen ID's fuer die Berechtigung muessten eigentlich gleich bleiben.
<ubuntu_tester> und surrt - hört sich an als ob der x server mit einer viel zu hohen auflösung gestartet hat
<pog> falsche X-Einstellung kann den Computer zu heizen bringen. 
<ubuntu_tester> jo is mir bewußt
<Protector1981> so, dann hier und wehe is wieder offtopic :D
<Protector1981> [15:32] <Protector1981> nabend...wieso passiert das bei Minitube? http://pastebin.com/sC4YZTgf oO [15:33] <Protector1981> wieso brauch das UNBEDINGT!!! einen Ordner .smb mit smb.conf und smb.conf.append?
<ubuntu_tester> also beim starten von ubuntu shift halten oder? dann kommt man in eine art startmenü
<koegs> Protector1981: wieso hast du minitube manuell geladen und kompiliert?
<Protector1981> hab ich nicht, ich hab die Binary von der minitube seite gedownloaded
<jokrebel> ubuntu_tester: Dann wird vielleicht der Monitor nicht korrekt erkannt. Kann ggf. am Kabel oder einem dazwischengeschaltetem Monitorswitch liegen.
<Protector1981> und direkt aus dem Downloadordner gestartet
<koegs> hm, fremdquellen, Download anstatt apt-get oder Software-Center... vielleicht mag jemand anderes supporten
<Protector1981> hatte es mal via apt-get installiert gehabt und dann Update erhalten, dass ging auch nicht, also hatte ich es gepurged und manuell gedownloaded, trotzdem spielt der keine Videos, obwohl gebuffert wird oO
<Protector1981> Fremdquellen? oO
<jokrebel> Protector1981: So wie ich das lese hast Du das _sehr_wohl_
<Protector1981> die Binary ist zu 100% identisch mit der aus den Quellen
<Protector1981> zumal die aus den offiziellen Quellen eh veraltet ist und so oder so nicht funktioniert
<Protector1981> weil Youtube die API geändert hat
<Protector1981> und, was noch viel wichtiger ist: minitube gibts erst in Oneric in den Ubuntuquellen
<Protector1981> und da auch nur in Version 1.5.
<koegs> zumindest im PPA ist die Version 1.6.1 enthalten
<jokrebel> Protector1981: Na wenn Du das alles so sicher weist dann solltest Du auch mit dem Fehler klarkommen können. Ich jedenfalls kann da dann auch nicht weiterhelfen.
<Protector1981> ja im Webup8 ppa, die hatte ich ja installiert und die ist identisch mit der von der Entwicklerseite
<Protector1981> nur versteh ich dann immer noch nicht, wieso der keine Videos abspielen will oO 
<koegs> was hast webup8 damit zu tun?
<Protector1981> ach meinst du die getdeb ppa?
<koegs> nein, die ppa aus dem Ubuntuusers Wiki
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/minitube
<koegs> damit habe ich gerade auf die schnelle Minitube ohne Probleme ans laufen gekriegt
<Protector1981> so kurz ausprobieren ohne die PPA hinzuzufügen
<Protector1981> da kommt immer noch das: http://pastebin.com/gywufe7T
<ubuntu_tester> @ jokrebel: mein monitor ist ein alter CRT Monitor - da isses fast klar daß der nicht korrekt erkannt wird
<ubuntu_tester> ne Auflösung von 1024x768 kann er aber unter windows und sogar höher
<jokrebel> ubuntu_tester: nicht zwingend.
<koegs>  Protector1981: purge doch mal bitte die alten sachen und dann benutze das PPA aus dem Wiki, anschliessend im Terminal bitte per "minitube" starten und die komplette ausgabe inkl. Programmaufruf
<JeffJohnson> moin
<ubuntu_tester> naja fakt ist - bildschirm bleibt schwarz beim booten
<Protector1981> ich habe minitube via deb paket aus dem PPA installiert
<Protector1981> das ist exakt das gleiche als wenn ich erst umständlich das ppa hinzufüge und dann noch paketdaten einlese und dann via apt-get installiere
<ubuntu_tester> und jetzt weiß ich halt garnimmer weiter, der xorg.conf steht was falsches drin denk ich halt
<koegs> na dann, du bist dir ja ziemlich sicher, wende dich bitte mit dem Bug an den Maintainer oder Launchpad, danke
<JeffJohnson> wenn ich über lightdm mich mit meinem user einlogge, kommt kurz n schwarzer bildschirm und dann bekomm ich wieder das login fenster. Mit startx den WM starten klappt allerdings ohne probleme, jemand 'ne Idee? Scheint irgendwas mit irgend 'ner config Datei in meinem ~/ zutun zuhaben, mit 'nem anderen user funktionierts nämlich
<jokrebel> Protector1981: Wenn Du alles besser wiest, warum fragst Du dann hier?
<Protector1981> weil das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tun hat
<jokrebel> Protector1981: Du _behauptest_ dass das genau das selbe ist wie aus den Quellen. Hast Du Beweise? Ich jedenfalls glaub das so nicht einfach.
<jokrebel> Protector1981: Und offensichtlich bist Du schlauer als wir hier…
<Protector1981> was macht es bitte für einen unterschied wenn ich nur die deb datei von hier downloade: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/minitube und manuell installiere?
<koegs> und sind die abhängigkeiten erfüllt?
<pog> wie schafft man im 10.04 im nautilius, dass man den Pfad eingeben kann, sehe keine Moeglichkeit die Darstellung umzustellen.
<Protector1981> welche abhängigkeiten? oO
<koegs> nur ums mal klar zu stellen, ich hab netterweise nach dem Fehler gegooglet, in launchpad gesucht und mit Hilfe des Wikis das Programm unter 11.10 und 10.04 LTS mit Erfolg getestet
<koegs> minitube hat Paketabhängigkeiten
<ring0> pog, strg + L
<Protector1981> seit wann?
<Protector1981> selbst wenn ich sudo apt-get purge minitube eingebe, wird nur minitube und nix anderes entfernt
<pog> danke ring0, yep
<koegs> ich sehe da genug: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/minitube
<ring0> pog, willst du das auch permanent ändern?
<koegs> mindestens phonon wurde nachinstalliert
<jokrebel> Protector1981: Wie sollte auch, wenn Du es "irgendwie ins System reingeprügelt hast" auch anders sein?
<pog> eigentlich bin ich das so gewohnt, wo wuede man es permanent umstellen?
<koegs> aber ich hab keine Lust mehr, EOS da erfolgreich getestet, bitte wende dich an den Entwickler
<pog> bei der alten Version konnte man links reinklicken, und die Darstellung aenderte.
<Protector1981> da gehen aber viele Programme drauf -.- sinnlos echt
<pog> bei den Einstellunge sehe ich es grad nicht... 
<pog> das reicht mir mal so mit Strg+L
<ring0> pog, gconf-editor öffnen. apps - nautilus - preferences - haken bei always_use_location_entry setzen
<jokrebel> Protector1981: Nutz Ubuntu wie man es nutzen soll und Du erhälts hier auch oft kostenfrei Hilfe. Wenn Du unbedingt alles "verbastelt" nutzen willst, viel Spaß - und wend dich an die wo Du das alles her hast.
<Protector1981> tjoar, dann schmeiss ich halt alles wieder runter
<Protector1981> is ja nich so, dass es mir da gleich mal knapp 250mb entfernen will inkl allen Programmen die ich brauche, nur weil man ja unbedingt alle abhängigkeiten purgen soll
<pog> ah, danke ring0
<ring0> pog, gern
<Protector1981> da http://pastebin.com/jXCvPWsZ
<koegs> Protector1981: wer hat dir gesagt phonon zu purgen?
<Protector1981> [15:58] <+koegs>  Protector1981: purge doch mal bitte die alten sachen und dann benutze das PPA aus dem Wiki, anschliessend im Terminal bitte per "minitube" starten und die komplette ausgabe inkl. Programmaufruf
<koegs> genau, da steht nix von "purge doch bitte phonon"
<JeffJohnson> helft mir lieber:p
<jokrebel> Protector1981: Und wo in dem Satz steht was von "phonon"?
<koegs> damit war gemeint: deinstallier bitte alle deine manuell installierten geschichten und nutze, so wie gedacht, das PPA aus dem Wiki
<koegs> und nur um es nochmal(!) zusagen: das PPA wurde erfolgreich getestet in 10.04 und 11.10... support gibt es erst wieder, wenn du glaubhaft erklärst, das PPA, wie gedacht, zu nutzen
<jokrebel> JeffJohnson: <schnellschuß> : neuen User anlegen und nach und nach die .xy wieder rüberkopieren.
<JeffJohnson> jokrebl: mmh jo:)
<JeffJohnson> dachte es liegt an der xinitrc, aber die wars net
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<koegs> und nur falls man es ja so gerne übersieht, empfehle ich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/minitube#Problembehebung
<RedNifre> Wie schalte ich den "Plop"-Sound bei der Lautstärke-Änderung aus?
<Protector1981> hat sich erledigt
<Protector1981> denn purge phonon hats nämlich gebracht
<RedNifre> Liegt die Sound-Datei irgendwo erreichbar rum, so dass ich sie durch eine stille Datei ersetzen kann, oder so?
<Protector1981> warum auch immer
<RedNifre> Und wo finde ich eigentlich die schönen Hintergrundbilder, wenn ich sie auch auf meinem Smartphone haben will? 
<koegs> Protector1981: sowas passiert, wenn man versucht manuell am System vorbei zu arbeiten, leider
<Protector1981> ne MOMENT
<Protector1981> lag doch nich an Phonon, es liegt an Okteta!!!
<Protector1981> nope koegs minitube WAR! durch ppa installiert
<Protector1981> ich hab nur die binary GEDOWNLOADED und direkt aus dem downloadordner gestartet...um zu schauen obs dann geht
<Protector1981> nix manuell installiert
<sysdef> ich dachte das heisst downgeloaded
<koegs> durch manuelles runterladen, dann noch irgendein binary gestartet... soll mir wurscht sein, vielleicht bleibt irgendwas im Kopf hängen...
<Protector1981> naja, geht auf jedenfall jetzt wieder
<Protector1981> danke 
<RedNifre> Kann es sein, dass es Dropbox nicht merkt, wenn man eine Datei indirekt in die Dropbox legt, indem man sie auf eine Verknüpfung zieht, die zwar auf einen Ordner in der Dropbox verweist, aber selbst außerhalb der Dropbox liegt?
<koegs> RedNifre: eine softlink mit "ln -s" wird korrekt verarbeitet, wie hast du diese Verknüpfung erstellt?
<RedNifre> Hat sich erledigt, es hat einfach nur etwas länger gedauert (vermutlich nur Zufall)
<JeffJohnson> jokrebel: hatte versuchsweise .config/, .gconf*/, .xinitrc, .gnome*/, .bashrc, .inputrc umbenannt, aber immer noch das gleiche verhalten, ne idee was es ansonsten für dateien sein könnten?
<jokrebel> JeffJohnson: Sorry hab hier grad kein LightDM am Start.
<RedNifre> Wie genau verhält es sich eigentlich mit den LTS-Versionen? Ist 11.10 schon eine Art Prototyp, so dass 12.04 praktisch ein 11.10 ohne Bugs sein wird, oder können sich bis 12.04 noch größere Dinge ändern?
<ppq> RedNifre: so ist es, de facto :)
<ppq> die großen änderungen kommen in die version vor dem lts-release
<RedNifre> "RedNifre 'a oder b?' ppq: 'ja'..."
<RedNifre> aha.
<RedNifre> Was ist eigentlich der Usability-Grund, warum ich den Launcher nicht an die Unterkante des Bildschirms verschieben kann?
<bullgard4> RedNifre: Von welcher Benutzeroberfläche und welcher UbuntuVersion redest Du?
<RedNifre> Von Unity
<RedNifre> Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, den Launcher zu verschieben.
<RedNifre> Momentan nutze ich 11.10
<bullgard4> Ich benutze keine Unity.
<RedNifre> Und einen Widescreen-Monitor. Der linke Bildschirmrand ist also ziemlich im Abseits. Außerdem hätte ich horizontal viel mehr Platz für Linsen.
<RedNifre> Irgendwie komme ich nicht effizient an die unteren Items, scrollen ist ätzend. Da hätte ich lieber einen mehrspaltigen Launcher...
<RedNifre> Nun ja, muss dann mal weg. Macht's gut!
<bullgard4> tint2 ist eine leichtgewichtige Taskleiste. Welche Nachteile hat sie?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Auch dies ist wieder mal keine typische Supportfrage wie Dir hinlänglich bekannt sein sollte!
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Aber es gibt sogar ein Wiki : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tint2
<[AI]> hallo zusammen
<[AI]> mein homedir ist mit ecryptfs verschlüsselt (hat ubuntu bei der installation so vorgeschlagen), nun will ich meine dateien im homedir mit rsync oder einfach via cp -r auf eine externe festplatte sichern, wie machen ich das?
<[AI]> beim letzten versuch mit rsync hat er die verschlüsselten daten /home/.ecryptfs/.Private/ usw. kopiert, nicht die entschlüsselten
<sdx23> [AI]: Wann und wie tust du das?
<user1312> Guten Abend, mal eine frage die bedingt was mit ubuntu zu tun hat: ich will win7 nun mit tc vollverschlüsseln und danach ubuntu installieren (root+swap manuell anlegen
<user1312> und dann grub in den root ordner packen
<user1312> nun die Frage: ist es egal welche art der Systemverschlüsselung ich unter TC angebe ? multi- oder single boot ?
<Amm0n> user1312, ich glaube die reihenfolge war: erst windows dann ubuntu, und erst danach dei win partition mit tc
<Amm0n> multiboot natürlich
<Amm0n> *n
<user1312> aber dann muss ich grub neu anlegen weil tc grub überschreiben würde
<Amm0n> schau mal im gulli nach da gibtsn gutes tut
<Amm0n> ja das musst du machen
<user1312> so wollte ich von beginn an den tc-loader ins mbr packen, und dann später esc drücken so dass der loader den rest der platte (auch / und dann den grub-ordner)
<user1312> das tut bei gulli ist 3 jahre alt....ich weiß ja nicht ob es da nicht neuere bessere methoden gibt
<[AI]> im ubuntu-wiki gibts einen guten artikel
<[AI]> suche nach multi- oder dualboot
<Amm0n> am grundprinzip wird sich nicht viel geändert haben
<koegs> user1312: hab ich dir doch gestern erklärt...
<user1312> ja, und nun ist mir eben noch die frage eingefallen ob dual oder singleboot.
<[AI]> sdx23: scheint jetzt zu funktioniern, habe irgend etwas vorhin falsch gemacht
<[AI]> noch eine frage: beim booten kommt bei mir einfach nur ein schwarzer screen weil ich normal einen bootslapsh von kubuntu hatte und nun in der grubconf nosplash als bootparameter angegeben habe
<[AI]> jedoch will ich folgendes haben: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/thumbnails/7/78/78c53779d7705b0b1964d77c6f3c2e6c4297366ai250x.png
<shetlandpony> [AI]'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6xf33jh
<koegs> user1312: ich glaub das macht keinen unterschied, kannst aber Multiboot auswählen
<koegs> [AI]: nosplash durch noplymouth ersetzen
<user1312> alles klar, wollte nur nochmal sicher gehen, weil die erste installation mit den servicepacks so ewig gedauert hat und ich das nicht so oft wiederholen mag, dann leg ich mal los. vielen dank nochmal
<Amm0n> user1312, dafür gibts backups :P
<user1312> nicht wenn man mal wieder sauber von 0 starten möchte :P
<Deckel> Hallo, ich möchte eine nfs Dateifreigabe machen. export vom Server http://paste.pocoo.org/show/502356 fstab vom client: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/502354/ Es funktioniert aber leider nicht. Die IPs stimmen, aber irgendwo gibts noch einen Haken. Könnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<koegs> Deckel: Fehlermeldung, wenn du manuell versuchst zu mounten?
<[AI]> koegs: wie geht da?
<[AI]> achso in der grub.cfg
<[AI]> was ich noch nicht verstehe: im ubuntu wiki steht immer was von menu.lst.. bei mir heißt die grub config aber grub.cfg
<[AI]> liebt das an grub und grub2?
<koegs> ja, du solltest im wiki nach grub2 gucken
<[AI]> linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-12-generic root=UUID=xxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxx ro  vga=792 noplymouth quiet  quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<[AI]> koegs: so, oder?
<koegs> mom... du solltest in der /etc/default/grub arbeiten, nicht in der grub.cfg
<Deckel> koegs: manuell funktioniert das mounten
<[AI]> koegs: usplash kann ich auch deinstallieren oder brauch ich das für irgendwas?
<[AI]> koegs: bzw plymouth
<kroete> hi kann mir jemand nen irc-server empfehlen? ich hab mal was von ircd gehört ist der in ordnung oder gibt es da vielleicht ne bessere alternative? schon mal danke für eine antwort
<koegs> Deckel: dann check doch mal das syslog
<koegs> AI: könntest du, musst du aber nicht
<koegs> ,plymouth? Hier stehen weitere Informationen
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber plymouth
<koegs> hrmpf
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth#Deinstallieren
<[AI]> koegs: dank dir!!!
<[AI]> super
 * Wedelwolf bewirft KojiroAK mit einem transformer
<archy> hi
<archy> hab n problem mit meiner netzwerk karte
<archy> hab ubuntu 11.1 mit kde
<archy> und wenn ich über netzwerk was kopiern will komm ich ned über 15MiB/s
<archy> obwohl alles gbit fähig is
<archy> eththool eth0 gibt auch speed 1000 aus
<bekks> archy: Wie kopierst Du denn? Mit welchem Programm? Über welches Protokoll?
<LupusE> hi
<archy> dolphin und samba
<jokrebel> samba (non Linux!) ist aber nicht gerade eine Highspeed-Lösung.
<k1l> die frage ist auch, was auf der anderen seite ist
<archy> windows netzwerkfreigabe+
<archy> auf linux
<archy> wie kann ich mehr performance bekommen?
<archy> ich mein ich muss 3tb kopiern, das dauert ewig mit 15mibs
<koegs> 1. Vorschlag: NFS, 2. Vorschlag: geschwindigkeit mit iperf messen
<archy> wie kann ich das messen wenn auf gegenseite windows ist?
<archy> und was ist NFS?
<koegs> achso, dachte beide seiten wäre windows
<koegs> äh, linux
<archy> ne
<bekks> archy: Du kannst das eigentlich nur mit einem anderen Windowsrechner austesten.
<jokrebel> .oO( oder mit 2 Linuxen )
<archy> hätte noch nen mac ? ^^
<jokrebel> archy: Systemübergreifend muss man immer mit masiven Performanceverlusten rechnen.
<sdx23> (wenn man komische Dinge wie cifs oder ntfs nutzt)
<archy> hm meint ihr es bringt was wenn ich auf dem windows rechner mal nen ftp aufmache
<archy> und das über ftp kopier?
<sdx23> Möglicherweise.
<archy> und is es normal
<archy> wenn ich da mit 15mibs kopier
<archy> das 3 cpu kerne auf 100% hoch jagen?
<bekks> Unter Windows oder unter Linux?
<archy> linux
<sdx23> Von welchem Dateisystem liest du?
<bekks> Und bist Du sicher, dass Du FTP benutzt und kein S/FTP/S ?
<archy> atm benutz ich samba
<archy> weil ich direkt auf die freigabe zugreife
<bekks> Und auf welches Dateisystem schreibst Du?
<archy> ich les von ntfs
<archy> und schreib auf ext3
<bekks> Dann ist alles klar.
<archy> oder ext4? ka mehr sollt aber denk ich egal sein oder?
<sdx23> Eben nicht. NTFS ist Mist.
<bekks> Dann schau halt nach, ob ext3 oder ext4.
<jokrebel> .oO( da hilft auch kein Gigabit-Netzwerk )
<archy> naja was soll ich unter windows sonst nehmen?
<archy> fat32?
<koegs> ich denke er meint: Windows+NTFS -> SAMBA -> Linux+Ext oder?
<archy> jo
<sdx23> Achso, dann nicht.
<jokrebel> archy: Ganz allgemein: zwischen Windows- und Linux-Spezifischen Dateisystemen und Übertagungsprotokollen wirst Du nie "High-Speed" erwarten können.
<bekks> Wirf mal eine große Übertragung von Windows nach Linux an, per FTP, und nopaste während das Ding kopiert die Ausgabe von: ps aux
<bekks> Und von lsb_release -a
<bekks> ,nopaste? archy 
<shetlandpony> archy: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<archy> jo mom
<jokrebel> archy: Genau:  lsb_release -a würd mich auch interssieren.
<archy> erst ftp auf windows installiern
<bekks> archy: lsb_release -a kannst Du schonmal nopasten.
<archy> No LSB modules are available.
<archy> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<archy> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<archy> Release:	11.10
<archy> Codename:	oneiric
<jokrebel> archy: das nächste mal bitte _no_pasten und nicht einfach komplett hier rein.
<jokrebel> ,paste? archy
<shetlandpony> archy: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<archy> naja das waren 5 dafür wollt ich ned extra pasten ^^
<[AI]> ich will mit rsync meine /home/ daten auf eine externe festplatte synchronisieren
<[AI]> inkrementell, also nur die änderungen
<jokrebel> archy: Ohne streiten zu wollen: 5 ist definitiv einiges mehr als drei.
<[AI]> rsync -av /home/ /media/backup
<[AI]> ist das so korrekt?
<archy> ok
<archy> über ftp kopiert er mit 50mbis
<archy> ^^
<bibear> [AI]: rsync -auv --delete
<jokrebel> bibear: Wem willst du damit was sagen?
<koegs> [AI]: mit deinem Befehl werden lokal gelöschte Dateien auf deinem backup nie gelöscht, ist das so gewohlt?
<[AI]> koegs: nein
<[AI]> -z noch vmtl
<[AI]> ah ne, z ist compress
<[AI]> --delete
<[AI]> okay
<koegs> ich benutze -avz --delete
<[AI]> okay
<[AI]> koegs: welchen pdf viewer nutzt du?
<bibear> [AI]: also mit dem -auv und --delete arbeite ich jetzt seit Jahren ohne Probleme, macht genau das was ich will und was du beschrieben hast 
<koegs> keine ahnung, derjenige, welcher bei Xubuntu mitgeliefert wird
<[AI]> welcher ist das?
<koegs> nennt sich laut Hilfe "Document Viewer"
<[AI]> löl
<[AI]> gpdf vermutlich
<[AI]> von gnome
<ppq> evince ist das
<[AI]> ah okay
<koegs> es gibt auch dinge, die einfach funktionieren, da muss ich nicht immer wissen warum :)
<[AI]> was genau bewirkt -z bei rsync? in der manpage steht compress
<koegs> genau das: compress
<[AI]> jo aber was passiert technisch?
<[AI]> quasi wir ein tar archiv?
<koegs> tar != komprimierung
<[AI]> *wie
<ppq> "compress" war mal das standardkompressionsprogramm unter unix, LZW macht das
<ultrixx> compress ist aber schon lang her, oder?
<ultrixx> das dürfte noch vor lha gewesen sein
<ppq> ich glaub bis vor ner weile gab es sogar noch den befehl "compress" für abwärtskompatibilität, der dann allerdings zip gemacht hat
<ppq> keine ahnung, was rsync da genau macht
<bekks> compress gibt es immer noch.
<[AI]> hm also rsync mit -R macht auch sin
<[AI]> relativer pfad
<bekks> genau wie cpio :)
<ppq> bekks: joa, aber gehört nicht mehr wirklich zur standardausrüstung.. naja, wird eh ot
<[AI]> *sinn
<[AI]> args, drecks tastatur gehört mal erneuert
<jokrebel> .oO( hat aber alles nicht wirklich mit dem Topic zu tun, oder? )
<[AI]> jo, back2topic ;) hab mich nun für '/usr/bin/rsync -auvzR --delete' entschieden
<dreamon__> bullgard6, das LibreOffice Problem konnte ich nun lösen. (Pdf öffnen ging nicht). Falls es dich noch interessiert
<dreamon__> bullgard6,  Mir hat dadrc geholfen, libreoffice-pdfimport muß nachinstalliert werden. Bei mir war das installiert.. mußte es Removen und neu Installieren, seither läufts.
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> cu
<guest_whatever> ah jetzt auf deutsch :D
<guest_whatever> also erstmal hallo
<guest_whatever> ich habe gerade das mainboard in meinem linux server getauscht erstartet auch kein problem nur wie sorge ich dafür, dass er eine neue netzwerk konfiguration erstellt?
<guest_whatever> unter eth0 findet er die neue karte scheinbar nicht
<Fuchs> vermutlich weil Du unter /etc/udev/rules* noch *-persistent-net-rules hast und die Karte ethn ist, wobei n > 0 
<Fuchs> ein ifconfig -a sollte das zeigen
<guest_whatever> ja danke er hat sich die 1 genommen :)
<guest_whatever> funktioniert danke :)
<guest_whatever> wenn ich eh gerade schon hier bin wie stelle ich das tastatur layout um?
<cruif> Hi
<guest_whatever> hallo
<cruif> habt ihr ne Ahnung wie ich das aufgesetzte gnomepanel, oneiric an den unteren Bildschirmrand bewegen kann
<cruif> bei der alten version konnte man das über Eigenschaften machen.
<acidspoon> hallo
<otee22> Hallo
<acidspoon> kann mir jemand von euch bitte sagen, wie ich unter ubuntu den schlüsselbund deaktiviere, der immer erscheint, wenn ich einen browser starte?
<otee22> unter Gnome?
<otee22> Weiß jemand, wie man bei ProjectX die Frame-Vorschau benutzt? Ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Schnittmarken verwenden kann, ohne die Byte-Position abzutippen.
<Guest53812> Hallo, habe mal eine Frage und zwar möchte ich über die Konsole einen Nutzer umbenennen, allerdings erhalte ich die Meldung das der Nutzer eingeloggt ist. Wie kann ich dort nun weiter machen? Es läuft Ubuntu 11.10 auf einem VServer
<bekks> Guest53812: Warte, bis der User ausgelogged ist.
<Guest53812> er steht nicht mehr in der liste die nach w erscheint, zählt diese nicht als eingeloggte user?
<dAnjou> Guest53812: es könnte noch was von ihm laufen
<sdx23> ps -aux | grep username
<Guest53812> ah danke
<ian|> Hi! Was ist den aktuell so an Grafikkarte zu empfehlen? Ich brauch eine neue, weil meine Onboard einen HW-Fehler hat (Bildfehler bei DVI, kurze Bildausfälle bei HDMI, vermutlich unsaubere Signale). Früher hätte ich ja auf jeden Fall nvidia gekauft, der besseren Treiber wegen, aber mittlerweile scheint ATI/AMD da besser zu sein, oder?
<Guest53812> läuft tatsächlich etwas
<omani> kann mir einer hierbei helfen? fstab: ext3 relatime,user,exec,dev,async,noauto liefert ein mount mit optionen (rw,nosuid,relatime,user=ICH)
<omani> was mache ich falsch? ich habe sogar bedacht, dass exec NACH user stehen muss
<bekks> Wozu mounted man so einen Unsinn? :)
<bekks> defaults,user,relatime,async,noauto
<omani> bekks: weil defaults alles negiert
<omani> dachte ich, ich müsste alles explizit angeben
<omani> dann wohl falsch gedacht.
<omani> ja moment. wo ist da das exec?
<omani> ich will binärdateien ausführen können
<omani> bekks?
<omani> was hast du dazu zu sagen?
<bekks> Wieso negiert defaults alles? :)
<bekks> defaults lässt dev zu zB., es lässt exec zu, zB.
<bekks> Dein / ist auch ohne exec gemounted, und du kannst Dateien ausführen.
<omani> bei mir funktioniert das nicht :/
<bekks> Das funktioniert bei jedem :)
<omani> ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user=ICH
<omani> ist die ausgabe von "mount"
<omani> wenn ich genau die von dir genannten optionen nehme
<bekks> Warum mountest du sie denn mit user, statt mit users und die Rechte vernünftig zu setzen?
<omani> weil das hier ein einzelbenutzer system ist
<bekks> Das ist kein Grund :)
<omani> ok dann nehme ich jetzt users
<omani> und bleibe bei standard umask 022?
<omani> für mountpoint
<omani> ?
<bekks> Die umask fast Du gar nicht an.
<bekks> Wozu auch? :)
<omani> nein das sollte die kurze version sein
<omani> für. ich bleibe bei 0644
<omani> ?
<bekks> 1103 213922 <+bekks> Die umask fast Du gar nicht an.
<omani> ok ok
<bekks> und 0644 als umask möchte ich nicht haben :)
<omani> 0644 rechte bekks
<omani> bitteeeee aaah!
<omani> du weißt doch was ich meine.
<omani> :)
<omani> sry ich meinte natürlich 0755 aufs mountpoint
<omani> ich mounte mit defaults,users,relatime,async,noauto
<omani> mount ausgabe zeigt aber: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,relatime
<omani> da kann doch was nicht stimmen bekks?
<guntbert> omani: (Stimme aus dem Hintergrund): brems dich ein, lies genauer, schreib was du wirklich meinst :-))
<omani> ich versuche es besser zu beschreiben, das problem.
<omani> gefordert ist, dass benutzer mounten kann, ausführrechte hat, und exec machen kann (shellskripte ausführen und dergleichen).
<LetoThe2nd> ( und pack in dem zuge gleich mal ein lsb_release -a auf ein pastebin. danke. )
<omani> d.h. gefordert ist "exec,users" und paar irrelevante sachen wie atime,async,etc. noauto fürs nicht at bootime etc.
<bekks> exec ist in defaults drin.
<bekks> Und wenn users gefordert ist, kann user nincht gefordert sein.
<omani> LetoThe2nd: was soll das?
<LetoThe2nd> omani: wir möchten einfach gerne wissen welches release du benutzt.
<omani> bin ich hier jetzt von lsb_release abhaengig
<omani> was ist, wenn dir die ausgabe nicht passt?
<omani> darf ich dann gehen
<omani> ?
<LetoThe2nd> omani: dann ist die diskussion hier zu ende.
<omani> also zurueck: bekks, users ja. user war falsch von mir natürlich
<bekks> Zeig uns trotzdem bitte das lsb_release -a
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: deine meinung? ich rieche da was.
<omani> ey kommt schon leute
<omani> wo bleibt die demokratie?
<LetoThe2nd> omani: gibts hier nicht.
<bibear> omani: ich glaub die zwei tauschen Hilfe gegen Kooperation ;)
<LetoThe2nd> omani: ich bitte dich hiermit höflich, uns ein lsb_release -a des betroffenen rechners in einem pastebin zu zeigen. nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
<omani> meine fresse
<omani> http://pastebin.com/bWkcCA9V
<omani> machts gut.
<LetoThe2nd> omani: ebenfalls, goodbye.
<omani> aber lasst euch gesagt sein, mit der einstellung kommt ihr nicht weit.
<LetoThe2nd> immer das selbe. erst schnorren wollen, dann aggressiv werden.
<PBeck> bekks: wer faul ist darf wenigstens nicht dumm sein, er hätte ja auch einen ubuntu output posten können :p
<bekks> Es gibt so viele sehr subtile Möglichkeiten so etwas zu entlarven - da fragen wir lieber direkt :)
<PBeck> bekks: nur noch kurz um nicht ins OT zu gehen. Ist ja ein Problem das eigentlich distri unabhängig ist, weiß jetzt nicht wieso das probleme macht und er sich verraten hat ;)
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: oft haben andere distros, und speziell welche bei webhostern oder in containern ziemlich verhunzte defaults.
<bekks> PBeck: Man fragt nach vielen kleinen Dingen. Kernelversion, apt-cache policy irgendwas, etc.
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: ah ok :)
<bibear> Ich frag allgemein gerne hier, weil zb in #Linux.de ist so wenig los, da Krieg ich fast nie gscheite Responses
<PBeck> bekks: jo ging eher drum wie du es jetzt bemerkt hast. Wahrscheinlich nur weil es sich für dich komisch angehört hat mit den defaults oder? Wenn das erläutern möchtest gern in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<bullgard6> dreamon__: Vielen Dank für diese Mitteilung! Ich bin hier gerade im örtlichen Linux-Computerclub und deshalb etwas abgelenkt. Ich werde demnächst das auch einmal ausprobieren.
<nomike> hi
<nomike> Ich hab ein netbook welches ich vor ein paar Wochen von 11.04 auf 11.10 geupdated habe. Wenn man sich bei Ubuntu anmeldet und dann seine X-Session beendet wird der X Server ja neu gestartet und man kommt wieder auf die Login maske. Jetzt ist es bei genau einem User so, dass 1. Sekunde nach dem Anmelden der X-Server sich beendet und ich wieder eine Login-Maske kriege.
<nomike> Da ich über die Konsole mit dem User rein komme, gehe ich mal davon aus dass das login funktioniert.
<nomike> Die Frage ist nun: Wenn da irgend etwas abstürzt oder spinnt, sollte ich einen Log-Eintrag davon haben (zum Beuispiel von Unity). Bloß wo ist der? Im Xorg-Logfile habe ich bisher nichts verdächtiges gefunden...
<dadrc> ~/.xsession-errors
<nomike> ahhh...ich glaub ich habs. Mein home-filesystem ist readonly...
<nomike> hm....ich glaub ich sollte das mal checken
<nomike> und dieses FS wird nur von dem einen user benutzt...
<nomike> Und das ist ein HFS+ Filesystem, weil das share ich mit dem OSX dass ich auch drauf hab...
<SeriousSammy> ich will nen windows 7 bootstick unter kubuntuerstellen, womit mach ich das am besten? unetbootin will anscheinend nicht so recht...
<nomike> SeriousSammy: Soweit ich weiß kann unetbootin auch keine Sticks für Windows erstellen....
<SeriousSammy> joa sieht so aus
<nomike> Ich hab kurz gegoogelt, finde aber nur anleitung für in Windows.
<dadrc> 1. Googletreffer: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<nomike> Du kannst mal schauen ob von diesen WinUSB-Creation tools eines unter Wine rennt. Notfalls kannst du dir das Windows auch in einer VM installieren
<SeriousSammy> nee der aufwand wär viel zu groß
<nomike> Das hab ich gefunden: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html (Suchquery in Google: "create windows 7 usb stick boot wine" (without quotes))
<SeriousSammy> theoretisch muss ich doch nur den stick fat32 formatieren und das image auf den stick entpacken
<SeriousSammy> oder?
<dadrc> -.-
<dadrc> Lies doch mal die Links, bzw, den Link.
<bibear> -_- sry, so einfach geht das nicht...
<nomike> SeriousSammy: Nein, das wird nicht funktionieren. Weil der Stick braucht auch noch einen Bootloader
<nomike> So, und jetzt muss ich mich leider verdrücken. Ich muss von meinem Standrechenr weg, und auf meinem Netbook bastel ich ja grade rum und reboot ständig, da hab ich dann auch kein IRC...
<nomike> Danke!
<nomike> cu
<SeriousSammy> gn8
<SeriousSammy> dadrc kk werd mal lesen
<SeriousSammy> so hab das ding ntfs partitioniert und wiede gemounted allerdings listet unetbootin den stick jetzt nicht...
<SeriousSammy> bzw sagt mir ich soll ihn FAT32 formatieren
<k1l_> SeriousSammy: schau dir bart-pe an und damit ist der windows support beendet.
<Deckel> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob der Hinweis zu dropbear und plymouth auch noch in der 11.10 zutrifft? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verschlüsseltes_System_via_SSH_freischalten#Ubuntu-10-04
<shetlandpony> Deckel's url: http://tinyurl.com/5uxhgqy |        Verschlüsseltes System via SSH freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<IchEsseDichAuf> kommen jemanden benchmarks in den sinn um verschiedene kernel zu testen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> Deckel: der passbruter?
<ultrixx> woran liegt es, dass xvid-videos mit verfälschten farben abgespielt werden? unter win 7 werden sie korrekt wiedergegeben
<ultrixx> habe ubuntu 11.10
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-04
<El_Presidente> morgen
<Orcor> habe ubuntu 11.10 habe Conky vor Tagen deinstalliert und wenn ich pc hochfahre startet immer noch conky warum?
<janda> Orcor wie hast du es deinstallesd?
<janda> Orcor auf der console: apt-get purge conky (als root)
<Blindie> guten morgen
<Blindie> ich hab nen problem in 11.10
<Blindie> ich habe nen proxy eingetragen mit user:pass@server und dan den port
<Blindie> das wird aber munter ignoriert und er versucht bei allen möglichen sachen ne direckte verbindung aufzubauen
<ultrixx> hab ubuntu 11.10 und firefox ist im vergleich zur windowsversion saulangsam bei manchen seiten. woran liegt das?
<ultrixx> er ist beim rauf und runterscrollen richtig lahm und zäh zu bedienen bei manchen seiten
<ultrixx> an meinem rechner kanns nicht liegen, der ist sehr stark
<nevchen> ,zeit? ultrixx 
<shetlandpony> Sorry nevchen, ich weiss nichts ueber zeit, ich verbinde aber 42 Dinge mit zeit. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche zeit' zum suchen nach Informationen
<nevchen> uhrzeit?, ultrixx 
<ultrixx> 8:27
<nevchen> ultrixx:  da sollte eigentlich der hinweis kommen, dass evtl. keine antwort kommt weil es noch etwas früh ist ;)
<ultrixx> ok
<nevchen> ultrixx:  wieviel gb ram?
<nevchen> welche gk?
<ultrixx> 6
<nevchen> prozessor?
<ultrixx> nvidia 9800gt
<ultrixx> 2x xeon (insges. 8 kerne)
<nevchen> ok ^^
<ultrixx> sollte reichen
<nevchen> müsste :P
<nevchen> geraaaaaaaaaade so lol
<dreamon__> Vielleicht fehlt ein Treiber für Grafikkarte?
<nevchen> das wäre eine idee
<ultrixx> der ist installiert, allerdings version 173 und nicht "current", was auch immer aktueller ist
<dc5ala> wird die 9800gt noch vom nvidia Treiber unterstützt? Hatte die auch mal, aber sicher schon 5 Jahre her oder so
<dreamon__> Steht da nicht irgendwo "empfohlen"?
<ultrixx> ja, und 5 jahre alt ist die nicht. vielleicht 3
<ultrixx> ja schon
<ultrixx> ich installiere gerade "current"
<ultrixx> =empfohlen
<dc5ala> funktioniert aber nicht immer für ältere Karten, die werden von Zeit zur Zeit aus dem Treiber ausgemistet
<dreamon__> Ich würde es einfach mal versuchen.  Wenn er es schon "empfiehlt" ;)
<ultrixx> hehe ok reboot bis gleich
<ultrixx> lol das scheint es gewesen zu sein. gibts doch garnicht...
<sky1> kann mir jemand mit dem esxi server vers 5 helfen?.... ich habe dummerweise meinenem admin account eine direktive auf einem esx host mitgegeben für die gruppe administratoren ( server seitig  )... jetzt hat dieser nur noch leserechte wie kann ich das wieder zurücksetzen? ;(
<koegs> ,ot? sky1
<shetlandpony> sky1: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<fr4nk> hey hey!
<whatever_42> hi
<fr4nk> wie kann ich die Hintergrundfarbe des grub2 bootmenüs ändern?
<koegs> fr4nk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema
<fr4nk> ich hab bereits in der Datei 05_debian_theme versucht mit "echo "${1}set background_color=" die Farbe zu setzen, hat aber nicht geklappt..
<fr4nk> änder ich die Farbe direkt in der grub.cfg in der if-Verzweigung, klappt es
<whatever_42> ehm
<whatever_42> echo gibt dir nur das zurück was du eingegeben hast 
<whatever_42> welche version hast du denn? die unterscheiden hier zwischen natty und dem davor
<fr4nk> 11.04 :)
<whatever_42> machs terminal auf
<whatever_42> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<fr4nk> im Wiki steht ja auhc nur hintergrundbild, wer brauch sowas :-/
<whatever_42> ach du willst farbe oh sry ich dachte auch bild
<koegs> das gleiche frage ich mich für die farbe -.-
<whatever_42> und wenn ihr euch einfach ein bild mit der entsprechenden farbe macht?
<fr4nk> urgh
<fr4nk> hier in der Sekcton "### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###"
<whatever_42> photoshop oder für hier linux halt gimp
<fr4nk> "if background_color 44,0,30; then" wenn ich hier die Zahlen ändere zb 0,0,0 dann ists scharz, so wie ich es haben möchte
<fr4nk> jetzt nur die Frage, wie std mäßig einstellen?
<whatever_42> welche auflösung?
<whatever_42> hast du*
<fr4nk> Auflösung hab ich schon eingestellt, läuft: 1280x800
<fr4nk> nur die lila bg-color nervt :-|
<whatever_42> moment
<whatever_42> http://s7.directupload.net/images/111104/oekjkwb2.jpg
<whatever_42> 1280x800 in schwarz
<whatever_42> lads dir runter und binde es einfach wie angegeben ist ein
<fr4nk> das nicht euer ernst, sry aber ich bind mir doch kein Bild ein um die BG color zu ändern
<whatever_42> ja ich weiß zumindest nicht wie es sonst gehen soll mein grub ist schon scharz
<whatever_42> ich bin aber auch eigentlich mac user und hab nur einen linux server
<fr4nk> hm ok^^
<whatever_42> also es kann durchaus sein, dass ich mit dieser lösung kanonenkugeln auf spatzen schieße kannst natürlich auch warten bis wer kommt der mehr ahnung hat als ich was nciht schwer sein sollte
<fr4nk> ja denke auch dass es nur eine syntaxfrage ist wie ich es in die 05... er reinschreiben muss
<koegs> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/grub-customizer-20-can-change-default.html sieht interessant aus
<koegs> ohne gewähr
<apoth> hi gibts n konsolenbefehl für desktop anzeigen?
<apoth> in gnome2
<dc5ala> apoth, hätte ne idee. Wenn du Hotkey dafür via xvkbd aufrufst
<apoth> hä?
<apoth> wollte das eigentlich an nen hardwarebutton auf meinem laptop binden
<koegs> wird die Taste nicht von "Tastenkombinationen" erkannt?
<apoth> hm
<apoth> sekunde
<dc5ala> du wolltest doch nen Konsolenbefehl?
<apoth> ja den sowieso
<fr4nk> whatever_42, koegs ich habs gelöst bekommen, indem ich in der Datei "/lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.grub" die Farbe auf 0,0,0 gändert hab, nach einem update-grub hat er es geschluckt :)
<apoth> aber ich hab auch noch nicht ausprobiert ob die taste von keyboardshortcuts erkannt wird
<whatever_42> dann ists ja gut ^^
<koegs> apoth: würd ich probieren und wäre der "sauberste" weg
<whatever_42> was wäre denn mit gnome --help? so als spontane idee 
<apoth> ok der key geht, aber ich bräuchte trotzdem noch den befehl für alles minimieren
<koegs> apoth: in Tastenkombinationen ist der schon vorbelegt
<fr4nk> so werd ma off, cucu
<apoth> ach?
<dc5ala> apoth, hab hier im Moment Gnome3, in den Tastatukürzeln steht beir mir "Alle normalen Fenster verbergen", was den Desktop anzeigt. Liegt auf strg+alt+d, das könnte ich via xvkbd auslösen.
<dc5ala> oder direkt dort auf die Taste legen ;)
<apoth> hm bad
<apoth> mein knopf reagiert nicht auf drücken sondern auf toggeln
<apoth> heißt er reagiert zweimal auf mein drücken
<dc5ala> heißt, du müsstest dort noch ne bistabile kippstufe einlöten ;)
<mus4> Hallo, wenn ich mich mit einem Rechner auf dem der drobbear ssh läuft verbinde, bekomme ich immer die Meldung "HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED", d.h. ich darf im client in der known_hosts die Zeile von dem Rechner entfernen. Das Spiel ist bei jedem neuen Verbinden das selbe. Das ist doch nicht normal. An was liegt das?
<apoth> dc5ala, jaa
<apoth> dc5ala, oder irgendein absurdes shellscript schreiben, das mitzählt
<dc5ala> apoth, was hast denn da für ne spezielle Taste für die Funktion ausgesucht?
<apoth> ich hab einen t91mt
<apoth> das ist ein convertible, der knopf ist auf der oberseite des bildschirms, wäre also der einzige button der immer verfügbar ist, außer dem powerbutton
<apoth> ich könnts auf den power button legen
<apoth> nur etwas schwierig zu debuggen
<dc5ala> was hat der normalerweise für eine Funktion?
<k1l_> mus4: kommt die meldung denn immer? oder nur einmalig nach einem reinstall etc?
<k1l_> mus4: achso. passiert jedesmal. bekommt das ding denn ne neue ip jedes mal z.b.?
<apoth> im windows dreht man damit den bildschirm
<apoth> aber in 11.04 geht das nicht
<apoth> xrandr -o left gibt da nur n fehler aus
<k1l_> mus4: der dropbear kann wohl mit der known_host von openssh nicht umgehen und man soll für ihn ne eigene anlegen
<apoth> und es war auch schon immer so, dass dann die grafikbeschleunigung streikt
<apoth> selbst wenn mans wieder in die horizontale bringt
<jokrebel> hi
<whatever_42> hi
<mus4> k1l_: danke, habs eben auch gelesen
<tora-san> hab ein kleines problem mit synergy, zwar hab ich 2 rechner und verbindung klappt auch. wenn ich aber die maus an den linken rand des monitors bewege springt der mauszeiger nicht weiter zum client.
<tora-san> hier noch die config: http://pastebin.com/MJd6zHG4
<tora-san> server steht rechts, client links
<tora-san> auf server und client läuft jeweils ubuntu 11.10
<dadrc> left = myclient, nicht myclient = left
<tora-san> dadrc: hab ich geändert, dennoch springt der mauszeiger nicht zwischen den rechnern
<dadrc> auf beiden rechnern, server und client neugestartet?
<tora-san> ja
<tora-san> server simpel mit synergys
<jokrebel> .oO( das ging aber schnell... )
<dadrc> Ist nur ein Programm, jokrebel, das passt schon
<tora-san> client mit synergy --name myclient 192.168.222.100
<tora-san> synergyc
<k1l_> bei compiz hatte ich mal das problem unter 10.04, dass man vom 2. xserver nicht mit der touchpad mouse zurück auf den ersten kam. mit der usb maus ging es.
<dadrc> Hast du die Namen passend gewählt? Wenn dein Server nicht "myserver" als Hostnamen hat, musst du ihn mit synergys -n myserver starten
<dadrc> Oder myserver und myclient gegen die Hostnamen der jeweiligen Rechner tauschen, macht die Sache einfacher
<tora-san> myserver und myclient entsprechen in meiner config den hostnamen
<tora-san> laut log funktioniert die verbindung auch
<tora-san> 2011-11-04T10:49:43 NOTE: accepted client connection /build/buildd/synergy-1.3.6/lib/server/CClientListener.cpp,130
<tora-san> 2011-11-04T10:49:43 NOTE: client "kitsune" has connected /build/buildd/synergy-1.3.6/lib/server/CServer.cpp,287
<tora-san> "kitsune" ist der name des clients
<dadrc> Dann fällt mir nur noch ein, mal Client und Server jeweils mit -f -d WARNING zu starten
<dadrc> Dann kriegst du den ganzen Kram live aufs Terminal, da müsste irgendwas auffallen
<tora-san> terminalausgabe ist gleich null
<tora-san> könnte es an gdm statt lightdm liegen, oder an gnome-shell statt unity?
<dadrc> Ist mir nichts zu bekannt
<tora-san> gäbs eine alternative zu synergy die ich testen könnte?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, leider
<tora-san> mit synergy 1.4.5 geht es nun, hab nur das problem das beim wechseln der bildschirme die tastatur auf dem client englisch statt deutsch ist
<dadrc> Kannst man das hier probieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Synergy#Probleme
<tora-san> setxkbmap schafft hier leider keine abhilfe
<tora-san> wäre ja auch zu einfach ^^
<jokrebel> hörte sich mit Quicksynergy so einfach an; geht aber auch bei mir nicht.
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> hatte nie wirklich probleme mit synergy
<tora-san> ich schon, sehe zwar client has connected
<tora-san> aber es geht nichts
<tora-san> minimiere ich die GUI von synergy geht auch wieder nichts
<mgolisch> gui?
<mgolisch> synergy hat keine gui.. 
<tora-san> synergy 1.4.5 bringt eine gui mit
<mgolisch> oh kann sein
<mgolisch> dann hab ich wohl ne alte version
<dAnjou> mgolisch: gibt auch quicksynergy
<tora-san> synergy 1.3 aus den apt-repo von ubuntu tut garnichts
<mgolisch> jo das hab ich als server auf dem macbook
<tora-san> ausser melden das der client connected
<mgolisch> clients sind ein linux desktop und ein windows desktop
<mgolisch> geht super
<tora-san> bei mir ist server ein ubuntu 11.10 und client auch 11.10
<mgolisch> leider bin ich grad nicht daheim sonst wuerd ich ja mal gucken welche versionen ich da hab
<tora-san> glaube werd gleich mal testen was 11.04 sagt
<tora-san> wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn ich den alternative installer verwende, kann ich dort dann auch das netzwerk manuell konfigurieren oder ist das immer vollautomatisch?
<tora-san> irgendwie bringt mir der grafische standardinstaller zu wenig möglichkeiten mit
<dadrc> alternate hat deutlich mehr optionen
<tora-san> dann ist alternate deutlich näher an dem debian installer, bzw entspricht diesem sogar komplett?
<bullgard4> Kann man die Voreinstellwerte von streamtuner2 übernnehmen, wenn man treamtuner2 das erste Mal testen will? Oder welche Einstellungen sollte man unbedingt ändern vor dem ersten Ausprobieren von streamtuner2? 
<dadrc> tora-san, komplett kann ich nicht sagen, aber sehr ähnlich, ja.
<jokrebel> habs jetzt mit QuickSynergy am laufen! Server 10.04 Client 11.10 beidesmal aus Standard-Quellen.
<Orcor> ich habe conky mal gehabt habe es deinstalliert und wenn ich pc hochfahre erscheint immer automatisch conky kann man das nicht weg machen oder entfernen?
<koegs> nach einem "apt-get remove conky" kann das gar nicht mehr starten, ausser du hast wie üblich was am paketmanagement vorbei gemacht
<Orcor> bei mir startet der aber noch 
<Orcor> mo versuche es noch mal 
<k1l> Orcor: wie hast du conky denn installiert? wenn es mal wieder dazwischengefummelt ist, dann gibts keinen support. dann suchst du dir mal selbst raus, wie du das wieder hinbiegst.
<Orcor> genaus wie man es installiert über terminal
<bullgard4> Orcor: Was gibt aus '~$ aptitude why conky' ?
<Orcor> lol habe es gerade versucht zu deinstallieren kommt dann Paket conky ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt.
<Orcor> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<Orcor> trotzdem wen pc hoch fahre startet conky
<Orcor> bullgard4 was meins tdu genau?
<bullgard4> Orcor: Bitte gib ein den Befehl '~$ aptitude why conky'. Was gibt dieser Befehl aus?
<Orcor> wenn ich in terminal conky eintippe startet es  trotzdem  
<bullgard4> Orcor: Bitte gib ein den Befehl '~$ aptitude why conky'. Was gibt dieser Befehl aus?
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$  aptitude why conky
<Orcor> Das Programm »aptitude« ist in folgenden Paketen enthalten:
<Orcor>  * aptitude
<Orcor>  * aptitude-gtk
<Orcor> Versuchen Sie: sudo apt-get install <ausgewähltes Paket>
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ 
<koegs> ,paste? Orcor
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<bullgard4> Orcor: Bitte gib ein: '~$ sudo apt-get install aptitude'.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Das solltest Du schon wissen, dass das nicht direkt hier rein zu pasten ist.
<Orcor> jetzt tut der irgend was installiren
<bullgard4> Orcor: Das soll er auch.
<bullgard4> Orcor: Ist der Befehl zuende gekommen?
<Orcor> yes
<bullgard4> Orcor: Nun gib bitgte noch einmal ein den ersten Befehl, den ich Dir nannte.
<Orcor> welche war das
<bullgard4> Orcor: Bitte gib ein den Befehl '~$ aptitude why conky'. Was gibt dieser Befehl aus?
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> Kann keinen Grund für die Installation von conky finden.
<bullgard4> Orcor: Ah!
<geser> Orcor: was ergibt "which conky"?
<Orcor> was?
<Orcor> habe doch gesendet was da kommt 
<Orcor> Kann keinen Grund für die Installation von conky finden.
<bullgard4> Orcor: concy ist in Ubuntu 11.10 ein "transitional package". Vielleicht hängt Dein Problem damit zusammen.
<Orcor> /usr/bin/conky
<geser> bullgard4: recht sicher sogar
<Orcor> also kann ich das nicht entfernen deinstalliren?
<geser> Orcor: ist noch das Paket "conky-all" installiert?
<Orcor> das weiß ich leider nicht mehr
<bullgard4> Orcor: Ruf mal das Programm »Synaptic« auf. Dann kannst Du die Frage von <geser> beantworten.
<geser> Orcor: "dpkg -l conky-all" zeigt dir ob es installiert ist
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19882
<geser> da hast du dein noch installiertes conky, deinstallier das Paket "conky-all" dann solltest du wieder Ruhe haben (sudo apt-get purge conky-all)
<helpless767> Hallo, woran könnte es liegen, dass beim herunterfahren des systems der modem-manager ca 10-20 sekunden hängt, bevor er sich per signal 15 sigterm beendet?
<Orcor> geser hat geklappt vielen dank
<Orcor> habe noch ein anderes Problem seit ich upgrade auf Ubuntu 11.10 gemacht habe und zwar geht mein Bluetoof nich mehr wenn ich mit handy verbinde kann ich nicht mehr das handy durchsuchen warum?
<koegs> Satzzeichen haben noch niemandem geschadet, Orcor
<Orcor> ich schriebe die nie in chats
<koegs> 1. Gelogen, 2. dann wunder dich nicht, wenn keiner lust hat den Mist zu lesen
<jokrebel> Orcor: Solltest Du aber dringend dran arbeiten. Bei schlechter Lesbarkeit wegen fehlenden Satzzeichen und Groß-/Kleinschreibung - UND dann auch noch merkwürdigen Fragestellungen und Halbsätzen die dadurch _noch_ schwerer/garnicht zu verstehne sind wird bald keiner mehr Lust haben. Wir bemühen uns doch auch!!!
<Orcor> lol nur weil die net ab und zu schriebe drehen manche durch komisch
<bullgard4> Orcor: grep mal in /var/log/dmesg.0 nach "bluetooth". Dort sollte ein Honweis auf Deinen Fehler stehen. Z. B. Hast Du den rfkill switch eingeschaltet?
<Orcor> aber ich versuche es zu machen
<bullgard4> s/Honweis/Hinweis/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: Orcor: grep mal in /var/log/dmesg.0 nach "bluetooth". Dort sollte ein Hinweis auf Deinen Fehler stehen. Z. B. Hast Du den rfkill switch eingeschaltet?
<Orcor> mit ubuntu 11.04 habe ich nie probleme gehabt  und seid dem upgrade auf 11.10 geht es nicht mehr
<helpless767> Hallo, woran könnte es liegen, dass beim herunterfahren des systems der modem-manager ca 10-20 sekunden hängt, bevor er sich per signal 15 sigterm beendet? Verwende Ubuntu Version 10.10
<bullgard4> Orcor: Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage.
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19883
<Orcor> da ist viel zu viel
<Orcor> weiß leider nichts damit anzufangen 
<Minipluto> dafür hängt man da ein "| grep bluetooth" dahinter :)
<Minipluto> habs gerade mal ausprobiert (mit Bluetooth-Applet zum Mobiltelefon via "Dateien auf Gerät durchsuchen" verbinden) und da ist das Applet abgeschmiert (bluetooth-apple[1793]: segfault at 80 ip 00007fde17717cf4 sp 00007fff9aec4200 error 4 in libgnome-bluetooth.so.8.0.0[7fde17707000+1a000])
<Minipluto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/875370
<Orcor> minipluto leider kenen ich mich damit garnicht aus 
<koegs> Orcor: mach dir einfach die mühe dem Link von Minipluto zu folgen und dort zu lesen
<Orcor> habe ich gerade angefangen aber so schnell wie du  es bist bin ich noch nicht gewesen
<Orcor> leider kann ich kein Englisch 
<helpless767> Habe auch noch ein anderes Prolem: Mein "metacity" hängt sich oft, ohne erkennbaren Grund auf. CPU Last auf 99%. Es lässt sich auch nicht mehr killen. Der Fehler ist leider nicht reproduzierbar, passiert aber mehrmals am Tag. Hier die xerror log: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403832/. Weiß jemand Rat?
<Minipluto> Orcor: wenn du noch mal das ganze Prozedere mit der Handy-Paarung ausprobiert und das Bluetooth-Icon plötzlich weg ist, wird es wahrscheinlich abgestürzt sein und wenn so etwas passiert (auch mit anderen Programmen), ist das erste, was du machen kannst, ein Terminal starten und "dmesg" eingeben. Meistens steht dann in den letzten paar Zeilen etwas dazu (so wie das was ich oben geschrieben habe). Und das kann man dann verwenden, um ...
<Minipluto> ... danach im Internet zu suchen oder hier zu fragen
<Orcor> bei mir war das so ich kann mich verbinden mit pc unter home sehe ich auch mein handy wenn ich es anklicke damit ich an meine Daten kommen kann passiert leider nix und das Icon Bluetooth ist auch weg 
<Minipluto> Orcor: also sofern das bei dir der gleiche Fehler ist wie bei mir (aber das ist nur eine Vermutung), sieht es wohl so aus, dass es zu dem Problem derzeit noch keine Lösung gibt
<Orcor> na toll dann kann meine Bilder nich trüber ziehen wie früher
<Orcor> dmesg habe ich gemacht wo sollte ich was nachschauen?
<Minipluto> Orcor: mach mal „dmesg | grep bluetooth“ (denk aber dran dass da nur etwas angezeigt werden wird, wenn du das Bluetooth-Prozedere erst kürzlich ausprobiert hast)
<bibear> Orcor: ich schicke meine Bilder an mein 11.10 auch via Bluetooth, also lass meinen pc sichtbar sein und sende es dann vom Handy aus anstatt mein Handy zu durchsuchen, funktioniert prima
<bibear> Nur so als alternative 
<Orcor> bei 11.04 ging alles bei mir seid 11.10 geht es nicht mehr
<Minipluto> dass seit 11.10 etwas nicht mehr geht, ist nichts Ungewöhliches *hüstel*
<bibear> Minipluto: eigentlich schade...mir hat ubuntu immer gefallen, gerade weil es keine Probleme gab. Genau des richtige zum arbeiten ohne tüfteln etc.
<helpless767> keiner eine Idee?
<bibear> helpless767: me not sry 
<Orcor> was geht nun ab wollte Synaptic auf machen kommt Passwort eingabe und dann verschwindet immer wieder Synaptic 
<Orcor> http://imgur.com/CkCAH
<bullgard4> helpless767: Vielleicht kommst Du dem Fehler auf die Spur, wenn Du nach Deiner Fehlermeldung " Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »pixmap« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden," googelst.
<dAnjou> ich hab hier unter oneiric mit gnome 3 probleme mit tint2. ich starte es, aber ich sehe nichts. und tint2conf zeigt mir nach import der beispiel-konfigs eine liste an, aber ich sehe nichts in der liste. es sind einfach leere auswählbare listenenträge.
<dAnjou> scheint irgendwas grafisches zu sein
<locodir-user> hallo kennt sich jemand mit banshee aus ? oneiric, i386 architekture
<locodir-user> ich kann unter liveradio beim shoutcast-plugin keine radiosenderliste empfangen, er kann da nichts laden , es wird die fehlermeldung  ausgegeben: Text node cannot appear in this state.Line 1, Position 1 
<locodir-user> unter den onlinemedien funktionieren Internetarchive, Jamendo, Magnatune ......nur das liveradio funktioniert nicht, alle plugins darin funktionieren nicht
<k1l> locodir-user: scheint der bug hier zu sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee-community-extensions/+bug/881902
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/5uybxgw | Bug #881902 in banshee-community-extensions (Ubuntu): “banshee crashes with banshee-extension-liveradio extension enabled”
<locodir-user> k1l: ja das ähnelt sehr stark wenn ich live365 und xight plugin aktivieren will stürzt banhee auch ab 
<locodir-user> k1l: das heisst ich muss warten bis das bug gelöst ist und über die paketquellen ein update von banshee reinkommt ?
<dreamon__> Wie aktiviert man bei Unity die Desktop-Symbole?
<locodir-user> zumindest erstmal danke k1l :-)
<mykey0815> Ich möchte einen OpenLdap-Slave auf einem Ubuntu 10.04 erstellen. Ist es dafür notwendig, dass alle Schematas zuvor auf dem Slave importiert werden müssen oder pasiert dass bei der Replication von alleine?
<ultrixx> mykey0815: schemata ist bereits plural. es gibt keine schematas
<mykey0815> ultrixx: na, dann hab ich ja noch was gelernt heute ;-)
<ultrixx> hehe
<wal3> hallo. seit dem upgrade auf 11.10 kann ich X nicht mehr mit nvidia treiber starten. wahrscheinlich fehlt schon das kernel module.
<ppq> wal3: wie hast du den nvidia treiber installiert?
<wal3> nvidia-173/common/current/settings waren mit dpkg installiert worden
<wal3> in lsmod steht nix von nvidia
<ppq> pack bitte mal das entpackte ergebnis von nvidia-bug-report.sh auf einen pastebin.com
<acidspoon> hey
<acidspoon> wie kann ich denn den schlüsselbund deaktivieren, dessen login fenster sich immer öffnet, wenn ich einen browser starte?
<themaster> rechtsiklick beenden ??
<acidspoon> themaster: worauf denn bitte rechtsklick?
<themaster> auf den schlüßelbund
<acidspoon> themaster: ???
<acidspoon> themaster: das ist doch ein login popup
<acidspoon> jetzt ist er weg
<acidspoon> kann mir jemand anderes helfen
<k1l> die frage ist eher, was das schlüsselbund da öffnen soll
<acidspoon> k1l: soll sich gar nicht mehr öffnen
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Nutzt Du Autologin?
<acidspoon> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Und WLAN, oder?
<acidspoon> jokrebel: nein
<acidspoon> jokrebel: bin über lan-kabel verbinden
<acidspoon> verbunden
<jokrebel> acidspoon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_schl%C3%BCsselbund#Automatisches-ffnen-bei-automatischer-Anmeldung
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3dk62yz |        GNOME Schlüsselbund › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<LupusE> hi
<acidspoon> jokrebel: Um auch diese Abfrage zu umgehen, muss das Passwort des Schlüsselbundes auf "leer" geändert werden.
<acidspoon> jokrebel: ist bei mir der fall, wenn mit "leer" gemeint ist, dass man einfach erst gar kein passwort dafür vergeben hat
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Ja - ist es - und es geht.
<acidspoon> jokrebel: bei mir nicht
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Und das Anmeldepasswort ist identisch mit dem Masterpasswort des Schlüsselbunds?
<acidspoon> jokrebel: ich hab das so verstanden, dass ich das schlüsselbundpasswort leer lassen sollte
<k3Rn> hallo
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Hab hier leider grad nur 10.04 parrat.
<k3Rn> ich richte mir gerade ein SAN für die images meiner virtuellen maschinen ein. welches RAID würdet ihr mir für diesen zweck empfehlen? 
<k3Rn> raid 5, raid 6 oder evtl. raid 10? in dem SAN hab ch jetzt 4x 2GB sata platten ....
<jokrebel> acidspoon: Da ist es so, dass das Vorgabe-PW gleich dem User-PW sein sollte und das login-PW leer. Dir sollte aber klar sein dass Du da ein großes Sicherheitsloch aufreißt.
<ppq> ,ot? k3Rn
<shetlandpony> k3Rn: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<adkins1> hallo, mein eeepc geht nach 10min in bereitschaft im akkubetrieb obwohl ich es unter System->Einstellungen->energieverwaltung nichts derartiges eingetragen habe
<adkins1> wo könnte so etwas noch eingestellt sein?
<strubbl> bekks, bullgard, k1l: ich hab meine frage jetzt mal bei http://askubuntu.com/questions/73576 (englisch) gepostet und dabei auch die notlösung  ~/.config zu löschen erstma genutzt.
<dc5ala> strubbl, schon mal mit gnome-tweak-tool probiert?
<Minipluto> strubbl: die Datei ~/.config/dconf/user ist der Übeltäter für das kaputte Interface. Ich empfehle, alle Gnome-spezifischen Einstellungen zu tätigen und danach ein Backup von der Datei anzulegen. Ich hatte das Problem vorgestern auch.
<strubbl> ja dc5ala auchdas.
<strubbl> danke Minipluto , ich test das mal
<Minipluto> wenn es mit der Datei zusammenhängt, kann man sich ja mal mit dem dconf-editor durchwurschteln… vielleicht findet sich da ein key, der mit den Themes zusammen hängt. Da sollte man aber auch ein Backup machen, weil das noch nicht so stabil zu laufen scheint.
<strubbl> dafür hab ich leider keine zeit, da rum zu suchen. brauch erstma ein stabil laufendes system zum arbeiten. wenn ich mal zeit habe. und dann aufm zweitrechner... ;)
<jokrebel> strubbl: Als "stabil laufendes system zum arbeiten" wäre aber LTS besser geeignet IMHO.
<sysdef> ne distrie die stable released waer ggf. anzuraten wenn man sich drauf verlassen muss ;)
<demlak> moin
<demlak> hmm.. ne idee woran das liegen könnte, dass ubuntu beim booten eine pause einlegt? das erste was ich danach sehe ist "Loading, please wait" "Begin: Loading essential drivers" und bei dmesg is keine pause erkennbar..
<demlak> bzw. wo ich bei der ursachenforschung ansetzen sollte? =)
<demlak> is auf externer usb ide hdd installiert...
<||arifaX> demlak: MTA und DNS prüfen
<demlak> dns is der richtige.. in wieweit ist der MTA interessant?
<demlak> die pause geht übrigens fast 2 minuten
<bullgard4> Wo muß man in streamtuner2 eintragen den Audiostream http://www.kulturradio.de/live.m3u?
<dadrc> demlak, du könntest mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart angucken, vielleicht hilft das
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Suchst Du vielleicht hiernach? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streamtuner2#Weitere-Sender-hinzufuegen
<nuisances> sobald ich ein fenster klein mache, komme ich danach nicht mehr an das fenster heran. wo kann ich das ändern?
<nuisances> also zb firefox, klein gemacht, also eigentlich in die taskleiste oder seite geschoben, aber nun unauffindbar doch der onlinefilm läuft, dem ton nach, weiter
<jokrebel> nuisances: Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop?
<nuisances> ich bin mir nicht sicher, eubuntu oder ubuntu
<nuisances> ähm so ähnlich wie windows desktop
<jokrebel> ,desktops? nuisances
<shetlandpony> nuisances: Hier eine Uebersicht ueber verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://danjou.de/static/desktops.png
<demlak> bootchart hat die pause nicht mit drin.. die pause findet wohl statt, bevor bootchart loggt.. ist bootchart nich nur ne grafische darstellung von dmesg?
<bekks> demlak: Nein, denn dmesg ist nur eine Ausgabe des kernel ring buffer.
<nuisances> gnome 2 desktop aber wie lxde ist die taskleiste unten
<demlak> tjoa.. wie komm ich nu an die pause ran? =) laut boothcaart ging das booten keine 50 sekunden.. das sind aber immer mehrere minuten..
<jokrebel> nuisances: Dann paste doch auch noch ein "lsb_release -a" mittels eines Pastsevice (wie zB. im Topic angegeben).
<bekks> demlak: Nopaste bitte mal die komplette Ausgabe von dmesg, in einem nopaste.
<bekks> ,nopaste? demlak 
<shetlandpony> demlak: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<etartia> sry, hab das fenster weggeklickt. 
<etartia> kannst du das bitte nochmal wiederholen?
<etartia> firefox fenster ist nun 'verschwunden'
<bibear> etartia=nuisances?
<etartia> ja
<jokrebel> ah
<jokrebel> nuisances_: : Dann paste doch auch noch ein "lsb_release -a" mittels eines Pastsevice (wie zB. im Topic angegeben).
<demlak> bekks http://paste.pocoo.org/show/502955/
<demlak> wie gesagt.. da is keine pause zu sehen
<bekks> Ich sehe eine zwischen den letzten beiden Zeilen.
<bekks> knapp zwei minuten.
<bekks> Hast Du mal das bootchart und kannst es irgendwo hochladen?
<nuisances_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/502961/
<demlak> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=htpc-oneiric-20111104n2uja.png
<jokrebel> nuisances_: oha! Du weist dass das ne veraltete Version ist?
<nuisances_> jo, jetzt schon. aber wo bekomm ich die fenster wieder her?
<jokrebel> nuisances_: Versuchs mal mit alt+Tabulator
<jokrebel> nuisances_: Evtl. auch mal mit strg+alt+Tabulator
<nuisances_> funktioniert
<demlak> bekks link gesehen? http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=htpc-oneiric-20111104n2uja.png
<jokrebel> nuisances_: Aber Dir sei dringend ans Herz gelegt, einen Rechner der Zugang zum Internet hat auf eine _aktuelle_ Version hochzurüsten.
<nuisances_> dennoch war rechts mal eine art taskleiste zum fensterwechseln. wo bekomm ich die wieder her?
<bekks> demlak: Ja, laut bootchart dauert dein boot knapp eine Minute.
<demlak> sag ich ja =)
<nuisances_> wie aktualisiere ich auf die aktuelle version?
<demlak> die pause is direkt, nachdem grub meckert: "file not found" "no suitable mode found" "no video mode activated"
<bekks> grub meckert?
<bekks> Was ganz genau meckert grub?
<demlak> genau die drei errors
<bekks> Und da steht sonst wirklich _nichts_? keinie Fehlernummer, kein sonstwas?
<demlak> nichts weiter..
<jokrebel> nuisances_: ggf. rechtsklick ins Panel - zum Panel hinzufügen...  und dort dann das Richtige Applet auswählen 
<bekks> demlak: Dann würde ich gerne mal lsb_release -a sehen und die menu.lst
<jokrebel> pff
<demlak> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/O3nzWMpPQtZRfZPGjMQu/
<demlak> gibt keine menu.lst.. aber ne grub.cfg
<bekks> Ja, die tuts auch :)
<demlak> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/8SviXRFoMhUGSVcnuebx/
<demlak> das noapic hab ich reingesetzt.. hatte gelesen, dass es wohl damit zusammenhängen könnte.. aber hat nicht geholfen
<demlak> so siehts aus... und zwischen der 3 error meldung und der darauffolgenden zeile liegen ca. 2 minuten.. http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_14479uoo8.jpg
<bekks> Zieh mal die USB Platte ab, und boote dann :P
<demlak> das os is auf der usb platte
<bekks> War das schon mal schneller?
<demlak> ka.. mach das erst seit gestern
<demlak> es ist ja nich so, dass da langsam gearbeitet wird.. jedenfalls nich auf der HDD:. sondern, dass da (laut LED) nichts passiert
<demlak> unde hören tu ich die platte da auch nich..
<demlak> also wärend der pause
<bekks> Da findet wohl mind. ein ATA Bus reset statt.
<demlak> du meinst die 8. zeile da im bild?
<demlak> da rattert ja schon alles wieder.. und der desktop ist keine minute später vollständig geladen
<bekks> Ja, genau das :)
<bekks> Die Kiste hängt in der Zeit einfach.
<demlak> die pause is ja weit vorher
<demlak> zwischen der 3. error meldung.. und dem "loading please wait"
<bekks> Dann stimmt was mit deiner grub config nicht, nein, die grub.cfg ist es nicht :)
<bekks> ,grub2? demlak 
<shetlandpony> demlak: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<demlak> is standard von der ubuntu installation
<demlak> bis auf kernel parameter quiet splash und noapic
<bekks> Wenn Du nochmal in den grub eintrag gehst - kannst Du den bitte mal komplett posten?
<bekks> nopaste ;)
<demlak> nochmal? is doch schon da?
<bekks> Dann zeig mir den mal ;)
<bekks> die grub.cfg ist es nicht.
<demlak> aso
<demlak> welche dann?
<bekks> Zur Not schreib ihn ab ;) Ich habe kein Grub2.
<demlak> ich weiß grad nicht, was genau du meinst
<bekks> Du hast noapic da reingeschrieben. Was steht da noch alles? :) Den kompletten Eintrag bitte :)
<demlak> aso
<demlak> linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic root=UUID=329dd6eb-649f-4f03-8405-3e97cfc30b25 ro noapic vt.handoff=7
<demlak> aktuell
<demlak> vorher: linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic root=UUID=329dd6eb-649f-4f03-8405-3e97cfc30b25 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<demlak> das war die einzige änderung
<bekks> Was macht denn das vt.handoff=7 da? Das ist definitiv kein Ubuntu-Standard :)
<demlak> is nich von mir
<demlak> ich weiß nichtmal was das macht =)
<bekks> Mach mal das quiet da raus, und das splash zu einem nosplash. Vielleicht siehst Du dann mehr Meldungen.
<demlak> bin auch absoluter linux neuling
<demlak> mal testen
<demlak> ne.. seh nich mehr
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 11.10 wollte Synaptic aufmachen aber das verschwindet imemr nach der Passworteingabe 
<bekks> Orcor: Synaptic ist per default gar nicht installiert unter 11.10.
<demlak> die meldungen auf dem foto sind übrigens ALLE die ich bis zu desktp sehe
<Orcor> habe es versucht in Ubuntu mit Unity und mit Gnome 3 bei beidem das gleiche 
<bekks> Du musst es installieren um es benutzen zu können.
<Orcor> also bei mir war das da vor paar tagen weil ich da die pakete von Natty weg gemacht habe die ich net bruache
<Orcor> und heute wollte was nachschauen aber das geht auf ich sehe es und in paar sec ist es weg
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dann ruf es doch mal aus dem Terminal auf, vielleicht kommen da Fehlermeldungen - die pastest Du dann und gibst uns den Link dorthin.
<Orcor> ok 
<Orcor> habe es gerade in terminal auf gemacht sehe es und gleich verschwindet es wieder 
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19906
<jokrebel> Orcor: Läuft denn ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" fehlerfrei durch? Am besten auch mal komplett pasten.
<PBeck> hi
<Orcor> hmm gute Frage ich probier es mal da ich es schon lange nciht gemacht habe
<Orcor> mahce es imemr über Aktuallisierung
<whatever_42> hi @pbeck
<PBeck> hi whatever_42 
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19907
<PBeck> whatever_42: gut das du hier bist - 42 ist immer die richtige Antwort :)
<whatever_42> der grund warum ich die zahl genommen hab :D
<whatever_42> also das update sieht ganz normal aus
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$  sudo apt-get upgrade
<Orcor> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<Orcor> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       
<Orcor> Status-Informationen einlesen... Fertig
<Orcor> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<whatever_42> mach ma upgrade jetzt
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ 
<Orcor> ups der hat das nich tkopiert von pastebian
<whatever_42> wayne die nachricht ist auch so angekommen
<Orcor> hat noch das andere hier gesendet sorry
<jokrebel> Orcor: Du hättest ruhig auch alles in einen Paste packen können.
<Orcor> stimmt
<Orcor> aber dann hast du viel zu viel um zu schauen
<bekks> Das lass unsere Sorge sein ;)
<bekks> Unsere Browser haben Scrollbalken ;)
<demlak> beck ich hab mir grad die grub config verkackt.. und starte den kerlen und initrd manuell aus der grub console.. kernel und initrd brauchen zusammen ca. die erwähnte pausenzeit zum laden.. 
<bekks> demlak: Aber dann startet alles ohne Fehler?
<bekks> Auch wennn es so lange dauert?
<demlak> nee.. lande jetzt in einer shell.. (initramfs)
<Orcor> verstehe nicht warum Synaptic nicht mehr starten will und zur Info bin gerade mit Gnome 3 Online da ich es auch vorhin mit Unity auch prbiert hab und kommt das gleiche
<bekks> Dann reparier erstmal deinen Grub.
<bekks> ,grub2? demlak 
<shetlandpony> demlak: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<demlak> kein plan wie =(
<bekks> demlak: Lies den Link...
<Orcor> jokrebel meinste das was ich gepostet habe stimmt alles?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Ja, das scheint zu passen.
<Orcor> trotzdem geht synaptik nicht auf
<jokrebel> Orcor: schein ein Bug zu sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/807771
<jokrebel> +t
<Orcor> hätte ich bloß net upgrade gemacht auf Ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> .oO( Letztes Backup von 11.04 einspielen... )Oo.
<Orcor> da scheint vieles nicht zu funktionieren
<Orcor> jokrebel leider kann ic hauch kein Englisch
<whatever_42> joah 11.10 hat meinen server auch nun ja nicht weiter gebracht ich bin jetzt auch wieder auf 11.04 und bleibe da auch vorerst
<Orcor> kann ich irgend wie wieder zurück machen auf 11.04?
<whatever_42> neu installieren
<Orcor> nein danke
<whatever_42> oder backup
<bekks> Orcor: Nur mit dem letzten Backup, dass Du unter 11.04 gemacht hast.
<Orcor> habe ich leider nich t
<Orcor> egal irgend wann wird auch das Prob beseitigt
<whatever_42> ma ne frage aus interesse hat ubuntu eigentlich ein eigenes backup programm so wie mac os x timemachine?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> ,backup? whatever_42 
<shetlandpony> whatever_42, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<whatever_42> ah ja ok
<jokrebel> whatever_42: oneiric hat Deja-Dup von haus aus an Board
<whatever_42> ja ich hab keinen plan, da ich halt nur nen linux server hab und der die backups entgegen nimmt und nicht anders rum und er natürlich keine oberfläche hat wo ich sowas sehen könnte ^^
<bekks> whatever_42: Wie kontrollierst Du denn ob "er die Backups entgegennimmt"?
<Orcor> hoffentlich werden die meisten Bugs beseitigt bei denn nächsten updates
<whatever_42> dadran ob timemachine was sagt oder nicht
<bekks> whatever_42: Hast Du schonmal nachgeschaut, ob die Backups wirklich auf dem Server angekommen sind?
<bullgard4> whatever_42: Ubuntu 11.10 installiert automatisch das Backupprogramm deja-dup.
<bekks> Solltest Du tun, ansonsten sind die Backups vollkommen wertlos.
<whatever_42> ok a kann ich per timemachine drauf zu greifen b habe ich ssh und kann sie mir ansehen ^^
<bekks> Also siehst du sie per ssh...
<whatever_42> ja und per timemachine wie soll ich sie mir auch sonst ansehen?
<jokrebel> Orcor: mach mal die Gnome-Systemeinstellungen auf.
<Orcor> kenne mich mit Gnome nicht aus da ich es nie nutzte
<Orcor> ich schau mal
<jokrebel> Orcor: das geht von Unity aus
<Orcor> ich bin gerade online mit Gnome 3
<Orcor> bin drinnen in systemeinstellung und nun
<jokrebel> Hast Du orca installiert?
<Orcor> was das?
<Orcor> habe gesehen das paketverwaltung auf geht
<Orcor> schon mal gut
<jokrebel> Orcor: mach das wieder zu
<Orcor> jo
<jokrebel> Orcor: Und starte mal die Sprachuntersützung
<Orcor> welche
<bekks> Die, die du willst? :)
<Orcor> und wo zu?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Vermutlich kommt dann, dass nicht alle Sprachpakets installiert sind.
<Orcor> und welche sind die richtigen?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Wenn Du schon nicht selbst dazu in der Lage bist, einen englischen Bug-Report zu lesen 
<bekks> Orcor: Wenn Du deutsche Sprachunterstützung haben willst - welche Sprache könnte dann die richtige sein?
<demlak> *stirnwisch* bootet wieder..
<Orcor> leider kan nich kein Englisch wenn jemand seiten sendet wo auf englisch sind sorry
<Orcor> Die Sprachunterstützung ist nicht vollständig installiert
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dann verzichte wenigsten auf "warums" wenn es dann andere für Dich lesen und die dort gegebenen Tipps versuchen Dir zu übersetzen.
<Orcor> der will nur englisch bei mir installiren man kann nix anderes aussuchen und deutsch ist schon da
<jokrebel> Orcor: Englisch und Deutsch sollte IMHO schon mindestens installiert werden.
<Orcor> ja ich sehe da nur Deutsch und englisch alles andere ist grau kann man nix aussuchen
<jokrebel> Orcor: Bist Du denn nach dem Passwort gefragt worden?
<Orcor> nein
<Orcor> als ich das aufgemacht habe wollte der gleich alles auf englisch installiern was noch fehlt
<bekks> Dann mach das doch erstmal.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Und Du hast das dann schnell abgebrochen, weil Du ja eh kein Englisch kannst, oder wie?
<Orcor> jo
<Orcor> der will help von thunderbild auf en-us installieren und Lliebreoffice usw
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dann mach jetzt bitte alles zu und fang nochmal von vorne an. Und diesmal installierst Du auch die Englischen Pakets
<Orcor> der will ja nur englieche sachen andauernd installieren
<jokrebel> Orcor: Englisch ist nunmal das Fallback falls irgendwas kein Deutsch kann.
<bekks> Wenn was fehlt, installier es...
<jokrebel> Orcor: _Ich_ will den Synaptic-Fehler nicht loshaben…… 
<Orcor> na gut dann installiere ic halles engliech was der verlangt
<nahab> hi mein ubuntu kann mein ipod nicht erkennen (mouten)
<bekks> ,ipod? nahab 
<shetlandpony> nahab, iPod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod
<Orcor> welches Ubuntu hast du?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Danke für Deinen Hinweis vorhin! ich muß mich erst noch besser in die Terminologie einarbeiten, bis ich ihn in meiner Ubuntu-Version gut anwenden kann.
<Orcor> ok der hat die englischen Sachen nach installiert und nun ?
<jokrebel> Orcor: solltest Du Dich nicht lieber auf _Dein_ Problem konzentrieren?
<Orcor> mir wurde aber gesagt das ich Sprachunterstüzung aufmachen soll usw
<jokrebel> Orcor: Nun startest Du die Barierefreiheit und setzt das Keyboard auf off.
<Orcor> ?
<jokrebel> Mein vorletzter Satz war auf "[21:56] <Orcor> welches Ubuntu hast du?" bezogen.
<Orcor> bin in barierefreicheit
<jokrebel> bullgard4: gerne, hoffe es hilft dann auch irgendwann weiter.
<bullgard4> jokrebelGanz gewiß. Nur heute nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Da jetzt die Bildschirmtastatur auf AUS schalten. Wenn schon so ist, kurz ein und wieder aus.
<Orcor> warum soll ich Bildschirmtastatur aus machen ?
<jokrebel> grrr --- ließ es selbst https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/807771
<Orcor> ne coole Tastatur geht auf
<Orcor> habe die nun zu gemacht und nun
<jokrebel> Orcor: Jetzt versuch nochmal Synaptic zu starten (erst mal wieder aus dem Terminal)
<Orcor> verstehe die Logic nicht was das mit der Bildschirmtastatur zusammen hängt?
<bekks> Es hängt wohl mit der Sprachunterstützung zusammen.
<Orcor> ja nun geht es in Terminal auf und belibd auch da
<jokrebel> Orcor: Na dann ist das doch schön. Beende es und rufs auf wie gewohnt.
<Orcor> aber was ich nicht verstehen tue ist was hat das mit der bildschirmtastatur zu tun gehabt
<bekks> 1104 220626 <+bekks> Es hängt wohl mit der Sprachunterstützung zusammen.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Ansonsten hätten wir ggf. noch das Theme abändern müssen.
<bekks> Liest Du auch, was man Dir schreibt? :)
<Orcor> bei der seite mit bug report haben es auch 42 Leute das gleiche prob wie ich 
<bekks> Und alle könnten es so lösen wie Du...
<Orcor> jokrebel vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe
<jokrebel> Orcor: Genau - und es war Zeitraubend genug für mich die Behebung rauszufiltern. Eventuell vorhandene Erklärungen über das "warum" darfst Du mit nem Übersetzer gerne selber rausfinden.
<jokrebel> Orcor: gerne
<Orcor> trotzdem vielen dank
<jokrebel> Orcor: No Problem
<Orcor> finde Ubuntugemeinschaft super
<wal3> seitdem upgrade auf 11.10 sind bei gnome neben "Anwendungen" und "Orte" meine symbole weg. kann man die zurückbekommen?
<jokrebel> wal3: Mir fällt da nur "Zurückspielen des Full-Backups vom alten" ein. 
<wal3> ne muss nicht die gleiche anordnung sein. ich weiß nur nicht wie ich dort überhaupt wieder symbole hinbekomme. rechtsklick auf die leiste geht nicht
<nahab> mein virtual box funktioniert nicht mehr http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403837/
<bekks> ,wf? nahab 
<shetlandpony> nahab: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<nahab> hab doch ein paste geschickt
<bekks> Was ist mit "wann", "seit welchem Ereignis", "welche Versionen"?
<hdp> Google nach der Fehlermeldung, dann auf den ersten Treffer klicken.
<Blindie> hilfeee
<Blindie> ich bekomme keinen proxy server unter 11.10 eingerichtet
<Blindie> unter system - network - proxy geht das nicht
<Blindie> export befehl bringt nichts
<Blindie> und das bearbeiten der profile datei bringt auch nichts
<jokrebel> .oO( diese 5 Zeilen hätte man auch zu _einem_ vernünftigen Satz mit _einem_ Enter zusammenfassen können. )
<Blindie> ist aber so anstrengend
<demlak> und man hätte nen hallo, hi, servus, moin, aloha, etc.. davor setzen können..
<Blindie> hallo demlak^^
<Blindie> und halle jokrebel
<Blindie> *o
<Blindie> tut mir leid, bin nur grad etwas genervt weil das nicht geht
<jokrebel> Blindie: Schon mal dran gedacht, dass uns es zu anstrengend sein könnte das so zu _lesen_?
<sash_> Und deine Desktop-Umgebung dürfte noch interessant sein.
<guntbert> Blindie: wenn du Hilfe willst, richte dich nach denen, die helfen können
<Blindie> unity
<wal3> hallo. wer weiß wie ich schnellstartsymbole bei gnome neben "Anwendugnen" und "Orte" erstelle in ubuntu 11.10?
<jokrebel> Blindie: Willst Du auf einen Proxyserver zugreifen? Oder wirklich selber einen aufsetzen/betreiben?
<jokrebel> Blindie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver  bzw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste#Proxyserver
<Blindie> ich will zugreifen
<sash_> Und: Wenn du im Firefox nen Proxy brauchst, die Einstellung ist im Firefox selber. Wenn du für apt einen brauchst: Der ist irgendwo in der apt-config. Wenn du für die Shell einen brauchst: export http_proxy=http://user:passwort@host:ip
<sash_> Wofür mehr braucht man einen?
<whatever_42> mailprogramm aber das dürfte equivalent sein zu firefox
<demlak> :ip? nich :port?
<sash_> Oh, klar.
<sash_> Sorry. Hatte mich vertippt.
<Blindie> das was möglich ist habe ich schon getestet
<Blindie> eine optionen sind ja anders
<jokrebel> Ah ja
<Blindie> in dem link
<sash_> Wie hast du es denn in 11.04 gemacht?
<Blindie> da 11.04 noch mit gnome 2 ging habe ich übers controll center apt eingerichtet und die werte in die profile datei eingetragen
<sash_> controll center apt?
<sash_> app?
<Blindie> ne, ich habe apt über das controll center eingerichtet
<Blindie> gabs ne extra option
<sash_> Es geht also um einen Proxy für apt?
<sash_> Und ausschließlich darum?
<Blindie> genau, über den ich ins internet muss
<Blindie> bzw
<Blindie> nicht nur
<Blindie> alles soll über den proxy gehen
<sash_> Datei: /etc/apt/apt.conf Hinzufügen: Acquire::http::proxy "http://[benutzer]:[passwort]@[proxy]:[port]";
<sash_> Und du nutzt welchen Browser? Firefox? Siehe oben, Shell, siehe oben. Mail (SMTP, IMAP, POP) über HTTP-Proxy ohne weiteres sowieso nicht machbar.
<wal3> das symbol um den desktop anzeigen zu lassen (ganz unten links) ist auch weg
<Blindie> firefox geht schon, ist ja einfach
<sash_> Sollte das alles nicht funktionieren, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Kannst dann unter nem anderen Linux (Debian Stable in ner VM vielleicht) noch genau das gleiche testen. Wenns da funktioniert, keine Ahnung, wenns da auch nicht funktioniert, machst du irgendwas falsch.
<sash_> apt ist auch einfach, shell ist auch einfach.
<sash_> Alles keine Raketentechnik :)
<Blindie> apt geht jetzt
<Blindie> nur die export befehle für die normalen verbindungen wie wget und ping gehen nicht
<Blindie> das meine ich export http_proxy=http://user:password@hostname:port
<sash_> hast du das einfach mal in einer aktiven Shell probiert?
<Blindie> aktiv?
<sash_> Offen.
<Blindie> jop
<sash_> Und wenn du das export weglässt?
<Blindie> und danach natürlich neu gestartet
<demlak> das is kein windows
<sash_> Mach mal in einer shell: export http_proxy<blablaundsoweiter> und danach echo $http_proxy
<sash_> Und wieso startest du irgendwas neu für so was kleines wie ne Proxy-Einstellung?
<Blindie> dan wird der eingetragene wert ausgegeben
<Blindie> ka
<karotte> Ich versuche mir Treiber für einen Videograbber zu installieren aber es treten Fehler auf: http://nopaste.info/aeec6e9d9d.html
<jokrebel> karotte: Oh je - normalere Wege bereits alle probiert?
<Blindie> super, hat geläuft
<sash_> Und was wars jetzt, wenn man fragen darf?
<jokrebel> Na dann, wenn da nichts mehr kommt. Gute Nacht allseits.
<strubbl> jokrebel__: ja dann hab ich aber uralt software
<karotte> also out of the box geht der stick nicht: aber lsusb sagt: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1c88:0007 Somagic, Inc.
<michel> wie entferne ich Unity in 11.10, wenn ich nur XFCE (also Xubuntu) weiter installiert haben möchte?
<demlak> nervt das nicht, wenn man den ganzen tag hier sitzt und da kommen ständig leute, die nichtmal eine simple begrüßung rauskriegen?
<karotte> demlak, es geht hier nur um Support also um Effizienz und nicht um Begrüßungen
<michel> demlak, nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand hier soll man einfach drauflos fragen
<demlak> na denn
<karotte> sonst ist chaos da wenn jeder grüßen würde
<demlak> nen simples "moin" bringt chaos? ok...
<dadrc> michel, guck mal hier: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<michel> dadrc, Perfekt, Danke! Im Wiki stand nämlich nichts zur 11.10
<mongole> nabend
<mongole> ich bekomme synaptic und update manager nicht mehr gestartet
<mongole> er fragt nach root pw, aber es kommt kein fenster. wenn ichs nochmal probiere, sagt er l'uft schon
<mongole> xubuntu 11.10
<mongole> kann mir jemand helfen bitte -.-
<mongole> hm jetzt hat er gestartet und dann ist das fenster einfach verschwunden
<karotte> mongole, hast du es schon versucht im Terminal zu rekonfigurieren?
<mongole> nein
<sonotos> mongole: den bug hab ich auch, lustigerweise war allerdings xfe4 der einzige fenstermanager in dem es synaptic aber ging
<mongole> irgendwas mit dpkg-reconfigure?
<mongole> hmm also bei mir genau andersrum -.-
<karotte> sudo dpkg-reconfigure synaptic update-manager
<mongole> thx
<mongole> ist aber immer noch das gleiche
<mongole> fenster oeffnet sich und verschwindet dann einfach
<mongole> wenn ich es ueber das terminal oeffne, beendet es sich auch einfach ohne fehlermeldung
<karotte> mongole, hast du ein Upgrade von 11.04?
<mongole> nein ich habe 11.10 komplett neu installiert
<mongole> also formatiert etc
<karotte> mongole, und gingen die Programme vorher schon oder bisher gar nicht?
<bekks> Das hatten wir vorhin schon.
<mongole> ja ging bis heute alles ohne probleme
<bekks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/807771   
<bekks> Lesen, Sprachunterstützung für Deutsch und Englisch installieren, funktioniert wieder.
<mongole> hm ok ich lese mal, thx
<mongole> allerdings bekomme ich keien system error oder segmentation fault oder aehnliches. er beendet sich kommentarlos
<karotte> eben kam neue VirtualBox Version heraus ;)
<mongole> screen reader deaktivieren...wo finde ich den denn in xfce
<mongole> bekks der gnome language selector funzt auch nicht
<mongole> beendet sich ebenfalls nach paar sec -.-
<karotte> mongole, hast du zuvor was am system geändert oder was neues installiert?
<mongole> hmm ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, habe synaptic schon paar tage nicht mehr gestartet
<mongole> kann ich das irgendwie nachvollziehen_
<karotte> hilft das weiter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/807771/comments/37 ?
<mongole> schon probiert
<mongole> The program 'gsettings' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mongole> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-bin
<mongole> soll ich das installieren?
<karotte> ja
<mongole> woah
<mongole> das haengt sich genauso auf oO
<mongole> mongole@mongole-eee:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-bin
<mongole> Reading package lists... Done
<mongole> das wars
<mongole> sagt immer noch not installed
<mongole> Building dependency tree... 50% <- da haengt er sich auf
<karotte> versuch mal dies: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<mongole> yes
<mongole> der update manager hat sich geoeffnet
<mongole> und bleibt offen
<mongole> <D
<mongole> :D
<mongole> danke
<karotte> gingen alle 3 Befehle durch?
<mongole> ja
<karotte> super :-)
<mongole> synaptic funzt auch wieder
<mongole> :DD
<karotte> *freu mit* :D
<karotte> mongole, evt. liegt an einer Stromunterbrechung bei einer Installation oder Update
<mongole> ja das kommt vor hier
<mongole> jedenfalls werd ich mir die befehle mal irgendwo hinspeichern ^^
<karotte> schau hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Problembehebung#Die-Installation-von-Paketen-wurde-unterbrochen
<shetlandpony> karotte's url: http://tinyurl.com/6dl83eu |        Problembehebung › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-05
<bekks> "funzt".
<bekks> Gepaart mit deauerndem Enter-drücken reagiere ich da nicht wirklich.
<karotte> wie kann man unter Lubuntu ein Programm grafisch beenden wenn es nicht mehr reagiert?
<bekks> mit xkill
<bullgard4> Wo findet man ein Beschreibung, welche Optionen (Schalter) /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults akzeptiert? 
<janda> google?
<bullgard4> BOFH?
<hotectua> wie mache ich ein screenshot bei edubuntu?
<bekks> Auf die "druck" Taste drücken.
<hotectua> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/bildschirmfotoa.png/
<hotectua> was bedeutet die fehlermeldung und wie kann ich sie beheben?
<hdp> Schau doch mal nach, welche Ubuntu-Version du da benutzt und dann prüfe mal wie lange die noch unterstützt wird …
<dc5ala> hotectua, versuchst du da, auf eine neuere Version zu aktualisieren oder nur Pakete aktualisieren?
<dc5ala> hotectua, könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass Hardy seit Mai nimmer unterstützt wird. Der Fehler mit dem MMap sieht allerdings merkwürdig aus. Würde mal auf nem Terminal versuchen, die Paketinformationen zu aktualisieren.
<hotectua> wie mach ich das mit dem terminal?
<hotectua> wie aktualisiere ich Paketinformationen auf dem Terminal?
<ppq> 'sudo apt-get update'
<bekks> sudo apt-get update
<ppq> ,paketverwaltung? hotectua
<shetlandpony> hotectua, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<hotectua> 'Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden, sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.'
<bekks> Und die vollständige Meldung..?
<bekks> ,nopaste? hotectua 
<shetlandpony> hotectua: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<ppq> hotectua: davon mal abgesehen solltest du wirklich auf lucid (10.04) upgraden, hardy kriegt nur noch updates für nicht-gui pakete (server-version). es kann schnell mal passieren, dass du deshalb wichtige sicherheitsupdates verpasst
<bekks> Achso, das ist nicht mal ein halbwegs aktuelles Ubuntu?
<hotectua> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/503207/
<ppq> hardy, so wie ich das mitgekriegt hab
<ppq> lol, gutsy?
<bekks> chrchr
<ppq> erm, du hast da nicht wirklich gutsy, hardy und lucid gemischt, oder?
<bekks> Not supported anymore.
<bekks> Fertig.
<hotectua> upgrated geht doch die aktualisierungsverwaltung
<ppq> *seufz*
<bekks> hotectua: nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<hotectua> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/503208/
<ppq> hotectua: ich möchte nicht wissen, was genau du da gemacht hast, lol
<ppq> aber *so* macht man sich nachhaltig die konsistenz der paketverwaltung kaputt
<ppq> wenn du mich fragst: nutzdaten sichern und ubuntu 10.04 neu installieren, dann so lange die finger davon lassen bis es die neue LTS-version gibt
<hotectua> ist leider nicht mein pc ;)
<hotectua> das bekomm ich nicht unauffällig hin
<bekks> hotectua: Das ist persönliches Pech. Aber eine andere Lösung hast du nicht mehr.
<hotectua> gestern wollte ich die ubuntu version aktualisieren. ist vermutlich jemand vorbeigekommen und hats abgebrochen
<hotectua> seit dem kommt die fehlermeldung
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht sollte einfach derjenige vorbei kommen, der auf dem rechner weisungsbefungt ist.
<bekks> Kann nicht sein.
<bekks> Durch ein abgebrochenes Update denkt die Maschine nicht, sie hätte ein uraltes Ubuntu.
<hotectua> hab ja das passwort. aber neu installieren, da hab ich hier nicht die tools für
<ppq> hrm. hässlich. du könntest höchstens probieren, alles was nicht hardy ist aus deiner sources.list rauszunehmen, dann ein apt-get update, und dann nochmal versuchen auf lucid zu upgraden
<hotectua> nein, gestern war das ubuntu schon genauso uralt
<bekks> Was für Tools außer einer CD braucht man zur Neuinstallation?
<hotectua> keines ;)
<ppq> das geht zwar sehr wahrscheinlich schief, aber einen versuch ist es wert
<bekks> hotectua: Gestern war es 8.04, heute ist es 8.04, denkt aber, es ist 7.04.
<LetoThe2nd> root-passwort haben != weisungsbefungnis.
<bekks> DAS passiert nicht durch ein abgebrochenes Update,
<hotectua> mh
<ppq> .oO(gutsy ist doch 7.10?)
<bekks> ppq: Richtig.
<bekks> Irgendwas altes :D
<bekks> hotectua: Du wirst es beichten müssen.
 * LetoThe2nd riecht da einfach nen schulrechner, der jetzt erstklassig verhunzt ist. erstinstallation war offensichtlich von ner edubuntu 7.10-cd
<hotectua> gute nase^
<bekks> Sauber. :)
<LetoThe2nd> hotectua: das nennt man erfahrung.
<hotectua> ich probiers mal mit neustart
<apollo13> oO
<bekks> hotectua: Lass es.
<apollo13> was soll das bringen?
<Wedelwolf> Oo
<bekks> NEustarten bringt Nichts. 
<hotectua> ok, dann lass ichs^
<bekks> Besorg Dir lieber eine aktuelle Installationscd.
<apollo13> oder neue sources eintragen und das upgrade ordentlich machen
<apollo13> wennst dich auskennst geht 7.whatever auf 11.10 in einem ruck :)
<apollo13> oh streich das, wenn das der fall wäre müsstest hier nicht fragen, *tipp zurückzieh*
<bekks> ;)
<hotectua> habs geschafft :)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: das ist bei debian ne valide upgrade methode, auf ubuntu aber nicht so wirklich recommended.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: nicht recommended heißt nicht dass es nicht genausogut geht
<bekks> Was auch immer er jetzt geschafft hat.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: off-button zu finden.
<bekks> Dann ist der Rechner aus, und niemand merkt was :P
<nunatak> um KWallet unter Ubuntu (Gnome 2) zu verwenden, brauche ich da noch andere Pakete als kwalletmanager? Ich will es für Choqok, da der sich ansonsten meine Zugangsdaten nie merken kann. Am Desktop mit Gnome 3 klappt es mit KWallet super.
<nunatak> kwalletmanager hab ich installiert, trotzdem sagt Choqok beim start es könne KWallet nicht öffnen.
<nunatak> gibt noch das paket python-keyring-kwallet
<nunatak> aber im wiki steht man müsse nur kwalletmanager installieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE_Brieftasche
<sudosu> nunatak KWallet ist normalerweise für den Betrieb mit KDE ausgelegt unter Gnome wird std. der GNOME SChlüsselbund verwendet
<nunatak> sudosu: aber choqok ist als kde-anwendung eben auf kwallet eingestellt. mit gnome 3 klappt das ja auch super. oder kann ich choqok beibringen den gnoe keyring zu verwenden?
<sudosu> nunatak starte choqok doch mal aus dem terminal und poste das ganze auf pastebin
<nunatak> sudosu: ok, mach ich. andererseits habe ich gerade festgestellt, dass nach einem update auf die neueste choqok version auch auf herkömmliche weise meine zugangsdaten dauerhaft gespeichert werden.
<nunatak> der terminal schmeißt folgendes raus: http://pastebin.com/5j54Gedw
<sudosu> nanatak welche ubuntu version?
<nunatak> gerade betrifft es mein notebook auf dem noch maverick läuft
<sudosu> nunatak versuch mal den daemon im Terminal mit kwalletd manuell zu starten
<nunatak> sudosu: fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/grAsNC3A
<jokrebel> hi
<sudosu> hi jokrebel
<nunatak> aber egal. ich werds erstmal so weiter benutzen. will sowieso demnächst mal auf 11.10 xubuntu upgraden, dann wird sich das problem wahrscheinlich auch erledigen.
<sudosu> nunatak da liegt dein Problem, versuch mal kwalletmanager --show
<nunatak> ok
<nunatak> sudosu: es öffnet sich ein leeres fenster mit der menuleiste: Dienstprogramm für digitale Brieftasche. Der Terminal sagt folgendes:http://pastebin.com/DLG8vZ4K 
<ArtNo> guten tag
<nunatak> sudosu: ich kann da im menu: digitale brieftasche einrichten. dann gibts ein feld: KDE-Brieftaschensystem aktivieren. Der Haken ist nicht gesetzt. Vielleicht ist das der Grund?
<sudosu> nunatak hmm das wird problematisch unter 10.10 imo, wüsste jetzt auch keine Lösung und hab auf die schnelle keine gefunden - ein upgrade auf natty / oneric sollte das aber lösen
<ArtNo> Ich habe bei meinem laptop rsync von /home gemacht, sicherung klappte. Jetzt möchte ich auf einen stationären rechner nur die Dokumente Bilder hinüberschieben. Was ist der effektivste befehlt. Wichtig: auf keinen fall kann ich home dort hinüberkopieren, da ich nicht die Einstellungen des stationären Systems verändern möchet, die sind aus gutem grund anders.
<ArtNo> Dokumente & Bilder
<sudosu> nunatak der sollte eigentlich an sein, probiers aus :) Ich muss leider los - wünsch dir trotzdem noch viel Erfolg
<nunatak> sudosu: jja ok. aber danke für die hinweise. und wie gesagt, es klappt ja jetzt nach choqok update auch ohne kwallet
<ArtNo> wäre rsync -av /externe platte/bilder /home/meinnutzername/ der richtige weg?
<nunatak> sudosu: aha. jetzt scheint es mit kwallet zu klappen! danke!
<ArtNo> Um erstmal nur die Bilder zu sichern. Dann müsste er ja die neuen Bildern zu den alten dazutun und was parallel existiert nicht antasten. Oder?
<bekks> ArtNo: cd "Ordner mit Dokumenten und Bildern"; rsync -av -undwassonstnochsinnvollist . benutzer@zielrechner:/wohin/ 
<ArtNo> habs so gemacht, danke bekks 
<ArtNo> bzw fast, ich hab den pfad angegeben bekks, das ist ja gleich, denke ich
<bekks> Prüf es nach...
<ArtNo> mach ich jetzt
<LupusE> hi
<bekks> moin LupusE 
<crushpest> hallo zusammen
<ArtNo> oh oh bekks , das sieht aus als hätte er es weisgottwohin geschoben, keine veränderung feststelltbar
<crushpest> unswar hatte ich eine ssh session laufen, in der ein programm läuft. Mir ist aber der rechner abgestuertzt. Jetzt läuft die session noch, doch ich komm nichtmehr an das programm das noch in dieser session läuft
<bekks> ArtNo: Er hat es ganau dodrthin kopiert, was Du eingegeben hast.
<crushpest> wie komm ich jetzt wieder an das programm in der anderen session
<ArtNo> sollte, ja
<bekks> crushpest: Ja, man kommt da nicht mehr dran.
<bekks> ArtNo: s/sollte/hat/
<shetlandpony> bekks thinks that artno meant: hat, ja
<crushpest> wie kann ich diese leere session beenden?
<bekks> crushpest: Die brauchst Du nicht zu beenden, das macht der ssh Server von ganz alleine.
<crushpest> damn, mercy fuer die info
<ArtNo> Hat er auch bekks , ich hab nur das erste mal scheiß als pfad angegeben, jetzt passt es aber
<RedNifre> *Grummel*
<RedNifre> Also dieser Fehler, dass plötzlich das Track-Pad samt Maustasten aufhört zu funktionieren macht Ubuntu absolut unbenutzbar... bin ich der einzige mit diesem Problem? Gibt es irgend einen Workaround? :(
<dadrc> Version, Hardware, etc?
<RedNifre> 11.10, Dell Laptop mit Unity?
<RedNifre> Hm, irgendwie verändert sich auch manchmal das... Design teilweise zu einem Windows 95 Stil...
<LupusE> RedNifre: gibt es ein 'abschalten' hotbutton? wie beim lenovo Fn+8F8?
<RedNifre> Also, der Fensterrahmen und Launcher ist noch der normale Unity-Stil, aber XChat und die Desktop-Icons sehen jetzt wie Win95 aus...
<LupusE> wie kann ein touchpad das design von win95 bekommen?
<RedNifre> Nein, das ist nur ein Fehler, der parallel aufgetreten ist.
<RedNifre> kA ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht.
<RedNifre> Jedenfalls habe ich keinen Button, der so etwas tut.
<RedNifre> ...obwohl...
<LupusE> willst du mal ein blick in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log werfen?
<RedNifre> Ich habe mir Hotkeys zum Desktop-Wechsel eingerichtet, vielleicht überschneiden die sich mit einem Hotkey zum deaktivieren des Trackpads?
<RedNifre> LupusE: Da komme ich ohne Maus schlecht dran...
<RedNifre> ich probier's mal, moment...
<LupusE> Alt+F2 -> Editor deiner wahl.
<dc5ala> RedNifre, habe ich schon auf zwei verschiedenen Laptops beobachten können. Liegt nicht nur an deinem.
<RedNifre> habe mal kurz rein geschaut, da steht viel von Radeon...
<RedNifre> dc5ala, meinst du es könnte an einem Hotkey liegen?
<dc5ala> RedNifre, bezweifel ich stark
<RedNifre> Hat Unity vielleicht einen Hotkey zum Deaktivieren des Trackpads?
<RedNifre> Nun gut... wie aufwendig ist es denn, auf 11.04 zu wechseln? Geht das überhaupt, oder muss man dafür komplett neu installieren?
<dc5ala> RedNifre, es gibt zwar eine Option, das Trackpad während des Schreibens zu deaktivieren, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das damit zusammenhängt
<dadrc> Downgrades sind nicht machbar
<RedNifre> Wenn man das versehentlich gemacht hätte, wie würde man es dann wieder aktivieren?
<dc5ala> RedNifre, kannst mal versuchen, diese Option zu deaktivieren, ist vielleicht nen Bug drin
<RedNifre> Und woran kann es liegen, dass die Fenster-Inhalte plötzlich in so einem Win95-artigen Stil gehalten sind, genau wie die Desktop-Icons?
<RedNifre> dc5ala, wo finde ich die denn?
<dc5ala> RedNifre, unter Systemeinstellungen -> Hardware -> Maus -> Reiter Trackpad vermutlich (aus dem Kopf)
<RedNifre> öhm, wie komme ich per Tastatur in den anderen Reiter? Tab wechselt nur in den Reiter hinein...
<RedNifre> Ach, ich starte jetzt einfach mal neu. Bis gleich!
<bekks> Pfeiltaste nach rechts/links...
<RedNifre> Tatsache, "Trackpad beim Tippen deaktivieren" war bei mir eingeschaltet.
<RedNifre> Bin mal gespannt, ob das Problem damit gelöst ist.
<dc5ala> RedNifre, dort kannst auch das Scrollen mit zwei Fingern aktivieren :)
<RedNifre> Hier ist mal ein Screenshot davon, was ich mit Win95 Stil meine. Habt ihr eine Idee, warum Fensterinhalt und Desktop manchmal den Stil ändern? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2098438/Screenshots/Bildschirmfoto%20am%202011-11-05%2012%3A29%3A01.png
<shetlandpony> RedNifre's url: http://tinyurl.com/6a4xk8f
<RedNifre> Funktioniert scrollen mit zwei Fingern auf jedem Trackpad? Ich habe es jetzt aus gelassen, da mein Rechner etwas älter ist.
<RedNifre> Tatsache, es geht! Witzig :)
<RedNifre> Spontan finde ich scrollen am Rand mit einem Finger angenehmer, aber ich werde es mal ne Woche so lassen, vielleicht ist es nur eine Gewöhnungssache.
<dc5ala> RedNifre, kommt zwar nicht an das Feeling an OSX ran, selbst mit Ubuntu auf einem Macbook, aber ist ganz nett ;)
<RedNifre> Was ist unter OSX denn anders?
<whatever_42> macbooks haben ein naja tolles trackpad
<RedNifre> Hm, mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich die meisten Finger immer auf der Tastatur liegen lasse und das Trackpad mit dem Daumen bediene. :-/
<whatever_42> das ding erkennt mehrer finger kann drehen und so weiter also quasi ein touchscreen
<dc5ala> RedNifre, wesentlich geschmeidiger, bzw. feiner. Wegen deinem "Win95" Look: hast da irgendein spezielles Thema laufen?
<RedNifre> Nein, ich habe das ganz normale Unity laufen, ohne irgend welche Veränderungen.
<RedNifre> Dieser look aktiviert sich manchmal und geht manchmal auch wieder weg.
<dc5ala> RedNifre, schau mal ins gnome-tweak-toll rein, was du dort unter Thema -> GTK+ Thema drin stehen hast
<dc5ala> RedNifre, *tool, sorry
<RedNifre> Ich dachte Unity wäre kein Gnome?
<RedNifre> Hm, meinst du "Erweiterte Gnome 3 Einstellungen"?
<dc5ala> ja, erscheint als Erweiterte Einstellungen
<RedNifre> Was hat Gnome mit Unity zu tun?
<dc5ala> Die restlichen Programme gehören zu Gnome3
<RedNifre> Hm, download dauert noch ein wenig.
<RedNifre> Im GTK-Thema steht Ambiance.
<RedNifre> Kann es sein, dass das Thema automatisch auf irgend etwas schlichteres runter geregelt wird, wenn der Rechner überlastet ist?
<dc5ala> RedNifre, das macht der z.B. wenn das Thema abstürzt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Hab bei mir aber auch Ambiance laufen und nur einmal sowas gesehen glaube ich.
<RedNifre> Naja, ich hoffe mal auf zukünftige Bugfixes.
<RedNifre> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Macht's gut!
<dc5ala> RedNifre, eventuell sieht man in dem Fall dann einen Hinweis in ~/.xsession-errors
<jokrebel> themaster: Verbindungsprobleme?
<[AI]> hallo
<[AI]> lohnt es sich anstatt dem i5 2500k den i7 2600k zu holen?
<[AI]> sind 70€ unterschied und hardwaremäßig keine großen vorteile
<bekks> Dann hast du die Frage, die eigentlich Offtopic ist, ja schon beantwortet.
<[AI]> jo sorry für OT :D
<bekks> [AI]: Du solltest Dich trotzdem mal über die "keine großen Vorteile" genauer informieren.
<bekks> Und alles weiter gibts in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<digitaloktay> serbvus
<digitaloktay> servus*
<digitaloktay> ,livecd?
<shetlandpony> Sorry digitaloktay, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber livecd
<digitaloktay> die live iso will irgendwie kennwort von mir
<sdx23> digitaloktay: ubuntu ubuntu
<digitaloktay> sdx23: nimmt er nicht an, hab die iso auf usb 11.10
<splashote> hi, gibt es ne möglichkeit die compiz-einstellungen auf den ausgangszustand zurückzusetzen?
<splashote> weder alt-tab noch snapping windows funktionieren bei mir und die sind mit den standard-einstellungen ja aktiviert
<dadrc> splashote,     gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<dadrc> kann sein, dass danach erstmal alles weg ist, also nicht wundern und neustarten :)
<k1l> digitaloktay: eigentlich ist auf der live cd kein kennwort. aber wenn du eins eingestellt hast, dann speichert der das auf dem usb-stick
<splashote> nach ausführen des befehls ist nichts weg ;)  ist sudo von nöten?
<newan> ffmpeg -i file.wmv file.avi -> funktioniert ist aber sau schlechte quali?
<SeriousSammy> wo kann man die passwörter für die samba user festlegen?
<LupusE> tsam-db?
<LupusE> ist in jedem samba how-to ziehmlich weit oben beschrieben.
<PrickelPit> sudo smbpasswd -a user
<PrickelPit> @SeriousSammy
<SeriousSammy> danke
<koegs> wie heisst der standard-bildbetrachter in gnome2?
<bekks> eog
<bekks> Glaube ich :)
<koegs> sieht gut aus, danke
<newan> Keinen Audio Dekodierer für diese Datei gefunden, meldetr avidemux bei einer wmv datei
<bekks> Und was ist die exakte Meldung?
<newan> wie find ich die raus
<bekks> Ablesen? :)
<newan> Keinen Audio Dekodierer für diese Datei gefunden
<newan> Speichern von (A+V) wird schlechtes AVI erzeugen. Speichern von Audio arbeitet gut.
<bekks> ,wf? newan 
<shetlandpony> newan: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bekks> Die Fehlermeldung haben wir schon. :)
<newan> habe avidemux installiert (gui) öffne einen wmv film und dann kommt genau diese meldung
<PrickelPit> newan, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras sollte helfen.
<PrickelPit> das holt die "unfreien" codecs rein
<newan> o.k teste
<PrickelPit> wenn du xubuntu oder kubuntu hast halt xubuntu oder kubunt-restricted-extras
<newan> ne passt holt schon
<newan> fehler bleibt, sollte ich neustarten?
<PrickelPit> hmm avidemux neustarten sollte reichen, aber versuchs....
<newan> das hat nichts gebracht leider
<newan> bis gleich
<bekks> Startet er jetzt den Rechner neu?
<PrickelPit> so siehts aus
<newan> hat leider nicht funktioniert
<PrickelPit> dann lannst noch ffmgep oder mencoder testen, oder handbrake, welches aber nur x264 .mp4 oder .mkv erzeugt, was man eigtl auch haben will
<PrickelPit> *ffmpeg
<newan> im prinzip will ich das video in libreoffice impress einbinden
<PrickelPit> but thats just my 2 cents
<newan> das kann aber kein wmv daher die umwandlung
<PrickelPit> kann ich libreoffice nicht verübeln, wmv würd ich auch nicht anpacken :D
<newan> jo nur wurde mir das material gegeben stammt nich von mir
<bekks> ffmpeg :)
<newan> jo hatte ich scon wird nur mega verpixelt
<newan> ffmpeg -i file.wmv file.avi
<newan> super, nach der erweiterung kann impress wmv abspielen, perfekt
<charos> ohi
<charos> ich muss noch mal ran: ich sitz seit 2 wochen am lappi meiner mutter, fujistu siemens, xubuntu 11.10, via grafik + openchrome installiert. ich kann keine helligkeit einstellen, was ziemlich beschissen ist, da der monitor auf geringster helligkeitsstufe startet. wenn ich ihn einfach auf die vollste helligkeit (dauerhaft) bekomme, reicht mir das schon. jmd ne idee? (btw. hab mir schon 2 oder 3 mal jetzt den xserver abschossen, ne lösung die f
<charos> unktioniert wäre also super. die auf uusers ist nur für ältere ubuntu vers)
<jokrebel> charos: Was kann Ubuntu tun, wenn sich Dein Monitor nicht regeln lässt?
<k1l> charos: das ist im endeffekt ne acpi geschichte. und da ist die frage, ob die unterstützung noch im kernel ist.
<charos> jokrebel: ich meine nicht das ubuntu explizit was tun kann, aber evtl hat ja jmd mal das gleiche problem gehabt
<charos> das gerät ist grad mal 2 jahre alt
<k1l> wenn man da im bios das nicht einstellen kann und es keinen workaround/patch für neue kernel gibt, dann wäre zu überlegen auf die 10.04 lts zu setzen
<charos> hardware da drin vllt 3
<charos> ok
<k1l> charos: mit verlaub: via grafik ist billig schrott.
<charos> ich weiß
<charos> es ist auch nicht mein lappi
<charos> und ich hatte damals keine stimme aber das ist ot
<charos> k1l: wie stehen die chancen, das es im 10.04 unterstützung findet?
<k1l> charos: du könntest mal die weiten des internets durchsuchen, ob sich da wer die mühe gemacht hat nen patch zu basteln. schau auch mal in die diversen hardware datenbanken
<k1l> ,hcl? charos 
<shetlandpony> charos: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> charos: die chancen werden immer besser, desto mehr entwickler sich solch ein gerät gekauft haben :)
<k1l> charos: du meintest doch, dass es früher ging.
<charos> k1l:? unter winblond ja
<k1l> charos: die treiber für windows liefert ja auch der hersteller selber. für linux muss es jemand anpassen. also hilft uns das nicht weiter
<charos> für linux gabs auch einen aber nur bis 8.04
<charos> mein ich zumindest
<charos> ich schau grad nochmal
<jokrebel> charos: Das ist ein Laptop? Mit den Fn-Tastenkombinationen geht das nicht?
<charos> nein
<bekks> charos: Was Dir auch nichts bringt.
<jokrebel> .oO( [15:09] <charos> für linux gabs auch einen aber nur bis 8.04 .... passt aber nicht zu [15:04] <charos> das gerät ist grad mal 2 jahre alt )
<charos> wieso passt das nicht
<charos> <charos> hardware da drin vllt 3
<charos> wenn ch zurückrechne passt das aber wie auch immer das hilft mir nicht weiter
<jokrebel> charos: Ein Gerät das grad mal 2 Jahre alt ist wird wohl kaum nur bis 8.04 unterstützt.
<charos> fujitsu siemens? mehr sag ich dazu nicht
<charos> ok gibt nen 10.04 "treiber" aber der funzt nicht mit 11.10
<k1l> charos: mit der hardware rate ich dir noch einmal auf die 10.04 lts zu setzen. besser wird es garantiert nicht
<charos> kk
<leszek> hi
<whatever_42> hi
<pog> moin - in diesem Channel auch -  kann man eigentlich in einem VServer i.a. keine Fuse-Funkionen zum laufen bekommen, ich wollte mal ein sshfs in Gang bringen, und das ging nicht, aber ein Mount von weiterem Space waere extrem nuetzlich.
<pog> ich frage mich, wie ich auf meinem VServer den Space vergroessern koennte.
<bekks> "ging nicht" heisst was genau?
<bekks> Zeig uns doch erstmal ein lsb_release -a
<pog> berechtigungsproblem
<bekks> Welches...?
<pog> muss auf den anderen VServer, um die Meldung nachzuschauen.
<bekks> Ja, dann mach das. Und von dem brauchen wir auch das lsb_release -a
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Kennst Du einen Artikel, der beschreibt, welche Meldungen in  ~/.xsession-errors auftauchen können und welche nicht?
 * jokrebel fragt sich wieder ein mal mehr wo denn der konkrete Ubuntu-Support-Bedarf/Bezug von bullgard4's letzter Frage ist.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Sage _allen_ welche Fehlermeldung kommt und wir versuchen _gemeinsam_ zu helfen…
<dreamon> Wenn ich in Nautilus mit doppelklick eine Datei starte. Wie kann ich das die Standard-Anwendung dafür auswählen?  Nutze Gnome-Shell.
<jokrebel> dreamon: mal nicht doppelklick sonder rechtsklick - Eigenschaften versucht?
<leszek> dreamon: rechtsklick auf die datei > eigenschaften > öffnen mit
<leszek> dort dann den standard einstellen, oder ein neues app hinzufügen zur liste und dann zum standard erklären
<dreamon> Danke Leute. Hätte schwören können das war in Nautilus hinterlegt.. Merci, jokrebel , leszek 
<hanneloree> hi, wie kann ich mit einem live-system meine home-partition erfolgreich kopieren? mit rsync habe ich einige dateien bei denen mir wohl die recht fehlen. soll ich dann auf sudo zurückgreifen oder zerstört das die korrekten rechte?
<leszek> hanneloree: du kannst sudo cp -a <quelle> <ziel> versuchen oder sudo rsync -av <Quelle> <Ziel>    
<leszek> hanneloree: -a steht für archive und belässt die rechte sowie sie bei der quelle sind
<hanneloree> leszek: danke, werde sudo rsync nehmen, da werden die dateien wohl "besser" kopiert wenn ich das wiki verstanden habe
<leszek> hanneloree: naja das ist geschmackssache ;)
<jokrebel> http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln 
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's tiny url:        IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<pog> sorry, musste weg wegen Besuch und muss jetzt eh weg, ich checke das mal wegen den Fuse und BErechtigngen. Ciao
<grmls> hi
<leszek> hi grmls 
<grmls> hey leszek
<gandaro> wie installier ich ein einziges paket aus den precise paketquellen?
<leszek> gandaro: wenn es keine precise abhängigkeiten hat, einfach herunterladen von packages.ubuntu.com und mit sudo dpkg -i <paketname.deb> installieren
<jokrebel> gandaro: Die gibts schon? Ist das anzuraten? Und wenn dann IMHO höchstens im +1-Channel.
<gandaro> wo find ich die .deb dateien bei packages.ubuntu.com? finde ich nicht mehr
<gandaro> ah
<leszek> gandaro: suchen
<gandaro> auf die architektur klicken
<k1l> gandaro: du solltest eher schauen, ob du ein ppa findest für deine ubunut version
<leszek> oder so :)
<leszek> momentan ist precise sowieso nur nen leicht geupdatetes oneiric
<gandaro> nicht ganz so leicht ;)
<leszek> ich wüsste da nicht welches paket man davon brauchen würde
<gandaro> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/precise/rubygems
<k1l> vor allem ist das im eigentlichen sinn gefummel. und wenn das hier ein anfänger liest gehts wieder rund :/
<jokrebel> gandaro: Wäre es nicht vielleicht besser erst mal Dein _eigentliches_ Problem zu schildern, bevor Du Dich auf dünnes Eis wagst?
<gandaro> als ich versucht habe, diaspora zum laufen zu bekommen, kommen diese fehlermeldungen: http://pastie.org/private/2n56wjbdowua3tci94lltw
<gandaro> s/kommen/kamen/
<shetlandpony> gandaro meant: als ich versucht habe, diaspora zum laufen zu bekamen, kommen diese fehlermeldungen: http://pastie.org/private/2n56wjbdowua3tci94lltw
<gandaro> -.-
 * leszek denkt dass wir dann einen schriftzug haben sollte: -----Anfänger macht mal die Augen zu------
<leszek> s/sollte/sollten
<jokrebel> leszek: Also solche Sache, die Du vorschlägst mach Ich normalerweise schon nicht. - In falschen Händen/Ohren/Augen kann sowas einen mehrstündige Support-Orgie nach sich ziehen. IMHO
<leszek> support it immer ein zweischneidiges schwert :)
<k1l> gandaro: schau dir eher mal das hier an: http://yoodey.com/bash-replacing-gemspec-invalid-date-format-using-sed-ubuntu-oneiric
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/6aka9nh | Bash replacing gemspec invalid date format using Sed in Ubuntu Oneiric Yodi Aditya Researcher + Traveller
<gandaro> k1l: danke
<gandaro> k1l: vielen dank ;)
<TigerDuck> Guten Abend
<TigerDuck> Kennt jemand das Problem, dass die Main-Volume-Control in oneiric x64 nicht mehr funktioniert (bzw. nur noch binär on/off) und hat dazu einen Hinweis zur Lösung?
<TigerDuck> Die Main-Volume-Control in gnome3 verändert die Lautstärke nicht. 100-1% ist gleich laut, nur 0% schaltet auf "Ton aus"
<TigerDuck> Das Problem besteht erst seit dem distupgrade auf oneiric
<jokrebel> Hatte das selbe mal (aber schon vor Oneiric) wei? aber leider nicht mehr was da dann die Abhilfe war.
<TigerDuck> neben anderen Problemen mit pulseaudio
<TigerDuck> jokrebel: Ich hatte das Problem auch schon mal vor einigen Jahren
<TigerDuck> und kann mich auch nicht mehr erinnern, wie ich's damals gelöst habe
<TigerDuck> Sound ist in oneiric eh total kaputt
<jokrebel> TigerDuck: Seit ich auf _diesem_ Rechner Oneiric habe geht es aber wieder wie es soll.
<TigerDuck> Ich habe noch keinen Weg gefunden, wie ich mein Mumble konfigurieren soll, damit es nicht segvaultet
<TigerDuck> jokrebel: Hast Du eine komplette Neuinstallation gemacht?
<jokrebel> TigerDuck: Nein - eben nicht. Die Volume-Control Probleme die ich vorher hatte haben sich nach dem Upgrade in Luft aufgelöst.
<TigerDuck> Der distupgrade auf oneiric war eh überaus ernüchternd. Es ist mehr kaputt gegangen als besser geworden *seufz*
<TigerDuck> jokrebel: Verwendest Du MacOSX .... ähm, ich mein Unity, oder gnome3?
<jokrebel> TigerDuck: Wer so jammert hätte besser vorher mit einer LiveCD getestet.…
<TigerDuck> jokrebel: Ist ein Quentchen Wahrheit dran. Aber man geht ja immer naiv davon aus, dass die neuen Versionen besser sind als die alten
<jokrebel> TigerDuck: Unity 2D (wegen schmalbrüstiger Grafikkarte)
<jokrebel> TigerDuck: Und das hat sich wann schon einmal bewahrheitet?
<TigerDuck> hmm. ... Ich könnt ja einfach narwal installieren *grübel*
<TigerDuck> Aber dann hängt man wieder mit Firefox 3 rum und anderem Alt-Geraffel
<jokrebel> TigerDuck: Nimm die LTS - die ist stabil und bewährt. Wenn Du nicht auf dem Neueste-Versions-Tripp bist.#
<TigerDuck> Aber funktionierendem Alt-Geraffel *grübel*
<jokrebel> TigerDuck: Aber diese Diskussion ist hier absolut Offtopic.
<TigerDuck> sorry
<TigerDuck> *schweig*
<DanielHNRW> Guten Abend zusammen! :)
<DanielHNRW> Bevor ich noch völlig verzweifel hoffe ich hier jemanden zu fnden der mir unter ubunte mit routing helfen kann
<DanielHNRW> ?
<bekks> ,wf? DanielHNRW 
<shetlandpony> DanielHNRW: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<DanielHNRW> Ich habe auf meinem root server VMware esxi. Darauf läuft nun eine Routing vmware mit ubuntu 11
<DanielHNRW> diese vmware soll ein öffentliches subnetz entgegennehmen und im esxi netzwerk weiterrouten
<TigerDuck> Schönen Abend noch
<DanielHNRW> nach meiner aktuellen konfiguration kann ich von der router-vm ins internet pingen und meine andere vm mit der ip aus dem öffentlichen subnetz anpingen
<DanielHNRW> von der vm kann ich auch die router-vm anpingen, sogar beide konfigurierten ip adressen dort
<DanielHNRW> nur ins internet kann ich nicht pingen
<leo-unglaub> hi leute, ich habe ein kleines grub2 problem. ich habe meinen neuen rechner aufgesetzt. zeurst ein windows 7 auf /dev/sda1 und dann mein normales ubuntu auf den rest
<DanielHNRW> und ich weiß einfach nicht mehr woran es noch liegen kann
<leo-unglaub> nur leider findet grub das windows 7 nicht
<leo-unglaub> und nun kann ich das nicht mehr booten
<leo-unglaub> wie kann ich das manuell hinzufügen?
<bekks> DanielHNRW: Routing einrichten unter Ubuntu.
<bekks> ,router? DanielHNRW 
<shetlandpony> DanielHNRW, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<DanielHNRW> hmmm also keiner hier ausser bots? :(
<vectory> leo-unglaub: die partition in /dev/ ausfindig machen und manuell in die grub.conf einfügen
<leo-unglaub> die partition ist /dev/sda1
<vectory> die windows partition
<vectory> ?
<leo-unglaub> ja
<vectory> und paste mal /boot/grub/grub.conf in ein pasebin
<vectory> quark
<vectory> und paste mal /boot/grub/menu.lst in ein pasebin
<leo-unglaub> es gibt keine grub.conf, das war bei grub1 :)
<vectory> oh, kenn mich mit grub2 weniger aus
<leo-unglaub> die menu.lst finde ich auch nicht, aber wenn ich das hier mache findet grub folgendes: http://pastebin.com/wX5yMAa6
<leo-unglaub> vectory: ja, ich auch. mit dem alten grub war das einfach
<leo-unglaub> einfach den config block rein kopierne und grub install
<leo-unglaub> aber das ist in grub2 irgend wie so kompliziert geworden
<vectory> ,grub2?
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<vectory> hm
<vectory> ,dualboot?
<shetlandpony> vectory, Dualboot ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<leo-unglaub> das habe ich alles schon durch
<vectory> bezieht sic auf grub2 :/
<leo-unglaub> das problem ist, dass mein os-prober nur die normale windows partition findet, aber nicht den bootloader von windows selbst
<vectory> s/grub2/grub/
<shetlandpony> vectory meant: bezieht sic auf grub :/
<k1l> leo-unglaub: nopaste bitte mal: "lsb_release -a" und dann "sudo fdisk -l" hinten ein kleine L
<leo-unglaub> http://pastebin.com/am2y9kN5
<PBeck> hi
<k1l> ach das ist auch noch nen raid mit drin. dann bin ich raus
<leo-unglaub> k1l: das raid ist wurscht
<leo-unglaub> das ist nur ein lvm, weil ich es gecrypted habe
<k1l> leo-unglaub: was sagt denn update-grub?
<bekks>  ssd-raid? :)
<bekks> gestripte SSD? :)
<leo-unglaub> bekks: yes, 2 ssd auf raid 0 :) das geht mega ab
<leo-unglaub> mein ubuntu bootet in 8 sekunden komplett durch
<k1l> findet es die win installation nicht? oder ist sie nicht bootbar?
<leo-unglaub> OH NEEEEE
<leo-unglaub> ich sehe den fehler
<leo-unglaub> verdammter mist
<bekks> leo-unglaub: Ist mir vollkommen egal - zum Booten SSD verwenden, IMHO PErlen vor die Säue. </OT>
<leo-unglaub> bekks: ich weiß, mir ist es auch egal....aber ich habe die windows sache eh nur um battlefield 3 zu zocken :) und da merkste den utnerschied schon
<leo-unglaub> okay, für alle die das problem auch mal haben sollten
<leo-unglaub> hier die lösung
<leo-unglaub> windows besteht seit windows 7 aus 2 partitionen 
<leo-unglaub> einer internen boot partition und dann der normalen "C partition"
<bekks> Was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<leo-unglaub> ich hatte während der installation einen usb stick angesteckt und windowes hat die als boot partition genommen
<leo-unglaub> also ich dne gerade angesteckt habe, hat der ubuntu os-prober nun auhc windows gefunden
<leo-unglaub> das ist ja eine scheiße
<bekks> Ja, ein klassischer USer-Fail. :)
<leo-unglaub> ne, nicht wirklich
<leo-unglaub> warum nimmt windows auch das erste laufwerk das er findet und nicht das was ich auswähle?
<leo-unglaub> ....
<bekks> Weil das seit Windows 95 so ist.
<bekks> Und NICHTS mit Ubuntu zu tun hat.
<leo-unglaub> keine ahnung
<leo-unglaub> ich verwende windows nicht
<leo-unglaub> ich verwende sei eh und je linux
<leo-unglaub> habe erst jetzt windows gekauft nur um battlefield3 zu zocken :)
<leo-unglaub> naja, trotzdem danke für die hilfe
<tweakkkkk> hallo, ich wollte mal einen anderen dns server nutzen als den von kabel deutschland. wenn ich einen anderen in /etc/resolv.conf eintragen wird trotzdem der von kabel benutzt :(   Ich habe keinen Router zwischen geschaltet, also direkt ans modem.
<bekks> tweakkkkk: Du trägst den zuerst ein, und baust dann die Verbindung auf?
<tweakkkkk> bekks; ja.
<bekks> Dann mach das so, und schau dann nochmal in die /etc/resolv.conf
<tweakkkkk> habe ich gemacht und der dns bleibt drin.
<bekks> Wie verifizierst Du denn dann, dass der "alte" dennoch genutzt wird?
<tweakkkkk> über traceroute 
<bekks> traceroute?
<bekks> ich würde eher nslookup benutzen.
<tweakkkkk> ja, mit tracerout eine seite verfolgen, und dort sehe ich dann immer dieselbe 88-134-192-158-dynip.superkabel.de   am anfang
<bekks> Und was hat das mit DNS zu tun?
<tweakkkkk> nicht?
<bekks> "nicht?" ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.
<tweakkkkk> ich dachte das wäre der DNS server von Kabel :/
<bekks> Falsch gedacht.
<bekks> Das kann durchaus auch der DNS von Kabel sein, aber traceroute zeigt Dir keinerlei Informationen über DNS an.
<tweakkkkk> kann man also mittels traceroute den verwendeten dns-server nicht erblicken?
<tweakkkkk> okay 
<tweakkkkk> das mach t nslookup
<bekks> man traceroute lesen. 
<tweakkkkk> dnake erstmal
<jokrebel> gute nacht
<suchix> gibt ein Paket unter ubuntu 11/10 ein fertiges Paket wo der rtl firmware treiber enthalten ist, oder muss ich den echt selber compilieren?
<bekks> Firmware für welchen RTL Treiber?
<suchix> wlan chip rtl8188ce
<bekks> Weisst Du, wie die Datei mit der Firmware heissen soll?
<suchix> nein 
<suchix> in debian heißt das Paket firmware-realtek
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu sollte Dir schon linux-firmware weiterhelfen.
<suchix> linux-firmware ist schon die neuste Version 
<Aldebaran3308> hallo, wie kann ich die ausgabe eines befehls in ine textdatei spichern?
<bekks> befehl > dateiname.txt
<ZeroMC> haenge >blah.txt dran
<Aldebaran3308> ok, soch so simpel, dank!
<C_A_M> moin moin
<C_A_M> hab nen kleines problem mit dem downloaden von manchen zip dateien, es öffnet sich nach dem dl mein bluefish editor. ubuntu 11.10
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-06
<Minipluto> C_A_M: hast du mal nachgeschaut, was genau die Unterschiede zwischen den zip-Dateien, bei denen es funktioniert und denen, bei denen es nicht funktioniert, ist?
<C_A_M> im moment passiert es bei allen
<C_A_M> ich lade mir gerade von rockettheme die templates herunter
<Minipluto> C_A_M: und wie machst du das? Sagst du im FF speichern unter und öffnest sie dann über Nautilus oder sagst du im FF direkt öffnen mit?
<C_A_M> ich klicke einfach den download button
<C_A_M> muss ich wohl mal in die einstellungen schauen
<Minipluto> C_A_M: schau mal in den FF-Einstellungen unter "Anwendungen" nach dem Programm, das .zip Dateien zugewiesen ist
<C_A_M> da steht bei zip-archiv - aktion - jedes mal nachfragen
<C_A_M> sollte da nicht einfach datei speichern aktiv sein?
<Minipluto> aber das tut er nicht? Gib mir mal bitte die Seite, damit ich das mal ausprobieren kann
<C_A_M> da kann
<C_A_M> ok mom, es gibt da ja auch freie downloads
<C_A_M> http://www.rockettheme.com/extensions
<C_A_M> vor der aktualisierung auf 11.10 öffnete sich da immer der archivmanager
<Minipluto> sollte normalerweise auch so sein
<Minipluto> ich versuche gerade nur herauszufinden, ob nun Firefox dafür verantwortlich ist, dass es mit bluefish geöffnet wird oder ob Gnome dafür verantwortlich ist
<C_A_M> ok
<Minipluto> ich würde erst mal in den FF-Einstellungen unter "Allgemein" die Option "Jedes mal nachfragen, wo eine Datei gespeichert werden soll" aktivieren
<Minipluto> weil dnan kannst du das am besten nachvollziehen, wo der Fehler liegen könnte
<C_A_M> ok, mach ich
<C_A_M> bringtnix, öffnet sich immer noch bluefish
<Minipluto> C_A_M: also du klickst da auf der Webseite auf download, dann öffnet sich sofort der Download-Manager, er lädt sofort es runter und dann öffnet sich bluefish?
<C_A_M> ja
<Minipluto> C_A_M: also du kannst, bevor du größere Aktionen am FF vornimmst, gerne noch überprüfen, ob alles in Ordnung ist, wenn du die heruntergeladene Datei in Nautilus öffnest. ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur ein, es mal mit einem frischen FireFox-Profil zu probieren. Dazu kannst du FF über die Konsole starten, mit "firefox -ProfileManager" und dort kannst du ein neues Profil anlegen. Nach dem Ausprobieren kannst du wieder auf dein altes ...
<Minipluto> ... wechseln
<C_A_M> ich kann sie nach dem dl ohne probleme mit nautilus öffnen
<Minipluto> ok dann sieht das für mich eigentlich nach einem Firefox-Problem aus, vor allem dass er nicht nachfragt, obwohl du es eingestellt hast
<C_A_M> ich lege mal ein neues profil an, wäre auch nicht das erste mal das mir das profil probleme bereitet
<C_A_M> der befehl funktioniert nicht es öffnet sich nur der ff
<Minipluto> C_A_M: das funktioniert nur, wenn alle firefox-Fenster (um genauer zu sein: alle Firefox-Prozesse) geschlossen sind
<C_A_M> ah ok
<C_A_M> hatte noch das ff wiki offen
<C_A_M> auch mit neuem profil das selbe 
<C_A_M> http://pastebin.com/Y1vBaxhw
<C_A_M> das steht im terminal
<Minipluto> mir sind gerade die Ideen ausgegangen
<C_A_M> danke dir dennoch
<Minipluto> C_A_M: ich glaube aber dass das was du da ins nopaste gemacht hast, nur an bluefish liegt. Kannst du ja mal überprüfen, indem du bluefish aus dem Terminal startest
<C_A_M> http://pastebin.com/HwM8BW02
<C_A_M> startet, jedoch kommt diese meldung im terminal
<Minipluto> ok, das ist zwar nicht schön, aber da das identisch ist, kann man sehen, dass es nicht in direktem Zusammenhang mit FF steht. 
<C_A_M> das muss an den zip dateien selber liegen, andere zip dateien werden wie gewohnt geöffnet
<C_A_M> wie funktioniert denn bei dir der dl von der seite?
<Minipluto> C_A_M: also ich hab mir da irgendwas raus gesucht, das kostenlos runterzuladen war (weiß aber nicht mehr was). War auf jeden Fall auch eine .zip. War aber alles wie immer. Wenn ich auf Download klicke, erscheint ein Fenster, in dem ich auswählen kann, ob ich es runterladen möchte oder mit einem Programm öffnen möchte und nach der Auswahl lädt der das dann runter
<C_A_M> aha, diese auswahl öffnet sich bei mir nicht
<Minipluto> ja das hatte mich schon gewundert, weil das ist das, was man in den einstellungen unter "Allgemein" einstellen kann
<C_A_M> normal hat sich bisher immer nach dem dl das fenster geöffnet womit ich dann gleich das ziel zum entpacken auswählen kann
<C_A_M> ich versuch noch einmal die einstelung zu ändern
<Minipluto> wenn du in Nautilus doppelklickst, wird aber schon der Archivmanager geöffnet oder?
<C_A_M> jop
<C_A_M> egal welche einstellung ich im ff vornehme es ändert sich nix
<Minipluto> C_A_M: vielleicht kann FF aus irgend einem Grund nicht in seinen Einstellungsordner schreiben. Stimmen da vielleicht die Rechte nicht? 
<C_A_M> an den rechten schraube ich nicht herum, damit hab ich schon schlechte erfahrungen machen müssen
<C_A_M> welcher ordner und datei wäre das und welche rechte muss der haben
<C_A_M> .mozilla
<C_A_M> firefox/profiles.ini?
<Minipluto> das ist ~/.mozilla – du kannst den auch einfach erst mal umbenennen, dann legt Firefox den beim nächsten Start neu an. Aber nicht löschen, weil sonst ist natürlich alles weg. Mach am besten vorher ein Backup
<C_A_M> jop, dann hätte es doch aber mit dem neu erstellten profil gehen müssen
<Minipluto> C_A_M: eigentlich schon. Aber das Problem ist auch irgendwie nicht normal :)
<C_A_M> bei mir sind die probleme nie normal :)
<C_A_M> ich glaub ich gehe auch wieder runter auf die lts
<C_A_M> nach dem upgrade von 1104 auf 1110 zickt es an allen ecken und kanten und das arbeiten gefällt mit mit der unity auch nicht besonders. upgrades haben bei mir schon immer probleme bereitet
<C_A_M> schaut zwar schick aus und fürs private auch sehr gut nur das arbeiten ist nicht mehr so flüssig wie vorher
<Minipluto> ich hatte da auch schon Problem(chen) mit und daher mache ich auch keine Dist-Upgrades mehr
<C_A_M> den fehler habe ich nun schon zum dritten mal gemacht und nu reichts
<C_A_M> wenn dann gleich neu installieren, mit der sicherung der synaptik solls ja auch schnell neu eingerichtet sein
<Minipluto> man kann sich ja die Einstellungen nach der Neuinstallation von seinem Backup wieder holen. Der Mehraufwand liegt eigentlich bloß darin, dass man alle Programme neu installieren muss aber dann macht man sich einfach mal ein Skript mit allem, was man im Laufe der Zeit installiert hat und dann hat man das nächste mal nicht mehr besonders viel zu tun
<C_A_M> das kannste doch aus der synaptik sichern und wieder importieren
<bekks> Aus dpkg.
<Minipluto> skript gefällt mir besser aber egal :D hast du das nochmal mit dem Umbenennen ausprobiert?
<C_A_M> is ne riesen dateine, mach ich mal eben
<C_A_M> scripte schreiben hab ich noch nie gemacht
<Minipluto> was ist eine riesen Datei?
<Claas_> eine die mal lange scrollen kann :D
<Claas_> mit umbenennen selbe welle
<C-A-M> plöde zwangstrennung
<spl1nt> http://www.clamtxt.com/?r=37882 ... mad shit guys lets u send 10 free texts a day anywhere in the world free and anonymous .. if u sign up u get 50 ... i just sent 50 txts to a m8 lol he shit brix
<jokrebel> hi
<mrx> Guten morgen, ich habe bei ubuntuusers gelesen das man ein vnc server über ssh laufen lassen kann, jedoch versteh ich den Artikel nicht vollkommen, also auf dem server installiere ich openssh und vnc viewer
<mrx> gebe ich dann einfach einmalig in die Konsole sowas ein ?  vncviewer -via meinUser@meineDNS localhost:0   ....
<bekks> Nö.
<mrx> hmm, wie soll ich den Artikel sonst verstehen :( wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<mrx> openssh ist vollkommen eingerichtet
<bekks> Du hast zwei Rechner, A und B, und Du willst von Rechner A aus per VNC au Rechner B zugreifen: Geht dann so, von A aus: ssh -CX -L 5901:rechnerA:5901 userB@rechnerB; auf Rechner B dann: vncserver -geometry 1024x768; auf Rechner A dann wieder: vncviewer -bgr233 -geometry 1024x768 localhost:5901
<bekks> s/5901:rechnerA:5901/5901:rechnerB:5901/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Du hast zwei Rechner, A und B, und Du willst von Rechner A aus per VNC au Rechner B zugreifen: Geht dann so, von A aus: ssh -CX -L 5901:rechnerB:5901 userB@rechnerB; auf Rechner B dann: vncserver -geometry 1024x768; auf Rechner A dann wieder: vncviewer -bgr233 -geometry 1024x768 localhost:5901
<bekks> So ist es richtig :)
<mrx> danke, werde es später testen und berichten :) Gruß , over and out
<LupusE> hi
<bekks> moin LupusE 
<KojiroAK> wie bringe ich Prism dazu ein user.js zu nutzen?
<PBeck> hi
<c_korn> ich habe nautilus-actions installiert, aber wenn ich "Einstellungen für nautilus aktionen" öffne im menü, passiert nichts
<c_korn> hm, $ nautilus-actions-config-tool
<c_korn> Trace/Breakpoint ausgelöst
<allegro_> moin, ich suche einen deutschsprachigen Dateimanager, der die Verzeichnisstruktur des Rechners und des Netzwerkes als Baum darstellt, so ähnlich wie http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/51/19/xfe.jpg
<allegro_> habt Ihr da eine Idee?
<dadrc> allegro_, drückste mal in Nautilus Strg+T
<allegro_> dann habe ich einen weiteren Tab in der Anzeige
<allegro_> und dann?
<dadrc> hmnm, war mal der Hotkey dafür
<dadrc> Moment.
<dadrc> 11.10, Unity?
<allegro_> nein ubuntu 10.10
<hdp> Dann wähle statt "Places" die Option "Tree" in der Seitenleiste.
<dadrc> grmpf, Laptop macht Plattencheck
<dadrc> Auf Deutsch müsste der Button "Ordner" heißen
<allegro_> hdp, was die Seitenleiste ist, habe ich jetzt rausgefunden
<allegro_> wo wähle ich die Option?
<dadrc> Direkt drüber sollte "Orte" stehen
<allegro_> ah, das ist bei Orte
<allegro_> ja, danke
<allegro_> dann haben wir schon mal einen Baum, danke
<allegro_> wie kann ich da dauerhaft die Netzwerkcomputer anzeigen?
<bekks> Gar nicht, weil die sich ja dauernd ändern können.
<allegro_> kann ich wenigstens das Netzwerk anzeigen lassen?
<bekks> Vierter Eintrag im Menü oben (auf Englisch "Go") -> Netzwerk (Network)
<allegro_> dann ist das Netzwerk aber nicht im Baum drin, was ja das Ziel ist
<bekks> Ich fürchte, das ist nicht implementiert.
<allegro_> danke, dann kommen wir wieder zur Ausgangsfrage: Welcher Dateimanager kann das?
<bekks> Wahrscheinlich keiner.
<Guschtel`> dolphin hat bei orte den eintrag "netzwerk", ka ob das das ist was du suchst (kde)
<bekks> Den hat Nautilus auch.
<allegro_> Guschtel, danke aber so etwas suche ich nicht
<allegro_> ich habe mir jetzt PCMan installiert, normalerweise gibt es irgendwo in den Anwendungen eine Startmöglichkeit, aber nciht für PCMan
<allegro_> wie Starte ich das Programm?
<bekks> "pcman".
<Frickelpit> pcmanfm um genau zu sein
<Frickelpit> wenn der dateimanager gemeint ist
<bekks> Oder so :)
<Frickelpit> allegro_: im zweifel einfach tab-completion nutzen im terminal
<allegro_> treminal ahbe ich verstanden, tab completion nicht http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Befehlszeilenerg%C3%A4nzung
<Frickelpit> allegro_: tippe im terminal pcma und drück dann die tab-taste
<bekks> allegro_: Der Befehl lautet "pcmanfm", du tippst zB "pcma"... und liest was Frickelpit schreibt :)
<allegro_> das begreife selbst ich, danke
<allegro_> PCMan ist auch aussortiert :-)
<crypt666> Hi.
<crypt666> Gibt es hier chroot Experten?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> ,frag? crypt666 
<shetlandpony> crypt666: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<crypt666> Ich habe mein verschlüsseltes LVM  mit luks entschlüsselt und im  live system auf /mnt/unenc gemounted.
<crypt666> wie kann ich nun in das dir chrooten?
<Frickelpit> ,chroot? crypt666 
<shetlandpony> crypt666: chroot steht fuer change root und ist eine Funktion auf Unix-Systemen um das Rootverzeichnis zu aendern. Es bietet somit eine Moeglichkeit, User und Programme in ein Verzeichnis einzusperren. Mehr Informationen unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<bekks> crypt666: Das ist in dem Artikel, den du auf #ubuntu bekommen hast, beschrieben.
<crypt666> sudo chroot /mnt/unenc gibt einen Fehler chroot: ffailed to run command: exec format error
<crypt666> bekks: Das Tutorial habe ich bereits gelesen.
<crypt666> Der Befehl in dem Tutorial gibt mir den gleichen Fehler.
<bekks> Und "exec format error" - was du bisher nicht erwähnt hast, bedeutet: Du hast die livecd.
<bekks> Du hast ein 64Bit Ubuntu, aber nur eine 32Bit Livecd.
<crypt666> Die bind Befehle darin habe icha uch ausgeführt.
<bekks> *die falsche livecd.
<bekks> Du brauchst eine 64Bit Livecd.
<crypt666> bekks
<bekks> crypt666
<crypt666> nein. 64 bit installiert und 64 live disk
<bekks> Dann kannst du DEN Fehler nicht bekommen.
<bekks> Zeige uns mal die Ausgabe von "uname -a"
<crypt666> Ausgabe: Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i868 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<bekks> Das ist SEHR offensichtlich KEINE 64bit livecd.
<bekks> Das ist eine i686 == 32bit.
<crypt666> Ich hatte die 64 bit Version extra ausgewählt.
<crypt666> Moment
<crypt666> Ich hatte es auf 64 bit auf ubuntu.com umgestellt und dann den link kopiert und mit wget runtergeladen. :(
<crypt666> Dann hat der doch die 32 Bit Version genommen. Ich muss kotzen.
<bekks> Du hast dich ganz sicher einfach nur verklickt.
<crypt666> Hat mich gestern den Tag gekostet, die CD runterzuladen und auf USB zu kopieren und bei einem Nachbarn zu brennen.Bin hier in den Schweizer Alpen mit miserable WLAN Verbindung.
<crypt666> oh mann
<crypt666> So ein Mist.
<crypt666> Danke aber trotzdem.
<crypt666> Darf ich noch fragen was der korrekte Befehl denn nun ist?
<bekks> Der korrekte Befehl steht in dem Artikel.
<bekks> Und er funktioniert, wenn Du auch eine 64bit Livecd benutzt.
<crypt666> Ja, aber muss ich den nicht ändern in  sudo /mnt/unenc /bin/bash ?
<bekks> Nein.
<crypt666> *kratz am Kopf*
<crypt666> ok
<crypt666> Lade gerade die 64 bit Version runter.
<crypt666> Danke erstmal ...
<splashote> hi, hat jemand nen tipp wie ich --configure zum laufen bekommen wenn, " Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurück" als Fehlermeldung kommt?
<bekks> splashote: Nopaste bitte mal die vollständige Ausgabe.
<splashote> führe grad nen monolog im forum: http://bit.ly/tEuPmv
<bekks> ,nopaste? splashote 
<shetlandpony> splashote: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<splashote> bekks: ist im foren-thread, ansonsten nochmal hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729990/
<bekks> Kilometerweise Fremdquellen.
<King_S> mahlzeit zusammen. habe ein Problem mit Filezilla unter Ubuntu 11.10: Wenn ich mich mit meinem Hosteurope Webpaket verbinden will, stürtzt mir Filezilla ab. Andere Server tun es einwandfrei.
<bekks> Da bin ich spontan mal raus aus dem Support :)
<bekks> King_S: dann starte filezilla mal in einem terminal, und schau, was da so an Meldungen kommt - beim Absturz.
<King_S> bekks: ich schau nochmal und gebe dir die Meldung
<splashote> bekks: kilometerweise fremdquellen? war nicht an mich gerichtet, oder?
<bekks> splashote: Doch :)
<CalebRipley> Moin
<allegro_> moin moin
<splashote> bekks: in meiner paketquellenverwaltung sehe ich vier... indicator-keylock, Jdownloader, Jameica und indicator-cpufreq ... 
<LetoThe2nd> und backports, und...
<King_S> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403927/ werde daraus leider nicht schlau 
<CalebRipley> Weiß jmd. ob es einen speziellen Grund gibt warum gcc-3.3 min. seit Ubuntu 10.04 nicht mehr in den Quellen ist? (Konflikte o.ä.)
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRipley: weil gcc 3.3 schon doppelt deprecated ist, einmal gcc3-gcc4 und einmal gcc3.3-gcc3.4
<splashote> ok, wie kriege ich die backports raus?
<Guschtel> sources.list editieren
<splashote> habe die aus den paketquellen rausgenommen. ich versuche gerade rauszubekommen wie ich die darüber installierten updates loswerde...
<CalebRipley> LetoThe2nd, achso. Ärgerlich wenn man die libstdc++.so.5 dennoch braucht. Wird es manuell eingebaut.
<NoMoKeTo> moin moin. Ich versuche gerade auf meinem neune PC zum wiederholten male Ubuntu zu 
<NoMoKeTo> installieren. Und ernte beim botten vom usb stick leider nach einiger wartezeit noch bevor die grafische oberfläche auftaucht sekündlich die meldung: udevd[149]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v000010DEd00001244sv00003842sd00001556bc03sc00i00' [185]. Der Fehler tritt auch bei einer Live CD auf. ich find keine infos zu dem problem im netz. was kann ich tun?
<NoMoKeTo> nach 120 einiger zeit endet das verhalten in dieser meldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403932/ Anschließend kommt nichts mehr.
<splashote> bekks: habe nun apt pinning probiert um die backports rauszubekommen, hat mein problem aber nicht lösen können
<alex40k> moin#
<alex40k> mein synaptic startet nichtmehr, wenn ich im gnome unity auf das icon klicke, fraegt er nach dem pw, dann passiert nix
<alex40k> und wenn ich synaptic ueber die shell starten will, kommt diese meldung: http://pastebin.com/8Tvv2j28
<alex40k> aber als user startet synaptic, nur ohne rechte
<IchGucksLive> Guten tag wie bekomme ich den /dev meiner SD karte heraus wie sie eingehängt wurde ?
<ppq> IchGucksLive: 'dmesg' nach dem einstecken oder 'sudo fdisk -l'
<IchGucksLive> Danke
<HeinzBoettjer> wie kann ich der Update-Prüfung sagen zu welchen Zeiten sie laufen soll, haut mir meistens das System runter wenn ich gleichzeitig arbeite.
<ppq> HeinzBoettjer: führ sie einfach manuell aus, wenn es dir gerade passt, 'sudo apt-get update', dann geht das, was der (grafische) update-manager macht, ganz schnell
<HeinzBoettjer> Wie oft prüft er? Weil sonst mache ich es zum cron-Job
<ppq> gute frage
<HeinzBoettjer> ok, werde mal täglich morgens um 2:00 einstellen und hoffen. Danke
<alex40k> also ihr kennt euch ja schon gut aus, aber meine probleme kann irgendwie keiner loesen
<alex40k> :(
<Fuchs> ARG
<Fuchs> alex40k: warum bist Du root? 
<Fuchs> alex40k: damit bekommst Du hier definitiv keinen Support, das ist richtig. 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? alex40k das hier nutzen, und beten, dass Du Dir nicht jetzt schon Berechtigungen, z.B. auf die .XAuthority, zerpfuscht hast damit
<shetlandpony> alex40k das hier nutzen, und beten, dass Du Dir nicht jetzt schon Berechtigungen, z.B. auf die .XAuthority, zerpfuscht hast damit: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos
<Fuchs> beachte bitte beim Lesen des Artikels welche Varianten man fuer graphische Programme nutzen soll  (gksu, gksudo, kdesu, etc.) 
<alex40k> naja unter unity startet es ja nicht
<alex40k> ueber
<Fuchs> startet nicht ist keine Fehlermeldung
<Fuchs> und wie gesagt, wenn Du als root agierst garantiere ich Dir, dass sich die meisten Supporter hier und in den Foren weigern werden, Hilfe zu leisten
<alex40k> na es kommt sonst keine fehlermeldung, nur wenn ich synaptic in der shell starte kommt die meldung im pastebin
<Fuchs> starte es in einem Terminal in unity und gib den Leuten hier die Fehlermeldung. 
<Fuchs> ja, da bist Du root
<Fuchs> was Du nicht zu sein hast. 
<Fuchs> Ubuntu deaktiviert den Account nicht grundlos. 
<alex40k> ok aber wenn ich synaptic als user starte in der shell, dann kommt die meldung das ich keine rechte habe und nix veraendern kann
<Fuchs> und er weiss dann nicht, dass DISPLAY auf :0 gesetzt ist. 
<Fuchs> ja, lies den Artikel, den ich verlinkt habe
<alex40k> der link fehlt
<Fuchs> alex40k: solltest Du im query bekommen haben
<Fuchs> ansonsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> was Du suchst ist das Programm gksudo 
<Fuchs> also  gksudo synaptics 
<Fuchs> und bitte deaktiviert den Rootaccount wieder. Ansonsten, wie gesagt, verspielst Du Dir sehr schnell den support. 
 * Fuchs muss nun weg, in dem Artikel steht alles was Du brauchst (eigentlich fehlt nur das gksudo vor dem Programmaufruf). Ansonsten kann Dir hier sicher auch jemand anderes weiterhelfen. Viel Erfolg.
<leszek> hi
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag ich bins nochmal .Ich versuche der SD karte die schreibrechte zu enziehen lese dazu  mount unter wiki bekomm das aber nicht auf die reihe 
<IchGucksLive> "/dev/sdd1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)"
<bekks> IchGucksLive: mount -o ro ...
<IchGucksLive> "mount -o ro /dev/sdd1" so ?
<bekks> Nein.
<IchGucksLive> sudo davor
<bekks> mount -o remount,ro /media/disk
<IchGucksLive> ok
<IchGucksLive> B) Danke
<jokrebel> re
<srtu> hi, ich hab mir ecryptfs mal testweise installiert und würde es ganz gerne wieder runterschmeißen, aber aptitude sagt mir das es noch benutzt wird, mit ps aux | grep ecyrpt finde ich den prozess auch > [ecryptfs-kthrea] | mit killall -9 <prozessnummer> kann ich ihn aber nicht beednen
<srtu> jemand ne idee
<Guschtel> rebooten ;)
<srtu> ne hat nix gebracht, habs aber hinbekommen, der ordner .ecryptfs muss manuell gelöscht werden
<Orcor> habe ubuntu 11.10 habe in Software Center Boinc deinstalliert nach PC neustart is tBoinc imerm noch da unter Systemüberwachung kann ich es sehen da steht boinc schläft wie kann man das komplett entfernen?
<bibear> Orcor: ein paar Satzzeichen würden gut tun. Schau noch mal im Software Center nach ob's wirklich weg ist
<Orcor> ja ist es da steht dann installieren komishc naja ich versuche mal : find / -name boinc -type -f -print
<Orcor> ups falsch
<bibear> Ich würde mal Schaun was apt bei nem apt-get remove boinc sagt
<bibear> Orcor: was sagts? 
<Orcor> apt-get remove boinc geht nicht 
<Orcor> da kommt das da nix zum deinstallieren ist
<dreamon__> gnome-shell versteckt mir die ganzen systemtray Icons die Früher immer da waren. Bsp. Xchat, Pidgin uvm. weiß jemand wie man die herzauern kann? 
<Orcor> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_shell
<dreamon__> Orcor, Hast du da was gesehn, was ich nicht gesehen habe?
<bibear> Vlt hat jemand anderes noch ideen zu Orcors Problem, ich Sitz grad leider nicht am computer und muss gleich weg
<Orcor> naja ist nicht so schlimm
<Orcor> werde es ein anderes mal entfernen versuchen 
<Orcor> muß auch gleihc kurz weg
<dreamon__> Hat schon jemand gnome-shell 3.2.1 installiert? Ist das da Problem weg?
<jokrebel> Wie lange muss man für Testdisk in etwa rechnen bei einer Festplatte mit 60GB?
<jokrebel> Und wäre es schlecht das zwischendurch abzubrechen?
<dreamon__> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/move-icons-from-message-tray-to-top.html -> Hier soll man mit gconf-editor -> org > gnome > shell > extensions > icon-manager ==> anpassen. Der eintrag fehlt bei mir aber. 
<dreamon__> Habt Ihr den Eintrag mit icon-manager?
<ring0> jokrebel, nutzt du grad photorec?
<ring0> jokrebel, sofern ja, ich habe auch schon zwischendrin abgebrochen, nachdem photorec lange zeit keine neuen files gefunden/wiederherstellt hat. die bereits gefunden bleiben ja vorhanden
<jokrebel> ring0: Nein - nutze Testdisc im Terminal. Was wäre photorec?
<dreamon__> ring0, Testdisc versucht soweit ich weiß eine gelöschte Festplatte nach rettbaren daten (falls aus versehen formatiert wurde), während photorect nur gelöschte dateien wiederherstellt.
<bekks> testdisc sucht nur nach partitionsinformationen.
<htorque_> nein. testdisk versucht, partitionen wiederherzustellen, man kann von gefundenen partitionen aber auch einzelne dateien sichern. photorec durchsucht die platte nach vorgegebenen dateiformaten, ohne auf partitionsinformation angewiesen zu sein.
<ring0> jokrebel, du wurdest ja schon bedient :)
<Noggo> hallo leute
<Noggo> habe mir bei meinem ubuntu 11.10 die gnome-shell installiert, nur ist seit heute der button "Aktivitäten" verschwunden. wo kann ich nachschaun das ich den wieder bekomme?
<dreamon__> Noggo, Die Leiste oben ist aber da?
<Noggo> dreamon__ ja die leiste ich da, es ist auch nicht der fallback modus. rechts oben steht mein benutzername worüber man in die systemeinstellungen kommt abmelden kan usw
<dreamon__> Noggo, Wenn du die Windows-Taste drückst, kannst du es damit aufrufen?
<Noggo> hab ich nocht nicht probiert, schalte den rechner mal eben an. klein moment
<Noggo> dreamon__ das funktioniert. wenn ich die windows taste drücke kommt das dash(heist doch so?)
<HeinzBoettjer> ftp-Adressen werden bei mir von Firefox geöffnet, wo kann ich ihm das abgewöhnen oder aber es nautilus angewöhnen?
<dadrc> HeinzBoettjer, gconf-editor: /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp wär wohl meine erste Idee
<captain> hab grad jdownloader installiert, startet aber nciht, wenn ichs über die konsole starte kommt die fehlermeldungexec: 64: java: not found 
<hdp> Dann würde ich mal Java installieren.
<captain> hab ich
<captain> sudo update-alternatives --config java gibt gar ncihts aus
<captain> opendjdk java 6 runtime und opendjdk java 7 laufzeitumgebung ist installiert
<captain> ne update-alternatives: Fehler: Keine Alternativen für java wird ausgegeben
<ring0> captain, von den jdownloader entwicklern wird wohl sun java statt openjdk empfohlen. ich würde das mal ausprobieren
<captain> ring0, kann ich das einfach installieren oder muss ich erst das andere deinstallieren?
<ring0> captain, du kannst es einfach installieren und anschließend 'update-alternatives --config java' ausführen
<ring0> captain, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps#Verwendete-Java-Version-einstellen
<HeinzBoettjer> dadrc: habe es da geändert. Wie wird es aktiviert weil am Verhalten hat sich nichts geändert.
<dadrc> HeinzBoettjer, eventuell einmal aus- und wieder einloggen, bin nicht ganz sicher, wann der Wert gelesen wird
<HeinzBoettjer> das ist gerade schlecht,aber ich werde es beobachten
<xzise> Hi, ist es möglich das Aussehen des Datums zu ändern?
<IchGucksLive> Guten abend kann man wenn der login fehlschlägt  (passwort beim installieren vergessen ) irgendwas löschen damit das  neu eingegeben werden muss ?
<xzise> Aktuell ist das dieses – amerikanische Format (MM/DD/YYYY) hätte aber gerne das deutsche (DD.MM.YYYY)
<ppq> xzise: kann man in den "lokalen einstellungen" o.ä. deiner desktopumgebung einstellen
<ppq> zusammen mit sprache und tastaturbelegung, in der regel
<xzise> Lokalen Einstellungen? Hmmm ich benutze Ubuntu 11.10 da sieht das Einstellungsmenü etwas anders aus *hust*
<k1l> ,passwort vergessen? IchGucksLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGucksLive: Manchmal soll es vorkommen, dass ein Benutzer sein Passwort, seinen Benutzernamen oder womoeglich beides vergisst. Es ist aber nicht noetig, Ubuntu deswegen neu zu installieren. siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<IchGucksLive> Mercy
<chk_> hallo
<chk_> wie kann ich lxde unter ubuntu 10.11 installieren?
<k1l> ,lxde? chk_ 
<shetlandpony> chk_, lxde ist eine Desktopumgebung, weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lxde
<k1l> und du meinst sicher 11.10 :)
<LupusE> aptitude install lxde-desktop?
<Orcor> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE
<jokrebel> oder auch lubuntu-desktop
<k1l> in dem link vom bot ist die übersicht mit erklärungen, was wofür gebraucht wird
<Orcor> hab zu spät gesehn das der Link shcon gepostet wurde sorry
<chk_> thx
<dAnjou> LupusE: leuten, die nicht fähig sind, im wiki zu suchen, sollte man keine (unvollständigen) befehlszeilen zuwerfen
<chk_> @ k1l die neuste version ist doch 10.11 oder?
<dAnjou> chk_: nope
<dAnjou> chk_: die nummer setzt sich aus jahr.monat zusammen
<k1l> chk_: jahrgang zuerst. dann monat
<chk_> ahso ok :)
<LupusE> dAnjou: das kann ich ganz gut beurteilen. danke,
<dAnjou> zumal es kein paket "lxde-desktop" gibt
<noggo> bei meiner gnome-shell ist der "Aktivitäten" button oben links verschwunden, wenn ich die windows taste drücke kommt das dash. kann mir jemand helfen diesen button wiederherzustellen?
<LupusE> dAnjou: i know ... und jetzt kommst du. wollen wir wirkllich darueber deskutieren?
<weezerle> Wie komm ich an Bildschirmschonereinstellungen mit diesem Unity Interface, da finde ich nichts weder Energie* noch Bildschirmschoner.
<Orcor> welches Ubuntu hast du ?
<weezerle> 11.10
<weezerle> 64bit und es war nen upgrade von 11.04
<weezerle> hab da in den Systemeinstellungen keine Option für Schoner
<weezerle> aber er deaktiviert den Bildschirm nach ner Weile
<Orcor> jo das kenen ich auch 
<Orcor> habe auch upgrade gemacht
<weezerle> also ist das ein fall von "sollte so nicht sein" ? 
<Orcor> mom ich schau mal nach 
<weezerle> thx
<Orcor> Ab Kubuntu 9.04 muss folgendes Paket installiert werden, um überhaupt Bildschirmschoner zur Auswahl zu haben:
<Orcor>     kscreensaver
<Orcor> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-data xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl xscreensaver-gl-extra rss-glx 
<Orcor> weezerle haste gesehen was dir gesendet habe?
<k1l> weezerle: oben rechts, dann auf systemsettings und dann in den einstellungen. nen richtiger screensaver ist aber nicht vorinstalliert
<weezerle> Orcor: okay, werd die pakete mal nachinstallieren. schade dass der timeout nicht ohne deaktiviert/eingestellt werden kann. etwas muehsam
<weezerle> k1l: die einstellungsoption fuer screensaver oder energieeinstellungen ist da einfach nciht vorhanden
<Orcor> deswegen nachinstallieren und gut ist 
<k1l> man kann es instellen
<k1l> ich sitze nicht am rechner, aber da in den einstellungen hab.ichs eingettellt
<k1l> guck mal bei anzeige
<weezerle> k1l: ĥab echte alle durch, nirgendwo wars einzustellen, hab selbst abwegigste punkte ausgewaehlt, sind ja nciht mehr viele (hab da 24 icons)
<weezerle> "Anzeige" bspw. gibts nicht
<weezerle> lediglich Bildschirm/Darstellung/Bildschirme was zutreffend sein koennte, da wars nirgens
<Orcor> nach installieren 
<Orcor> dann müsste es wieder da sein 
<weezerle> muss ich x neu starten zu, richtig?
<Orcor> weiß ich nicht
<Orcor> weezer unter Systemeinstellung dann Persönlich und dann Bildschirm ist das zu finden was du gemeint hast das der Bildschirm sich nach 10 min aus schaltet
<weezerle> Orcor: Ah, danke. Sehr schoen, das hab ich uebersehen. Aber die Screensaver Optionen sind nach Installation und X-Restart noch immer verschwunden
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> weezerle lese mal das durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bildschirmschoner
<k1l> hab ich doch gesagt :/
<bibear> k1l: die Jugend von heute ;)
<Orcor> bin kei nJugendlicher 
<weezerle> Orcor: Das UU Wiki hab ich natuerlich als erstes bemueht, das irritiert mich ja, alle dort genannten Einstellungsdialoge existieren seit diese Unity-Baustelle nicht mehr in meinen Menues
<Orcor> ok
<jokrebel> cu
<tododoc> Ich möchte Ubuntu für Think Clients nutzen. Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrung?
<bibear> tododoc: meinst du als terminalserver ? Oder direkt auf die thin Clients?
<tododoc> direkt auf die think Clients
<tododoc> thin
<tododoc> Ich suche eine Lösung, die eine Desktop bereitstellt und RDP Verbindungen aufbauen kann. Wenn möglich RDP 7.1
<tododoc> Gibt es dafür schon eine Ubuntu Projekt
<geser> tododoc: verwende mal "LTSP" als Suchwort. Das wird bei Edubuntu (und auch Skolelinux) für Thinclients genutzt.
<geser> tododoc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP enthält diverse Links zu diesem Thema (LTSP)
<waterstorm> hi
<strubbl> hallo, kennt jemand eine deutsche-sprache-zu-text anwendung, die unter ubuntu läuft?
<Fuchs> simon listens
<apollo13> gibts eigentlich irgendwo docs zu oom-killer?
<strubbl> danke Fuchs , die guck ich mir mal an
<donaldduck> hi
<Fuchs> http://linux-mm.org/OOM_Killer 
<apollo13> Fuchs: abgesehen davon :)
<apollo13> denn ich hab das gefühl dass er hier das falsche killt
<Fuchs> OOM killt einfach 
<apollo13> ja nur imo das falsche :þ
<Fuchs> es wird versucht das richtige zu toeten, aber da gibt es keine Garantie fuer
<Fuchs> ich bezweifle auch, dass da Bug reports zu akzeptiert werden
<bekks> OOM tötet per default wahllos.
<apollo13> bekks: da ist fuchs sein link anderer meinung ;9
<Fuchs> fast wahllos 
<Fuchs> aber eben, keine Garantie auf irgendwas
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu muss man erst vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=1 in der /etc/sysctl.conf setzen, bis es den allozierenden Prozess direkt tötet.
<donaldduck> nabend allerseits. ich mache gerade meinen allerersten versuch mit irc. bin also schon wieder raus, schönen abend noch. verbindung klappt also
<bekks> Das sagt zumindest die Dokumentation unter Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt
<apollo13> bekks: thx
<apollo13> dann setz ich das mal, dann seh ich vlt mehr
<apollo13> denn es ist nicht produktiv das falsche zu killen und dann erst recht wieder zu rebooten^^
<bekks> :)
<apollo13> wenn ich 501	oom_dump_tasks setze, wohin dump der dann?
<apollo13> btw oom_kill_allocating_task tut eigentlich auch nicht das was ich will
<apollo13> denn oom kann so ziemlich jeder task liefern, interessanter ist wer das memory vollschreibt ;)
<bekks> Es kann durchaus sein, dass du das dann in dmesg siehst
<apollo13> perfekt
<apollo13> dann wollen wir mal schaun was den server killt
<bekks> Muss man halt mal ausprobieren :D
<apollo13> verdächtig ist ja nur dass es täglich um die gleiche zeit passiert :þ
<apollo13> morgen um 5:30 weiß ich das
<bekks> Wobei... du hast einen echt stabilen Server. Sogar das memory leaking ist reproduzierbar :D
<apollo13> cron ist ja im auth.log oder?
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-29
<Hokar> wie kann ich den ruhezustand deaktivieren?
<ring2> Hokar, du könntest es in den system settings unter power oder im bios deaktivieren
<Hokar> ring2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/93542/how-to-disable-shutdown-reboot-suspend-hibernate löst das problem
<kubine> Title: How to disable shutdown/reboot/suspend/hibernate? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ring2> Hokar, wunderbar :)
<azrael_666> guten morgen ich kann phpmyadmin weder richtig installieren noch deinstallieren wegen dieser fehlermeldung ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket       
<azrael_666>  │ '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2 
<azrael_666> jeder versuch mysql zu starten schlaegt fehl! bitte um hilfe
<azrael_666> keiner online der mir helfen kann?
<hoenigm> 21
<hoenigm> sry
<Eena> ich bräuchte einmal eure hilfe: ich habe windows 7 und ubuntu auf einer festplatte installiert auf verschiedenen partitionen. ich bekommt beim booten die auswahl angezeigt, aber bei win 7-auswahl startet es nicht sondern ich gelange wieder zum auswahlmenü zurück.
<Eena> Wer sich da kompetent fühlt und Zeit und Lust hat, mir zu helfen, kann mich ja mal per IM anschreiben... Danke :-)
<k1l> Eena: überprüf mal, ob die partition, die grub2 starten will die richtige ist. welches ubuntu hast du überhaup?
<k1l> Eena: support am besten nur hier im channel, so können auch andere helfen oder von der lösung profitieren
<Eena> oh ok :-) 
<Eena> [paste:411512:BootInfoScript_PNO87_1]
<k1l> Eena: am besten die ganze url hier reinpasten
<Eena> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411512/
<kubine> Title: BootInfoScript_PNO87_1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eena> so nun klappts :-D
<Eena> ich hatte schonmal den bootbefehl für win7 geändert, weil windows auf sda3 ist wie ich vermute. aber dann kommt: no such partition
<k1l> Eena: ja, der hat hd0msdos1 als windows partition erkannt. das ist aber falsch. der müsste hd0msdos3 erkennen
<k1l> du kannst mal zum testen das in der grub.cfg in /boot/grub/ ändern. wenn das klappt musst du die scripte bearbeiten, dass der das auch weiterhin behält
<Eena> im terminal? ich hab das bisher nur direkt beim boot geändert und getestet... bin noch nicht so fit mit dem ganzen kram :-/
<k1l> ja du kannst das auch beim booten ändern.
<k1l> ist nur zum testen ob das der fehler ist. wie du das machst ist eigentlich gleich
<Eena> ok... nun noch eine frage: dort steht unter anderem: search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7672...     das ist ja die falsche uuid... brauche ich die zeile überhaupt ?! 
<k1l> janee, da muss die uuid der sda3 rein
<Eena> okee :-)
<Eena> denn teste ich mal... danke schonmal und bis gleich 
<Eena> hmm da kommt schon mal eine andere fehlermeldung
<Eena> BOOTMGR fehlt, Neustart mit Alt+Strg+Entf
<Eena> bootmgr hab ich gefunden.. allerdings bootmgr.exe.mui ?! 
<Eena> bin noch mal kurz was testen
<jokrebel_> Hab jetzt mein Tonproblem mit TV-Time mit folgendem Script http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411517/ in den Griff bekommen. Nun würd ich das aber gerne mit einem Klick starten, ohne immer noch "Wollen Sie »tvtime.sh« ausführen oder ihren Inhalt anzeigen lassen?" zu bekommen.
<kubine> Title: tv-script › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Minipluto> jokrebel_: dann erstell doch in ~/.local/share/applications/ eine .desktop-Datei (=Starter), die die sh startet.
<Minipluto> jokrebel_: also entweder von Hand oder mit alacarte
<jokrebel_> Minipluto: Ah - einfach im Hauptmenü "tvtime" durch "pfad-zu-script" ersetzen. Das war ja einfach.
<Eena> danke erstmal für eure hilfe :-)
<jokrebel_> Danke
<phf__> Guten Tag
<phf__> Ich glaube, dies erklärt mein Problem ganz gut: http://nopaste.info/fc9c488169.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<phf__> Hat da eventuell jemand einen Tipp? :)
 * LetoThe2nd liest keine pastes, wenn sich der frager nicht mal die mühe macht in einem kurzen satz das thema wenigstens zu umreissen.
<phf__> Ich erhalte, wenn ich apache2 restart durchführe die Fehlermeldung '(98) Address already in use ...127.0.0.1:80' und netstat -ltnp | grep ':80' erzeugt kein Ergebnis.
<dc5ala> phf__, vielleicht hängt da noch ein apache prozess?
<k1l> schau mal mit ps nach ob da noch ein apache prozess läuft
<phf__> reicht da ps | grep "apache" ? 
<k1l> nee, nur ps reicht nicht.
<k1l> mach mal ps ax
<phf__> 3515 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto apache
<phf__> Okay, jetzt versteh ich wenigstens die Ausgabe ... Scheinbar leider kein Gewinn.
<fecub> phf__: probier mal " netstat -tulpen " dort kannst du ablesen für welchen port was verwendet wird
<hannes911> moin! ich möchte win8/ubuntu 12.04 auf einer ssd installieren. sofern ich erst windwos und dann ubuntu installiere, erkennt der ubuntu installer das win8 bereits installiert ist? 
<k1l> hannes911: ja
<hannes911> ok danke
<k1l> aber am besten legst du vorher schon die partionen an und weisst dann win8 und ubuntu nur die partitionen zu in die sie installieren sollen
<k1l> sonst kommen gerade die win-installer auf komische ideen manchmal
<ciko> Hi
<ciko> Ich versuche gerade Ubuntu 12.04 LTS für eine OpenStack Installation auf einem IBM System X zum laufen zu bringen aber der Installer scheitert.
<fecub> phf__:  du könntest auch "lsof -i" ausprobieren, so könntest du auch an den PID rankommen.
<ciko> Nachdem ich "Expert-Mode" ausgewählt habe kommt nur noch ein schwarzer Schirm mit 3 paaren weißer Linien.
<ciko> Jemand ne Ahnung wie man das fixen kann?
<ciko> Ein Debian lässt sich installieren, genauso funktioniert die UbuntuServer.iso auf einer anderen Kiste in dem BladeCenter
<phf__> fecub, lsof -i liefert mir nur den irc-prozess. netstat -tulpen ist leider kein port 80 dabei, jedenfalls sehe ich keinen...
<fecub>  phf__: probier mal den netstat befehl mit root rechten. per "sudo netstat -tulpen"
<phf__> fecub, da ist leider auch kein port 80 bei
<phf__> danke für die Hilfe (auch an die anderen, die geantwortet haben). ich glaube eine neuinstallation ist angebracht!?
<||arifaX> kann mir mal jemand mit rsync helfen? http://pastebin.com/duiVyDLa Ich will damit die OTPs des 2. (backup) radius servers zurücksynchen, falls der bei ausfall des ersten eingesprungen ist. d.h. nur neuere Dateien sollen herkopiert werden. passt das so?
<kubine> Title: [Bash] rsync -e ssh -avvzn /opt/tamagotchi/ root@192.168.178.1:/opt/tamagotchi/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<abcdefg_> hallo
<abcdefg_> ich hab eine frage: in computerzeitschriften hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen, dass jetzt in ubuntu diese amazon-suche eingebaut wurde
<abcdefg_> ist das auch in xubuntu? und wie kann ich das entfernen?
<abcdefg_> hallo?
<stevieh> abcdefg_: wohl eher nicht, weil es eine unity lense ist. Im Netz stehen diverse Infos wie es entfernt wird.
<abcdefg_> ok
<abcdefg_> aber ihr müsst schon zugeben. was canonical da macht, ist nicht okay, finde ich.
<stevieh> abcdefg_: damit musst du in den andern channel gehen.
<abcdefg_> in welchen denn?
<abcdefg_> #ubuntu 
<abcdefg_> ?
<stevieh> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<koegs> abcdefg_: allgemeine diskussionen finden eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic statt :)
<abcdefg_> ok
<abcdefg_> danke und ciao!
<koegs> aber um deine Frage zu bentworten, in xubuntu gibt es kein unity und damit keine lenses
<Shardsoul> jemand da?
<Shardsoul> bräuchte freundliche hilfe^^
<dAnjou> !frag > Shardsoul 
<kubine> Shardsoul: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Shardsoul> kk, thx
<Shardsoul> und zwar: habe mir kürzlich Ubuntu 12.04 zu gelegt. Ich hatte probleme mit der Grafikkarte des Rechners (3D-Beschleunigung wollte einfach nicht funktionieren) Deshalb habe ich auf 12.10 upgegraded um dem Problem vielleicht etwas näher zu kommen. Nach installation habe ich jetzt aber dass problem, dass ubuntu nicht startet. Setze ich beim boot z.B. nomodeset, startet ubuntu, die Loadbar erscheint und plötzlich wird der Bildschirm sc
<Shardsoul> hwarz. Zwar bleibt die bildschirmbeleuchtung an, aber ansonsten nix.
<Shardsoul> jemand einen rat für mich?
<Laibsch> Ich habe meinen TFT-Fernseher an mein Netbook per VGA angeschlossen, aber irgendwas stimmt mit der Auflösung nicht.  Sowohl das Display-Applet als auch xrandr behaupten, diese sei 1360*768, was wohl auch der nativen Auflösung entspräche.  Der Fernseher selbst meldet aber mit 1280*768 angesteuert zu werden.
<Laibsch> Wie kriege ich ein klares Bild? Im Moment ist alles ziemlich blurry
<dadrc> dem fernseher verbieten, das bild zu skalieren
<azrael_> hallo, wenn ich den apache neustarten moechte kommt diese fehlermeldung: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<azrael_>  ein eintrag in die httpd.conf bringt nichts, gibt es weitere moeglichkeiten das zu unterbinden?
<dAnjou> azrael_: das is kein fehler, nur ne warnung
<dAnjou> azrael_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#Fehlender-Hostname
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> wir sind übrigens kein ersatz fürs googlen oder uu-wiki durchforsten ;)
<Laibsch> dadrc: Danke für den Hinweis.  Im Menü des Fernsehers sehe ich keine Option dazu. Unter "Weitere Einstellungen" gibt es eine Option "Autom. Format", die ich nun deaktviert habe. Keine Änderung :-(
<azrael_> dAnjou: ich habe gegoogled und "rausgefunden" das die httpd.conf bearbeitet werden soll was allerdings nciht den gewuenschten effekt erzielt hat aber trotzdem danke fuer den hinweis ich werde ab jetzt intensiver recherchieren bevor ich auf euch zurueckkomme 
<dAnjou> azrael_: hat das im uu-wiki auch nich geholfen?
<azrael_> da hab ich nicht nachgesehen x) aehm wo muss ich das eintragen ?
<fedcab> Hallo, ich habe gerade ein Problem mit meinem irc-client unter ubuntu. In der Verwaltung der Online-Konten steht neben dem IRC-Eintrag das Verkehrsschild das man sieht, bevor man verkehrtherum in eine Einbahnstraße fährt 
<fedcab> Und ich werde aufgefordert, den Zugriff zu erlauben. Wenn ich darauf klicke und meine Zugangsdaten eingebe, ändert sich aber leider nichts.
<fedcab> Asserdem ist im Systemmenü der Eintrag Online-Kontenrot eingefärbt. Was kann da schief gelaufen sein?
<dadrc> Laibsch, lässt sich der Fernseher von 'nem anderen Rechner problemlos benutzen?
<Laibsch> noch nie probiert
<Laibsch> ich sehe ja durchaus was, aber ist eben nicht die native Auflösung und sieht daher bescheiden aus.
<dadrc> Hast du die Möglichkeit, das mal eben zu machen?
<Laibsch> Merkwürdig ist eben auch, daß Ubuntu behauptet, es sei 1360x768
<fedcab> In empathy werde ich aufgefordert online zu gehen. Ich kann meinen Verbindungsstatus nicht von abgemeldet ändern.
<stevieh> Laibsch: haste mal 1280x720 probiert? 
<Laibsch> stevieh: ist nicht verfügbar mit xrandr
<stevieh> Laibsch: der TV ist ja "schon älter" die konnten früher teilweise noch kein Overscan abschalten.
<stevieh> Laibsch: könntest ne Modeline für machen, oder?
<Laibsch> scheint auch nicht zu funktionieren.  Habe den letzten Eintrag von http://paste.debian.net/204661/ als Beispiel genommen.
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Laibsch> richtige URL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/189246/how-set-my-monitor-resolution
<kubine> Title: How set my monitor resolution? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> Laibsch: was für n TV ist das denn?
<Laibsch> so'n Philips Dings-bums.  Keine rechte Ahnung.
<stevieh> Laibsch: da stehen so zeichen drauf ;-)
<Laibsch> Könnte ein 26PFL3403 sein. Mal Tante Google fragen
<Laibsch> das scheint's zu sein
<stevieh> Laibsch: a) kannst du den Laptop mal unter Win booten und schauen, ob das gleich endet?
<Laibsch> windows gibt's bei mir nciht ;)
<stevieh> Laibsch: tja nun ;-)
<benni> wenn man im ifconfig keine ip-adresse mehr hat, und im network-manager sowohl DHCP als auch manuell nichts daran ändert, was wäre der nächste schritt um zu gucken woran es liegt? (WLAN geht, eth0 nicht)
<dAnjou> benni: taucht in der ausgabe von ifconfig eth0 auf?
<dAnjou> oder gar nicht?
<stevieh> Laibsch: ich würde versuchen, mal die 720p Auflösung zu setzen und das anzuschauen
<benni> eth0 taucht auf, hat aber keine ip zugewiesen
<dAnjou> benni: und was genau meinst du mit network-manager?
<dAnjou> benni: den GUI einstellungsdialog?
<benni> dAnjou:  das grafische tool im unity
<dAnjou> benni: dann probier doch mal "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Laibsch> stevieh: 720p wird mir im Moment von xrandr nicht angeboten
<stevieh> Laibsch: aber das steht ja in der von dir verlinkten anleitung, wie du so nen Mode einbaust.
<benni> äh... jetzt ist eth0 ganz weg. ausser im network-manager, da ist es noch da... also das war aber jetzt unabhängig von dhclient, weil der die fehlermeldung "eth0 does not exist" oder so ähnlich raus geschmissen hat
<dAnjou> benni: dann mal "sicherheitshalber": sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<dAnjou> und danach mal up statt down
<dAnjou> benni: hast du manuell in /etc/interfaces rumgeschraubt?
<dAnjou> err /etc/network/interfaces
<benni> dAnjou:  nein, da stehts aber auch nich drin. hab auch grad noch mal nen reboot gemacht -> kein eth0 nur im NetworkManager-GUI steht ein "auto eth0" sonst nirgends
<dAnjou> ja, das hat er sich wohl irgendwann mal gemerkt.
<dAnjou> benni: was sagt denn ifconfig jetzt? welche interfaces sind da aufgelistet?
<benni> nur lo
<dAnjou> kein wlan0?
<dAnjou> ich dachte, das geht
<stevieh> ifconfig -a?
<dAnjou> der sollte aktivierte interfaces auch so anzeigen
<benni> dAnjou:  tatsächlihc geht das wlan jetzt auch nich mehr ...
<benni> dAnjou:  das war eben noch da, jetzt isses weg...
<dAnjou> benni: dann mal: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dAnjou> äquivalent mit eth0 probieren
<dAnjou> weiter reicht mein latein dann auch nich
<benni> dAnjou:  das mit dem wlan geht wieder, das hat wohl einfahc nen moment gebraucht
<benni> dAnjou:  "no such device eth0" sagt auch ifconfig
<dAnjou> hmm, weiß ich spontan nich weiter, sorry
<benni> dAnjou:  ich guck mal im syslog oder dmesg ob ich was finde
<stevieh> benni: reboot hat nicht geholfen, dass das device wiederkam?
<benni> stevieh:  ja
<stevieh> benni: was sacht denn dmesg?
<benni> dAnjou:  im syslog sagt der Network-Manager: "deactivating device (reason: managed)"
<benni> stevieh:  hab ich nicht wirklich was gefunden bisher
<stevieh> benni: wird beim booten ein ethernet device gefunden in dmesg?
<benni> stevieh:  nein :(
<benni> stevieh:  bleibt nur noch im bios gucken oder?
<stevieh> benni: uh... und das war bis vor kurzen noch da?
<benni> stevieh:  ja
<stevieh> was ist denn das für ein Laptop?
<stevieh> oder Rechner...
<benni> lenovo
<stevieh> was für einer?
<benni> 3000 N200
<benni> also ich hab "sudo dmesg|grep eth" gemacht. vielleicht heisst das einfach anders?
<koegs> benni: pack doch einfach mal ein lspci und lsusb in ein nopaste
<stevieh> und noch gleich ein lsmod dazu
<benni> stevieh:  leider muss der rechner jetzt hier weg (ist von einem kollegen). mist. trotzdem danke für die hilfe. ich gebs ihm weiter
<_Phil_> kann mir jemand verraten wo ich manuell (also im terminal) festlegen kann, welche desktopumgebung in ubuntu automatisch gestartet wird ?
<LetoThe2nd> _Phil_: im prinzip wird eigentlich gar keine desktopumgeung automatisch gestartet, sonder nur der displaymanager ;) und das ist lightdm
<LetoThe2nd> _Phil_: und soweit ich sehen kann bezieht sich der auf ~/.dmrc, welches wiederum sich auf die sachen in /usr/share/xsessions bezieht.
<_Phil_> ok...
<_Phil_> thx. erstmals.. dann schau ich da mal nach.  
<B111> hi, habe folgendes problem: ubuntu findet mein google nexus 7 nicht. habe verschiede usb-schnittstellen getestet und sudo fdisk -l fidnet auch nichts
<LetoThe2nd> B111: was hat ein android nochmal mit fdisk zu tun?
<B111> listet es etwa nicht alle festplatten auf?
<LetoThe2nd> B111: und warum sollte sich ein android in der defaulteinstellung als festplatte melden?
<B111> also das nexus 7 zeigt mir an, dass es sich als mediengerät angemeldet hat sobald ich es über usb anschließe.. darum ging ich aus, dass es dann als festplatte sich umstellt
<LetoThe2nd> B111: "ging davon aus" ist genau der schlüsselsatz
<B111> und der pc es als medienspeicher ansieht
<LetoThe2nd> B111: und ein "medienspieler", kurz mtp device verhält sich eben _NICHT_ wie ein generischer massenspeicher.
<LetoThe2nd> B111: mehr details: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol
<kubine> Title: Media Transfer Protocol – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<B111> gut bin seit kurzem erst mit ubuntu vertraut. unter windows wurde eine hd angezeigt
<B111> als cih das nexus 7 angeschlossen hatte
<LetoThe2nd> B111: kann sein, dass windows das mittlerweile macht, aber früher hat das definitiv ebenfalls mtp devices _nicht_ als massenspeicher erkannt.
<LetoThe2nd> B111: ohne mich jetzt im detail damit befassen zu wollen, siehe http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<kubine> Title: [How to] Connect your Android Ice Cream Sandwich Phone to Ubuntu for File Access | OMG! Ubuntu! (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<B111> also muss ich mtp erst bei ubuntu installieren, sehe ich das richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> also beim nexus s kann man auch auf generischen massenspeicher konfigurieren. übers nx7 kannich nix sagen.
<LetoThe2nd> google sagt, geht wohl nciht ;)
<stevieh> B111: und schau dir mtpfs an, das Nautilus Zeugs geht nicht richtig
<B111> ok
<hodes> hey ich möchte windows 8 neben ubuntu 12.10 installieren. nach der installation muss ich grub via live cd wiederherstellen, gibt es sonst noch etwas zu beachten?
<koegs> ja, lösch nicht aus versehen deine Ubuntu-Partitionen :)
<dAnjou> vortrefflicher rat :D
<hodes> ok
<hodes> ^^
<thaxy> hi
<hannes911> hallo
<thaxy> kann mir jemand sagen welche antwort ich geben muss, wenn ich über jockey den nvidia treiber installiert habe: a) default open source driver via the Ubuntu package manager b) proprietary / private driver via the Ubuntu package manager oder c) manual install of private drivers downloaded from a vendor website
<hannes911> folgende situation: ich habe aktuell ein dualboot aus win7 und ubuntu (auf einer sata hdd). möchte jetzt auf einer neuen ssd ebenfalls eine solchen dualboot installieren und danach (wenn alles läuft) die sata hdd wieder anstecken. was genau passiert beim ersten boot? wird von der ssd gebootet?
<koegs> hannes911: wenn du im BIOS angibst, dass von der SSD gebootet wird, wird auch von dort grub geladen
<thaxy> das müsstest du im bios einstellen können von welchem medium gebootet werden soll hannes911
<hannes911> ah super danke
<_Phil_> dest hab ich jetzt 'n bootfaehigen usb stick mit xbmcbuntu
<koegs> thaxy: ich würde denken "b" :)
<koegs> weil a wäre noveau und c halt manuel von nvidia.com
<PBeck> hi
<_Phil_> hi
<thaxy> jo danke, +koegs hatte b genommen ;)
<thaxy> bye und thx
<skater007_> He Leute, ich habe heute mal wieder ein programm installiert mit hilfe einer .sh datei. machne solcher installationsdateien sind ja ziemlich groß, weil diese auch dateien vom programm enthalten. nun frage ich mich wie man solche installationsscripte, die dateien enthalten, erstellen kann. ich habe leider bei google nichts passendes gefunden. wisst ihr wie das geht?
<stevieh> man bash
<arkose> kennt sich jemand mit lxc/arkose und sandboxing aus?
<arkose> ich versuche anwendungen in container einzusperren, allerdings funktioniert das global menu/hud damit nicht. liegt das daran, dass arkose als root läuft?
<arkose> denn rootanwendungen, haben kein global menu 
<arkose> okay, schade, dass niemand eine idee hat
<jo_> lol
<jo_> kann das wer lesen?
<sysdef> jo_: ne, kann keiner lesen. #test ist ein toller test channel
<jo_> ich probiers mal aus
<jo_> gleich wieder da ...
<jo_> wie kommt man da hin?
<sysdef> /join #test
<sysdef> oder #tst in die liste deiner channel aufnehmen. mit , oder leerzeichen getrennt meisstens
<d00mrul0r> hi, bekannter hat probleme mit paar paketen die wohl zu "kdelibs5-plugins" oder so gehören. Synaptic schmiert ab. apt-get sollte mit -f gestartet werden aber bricht auch ab, das blöde ich kann nur telefonieren mit dem. gibts einen befehl um das problem zu lösen?
<sysdef> d00mrul0r: bricht ab, ohne jegliche fehlermeldung?
<TheInfinity> d00mrul0r: lesen was der fehler ist
<d00mrul0r> bricht ab das die abhängigkeiten wohl kaputt sind oder so
<sysdef> d00mrul0r: apt-get --fix-missing update; apt-get -f install
<d00mrul0r> sysdef: ok 1sten probier ich später mal wenn der heim ist. 2ter befehl bricht ab mit abhängigkeiten blabla
<sysdef> er hat sicher ausgiebig an der sources list rum gebastelt
<TheInfinity> sysdef: riecht sehr danach, yep.
<d00mrul0r> sysdef: ne eher nicht weil der nichts kann an dem PC
<d00mrul0r> der weiß nicht was die /etc/apt/sources.lst? ist ganz sicher
<TheInfinity> d00mrul0r: dafür gibts mittlerweile ne GUI. und die wird gnadenlos genutzt, grade von leuten ohne ahnung...
<d00mrul0r> steht der fehler von apt-get -f install in /var/log/apt in den 2 textdateien?
<jo_> benützen hier alle ubuntu?
<d00mrul0r> wohl kaum
<jo_> aber linux
<koegs> hm, seit dem letzten Update (nicht 100%ig sicher) gönnt sich Firefox bei fast jeder Aktion ne kurze Pause und 100% CPU Last, jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte bzw. wie ich was genaueres herausfinde?
<passt2> nabend
<passt2> seit dem update von 12.04 auf 12.10 werde ich beim start meines notebooks nach der erfolgreichen automatischen Verbindung des WLANs nach einem Kennwort zum Entsperren des Anmeldeschlüsselbundes gefragt.
<passt2> Hat jemand eine Idee warum das so ist und wie ich das wieder los werde?
<jokrebel> passt2: Weil Du automatisch Einloggst und deshalb Dein passwort beim hochfahren nicht eingegeben hattest.
<passt2> verstehe ich nicht
<jokrebel> passt2: Man kann _dieses_ Passwort zwar auf "leer" setzen, was aber ausdrücklich nicht empfohlen wird, weil dann alle Passwörter im Klartext und unverschüsselt gespeichert werden.
<passt2> warum hat das denn dann unter 12.04 geklappt mit ebenfalls einer automatischen Anmeldung des Users ?
<jokrebel> passt2: Vermutlich hast Du da nach dem setzen des "Autologin ohne Passwort" (unsicher!) schonmal das Schlüsselbundpasswort auf "leer" (unsicher!) gesetzt gehabt. Ist zwar absolut nicht empfehlenswert, gehen tut es aber nach wie vor.
<d00mrul0r> bringt ein upgrade des Betriebsystem wenn man Pech hat so mit sich. ubuntuusers schon geguckt nach GNOME_Schlüsselbund?
<passt2> d00mrul0r: habe ich gerade offen ..die seite
<passt2> hm, der erste satz macht mich ein wenig stutzig
<passt2> Das Masterpasswort wird nach der Installation standardmäßig auf das Passwort des Benutzers gesetzt.
<jokrebel> ja? 
<passt2> unter 12.04 hatte ich ein definitiv unsicheres Passwort für mein Benutzerkonto gewählt 
<passt2> das wird dann wohl identisch mit dem des Schlüsselbundes sein
<passt2> nach dem Update habe ich das Benutzerkennwort geändert 
<passt2> aber nicht das des Schlüsselbundes
<passt2> demnach habe beide jetzt ein unterschiedliches Kennwort
<d00mrul0r> änder das doch mal in das von dem benutzer
<passt2> wenn ich das versuche, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung 'Das Schlüsselbund-PW konnte nicht geändert werden.
<d00mrul0r> oh weia, da is mein latein auch am ende :)
<passt2> GDBus.Error:org,freedesktop.Secret.Error.NoSuchObject: The collection does not exist,
<passt2> Hm, scheint wohl ein für das Schlüsselbund/Seahorse beaknnter Bug für 12.10 zu sein
<passt2> dohf :(
<d00mrul0r> ah sehe das wahrscheinlich Seahorse dingens abgelößt hat
<passt2> dinges?
<d00mrul0r> Seahorse ist das Standardprogramm zur Schlüsselverwaltung unter Ubuntu (GNOME) und löst den GNOME Schlüsselbund ab.
<passt2> ah, im Wiki GNOME Schlüsselbund steht die Ursache für mein Dilemma:
<passt2> Das Passwort des Benutzers muss nicht unbedingt mit dem Passwort des Schlüsselbundes übereinstimmen. Normalerweise ist es aber sinnvoll, die Passwörter für die Benutzeranmeldung und den Schlüsselbund "login" gleichlautend zu halten. Nur dann ist es dem System möglich, beide Anmeldungen mit nur einer Passwortabfrage durchzuführen.
<jokrebel> passt2: Ja, genau
<passt2> schlecht ist nur, dass Seahorse genau da einen Bug hat
<d00mrul0r> wie startest du das programm?
<passt2> seahorse?
<d00mrul0r> ja um das passwort zu ändern?
<passt2> über das unity auswahlmenü
<passt2> also, nicht mit root
<passt2> mit sudo erhalte ich zahlreiche fehlermeldungen im terminal und einen leeren schlüsselbund
<d00mrul0r> im terminal mit gksudo programmname probieren
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> _nicht_ sudo nehmen
<d00mrul0r> nich?
<Fuchs> der Schluesselbund ist pro Nutzer, 
<Fuchs> also ist sudo so ziemlich die duemmste Idee
<d00mrul0r> ah ok dann sry
<Fuchs> (selbiges gilt fuer gksudo oder aehnliche Programme) 
<d00mrul0r> schlüssel im terminal einfach löschen so das keiner mehr da ist?
<d00mrul0r> ka ob das geht
<passt2> gksudo zeigt genauso zahlreiche fehlermeldungen im terminal und einen leeren schlüsselbund
<passt2> scheinbar kein unterschied
<passt2> zw. sudo und gksudo
<d00mrul0r> ohne sudo kommt welche genau fehlermeldung?
<d00mrul0r> e*
<passt2> ohne sudo (oder gksudo) kommt folgende meldung:
<passt2> GDBus.Error: org.freedesktop.Secret.Error.NoSuchObject: "The collection does
<passt2> not exist"
<d00mrul0r> könnte bug sein https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse
<kubine> Title: Bugs : “seahorse” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<d00mrul0r> In Progress, vielleicht einfach 1 bis 2 tage warten
<passt2> nagut, dan gedulde ich mich noch ein wenig
<passt2> danke euch allen für die hilfe
<ubuntufan> Wie kann man ubuntu ohne gdm starten "das nur der terminal aufstartet bei neustart des rechners" 
<bekks> Du kannst gdm deaktivieren, per upstart-Mechanismen.
<bekks> !upstart ¦ ubuntufan 
<bekks> !upstart > ubuntufan 
<kubine> ubuntufan: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<ubuntufan> <bekks><kubine> Danke
<Organized> kennt ihr den musikplayer clementine? gerade bei heise darüber gelesen. geiles teil
<Organized> schade dass es foobar2000 nicht für linux gibt. war unter win mein lieblingsplayer
<jokrebel> Organized: Hat aber erstmal wenig mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun, oder? Weiteren Smalltalk bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<Organized> Sorry ;)
<floogy> Hi, hatte schon mal jemand den Fehler "Es konnten nicht alle Bedingungen für die Partition erfüllt werden." beim Kopieren einer Partition auf eine neue Platte?
<floogy> http://pastie.org/5133963
<kubine> Title: #5133963 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<floogy> Ich hatte unter "Ausrichten an" MiB, beim zweiten Versuch  an Nichts eingestellt, mit dem selben Erfolg.
<bekks> Wieso kopierst Du eine Partition auf eine gesamte Platte, statt in eine Partition?
<floogy> Es ist nicht zugeteilter Platz auf einer neuen Platte. Ich habe die Struktur dort in gparted nachgebildet und jeweils ein bisschen mehr Platz zugeordnet. Alles funktionierte, bis auf der letzte Schritt.
<bekks> Ja, weil Du von einer Partition auf eine gesamte Platte kopieren willst, statt in eine Partition.
<bekks> sdb8 nach sdc
<floogy> Das stimmt nicht.
<bekks> Das steht so in deiner Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Zeile 2.
<floogy> Auf der Platte gibt es schon sdc2, 3, 1, 5, 6, 7 und 8. Bei der Lücke zwischen 7 und 8 scheitert er. Dort müsste dann wohl 9 angelegt werden. Ist es dann wohl die Reihenfolge? 
<floogy> Er versucht ja dort eine Leere Partition zu erstellen
<jokrebel> floogy: "/dev/sdb8 nach /dev/sdc kopieren" ist doch wohl eindeutig.
<bekks> Es ist die Tatsache, dass du versuchst dass nicht auf eine Partition zu kopieren.
<floogy> Hier die vollständige Datei http://pastie.org/5134108
<kubine> Title: #5134108 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<bekks> Zeil 15.
<bekks> Zeile sogar.
<floogy> Das ist halt so imit gparted ;)
<bekks> Nope.
<floogy> sdc ist halt die Zielplatte
<bekks> Du brauchst aber eine Zielpartition.
<floogy> Zeile 15 vom ersten oder zweiten?
<jokrebel> floogy: Der Unterschied zwischen "komplette Festplatte -> sbc" und Partition auf selbiger -> sbc4 (zB.) sollte Dir schon klar sein.
<floogy> Na klar
<jokrebel> sieht eher nicht danach aus…
<floogy> Leute das ist ein gparted log und keine fdisk Ausgabe.
<floogy> Durchgang 2: Prüfe Verzeichnis Struktur
<floogy> <- Zeile 15
<floogy> /dev/sdb1 nach /dev/sdc kopieren (beginnend ab 1.00 MiB)  00:14:19    ( ERFOLG )
<jokrebel> floogy: Was aber trotzdem aussagt, dass Du versuchst einzelen Parition direkt auf sdc (komplette Platte) zu schreiben.
<floogy> ERFOLG nicht  ( FEHLER )
<floogy> Blödsinn
<floogy> gparted ist nicht dd
<jokrebel> ^^ na dann - viel Spaß noch.
<floogy> Wenn ich 'ne Partition vorher erstelle dann kann ich garnicht kopieren und einfügen. In gparted muß der Bereich unbenutzt sein, d.h. unpartitioniert.
<floogy> Viel Spaß weiter auch.
<jokrebel> quatsch
<floogy> Mit ausrichten an Sektoren klappt es jetzt. Wenn ihr supported solltet ihr wissen wovon ihr redet.
<bekks> Dann werde doch Supporter.
<floogy> bla blah
<bekks> Ja, dann viel Spass.
<floogy> Joh, wie gesagt läuft ja jetzt.
<floogy> Seht selber: http://picorator.com/r/QYI63 und http://pastie.org/5134256
<kubine> Title: Picorator - simple image hosting (at picorator.com)
<floogy> In gparted ist das nur eine Zusammenfassung, und Bezeichnet die Zielplatte, nicht was tatsächlich gemacht wird. Natürlich wird eine Partition in dem nicht zugebiesenen Bereich erstellt,  und dann der Partitionstyp festgelegt und kopiert.
<floogy> s/zugebiesenen/zugewiesenen/
<nils_2> nabend ich suche eine software, mit der ich video-podcast (liegen im mov und mp4 format vor) abspielen kann.
<floogy> Hast Du schon vlc probiert?
<nils_2> ich möchte schon, dass die podcast wie z.b. bei amarok aufgelistet sind
<jokrebel> floogy: Was nichts dran ändert, dass man normalerweise ein "Platte auf eine Platte" kopiert oder halt "Partitition für Partition in jeweils neue Partitionen"
<jokrebel> floogy: Und nur weil GParted (anscheinend nur machmal) schlau genug ist das für Dich zu übernehmen macht es das noch nicht selbstverständlich.
<floogy> Nein, in der GUI gparteds scheint das Konzept anders zu funktionieren, was technisch aber ja aufs selbe herausläuft, weil es ja dann vor dem kopieren in dem unzugewiesenen Bereich eine leere Partition vor dem Kopiervorgang erstellt.
<floogy> In eine Partition mit typ in gpartet kann ich nichts einfügen. Ich muss sie erst wieder löschen.
<jokrebel> floogy: Was aber ja (anscheinend nicht immer funktionierender) Zufall ist wenn das klappt. Normal wäre: HD -> HD kopieren. Oder eben Partition -> Partition kopieren.
<floogy> Naja guck Dir halt mal gparted an.
<floogy> Ich habe Besuch bekommen afk
<jokrebel> floogy: Und "In Partition" kopieren heißt nicht zwangsläufig, dass die schon formatiert sein soll/muss/darf.
<jokrebel> floogy: Bist Du ernsthaft der Meinung dass ich mitrede obwohl ich es _nicht_ kenne? Ne, oder?
<floogy> Doch, doch ;)
<stretchmark> ping
<stretchmark> n'abend. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Tethering eines Handys ? Bluetooth oder USB ? Wie fummelig ist das wenn man die Konfiguration über Konsole vornehmen muss ?
<k1l_> stretchmark: das ist je nach gerät unterschiedlich. moderne geräte haben meist ne wlan-AP funktion. das ist pflegeleicht
<dAnjou> wenn es ordentlich gepairt is, gar nich
<dAnjou> unter ubuntu gibts da nix zu tun
<dAnjou> bei android zumindest
<jokrebel> stretchmark: USB-Tethering mit einem Andoridhandy bei Ubuntu war hier "anstecken und geht" mittels des vorinstallierten Network-Manager.
<ppq> also bei mir setz ich einen einzigen haken und der wlan ap läuft
<ppq> da überleg ich nicht groß bluetooth oder usb zu nehmen :)
<stretchmark> naja. das mit dem AP wäre nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. Das Ganze soll als Übergangslösung für meinen Router sein. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Internetverbindung via Kabel in der neuen Wohnung nicht von jetzt auf gleich funktioniert.
<dAnjou> jetz ich: mein bildschirm wird schwarz (nicht aus) nach inaktivität obwohl sämtliche offensichtliche einstellungen anders eingestellt sind und ich auch das hier gemacht hab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207131/screensaver-blanking-problem
<kubine> Title: unity - Screensaver/blanking problem - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> ppq: Naja - wenn USB dann gleichzeitig das Handy auch lädt? <g>
<dAnjou> was is da kaputt?
<dAnjou> oh, 12.10 und gnome-shell
<stretchmark> Ich will daher für eine gewisse Zeit von dem Router aus über UMTS leiten. Zwei APs in der Wohnung wäre nicht so cool.
<dAnjou> stretchmark: is das noch ein ubuntu-problem?
<k1l_> stretchmark: das musst du dann aber direkt bei der router-community nachfragen wie das da zu managen ist
<ppq> stretchmark: achso, dann - siehe jokrebel. und wenn noch andere rechner (über lan) über deinen rechner auf das handy-internet zugreifen sollen, geht das auch mit network-manager
<jokrebel> stretchmark: Wenn Du $Router über $UMTS-Handy online bringen willst, hat das allerdings erstmal wenig mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun IMHO.
<stretchmark> Es geht mir nur um 2 dinge: a) USB oder Bluetooth, b) welche Tools für die Konsole ? (gibt's Howotos?)
<dAnjou> stretchmark: was willste denn auf der konsole machen?
<k1l_> stretchmark: ein router wird nicht die entsprechenden module und kernel mitbringen
<jokrebel> stretchmark: Nochmal: Tethering mit (Android?)Handy am Ubuntu-Rechner  (auch mittels WLAN) geht Out-of-the-box
<dAnjou> stretchmark: und wirklich klar ausgedrückt haste dich auch noch nich
<stretchmark> dAnjou: Die Anbindung / Konfig also Alles was nötig ist um den Link hinzubekommen
<dAnjou> 22:23:03 < dAnjou> unter ubuntu gibts da nix zu tun
<dAnjou> 22:23:22 <+jokrebel> stretchmark: USB-Tethering mit einem Andoridhandy bei Ubuntu war hier "anstecken und geht" mittels des vorinstallierten Network-Manager.
<jokrebel> …was jetzt nicht grade _exakter_ ausgesagt ist.
<stretchmark> Welche tools nehme ich um das Handy anzubinden ?
<dAnjou> troll
<dAnjou> ich bin weg
<dAnjou> bzw. nein, ich hab ja ne frage offen
<jokrebel> stretchmark: Ließt Du auch manchmal, was man Dir schreibt?
<k1l_> stretchmark: unter ubuntu ist das der networkmanager. das wird dir auf einem router aber nichts bringen, weil der unter garantie keinen networkmanager haben wird. also frag doch besser bei dem support deines routers nach wie man das dort am besten löst.
<stretchmark> Seit wann läuft der Network-Manager auf Konsole ???
<dAnjou> stretchmark: das ist ein dienst
<stretchmark> k1l_: Der Router fährt Ubuntu 
<k1l_> stretchmark: sowas z.b. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI
<dAnjou> oder was meinst du k1l_ ?
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager ohne GUI › NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> stretchmark: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Anwendungen_f%C3%BCr_Mobilger%C3%A4te
<kubine> Title: Anwendungen für Mobilgeräte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stretchmark> Danke.
<k1l_> das wiki wurde dort umstrukturiert. ich finde die alte seite nicht mehr. aber lies dich da mal durch
<dAnjou> stretchmark: nächstes mal solltest du gleich die ganze situation beschreiben und keine abstrakten fragen stellen, bei denen wir dir noch alles aus der nase ziehen müssen
<dAnjou> verdammte axt mit dem schwarz werden
<dAnjou> alle 10min inaktivität passiert das und ich kriegs nich weg
<xubuntu579> hallo! Ihr seid toll!
<ben1u> hallo, mein firefox geht manchmal auf nahezu 100% CPU Auslastung, warum? Auch wenn ich gerade keine Flashvideos laufen habe.
<k1l_> ben1u: anderer kram? java, javascript, etc. etc. popunder
<dAnjou> eventuell hilft mir das hier: http://askubuntu.com/a/200969/19053
<kubine> Title: screensaver - How to disable blank screen permanently? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> bekannter bug scheints zu sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1072531
<kubine> Title: Bug #1072531 “[regression] X11 screen blanking after 10 minutes ...” : Bugs : “xorg-server” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dAnjou> fuck
<dAnjou> schonwieder
<k1l_> dAnjou: hast du mal in #ubuntu gefragt?
<NTQ> Hi. ich würde gerne im Terminal rekursiv alle Dateien eines Verzeichnisses auf md5sum anwenden und hab das hier probiert: find | xargs md5sum . Leider mag das ganze keine Leerzeichen in Dateinamen und Ordnern. Wie kann ich das ändern?
<Fuchs> for i in `find .`; do md5sum "$i"; done    vielleicht? 
<sysdef> find ~/dir *.txt -exec md5sum {} \;
<sysdef> Fuchs: "for i ..." nutzt auch $IFS
<Fuchs> bleh
<NTQ> Das *.txt scheint keine wirkung zu haben. In meinem Fall brauche ich es übrigens für *.exe. aber ich schau mal noch mal in die man von dnif
<NTQ> find
<sysdef> err
<sysdef> find ~/dir -name "*.txt" -exec md5sum {} \;
<sysdef> -iname ist case ignorant
<sysdef> -type f brauchst du sicher noch
<sysdef> man find sagt dir es ist type "file"
<NTQ> ja, -type f ist super :)
<NTQ> alles klar. hab's jetzt. danke schön
<sysdef> de nada.
<ben1u> ja, es kann durchaus java(JS) sein aber wie gehe ich da jetzt vor um herauszufinden woran das liegt? Ist nur firefox als Prozess auf  100%
<ben1u> naja ich starte mal den fox aus dem terminal und mal sehen...
<misterx> schönen guten abend allerseits
<balduin> moin
<misterx> ich habe mal wieder ein problem. und zwar operiere ich mit zwei monitoren an einer nvidia geforce gtx 550 ti, zwei separaten x-servern (xinerama) und xubuntu (→ XFCE) und kann in der xorg.conf unter extensions "Composite" nicht aktivieren, weil sonst auf beiden Bildschirmen das gleiche angezeigt wird und sie nicht mehr nebeneinander (wie es geplant ist) angezeigt werden
<misterx> das tritt nur auf, wenn beide monitore die gleiche auflösung (weil gleiche größe) haben, der alte, kleinere monitor hat da keine probleme gemacht…
<misterx> jemand ne ahnung, was man da machen könnte?
<misterx> benutze den proprietären nvidia treiber
<k1l_> vlt übersteigt die gesamtauflösung die möglichkeit der karte? aber nur ins grobe geraten
<misterx> k1l_: aber warum ist das dann ein problem mit compositing?
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-30
<bernardo> hallo bin neu in sachen linux ubuntu und wollte fragen wie man einen nvidia grafik treiber installiert?
<stevieh> bernardo: welche ubuntu version?
<LetoThe2nd> bernardo: wird dir der entsprechende treiber nicht automatisch angeboten?
<bernardo> ich habe version 12.04 lts und nein der treiber wird mir nicht automatisch angeboten warum auch immer
<stevieh> bernardo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia das hast du gelesen?
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bernardo> ich werde mir das durch lesen danke
<stevieh> bitte.
<stevieh> .oO(doll, isch bin ubuntu supporter :_)
<bernardo> ich bekomm das einfach nicht hin mit der grafik, wenn ich auf nvidia gehe und den treiber downloade dann lade ich so eine komische bin datei die heist NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.60.run, kann mir ein supporter mal helfen bitte
<jokrebel> bernardo: Hat es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du das so machst? "Runterladen und Installieren" tut man eher bei Windows.
<LetoThe2nd> bernardo: ich bin jetzt kein grafikspezialist, aber warum willst du denn unbedingt "den nvidia treiber"? vermisst du irgendeine funktionalität im moment? wenn ja, wleche? oder gehts eher um "unter windows installiert man ja auch treiber"?
<jokrebel> bernardo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> bernardo: denn wenn dir wie vorhin schon gefragt, der treiber nicht automatisch angeboten wird hat das sicher nen grund.
<Selfarian> Hallo zusammen
<Selfarian> ich habe mal eine Frage zu Dual-Boot. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit. Ich habe derzeit folgende Konstellation: Ich hatte zuerst Windows 7 installiert und Anschließend Ubuntu 11 mit Bootloader parallel dazu. Nun würde ich gerne auf einer dritten Partition Windows 8 Installieren. Ich vermute aber stark, das das ein unmögliches Unterfangen wird, da er mir ja dann vermutlich den Linux Bootloader überschreiben wird, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Selfarian: keine ahnung was win8 noch macht, aber man kann grub ohne grössere problem reinstallieren, wenn er von $anderembetriebssystem demoliert wurde.
<LetoThe2nd> !grub2 > Selfarian, da irgendwo ists vermerkt
<kubine> Selfarian, da irgendwo ists vermerkt: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Selfarian> ok. Vielen Dank!
<freemoser> hi
<freemoser> wie installiere ich auf ubuntu 12.10 gnome-boxes?
<tanzbaer> hey ich hab ein problem, hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. hab LTS 12.04 installiert, aber immer von USB gebootet, weil booten von der festplatte nich klappte. jetzt hab ich den USB stick verloren, mir einen neuen gemacht, komm aber nich mehr an meine dateien ran. die sind jetzt statt unter "dokumente" in devices als eigenes filesystem und zugriffsgeschützt. hab mich also selbst ausgesperrt. was kann ich machen? 
<tanzbaer_> back again
<tanzbaer_> ist das hier der support channel?
<grossing> ja
<grossing> aber viele Supporter sind gerade arbeiten/in der Uni/etc. Hat nicht jeder Spätschicht ;)
<tanzbaer_> toller suppot
<grossing> zugriffsgeschützt heißt? Keine Leserechte?
<magerquark> tanzbaer_, hast du schon im terminal "sudo nautilus" ausprobiert?
<tanzbaer_> genau, kann nicht lesen, öffnen, kopieren...
<magerquark> und dann mittels dem nun geöffneten fenster auf die daten zugriefen?
<grossing> die Partition ist aber gemountet?
<LetoThe2nd> magerquark: sudo nautilus ist ja schon in doppleter hinsicht falsch.. sowas bitte nicht mehr empfehlen. danke.
<tanzbaer_> eigentlich müsst ich die gemountet haben, wie kann ich das im terminal rausfinden
<grossing> mount ohne Optionen aufrufen
<tanzbaer_> sudo nautililus ergibt not such directory
<tanzbaer_> kannst du mir einen terminal befehl sagen, ich bin noob =)
<LetoThe2nd> tanzbaer_: ignoriere bitte das sudo nautilus, das ist potentiell saugefährlich.
<Quacero> hmm... wenn das soo seht total gefährlich ist, warum schreibt dann keiner der mahner wie es besser geht...
<Quacero> seht = sehr
<LetoThe2nd> besser wenns schon sein muss: gksu nautilus.
<grossing> tanzbaer_, ich schrieb doch: einfach  mount   eingeben
<tanzbaer_> ok wie heißt nochma dieses progamm wo ich die partition mounten kann oder rausfinde ob sie gemounted is?
<LetoThe2nd> aber im grossen und ganzen ist das ebenso besch*** äh, gefährlich, weils höchstens an symptomen rumdoktort. lieber die echt ursache suchen.
<tanzbaer_> gparted?
<LetoThe2nd> tanzbaer_: mach doch einfach mal wie grossing schon mehrfach sagte, ein terminal auf und tipp einfach nur "mount" ein.
<tobias234> hallo wollte fragen wegen kubuntu stimmt es das ich da kein ubuntu softwarecenter habe?
<magerquark> tobias234, du hast mindestens was vergleichbares
<tanzbaer_> ok sieht so aus, als ob die festplatte gar nicht gemounted ist, wird auch in gparted überhaupt gar nicht angezeigt
<LetoThe2nd> tanzbaer_: in "sudo fdisk -l" auch nicht?
<tanzbaer_> oder doch dev/sdb1 mounted on media/...
<tanzbaer_> tatsächlich
<tanzbaer_> ok aber jetzt mal ehrlich. auf dem alten verlorenen boot-stick waren doch dann sachen gespeichert wegen denen mir jetzt mit dem neuen stick der zugriff auf meine dateien verweigert wird
<magerquark> tanzbaer_, die berrechtigungen stimmen einfach nicht
<LetoThe2nd> tanzbaer_: das ist das was ich jetzt mal so nicht glaube.
<LetoThe2nd> tanzbaer_: eins nach dem anderen. du hast die verschollene festplatte also unter /media/irgendwas gefunden, richtig?
<tanzbaer_> genau
<LetoThe2nd> tanzbaer_: gut. weisst du wie ein pastebin funktioniert?
<tanzbaer_> der bootstick wird jetzt auch als 2,0GB filesystem erkannt und nicht wie der alte als PENDRIVE. hab ich den falsch erstellt?
<LetoThe2nd> tanzbaer_: das tut nicht zur sache. schweif doch bitte nicht immer ab, das machts sehr nervig wenn man dir helfen will.
<magerquark> booted dein bootstick (also der neue)?
<tanzbaer_> ja der bootet
<magerquark> dann ist er in ordnung
<magerquark> LetoThe2nd, kennst du dich mit pastebin aus?
<tanzbaer_> pastebin, k.a.
<LetoThe2nd> magerquark: ?
<inChange> hallo ich bin ein absoulter android neulig wie kann ich einer app root rechte verleihen ? danke.
<magerquark> LetoThe2nd, ich wollte nur nochmal emphasieren^^ (no offence)
<LetoThe2nd> tanzbaer_: gut. dann installierst du jetzt bitte mal als allererstes das programm "pastebinit"
<LetoThe2nd> inChange: hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun -> in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, bitte. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> tanzbaer_: na? vorher hast du schon gejammert, als nach 5min keiner sich auf dich gestürzt hat um dir zu helfen, und ich warte mittlerweile seit 15min auf rückmeldung.
<jokrebel_> Ist es normal, dass der einzige Nutzer und Administrator eines Ubuntu-Rechners trotzdem in einigen/vielen Gruppen gar nicht mit drinn ist?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel_: völlig normal, viele sind nur für interne verwaltungszwecke da.
<laurox> moin, habe da mal eine kleine frage. ich habe mir mit tftp und dhcp3 ein bootimage im netzwerk bereitgestelt. aber da bootimage von ubuntuusers ist leider die serverversion und ich wollte die desktopversion haben. wo bekomme ich denn das richtige pxelinux her? habe schon gesucht, aber .....
<koegs> laurox: willst du ne komplette live-session über pxe booten oder was?
<laurox> am liebsten wäre mir netboot
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<laurox> also die komplette install der desktopversion aus dem netz installieren
<laurox> genau die habe ich genommen, aber er installiert immer die serverversion
<laurox> wenn das die richtigen sind, habe ich ein problem bei der konfiguration
<Grego> #help
<Grego> #helpdesk
<Fussel> wo klemmts denn Grego die hilfe hier sprengt jeden !help-text
<Fussel> !frag Grego 
<Fussel> menno, ich kann das nicht
<Grego> habe einen irc in eigene homepage einzubinden und will die rechte mittels bot sichern
<Grego> befasse mich das erste mal mit irc und suche auch gute Dokumentationen
<apollo13> Grego: und was hat das nun mit ubuntu zu tun?
<Grego> denke dass es einfacher über einen client einzustellen ist, habe x-chat installiert und bin hier gelandet..
<Grego> gibt es spezielle channels die sich mit irc im allgemeinen befassen?
<PBeck> hi
<niklasfi> hey, mein ubuntu 12.04 will nicht upgraden (auf 12.10). die Systemaktualisierung ist bei "Aktualisierungen werden heruntergeladen", Datei 1541 hängen geblieben
<jokrebel> BardicBeluga: Fix bitte Deine Verbindung
<jokrebel> gr
<dAnjou> knapp daneben is auch vorbei
<jokrebel> niklasfi: Hängen geblieben heißt? 
<jokrebel> BardicBeluga: Fix bitte dringend Deine Verbindung
<niklasfi> jokrebel: steht "Datei 1541 von 2823 wird mit <bandbreite>" heruntergeladen, wobei bandbreite zwischen "711kB/s" (realistisch) und 7PB/s (Petabyte?!?!) schwankt. manchmal steht auch "Datei 1541 von 2823 wird heruntergeladen" (ohne Geschwindigkeitsangabe)
<niklasfi> vielleicht sollte ich mal do-dist-upgrade probieren?
<jokrebel> niklasfi: Naja, dann ist grad _diese_ Datei auf _dem_ Server, von dem Du sie holen willst halt grad nicht sonderlich erreichbar vielleicht.
<niklasfi> jokrebel und wie erklärst du dir die 7PetaByte pro Sekunde?
<jokrebel> fehlauswertung?
<dAnjou> niklasfi: stells dir so vor: der downloader freut sich schon riiiiieeeesig auf die datei und kriegt die ersten bytes auch verdammt schnell und rechnet dann schonmal die rate aus
<dAnjou> allerdings merkt er nach kurzer zeit, dass es doch nich so schnell geht wie gedacht und schraubt wieder zurück
<niklasfi> da ich glaube ich in meinem computer keine komponente finden kann, die an 7PB/s dran kommt, dann kann die durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit über einen beliebigen Zeitraum auch nicht 7PB/s betragen (nach Mittelwertsatz) http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mittelwertsatz_der_Differentialrechnung
<kubine> Title: Mittelwertsatz der Differentialrechnung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<dAnjou> niklasfi: er lädt die pakete nich im stream, sondern einzeln
<dAnjou> klar können dort zwischendurch varianzen auftreten
<niklasfi> dAnjou: das ist nitcht mein Punkt: selbst daten, die im RAM geschrieben werden kommen nicht so schnell. ich würde mich wundern, wenn man im l1 cpu-cache PB/s manipulieren kann
<dAnjou> niklasfi: meine güte, hak's ab. diese berechnungen sind sowas von unzuverlässig, da kann weiß-ich-was reinfunken ...
<jokrebel> niklasfi: Einen Durchschnittswert zu erraten kann schon mal auch grobe "Ausreißer" sowohl nach oben als auch nach unten bewirken. Hatte letztens eine Image-Rückspielung welche zeitweise eine Restzeit von 355 Jahren vermutetet - aber das wird jetzt etwas "offtopic"
<Approach> hi@all mir ist mein mysql server abgeschmriert. Daraufhin habe ich den prozess gekillt und möchte nun die lock Datei entfernen um den wieder zu starten, nun frage ich mich wieso ich die Datei nicht löschen kann:
<Approach> -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql 5 20. Okt 14:58 mysqld.pid
<Approach> root@webserver:/var/run/mysqld# rm -f mysqld.pid
<Approach> rm: Entfernen von âmysqld.pidâ nicht möglich: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<Approach> ^ versteht es jemand, oder mangelt es an meinen erfahrunen?
<sdx23> Approach: Steht doch da. Das Dateisystem ist nicht rw-gemountet. Siehe auch Ausgabe von "mount".
<sdx23> NB: Das sollte nicht passierern. Wenn das ein ansich ordnungsgemäß laufendes System ist, ist - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - etwas massiv kaputt gegangen.
<Approach> sdx23, könntest recht haben, aber in /var/run/mysqld?
<Approach> sdx23, nice
<Approach> sdx23, hast recht, dateisystem kaputt. Mysql läuft unter einer kvm umgebung
<Approach> fraglich wie sowas geht :-/
<Approach> bzw. ob nun tatsächlich die hardware defekt
<sdx23> Approach: dmesg bzw. das Syslog könnten Hinweise liefern.
<Approach> sdx23, dmesg liefert mir hinweise, fraglich ob meldungen zu gast system übertragen werden :-/
<sdx23> Approach: ich meinte eigentlich vorwiegend im Gastsystem. Aber Host auch zu checken kann nicht verkehrt sein.
<Approach> sdx23, Hostsystem lässt nicht mehr hochfahren, kann die image nicht mehr mounten, fraglich ob das ein system fehler ist
<Approach> ahh habe den braten gefunden
<Approach> komplette platte hat I/O fehler :-(
<sdx23> Approach: mit dd_rescue ein Image ziehen, smart ansehen, ggf. wegwerfen.
<mrkaaa> Guten Abend
<mrkaaa> hätte da mal fragen bezüglich eines Fehlers von Ubuntu.... (12.04) ich hab heute mittag mein USB stick drinne... seit dem bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen  "ntfs-3g crashed"
<jokrebel_> mrkaaa: Nicht ordentlich ausgehangen worden vielleicht?
<mrkaaa> jokrebel,  mag sein... aber nach einem neustart sollte es doch wieder okay sein
<jokrebel> mrkaaa: Nicht zwangsläufig. Steck ihn nochmal an, leere vielleicht auch noch den Papierkorb und versuche, ihn dann vorher ordentlich auszuhängen. Dann nochmal neustarten und wir sehn weiter.
<mrkaaa> okay thx jokrebel 
<LuGiX> Huhu, ich möchte mit dd eine Festplatte 1:1 klonen, darf die Quellplatte nicht gemountet sein oder geht das unter bestimmten Umständen doch? weil es irgendwie blöd ist einen Server herunterfahren zu müssen um ein backup zu machen von einer Live-CD
<ThreeM> naja eigentlich macht man auch keine 1:1 kopie eies servers sondern sichert nur die daten weg
<ThreeM> also von daher würd ichs mit ner livecd oder clonezilla von usb stick machen
<LuGiX> Ich will aber das Stammverzeichnis behalten wegen vielen Systemanpassungen
<ThreeM> ja dann live cd
<LuGiX> Ich hab gelesen das wenn die Quell und Zielplatte gleich gross sind, man das wohl auch gemountet machen kann?
<ThreeM> dd und gemountete hdd = kaputtes backup
<ThreeM> dd immer offline machen
<ThreeM> was die größe damit zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.
<LuGiX> gibt es vllcht nooch andere tools die wie dd arbeiten die "online" fiunktionieren?
<ThreeM> also immer brav unmount ;)
<ThreeM> nein
<ThreeM> du wirst nicht drum herrum kommen den server offline zu nehmen wenn du ein hdd backup machen willst
<LuGiX> Mh ich schätze mal das funktioniert auch wenn ich von einem usb stick boote..?
<Seymour> Hi, weiß zufällig jemand, wie man beim Firefox verhindert, dass eine Webseite irgendwelche Optionen im Kontextmenü deaktiviert?
<smeexs> nein aber für den firefox gibts auch nen guten deutschsprachigen irc channel
<smeexs> @ seymour
<black__> hi alle, ich benutze zurzeit gnome desktop im ausweich modus, zu meinem Problem, in der Menüleite bei Orte ist der eintrag Persönlicher Ordne 2x eingetragen, wie kann ich den entfernen ?
<mrkaaa> Guten abend, wie kann ich den "paketmanager" reparieren
<mrkaaa> "Fehler Broken count
<mrkaaa> Problem ist das ich versucht habe Turboprint zu installieren es aber fehlgeschlagen ist
<k1l_> mrkaaa: pack mal nen "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" samt kompletter ausgabe in einen pasteservice
<mrkaaa> k1l_,  hab gerade was rausgefunden.. turboprint ist installiert , aber das software center hat gesagt das die installation fehlgescvhlagen ist
<mrkaaa> k1l_,  nicht komplett aber das notwendigste http://nopaste.me/paste/119626144250901dc88ce90
<kubine> Title: Hole:4 http:linux.dropbox.co - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<mrkaaa> k1l_, ?
<k1l_> mrkaaa: wie hast du turboprint installiert? per fremdquelle? .deb oder ppa?
<k1l_> mrkaaa: mach mal ein" sudo apt-get -f install" wie in der fehlermeldung beschrieben
<radonky> Hallo
<radonky> KAnn mir vieleicht jemand mit meinem Netbook Helfen das display Blinkt nur auf aber wenn ich erst externen Monitor anschliese und danach das display dann geht das display
<ppq> radonky: eine unterscheidung zwischen "display" und "display" wäre in deinem satz sehr hilfreich :p
<radonky> Asus EEE PC 1005 PEG
<radonky> :)
<radonky> on Kubuntu
<radonky> Also beim Bootvorgang geht nur kurz das Backlight an wo man dan ein Cursor sieht danch alles schwarz !
<radonky> Aber wenn ich es nicht anschliese und mit ext. Monitor hochfahre und dan danach das Display anschließe funktioniert es
<xubuntu455> :-) Cool. IRC während der Installation. (x)ubuntu überrascht immer wieder. Gefällt mir.
<k1l_> radonky: bei den asus eeepcs sollte das doch ausreichend dokumentiert sein 
<radonky> wo denn ?
<floogy_> hi, ich kann einen nfs share nicht umounten fuser und lsof zeigen nichts an
<floogy_> umount.nfs: /export/nfs/freenas/temp_data: device is busy
<floogy_>  sudo fuser -cu /export/nfs/freenas/temp_data/ zeigt nix
<floogy_> mount|grep \:|cut -d' ' -f3
<floogy_>  /export/nfs/freenas/temp_data
<floogy_> lsof |grep /export/nfs/freenas/temp_data -> nix
<floogy_> umount -f -> das selbe
<bekks> lsof | grep data
<floogy_> lsof | grep temp_data -> nichts
<floogy_> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/15024/umount-device-is-busy-why
<kubine> Title: mount - umount: device is busy. Why? - Unix and Linux (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<floogy_> nfs-kernel-server gibt's hier nicht, ist ja auch ein clientz
<floogy_> lsof | grep data matcht gvfs-metadata
<floogy_> sudo service network-manager restart
<floogy_> kappt die Verbindung, aber der share bleibt unter mount busy
<floogy_> Ok, dann zie ich jetzt das Netzkabel
<floogy_> Bleibt busy ;)
<floogy_> Naja, unter Windows muss man ja ab und an auch rebooten ;)
<ppq> hey, ich kann per fstab keine exfat dateisysteme einhängen beim systemstart (12.10). sobald ich angemeldet bin, geht es aber per 'sudo mount /mnt/sd', wobei ja auch der fstab-eintrag genutzt wird. muss ich das noch irgendwie in das initramfs packen oder wie kommts, dass das erst so spät gemountet werden kann?
<floogy_> ppq, keine Ahnung, ist exfat so exotisch? Dann muss das modul vielleicht da hinein.
<hodes> beim ausschalten habe ich das problem, das ubuntu ein modem (weiß nicht genau was da steht) nicht beenden kann, also kill fail. wo liegt da genau der hase versteckt, sollte es irgendwann wohl mit nem update gelöst sein? hab gerade mal die neuste live cd probiert, da tritt das problem nicht auf. hinzu kommt ich benutze gnome remix
<ppq> floogy_: es ist ein fuse-modul, das ist das ding.
<floogy_> Ok, dann hilft das ja auch nicht grep -i fat /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<KojiroAK> hodes~ Nr. 1 solltest du erwähnen, dass es nicht das "richtige" Ubuntu ist, sondern ein Remix. 2. Solltest du vielleicht erwähnen was für Hardware du da hast.
<KojiroAK> Ah, hat er schon, ganz am Schluss.
<KojiroAK> Ich bitte förmlichst um Entschuldigung.
<hodes> KojiroAK,  intel i5 2400, 8 gb corsair + kingston ram, gigabyte h67m-ud2h, nvidia geforce gtx 460
<KojiroAK> Bleibt noch die Hardware.
<hodes> KojiroAK, kt
<floogy_> ;)
<KojiroAK> hodes~ tja, blöd. Steht kein Modem dabei. 
<hodes> KojiroAK, richtig
<KojiroAK> hodes~ und wenn du nicht richtig weisst, was da steht. Was könnte vielleicht helfen?
<hodes> KojiroAK, mir nen protokoll ausgeben lassen, weiß aber nicht wie das geht
<floogy_> ppq wie lautet Dein fstab Eintrag?
<KojiroAK> hodes~ ich hätte da einfach abgeschrieben was da steht oder ein Photo gemacht.
<hodes> KojiroAK, jap ich mal nen restart ;)
<hodes> da bin ich wieder
<hodes> modem_manager hat anscheinend probleme beim killen. scheint nen bekannter bug zu sein. frage: wofür ist der zuständig?
<floogy_> ppq, fehlt dir fuse-exfat? dpkg -l *fuse-exfat*
<floogy_> oder exfat-utils
<floogy_>  note that exFat mounts as read-only in Linux and it does not auto-mount. If you need more detail, please see my blog post on this subject: 
<ppq> floogy_: das ist installiert, sonst könnte ich schlieĺich gar kein exfat mounten. aber es geht ja
<floogy_> http://claytonlong.blogspot.com/2011/07/exfat-fat64.html
<kubine> Title: Weiterleitung... (at claytonlong.blogspot.com)
<ppq> prinzipiell.
<ppq> hm, rw mounten tut es hier
<floogy_> automount scheint also nicht unterstützt
<ppq> okay, das ist schonmal gut zu wissen
<ppq> dann muss ich wohl was entsprechendes in die rc.local setzen
<ppq> danke, floogy_ :)
<floogy_> hab's noch nicht gelesen, aber scheint relativ aktuell zu sein
<floogy_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6537878/how-to-mount-a-exfat-partition-in-ubuntu-11-04
<kubine> Title: format - how to mount a exFAT partition in Ubuntu 11.04 - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<floogy_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315710
<kubine> Title: Bug #315710 “Linux needs exFAT support” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<floogy_> Vielleicht gibt es ein ppa mit automount support?
<floogy_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT Disadvantages: Microsoft has not released the official exFAT file system specification
<kubine> Title: exFAT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ppq> floogy_: das fuse-modul ist von tuxera, die auch schon das ntfs-modul anbieten
<floogy_> ppq: tuxera entwickelt das wohl: http://www.tuxera.com/products/tuxera-exfat-embedded/key-features/
<kubine> Title: Key Features | Tuxera (at www.tuxera.com)
<ppq> floogy_: die arbeiten mit microsoft zusammen
<floogy_> ;=
<hodes> ich probiers morgen nochmal
<hodes> gute nacht
<floogy_> mediathek, das Erste:  Um den Clip abspielen zu können, benötigen Sie das Flash-Plug-in ab Version 10.2. Dieses können Sie hier kostenlos herunterladen.
<floogy_> Kann gnash das?
<floogy_> HINWEIS: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 ist die letzte Version, die noch die Linux-Plattform unterstützt. Adobe bietet weiterhin Sicherheits-Backports zu Flash Player 11.2 für Linux an.
<ppq> mediathek sollte seit dem 18.10 wieder mit flash 11.2 funktionieren
<floogy_> Ok, läuft ja erst mal mit 10.2, aber welcher FOSS player ist geeignet. ka ob die mediatheken (ard|zdf) auf html5 umsteigen....
<floogy_> err, 11.2
<ppq> nutz doch einfach mediathekview
<ppq> die neue version ist komfortabel
<floogy_> aha
<ppq> (nicht die aus den paketquellen, nimm direkt die von sourceforge, siehe wiki)
<floogy_> Ist das zdf-mediathek?
<floogy_> jo
<ArSn> Hi
<bekks> moin
<gaby01> Hallo
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-31
<Barados83> guten morgen
<daFlo> moin
<daFlo> kann mir iwer verraten, wo die zuordnung der physikalischen interfaces zu ihrem ethX kürzel passiert? 
<daFlo> also ohne networkmanager
<LetoThe2nd> daFlo: /etc/udev.d/irgendwo/irgendwas-persistent-net.rule oder so ähnlich :P
<daFlo> bis vor kurzem lief das bei mir noch alles problemlos über die /etc/interfaces aber seit kurzem macht der mir nach dem booten aus meinem eth1 immer ein eth3
<daFlo> ah ok schau ich mir ma an
<LetoThe2nd> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<LetoThe2nd> und seit kurzem ist das da, so seit ungefähr 4-5 jahren ;)
<daFlo> ich bastekl noch nicht soo lange an linux rum
<jokrebel> warum ist es schlimm, wenn es eth3 heißt?
<daFlo> vor allem wenn man an einer ecke bastelt und die dann kennt, gibts noch sooo viele andere ecken^
<daFlo> ist es, weil mein vbox-router mit eth1 kalkuliert
<daFlo> ausserdem wird die virtuelle ip zur abgrenzung von p2p treffic nicht initialisiert
<daFlo> na dann versuchen wa ma nen reboot
<daFlo> und danke schonmal ;)
<daFlo> fluppt
<daFlo> danke nomma
<daFlo> imd
<daFlo> und *wynke
<jokrebel> pascal: alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<ludste> eine Frage: ich habe es durch rumspielen geschafft, auf einmal das Fenster "Schlüsselbund entsperren"  zu bekommen; wie krieg ich das wieder weg? 
<ludste> ich brauch den Schlüsselbund überhaupt nicht!
<dadrc> Und das Fenster hat kein X zum Wegklicken?
<ludste> doch, klar, aber es erscheint immer wieder, gefolgt von einem weiteren Fenster
<ludste> Warscheinlich Gnome, aber ich hab KDE
<dadrc> Ich würd ja einfach mal aus- und wieder einloggen
<ludste> hab ich schon gemacht
<dadrc> hm. Was ist das denn für ein "weiteres Fenster"?
<jokrebel> ludste: Du benutzt Login ohne Passwortabfrage?
<ludste> augenblick, kommt gleich wieder, alle paar Minuten ...
<swed> Hallo zusammen, meine Netzwerkumgebung sieht zur Zeit so aus http://flockdraw.com/gallery/view/1585129 Wie stell ich es an, dass PC A über das Notebook ins Internet kann?
<kubine> Title: Gallery - FlockDraw (at flockdraw.com)
<ludste> jokrebel: nicht ganz, beim ersten mal automatisch (ohne Passwortabfrage) 
<dadrc> swed, du willst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ludste: Du umgehst den Loginscreen indem Du in den Einstellungen auf "automatisch Anmelden" gestellt hast. Nun will aber zB. eine gespeicherte WLAN-Verbindung, dass Du den Schlüsselbund öffnest (was ja noch nicht geschah, weil Du ja ohne Passwort eingeloggt bist.
<ludste> jokrebel: ungefähr so
<jokrebel> ludste: Dagegen würde es helfen entweder auf den automatischen Login zu verzichten oder das Schlüsselbund-Passwort auf "leer" zu setzten, was aber definitv aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht geraten wird.
<ludste> " automatischen Login"will ich nicht verzichten, und Schlüsselbund-Passwort brauch ich nicht :-) ich will das Fenster und sein Subfenster nicht mehr
<ludste> dadrc: das Subfesnster ist: Authentizierung ist erforderlich
<dadrc> ludste, na denn, lösch das Passwort für den Schlüsselring 
<swed> dadrc:  danke, für trifft also der Punkt zu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe#WLAN-auf-LAN aber irgendwie wird da doch nur beschrieben, wie der Laptop als DHCP eingestellt wird (was bei mir ja der Router übernimmt) Das heist bei mir bleibt im Tab "IPv4 Einstellungen" die Methode "Automatisch DHCP" eingestellt. 
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ludste> dadrc: wo denn?
<dadrc> swed, jo, das wirst du wohl ändern müssen, der Rechner sollte schon die IP vom Laptop kriegen. Sonst wird das echt übles Gebastel.
<dadrc> ludste, wenn es wirklich der Gnome-Schlüsselbund ist: `seahorse`
<dadrc> Wenn es die KDE-Version ist, keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich in den KDE-Einstellungen
<ludste> dadrc: seahorse hab ich nicht, Passwörter brauch ich nicht, hab KDE und trotzdem frägt mich das besagte Fenster nach dem Passwort
<dadrc> ludste, dann ist es zumindest mal die KDE-Version. Sorry, davon hab ich keine Ahnung.
<ludste> dadrc: gut, frag ich weiter: ich habe es durch rumspielen geschafft, auf einmal das Fenster "Schlüsselbund entsperren"  zu bekommen; wie krieg ich das wieder weg? 
<swed> dadrc: ich hab jetzt mal den router zwischen laptop und pc A durch ein switch ausgetauscht (somit auch kein dhcp mehr) wenn ich jetzt aber am notebook eine das kabelgebundene netzwerk auf AN schalte, steht zwar ne Minute "Verbindung wird hergestellt" da, aber danach wieder "Verbindung getrennt"
<swed> also der laptop der dann eigentlich dhcp sein soll gibt sich selbst nicht mal ne ip, hab ich da irgendwas übersehen?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, ich weiß ja nicht, was du bis jetzt gemacht hast.
<swed> Bisher wurde nur bei der Kabelverbindung das "Automatisch verbinden" entfernt und die Methode auf "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" gestellt, so wie im wiki beschrieben
<swed> mehr noch nicht
<swed> die wlan verbindung steht
<swed> komm damit auch ins internet
<dadrc> Gib dem Ding mal einen sinnvollen Namen, speicher die Einstellungen und verbinde dich dann über das Applet direkt mit diesen Einstellungen
<swed1> dadrc: ist gemacht, ändert aber leider nix
<dadrc> swed1, das sollte dann zumindest irgendwelche Meldungen in dmesg oder /var/log/syslog produziert haben
<jokrebel> swed1: von Welchem Wiki sprichst Du da genau?  "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" gestellt, so wie im wiki beschrieben 
<swed1> dadrc: ja in der syslog steht einiges, aber daraus werd ich nicht schlau http://pastebin.com/F3wDr6u1
<kubine> Title: Oct 31 12:39:40 brot NetworkManager[838]: Executing: /sbin/iptables --tab - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<swed1> jokrebel: von dem http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe#WLAN-auf-LAN
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> swed1, reboot den Laptop mal
<dadrc> Wenn es dann nicht geht, müsste an dnsmasq liegen.
<swed1> kaum macht man nen reboot schon funktionierts -.-
<swed1> herzlichen dank
<dadrc> Gut gut
<dadrc> Da waren einige seltsame Einstellungen von vorherigen Versuchen übrig
<dadrc> Sowas wird man immer gut mit einmal rebooten los, auch wenn man das wohl von Hand hätte machen können
<Phantom1005> huhu, hab da ein problem mit crossover. hab mir die version heute von codeweaver runter geladen zu dem kostenlosen event von denen. leider wen ich das installiere finde ich es weder in der Dash oder sonst wo zum starten! hat jemand das gleiche problem?
<dAnjou> Phantom1005: wie hast du es installiert?
<dAnjou> und welche ubuntu-version
<Phantom1005> habe 12.04 und hab mir die .deb datei für 64bit runtergeladen. hab dann auf eigenschaften das noch als programm ausführen markiert! hab dann doppelklick zum installieren gemacht abber es wird danach nirgends angezeigt
<Phantom1005> bin jetzt auch auf der suche per google.
<catweazle> normal installiert man das mit dpkg und da will es noch ne ganze Menge anderen Zeugs zusätzlich installieren Phantom1005
<Phantom1005> hm dann informier ich mich gleich noch was dpkg ist
<koegs> catweazle: bei doppelklick auf ne deb-datei wird üblicherweise das software-center gestartet
<Phantom1005> also funktioniert es so zu sagen per doppel klick nicht?
<koegs> Phantom1005: auf einem Xubuntu 12.04 schon, was passiert denn, wenn du die datei doppelklickst?
<catweazle> koegs: löst das Softwarecenter jetzt auch alle Abhängigkeiten für das .deb auf?
<koegs> catweazle: hat hier zumindest funktioniert
<catweazle> ist halt blöd wenn Unity kein Menü mehr hat und man jetzt raten darf wie das Programm nun tatsächlich heißt
<Phantom1005> koegs, also bei mir installiert es zwar crossover aber nach der installation ist es weder in der dash oder sonst wo zu finden zum starten
<koegs> im Startmenü bei XFCE heisst das unter anderem "Windows-Software installieren"
<dAnjou> "Flaschen verwalten"??
<dAnjou> wtf
<dAnjou> das kommt bei mir, wenn ich crossover in der gnome-shell eingebe
<LetoThe2nd> jo, weil CO nennt so windows-roots (wine-)bottles, zu deutsch: flaschen.
<LetoThe2nd> wortspiel und so, ne.
<dAnjou> -.-
<catweazle> ich hab nen eigenen Menupunkt CrossOver mit etlichen Unterteilungen
<Phantom1005> hm ok versuch es mal darüber und wen es funktioniert gebe ich dann eine antwort
<dAnjou> tatsächlich, wenn ich explizit das anwendungsmenü aufrufe
<Phantom1005> glaub unity macht manchmal aus kleinen problemen ein riesen schuh draus
<c_korn> hallo, hat noch jemand probleme beim installieren von skype aus dem ubuntu software center? ich bekomme diesen fehler: W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://archive.canonical.com/commercial-ppa-uploaders/skype/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.191 80]
<koegs> c_korn: wieso ppa?
<c_korn> koegs: das hat das software center so gemacht
<c_korn> das ist doch das richtige skype oder? http://i.imagebanana.com/img/s6l3mnnn/UbuntuSoftwareCenter_001.png
<koegs> c_korn: welche ubuntu-version und eigentlich sollte ne 4er-Version angezeigt werden
<c_korn> koegs: ubuntu 12.10 amd64
<koegs> irgendwelche obskuren ppas aktiviert?
<c_korn> koegs: das einzige ppa ist das von wine http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZBe8qVrz
<koegs> c_korn: 1. Partner-Quellen aktivieren, 2. apt-get update, 3. skype installieren
<koegs> ausserdem hast du da noch getdeb und opera drin, evtl. kommt der quatsch von getdeb oder so
<c_korn> koegs: ich bin der maintainer von getdeb also vorsicht ;) mit skype ist da garantiert nichts drin. ich versuche es mal mit dem partner-quellen
<c_korn> koegs: ich denke das war es: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=phNdvbhu ich danke dir
<koegs> c_korn: auch ein maintainer kann mal das wiki lesen :P
<c_korn> koegs: das ohne das partner repository das ubuntu software center nicht in der lage ist, skype zu installieren, gehört in kein wiki, sondern in einen bug report. wenn es nicht schon einen gibt, werde ich ihn erstellen.
<koegs> das ist kein Bug O.o
<koegs> woher die information über die veraltete skype-version kommt, kann ich dir grad nicht sagen, aber ich habe auch keine Lust dein System auseinander zu frickeln
<c_korn> wenn mir das software center ohne das repository ein defektes ppa installiert, dass mir dann nur einen 404 fehler entgegen schmeißt, ohne das korrekte repository zu installieren, dann ist das für mich ein bug.
<koegs> c_korn: auf einem frischen Ubuntu 12.04 und 12.10 wirft mir das Software-Center keine Ergebnisse für Skype aus, diese Informationen wirst du also über irgendeine Quelle selber ins System gebracht haben
<c_korn> grrr, 24h trennung.
<c_korn> apt-cache policy skype hat mir auch kein ergebnis angezeigt. aber im software center wurde mir version 2 vorgeschlagen
<koegs> c_korn: auf einem frischen Ubuntu 12.04 und 12.10 wirft mir das Software-Center keine Ergebnisse für Skype aus, diese Informationen wirst du also über irgendeine Quelle selber ins System gebracht haben
<c_korn> koegs: laut google bin ich nicht der erste mit dem problem. es interessiert mich, was die maintainer sagen.
<koegs> viel spass dabei, ich bin weg
<BigKing> Hallo und guten abend.
<BigKing> ich finde aktuell an verschiedenen Stellen Desktop oder auch Unterverzeichnissen die Datei derby.log und sie taucht auch immer wieder auf, wenn ich sie gelösch thabe. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, was es damit auf sich hat und wie ich sie wegbekomme?
<k1l_> wo findest du sie?
<k1l_> und du nutzt nicht zufällig die apache derby database?
<jokrebel> BigKing: …und schonmal in diese Log-Datei reingeschaut? Vielleicht kann man darüber ja Rückschlüsse ziehen.
<PBeck> hi
<Guest53800> kennt das jemand das nach einer frischen installation von ubuntu 12.04 das system sich träge anfühlt?
<dreamon> Habe 2 Wlans am PC angeschlossen. Will einen davon (fest verbaut) deaktivieren. Das geht Hardwaremäßig nicht. Gibt es einen Trick das softwaremäßig zu machen?
<dreamon> Der Networkmanager favorisiert leider den falschen
<smeexs> die onboard sachen kann man normal im bios deaktivieren
<dreamon> smeexs, Ist ein Notebook. Wenn ich da Wlan ausmache, dann sind alle Wlans aus.
<smeexs> du meinst im bios ?
<smeexs> oder schalter
<dreamon> Im Bios hat es keine Wlan Option. An der Wlan Taste.. reagiert Ubuntu so , das es alle Wlans deaktiviert
<TheInfinity> dreamon: das dürfte da nicht wlan heissen
<dreamon> Ist so ein Funksymbol dran. wenn ich wie gesagt das zum Erlöschen bringe, dann ist alles an Wlans weg. 
<TheInfinity> dreamon: taste ist auch falsch. wenn dann bios.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: ansonsten kannste auch einzelne interfaces deaktivieren
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Interfaces. Wo find ich da was dazu?
<TheInfinity> dreamon: google nach ifconfig deactivate interface
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Ah ok, verstehe. Danke
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Ein "ifconfig wlan0 down" sollte vermutlich reichen
<TheInfinity> dreamon: ansonsten /etc/networking/interfaces konfigurieren
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> hallo
<TheInfinity> dreamon: ja
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> hab eine frage
<dreamon> Perfekt!
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> hab zwar schon im forum geschaut aber finde ned so richtiges
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> also
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> ip adresse anzeigen... 
<TheInfinity> dreamon: kannst da irgendne sinnlose ip eintragen, wenn das nicht auf auto ist ignoriert der networkmanager das interface
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> ich gebe im shell "ifconfig" ein 
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> dann kommt dieses dingends
<TheInfinity> Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii: versuch mal eine zusammenhängende frage zu stellen. enter ist kein satzzeichen.
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> xD ok ich versuchs ;)
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Ich will meine IP Adresse sehen. Wenn ich "ifconfig" im Terminal eingebe, kommt zwar wie soll Ich sagen... IP Adressen Anzeige. Da steht aber nur die IP Adresse 127.0.0.1! Kann ich das irgendwie lösen?
<Phantom1005> also irgend wie kann ich das crossover über die seite codeweaver nicht installieren. hat da jemand bis jetzt erfolg gehabt?
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Denn, ich will einen Port freischalten. Dazu brauche ich die IP Adresse,
<ppq> Phantom1005: lib32nss-mdns installiert? (für 64bit systeme)
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> hab 32 bit
<c_korn> Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii: ifconfig gibt mehrere interfaces aus. bist du sicher, dass du nicht bei "lo" schaust?
<BigKing> k1l_, sorry für die späte Rückmeldung
<Phantom1005> ppq, ne noch nicht. wusste nicht das der das extra brauch
<BigKing> und jokrebel natürlich auch... ich finde sie auf dem Desktop und in Unterverzeichnissen.
<catweazle> Phantom1005: was hast du bisher gemacht?
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Keine Ahnung. Ich werde es probieren Sofort.
<ppq> Phantom1005: achso, 32, dann installier mal das paket libnss-mdns
<BigKing> Apache derby hab ich aktiv nicht eingestellt... evtl. kam das mal mit nem Update
<Phantom1005> catweazle, hab bis jetzt nur mal ein doppelklick gemacht auf die ia32-crossover.deb
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Ja bin sicher c_korn
<BigKing> ob ich den Apache irgendwan mal installiert hatte, weiss ich nicht... 
<smeexs> ist vielleicht bekannt , dass neue hp desktop rechner mit eine geforce probleme mit ubuntu haben ? der liest mir keine einzige ubuntu-cd , schon 4 verschiedene probiert ,12.041 und 12.10
<BigKing> ist nur ein "Desktop"-Rechner ohne sonstiges großen Dienste drauf
<Phantom1005> ppq, ne hab 64 bit
<ppq> Phantom1005: ok, dann was ich zuerst sagte
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Was ist das Paket "libnss-mdns?
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Mich würde interressieren wie alt ihr seit?
<catweazle> Phantom1005: geh in das Verzeichnis wo du das .deb liegen hast und mach sudo dpkg -i namedespaketes.deb
<catweazle> dann noch sudo apt-get -f install
<ppq> Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii: komm doch mal rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<c_korn> Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii: die IP welches interfaces willst du denn wissen? für eth0 z.b. gibt dir "ifconfig eth0" nur infos eth0 aus
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> ok sofort
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> ok warte ich probiere es
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> c_korn. Ich danke dir vielmals.
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Hab noch eine 2te, Frage
<c_korn> np :D
<dreamon> Kann man sich selbst über den Router eine Testdatei schicken, um die Verbindung zu testen. Ein Ping alleine ist mir zu wenig.
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Wie installiert man tar.gz Dingends :D
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> ???
<Phantom1005> catweazle, danke über das terminal hats funktioniert. das bedeutet dass das softwarecenter damit nicht richtig umgehn kann
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Hab Fragezeichen vergessen :D
<k1l_> !packprogramme > Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii 
<kubine> Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii: Informationen zu Packprogramme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme
<TheInfinity> Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii: im zweifel gar nicht. immer erst im paketmanagement schauen.
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Ok
<ppq> Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii: gar nicht, das sind archive, keine ausführbaren dateien. viele linux-programme werden als quelltext im .tar.gz archiv angeboten. installier das lieber aus der paketverwaltung, das ist einfacher
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Danke an aLLLLLLLLLLE die mir geholfen haben :D
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Tausend mal Danke an alle. :3
<Fabiiiiiiiiiiiii> Ok.
<Fabi> sry den anderen taten die augen weh
<Phantom1005> noch ne andere frage, woran kann es nach ner neu installation von ubuntu 12.04.1 liegen das es sich etwas träge verhält?
<MoepMaster55> soo :D
<TheInfinity> Phantom1005: grafikkartentreiber. irgendwas anderes auf kernelebene kaputt.
<MoepMaster55> Nennt mich Bitte Fabi
<MoepMaster55> Gibts es irgendeine Möglichkeit, BrickForce auf Ubuntu 12.10 installieren?
<Phantom1005> TheInfinity, kann es auch daran liegen das die cd etwas falsch gebrannt war?
<TheInfinity> Phantom1005: hochgradig unwahrscheinlich wenn die installation gut geht
<TheInfinity> Phantom1005: ich würd mal ins syslog schauen
<MoepMaster55> Ich mag... ehm ne was wars? Ach ja, Linux :D
<MoepMaster55> Und Airsoft :D
<Phantom1005> dann werd ich einfach mal austesten vielleicht lässt sich der fehler ja ausmerzen
<MoepMaster55> Kennt wer ein gutes "Beatmach" Programm für Linux (Ubuntu)?
<MoepMaster55> Hydrogen hat nur Basssachen :/
<MoepMaster55> Oppan Gangnamstyle
<MoepMaster55> :D
<coldjack> Nabend
<jokrebel> MoepMaster55: Allgemeine Unfragen bitte nicht hierherin im Supportkanal; genausowenig wie sonstige Gespräche wie "Nennt mich Bitte Fabi" (warum benennst Du Dich dann um?) Das gehört allles wenn dann höchstens nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke.
<playx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXN8P-ZIFoM
<kubine> Title: Gewinnspiel: November 2012 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<MoepMaster55> noch wer da? ^^
<MoepMaster55> playx ist das dein kanal
<playx> MoepMaster55: ja
<MoepMaster55> ok cool, haste n abo
<MoepMaster55> abo gegeben
<Fuchs> Jungs, wie vorhin gesagt, das gehoert eher in den Offtopic-Kanal, danke
<jokrebel> MoepMaster55: Nochmal! Smaltalk bitte nebenan
<MoepMaster55> wie geht das?
<MoepMaster55> Hi kann mir bitte wer den offtopic kanal geben
<MoepMaster55> damke
<MoepMaster55> *danke
<Fuchs> immer noch im Topic, kostenlos 
<Styler2go> Guten Abend, ich bräuchte dirngend erste Hilfe: Kann man über SSH Zugriff gelöschte dateienm bei Ubuntu wiederherstellen?
<ppq> Styler2go: die chancen stehen eher schlecht, kommt aber auf das dateisystem an. wenn du was retten willst, guck dir mal testdisk an. und schreib bloß nichts! am besten read-only mounten wenn das geht, ohne dass du dich aussperrst
<ppq> am besten wäre wenn du physikalischen zugang hast
<Styler2go> ist ein vServer also leider nicht
<Styler2go> aushängen auch nicht bzw schwer möglich
<bekks> Dann sind die Chancen nahe 0.
<ppq> hm, ein vserver? kannst du über das web-interface ein image deines root-fs anlegen lassen?
<ppq> wenn ja, hättest du wenigstens mehrere chancen, mit testdisk heranzugehen. aber ich seh das wie bekks
<Styler2go> oh mist
<Styler2go> es gibt nicht sowas wie ein Papierkorb? :O
<ppq> nicht, wenn du mit rm gelöscht hast
<Styler2go> fu...
<bekks> Zeit das Backup auszupacken.
<Styler2go> zeit, alles neu zu programmieren >.<
<Styler2go> okay ich hatte noch irgendwie eine kopie.. halbwegs... wird zeit backups zu machen, gibt es da etwas automatisches?
<ppq> !backup
<kubine> ppq: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<ppq> da hast du eine übersicht
<Styler2go> danke :)
<radonky_> hallo
<radonky_> weis jemand warum es immer Probleme gibt mit Pulse Audio in Skype ?
<radonky_> Ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 TeamSpeak 3 Geht aber zusammen beist es sich
<bekks> Ich habe damit keine Probleme. Wie äussert sich denn "beissen"?
<radonky_> Ja meine Kontakte können mich nicht hören
<radonky_> Mikro ist in Ordnung über Teamspeak 3 Läuft es bei Alsa aber immer mit pulseaudio geht es nicht
<bekks> Funktioniert dein Mikrofon denn überhaupt?
<radonky_> ja
<radonky_> ich habe ein Update auf Kubuntu 12.04 gemacht nach war vieles am ..
<bekks> Gerade sagtest Du, du hättest Ubuntu?
<radonky_> sry ist fast das selbe blos mit KDE und ein parr Anwendungen mehr oder weniger
<bekks> Ja was denn nun? :)
<bekks> Hast Du Ubuntu oder Kubuntu?
<bekks> Und von welcher Version hast Du auf 12.04 updated?
<radonky_> sudo cat /etc/issue  gibt Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<radonky_>  aus
<bekks> Benutzt Du Unity oder KDE?
<radonky_> Von Kubuntu Oneric auf 12.04
<radonky_> KDE
<radonky_> das hat aber alles nix mit Alsa / PulseAudio etc zu tun ?
<radonky_> gnome oder KDE bezieht sich nur auf die X / Oberfläche ;)
<bekks> Richtig. Aber es dient dazu, sich ein Bild von deinem System zu machen.
<radonky_> okay
<Styler2go> Ich muss leider nochmal was Fragen... Wenn ich ein Programm aus dem wiki installieren will aber es bei mir unter apt-get nicht existiert, was kann ich dann machen?
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Werd bitte konkreter. Was genau aus welchem Wiki willst Du installieren?
<bekks> Styler2go: Von welchem Programm redest Du denn genau?
<Styler2go> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/partimage
<kubine> Title: partimage › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<radonky_> ppa hinzufügen
<Styler2go> welche ppa?
<bekks> radonky_: Unsinn.
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Das glaub ich galt nicht Dir (oder hoffe es)
<bekks> Styler2go: Wieso klickst Du nichteinfach auf "installieren"?
<ppq> ppa? partimage gibt es in allen aktuell unterstützten ubuntu-versionen. in universe allerdings
<Styler2go> bekks: ich wills nicht auf dem pc hier installieren?
<Styler2go> also was kann ich nun machen wenn das partimage nicht existiert?
<tokam1> Hi ich nutze ubuntu 12.4 mit der gnome2 fallback emulation
<tokam1> ist ein update auf 12.10 ratsam? ich bin entwickler und mag es eher schlicht
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Wo dann? _Meine_ Glaskugel ist grad in der Reinigung.
<Styler2go> auf meinem server
<jokrebel> geht das _etwas_ genauer/ausführlicher?
<bekks> tokam1: Dann bleib 5 Jahre lang auf 12.04
<tokam1> ok
<Styler2go> was iwllst du denn wissen? Es ist ein Ubuntu 11.04 Server....
<tokam1> ich hab jetzt leider schon auf system aktualisieren geklickt 
<bekks> Styler2go: Die kompletten Ausgaben von lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install partimage in einen pastebin bitte
<bekks> tokam1: Tja.
<tokam1> aber hab noch nichts installiert 
<tokam1> hab ich es schon versaut oder kann ich das jetzt noch stoppen? 
<bekks> Solange nichts installiert ist, kannst Du es abbrechen.
<tokam1> ich brauch kein buntes betriebssystem mit tollen effekten. ich brauche meine nutzprogramme, eine schlichte gui und meine IDEs
<bekks> Und versauen kannst Du nichts, weil Du ja sicher ein Backup hast - oder?
<tokam1> bekks: ok, das heißt er wird dann bald nochmal neu fragen, ob er die neuen system quellen laden darf etc?
<tokam1> nein kein backup :) 
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/UmYdbTxw
<kubine> Title: root@v0132:~# lsb_release -a; No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ub - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> tokam1: Dann kannst Du auch aktualisieren, weil das System dann unwichtig ist - ohne Backup.
<tokam1> ist es nicht
<tokam1> danke für den hint
<bekks> Doch, ohne Backup sind die Daten unwichtig.
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Dass Dein 11.04 nicht mehr unterstützt wird weißt Du? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<kubine> Title: List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Styler2go> Ist das so schlimm dass es nicht mehr unterstützt wird? o.O
<bekks> Support for Ubuntu 11.04 officially ended on 28 October 2012.
<Styler2go> ;D
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Grad für nen Server ist IMHO die LTS-Version die richtige (10.04 wär noch im Support gewesen)
<Styler2go> vor paar tagen...
<bekks> Exakt, da ist der Support ausgelaufen.
<Styler2go> mein anbieter hatte halt nix anderes zum auswählen uund CentOS wollt eich nicht
<Styler2go> doch 10.04 bietert er auch
<bekks> Styler2go: Du hättest inzwischen problemlos auf 11.10 oder 12.04 gehen könnenn - die Ausrede zählt nicht.
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Nicht mal die 10.04LTS? Dann wechsle besser den Anbieter…
<Styler2go> http://snag.gy/1bRKI.jpg
<bekks> 10.04 hätte bis 2015 Support.
<Styler2go> ihr wollt mir jetzt sagen dass ihr mir nicht helft weil der support ausgelafuen ist?
<bekks> Und man könnte 10.04 auch auf 12.04 updaten - und hätte dann bis 2017 Support.
<Styler2go> ich setze meinen server nicht nochmal auf soviel wie ich da schon eingestellt hab...
<bekks> Styler2go: Wir können Dir nicht mehr helfen, eben weil der Support ausgelaufen ist.
<Styler2go> wtf :D
<bekks> Und man kann ein 11.04 auch auf 11.10 und dann auf 12.04 updaten.
<Styler2go> alles kalr dann egal
<Styler2go> und wie?
<Styler2go> und behält man dann alle daten?
<bekks> Wenn man ein Backup hat, behält man die Daten auf jeden Fall.
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Und von "nicht helfen _wollen_" kann da nicht die Rede sein.
<Styler2go> naja um ein bakcup geht es ja grad wofür ih rmir kein supprt mehr beiten wollt
<bekks> partimage ist das falsche Mittel um Daten zu sichern.
<bekks> Partimage sichert Partitionen, mit allem was da drauf ist.
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Partimage ist keine Backuplösung.
<bekks> Dir reicht eine einfache Dateibasierte Sicherung.
<Styler2go> uhmpf
<jokrebel> …und uhmpf ist keine Supportfrage <g>
<Styler2go> ihr macht es gerade etwas kompliziert weshalb ich grad erstmal überlege ob sich der aufwand überhaupt lohnt
<bekks> Wir machen es nicht kompliziert. Wir weisen Dich nur darauf hin, dass dein Weg der falsche ist.
<Styler2go> naja egal ich zieh mir die backups einfach über ssh und filezilla auf meinen computer...
<bekks> Und dann kannst Du ein 10.04 installieren und mit do-release-upgrade auf 12.04 updaten.
<Styler2go> hmm
<Styler2go> dann muss ich aber alle services etc neu installieren?
<bekks> Die werden doch updated...
<bekks> Ansonsten hiesse es doch "Neuinstallation". Und du hast ja Backups der Konfigurationen, etc.
<Styler2go> hmm reden wir gerade aneinander vorbei? :D
<bekks> Nein.
<Styler2go> also
<Styler2go> ich ziehe gerade alle dateien vom server auf meinen pc
<Styler2go> habe also alle daten
<bekks> Ja, dann hast du ja nachher ein Backup.
<Styler2go> genau
<Styler2go> angenommen ich installiere nun 10.04
<Styler2go> und dann 12.04
<Styler2go> dann spiele ich die dateien wieder rüber
<Styler2go> und dann habe ich ja nicht direkt wieder zbs. mein teamspeak als service? muss also alles neu einrichten?
<jokrebel> Styler2go: …was immer auch Restrisko hat
<Styler2go> risiko gibts ja immer
<radonky_> skype
<radonky_> ?
<Styler2go> aber mal andersrum gesagt: was habe ich davon wenn ich 11.04 installiere?
<bekks> Wenn du anschliessend alle Dateien wieder rüberkopierst, hast Du wieder das System so wie es jetzt ist...
<bekks> Von 11.04 hast du nichts mehr.
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Das ausgelaufene 11.04 führt IMHO Deine Überlegungen ad asurdum.
<Styler2go> hm?
<Styler2go> was ist /dev/zero für eine datei?
<Styler2go> und dev/random und /dev/full ?
<jokrebel> 11.04 heute noch zu installieren/benutzen ist schlimmer als die 10.4 LTS!!! zu haben.
<bekks> Eine Gerätedatei die Nullen liefert.
<Styler2go> also muss ich die nicht laden? :D
<Styler2go> der hat mir shcon 1gb  von /dev/zero geladen...
<bekks> Lies Dir bitte den Backupartikel nochmal durch.
<bekks> Du kannst TAusende von TB von /dev/zero laden...
<Styler2go> :D
<Styler2go> was ist so schlimm an der 11.04
<Styler2go> wieso ist selbst die 10.04 besser?
<bekks> Weil die 11.04 nicht mehr supported ist. Die 10.04 und die 12.04 schon.
<Styler2go> und wieso wird ne neuere version früher aus dem support genommen?
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Weil die 10.04 eine LTS (Long-Term-Support) Version ist und (im gegensatz zu 11.04) noch nicht _nicht_ mehr unterstützt wird.
<bekks> Weil es keine LTS Version ist. 10.04 und 12.04 schon.
<Styler2go> ach egal
<Styler2go> tortzdem danke für eure hilfe :)
<jokrebel> *seufz* es ist nicht egal, man muss es nur verstehen und akzeptieren ;-)
<bekks> Man muss es nicht mal verstehen :D
<Styler2go> ich sehe nur keinen sinn drin ein OS zu updaten nur weil es nicht mehr uspported wird
<Styler2go> gibt noch genug windowss xp leute wird aber auch nemmer supported :P
<bekks> Der Sinn ist, wieder Support zu bekommen.
<bekks> Und XP wird immer noch supported,im Sustained Support.
<Styler2go> man bekommt überall support auch wenn es bei den "offiziellen" aus dem support raus is. ausser bei euch vill.
<jokrebel> bekks: Na was ist so schwer dran: alle 2 Jahre gibt es eine langlebige Version die länger unterstützt wird als die Zwischenversionen danach…
<ppq> "support" im sinne von sicherheitsupdates, Styler2go 
<bekks> jokrebel: ICH verstehe das auch ;)
<sonotos> Styler2go: der schliest aber keine sicherheitslücken in deinen programmen
<Styler2go> naja
<Styler2go> okay
<sonotos> gut wenn du drauf stehst das dritte deinen persönlichen daten abziehen könnten
<Styler2go> ich lade erstmal das bakcup und entscheide dann morgen und komme nochmal vorbei muss nun leider ins bett^^ also gute nacht und danke :)
<bekks> Styler2go: Dann musst Du dich auch an diesen anderen "Support" wenden, webnn Du ihn haben willst. Wir können hier keine ausgelaufenen Versionen supporten.
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Und weiter Diskussionen über Sinn und Zweck bitte im Offtopic-Kanal, Danke.
<Styler2go> jop
<Catking> Guten Abend. Ich hätte mal die Frage ob es möglich ist ubuntu auch direkt aus Windows heraus zu starten (nicht zu installieren), also ohne Neustart?
<bekks> Nur dann, wenn Du eine VM installierst, z.B. mit VirtualBox.
<jokrebel> Catking: Man kann da wohl mit Wubi es unter Windows starten, das finden aber viele absolut ungut. Wie wär es denn, wenn Du Dir eine LiveCD brennst und es dan unverbindlich anschaust?
<Catking> Es geht mir ja darum, dass ich Ubuntu schon auf dem Computer habe, ich es aber gerne aus Windows heraus starten möchte, weil ich Ubuntu zum Fernsehen brauche und nicht immer neu starten möchte wenn ich gerade Windows an hatte. Dafür brauche ich dann die VM wie bekks gesagt hat, stimmts?
<jokrebel> Catking: Jo
<bekks> Dazu brauchst Du vor allem ein vboix Setup, dass dein nativ installiertes Ubuntu startet, was nicht ganz so einfach ist.
<bekks> *vbox
<Catking> bekks: Ein was???
<jokrebel> Catking: Je nachdem was man wirklich braucht geht das aber auch andersrum (Windows in ner VM unter Ubuntu) 
<bekks> Ein "VirtualBox Setup".
<jokrebel> Catking: Und dafür sollte die Hardware nicht gerade "schmalbrüstig" sein, sonst wird das kein Spaß.
<Catking> also ich benutze windows eig. nur zum zocken, für den Rest ubuntu, wie rum wäre es denn am praktischten win in ubuntu oder ubuntu in win?
<Catking> und was verstehstst du unter schmalbrüstig? 
<Catking> Na ok, dann bedanke ich mich mal für die Tipps. Ich werde mich mal mit VMs beschäftigen, danke. Welches Programm ist da zu empfehlen? VB?
<guntbert> Catking: das ist der Standard unter ubuntu, support in #vbox
<jokrebel_> zum Überblick verschaffen ist glaub ich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virtualisierung ganz gut geeignet.
<kubine> Title: Virtualisierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Catking> danke. Super Support hier btw :D
<random2358> hallo -- habe hier eine kaputte Festplatte -- ist es irgendwie möglich die Initialisierungsversuche dieser zu unterbinden ?
<bekks> Nein.
<random2358> Garnicht :( ?
<bekks> Nein.
<jokrebel_> random2358: ? Was willst Du da unterbinden? Sicher die Daten so schnell wie möglich, falls noch kein Backup vorhanden und dann schau weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<random2358> habe ich zum Glück schon gemacht bevor sie abgeraucht ist
<jokrebel_> random2358: Und nun willst Du die kaputte Platte künstlich ernähren oder so?
<random2358> nein, einfach nicht mehr benutzen
<bekks> Dann bau sie aus.
<jokrebel_> random2358: Dann ersetz sie durch einen neue?
<random2358> ist leider nicht ohne Schrauben möglich (sitzt in einem Netbook)
<tobias234> Könnte ich mit einer A10-5800K APU (CPU+Prozessor) Ubuntu installieren wird das unterstützt?
<bekks> random2358: Ja und?
<bekks> tobias234: Ja.
<tobias234> darf ich ne Hardware bezogene frage stellen?
<bekks> Hast Du ja schon ;)
<tobias234> ja noch eine ich will gerade nen sehr günstigen Rechner zusammen stellen und Ram fehlt wieso ist der eine 50% teurer. http://geizhals.de/825759   und http://geizhals.de/838482
<kubine> Title: Kingston HyperX Predator DIMM XMP Kit 8GB PC3-19200U CL11-13-13 (DDR3-2400) (KHX24C11T2K2/8X) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.de)
<bekks> Weil das eine Kingston, und das andere Corsair ist.
 * bekks kauft nur Kingston.
<tobias234> merke ich den Unterschied bei nem A10-5800K überhaupt? und Ja das Mainboard das ich ausgesucht habe unterstützt DDR3-2400Mhz
<tobias234> ich denke es ist die CL Latenz oder so?
<bekks> Den Unterschied wirst Du nicht merken,.
<pr1nz4de> hallo
<tobias234> krass dann wären es also 219€ inklusive Versandkosten :D kein Wunder das im Desktop PC Markt kein Geld mehr zu machen ist.
<pr1nz4de> wie mach ich ein bios update in ubuntu?
<bekks> pr1nz4de: Gar nicht, idR. Die Bios-Updates erfordern entweder DOS oder Windows.
<tobias234> (ich kauf nur APU,Mainboard,RAM den rest schlachte ich aus alten Rechnern aus DVD Brenner, Festplatte, Gehäuse, Netzteil)
<pr1nz4de> bekks, und das 2012, wow.
<bekks> pr1nz4de: Ja, beschwer Dich bei den BIOS-Herstellern :)
<pr1nz4de> misst. das hat keinen sinn : -)
<pr1nz4de> danke°
<tobias234> Die APU Mainboards haben anscheinend alle UEFI Bios selbst die für 63€ wie meines.
<nevchen> pr1nz4de:  aber meistens kann man sich ne boot cd machen mit pc dos oder so
<pr1nz4de> ah ok.
<iCarly> pr1nz4de, es sei denn, es gibt ein BIOS Update feature direkt im BIOS. Mein Rechner hat sowas.
<pr1nz4de> ne gibts nich
<iCarly> Okay.
<nevchen> pr1nz4de:  bzw. ultimate boot cd oder so kann evtl. auch sowas
<nevchen> aber jetzt wirds OT
<iCarly> Passiert ja sonst nix...
<bekks> Macht ja nix ;)
<nevchen> iCarly:  irgendeiner meckert hier immer wg. OT :)
<bekks> Jenau :D
<nevchen> selbst nachts um 3:30 wenn alle schlafen und hier nix los ist ;)
<nevchen> aber ich geh mal wieder an die arbeit
<pr1nz4de> kann man einen andere n grafik treiber verwendenumdie temp der karte jerabzusetzen?
<bekks> Welchen verwendest Du denn?
<pr1nz4de> noveau
<bekks> Welche Temperatur hat deine Grafikkarte denn?=
<bekks> Und wie misst Du das?
<pr1nz4de> xfce sensorsplugin
<pr1nz4de> findet einen sensor namens gfx
<pr1nz4de> 75c
<pr1nz4de> achne der heisst noveau, ich denke desswegen der ist von der graka, stimmt das?
<bekks> Du kannst versuchen den nvidia Treiber aus dem Repos zu verwenden (nicht den von nvidia.com)
<pr1nz4de> ok , danke
<schollsky> Guten Abend allerseits! Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Funktion in Evolution. Kennst sich da jemand mit aus?
<bekks> Daskann man nur dann beantworten, wenn wir die Funktion kennen :)
<nevchen> bekks:  evolution ist doch ein sehr funktionsarmes programm ;)
<schollsky> @bekks: Gerne! Konkret kann ich das Adressbuch in Evolution allgemein zwar benutzen. Ich kann aber wenn ich beim Erstellen einer Mail auf das "An:" Feld klicke, keine Einträge aus dem Adressbuch selektieren oder deselektieren, da die gezeigte Liste schlicht leer ist.
<bekks> IIRCkann man in Evolution einstellen welche(s) Adressbuch/bücher verwendet werden sollen.
<schollsky> @bekks: Ich hab nur ein Adressbuch, unter "On This Computer/Persönlich".
<Satorisanja> moin
<Satorisanja> sun java gibt es für ubuntu 10.04 LTS wohl nicht mehr?
<Satorisanja> ich habe es in der Packetverwaltung gesucht.
<nevchen> Satorisanja:  evtl. als externe quelle oder manuell installieren
<bekks> Doch. Nur nicht mehr in den Ubunturepos.
<Satorisanja> nevchen, danke
<ring0> Satorisanja, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation#Sun-Java
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<schollsky> Das Adressbuch funktioniert beim Autovervollständigen und ich kann, wenn ich in den "Kontakte"-Bereich wechsle, auch Einträge bearbeiten, neue erstellen usw. Nur die Auswahl beim Erstellen einer neuen Mail über das "An:" Feld geht nicht.
<schollsky> Ich benutze die aktuelle Version XUbuntu 12.10.
<niklasfi> hey, hat hier jemand mal lxc probiert? ich hänge gerade bei "sudo lxc-execute -n CONTAINERNAME /bin/bash" auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXC
<kubine> Title: LXC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<niklasfi> ich bekomme lxc-execute: No such file or directory - failed to create symlink for kmsg
<Satorisanja> Habe ich hinzugefügt.
<Satorisanja> Aktualisiert und jetzt mal sehen ob ich sun java 6 jre finde im Manager
<Satorisanja> Das sun java browser Plugin ist schonmal da
<azrael_> guten abend ich bräuchte bisschen unterstützung bei der fehlersuche die mir beim update ausgegeben wird!
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-01
<Satorisanja> nee klappt nicht ich habe jetzt oracle openjdk als java
<Satorisanja> das gabs in der Packetverwaltung
<Satorisanja> das ist die jre headless version
<bekks> Warum genau brauchst du das Sun JRE/JDK?
<Satorisanja> ich hab n Programm was nur damit läuft
<Satorisanja> aber es geht auch so.
<bekks> Also läuft es wohl doch auch mit dem OpenJDK.
<Satorisanja> Ja
<bekks> Also brauchst du kein Sun JRE/JDK ;)
<Satorisanja> das hätte ich zwar nie gedacht, aber es läuft.
<Satorisanja> bekks doch wäre schon schön, wenn ich es irgendwoher bekäme.
<bekks> Wieso?
<bekks> Esläuft doch alles.
<schollsky> Satorisanja: Ist nicht zufällig ELSTER, oder?
<Satorisanja> Nein ELSTER ist es nicht.
<schollsky> Ich hab ein Paket installiert, das heißt oracle-java7-installer. Es lädt die Sun JDK Version runter und installiert sie anschließend. Klappt einwandfrei.
<schollsky> @Satorisanja: Hab grad mal den Server rausgesucht: Es wird wohl installiert von http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu.
<nevchen> @ schollsky Satorisanja ja die quelle vom webupd8team klappt gut
<nevchen> und aktualisiert java auch immer wie es aussieht
<Satorisanja> also nen ppa hinzufügen?
<Satorisanja> Also ich bedanke mich bei Euch.
<Valensina> hallo Ubuntu-peoplez
<schollsky> Hallo Valensina
<Valensina> und? was läuft so?
<schollsky> Mein Evolution läuft nicht wie es soll.
<Valensina> das ist bitter. aber ich kann dich beruhigen. es gibt hier einige bei denen die evolution schon vor langen gestoppt hat
<schollsky> Welchen Email Client benutzt Du?
<Valensina> ich hab sowas nicht, bin nur zum chatten hier
<schollsky> OK.
<Valensina> aber dieses freenode ist dafür nicht allzu sehr geeignet
<schollsky> Wieso? Klappt doch gut!
<Valensina> in den räumen sind immer hunderte leute, aber reden will keiner
<Valensina> alle mit ihrer evolution beschäftigt
<Valensina> ode mit clients
<schollsky> ?!? Das hier ist ein Ubuntu User Channel. Ich kopiere mal aus dem Wiki: "Themen der jeweiligen Kanäle  #ubuntu-de¶  Der Kanal für Support zu stabilen, veröffentlichten Versionen von Ubuntu und offiziellen Derivaten."
<Valensina> ja, aber auch ein Ubuntu Freak will doch mal entspannt über was reden.
<Valensina> ich kenn ubuntu nur als wort. keine ahnung was man damit macht
<schollsky> Ubuntu ist ein Linux-Betriebssystem für Computer. Wie hast Du Dich in diesen Channel verirrt?
<Valensina> ich hab windows7, aber wenn ich lang genug hier bin überzeugt ihrt mich bestimmt umzusteigen.
<schollsky> :-) Gerne! Ubuntu Version 12.04 ("Quantal Quetzal") ist relativ frisch raus und ziemlich geil.
<bekks> Das ist nicht unser Ziel.
<Valensina> euer ziel ist version 12.05
<bekks> Zum Chatten eignet sich #ubuntu-de-offtopic auch deutlich besser.
<Valensina> right?
<Valensina> ok, ich geh mal rüber
<Valensina> wenn ich rausfinde wie man das macht :-)
<Valensina> kann n bischen dauern
<Valensina> mIRC... lange nicht benutzt
<bekks> "/j #ubuntu-de-offtopic"
<Valensina> noch allseits guten support und eine frohe weiterentwicklung. und ein ruckelfreies evolution :-)
<dreamon> Kennt sich jemand mit Samba aus, hier crasht es immer wieder.. hier mal ein Log dazu -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1322520/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<^GeCk0^> guten morgen, gibts einen Trick um die Auflösung und Skalierung im Catalyst Control Center einstelle nach einem Neustart gespeichert bleiben?
<dreamon> Kennt sich jemand mit Samba aus, hier crasht es immer wieder.. hier mal ein Log dazu -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1322520/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Schon mal die Zugriffsrechte geprüft. Das steht doch einiges von Permission denied
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich hab an den Rechten nie was verändert. Fehler trat erst seit 12.04 auf. Bemerkbar ist es im Prinzip nur, wenn man große Datein überträgt. Dann brechen diese manchmal ab und eine Meldung (Rotes Ausrufezeichen) wird angezeigt.
<jokrebel> …deswegen steht da in Deinem Paste aber trotzdem Reihenweise "Permission denied"
<dreamon> Komisch.. Alle Rechte sehen da gleich aus -> -rw-r--r-- 1 dreamon dreamon  77 Dez 24  2011 film
<dreamon> Richtig. 
<dreamon> load_usershare_shares: too many bad entries (21) in directory /var/lib/samba/usershares
<dreamon> Darf ich die Einträge mal alle löschen..?
<dreamon> Die scheint er generell nicht lieb zu haben
<dreamon> Es sind 32 Einträge.. wenn ich die Meldung (21) richtig verstehe, sind 21 davon schlecht.
<dreamon> Ich hab mal ein Backup von allem gemacht. Und upgrade mal auf 12.10.  Bin dann wohl länger weg. Eventuell ist das Problem dann auch Geschichte.
<zzippo> pssst
<PBeck> hi
<PBeck> gibts mittlerweile ne gute möglichlichkeit eine liste aller installierten pakete zu bekommen die nur die programme ohne abhängigkeiten listet? Über die dpkg liste ist es bei mir immer der fall, dass ich die liste manuell durchgehen muss, da bei einem upgrade die namen sich geändert haben
<bekks> Das wird immer passieren.
<exoon> Kann man die Grafikleistung einer virtuellen Maschine (KVM/QEMU) steigern?
<bekks> Nur wenn du den PCI/E Grafikadapter exklusiv an die VM durchreichst.
<exoon> bekks, hört sich kompliziert an.
<exoon> wäre es auch möglich die onBoard-Grafikkarte durch zureichen?
<bekks> Wenn die eine PCI/E Grafikkarte ist, ja.
<bekks> Aber dann hast du keine Grafikausgabe mehr am Host.
<exoon> ich benutze die onBoard ja im Moment nicht.
<bekks> Ist das ein dedizierter Server?
<exoon> nein, ich habe zusätzlich eine PCIe Grafikkarte
<bekks> Also ist das ein Desktop, ja?
<exoon> ja
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<exoon> Xubuntu 12.04
<jokrebel> Hab meine TV-Karte mittels eines Scripts -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tvtime#tvtime-spielt-keinen-Ton-ab dazu gebracht, auch den Ton anuszugeben. Leider wird der Ton (vorallem nach mehrfachem Kanalwechsel) mit der Zeit verkratzt/verzerrt. Starte ich TVtime mittels des Scripts neu ist erstmal alles wieder annehmbar. Nach ein paar mal auf andere Sender schalten geht das gezirpe aber wieder los. 
<kubine> Title: tvtime › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ich nutze kaffeine.
<jokrebel> Habe nun festgestellt, dass auch der Aufruf von "PulseAudio-Lautstärkenregler" das gekratze schlagartig (ohne TVtime neu zu starten!) beseitigt.
<jokrebel> bekks: Ist ne analoge Kabel/Antenne-Karte
<jokrebel> bekks: Kaffeine hab ich auch, die kann aber nur mit der DVB-T-USB-Karte und da hab ich teilweise ganz andere Sender.
<bekks> Kaffeine kann auch mit Analog, IIRC.
<jokrebel> Wenn ich den "PulseAudio-Lautstärkenregler" schließe, ist das knistern schlagartig wieder so schlecht (je nachdem wie viele Kanalwechsel vorher waren) wie zuvor.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wär mir neu
<bekks> jokrebel: Hmm, tatsächlich.
<jokrebel> Ich bin jetzt ja nicht ständig am Rumzappen, nervig ist es trotzdem immer wieder das Programm neu starten zu müssen.
<matzexh> wenn ich eine festplatte mit dd auf eine andere klone, muss ich dann die zielplatte vorher löschen oder reicht es einfach dd zu starten und er überschreibt dann alles korrekt?
<matzexh> die zielfestplatte ist größer als die ausgangsplatte
<k1l> der ballert alles platt ohne rücksicht auf verluste
<bekks> Dann würde ich eher clonezilla verwenden.
<k1l> deswegen immer gut gucken was man da wohin schreibt.
<matzexh> k1l, ok danke. In dem Fall ist das so gewollt :)
<k1l> matzexh: bedenk nur, dass dd das nciht auf größere platten anpasst. also wirst du nachher noch freien platz haben
<matzexh> k1l, ja aber der freie platz stört ja nicht weiter denke ich. Hintergrund ist der, die Zielfestplatte ist jetzt ein Abbild meiner Betriebssystemfestplatte und ich möchte das nun quasi aktualisieren, bzw. einfach eben den aktuellen stand meiner betriebssystemfestplatte auf die backup platte schreiben
<bekks> Nimm clonezilla.
<bekks> Dann kann man den Platz auch anpassen.
<matzexh> bekks, ok, schau ich mir mal an
<PBeck> hi
<schollsky> Hallo zusammen! Ich hatte heute morgen sehr früh schon ein Problem in Evolution geschildert, bei dem mir vielleicht jemand helfen kann: Das Adressbuch läßt sich nur eingeschränkt nutzen. Ich kann Einträge erstellen und redigieren, aber wenn ich beim Erstellen einer Email auf das "An:" Feld klicke, bleibt die Liste der Mailadressen leer. Ich habe allerdings 75 gültige Adresseinträge.
<stevieh> schollsky: auto-vervollständigung für das Adressbuch ist an?
<schollsky> stevieh: Die Auto-Vervollständigung funktioniert sogar einwandfrei. Nur die Auswahl nach Wählen des Empfängerfeldes nicht.
<schollsky> Da sieht es so aus, als ob ich gar kein Adressbuch hätte, bzw. als ob dieses leer wäre.
<stevieh> ahso das, ne, da hab ich keinen PLan.
<nils_2> ich habe unter kde folgendes verhalten. bei gtk fenstern wird die menüzeile nicht angezeigt. ändere ich z.b. das aussehen des fensters, in den einstellungen, wird das menü wieder angezeigt. hat jemand eine idee?
<apollo13> gtk3 apps haben im normalfall keine wirklich menüzeile mehr
<apollo13> als fallback sollte ein button sein wo die menüs drin sind
<nils_2> weshalb wird dann aber die menüzeile gezeichnet, nachdem ich zb ein anderes style auswähle oder aber den zeichensatz ändere?
<Kartman> hallo ich suche einen weg wie ich meine backup clients an meinem server anmelden kann so das dieser die ip der clients kennt bzw. backups starten kann
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Ein bisschenb genauer bitte: Was für Clients? Was für ein Server? Welche Backuplösung? Wieso anmelden?
<nils_2> apollo13: so, ein "apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt" zeichnet die menüzeile wieder
<Kartman> ich nutze backuppc für windows und linux clients, bisher hab ich immer wenn sich die ip geändert hat (was zum glück selten ist dank kabelanbieter) diese in meine /etc/hosts eingetragen und ich würd das gern automatisieren also der server ist ja via dyndns erreichbar also dachte ich es muss möglich sein das die clients beim start oder über nen cron job ihre ip dem server mitteilen könnten
<bekks> Du machst jetzt nicht ernsthaft Backups übers Internet?
<Kartman> .. so wild ist das nicht es kommen ja nicht täglich gb an daten hinzu das sind mal ein paar fotos in der woche oder dokumente
<Kartman> und doch das mache ich schon eine ganze weile so läuft auch gut
<bekks> Esgeht nicht um die Wildheit, es geht um die Sicherheit.
<Kartman> das wird verschlüsselt übertragen
<Kartman> verbindung läuft über ssh
<bekks> Und was spricht gegen eine Cronjob, der die IP übermittelt?
<Kartman> na ich weiß nicht wie ich kann den clients ja schlecht root rechte geben und möchte auch nicht meine /etc/hosts für jeden schreibbar machen
<bekks> Wieso sollten die Clients denn die/etc/hosts auf dem Server ändern? Die sollen Ihre IP übertragen, sonst gar nichts.
<Kartman> ja aber irgendwie muss ich ja bei änderungen dann die hosts datei anpassen
<bekks> Die sollen Ihre IP in eine Datei /tmp/clients/<clientname>.txt schreiben und den Rest macht dann der Server.
<bekks> Auswerten ob es schon einen Eintrag gibt, ggf. den Eintrag ändern, etc.
<Kartman> stimmt kann ich ja eigtl auch über ein cron job auf dem server basteln
<bekks> Exakt.
<Kartman> danke für die hilfe mal sehen wie das klapt
<kaphe> hallo, wie kann ich unter 10.04 die schreibrechte eines ordners UND aller unterordner bzw dateien aendern?
<kaphe> habe ein backup mit backintime gemacht
<kaphe> will es jetzt aber nicht mehr benutzen aber auch nicht wieder alles kopieren müssen
<Minipluto> kaphe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod#Rechte-rekursiv-setzen
<kubine> Title: chmod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kaphe> danke
<Minipluto> np
<swed> Hallo wie kann ich mir auf die schnelle meinen aktuellen up und downspeed anzeigen lassen?
<Minipluto> swed: z.B. mit iftop
<Minipluto> swed: oder gnome-system-monitor
<jokrebel> swed: Auch im indicator-multiload (Unity-Panel-Applet) sieht man das.
<jokrebel> swed: Wenn Du nur nen Test Deiner Verbindung fahren willst empfehle ich zB. die Seite speed.io für nen groben Überblick
<PBeck> hi
<PBeck> habe gerade ein upgrade auf 12.10 gemacht (neuinstallation). Hatte bisher auf meinem netbook 11.04 genutzt und lief recht gut mit 12.10 ist die kiste nun aber richtig langsam geworden. Beidesmal wurde unity genutzt.
<PBeck> liegts dran, dass unity 2d nicht mehr eingesetzt wird? Habt ihr bessere alternativen für mich auf einem netbook - asus 1015pw
<ppq> PBeck: xubuntu beispielsweise
<ppq> 1015pw riecht nach atom, da bietet sich das tatsächlich an
<jokrebel> PBeck: Auch mit Gnome-Shell oder KDE hab ich auf schmalbrüstigen Kisten wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse. Oder wie schon vorgeschlagen Xubuntu oder Lubuntu
<PBeck> jokrebel: traurig, da man meinen könnte, dass kde deutlich mehr ressourcen benötigen könnte ...
<PBeck> ppq: jetzt gehts halt voll auf die nüsse - ich drücke super ... warte, warte, warte ... 2-3 sek, dann kommt das headup
<jokrebel> PBeck: Jo, hatte ich so auch seit Jahren im Hinterkopf und hab mich vor kurzen _richtig_ gefreut wie flüssig dass KDE läuft im unterschied zu Unity 3D
<PBeck> ok gut dann haken wir jetzt erstmal die anderen probleme ab, muss mal schauen was geht. Am "großen" rechner machts auch nicht mehr soviel spaß obwohl der ja nicht highend ist aber auch nicht ganz von gestern ...
<PBeck> ich habe aufm notebook und aufm netbook neuinstalliert. Am notebook hatte ich den desktop deaktiviert, jetzt zeigt er mir dort die Ubuntu Arbeitsfläche ein. Am Netbook hatte ich einen Desktop er zeigt ihn aber nicht mehr an
<PBeck> am besten mal alles reseten oder?
<PBeck> er zeigt mir auf der ubuntu arbeitsfläche das home verzeichnis an
<PBeck> das kommt mir halt komisch vor
<PBeck> der starter sieht ja optisch jetzt auch recht nett aus, aber ich muss mal schauen ob ich das wegbekomme, dass er die fenster gruppiert. Das warten bis das aufklappt nervt ein bisschen.
<PBeck> oder seit dem heutigen update kommt - cryptswap nicht bereit beim booten auch recht cool :)
<ppq> vollverschlüsselung und unity aufm atom-netbook? da musst du dich nicht wundern dass es lahm ist
<PBeck> ppq: hatte ich in dem zusammenhang auch schon gelesen, wäre aber der meinung, dass es nicht vollverschlüsselt ist
<inChange> welche distro ist eigentlich am besten für alte kisten geeignet ? 
<PBeck> ppq: bei der installation wird doch nur home angeboten, konnte ich da was falsch machen?
<ppq> inChange: für mittelalte: xubuntu, für alte: lubuntu
<ppq> PBeck: nein, eigentlich nicht. vollverschlüsselung wird bei der partitionierung abgefragt
<PBeck> jop deshalb frage ich mich woher kommt das - auch bei der manuellen partitionierung habe ich nur swap ausgewählt nix spezielles
<PBeck> oder gehört das zum home dazu?
<ppq> hast mal nach bugreports recherchiert? nein
<PBeck> also swap + home verschlüsselt?
<ppq> nein
<PBeck> ppq: bin dabei. Sind ein paar problemchen. Werfe das hier einfach mal bei meiner lösungsrecherche in den raum.
<Styler2go> Guten Abend
<Styler2go> Soll ich wegen Backup etc. in den Offtopic Channel?
<PBeck> gerade die geschwindigkeitsgeschichte war mir wichtig. So konnte ich zumindest mal aus erster hand erfahrungen sammeln.
<ppq> Styler2go: konkrete fragen zu backuo-programmen unter ubuntu gern auch hier sonst
<Styler2go> Naja ich will mein Lnu xja von 11.04 auf 12.04 upgraden und will davor ein Backup machen so dass später alles wieder so ist wie es vorher war, wleche ordner muss ich dazu backupen?
<ppq> Styler2go: das war der v-server, oder? du musst nur die verzeichnisse sichern, in denen deine nutzdaten und konfigurationsdateien liegen, also in den allermeisten fällen /home und /etc
<ppq> Styler2go: wenn du webserver betreibst, können auch /var und /srv (veraltet) sein
<Styler2go> und mein www files in /var/www?
<Styler2go> okay
<Styler2go> also /home, /etc, /var
<Styler2go> mehr nicht?
<Styler2go> werden mysql daten auch mit gekommen oder sollte man manuell eine sql-file erstellen?
<ppq> in /var auch eher selektiv das, was du rbauchst
<ppq> sonst kopierst du da hunderte libs mit rüber
<ppq> bzw, statusinformationen dergleichen
<ppq> hm, mysql-zeug liegt in /var/lib/mysql normalerweise. ach, im zweifelsfall einfach /var komplett
<Styler2go> ja ich zeih einfach mal sollte jetzt nicht so fatal sein
<ppq> aber tu dir selbst einen gefallen und sicher das mit tar, damit besitzer und rechte erhalten bleiben+
<Styler2go> wie soll ich das machen?
<ppq> ssh root@server 'cd /; tar czvf - etc/' | cat > vserver_etc__backup.tar.gz  ## zum beispiel. ohne gewähr.
<ppq> das erstellt dir auf deinem rechner zuhause ein .tar.gz archiv mit dem /etc verzeichnis deines v-servers
<ppq> nutzernamen und host natürlich ersetzen
<PBeck> Styler2go: habe das mal so aufgeschrieben, funktioniert für mich gut => http://wiki.yourse.de/doku.php?id=linux:systembackup
<kubine> Title: linux:systembackup [yourSE.de] (at wiki.yourse.de)
<Styler2go> hmm
<Styler2go> ppq: kann ich die tars auch auf dem server lassen udn dann per ssh rübezriehen?
<ppq> kannst du, klar, aber wieso so umständlich?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tar
<kubine> Title: tar › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Styler2go> und das ganze für alle 3 ordner ienmal richtig?
<PBeck> hum für externe sicherung ... ok ... kann rsnapshot aber auch. Ist recht nett, da kannst auch gleich das mysql backup script mitreinnehmen (wie ich die paketliste)
<ppq> kannst auch alle drei ordner in ein archiv packen
<Styler2go> und wo speichert er die tar? :o
<ppq> mit o.g. ssh-befehl auf deinem rechner zuhause. den befehl führst du übrigens auf dem rechner zuhause aus und NICHT per ssh auf dem vserver
<Styler2go> root@v0132:/# tar czvf - etc/ | cat > vserver_etc__backup.tar.gz
<Styler2go> das hab eich eingegeben
<Styler2go> nicht per ssh? hö? :D
<ppq> der sinn eines backups ist, dass es nicht auf deinem server liegt sondern außerhalb
<Styler2go> ja
<Styler2go> ich will sja au fmeinen pc laden
<ppq> ja, dann führ einfach den befehl auf deinem pc aus ;)
<ppq> wenn du drauf bestehst das direkt auf dem server zu tun, lies die uu-wiki-seite zu tar
<ppq> da brauchst du kein cat
<Styler2go> ok habs
<Styler2go> nochmal: etc var und home, richtig?
<ppq> ja, in vielen fällen reicht das, ich weiß natürlich nicht wie dein system aussieht
<Styler2go> ich denke auch das sollte reichen ich wollte nur sehr sicher gehen.. alles klar dann läuft grad das etzt ebackup
<Styler2go> soll ich dann 10.04 installieren für das update auf 12.04 oder wie ?
<Styler2go> gut die letzten 600mb laden
<ppq> wenn dein hoster wirklich nur 11.04 und 10.04 images anbietet, dann geh am besten von 10.04 auf 12.04, ja
<Styler2go> Also, 10.04 oder 11.04 behalten?
<Styler2go> okay
<Styler2go> http://ft.trillian.im/f9a4bf4963860c6af13335c6d005f99c2496a025/6bRdez6x2esyS3Ss1hpar4cWxtVYv.jpg
<Styler2go> mehr auswhal gibt es bei ubuntu nicht
<Styler2go> ehm...
<FUZxxl> Hey ho
<FUZxxl> Kann man problemlos einen neuren Kernel auf sein 12.04 packen? Wenn ja, gibt es ein PPA dafür?
<ppq> FUZxxl: kann man, guck mal im wiki unter "mainline kernel"
<FUZxxl> ok
<FUZxxl> !wiki mainline kernel
<FUZxxl> Is hier nicht ein Bot?
<ppq> !mainline_kernel
<kubine> ppq: Informationen zu Mainline-Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<Satorisanja> ubuntu 10.04 LTS wird bist April 2013 suportet. Stimmt das?
<ppq> ja
<KING_LEE> hallo leute, ich hab ein kleines problem mit dem ruhezustand meines rechners
<KING_LEE> ubuntu 12.04
<KING_LEE> nach so 3-4 mal im bereitschaftmodus hängt er sich auf
<KING_LEE> unable to register watchdog device 
<Styler2go> IRC hat mich gekickt...
<Satorisanja> KING_LEE kannste das in dem Bios einstellen?
<Satorisanja> Ruhezustand Powersettings...
<ppq> KING_LEE: 'lsmod | pastebinit' und 'dmesg | pastebinit' bitte
<Satorisanja> oder so, ja
<KING_LEE> ähm,.... brauch das etwas genauer ws ich tun soll
<KING_LEE> habs mir ketztes mal aufn zettel geschrieben was dran stand
<ppq> KING_LEE: mit pastebinit (musst du noch installieren mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit) kannst du uns die ausgabe von befehlen per pastebin-service zukommen lassen
<ppq> KING_LEE: das in den einfachen anführungszeichen sollst du (ohne dieselben) ausführen und uns den link geben :)
<KING_LEE> aha cool, wusste net das das so direkt geht
<Styler2go> bah installiert 10.04 lang...
<KING_LEE> habs schon installiert
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324787/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> KING_LEE: dmesg auch noch
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324797/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> KING_LEE: laut recherche hängt das mit einem watchdog-treibermodul namens "mei" zusammen, das bei dir geladen ist. das ist nicht essenziell, daher kannst du mal probieren es zu blacklisten und gucken ob das problem weiter besteht. einfach in der datei  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf am ende in einer neuen zeile folgendes schreiben:    blacklist mei
<KING_LEE> ok cool, das werd ich mal probieren
<KING_LEE> ist das möglich das das auch für meinen verzögerten start verantwortlich ist?
<ppq> keine ahnung, denkbar
<KING_LEE> ich habe gnome3 am laufen, geföllt mir optisch wiklich sehr gut. hängt nach dem laden der oberfläche aber erstmal 5 minuten bevor es problemlos weitergeht
<ppq> bin mal weg, viel erfolg noch
<PBeck__> wie resete ich den komplett? rm ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf -rf  löschen, unity --reset funktioniert ja nicht mehr?
<PBeck__> also unity, launcher, compiz ...
<k1l_> PBeck__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck__> k1l_: jop da steht unity --rest - ist aber mit 12.10 deprecated
<PBeck__> *unity --reset
<PBeck__> ist noch nicht up to date
<Styler2go> wie bekomme ich die linux version raus?
<Styler2go> also via konsolenbefehl
<daswort> uname -a
<KING_LEE> uname -a
<Styler2go> da steht aber nicht die genaue version dabei...
<Styler2go> Linux v0132 2.6.32-042stab062.2 #1 SMP Wed Oct 10 18:28:35 MSK 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<PBeck__> daswort: cat /etc/issue
<PBeck__> wenn du das andere linux meinst (die distribution=
<Styler2go> ja das meinte ich
<PBeck__> kernel und distribution - ein kleiner unterschied ;)
<Styler2go> oh
<Styler2go> wie bekomme ich dennr aus welche distri ichhabe?
<grossing> cat /etc/os-release evtl
<Styler2go> no such file or dir
<Styler2go> cat /etc/issue das ging
<Styler2go> okay also ich habe jetzt Ubuntu 10.04 LTS und möchte auf 12.04 upgraden, kann mir da jmd helfen?
<PBeck__> ich würde ne neuinstallation empfehlen, ansonsten musst halt von release zu release upgraden. 
<jokrebel> lsb_release -a
<PBeck__> wobei neuinstallation funktioniert auch nicht immer -.-
<Styler2go> es geht keine neuinstallation
<Styler2go> ist ien VServer und die haben nur bis 12.04
<Styler2go> 11.04**
<jokrebel> PBeck__: Von 10.04LTS kann man auch direkt auf 12.04LTS upgraden!
<Styler2go> und wie? :)
<PBeck__> jokrebel: ah ok auch gut
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Lucid_auf_Precise
<kubine> Title: Upgrade Lucid auf Precise › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Styler2go> sudo: update-manager: command not found
<jokrebel> bzw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Lucid_auf_Precise
<kubine> Title: Upgrade Lucid auf Precise › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gr
<jokrebel> besser http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Lucid_auf_Precise#Upgrade-der-Ubuntu-Server-Variante
<kubine> Title: Upgrade Lucid auf Precise › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Styler2go: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<k1l_> PBeck__: hab mein unity unter 12.10 noch nicht resettet :/
<Styler2go> root@v0132:~# sudo do-release-upgrade --proposed Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<PBeck__> k1l_: funktioniert bei dir alles nach plan, hast damals ne neuinstallation gemacht?
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Vorher update/upgrade laufen lassen?
<Styler2go> ja
<KING_LEE> hallo ich hätte noch ne frage zu getting things gnome
<KING_LEE> hab das mal benutzt und später deinstalliert, wollte es jetzt wieder verwenden aber ich bekomme folgenden fehler
<KING_LEE> Error parsing XML file /home/robert/.local/share/gtg/projects.xml: no element found: line 1, column 0
<PBeck__> xfce fühlt sich wirklich nicht so schlecht an :>
<mrkaaa> Guten Tagh+
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Laut Wiki auch "update-manager-core" installiert und die Datei bearbeitet?
<Styler2go> die datei war schon auf lts
<mrkaaa> Tach, hab mir so eben gnome3 installiert ca 300mb, wenn ich es jetzt deinstallieren will  möchte er nur ca 200kb entfernen.... wie deinstalliere ich es richtig? leider kein richtiges tutorial gefunden
<jokrebel> Styler2go: und der erste Teil meiner letzten Frage?
<Styler2go> beides ja
<mrkaaa> kann ich irgendwie alle zu letzt installieren programme wieder deinstallieren...
<mrkaaa> alles auf einen schlag
<TheInfinity> Styler2go: kleine warnung - vps kannst du normalerweise nicht upgraden
<TheInfinity> Styler2go: normalerweise startet nach nem upgrade das system nicht mehr
<TheInfinity> Styler2go: deswegen behält man vps immer auf LTS level. bei ubuntu bislang meist 10.04, da 12.04 selten verfügbar ist.
<Styler2go> dann lläuft mein supoort also nächstes jahr aus
<Styler2go> okay
<TheInfinity> Styler2go: 10.04 server support ist 5 jahre lang
<Styler2go> endet doch 2013 oder?
<TheInfinity> Styler2go: desktop 3 jahre, server 5 jahre
<TheInfinity> Styler2go: die meisten vps betreiber machen erst langsam ihre anpassungen, ich kann auch noch net upgraden. bei servern hat man aber bis 2015 zeit - 5 jahre eben
<mrkaaa> keiner eine idee?
<TheInfinity> mrkaaa: nicht ohne weiteres.
<mrkaaa> so ein jammer...
<TheInfinity> mrkaaa: manuell dürfte schneller gehen wenn das keine millionen an paketen sind.
<mrkaaa> TheInfinity,  um die 150 oder so
<TheInfinity> mrkaaa: einzeln? Oo
<mrkaaa> ja eben... sind ne menge die ich im software center im verlauf sehe
<TheInfinity> mrkaaa: musst halt letztlich /var/log/apt/history.log entsprechend bearbeiten
<TheInfinity> mrkaaa: mit intelligentem regexp search & replace müsstest du da recht fix was erreichen
<mrkaaa> g
<TheInfinity> mrkaaa: wenn du regexp kennst ;)
<mrkaaa> TheInfinity,  ich kenn es,.. aber wie ich das anwenden soll :D
<mrkaaa> ist eine andere sache
<TheInfinity> mrkaaa: suchs dir aus, sowohl per hand machen als auch die richtige regexp spielerei wird zeit fressen
<mrkaaa> ja ich machs mit der hand.... wobei regxp lernen :D wäre auch was nettes
<TheInfinity> mrkaaa: oder intelligentes find in /var/lib/dpkg/info müsste auch gehen. dort nur alles ausgeben was nach datum x war.
<TheInfinity> mrkaaa: bissl kreativität wirste in jedem fall brauchen ;)
<mrkaaa> suchen & ersetzen -> auf alle anwenden
<mrkaaa> :D
<k1l_> PBeck__: sry war afk. ja seit 11.10 läuft das ding hier. bin aber auch immer ab alpha auf der neuen dabei
<niklasfi> hi, weiß jemand, wie man eine notification bei dem start eines neuen prozesses bekommen kann? ich würde gerne mitbekommen, wenn ein prozess einen Kindprozess startet. mein erster ansatz war jetzt inotify auf /proc zu probieren. leider scheint inotify aber auf procfs nicht zu funktionieren
<mrkaaa> TheInfinity,  kann ich mit regulären ausdrücken in der shell arbeiten?
<TheInfinity> mrkaaa: irgendwie mit sed. aber das ist nicht mein thema mehr, ich hau sowas eher in textwrangler rein. und das ist dann im zweifel nix was du hast ;)
<niklasfi> mrkaaa: grep ist dein freund
<mrkaaa> ja sehe es gerade... ich muss alles ausgeben und ausschließen was in "( )" steht... aus der text file
<bekks> mrkaaa: Ja, kannst du. sed, grep, awk, etc.
<guntbert> niklasfi: schwer vorstellbar, wie willst du erzwingen, dass ein process einen fork irgendwo anmeldet?
<bekks> WelcherProzessdenn genau...?
<bekks> Hier forked idR soviel, dass das generisch völlig sinnfrei wäre.
 * guntbert bewundert: "generisch völlig sinnfrei" :-))
<bekks> :D
<niklasfi> guntbert: bekks: es geht mir darum, dass ich einen vserver überwachen will. wenn ein prozess im vserver gestartet wird, möchte ich das mitberkommen
<guntbert> niklasfi: für den Zweck könnte ich mir vorstellen, auf eine Änderung der Anzahl laufender Prozesse zu reagieren. ( ps aux|wc, und das Ergebnis watchen.. ) (vollständig unausgegorene Idee)
<jokrebel> allein wenn man mal top -i aufruft und _nichts_ macht, wird man feststellen, dass sich da trotzdem ständig was tut.
<guntbert> jokrebel: das mit idle spielt hier zwar keine Rolle, aber grundsätzlich hast Recht
<niklasfi> guntbert: es geht explizit darum prozesse beim starten abzufangen. wenn ich also ein cp in dem vserver starte, soll der host erst über den befehl informiert werden, bevor er tatsächlich ausgeführt wird
<guntbert> niklasfi: no go, damit bringst du jedes OS um
<niklasfi> guntbert: es geht nicht darum, dass das clientsystem 100% produktiv ist. es geht um eine idee leuten die shell näher zu bringen. dazu wollten wir eine bash in einem vserver starten, und dann einen "supervisor-prozess" haben, der die teilnehmer an die hand nimmt, und die auswertung übernimmt
<guntbert> niklasfi: wenn du mich fragst -  schlechte Idee - lass sie einfach experimentieren, als rstricted user in einer VM können sie nix ruinieren
<guntbert> bei mir arbeiten 30-40 user auf einer VM und der host merkts nicht einmal
<niklasfi> guntbert: joa, aber die meisten user haben ja zu Hause auch einen rechner, in dem sie eine konsole aufmachen könnten. es geht explizit darum hilfestellung zu geben. 
<niklasfi> zu sagen "mit awk und gnuplot kann man daten auswerten" ist etwas anderes als: hier hast du daten, hier ist awk, wir nehmen dich jetzt mal an die hand und machen das zusammen
<guntbert> niklasfi: "an die Hand" - andere Idee: mit gnu screen kann man sessions teilen
<niklasfi> guntbert: das kann man leider nicht automatisiert machen
<niklasfi> guntbert: wir hatten nach den letzten linux install parties immer eine kleine rallye oder vorträge, sind jetzt aber zu dem schluss gekommen, dass es wohl am besten ist, wenn man es unabhängig machen kann
<guntbert> niklasfi: du hast dir was in den Kopf gesetzt, das so nicht geht
<niklasfi> guntbert: auf diese art scheinbar nicht.
<niklasfi> naja… ich bin mal weg. gute nacht
<Guest48648> moin, ich versuche grad im ssh-server ein chroot und dort ein shell zu bekommen, das klapt soweit mit einem vollständigen debootstrap system, leider bekomme ich dort bekommen ich aber kein root zugriff, user ist in beiden system mit der gleichen uid angelegt und in chroot system member of sudo, jemand ein tipp
<Guest48648> das system dient dazu verschieden user die ihr backup auf dieser kiste ablegen von einnander zu trennen, da für das backup rsync verwendet werden soll reicht kein sftp, und für das rücksicher brauch jeder user root wegen rechten
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-02
<Patrix2911> Guten morgen ...
<Patrix2911> Ist zufällig jemand anwesend, der sich mit VSFTPD auskennt?
<maik9> moin
<maik9> ich habe aktuell ubuntu installiert (komplette festplatte ist in ext4 formatiert) kann ich nachträglich win8 installieren ohne mein ubuntu zu zerstören?
<Styler2go> Guten morgen. Gibt es eine möglichkeit bei Ubuntu 10.04 alle abhängigkeiten zu "reparieren"?
<Patrix2911> @styler2go ..hast du zufällig ahnung von vsftpd ?
<Styler2go> nein, wieso?
<Patrix2911> ...weil ich damit gerad n problem hab :)
<Styler2go> achso...
<Styler2go> was denn für ein problem?
<Patrix2911> ..irgendwie sind die leute hier alle nich so gesprächig. :) ..naja irgendwie scheint der server garnicht zu laufen ...obwohl ich die cfg weitestgehend (so denke ich) richtig gemacht hab
<Styler2go> naja es ist noch sehr früh, die sind schon sehr hilfsbereit :)
<Styler2go> kannst du mal service vsftpd status in die konsole eingeben?
<Patrix2911> da kommt: root@Server:~# service vsftpd
<Patrix2911> Usage: /etc/init.d/vsftpd COMMAND
<Patrix2911> root@Server:~# 
<Styler2go> 'service vsftpd status ' sollst du eingeben :D
<Patrix2911> aso. :D da kommt : vsftpd stop/waiting
<Styler2go> dann mach mal 'service vsftpd restart'
<Patrix2911> root@Server:~# service vsftpd restart
<Patrix2911> stop: Unknown instance: 
<Patrix2911> vsftpd start/pre-start, process 9912
<Styler2go> versuch einfach mal obs jetzt läuft
<Patrix2911> ..leider nicht, filezilla sagt ECONNREFUSED
<Styler2go> hmmm
<Patrix2911> ...ja, "hmmm?" sag ich auch schon, seit zwei tagen :)
<Styler2go> :D
<Patrix2911> ...bin mal kurz AFK
<Styler2go> Gibt es eine möglichkeit bei Ubuntu 10.04 alle abhängigkeiten zu "reparieren"?
<catweazle> nein Styler2go, nur solche die nicht kaputt sind
<Styler2go> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1325898/ das ist mein problem...
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Styler2go> nun gut setz ich den server eben nochmal neu auf...
<xharx> wenn ich eine datei delete, wird oft der speicher nicht sofort freigegeben. wie kann ich ihn freigeben?
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, womit löscht du sie denn?
<xharx> mit thunar, papierkorb leeren
<xharx> xubuntu
<dadrc> also, wenn du die Dateien in den Papierkorb, werden sie natürlich nicht gelöscht. Aber auch nach dem Leeren des Papierkorbs ist der Speicher noch nicht frei?
<dadrc> + packst
<xharx> hab gerade etwa 5 GB gelöscht, habe aber nur 200 mb frei
<xharx> im papierkorb gelöscht
<xharx> problem tritt öfters auf
<xharx> war das letzte mal erst nach neustart behoben
<dadrc> Würd ich erstmal für einen Anzeigefehler halten, pack mal bitte `df -h` in einen Pastebin und gib uns hier den Link
<xharx> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411537/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ok, kein Anzeigeproblem.
<xharx> benutzerverzeichnis ist verschlüsselt
<k1l> das ist sicher schon ro gemountet weil es voll ist
<dadrc> .Private, also Cryptokrams. Verschlüsselte Dateien gelöscht?
<xharx> nein
<k1l> und mit der verschlüsselung könnte das auch zusammenhängen
<dadrc> Das mit dem ro ist eine gute Idee.
<xharx> wasn das
<dadrc> xharx, einmal `mount -l` bitte
<dadrc> ro ist read-only, der Kernel reagiert auf Fehler bei I/O gerne mal damit, die betroffene Partition als ro zu mounten, damit keine Daten beschädigt werden
<dadrc> Eigentlich sinnvoll, heißt aber natürlich, dass man da keine Daten löschen kann
<xharx> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411542/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<xharx> wenn ich neu starte, ist der platz wahrscheinlich frei
<dadrc> hm, ne. ist zwar aktiv, die Option, aber die Platte ist rw. Von wo hast du die Daten gelöscht?
<xharx> zuerst in transmission, dann im papierkorb
<xharx> und jetzt hat es sich offenbar korrigiert, mit df -h werden jetzt fast 7 gb angezeigt
<dadrc> Passiert das eventuell nur, wenn du die Dateien von Transmission kommen? 
<xharx> möglich...
<dadrc> Denn Transmission reserviert sich Speicherplatz im Voraus
<dadrc> Kann gut sein, dass das Freigeben davon immer etwas verzögert passiert
<dadrc> Bessere Erklärung hab ich nicht, mir ist kein Bug bekannt, der das Löschen von Dateien generell betrifft
<xharx> ok, ich versuch das mal rauszukriegen...
<xharx> dadrc: sollen wir das mal durchtesten? #Riesendatei anlegen und wieder löschen?
<dadrc> Wenn du Zeit hast, klar.
<xharx> kannst du mir ne zeile geben, mit der ich ne datei anlegen kann?
<dadrc> Ja, kleinen Moment
<dadrc> dd bs=1M count=1024 if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/datei 
<dadrc> das ist 1GB Nullen
<xharx> ok
<dadrc> wichtig: mit dem Kram hinter of= aufpassen, damit kann man auch ordentlich was kaputtmachen
<dadrc> So schreibt er in /tmp/datei, das ist ok
<xharx> ok
<xharx> speicherplatz wurde nach löschen freigegeben
<xharx> aber tmp ist nicht verschlüsselt...
<dadrc> du kannst mit of=/home/xharx/test (oder wie auch immer) auch in dein Home schreiben, aber bitte vor dem Enter drücken gucken, ob es die Datei, in die du schreibst, nicht gibt.
<xharx> ok
<xharx> wurde auch gleich freigegeben
<dadrc> Dann würd ich sagen, es liegt wirklich an Transmission.
<xharx> ja, ich hab gerade in tr. 350m gelöscht, dann im trash, wird nicht freigegeben
<dadrc> xharx, aber schon über "Delete Files and Remove", oder?
<xharx> ja, dateien löschen und entfernen. sie sind dann im trash
<devilangel81> Guten Tag ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß wie man die Microsoft 5000 bei Ubuntu installiert?
<dadrc> xharx, na, dann liegt es zumindest sicher an Transmission. Wird der Platz auch freigegeben, wenn du Transmission beendest?
<devilangel81> es ist eine Bluetooth  Maus über die Bluetooth wird sie momentan noch nicht gefunden
<xharx> dadrc: noch nicht getestet
<xharx> letzte löschung: speicherplatz ungefähr in der letzten minute freigegeben
<dadrc> devilangel81, einmal das Ergebnis von `hcitool scan` in 'nem Pastebin, bitte.
<devilangel81> ok
<Guest23506> Hallo?
<dadrc> hi
<devilangel81> da kommt keine Antwort sondern der befehl geht nach kurzem scanning gleich wieder in die promtzeile
<dadrc> devilangel81, seltsam. Wird der Adapter erkannt?
<devilangel81> laut Bluetooths Manager nicht
<k1l> ist ds vlt eher ein bluetooth problem als ein device problem?
<dadrc> würd ich dann auch behaupten
<Guest23506> kann mir jemand beim Mounten von Verzeichnissen helfen? Bin ziemlich unbeholfen in Sachen Linux ...
<dadrc> Einfach fragen.
<devilangel81> unter windows funktioniert die Maus ohne probleme
<k1l> devilangel81: ja, ich meinte auch eher die bluetooth unterstützung unter ubuntu
<devilangel81> nein wollte nur damit sagen das es funktionieren könnte bloß gerade nicht unter Ubuntu
<devilangel81> muss mal kurz essen machen melde mich dann wieder
<Guest23506> Kann mir vllt. jemand beim Mounten von verzeichnissen helfen???
<dadrc> Guest23506, wie gesagt, einfach fragen. Was willst du machen, was klappt nicht, etc.?
<Guest23506> ... also ich hab mit hilfe eines anderen den vsftpd server installiert... hier werden nun die user in ihrem Home Verzeichnis eingesperrt... schön und gut, um den Usern nun Zugriff auf Verzeichnisse ausserhalb des Homeverzeichnisses zu ermöglichen, hab ich nun dank google erfahren, müssen die Verzeichnisse in das Home Verzeichnis eingemountet werden ....
<Guest23506> also muss z.b. das Verzeichnis /drive_2tb/Netzwerk/Audio in das Home-Verzeichnis /home/patrick/Audio gemountet werden, und das am besten auch gleich dauerhaft über die fstab, damit man das nicht nach jedem neustart wieder von Hand machen muss ..... leider hab ich davon keine Ahnung...
<dadrc> Das ist doch hinzukriegen. Moment.
<Guest23506> das wär toll :)
<dadrc> Guest23506, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Einzelne-Ordner-einbinden beschreibt das Vorgehen eigentlich recht genau, und auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab#Einzelne-Ordner-einhaengen steht, wie man es permanent macht.
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Hast du dir das schon mal angeguckt?
<Guest23506> also ich habe mir das hier http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Mounten schon durchgelesen, aber leider nicht so ganz verstanden :(
<kubine> Title: Mounten – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<Guest23506> also ich hätte bei der fstab gedacht das es so aussehen sollte für das o.g. beispiel:
<Guest23506> z.b.: /drive_2tb/Netzwerk/Audio    /home/patrick/Audio               ext4    auto                0 1
<dadrc> Guest23506, guck dir mal meinen zweiten Link an, wenn man Ordner mounten will, geht das etwas anders
<Guest23506> @dadrc welcher link?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab#Einzelne-Ordner-einhaengen
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest23506> Oh, danke .. und das : /media/Daten/Downloads  /home/Max/Downloads  none  bind  0  0 passiert dann auch automatisch bei jedem Systemstart?
<dadrc> ja
<Guest23506> jetzt noch kurz die frage, der Ordner /home/patrick/Audio muss erstellt werden, oder wird automatisch der Ordnername aus dem ersten Parameter (also /drive_2tb/Netzwerk/Audio) übernommen? und wie sieht das mit den berechtigungen aus?!
<dadrc> muss es vorher schon geben
<dadrc> die berechtigungen der dateien bleiben erhalten
<Guest23506> Super... danke :)
<dadrc> gern
<Guest23506> ....fahre den linux rechner gerad neue hoch und bin gespannt wie 'n Flitzebogen ob das klappt. :) Hoffe nur ich komme dann auch noch via TeamViewer auf den Rechner, der steht nämlich gerade nicht in meiner Nähe ..........
<Guest23506> ...hmm... wie befürchtet, läuft teamviewer nach dem neustart nicht automatisch ..... hast vllt noch n tipp wie ich den über putty zum laufen kriege?:)
<dadrc> Guest23506, sollte /usr/bin/teamviewer sein
<dadrc> Also einfach `teamviewer &` eingeben
<Guest23506> ...interessant, jetzt erklärt mir ubuntu das es C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\teamViewer.exe ausführen will....
<JCoenraats> Kann jemand mir bitte sagen, obwohl es die Moglichkeit gibt Ubuntu statt Windows 7 zu installieren und die verschiedene Partitionem dabei wieder eins zu machen=
<Guest23506> ....du meinst nur noch Ubuntu drauf und kein anderes System?
<k1l> JCoenraats: öhm, kannst du das etwas genauer erklären? willst du windows7 komplett löschen und ubuntu neu installieren?
<JCoenraats> Stimmst. Und ohnne andere Partitionen, außer notwendig fuer ubuntu
<JCoenraats> k1l richtig
<k1l> JCoenraats: klar. du kannst die partitionen löschen.einfach eine live-cd oder einen live-usb-stick booten und dann "die ganze festplatte nutzen" auswählen beim installieren
<Guest23506> ...na dann sicher dir doch einfach alle daten von deinem windows, die du brauchst (Eigene Dateien, Bilder, etc) irgendwo hin und mach dann die Platte komplett platt?
<k1l> JCoenraats: aber alle daten sind dann gelöscht.
<JCoenraats> Ich soll dabei denken, ich kann ein Kopïe dieser Daten machen, und dan wieder benutzen wenn ich Ubuntu installiert haben
<JCoenraats> z.B. die .doc, .docx und .xls/files
<k1l> JCoenraats: ja, ein backup machen. nach dem ubuntu installiert wurde ist alles vorher gelöscht
<devilangel81> bin wieder da habe ebend meine Bluetooth Maus an meinem Desktop PC auch mit Ubuntu 12.04 getestet allerdings mit einem Dongle von Belkin da hat es funtioniert
<JCoenraats> danke fuer die Antworten. Soll es verabreden mit meinem Freund, es is nicht mein Komputer
<devilangel81> Bluetooth ist doch eigendlich ein Standart oder? dann müsste doch eigendlich die Maus an meinem Laptop genauso gut funktionieren
<Guest23506> kann mir vllt. noch jemand helfen beim VSFTPD Server die SSL Verschlüsselung zu aktivieren ?`
<dadrc> Guest23506, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd#Weitere-Optionen 
<kubine> Title: vsftpd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Die "logischen Optionen" 2-5 auf YES setzen
<dadrc> Dann noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd#SSL-Zertifikat-erzeugen 
<kubine> Title: vsftpd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest76192> wieder da
<Guest76192> und unter einer Live Session von Ubuntu und mit dem Micro USB Modul von Belkin funktioniert meine MS Maus 5000
<Guest76192> wie finde ich jetzt raus wie das Module mit Ubuntu arbeitet um vielleicht den Internen Chip meines Vaio Laptops auch zum conekten zu bringen ???
<Guest76192> conecten
<dadrc> Dürfte nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Was für ein Bluetoothmodul hast du denn im Laptop?
<Guest76192> wie das im Laptop heißt weiß ich nicht
<Guest76192> kann man aber sicherlichrausfinden per konsole oder
<Guest76192> ?
<dadrc> ja, sollte in `lspci` oder `lsusb` drinstehen
<Guest23506> @dadrc der key ist bereits erstellt laut der beschreibung, wenn ich aber nun in der vsftpd.conf die betreffenden einträge aktiviere kann man sich nicht mehr auf dem ftp server einloggen
<jokrebel> !enter > Guest76192
<kubine> Guest76192: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<dadrc> Guest23506, keine Fehlermeldung? Startet der Server mit SSL? Hast du in deinem FTP-Programm auch SSL aktiviert?
<Guest23506> Nein keine Fehlermeldung. Wie erfahre ich ob der Server mit SSL startet?
<Guest23506> Im FTP Programm ist SSL aktiviert
<dadrc> sollte im Log stehen
<dadrc> Ich schätze, /var/log/vsftpd.log
<Guest23506> Die Logdatei gibts nicht, obwohl das Log laut Cfg. aktiviert ist
<dadrc> Kann sein, dass das in die daemon.log umgeleitet wird
<Guest23506> auch eine deamon.log Datei gibt es nicht
<dadrc> Naja, dann start den Server eben in 'nem Terminal
<Guest76192> wie kann man nochmal vom Terminal past ausführen?
<Guest76192> paste?
<papachaotica> Guest76192: mit pastebinit
<Guest76192> muss mal kurz neustarten 
<papachaotica> wtf, linux ist nicht windows. ein reboot wird _nur_ für ein kernelupdate benötigt
<devilangel81> wieder da
<papachaotica> moin, ich versuche grad im ssh-server ein chroot und dort ein shell zu bekommen, das klapt soweit mit einem vollständigen debootstrap system, leider bekomme ich dort bekommen ich aber kein root zugriff, user ist in beiden system mit der gleichen uid angelegt und in chroot system member of sudo, jemand ein tipp
<papachaotica> das system dient dazu verschieden user die ihr backup auf dieser kiste ablegen von einnander zu trennen, da für das backup rsync verwendet werden soll reicht kein sftp, und für das rücksicher brauch jeder user root wegen rechten
<devilangel81> das gab die Konsole aus http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/0JZ3
<kubine> Title: Clip #0JZ3 (at www.heypasteit.com)
<devilangel81> ist jetzt bloß die frage welches ist das Blutooth Modul?
<k1l> da ist kein bluetooth drin soweit ich das sehe
<k1l> wenn er nochmal wiederkommt soll er mal windows booten und dort nicht das bluetooth ausstellen. teilweise kann ein windowstreiber das ding so abschalten, dass es unter linux nicht benutzbar ist
<syntroPi> Was habe ich falsch gemacht: Ich bekomme immer "Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:  linux-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae" WARUM?
<k1l> syntroPi: welches ubuntu genau? welches programm nutzt du?
<syntroPi> habe gerade ein neues server 12.0.4.1 i368 aufgesetzt und scheinbar meint er nun der kernel update pfad ist blockiert? 
<syntroPi> bin jetzt gerade auf 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<syntroPi> bin mir keiner schuld bewusst, habe noch nicht an apt rumgeflickt oder so
<k1l> syntroPi: ja neue kernel werden per apt-get upgrade nicht installiert. das musst du dist-upgrade nutzen
<k1l> !apt-get > syntroPi 
<kubine> syntroPi: Informationen zu apt-get finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<k1l> da steht warum und wieso
<syntroPi> yup lese da gerade schon. dist-upgrade belässt mich aber auf 12.04.1 richtig?
<Christel_Mett_> wie kriegt man raus, in welchem Format Datei-/Ordnernamen formatiert sind?
<k1l> syntroPi: ja, das ist kein release-upgrade
<Christel_Mett_> (utf8/isoxxxx etc.)
<syntroPi> file <dateiname>
<syntroPi> k1l, super danke funzt prima && wieder was gelernt :D
<Gezeitenwurm> Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit in einer Verzeichnisstruktur mit Unterverzeichnissen Dateien zu löschen, die alle einem bestimmten Muster entsprechen?
<dAnjou> Gezeitenwurm: find
<ppq> +1 für find
<Gezeitenwurm> find? das verstehe ich grad nicht, sorry.
<ppq> Gezeitenwurm: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find
<kubine> Title: find › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> Gezeitenwurm: mit find suchst du erst nach dem muster und führst dann einen befehl auf die ergebnisse aus
<dAnjou> mit -exec oder -execdir
<dAnjou> oder gleich mit -delete
<dAnjou> vorher testen!!
<Gezeitenwurm> Achso, mit find Dateien finden und dann an rm übergeben?
<MasterOfDisaster> Gezeitenwurm: na, gleich '-delete' anhängen ans find kommando. das löscht
<MasterOfDisaster> Gezeitenwurm: z.B.: find -iname foo*.bar -delete
<MasterOfDisaster> Gezeitenwurm: wennst unbedingt rm nehmen willst, dann eher: find -iname foo*.bar -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<Gezeitenwurm> OK, jetzt hab ichs geschnallt. Danke euch.
<dAnjou> MasterOfDisaster: find -iname foo*.bar -exec rm '{}' \+
<MasterOfDisaster> dAnjou: ja auch recht - ich hab ungern shell expansion da nochmal dabei, daher xargs.
<dAnjou> MasterOfDisaster: da is keine shell expansion dabei
<captain> kommtz einer von euch aus münchen?
<jokrebel> !ot > captain 
<kubine> captain: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<captain> hoppla falscher channel
<grossing> ist sk1 im normalen Ubuntu-Repo?
<ppq> grossing: nein, auf der entwicklerseite gibts aber ubuntu-pakete zum manuellen download. vllt. findest auch auch ein von einem entwickler betreutes ppa..
<jokrebel> grossing: Was ist das?
<grossing> jokrebel, http://sk1project.org/
<kubine> Title: sK1 Project (at sk1project.org)
<grossing> ok danke
<KojiroAK> Welches Paket muss schon wieder installiert sein, damit Nautilus mit Zeroconf/Avahi umgehen kann?
<KojiroAK> Genau geht es darum, dass man möglichst in Nautilus auf ssh/sftp "Freigaben" zugreifen kann.
<ppq> KojiroAK: das macht gvfs
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: Das geht aber hier 
<KojiroAK> Welche über Avahi angeboten werden.
<KojiroAK> jokrebel~ klar unter einem Ubuntu wird das ootb gehen. Ich hab nur ein LXubuntu mit Nautilus installiert.
<KojiroAK> ppq~ unter "Netzwerk durchsuchen" kriege ich nur "Windows-Netzwerk".
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: Wobei ich kein Avahi nutze.
<LupusE> hi
<ppq> KojiroAK: "Unabhängig davon unterstützt das GVFS auch die Namensauflösung über Avahi. Hierzu muss an den Servernamen noch ".local" angehängt werden (Beispiel: Heimserver.local). Über Avahi werden nur Server erkannt, auf denen ebenfalls ein Zeroconf-Service läuft (Avahi, Bonjour). Avahi gehört in Ubuntu zur Standard-Ausrüstung."
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount
<kubine> Title: gvfs-mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<KojiroAK> ppq~ Namensauflösung ist nicht wichtig. avahi-discover findet schon die "Freigabe".
<KojiroAK> Sonst wäre die Frage nach einer alternative, bei der man die per Avahi angepriesene SSH  "Freigabe" anklicken kann und ein Programm diese öffnet.
<KojiroAK> smb oder nfs möchte ich da weniger nutzen.
<KojiroAK> s/smb/cifs/
<Rudi123> nabend zusammen
<brainheadz> Rudi123: nabend
<Rudi123> hab mir gerade drei neue 3TB platten eingebaut und möchte die nun partitionieren. logical_block_size unter /sys/block liefert 512B, physical_block_size ist 4K.
<Rudi123> werde mit parted und kib als einheit partitionieren, das alignment müsste dann also stimmen. kann man die logical_block_size eigentlich auf 4K ändern bzw. würde das überhaupt was bringen?
<derchiller> hi. what directories of the / mounted partition are normally safe to delete?
<derchiller> i have a little space problem here
<KojiroAK> Ahh, es muss als Typ wirklich sft-ssh sein nur ssh geht leider nicht.
<bekks> Rudi123: Nein. Nein. :)
<brainheadz> derchiller: /tmp ?
<sysdef> !german>derchiller
<sysdef> ...
<derchiller> ja schon bemerkt
<sysdef> thank you ;p
<bekks> brainheadz: /tmp wird sowieso beim Booten geleert.
<ppq> derchiller: mach mal ein 'sudo apt-get clean', das dürfte schonmal viel bringen
<sysdef> derchiller: schau dir mal ncdu an
<ppq> ls -lahS $(find /home -type f -size +50000k) ## das listet dir dateien >50mb in /home nach größe sortiert auf, zum aufräumen nützlich
<derchiller> ich will kein chroot machen und hab 0 bytes frei auf der partition. kann mich deswegen nicht mehr anmelden und hab von cd gebootet. ich will einfach nur ein bisschen platz machen, damit ich erstmal normal booten kann. die root partition hat 10G
<bekks> Das geht mit find aber schöner ;)
<ppq> bekks: -ls meinst du? joa, das da war fix aus der history gegrept :p
<Rudi123> das gibts ja net... ich partitionier die platte und die laufwerksverwaltung sagt immer: "Warning: The partition is misaligned by 3072 bytes."
<jokrebel> derchiller: Und wieso kein chroot und einfach erstmal die älteren Kernel deinstallieren?
<jokrebel> Rudi123: _wie_ partitionierst Du denn?
<Rudi123> gparted und laufwerksverwaltung gingen jetzt schonmal nicht
<ppq> Rudi123: wenn du in gparted beim anlegen "ausrichten an: MiB" wählst, sollte alles passen
<derchiller> jokrebel: ich such etwas automatisierbares
<ppq> Rudi123: auch für ssds oder neue platten mit 4k sektoren
<Rudi123> hm? "ausrichten an" finde ich hier nicht. hab lucid
<Rudi123> lediglich "auf zylinder auf-/abrunden", das ist aber angewählt
<Rudi123> ich boote mal in quantal... vll liegts an nem zu alten gparted
<ppq> eben das darf nicht angewählt sein
<ppq> ja, in neueren versionen ist MiB auch die vorauswahl
<jokrebel> Rudi123: Beim anlegen einer neuen Partition kann man sehr wohl "ausrichten an: MiB" wählen.
<jokrebel> Rudi123: Was ist das für Versionsnummer von GPArted?
<Rudi123> jokrebel: ich sagte ja: lucid. da gibt es das tatsächlich nicht. habe jetzt quantal gebootet und schwupps isses da
<ppq> Rudi123: mit der version aus lucid sollte es auch klappen, wenn du NICHT an "zylindern" ausrichten lässt :)
<Rudi123> ppq: ok danke, gut zu wissen. ich partitioniere jetzt einfach mit quantal und wechsel dann wieder zurück zu lucid
<jokrebel> Rudi123: Aber _lucid_ ist der Name Deines Ubuntu, nicht die Versionsnummer des benutzten Programms - aber egal…
<Rudi123> jokrebel: das ist richtig, nur ist in lucid immer die gleiche version installiert wenn man es nicht bewusst ersetzt. packages.ubuntu.com sagt 0.5.1
<jokrebel> Rudi123: Besonderer Grund, warum Du Lucid (Server oder Desktop?) und nicht gleich die aktuelle LTS installierst?
<Rudi123> server aber mit nachinstallierten gnome. unity kommt mir in seinem aktuellen stand nicht aufn desktop ;)
<jokrebel> Rudi123: Weiß ich ob Du nicht mit nem PPA oder so ne neuere Version reingepackt hast? Und ausserdem ist es für Dich _ein_ Klick auf INFO. 
<Rudi123> ich hatte schon in quantal (live stick) gebootet, aber lassen wir das ;)
<Rudi123> danke
<ppq> Rudi123: übrigens: lucid kriegt nur noch bis april 2013 sicherheitsupdates, das ist nicht mehr lange. ich würde auch auf 12.04 setzen, das wird bis 2017 unterstützt. du kannst einfach ein xfce o.ä. nachinstallieren, das ist mit wenigen klicks von einem gnome2 nur schwer zu unterscheiden
<Rudi123> ppq: ja, ich weiß. der rechner ist nen server und vom nachinstallierten gnome abgesehen nutze ich auch nur server-pakete, da laufen die updates noch bis april 2015
<Rudi123> ist mir momentan zu viel aufwand neu zu installieren (dem upgrade traue ich nicht, hat mich schon mehrfach reingeritten), keine version nach lucid hat ein "killer-feature". werde das wohl noch bis 14.04 rauszögern
<ppq> na, wie du meinst
<jokrebel> oO n grafischer Server…
<bekks> jokrebel: Einfach blacklisten ;)
 * Big_Elmo findet es schade, dass es anscheinend für 12.04 keinen realtime-kernel mehr gibt
<ppq> Big_Elmo: linux-image-lowlatency sollte für die meisten audioanwendungen funktionieren
<Big_Elmo> hm, mit 10,4 hat es aber doch besser geklappt.
<ppq> ansonsten gibt es noch PPAs mit rt kernels, aber das ist natürlich wie jede fremdquelle mit vorsicht zu genießem
<dee> Hallo
<dee> Hat hier jemand Ahnung von BitTorrent? Erhalte beim Herunterladen von http://katawa-shoujo.com/download.php die Meldung "Problem connecting to tracker - <urlopen error unknown url type: udp>" und kann damit wenig anfangen.
<kubine> Title: Katawa Shoujo ◊ Download (at katawa-shoujo.com)
<dee> Downloadclient ist btdownloadcurses
<jokrebel> dee: Mit nem aktuellen Ubuntu und Transmission?
<dee> Ubutnu 10.04
<dee> jokrebel: Ok, mit Transmission scheint es zu gehen. Danke!
<jokrebel> dee: Gerne
<dee> bye bye
<PBeck> hi
<PBeck> kann man den unity switcher so konfigurieren, dass er alle fenster wieder anzeigt und nicht gruppiert?
<k1l_> uff. spontan wüsste ich das nicht. aber im dconf dschungel könnte ich mir da nen setting vorstellen
<PBeck> k1l_: übrigens scheint es jetzt ein bisschen flüssiger zu sein, shopping lens war noch aktiviert, vielleicht hat dies gestern ausgebremst, configs löschen, hat auch noch was gebracht
<PBeck> aufm netbook muss ich es allerdings noch testen
<Minipluto> PBeck: naja man kann natürlich mit dem ccsm einen anderen Switcher auswählen und den von Unity deaktivieren
<Minipluto> Meine Empfehlung ist der Static Application Switcher ;)
<PBeck> wo finde ich die einstellung? bin schon am hoch und runter suchen ;)
<swed> Hallo, ich suche einen kleinen leicht konfigurierbaren Socks Server. Welchen kann man da empfehlen?
<PBeck> hum usb startmedium ersteller hat nen bug, der läuft nicht durch ...
<jokrebel> PBeck: Hier ging das schon mehrfach. Was macht Dich da so sicher, dass das ein Bug ist? Hast Du Fehlermeldungen?
<PBeck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1060345
<kubine> Title: Bug #1060345 “usb-creator-gtk crashes under lubuntu 12.10 beta 2...” : Bugs : “usb-creator” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<PBeck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1054712
<kubine> Title: Bug #1054712 “usb-creator-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV” : Bugs : “usb-creator” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<PBeck> gibts mehrmals, bei mir möchte er den bootmanager erstellen und dabei crasht er
<jokrebel> PBeck: Da geht es um die Betaversion und es ist grad mal einer den das betrifft…
<jokrebel> ah
<jokrebel> PBeck: Und auch die 2te meldung war vor dem Release
<jokrebel> PBeck: Hast Du 12.10?
<PBeck> jokrebel: mich betrifft es halt, neuinstallation und läuft nicht durch.
<PBeck> jop
<jokrebel> PBeck: Was heißt "läuft nicht durch"? Fehlermeldungen (2te Nachfrage)? Vielleicht auch mal aus dem Terminal heraus starten und versuchen. An verschiedenen Rechner probiert? Mit verschiedenen Sticks und ISOs?
<jokrebel> PBeck: Ist das ein 64bit?
<Minipluto> PBeck: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/temp/ccsm-1.png Aber dann nicht vergessen im Unity-Plugin die Tastenkombination für den Switcher zu deaktierieren.
<NTQ> hi. wie kann ich denn bei einem neu erstellten nutzer einstellen, dass standardmäßig bash statt sh genutzt wird, wenn ich mich über ssh einlogge?
<ppq> NTQ: die standard-shell eines users kannst du mit chsh festlegen
<ppq> !chsh > NTQ 
<kubine> NTQ: Informationen zu chsh finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chsh
<PBeck> jokrebel: ok gut machen wir problemlösung, ich teste gerade aus dem terminal ;) Mit 11.04 ging gestern noch das bespielen vom stick, also wirds nicht am stick liegen
<PBeck> Minipluto: danke ich schau mal :)
<NTQ> ppq: danke schön, hat geklappt
<PBeck> pbeck@atlantis:~$ usb-creator-gtk 
<PBeck> Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<jokrebel_> PBeck: sofort nach dessem Aufruf? Auch ohne USB-Stick?
<PBeck> ich wähle das image aus, lösche den stick. gebe das passwort zum löschen ein, dann verschiebt er alle dateien, will nochmal das passwort, installiert den bootloader und dann gibts den speicherzugrifffehler
<jokrebel_> PBeck: In den gepasteten Bug-Reports sah ich nicht was nach sowas klang. Sicher dass das wirklich zu Deinem Fehler passt? Muss mir hier erstmal was zurechtbauen um das mit 12.10 zu checken.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: hast du nicht 12.10?
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Test läuft grad. (auf nem 12.10er mit ner 12.04er CD)
<PBeck> jokrebel_: normalerweise testet man die funktion ja erst, wenn man sich ein neues image installieren möchte. Ich wollte 12.10 gleich noch mit einer anderen architektur auf ein anderes notebook installieren und dabei ist mir halt der fehler aufgefallen, sonst hätte ich das ja erst wieder in zwei jahren angeschmissen ;)
<mrkaykay> Könnt ihr mir was zu dem Fehler sagen? ich habe oben in der Leiste ein Rotes ausrufezeichen in ubuntu http://nopaste.me/paste/1944968888509423a3c53e1
<kubine> Title: W:Failed to fetch http:de.ar - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<k1l_> mrkaykay: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in einem terminal und dann wieder hier zeigen
<PBeck> mrkaykay: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/940825
<kubine> Title: Bug #940825 “apt-get update reporting “not acceptable"" : Bugs : “apt” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mrkaykay> k1l_,  bringt nichts...  "update" gibt selben fehler aus, upgrade läuft fehlerfrei durch
<k1l_> mrkaykay: ja zeig mal bitte
<PBeck> scheint bestätigt zu sein und man könnte den main server benutzen, dass sollte gehen
<k1l_> manchmal reicht schon auf die hauptserver zu stellen, wenn der deutsche server ne macke weghat
<PBeck> http://blog.fbausch.de/2012/03/17/ubuntu-12-04-repository-probleme/
<ppq> de.archive.ubuntu.com ist eine mirror rotation, einfach ein bisschen warten und noch ein apt-get update dürfte auch helfen
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Hab jetzt zwar grad nicht die Möglichkeit den Stick zu testen, die USB-Creator-Aktion aus einem 32Bit-12.10 heraus mit ner 12.04er-32bit-CD ging aber fehlerfrei.
<mrkaykay> k1l_,  PBeck  , paketquellen -> von deutschland Server auf Hauptserver ändern hat es wohl gefixxt :) danke
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Denke, in 5-10Minuten könnt ich den Stick auch probebooten.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: das brauchst nicht :) Danke schonmal für den test. 
<PBeck> jokrebel_: komischerweise habe ich mit 12.10 gerade mehrere solcher probleme. Vielleicht gehe ich ja doch auf 12.04
<PBeck> jokrebel_: langsamer geworden scheint es mir auch
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Vielleicht ist ja die gesamte Installation bei Dir etwas verbogen? Oder Du hast ein Hardwareproblem (was mir bei Speicherzugriffsfehler eigentlcih immer als erstes einfällt)
<PBeck> jokrebel_: deshalb installiere ich ja immer neu :)
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Wenn das neue Installationsmedium aber nicht ganz koscher ist hilft das auch wenig.
<PBeck> hum
<PBeck> ich teste noch ein bisschen ;) danke für deine hilfe
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Gerne (Der Stick bootet übrigens korrekt)
<PBeck> jokrebel_: ich teste mal aufm netbook ob ich da erzeugen kann
<PBeck> so bis später
<mrkaykay> weiß einer wie ich den kalender bei unity wieder in die leiste oben bekomme... hab den irgendwie mal entfernt
<PBeck> Minipluto: so aktiviert, wenn du am ende der liste bist, bewegt sich das auswahlrechteck dann auch weiter nach rechts bis es nach vorne springt?
<Minipluto> PBeck: o.O what he sais?
<PBeck> ah verdammt ... wenn ich es viermal hintereinander mache, dann funktionierts zweimal richtig
<PBeck> wtf was ist mit meinem system los -.-
<PBeck> da hängt irgendwas
<Minipluto> PBeck: ich versteh nicht was du mir sagen willst oder worum es geht
<PBeck> Minipluto: ich halte alt gedrückt und wechsle mit tab, bin ich beim letzten kommt man wieder beim ersten an. Die animation geht jedoch erstmal rechts weiter hängt dann ein bisschen und kommt dann nach vorne
<PBeck> jokrebel_: aufm notebook ist er auch abgestürzt, vielleicht hat das image was
<Minipluto> PBeck: das kann ich gerade nicht rekonstruieren aber habe auch noch 12.04. Bin aber gerade dabei, 12.10 auch eine USB-Platte zu packen, dann probiere ich es dort mal aus
<Minipluto> PBeck: also abgesehen von ein paar unschönen kleinen Grafikfehlern fällt mir da nichts ungewöhnliches bei dem Static Application Switcher auf
<PBeck> Minipluto: du tier :) Irgendwas liegt bei mir im argen ...
<PBeck> Minipluto: hast du irgendwelche effekte deaktiviert?
<Minipluto> PBeck: also ich hab nur vom Unity Plugin die Tastenkombinationen deaktiviert, die vom Static Application Switcher verwendet werden (Alt-Tab z.B.) und dann den Static Application Switcher aktiviert und noch ein paar Konflikte lösen lassen, nach denen er gefragt hat. Sonst ist das quasi frisch
<PBeck> Minipluto: wie viele fenster offen?
<PBeck> bei zwei hatte ich den effekt gerade nicht
<PBeck> ab drei kommt er bei mir manchmal, ab vier immer
<Minipluto> PBeck: 6
<Minipluto> PBeck: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/temp/application-switcher.ogv
<Minipluto> sieht aber bei jeder neuen Version grottiger aus ;)
<PBeck> hat doch den gleichen fehler
<PBeck> das rechteckt gehts rechts weiter
<PBeck> -t
<PBeck> Minipluto: teste mal mit zwei dann siehst was ich meine
<Minipluto> ach so ich dachte das wäre bei dir schlimmer
<Minipluto> muss ich erst wieder umbooten, bin schon wieder auf 12.04
<PBeck> normalerweise muss er wieder nach links sliden
<PBeck> aso nicht nach links, einfach wieder vorne anfangen
<Minipluto> denke mal das ist ein Bug, an dem man erst mal nichts machen kann
<PBeck> hum
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-03
<kukuck> Tach, gibt es hier auch support für "evolution"
<k1l> kukuck: kommt drauf an :)
<k1l> wir können es gerne versuchen, aber wenn man hier nicht weiterkommt helfen oft nur die spezialisten weiter
<kukuck> k1l,  ich will im Kalender , den google account eintragen... entweder mach ich was falsch oder es gibt einen Bug,  bekomme ich immer als fehlermeldung"kann keine Verbindung zum Proxy-Server hergestellt werden"
<kukuck> wir können ja mal schritt für schritt durch gehen oder?
<kukuck> evolution öffnen - kalender - neuer kalender - ART:google - name ist beliebig? - Benutzername = email - dann auf liste abrufen klicken - 
<kukuck> dann kommt der Error
<k1l> ich selber nutze keine evolution. hmm
<k1l> aber eigentlich klappt das mit dem kalener nicht über die email. bei thunderbird muss man da eine google-kalender adresse aus den google-kalender einstellungen kopieren
<kukuck> ich will irgendwie mein Kalender vom Smartphone in Ubuntu haben... muss kein google sein...
<dadrc> Jo, ich würd den einfach über ical oder so importieren
<k1l> hmm, aber das hier sagt auch deinen weg : http://fernmannblog.wordpress.com/2009/06/26/howto-google-mit-evolution-synchronisieren/  ist aber von 2009 halt
<kukuck> dadrc,  ja habe ich auch probiert... evolution scheint bei mir nicht richtig zu laufen
<kukuck> k1l,  kann man thunderbird irgendwie in unity integrieren ohne immer thunnderbird öffnen zu müssen?
<k1l> ist evolution-webcal installiert?
<k1l> und hast du nen proxy irgendwie dazwischen?
<kukuck> kein proxy , und ja installiert
<kukuck> hab auch versucht die ical adresse per console zu übergeben
<kukuck> hat auch irgendwie nicht geklappt... weder mit http noch https
<k1l> hmm
<kukuck> ja kriese... bleibt mir nichts anderes möglich als thunderbird...  am besten ich code irgendwann meinen eigenen Kalender dann bleiben meine Daten auch bei mir :D
<jokrebel> kukuck: Evolution und Google-Kalender gehen hier (an nem anderen Recher der grad schon hochfährt) einwandfrei.
<kukuck> jokrebel,  merkwürdig... warum ausgerechnet bei mir nicht... weiß wohl nur der herr der ringe
<jokrebel> kukuck: Welches Ubuntu? Welche Evolution-Version?
<jokrebel> kukuck: Und Du nutz wirklich Google-Kalender?
<jokrebel> kukuck: Wenn ich hier das durchspiele kommt nach klick auf "Liste abrufen" eine Passwortabfrage.
<kukuck> jokrebel,  klar bin ich mir sicher das es der google-calender ist, ubuntu 120.4
<jokrebel> kukuck: Da hast Du da wohl doch irgendwelche Proxyeinstellungen die das verhindern.
<kukuck> jokrebel,  im networkmanager sind keine drinne... und in evolution nutzt er auch die "direkt verbindung"
<kukuck> eine andere möglichkeit fällt mir nicht ein
<jokrebel> kukuck: Start Evolution mal aus dem Terminal heraus und spiel das ganze nochmal durch. Vielleicht kommen da ja weitere Meldungen.
<kukuck> jokrebel,  soll ich zusätzlich noch eine option anzeigen damit mir das terminal meldungen ausgibt?
<kukuck> also zum start von evolution - xx? 
<jokrebel> kukuck: Und den _gesamten_ Output pastest Du dann bitte mal 
<jokrebel> nö
<jokrebel> !paste > kukuck
<kubine> kukuck: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<kukuck> jokrebel,  merkwürdig http://nopaste.me/paste/465854360509507fe49029
<kubine> Title: (evolution:26318): e-data-serv - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<kukuck> wohl ein schlüsselbund problem?
<jokrebel> kukuck: Du nutzt autologin?
<kukuck> ja, aber ich muss das pass zum boot immer eingeben..
<jokrebel> kukuck: BIOS-Passwort und Passwort-wegen-verschlüsselung ist was anderes
<kukuck> jokrebel,  ne mein freund das meinte ich nicht,,.. nach dem anmelden fragt er mich trozdem nach dem passwort für den schlüsselbund... na ja die option habe ich deaktiviert, ich melde mich mal ab und seh ob das problem bestehen bleibt. bis gleich
<mrkaykay> jokrebel,  also das problem dehnt sich aus... bis in die benutzeranmeldung... wenn ich automatische anmeldung deaktiviere, muss ich beim hochfahren trozdem nur auf ein "anmelden" button klicken und kann mich einloggen ohne passwort abfrage... kann ich irgendwie das login Fenster reparieren oder woran liegt es ?
<jokrebel> mrkaykay: Äh wie wer?
<jokrebel> mrkaykay: Ach
<mrkaykay> ich schätze als ich wieder ubuntu-desktop gnome deinstalliert habe ist es zu diesen Fehler gekommen -.-
<jokrebel> mrkaykay: Nick-Change wärend eines Supportvorgangs ist nicht grade förderlich
<mrkaykay> jokrebel,  sry keine ahnugn wie mein nick vorher war... 
<jokrebel> mrkaykay: Du bist aber schon der, mit dem Google-Kalender--Evolution--Problem?
<mrkaykay> richtig
<kuckuck> :P so habs wieder ;;)
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Wirst Du denn anschließend nicht zur Eingabe des Schlüsselbund-Passworts aufgefordert?
<kuckuck> nein
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  wie wir festgestellt haben war es ein problem mit dem schlüsselbund, automatische anmeldung war aktiv, habs es versucht unter "benutzer" zu deaktivieren, scheinbar war das nicht möglich denn beim erneuten hochfahren kann ich mich ohne passwort einloggen, das passwort muss ich später dann nachträglich eintippen.
<jokrebel> klingt erstmal mächtig verbogen. Was genau hast Du denn wild umeinander-installiert und gelöscht?
<kuckuck> ich schätze es geht nicht seid dem ich wieder ubuntu-desktop gnome deinstalliert habe
<kuckuck> hab die txt file zum glück noch jokrebel  ein kleinen moment
<kuckuck> jokrebel, http://nopaste.me/paste/141418735850950b81ee14c
<kubine> Title: Commandline: apt-get install u - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Wieso hast ubuntu-desktop deinstalliert? Und welche $buntu-desktop hast Du _jetzt_?
<kuckuck> diese dateien habe ich auch wieder gelöscht
<kuckuck> ich nutze unity
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Warum deinstallierst Du das?
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  als ich ubuntu-desktop gnome installiert habe wollte ich es auch wieder vollständig deinstallieren, so bin ich in das software center log gegangen und alles was installiert wurde habe ich wieder runtergeschmissen
<kuckuck> und runtergeschmissen habe ich es weil mir unity doch besser gefallen hat
<jokrebel> _Warum_? Chronischer Festplattenplatzmangel oder einfach nur Aufräumwut?
<kuckuck> hab nen leichten mangel, gnome zieht so 350mb
<koegs> vor allem sollte man erwähnen das ubuntu-desktop und gnome zwei verschiedene pakete sind :)
<jokrebel> ubuntu-desktop _ist_ Unity --- und Unity nutzt viel Unterbau von Gnome.
<kuckuck> hmm alles wieder installieren ? :D bringt wohl auch nichts...
<koegs> kuckuck: wenn du unity willst, solltest du "ubuntu-desktop" installieren, alle notwendigen abhängigkeiten werden dann sowieso nachgezogen
<kuckuck> aber WENN gnome diese pakete zusätzlich installiert hat müssten diese doch auch runter können :/
<kuckuck> schaut gut aus.... koegs  http://nopaste.me/paste/194403405450950cf8db5f6 das sind nur die pakete die ich gezielt nicht haben wollte... aber was ist mit dem letzten "ubuntu-desktop" hmm
<kubine> Title: Die folgenden zusätzlichen Pa - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<kuckuck> ich melde mich kurz mal ab zum test..
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  koegs  also das nachinstallieren von ubuntu-desktop hat nichts gebracht.. beim loginfenster kann ich mich immer noch einfach reinklicken ohne das passwort angeben zu müssen
<koegs> kuckuck: in den Systemeinstellungen kannst du beim Benutzer einstellen ob bei der Anmeldungn nach dem Passwort gefragt werden soll, bitte überprüf das mal
<kuckuck> habe ich, dort gemacht... anmeldeoption, passwort "dort sind 5 sternchien" , Automatiosche Anmeldung steht auf AUS
<kuckuck> ah.. ok jetzt funtkioniert es richtig... glaube ich.. ich meld mich mal ab
<kuckkuck> jokrebel,  koegs  so ein jammer.... jetzt ist der ganze key-ring im arsch... habe bei der benutzeranmeldung immer noch keine passwort abfrage bevor ich in mein system bin, jetzt funktioniert die legetimierung nicht mehr... keine ahnung was da kaputt ist.. ich werde versuchen mein passwort mit passwd zu fixxen
<kuckkuck> bei passwd muss ich jetzt nichtmal ein altes Passwort angeben... sondern direkt ein neues festlegen
<jokrebel> kuckkuck: Sorry, aber kein Wunder bei Deinem Wilden rumgepfrimel.
<kuckkuck> ich versuche es doch nur gerade zu biegen :D
<kuckkuck> nie gui müsste doch zuverlässig sein... ist alles so instabil
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Hast Du schon mal versucht, einen vielmals gebogenen Draht wieder grade zu bringen? Ein Knick ginge ja noch… </OT>
<kuckkuck> jokrebel, koegs  hab so den anschein das die gui nicht so zuverlässig ist wie die konsole
<benste> hi, kann mir evtl. jemand mit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1072074 helfen ?
<kubine> Title: Bug #1072074 “software-properties-gtk crashs - wrong key” : Bugs : “software-properties” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> benste: Schon mal versucht es zu reinstallieren?
<benste> mir oder ohne purge ?
<benste> ne noch nicht da es mir zu tief im system steckt
<benste> also nen einfaches reinstall solved es nicht
<benste> jokrebel: meinste ich soll mal nen purge versuchen ?
<benste> sorry jokrebel_ haste meine nachrichten bekommen ?
<benste> oder wurdest du disconnected ?
<benste> kann man ubunut-desktop problemlos entfernen ?
<jokrebel> benste: Nein bin schon noch da und habs auch glesen. Warum willst Du ubuntu-desktop entfernen?
<benste> wenn ich nen purge mache entfernt er es mit
<benste> habe es aber jetzt schon gemacht
<benste> aber selbes problem auch nach dem purge
<jokrebel> benste: Geduld ist nicht grad Deine Stärke?
<benste> :) ne ich hatte nur nochmal geschrieben weil du dich mit nem _ angemeldet hast
<jokrebel> benste: Wenn ich mir Deinen Bug-Report so anschau, könnt es vielleicht ja auch ein Python-Problem sein.
<jokrebel> benste: _Das_ meinte ich ja auch nicht, sondern dass Du was fragst ob Du es tun sollst und wenn dann keine Antwort kommt tust Du es einfach ;-)
<benste> ich dachte das wäre der python code aus den software properties ?
<benste> jokrebel ja ich bin schon nen bischen genervt das es mir vor nen paar wochen quasi mein ganzes system ins unbrauchbare zerschossen hat mit dem upgrade
<benste> deswegen auch so ungeduldig
<jokrebel> benste: Hatte in der Zwischenzeit meinen 12.10er gebootet und es ausprobiert ;-)
<benste> klappts bei dir ?
<jokrebel> ja
<benste> mh.. upgrade oder fresh install ?
<jokrebel> upgrade schon zu Alpha-Zeiten
<benste> kann es evtl. auch mit der hardware zusammen hängen ?
<benste> es gab ja mal einen bug das die unbekannten geräte es zum absturz bringen
<benste> aber der scheint ja vor release resolved zu sein
<jokrebel> …wobei meines kein 64bit ist.
<benste> aber ich glaube wenn der bug bei allen wäre wäre er schon gefixed - sonst würde ja keiner propietäre treiber haben
<benste> ich kam eben nur drauf weil ich eigentlich den AMD treiber brauche
<benste> und der download von denen nicht geklappt hatte
<jokrebel> benste: Du vermutest nen größeren Fehler? -> Datensicherung/Backup und dann erst weiterexperimentieren. Ich würd für den Anfang mal ubuntu-desktop (und dann vielleicht noch python) reinstallieren.
<benste> ja datensicherung habe ich
<benste> ubuntu desktop ist gerade neu drauf
<benste> dann probiere ich jetzt mal python
<benste> python scheint übrigens 2.7 zu sein und nicht 3.0
<benste> jokrebel und das problem bleibt bestehen
<benste> könnte es damit zusammenhängen das ich gar keinen richtigen grafiktreiber installiert habe ?
<benste> bzw. den manull entfernen musste um überhaupt wieder ins system zu kommen ?
<benste> jokrebel würde es stören wenn ich mir gerade mal den aktuellen AMD treiber wieder isntalliere ?
<jokrebel> benste: Auch hier ist python 2.7.3-0ubuntu7 was sagt denn ein "apt-cache policy software-properties-gtk"?
<benste> 0,92,9
<benste> status 100
<benste> und ne url mit 500 davor
<benste> bei dir ?
<jokrebel> auch
<jokrebel> benste: Ruf es doch bitte nochmals aus dem ternial auf und NoPaste _alles_ (inclusive Befehlszeile) mal.
<jokrebel> !paste > benste
<kubine> benste: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<benste> software properties oder was andres ?
<jokrebel> benste: ja
<benste> kk
<benste> jokrebel hier mit syntax highlighting http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329134/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<benste> ist aber glaube ich ziemlich gleich mit dem im bug report
<benste> jokrebel so mal ne ganz dumme andere frage - kann es sein das es noch gar keinen AMD grafik treiber für das aktuelle ubuntu gibt ?
<benste> wir haben doch beide Xorg 7.7 oder ?
<benste> max. laut AMD ist aber 76
<benste> 7.6
<jokrebel> hab hier 1:7.7+1ubuntu4 keine Ahnung was AMD sagt
<^GeCk0^> moin. ist es möglich einen Tastendruck per Konsolenbefehl zu emulieren? Ich habe ein Bluetooth-Headset und möchte den Anruf-Knopf am Headset mit dem Befehl für die Taste Alt-Gr belegen, wenn ich dann nochmal drücke soll die emulierte Taste dann "losgelassen" werden
<k1l> benste klar gibts nen amd treiber für 12.10. der ist auch in den offiziellen quellen von ubuntu drin
<benste> k1l: funtkioniert er bei dir ? - ich kann halt die software properties nicht öffnen
<benste> k1l: hast du evtl. nen paketnamen für mich ß
<benste> ?
<^GeCk0^> benste, bei mir funktioniert das ganz gut
<k1l> benste: wenn du aber den amd treiber von der amd seite lädst, dann kann es sein, dass der probleme macht
<k1l> benste: software-properties-gtk?
<k1l> das muste du mit alt+f2 starten
<benste> ja das geht bei mir nicht
<benste> darüber ist ja mein bug report :)
<benste> k1l: ^GeCk0^ - habt ihr ne hybrid grafik oder nur ne normale ?
<^GeCk0^> benste, der beta-treiber von der amd-seite geht bei 12.10 auch
<^GeCk0^> hd 8570
<benste> also dekstop und keine hybrid ?
<^GeCk0^> jepp
<benste> - kommen über das ubuntu paket eigentlich auch updates des treibers ?
<k1l> benste: hab gar keine amd
<benste> ^GeCk0^:  - nur der beta oder auch der stable vom 22.10
<benste> :)
<^GeCk0^> der stable hat bei mir nicht gefunzt, nur auf 12.04
<k1l> benste: updates nur bedingt. aber verabschiede dich mal von dem windows-gehabe, dass das neuste immer das beste ist
<benste> nö das sage ich ja nicht - nur bei ubuntu wars normal der fall - zumindest in den letzen 7 jahren ;)
<k1l> benste: ich fahre mit den nvidia treibern aus den quellen seit jahren sehr gut
<benste> k1l: ich habe erst seit 2 jahren wieder AMD
<benste> naja ich verusche mich mal am stable treiber
<benste> wenigstens weis ich diesmal wie ich ihn entfernen kann ;)
<jokrebel> benste: Gib uns doch mal ein lspci bitte.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI benste 
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<benste> jokrebel added to
<benste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1072074
<kubine> Title: Bug #1072074 “software-properties-gtk crashs - wrong key” : Bugs : “software-properties” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> benste: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon
<kubine> Title: radeon › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<benste> so ich wage jetzt mal den neustart
<benste> bis nacher ;)
<benste> hoffentlich :-&
<^GeCk0^> gibts ein gtk applet das mir die verbindungsqualität von bluetooth-geräten anzeigt?
<^GeCk0^> ich such mich grad tot
<^GeCk0^> für gtk
<dAnjou> ^GeCk0^: da sowohl unity und gnome3 und gnome2 gtk verwenden, musst du schon mit der desktop umgebung und ubuntu-version rausrücken
<^GeCk0^> gnome3
<dAnjou> und das sowieso bei jeder frage
<dAnjou> gnome-shell?
<^GeCk0^> jepp auf 12.10
<dAnjou> womit krieg ich raus, welche knoten meine dns-namensauflösungsanfrage mitnimmt? ich habs mit dig probiert, aber der zeigt mir nur den lokalen rechner als server
<dAnjou> und das kann ja nich alles gewesen sein
<dAnjou> es sei denn er cachet
<^GeCk0^> mit dem programm wireshark kann man ganz gut tracen
<benste> jokrebel k1l ^GeCk0^ - selbstverständlich hat der treiber in version 12.10 bei mir nicht funktioniert ;)
<benste> könnte noch den 12.11 ausprobieren ;)
<^GeCk0^> der Treibr aus den Paketquellen?
<^GeCk0^> fglrx-installer
<benste> ne der von AMD
<benste> so heist das paket ?
<^GeCk0^> jepp
<benste> dann probier ich das auch noch mal 
<^GeCk0^> evtl auch fglrx-installer-updates
<benste> abe rich bekomm halt immer unity ohne menü ;)
<^GeCk0^> fglrx-updates
<^GeCk0^> ;)
<benste> yeah weitere 250MB von meinen monatlichen 1 Gb weg ;)
<benste> wenigstens mit HSDPA+ :)
<benste> bin ja mal gespannt obs das wert ist / war
<^GeCk0^> ^^
<^GeCk0^> ansonsten installier gnome-panel bzw gnome-shell ;(
<benste> ne das problem ist das kein glx vefügbar ist da der treiber nicht geladen ist
<^GeCk0^> gnome-shell hat nen fallback auf gnome-panel und letzteres benötigt kein 3D-beschleuniger
<benste> das bekommt compiz nicht hin
<benste> ja ich will mein system aber schon nutzen könnne ;)
<benste> dann nehm ich lieber den intel treiber wie jetzt gerade da läuft unity ja
<benste> nur 2D grafik beschleuchnigung gibts dabei keine
<benste> und der AMD lüfter läuft auf max
<^GeCk0^> ja das is standard ^^
<benste> das macht dann auch beim akku nen unterschied zwischen 2h oder 10h :)
<benste> es hat ja in 12.04 schonmal geklappt ich war ja auch ganz überascht
<^GeCk0^> http://svenseidel.net/blog/2010/ati-grafikkarten-unter-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: ATI-Grafikkarten unter Ubuntu (at svenseidel.net)
<^GeCk0^> wegen deinem lüfter ;)
<benste> ja ich weis ja das es geht mit treiber
<^GeCk0^> auch nicht
<benste> und will ja auch den treiber
<benste> so und erneut neustarten ;)
<^GeCk0^> aber es gibt konsolen-befehle zum einstellen der Lüftergeschwindigkeit
<benste> ne der überhitzt ja so schon ...
<^GeCk0^> löl
<^GeCk0^> ok
<benste> so ... und 3* dürft ihr raten - ich habe kein unity nach der isntallation von fglrx-updates )
<benste> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<benste>   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)
<benste>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<benste>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<benste>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<benste> und der control center startet nicht da angeblich der treiber nicht läuft ...
<benste> ist schon echt nervig
<benste> noch ein letzter verusch mit dem 12.11 treiber - weitere 150 mb :)
<benste> lol Warnung: Neuinstallation der Alternative /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf ist erzwungen, weil Linkgruppe x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf defekt ist
<jokrebel> benste: Wenn die Menüzeile fehlt kann das auch andere Ursachen (Profil; Theme…) haben.
<benste> ne also ich habe jeweils nen menü oberhalb jedes fenster
<benste> aber das mit dem prfil ist auch ne idee
<benste> ich hatte da nach dem update die userberechtigungen falsch gesetzt bekommen
<benste> sollte ich auch mal prüfen was in ~  root gehört
<benste> nur der ordner QT gehört mir nicht
<benste> auf einen neuen versuch ...
<Minipluto> ist das korrekt dass es in 10.04 noch nicht den Ordner /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ gibt und man entsprechende Konfigurationsdateien nach /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ packen muss?
<Minipluto> schööönen Samstag noch
<Minipluto> hoppla
<jokrebel> wie stell ich denn unter KDE auf chromium als Standardbrowser? In den Systemeinstellungen unter Standard-komponenten - Webbrowser - bei "mit folgendem Browser" chromium eingetragen bringt nur einen "Browser lässt sich nicht starten: KDEInit kann "chromium" nicht starten: Could not find 'chromium' executable.
<bekks> Dann installier chromium doch einfach? :)
<catweazle> ist bei Chromium immer noch diese ppa-geschichte aktuell bekks?
<bekks> Welche PPA-Geschichte?
<catweazle> bei 12.04 war doch nur ein total veralteter chromium im repo
<k1l> catweazle: iirc hat sich das nicht groß geändert
<bekks> Ich habe Chromium noch nie genutzt. :)
<bekks> Ich nutze wenn dann nur Chrome Dev oder Chrome Canary. :)
<k1l> in quantal ist aktuell 22
<bekks> Das ist Chrome Stable.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn ich chromium (natürlich bereits installiert) über das Icon in den Menüs oder über ALT+F2 eingebe geht es ja!
<jokrebel> es geht nicht zB. aus nem Link im Chat heraus
<dAnjou> jokrebel: eigentlich heißt das chromium-browser
<jokrebel> Ah gefunden: da reicht es nicht chromium einzutragen, da muss chromium-browser stehn.
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Danke
<Rudi9> nabend
<Rudi9> hat jemand erfahrungen mit GRUB2 auf nem RAID5?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<bekks> Aber das ist garantiert nicht das, was Du eigentlich wissen willst.
<Rudi9> hehe
<Rudi9> ich bekomm es absolut nicht zum laufen, der server-installer von precise wirft mir ein "Executing grub-install /dev/sda failed. This is a fatal error"
<bekks> Und was hat das mit RAID5 zu tun?
<Rudi9> was leider nicht hilfreich ist rauszubekommen warum... ich hatte dann auch schon auf nem live-system etwas herumprobiert, ein grub-install /dev/md0 hat immer ein segfault geliefert
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn da genau?
<Rudi9> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS Server
<bekks> Kannst du mal ein sudo fdisk -l in einen Pastebin werfen bitte?
<Rudi9> klar, moment bitte
<speckmade> Ich interessiere mich für eine "Netzwerkinstallation" mit "HD-Image". - Wo stehen denn Details dazu?
<speckmade> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation scheint mich im Kreis zu schicken...
<kubine> Title: Netzwerkinstallation › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rudi9> bekks: sorry dass es so lange gedauert hat. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411547/
<Rudi9> wundere dich nicht über die kleinen platten, ich teste das momentan in ner VM bevor ich mich ans echte system ranwage. 15GB entspricht 1,5TB, die 20GB entsprechen 2 TB
<kubine> Title: Rudi9 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Rudi9: Wieso sehe ich da keine mdX Devices?
<Rudi9> oh sorry, muss ich noch assemblen. das ist in nem live-system
<Rudi9> das eigentliche bootet ja nich
<Rudi9> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411552/
<kubine> Title: Rudi9 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Rudi9: Und ein cat /proc/mdstat auch noch bitte :)
<Rudi9> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411557/
<kubine> Title: Rudi9 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<its_mario> Guten Abend
<its_mario> Folgendes Problem, ich müsste so 50GB belegt haben auf der HDD, wenn ich im Festplattenbelegungs Tool bin, und meine HDD analysiere wird mir das auch bestätigt.... JEDOCH steht oben in klein 95GB belegt - 20GB frei , aber laut analyse sind nur rund 50 Belegt... 
<its_mario> meine HDD ist LVM verschlüsselt
<bekks> LVM ist keine Verschlüsselung.
<bekks> its_mario: Zeig mal bitte ein lsb_release -a und ein df -h / in einem Pastebin.
<its_mario> luks... oder wie auch immer, hauptsache ihr wisst was ich meine :D
<bekks> LVM ist was ganz anderes als LUKS. Und DU solltest wissen was Du meinst ;)
<its_mario> http://nopaste.me/paste/483266282509576350e4d7
<kubine> Title: blablla:~$ lsb_release -a - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<bekks> Ich behaupte - genau wie df - dass Du 90GB belegt hast.
<its_mario> bekks,  wie kann ich sehen welche datei so viel belegt?
<bekks> Das sind mehrere hunderttausend Dateien, die 90GB belegen.
<bekks> Du kannst aber z.B. herausfinden, wo wirklich viel belegt wird:
<bekks> du -hx --max-depth=1 /
<its_mario> Denn ursache dafür ist das ich ein  2.enutzer angelegt habe, die files auf den 2ten kopiert worden sind, und der 1.te benutzer wurde vollstädnig gelöscht
<bekks> Das werden wir gleich sehen, ob das die Ursache war/ist :)
<its_mario> lol? 
<its_mario> http://nopaste.me/paste/6935090385095770cc31ac
<kubine> Title: 8,8M bin - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<its_mario> root? 
<bekks> Ja, schau da halt mal rein...
<its_mario> bekks aber den benutzer root gibt es rein theoretisch garnicht...
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Wieso sollte es den denn nicht geben?
<ppq> vielleicht meint er, dass root kein gültiges passwort hat
<bekks> Der Root User ist der User mit der EUID 0 auf deinem System. Den wird es immer geben.
<bekks> ppq: Japp.
<its_mario> aber liegt der ordner root in /  weil ich hab dem dort auch einmal in /home/ jedoch ist dort nichts drinne und die ganzen files vom root sind in /root/
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> grep root /etc/passwd sagt ganz klar, dass das Homedirectory von root /root ist.
<its_mario> http://nopaste.me/paste/1713369531509578b607506
<kubine> Title: 44K root.purple - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<its_mario> ich werd davon nicht schlau... es gibt keine file oder irgendwas was 45gb hat...
<its_mario> auch nicht versteckt
<bekks> cd /root; du -hx --max-depth=1 .
<bekks> Und das wieder in ein Pastebin.
<bekks> Und ein ls -lah /root/ auch.
<its_mario> auf root desktop liegt nur eine nat.dump.0610 die ist 1gb groß
<Rudi9> its_mario: das ist ziemlich sicher der trash...
<bekks> Dann ein ls -lha /root in ein Pastebin bitte.
<bekks> Rudi9: Ziemlich sicher nicht, denn das hätte man schon gesehen.
<sysdef> ncdu ist auch recht hilfreich beim jagen
<Rudi9> bekks: liegt der von root etwa nich unter /root/.local/share/Trash? da liegt er jedenfalls bei normalen usern
<its_mario> bekks,  querry der link
<bekks> its_mario: Lösch mal den Papierkorb von root ;)
<its_mario> wie?
<its_mario> ahh es macht klick :D nautilus ist schuld :D
<bekks> Du hast Nautilus/etc. als root benutzt. Da kann man dann auch den Papierkorb löschen.
<bekks> Man nutzt Nautilus nicht als root. Das macht Nautilus auch nicht von alleine ;)
<Rudi9> das problem hatte ich auch mal - und seitdem mach ich das auch nimma
<its_mario> :) wie ärgerlich... ich hab mir vorhin auch noch so die gedanken gemacht... "ach der löscht das wohl direkt von der platte" xD
<Rudi9> bekks: hast du bei meinem RAID5-problem eine idee?
<bekks> Rudi9: Ich sehe da kein RAID5 Problem. Ich sehe da ein Problem mit der Installation von Grub.
<bekks> Rudi9: Liegt dein /boot auf einem RAID5?
<Rudi9> ja, liegt in dem md0
<Rudi9> mounten lässt es sich auch
<its_mario> bekks,  also nautilus "müll" kann mir die daten nicht anzeigen... gibts ein anderen weg?
<bekks> Rudi9: Aber grub läuft nicht auf einem RAID5.
<Rudi9> its_mario: gksu -- nautilus --no-desktop
<bekks> Rudi9: Mach ein RAID1 aus /boot
<Rudi9> bekks: ok, ja, das hatte ich als notfallplan - aber angeblich kann grub2 ja mit raid5 umgehen
<Rudi9> its_mario: alternativ trash-cli installieren
<Rudi9> bekks: gut, ich denke dann mach ich das. denn alles was ich bei google gefunden habe ist entweder "grub2 kann mit raid5 umgehen" (ohne irgendwas weiter) oder "das geht mit einem grub-install /dev/md0" (bei mir nicht) oder "gibs auf, mach nen raid1"
<its_mario> OMG ich schaff es einfach nicht den Trash zu löschen xD
<Rudi9> mal noch eine allgemeinere frage: ist es von der performance her besser wenn ich / statt auf ein RAID5 auf ein RAID1 installiere und nur für meine datenhalte (von der ich im prinzip nur lese) ein RAID5 nutze?
<its_mario> sudo rm -r /root/.Trash ?
<Rudi9> its_mario: wenn dann /root/.local/share/Trash ;) ja, grundsätzlich geht das
<its_mario> Rudi9 mein held :D hier hast du eine imaginäre erdnuss 
<its_mario> danke
<Rudi9> gerne
<Rudi9> naja ich mach das jetzt einfahc mal...
<Rudi9> bekks: danke für deine hilfe
<daniel> hi
<its_mario> bekks,  die ordner die ich vom anderen user kopiert habe, für die hätte ich jetzt keine berechtigung... ist es richtig wenn ich denen 777 rechte gebe oder ist ein anderes angebracht? 775?
<bekks> Ähm. Völlig falsch.
<bekks> Wo liegen die Dateien ganz genau? In /home/neueruser ?
<its_mario> Desktop grösten teil
<its_mario> ach auch bilder Dokumente usw
<its_mario> aber alles in /home/neueruser
<bekks> Zeig mal ein ls -lha /home/ bitte
<its_mario> http://nopaste.me/paste/1689129187509580f255240
<kubine> Title: insgesamt 16K - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<its_mario> @ bekks 
<bekks> Warum hast du "root" unter /home liegen?
<its_mario> weiß ich nicht... dort ist nur ein ordner drinne
<its_mario> .local und dort ist rythmbox
<its_mario> achso
<its_mario> ich löschs einfach mal ;)
<its_mario> aber bekks  das steht da doch garnicht? :D
<bekks> In /home sehe ICH in deinem Paste "neuer" und "root".
<bekks> Sind das reale Ausgaben oder hast du die irgendwie verändert?
<its_mario> neuer ist nur mit meinem benutzer abgeändert
<its_mario> neuer = ich
<bekks> Ok. Ich möchte REALE Ausgaben sehen und nicht irgendwelche Änderungen.
<its_mario> ok bekks  wenn es hilft
<bekks> Also was ist die Ausgabe von ls -lha /home/ ?
<its_mario> bekks,  genauso nur das wo "neuer" steht steht "me"
<bekks> Und wieso ist da ein "root" in /home ?
<bekks> Wie kommt der da hin?
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-04
<Styler2go> Moin. Ich möchte auf meinem Ubuntu das "original" Sun Java installieren... eine ahnung wie ich das machen kann?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Styler2go> habe ich auch gerade gefunden, danke :)
<Styler2go> hmm ich lese da nur etwas von borwser plugins?
<dadrc> Nö
<dadrc> Das ist da auch dabei, aber nicht nur.
<Styler2go> Hmmm Ich will dann die Java bin so ausführen aber der zeigt einen fheler:
<Styler2go> root@v0132:/opt/Oracle_Java# ./jre-7u9-linux-x64 -bash: ./jre-7u9-linux-x64: cannot execute binary file
<bekks> Ja, dann mach sie ausführbar.
<Styler2go> wie?
<bekks> Steht in dem Artikel.
<Styler2go> irgendwie nicht...
<bekks> Irgendwie sehr wohl.
<Styler2go> es sollten definitiv freundlichere menschen in einem irc sein. definitiv.
<Tero21> chmod u+x <datei>
<Tero21> zum ausführbar machen
<bekks> In den Anweisungen zu Jav 7 steht nichts davon, dass man /opt/Oracle_Java/jre-7u9-linux-x64 ausführen sollte. Damit ist ein Verzeichnisname gemeint.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java#Java-7-JRE
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Styler2go> ich lese da nur etwas von brwoserplugins
<Tero21> da steht alles komplett drin
<Tero21> ALLES
<Styler2go> wo denn für java 7?
<Tero21> nicht nur was über browser plugins
<bekks> Styler2go: 1104 012548 <+bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java#Java-7-JRE
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tero21> in dem link der anfangs gepostet wurde
<Styler2go> ich bin da drauf
<Styler2go> soll ichs euch noch markieren...
<bekks> Dann lies doch was da steht...
<Tero21> lol
<Styler2go> schon im 3. schritt wird von browser plugin geredet
<Styler2go> und ab da ständig
<bekks> Unsinn.
<Tero21> egal ob du neuling bist oder nicht...wenn man es von anfang an liest....steht da genau was DU haben willst
<bekks> Klick den Link an:
<Styler2go> bis zum 7. schritt dann kommt schon jdk
<bekks> 1104 012726 <+bekks> Styler2go: 1104 012548 <+bekks>  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java#Java-7-JRE
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Klick genau DEN Link an.
<Styler2go> ich bin auf dem link
<Styler2go> und wie ich been sagte
<Styler2go> schon im 3. schriutt steht browser plugin
<Styler2go> bis zum 7. und letzten
<bekks> Lesen was da steht...
<Styler2go> danach kommt das java 7 JDK und wieder dasselbe
<Styler2go> ganz ehrlich, ich sehe ausser zu java 6 keine infos über irgendetwas ohne browserplugin
<bekks> In dem Link den ich Dir gab: Punkt 1, 2, 4, 6
<Tero21> nur punkt 5 und 7 behandeln das browserplugin
<Styler2go> ok vill denk ich auch falsch mom...
<bekks> Du liest einfach nicht was da steht.
<Tero21> ganz einfach von anfang bis ende lesen
<Styler2go> also im esten schritt soll ich es entpachen und mit root rechten hinkopieren, das ist okay, 2. schritt webbrowser, egal, 3. schritt ebenfalls
<Styler2go> 4. schritt....
<Styler2go> achso mom
<bekks> Wow...
<Tero21> wieso is der 2. schritt egal?
<Styler2go> ohje gut :D
<bekks> Tero21: Wenns ihm nicht um das Browserplugin geht ist das egal :)
<Tero21> ein fuss nach dem anderen
<Styler2go> wie soll ich nen webbrowser beenden wenn ich nur ssh zugang hab....
<Styler2go> bzw es garkeien gui gibt...
<Tero21> das sind infos die nur du hattest
<Styler2go> ja sry
<Tero21> :)
<bekks> Klappts denn jetzt mit dem Lesen? :)
<Tero21> lol
<Styler2go> sry
<Styler2go> hab die ganze zeit gesucht wo etwas von wegen installieren doer so steht...
<Styler2go> aber das entpacken ist ja quasi schon das installieren^^
<Tero21> fast
<Tero21> das confen gehört zum installen dazu
<Styler2go> mal ne ot frage: wieso kann man das java nicht mehr mit apt-get installieren?
<bekks> Nach dem Insten muss man des confen bis des iwie funzt.
<bekks> Weil Oracle das verboten hat.
<k1l_> Styler2go: das steht sicher auch auf den java wiki seiten.
<Styler2go> Gibts gründe dafür?
<bekks> Lesen :)
<Tero21> gibt es
<Tero21> oracle hats verboten
<bekks> Steht auf der Wikiseite.
<bekks> Müsste man aber wieder ... nein, ich sags nicht nochmal.
<k1l_> Styler2go: 1. mal ist das oracle java nicht mehr der standard, 2. hat oracle die lizenz zum vertreiben den anderen entzogen.
<Tero21> lesen?
<Styler2go> danke k1l_ :)
<Tero21> so hat er es auch gelesen
<Tero21> nur anders
<Tero21> :)
<k1l_> Styler2go: und ganz im ernst. so wirst du mit dem server echt probleme bekommen, wenn du a) nicht lesen/lernen willst/kannst und b) mit so wenig grundlagen da rumfuhrwerkst (@ root etc)
<Styler2go> bis jetzt hab ich keine probleme mit :)
<Tero21> bis zum rm -rf / nicht.....
<bekks> Mit a) hast du definitiv Probleme.
<k1l_> Styler2go: mit dieser einstellung darfst du dich dann aber über gegenwind nicht wundern :/
<Styler2go> ja backups mach ich halt nicht...
<Tero21> halten nur auf
<Tero21> jaja
<n00bomatic> hey leute..wie kann ich tumbler in xubuntu deinstalieren?
<k1l_> n00bomatic: einfach das paket deinstallieren?
<dadrc> was auch immer tumbler ist.
<Tero21> hat als abhängigkeit xubuntu-desktop
<Tero21> hmm
<Styler2go> ok installation ging
<Styler2go> danke
<n00bomatic> jaja...es hat abhängigkeiten mit xubuntu-desktop....ist aber wohl ein meta-package
<n00bomatic> also sollte es nur das metapackage killen
<k1l_> das hat viele abhängigkeiten, auf desktop gedöns. frage mich auch waum man das deinstallieren will
<Tero21> dito
<Tero21> warum willst du das denn de-installieren, n00bomatic?
<n00bomatic> so..erledigt...es killt tatsächlich nur das meta package..warum man das ding loswerden will? weil es eine plage ist...xubuntu soll resourcenschonend sein, aber tumbler scannt immer alle verzeichnisse die man mit thunar  öffnet, was die cpu auslastung hoch treibt und einen unglaublichen speicherhunger entwicket...
<n00bomatic> kurzum tumbler is ein no-go..
<Tero21> ok
<k1l_> imho hat lubuntu eher die ressourcen-schonungs krone auf. xubuntu ist schon relativ groß geworden
<n00bomatic> ach ja..und wen man mit wechselmedien mit bildern/videos hantiert , dan verhindert tumblar das man das medium unmounten/ejecten kann, weil es immer einen aktiven prozess auf das selbige hat...
<n00bomatic> naja..xubuntu ist irgendwo ein mittelding...nachdem gnome2 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird hat man nicht so die große auswahl an alternativen..
<nevchen> n00bomatic:  mate
<n00bomatic> mate braucht noch ein oder zwei jährchen...
<Tero21> 2jahre sind viel......
<Styler2go> Habt ihr auch eine anleitung wie ich eine tar file installiere?
<Styler2go> zbs. das? http://www.t2-project.org/packages/libxcursor.html
<kubine> Title: T2 package - trunk - libxcursor - X11 Cursor management library (at www.t2-project.org)
<n00bomatic> lxde ist dann doch zu spartanisch, unity meistens eeine qual, gnome 3 ein paradebeispiel des "am-user-vorbeientwickelns" und kde einfach nur überladen
<Tero21> tar-dateien packt man aus
<k1l_> Styler2go: ich wette die haben eine readme
<Tero21> punkt
<Styler2go> hm
<n00bomatic> Styler2go: naja..laden, entpacken, kompiliern udn installen
<n00bomatic> denke ich jetzt mal
<Styler2go> ok
<Tero21> paket öffnen
<Tero21> und
<n00bomatic> sollte in einer README stehen--oder INSTALL-..oder so
<Tero21> "lesen"
<n00bomatic> wie auch immer..fazit...xfce erschien mir im moment als die beste wahl zu sein...
<nevchen> n00bomatic:  mate funktioniert finde ich schon sehr gut
<Styler2go> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Styler2go> ach ich lasses einfach...
<nevchen> aber geschmacksache
<nevchen> doch das wird OT
<Tero21> uff
<n00bomatic> Styler2go: du brauchst schon den compiler und die make/auto tools..
<Tero21> such doch mal per google ob es für dein ubuntu evtl pakete gibt von libxcursor
<Styler2go> k ging
<k1l_> Tero21: gibts
<Tero21> na dann...
<n00bomatic> Styler2go: wie Tero21 schon sagt...entweder gibt es schon ein paket, oder du installisert die den compiler...also sowas wie "sudo apt-get install build-essential" und versuchst es dann..
<Styler2go> ja es gab ein paket
<Tero21> nicht gleich mit kanonen auf spatzen schießen
<n00bomatic> arg...kaum geht man in die küche, schon hat jmd eine lösung gefunden..
<n00bomatic> :-p
<Tero21> erstmal das "einfache" (ver)suchen
<Styler2go> was man da alles installieren mus skann doch ned sein dass man des alles einzeln installieren muss.. ohje :D
<n00bomatic> das erinnert mich an ein quiz-spiel mit einigen medizinern...."ein wortfür  den abstand zwischen zwei objekten, entitäten, körpern ...??"...deren antwort.."interstitium" ...richtige antwort.."lücke".. ;-p
<Tero21> :)
<n00bomatic> was hast du den vor Styler2go??
<Styler2go> http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/90080-tectonicus-v207-expanded-mod-support/ auf linux zum laufen kriegen aber wird wohl nix
<kubine> Title: Tectonicus v2.07 (Expanded mod support) - Minecraft Forum (at www.minecraftforum.net)
<Styler2go> er gibt mir halt einen nach dem anderen fehler dann und naja... es nervt etwas...
<Tero21> seit wann beschäftigst du dich mit linux, Styler2go?
<Styler2go> richtig intensiv noch nie
<Styler2go> ansonsten immer mal kurz
<Tero21> definiere "intensiv"
<Styler2go> soll ich dir den wikitionary eintrag pasten oder wie? intensiv im sinde von genau  und lange dammit auseinander setzen eben
<n00bomatic> hmm..also mit minecraft habe ich nichts am hut..sehe jedoch das da bei tectonicus von jar-package die rede ist...ist das ein java-tool??
<Styler2go> ja deshalb brauchte ich ja das java von oracle
<k1l_> also ich hab da deutsche tutorials für die installation auf der seite gefunden. 
<Tero21> ok Styler2go
<Tero21> passt
<Styler2go> k1l_ grundsäzlich funzt es ja... aber er startet halt nie wiel immer wieder neue fehler kommen
<n00bomatic> java von oracle zu installen ist nicht soo das problem
<n00bomatic> da gibt es genug ppa-repositorys
<Styler2go> es ist ja jetzt installoiert :)
<Styler2go> aber es kommen immer neue fehler und bei dem jetztigen komm ich nicht weiter weil er irgendwas von openjdk jetzt wieder sagt
<n00bomatic> was sagt den in der konsole "java -version"?
<k1l_> !wf > Styler2go 
<kubine> Styler2go: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Styler2go> root@v0132:/home/minecraft# java -version java version "1.7.0_09" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_09-b05) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.5-b02, mixed mode)
<k1l_> und ich hoffe mal du startest die ganze schoße nicht als root
<Tero21> :)
<Styler2go> doch momentan schon
<Styler2go> aber nur zum testen
<n00bomatic> interessant..und trotzdem kriegst du openjdk fehlermeldungen?
<Styler2go> nein nicht direkt moment
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/VuJgEFPn
<kubine> Title: Forcing 64-bit native libraries Player skin cache is old or corrupt, cleaning.. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Styler2go> und wenn ich die "libjawt.so" google komm ich beim openjdk raus
<n00bomatic> was sagt den "locate libjawt.so"?
<Styler2go> locate command not found
<n00bomatic> oO
<Styler2go> :D
<n00bomatic> wtf? was für eine distri nutzst du denn???
<Styler2go> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<n00bomatic> da ist locate nicht dabei??
<n00bomatic> das wundert mich schon einwenig
<Styler2go> :D
<Styler2go> habs installiert
<Styler2go> root@v0132:/home/minecraft# locate libjawt.so root@v0132:/home/minecraft#
<Styler2go> nix irgendwie
<n00bomatic> dat ist schlecht
<n00bomatic> wie hast du überhaupt java installiert?
<Styler2go> nach der anleitung im wiki
<Styler2go> naja ich muss leider dirngend ins bett trotzdem danke
<Styler2go> gute nacht @all
<n00bomatic> hmm
<n00bomatic> also du könntest java nochmal sauber aufziehen
<Tero21> too late
<n00bomatic> ...oder eben schlafen gehen..;-p
<n00bomatic> ich finde gerade bei diesem java schlamassel sollte man es den leuten einfach machen..."hier hast du eine java7 ppa, eintragen und istalieren, fertig"...manuelle installation hat einfach zuviele stolpersteine, vor allem wen da noch dieses halbgare obenjdk rumgeistert..
<Tero21> mag sein
<Tero21> man sollte sich aber schon mal vorher mit der materie befasst haben, und nicht gleich in den ersten channel reinplatzen und fragen
<dadrc> n00bomatic, beschwer dich bei Oracle, die haben sich den Mist mit der Lizenz ausgedacht
<Tero21> um im nächsten moment wo man gerade eine antwort bekommt zu sagen "habe ich auch gerade ergoogled"
<dadrc> ansonsten, könnt ihr drüben weiterdiskutieren? dann sieht man, wenn hier jemand 'ne Frage hat, ohne die ganze Zeit mitlesen zu müssen
<k1l_> n00bomatic: das problem ist hier eher das java an sich. dazu kommt minecraft und dann noch nen schlecht gemachter mod von minecraft. als wenn das nicht reicht ist die bereitschaft des users engagement darin zu investieren minimalst.
<k1l_> n00bomatic: ich meine jeder von uns hat jetzt einzelnd mehr investiert als er.
<Tero21> kein problem
<Tero21> bin still
<n00bomatic> dadrc: ich weiß...dieser saftladen..die hatten mich 3 (!) mal zu vorstellungsgespräch geladen, als sie dann das angebot auf den tisch gelegt haben, konnte ich mir ein böses grinsen nicht verkneifen..
<n00bomatic> @all - offtopic?
<n00bomatic> naja..ich bin mal off..n8
<dreamon_> Könnte sich das mal jemand anschauen -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1331386/ -> ich vermute das ist an meinen Samba abstürzen schuld.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> net usershare info -> erzeugt diese Ausgabe.
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: das sind nur infos. schau ins log mit erhöhtem loglevel wenn dir samba kreppiert bzw lasse samba im non daemon mode laufen.
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, Ok. Was kann ich aber gegen diese "Info"Meldungen machen, die Tauchen hier ständig auf. kdenlive z.B. bevor es abstürzt spuckt es auch dieses zeug aus.
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: die seh ich nicht als problem an. ist halt nur info loglevel.
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, Wie erreiche ich ->  non daemon mode
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: guck in das manual. :)
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, In welchem Manual. "man samba"?
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: dein daemon heisst smbd. also was ist wohl dein manual? :)
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, Du gehst von Voraussetzungen aus, die mir gänzlich fehlen. "daemon" kenn ich nur aus Horrorfilmen. -> aber man smbd -> scheint wohl die richtigere Wahl zu sein-..
<sdx23> !Dienste > dreamon_ 
<kubine> dreamon_: Informationen zu Dienste finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<Loetmichel> sacht ma, hat eigentlich noch einer aussser mir das problem daß alle wechseldatenträger doppelt auf den xubuntu 12.10 desktop auftauchen?
<Loetmichel> und evtl eine lösung?
<dreamon_> sdx23, danke
<ppq> Loetmichel: ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, allerdings passiert das hier nur sporadisch
<ppq> wenn man draufklickt im thunar, das fenster schließt und ein neues thunar fenster öffnet hat man meistens nur noch einen eintrag
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, Demnach wollte du mir vorhin sagen: " lasse samba im non daemon mode laufen."-> Ich solle den Dienst stoppen und ihn händisch im Terminal starten. Habe ich das so richtig wiedergegeben.?
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: so dass die ausgabe im terminal landet. am besten mit hohem loglevel. ja.
<greenit> hallo, ich hab ein problem... hier der pastebin, ich bin mir net ganz sicher wie man das lösen kann... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1331525/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> greenit: huh. klingt nach ziemlich bösen fremdquellen die du da hast.
<jokrebel>  : greenit: . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<greenit> jokrebel, kann man auch über pastebinit das ganze in paste.ubuntuusers.de hochladen?
<jokrebel> greenit: Auch das würde gehn IIRC
<TheInfinity> greenit: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-bei-upgrade-von-12-04-auf-12/ - google spukct da aber recht schnell was aus.
<kubine> Title: Problem bei Upgrade von 12.04 auf 12.10 › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> greenit: und klingt sehr nach nvidia treibern aus fremdquellen
<greenit> ist euch paste.openstack.org recht?
<greenit> oder was versteht man unter einem nopaste-service?^^
<TheInfinity> greenit: völlig wurscht.
<greenit> hier jetzt meine ausgabe von lsb_release -a, apt-get update und apt-get dist-upgrade: http://paste.openstack.org/show/24185/
<kubine> Title: Paste #24185 | LodgeIt! (at paste.openstack.org)
<greenit> von dem link, den ihr vorher gepostet habt, also genauer gesagt der link von TheInfinity... muss ich da in allen betreffenden ordnern changelog.Debian.gz umbenennen?
<greenit> ok, danke für den link und die hilfe, hat sich somit erledigt, hab alle umbenannt, jetzt gehts^^
<speckmade> Launchpad-PPAs liefern noch nicht für Quantal - oder?
<sdx23> speckmade: das ist nicht allgemein zu beantworten.
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, Kannst du mir ein bestimmtes Loglevel empfehlen? 
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: depends. langsam hochschrauben hilft. ansonsten wieder manual lesen. auch da gibts ne beschreibung zu.
<floogy_> Hi, ich möchte beim Neustart sämtliche Dateisysteme, die in /etc/fstab dafür vorgesehen sind testen. touch /forcefsck oder shutdown -rF now überprüfen aber scheinbar nur systeme die nicht sauber ausgehangen wurden. Außerdem möchte ich nach badblocks suchen lassen und fsck anweisen diese zu markieren, dazu progressbar und verbose. Also etwa fsck -acfVC 
<floogy_> Wobei fsck -c nicht kennt, wohl aber e2fsck. Wird das an e2fsck durchgereicht?
<floogy_> Ooops, sorry: Options which are not understood by fsck are passed to the filesystem-specific checker.
<floogy_> Aber wie geht die Übergabe der Parameter bei /forcefsck? Ich hatte das gemacht und er hat nur das journal und den clean status geprüft. Das system war in null komma nix wieder oben. Es wurde aber berichtet fsck: / wird überprüft etc. 
<floogy_> Also meine erste Aussage stimmt nicht ganz, es wird aber nicht vollständig (-f) geprüft und nicht nach badblocks gesucht (-c)
<ppq> das fs muss in der fstab in der letzten spalte eine 1 (primär zu prüfen) oder 2 (sekundär zu prüfen) haben
<ppq> dann geht das mit /forcefsck, vorher nicht
<ppq> die wird von mountall interpretiert
<floogy_> Ja, aber wie werden die Optionen übermittel, die ich bei der Überprüfung haben möchte?
<floogy_> Also in meiner fstab sind die zu überprüfenden Dateisysteme mit 0 1 (/) bzw. 0 2 (/var, /home etc.) versehen. Das passt also schon
<ppq> zb in der /etc/default/rcS ganz unten FSCKFIX auf yes setzen, das entspricht dann schonmal einem e2fsck -p
<ppq> wie das mit badblocks gehen soll... hm
<ppq> vermutlich nur manuell. 
<floogy_> hm, ich möchte aber auf badblocks testen ... geht dann wohl nur manuell mit livecd etc. recovery mode etc.
<ppq> denke ich auch
<ppq> das automatisch zu tun ist auch ziemlich overkill, wenn du mich fragst
<ppq> dauert ja immer viele stunden
<k1l> badblocks kann auch mal sehr sehr sehr sehr lange brauchen. das macht bei jedem boot keinen sinn imho
<floogy_> Ok, dann mach ich erst mal -p (danke für den Tipp) und den rest manuell oder vom anderen ubuntu aus (multiboot).
<floogy_> Kil ja, klar, das will icvh nur jetzt einmal mache. Stimmt das macht dann unter defaults keinen Sinn.
<floogy_> s/icvh(.*)mache/ich\1machen/
<floogy_> sudo fsck -CVa /dev/sdb2 && sudo shutdown -rF now fährt sofort herunter. Woran  liegt das? Weil bei fsck -f fehlt?
<floogy_> Na, ich probiers jetzt halt mal.
<k1l> ist sdb2 noch gemountet?
<floogy_> Möglicherweise bin ich gleich weg ;)
<floogy_> Nee
<floogy_> Ok, lag am fehlenden -f. Das Dateisystem war clean, da gings gleich in den reboot.
<floogy_> So das kann jetzt dauern, afk
<bekks> Was auch immer man mit -CVa will. :)
<floogy_> Na ein bischen schauen wie's voran geht
<bekks> Wieso nicht einfach ein touch forcefsck auf das Dateisystem und dann neustarten?
<bekks> Bzw. wieso überhaupt neustarten?
<floogy_> wegen der badblocks überprüfung, wie bereits zuvor erwähnt.
<floogy_> neustart wegen '/' /var /home etc.
<bekks> Welche der angegebenen Optionen machen deiner Meinung nach denn einen Badblocks-Test?
<floogy_> Habe die alte Platte per gparted auf eine neue 'umgezogen'.
<floogy_> -c
<floogy_> bekks lies mal das backlog
<bekks> Habe ich.
<bekks> Im Backlog steht -CVa und nicht -c
<floogy_> Du musst schon genau lesen.
<floogy_> Quote: Außerdem möchte ich nach badblocks suchen lassen und fsck anweisen diese zu markieren, dazu progressbar und verbose. Also etwa fsck -acfVC
<MasterOfDisaster> floogy_: warum startest nicht mit einer LiveCD und machst das dort?
<bekks> Und du musst dich genau ausdrücken...
<floogy_> blah blah,, afk
<bekks> Ja, geh spielen. Draussen.
<floogy_> genau, und Du in Deinem Sanmdkasten. Jedenfalls Vielen Dank an ppq und k1l 
<leszek> hi
<bekks> floogy_: Geh einfach spielen. Wenn Du meinst, dass deine Vorgehensweise da auch nur im Ansatz sinnvoll ist, bitteschön.
<floogy_> Natürlich ist die sinnvoll, nicht nur im Ansatz. Aber buddel weiter hier im Sandkasten, oder schau einfach mal wie gparted funktioniert. Du hast da ja offensichtlich noch ein paar defizite um gparted angemessen supporten zu können. So mir reichts.
<bekks> Tschüss. Viel Spass draußen.
<floogy_> Dir noch viel Spaß beim rumfrotzeln und unnlötigen kommentieren. Die Leute werden's Dir danken ;)
<bekks> Was auch immer gparted mit der Sinnlosigkeit seines Vorhabens zu tun haben mag. *shrug*
<becksta> ahoi
<becksta> mein lokaler benutzer unter 12.04 kann plötzlich nicht mehr zu su werden
<becksta> "user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<becksta> zwei fragen:
<becksta> a) muss ich mir sorgen machen, dass mein system kompromitiert ist????
<becksta> b) wie krieg ich das wieder hin, ohn drüber zu bügeln???
<bekks> sudo ist nicht su.
<bekks> Und was genau hast Du denn getan, wonach dein User nicht mehr sudo nutzen konnte?
 * Tero21 ist jetzt AWAY (grund: auto-AWAY nach 180 min idle-zeit)
<bekks> !away | Tero21|wech 
<bekks> !away > Tero21|wech 
<kubine> Tero21|wech: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<becksta> gefühlt überhaupt nix... keine programme installiert... den rechner aus dem standby wieder aktiviert... dann konnte ich noch die bildschirmsperre deaktiveren... danach ging nix mehr
<bekks> Gefühlt. Und in Wirklichkeit? Man fliegt nicht einfach so aus der /etc/sudoers raus.
<becksta> und es geht weder sudo -s noch su, wobei su passt, da ich den root account nicht aktiviert hatte
<bekks> su kann nicht passen, da su nicht funktionieren wird, solange root kein gesetztes Passwort hat.
<becksta> gibts denn nen hack um mich wieder reinzulassen oder muss ich drüber installieren?
<bekks> Weder gibt es einen "Hack" noch musst Du neuinstallieren.
<becksta> ich bin ganz ohr
<bekks> Eine Live-CD reicht völlig aus.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn da ganz genau?
<becksta> ach ja... klingt gut... dann einfach die / partition mounten und mich in die /etc/sudoers wieder reinschreiben....????
<becksta> 12.04
<bekks> Kannst Du bitte nicht ganz so viele Punkte nutzen? Ein Punkt pro Satz statt neun reicht völlig aus.
<becksta> alaska
<bekks> Alaska?
<becksta> alaska = alles klar :)
<becksta> wenn ich mir die sudoers auf meinem homeserver so anschaue frage ich mich, wie der passende eintrag wohl aussehen müsste.
<bekks> Also was hast Du getan? Von alleine ändert die sich nicht.
<becksta> noch mal: ich habe keine ahnung. weder habe ich manuell an irgendwelchen konfigs rumgespielt, noch habe gerade was installiert o.ä. es entzieht sich meiner kenntnis
<becksta> war der von mir skizzierte weg prinzipiell der richtige?
<bekks> Ja, war er.
<becksta> und in welcher "syntax" schreib ich da was rein??? aus der referenz meines homeservers werde ich nicht so richtig schlau
<MasterOfDisaster> becksta: brauchst net unbedingt eine livecd, init=/bin/bash und mount / -o remount,rw geht auch
<bekks> !sudo | becksta 
<bekks> !sudo > becksta 
<kubine> becksta: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<MasterOfDisaster> becksta: und für die Zukunft: editier die sudoers nur mit visudo...
<becksta> auch wenn es offenbar nicht vorstellbar ist: ich habe die datei definitiv nicht händisch verändert.... 
<MasterOfDisaster> becksta: dann wirds vielleicht Zeit für tripwire, oder du hast an den Gruppenzugehörigkeiten deines Users rumgespielt
<becksta> was ist tripwire? und nein, auch habe ich nicht an den gruppen meiner user rumgespielt.... definitives nein
<becksta> @master: wie umgehe ich den boot von ner livecd genau??  brauche etwas mehr input zu deinen befehlenb
<MasterOfDisaster> becksta: im grub bootmenü kannst einstellen, was an den Kernel übergeben wird. da gibt's ein init=...., das änderst auf init=/bin/bash
<becksta> i see... merci.. das werd ich mal versuchen... 
<MasterOfDisaster> becksta: dann lädt nur der kernel und der rest von ubuntu wird net geladen
<MasterOfDisaster> becksta: vergiss net, dass / dann readonly ist
<MasterOfDisaster> becksta: daher noch ein mount / -o remount,rw
<becksta> hm.. wie kann ich dann die datei verändern
<becksta> hehe
<becksta> ok
<becksta> mal schauen, was geht.. bis später
<frager88> wenn ich ubuntu neu installiere und dann den ~/.ssh/authorized_keys für den ssh-server zurückkopiere - was muss ich dann noch beachten für den client?
<MasterOfDisaster> na denn prost :D
<k1l> mich würde erstmal die ursache interessieren? warum sollte man nach nem standby aus der sudoers fliegen? aber wenn man su und sudo -s nutzt hat man eh schon was falsch gemacht
<MasterOfDisaster> was auch immer. von mir aus kann jeder auf seinem System tun und lassen was er will, wenns ein root-pw setzen wollen, fein. aber sann sollens net rumjammern.
<MasterOfDisaster> frager88: am client wirst die ~/.ssh/known_hosts noch editieren müssen
<MasterOfDisaster> frager88: wennst die server ssh keys *nicht* kopierst, versteht sich.
<k1l> MasterOfDisaster: jupp.von sich aus fliegt kein user aus der sudoers :)
<MasterOfDisaster> k1l: na es ging schon obskur auch, z.B. rollback vom fs journal, aber das fällt normalerweise schon auf
<MasterOfDisaster> k1l: vielleicht ist ja einer bei ihm eingebrochen :)
<MasterOfDisaster> und hat nur seinen user/die standardgruppe aus der sudoers geschmissen, sonst nix :D
<k1l> und haut um ihn zu ärgern seinen user aus der sudoers? :)
<MasterOfDisaster> na mal sehen ob ers ohne rollator schafft, wieder root zu werden
<PBeck> hi
<PBeck> unity aufm netbook gefällt mir recht gut (gefiel mir auch mit 11.04), mit der einstellung no blur im dash startet es nun auch schonmal schneller, gibts sonst noch möglichkeiten unity zu beschleunigen? Gerade die suche nach befehlen etc ist so ein thema. Die funktion super und alt + f2 scheint ja recht identisch zu sein, könnte man bei alt + f2 auch das suchen abschalten?
<k1l> die super suche basiert auf zeitgeist. alt+f2 sieht zwar gleich aus nutzt aber path (iirc)
<k1l> software-properties-gtk kann man z.b. nicht über super (dash) starten
<NikP> Hallo.
<frager88> sorry, musste kurz vom pc weg und mein Bruder hat den PC ausgeschaltet
<PBeck> k1l: hum
<PBeck> k1l: ich beschwere mich zwar schon seit tagen, aber weg von unity will ich wirklich nicht :) Das globalmenu und der viele platz machen einfach spaß
<NikP> Ich habe mir meinen Mauszeiger zu DMZ-Black gewechselt, mich aus- und wieder eingeloggt, aber nur der Zeiger ist schwarz, alles andere (Hand, Ladesymbol usw.) ist immer noch weiß. Wie kann ich alles in schwarz wechseln? (So wie bei Fedora)
<PBeck> k1l: mit no blur ist es zumindest deutlich besser :) Vielleicht finde ich ja noch was raus, danke
<bekks> NikP: Wenn du nur den Mauszeiger änderst - dann wird auch nur der Mauszeiger geändert.
<NikP> bekks: Wie meinst du das?
<bekks> NikP: Du sagtest: "Ich habe mir meinen Mauszeiger zu DMZ-Black gewechselt".
<frager88> wenn ich also ubuntu neu installiert habe und die ~/.ssh/authorized_keys zurückkopiert, was muss ich da noch beachten für den Client?
<NikP> bekks: Gibt es für jeden Mauszeiger einzeln eine Option=
<bekks> NikP: Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht.
<NikP> bekks: Schau dir mal diese Anleitung an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mauszeiger
<kubine> Title: Mauszeiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> NikP: Wenn Du das Aussehen deines Mauszeigers anpasst - warum erwartest Du, dass irgend etwas anderes als das Aussehen deines Mauszeigers ebenfalls angepasst wird?
<Rudi9> tag zusammen
<bekks> NikP: Oder verstehe ich da irgendwas falsch?
<NikP> bekks: Zum Mauszeiger gehören auch die Ladesymbole und so. Das steht in der Config des jeweiligen Themes. Warum ist aber nur der Zeiger Schwarz?
<Rudi9> Kann mir jemand einen freien Cross-Plattform Passwort Manager (Ubuntu+Win) empfehlen? KeePass 2 läuft eigentlich unter beiden, setzt aber Mono voraus. KeePassX soll wohl auch gehen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen in der Hinsicht und hat eine Empfehlung?
<pc-fan> Rudi9: ich hab keepassx, tut auf beidem
<bekks> Rudi9: keepassx
<Rudi9> Wird der noch aktiv weiterentwickelt? Hinsichtlich dem Fall dass Sicherheitsprobleme auftauchen würden. Die letzte Version ist vom März 2010
<Rudi9> ah korrigiere, nehme alles zurück ^^
<Rudi9> die arbeiten wohl an KeePassX 2.0
<pc-fan> wollte gerade sagen http://www.keepassx.org/news/2012/10/367 ;)
<kubine> Title: KeePassX » Blog Archiv KeePassX 2.0 Alpha 3 released (at www.keepassx.org)
<Rudi9> da waren die finger nachm blick aufs changelog wieder schneller als der klick auf "News" :D
<Rudi9> ok super, dann nehme ich das. danke euch beiden!
<ring0> Rudi9, hier gibts auch noch eine kleine übersicht für eventuelle alternativen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Passwortmanager
<kubine> Title: Passwortmanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rudi9> ring0: thx
<frager88> master_of_master: was muss ich in der ~/.ssh/known_hosts beim client genau ändern?
<bekks> frager88: Dich einmal verbinden, damit der Host dort eingetragen wird.
<jokrebel> frager88: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH kennst Du schon?
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<frager88> danke euch
<frager88> Ich erhalte bei Ubuntu 12.04 während ich eine Sicherung erstellen will folgende Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411562/
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung vom homeverzeichnis › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<frager88> Woran kann das denn lieben und wieso /tmp? Ich will doch nur mein Homeverzeichnis sichern.
<frager88> *liegen
<Damagoo> frager88: /tmp ist aber nicht /home 
<jokrebel> vielleicht will er ja in /tmp (temporäres Verzeichnis) irgendwas zwischenspeichern, hat dort aber falsche Rechte?
<k1l> frager88: wie sicherst du?
<frager88> ich nutze das Ubuntu interne Programm zum sichern
<jokrebel> frager88: Also DejaDup?
<frager88> mein /tmp hat diese Rechte drwxrwxrwt  10 root     root        4096 Nov  4 15:41 tmp
<frager88> jokrebel: ja genau
<frager88> gesichert soll auf eine andere Platte
<frager88> die Platte auf die gesichert werden soll, hat folgende Rechte: drwx------  7 user user 4096 Okt 21 18:25 2TB Festplatte
<frager88> und es ist eine ext4 Platte
<frager88> und das Verzeichnis auf der Platte wohin gesichert werden soll, hat diese Rechte: drwxrwxr-x  2 user user      286720 Okt 23 12:28 aktuelle Datensicherungen
<k1l> frager88: ist /tmp vlt voll?
<k1l> achso, ist dein kram verschlüsselt?
<swed> Hallo, wie kann ich mir die Signalstärke eines wlans live anzeigen lassen, während ich mit diesem verbunden bin?
<dAnjou> probier mal iwconfig
<jokrebel> iwlist
<dAnjou> jo: iwconfig wlan0
<dAnjou> oder wlan1
<dAnjou> wie auch immer deins grad heisst
<dAnjou> jokrebel: und wie gehts mit iwlist?
<jokrebel> iwlist scan
<swed> ok gut iwconfig oder iwlist gibt mir schon mal werte wie tx-power, quality und signal-level. Wie stell ich es jetzt an, dass ich jede sekunde diesen wert aufgelistet bekomme, wie zb. bei ping
<swed> also sozusagen das ich den verlauf sehe
<dAnjou> watch davor
<dAnjou> manpages helfen weiter
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Hätt ich _das_ mal grad _Dir_ gesagt <g>
<dAnjou> jokrebel: mich mit dem befehl watch in dessen manpages zu schicken, waere voll klar gegangen
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Auch iwlist hat ne Manpage?
<dAnjou> ich hab in die usage geguckt und das so ausprobiert
<dAnjou> da kam bei mir nur (sinngemaess): Kenn ick nich oder Find ick grad nich
<dAnjou> und er wollte ja nur daten von dem wlan mit dem er grad verbunden is
<dAnjou> da war scan jetz nich das, an das ich als erstes dachte
<jokrebel> swed: Es gäb auch mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iwScanner ein grafisches Frontend 
<kubine> Title: iwScanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<swed> danke, ich komm damit zurecht, für den rest gibts ja kismet
<ring0> oder wavemon
<PBeck> jokrebel: mit sudo usb-creator... hat er es nun gefressen, hatte allerdings das vor ein paar tagen schonmal versucht
<PBeck> jokrebel: fehler ist nicht immer reproduzierbar
<jokrebel> PBeck: Hm, nun gut. Wär da nicht wenigstens gksu besser gewesen?
<frager88_> ja, kann mir keiner it meinen Backup-Problem helfen?
<PBeck> jokrebel: wieso?
<PBeck> jokrebel: habe mir keine gedanken gemacht ;)
<jokrebel> frager88_: Kaum, wenn Du auf Gegenfragen nicht antwortest…
<frager88_> hab keine gegenfragen gesehen
<jokrebel> PBeck: Na sudo ist was für die Komandozeile; der Creator ist aber doch ne GUI -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#root-bei-grafischen-Programmen
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> frager88_: 16:14 und :15
<jokrebel> sprich, schon vor ner halben Stunde
<frager88_> jokrebel: bin per webchat drin
<frager88_> hab es nicht mehr da
<ring0> <k1l> frager88: ist /tmp vlt voll?
<ring0> <k1l> achso, ist dein kram verschlüsselt?
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11760/what-is-the-difference-between-gksudo-nautilus-and-sudo-nautilus jokrebel ok
<kubine> Title: security - What is the difference between "gksudo nautilus" and "sudo nautilus"? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> PBeck: kurz: wenn man sudo für gui nutzt werden oft die rechte im home mit root überschrieben. das kann nachhaltig probleme machen
<frager88_> k1l: /tmp ist nicht voll und es ist nichts verschlüsselt
<PBeck> oft?
<k1l> PBeck: ja gedit ist so einfach fall, wo es gut geht. aber viele andere programme können damit nicht umgehen. deshalb besser nicht angewöhnen :)
<frager88_> eine ganz normale Ubuntuinstallation ohne Verschlüsselung
<PBeck> k1l: oki :)
<k1l> frager88_: hmm ok, dann weiß ich so spontan auch nicht
<frager88_> k1l: kann es evt. am RAM liegen?
<k1l> möglich
<frager88_> dann teste ich das mal, bis dann
<k1l> er hat da was mit io gemeckert. schau dir mal dmesg und syslog an obs da fehler gibt
<PBeck> gibts bei ubuntu 12.10 ne möglichkeit wpa verschlüsselung für den hotspot zu nutzen oder geht wirklich nur wpa?
<jokrebel> PBeck: Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen "wpa verschlüsselung" und "wpa"?
<jokrebel> PBeck: Oder woltest Du wpa2 sagen?
<PBeck> jokrebel: ich wollte wep sagen :)
<PBeck> hum stimmt, das war ja kein ubuntu problem, sondern eher treiber und hardware ...
<jokrebel> PBeck: Bin mir jetzt nicht sich ob Du das hier mit "Hotspot" meinst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe#Verschluesselung
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> jokrebel: jop genau da bin ich :) Dort wird auch auf einen foren thread verlinkt. ich teste gerade mal nochmal meine hardware
<dAnjou> jokrebel: jo, im netzwerkeinstellungsdialog wird das als "Hotspot" bezeichnet, zumindest unter gnome
<PBeck> hum mein zweiter rechner findet die verbindung mein android zeigts aber nicht an
<schweegi> Guten Abend :) Ich versuche gerade primus zu installieren, erhalte aber folgende Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332524/ Weiß jemand, wie ich an die aktuelle Version des nvidia-Treibers herankomme, mit dem bumblebee dann auch noch funktioniert, sodass ich Primus nutzen kann? 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<schweegi> Habe überlegt ob ich aus dem PPA ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates updaten soll. Will jedoch nicht, dass bumblebee danach nicht mehr funktioniert, da zur Zeit alles bestens unter ubuntu 12.04 läuft. 
<dadrc> schweegi, wenn es dann nicht mehr geht, nimmst du das PPA halt wieder raus
<Wedelviech> <Wedelviech> wtf. kann man evolution NICHT ohne email betreiben? -_-
<schweegi> dadrc: Mit ppa-purge? Nur wenn mir das PPA die config von bumblebee versemmelt nützt mir ja auch ppa-purge nix mehr oder seh ich das falsch? 
<dadrc> schweegi, ja, mit ppa-purge. Sicher halt noch die Config dazu.
<dadrc> Wedelviech, soweit ich weiß, geht das nicht
<schweegi> dadrc: stimmt, da hätte ich auch gleich drauf kommen können. Danke! :) 
<Wedelviech> dadrc ist ja blöd
<jokrebel> Wedelviech: Evolution ist ein E-Mail-Programm welches eine Kalenderfunktion mitbringt?
<Wedelviech> ja aber das muss doch nicht zwingend sein dass man ein email eingibt ._.
<jokrebel> Wedelviech: Danach fragtest Du aber nicht, ob das auch ohne E-Mail_kontoeinrichtung geht. _Das_ könnte in der Tat möglich sein.
<Wedelviech> doch fragte ich
<Wedelviech> <Wedelviech> <Wedelviech> wtf. kann man evolution NICHT ohne email betreiben? -_- <- 
<sonotos> hat evolution nicht per def einfach ne user@locahost mail drin?
<sonotos> mehr braucht es ja nicht
<sonotos> kann man dann ja ignorieren
<Wedelviech> also sowas hab ich nich gesehen x3
<Wedelviech> es wird einfach der instruktions-client gestartet
<sonotos> und was passiert wenn du den abbrichst?
<sonotos> zur not legste einfach so ne locale mbox an und gut
<Wedelviech> wenn ich abbreche wird gleich das ganze prog beendet
<sonotos> wie gesagt leg einfach nen acc mit type mbox an
<sonotos> user@localhost und gut
<jokrebel> Wedelviech: "ohne email betreiben" heißt für mich, die Mail_funktion des Programms zu deaktivieren, was auch ich für nicht möglich halte. Als Email, eine Fake-Adresse oder was auch immer zu betreiben und halt nur den Kalender zu _benutzen_ könnte schon klappen. Aber da hattest Du Dich wohl nicht _deutlich_ genug ausgedrückt.
<sonotos> jokrebel: er hat ja version 1 gewollt, allerdings geht wohl nur version 2
<sonotos> is ja open source kann man zur not rauspatchen wenn mans kann
<jokrebel> sonotos: Äh? Wie meinen?
<sonotos> jokrebel: nicht so wichtig
<p01nt3r> nabend. hab ein problem mit dem letzten stabilen compiz(0.8.8.) unter ubuntu 12.04.1 64bit im fallback-modus. bekomme es nicht automatisch gestartet. nur wenn ich nach dem start im terminal "compiz --replace ccp" eingebe, funktioniert es.
<p01nt3r> habe die pakete selbst kompiliert.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Nimm doch einfach was Ubuntu liefert. Macht hier keine Probleme. Warum selber comilieren? Und "Eigenbau" ist sowieso schwer zu suporten.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, 0.9.x verschiebt mir meine fenster.
<p01nt3r> hmm ich probiers mal via git zu installieren
<p01nt3r> brb
 * Tero21 ist jetzt AWAY (grund: auto-AWAY nach 180 min idle-zeit)
<TheInfinity> Tero21|wech: bitte ändere dein away script zeugs. weder nickname wechsel noch irgendwelche lustigen nachrichten sind erwünscht. dafür gibt es die /away funktion.
 * Tero21|wech ist AWAY (grund: auto-away nach 180 min idle-zeit) (dauer: 1min 46secs)
<TheInfinity> Tero21|wech: und das auto-reply gleich mit.
<Wedelviech> <3
<ppq> seere: alles klar mit deiner verbindung?
<seere> Jetzt ja. Dose gewechselt, die vorherige muß ich wohl neu aufpatchen..
<ppq> :) ok
<Lokalfuerst> Abend zusammen; kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben, in welchem Forum oder bei wem ich langfristig umfassende Hilfe zu Ubuntu erhalten kann, die über den Rahmen dieses Forums hinausgeht?
<TheInfinity> langfristig und umfassend -> kommerzieller support.
<Lokalfuerst> ok, aber wo?
<TheInfinity> ansonsten natürlich bei den englischsprachigen foren.
<TheInfinity> direkt bei canonical gibts support. und n haufen softwarebuden in .de bieten das auch.
<jokrebel> Lokalfuerst: Hier ist ein Chat. Forum ist was anderes. Und was stellst Du Dir da genauer vor? Was bezahltes, dass sofort und allumfassend hilft?
<Lokalfuerst> Ich meinte den Chat.
<Lokalfuerst> Ich will einen Server aufbauen mit LVM und dmcrypt, tue mich aber sehr schwer damit und kann auch nicht mit jeder Frage euch hier zunageln.
<jokrebel> Lokalfuerst: Was genau meinst Du dann mit "über den Rahmen dieses Forums (oder auch Chat) hinausgeht"?
<Lokalfuerst> Sollte einfach jemand sein, der mal Spontan antwoten kann, ohne dass man als Beginner die ganze Gemeinde langlwelt..
<TheInfinity> Lokalfuerst: geh zu nem lokalen systemhaus und lass dir das einrichten. kostet n haufen geld, danach läufts aber.
<Lokalfuerst> Ich wills ja auch selber lernen.
<TheInfinity> dann lesen, lesen, lesen. :)
<Lokalfuerst> Ich weiss.
<Lokalfuerst> Der Aufwand Zeit und Ertrag steht bei mir leider in grobem Missverhältnis. 
<Loetmichel> Lokalfuerst: mach halt ne lehre bei einem großen linux systemhaus
<Loetmichel> danach kannstes auch :-)
<k1l_> Lokalfuerst: am besten packst du sowas wohl in einen thread im forum auf ubuntuusers.de
<k1l_> Lokalfuerst: das wiki dort solltest du auf jeden fall auch regelmässig kontaktieren
<Lokalfuerst> Ja, vielleicht ist das der einzige Weg mit dem Systemhaus.
<Lokalfuerst> k1l_, ok das sollte ich vielleicht so mal angehen. 
<k1l_> Lokalfuerst: im forum werden halt deine schritte dokumentiert und neue helfer können das nachsehen was gemacht wurde. hier verfliegt die information sofort und bei langwierigen geschichten ist das eher hinderlich
<jokrebel> Lokalfuerst: Jo da stimm ich k1l_ voll zu
<Lokalfuerst> k1l_, besteht die Möglichkeit mit dir mal direkten Kontakt aufzunehmen?
<Lokalfuerst> jikrebel: danke.
<jokrebel> Lokalfuerst: Ist vielleicht nicht die _schnellste_ Lösung, aber kostenfei und Du brauchst auch keine Bedenken haben von wegen "dass man als Beginner die ganze Gemeinde langlwelt.."
<k1l_> Lokalfuerst: ja ich schreib dich mal an
<Lokalfuerst> :-))
<k1l_> !wf > Lokalfuerst 
<kubine> Lokalfuerst: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Gods_Father> Moin. Ich hab ein Problem. Ich habe Ubuntu 12.10 gerade frisch installiert auf einem Ideapad Z580. Leider funktionieren die nvidia Optimus karten natürlich nicht richtig unter ubuntu, deswegen dachte ich, dass er auf die eingebaute Intel HD 4000 zugreift. aber obwohl das live-system lief gibt er mir nach dem Boot der Installation einen grafikfehler ("low graphics-mode" oder so) und dann reagiert die Kiste nicht mehr. Gibts eine
<ring0> ,512
<dadrc> !512
<kubine> dadrc: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<dadrc> ^
<ring0> :)
<Gods_Father> ahhh sorry bis wohin gehts denn? ich will nicht unbedigt 512 zeichen abzählen xD
<ring0> gibts ein
<Gods_Father> Gibts eine Chance, das zu lösen?
<bekks> Ja, mehrere Sätze schreiben :)
<Gods_Father> Moin. Ich hab ein Problem. Ich habe Ubuntu 12.10 gerade frisch installiert auf  einem Ideapad Z580. 
<bekks> Hast Du Dir schon mal bumblebee angesehen?
<Gods_Father> Leider funktionieren die nvidia Optimus karten natürlich nicht  richtig unter ubuntu, deswegen dachte ich, dass er auf die eingebaute Intel HD 4000  zugreift. 
<Gods_Father> aber obwohl das live-system lief gibt er mir nach dem Boot der  Installation einen grafikfehler ("low graphics-mode" oder so) und dann reagiert die  Kiste nicht mehr. Gibts eine Chance, das zu lösen?
<Gods_Father> bekks: bumblebee kenn ich nutzt aber nichts, solange das system garnicht richtig startet.
<bekks> GEnau dieses Problem löst bumblebee ja, da du damit ja den Grafikchip umschaltest und einen anderen Treiber nutzen kannst.
<Gods_Father> hm. aber wie installier ich bumblebee wenn ich garnicht mehr in das system reinkomme? und noch viel wichtiger wie lasse ich das als haupttreiber laufen? ich kenn wohl die Möglichkeit, einzelne Programme mit optimus zu starten...
<iCarly> bekks, nein. Bevor irgendwas mit bumblebee gemacht werden kann, sollte erstmal der intel Chip laufen. Das ist quasi die Grundvoraussetzung.
<bekks> bumblebee ist kein Treiber. Und du kannst Dich doch auch an der Konsole anmelden, oder?
<Gods_Father> Konsole? klar ich müsste da doch hin kommen. 
<Gods_Father> ich warte auf den boot aber das ist wohl ein Glücksspiel... jetzt bootet er komplett ohne irgendwelche macken und zeigt sogar unity. aber beim ersten versuch gerade hat er garnichts gemacht. nur einen schwarzen bildschirm. was kann das sein?
<iCarly> Gods_Father, ist denn xorg Intel Treiber installiert?
<Gods_Father> sekunde. wo finde ich das heraus?
<Christel_Mett> ich habe ein Problem mit clementine...
<Christel_Mett> der katalogisiert nicht meine ganze Sammlung
<iCarly> Gods_Father, Moment, sag' ich Dir gleich...
<iCarly> Gods_Father, auf die Schnelle mal in synaptic geguckt: Bei mir ist das der xserver-xorg-video-intel Treiber.
<iCarly> Damit läuft bei mir die Intel Grafik.
<Gods_Father> jo. in der beschreibung steht aber i8XX, i9XX, ich weiß nicht, ob das für die 4000 uch gehen sollte. einfach versuchen?
<iCarly> Ist er nicht installiert?
<Gods_Father> oh :D garnich gesehen. ist schon
<iCarly> Gut.
<iCarly> Was auch immer das mit dem Blackscreen dann war...
<iCarly> Und hiermit klappt's dann auch mit der zugeschalteten nvidia Karte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gods_Father> das frag ich mich allerdings auch. das ist mehrmals passiert. unter anderem auch mit dem Live-USB stick. aber immer erst nach dem Bootmenü
<Gods_Father> alles klar. dann soweit danke erstmal. ich werd da wohl ncoh ne weile dran basteln.
<iCarly> Gods_Father, nein, das geht schnell, wenn man's so macht, wie's da steht ;-)
<iCarly> Die Kiste aber auschließlich (also vom boot an) mit der nvidia Karte zu fahren, geht meines Wissens nicht.
<obscura> hey
<dAnjou> grad von 12.04 auf 12.10 aktualisiert und schwupps fährt die gnome-shell nich mehr hoch. wohl weil gnome-shell-calendar-service abstürzt. ich find aber nichmal was bei google dazu. und auf meinem tower funktioniert alles 1A.
<dAnjou> entweder hats die installation von evolution-data-server gebracht oder dass ich danach gnome-shell neuinstalliert habe
<k1l_> evolution-data-server ist nen muss für gnome3
<dAnjou> dann hats das wohl irgendwie nich geschafft beim upgrade
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-28
<elosystemo> ok make hat schon mal funktioniert
<elosystemo> nur bei der befehlszeile "sudo make install" kriege ich eine andere fehlermeldung
<elosystemo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416662/
<elosystemo> zeile 1 und 2 ignorieren
<elosystemo> stop das war das falsche :/
<elosystemo> hier die neue ablage
<mrkramps> elosystemo, das haut so nicht hin... erst make, dann make install
<elosystemo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416667/
<elosystemo> habe ich ich habe erst make dann make install 
<mrkramps> elosystemo, hast du die anweisungen unter "EXTRA GUIDE" befolgt?
<elosystemo> nein
<LupusE> g'morgen
<k1l_> seitdem thunderbird auch irc kann sieht man wie komisch einige ihren email-client nutzen :)
<eg0x> :D
<k1l_> tobirium: ping
<eg0x> join / part flood! *steine verteil*
<foofoobar> Hi. Ich nutze gnome-terminal unter i3wm und möchte ein vim-theme installieren (https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-vim). Ich habe das ganze mit vundle installiert und wie in der README angegeben das colorscheme=.. eingefügt. Das ganze sieht *sehr* komisch aus: http://imgur.com/Wb5dXSd
<kubine> Title: chriskempson/base16-vim · GitHub (at github.com)
<foofoobar> Jemand eine Ahnung wodran das liegen kann?
<geser> foofoobar: ist dein gnome-terminal in hell (weiß) oder dunkel (schwarz)? Das vim-theme scheint für ein dunkles Terminal ausgelegt zu sein.
<foofoobar> geser, hatte beides getestet.. Was muss ich denn in den terminal einstellungen dafür ändern?
<geser> bei den Profileinstellungen im gnome-terminal kannst du bei Farben (colours) einstellen, ob es dem System-Farben folgt oder ein anderes Farbschema auswählen
<geser> es kann auch nicht schaden, wenn du in deiner .vimrc vim sagt, ob du einen hellen Terminalhintergrund hast (set background=light) oder einen dunklen (set background=dark) damit die Farbschemes sich darauf einstellen können
<dreamon> 10.10 upgraden.. meldet er ich sei zu spät dran.. was macht man in so einem Fall?
<stevieh> backup und neu installieren.
<dreamon> Gibts sonst keine Möglichkeit.. die kiste hat kein seperates Home verzeichnis..
<koegs> tar auf externe festplatte...
<k1l_> ja. da du von 10.10 auf 11.04 auf 11.10 auf 12.04 machen muss um auf einem supported release zu sein. da kannste auch einfach kurz die wichtigen daten sichern und dann neu installieren
<stevieh> du musst das home verzeichnis nicht löschen, aber du solltest es mindestens backuppen.
<dreamon> ok
<OlMightyG> hallo Leute. Ich bekomme bei "sudo apt-get update" folgenden fehler: E: Problem beim Umbenennen der Datei /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.9IeX7r nach /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - rename (2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<OlMightyG> E: Problem beim Umbenennen der Datei /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.eX8xUO nach /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - rename (2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<OlMightyG> E: Die Liste der Paketquellen oder die Status-Datei konnten nicht geöffnet werden.
<OlMightyG> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<OlMightyG> ups. sorry....... was kann ich tun?
<jokrebel> OlMightyG: Vielleicht nur ein temporärer Fehler weil auf dem Server den Du als Quellen eingetragen hast, grad was nicht ganz stimmt.
<OlMightyG> jokrebel: ich hab "versucht" etwas zu kompilieren nach anleitung, was dann mangels details in der anleitung und mangels kenntnissen nicht klappte. ich musste irgendeine abhängigkeitsliste erstellen. seit dem tritt der fehler auf. installiert habe ich nichts.
<jokrebel> OlMightyG: Später nochmal versuchen, oder mal vorübergehend die Hauptserver in den Paketquellen festlegen.
<jokrebel> oh
<jokrebel> Was versuchtest Du und nach welcher Anleitung?
<OlMightyG> jokrebel: ich hab versucht den modemmanager 1.0 zu kompilieren
<jokrebel> man sollte immer nur eine Frage stellen *seufz*
<jokrebel> OlMightyG: zweiter Satzteil : und nach welcher Anleitung?
<OlMightyG> jokrebel: ich suche.. hehe
<OlMightyG> unser unihotspot ist nur grad wieder super langsam..
<OlMightyG> es war die standardanleitung aus dem wiki
<OlMightyG> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> OlMightyG: Und Du nutztest checkinstall? Dann sollte ein korrektes Entfernen per Paketverwaltung eigenlich möglich sein.
<OlMightyG> soweit kam ich nicht
<jokrebel> OlMightyG: Wo hing es dann vorher schon mit welchen Meldungen?
<OlMightyG> letzter beitrag, erste seite: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/samsung-lte-modem-in-einem-ativ-x3f-wird-nicht/
<kubine> Title: Samsung LTE Modem in einem Ativ X3F wird nicht erkannt › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<OlMightyG> im allgemeinen ging es auch um das dort geschilderte problem. ich versuchte mein lte modem zum laufen zu bekommen
<jokrebel> OlMightyG: Îst build-essentials korrekt installiert?
<OlMightyG> ja.
<OlMightyG> ok... du hattest wohl recht. jetzt geht es plötzlich wieder!!
<OlMightyG> danke trotzdem!! hast du vielleicht zum LTE- Modem problem einen hinweis?
<jokrebel> OlMightyG: Sorry mit LTE hatte ich noch nichts zu tun.
<OlMightyG> ok...
<OlMightyG> irgendwie müsste man doch aber den aktuellen Networkmanager installiert bekommen.. ich bin doch nicht der einzige mit LTE modem!?
<kleinerdrache> wo kann ich denn die scrollrichtung der maus einstellen?
<subz3r0> xorg.conf
<kleinerdrache> subz3r0, und wenn es die gar nicht gibt?  gibt sicher wo anders was zum einstellen
<subz3r0> ./etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kleinerdrache> subz3r0, naja, ich habe nur xorg.conf.d
<kleinerdrache> als verzeichnis
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Was sollte man beim Scrollen für "Richtung" abändern wollen?
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, naja, irgendwie hab ich das gefühl unter mint linux war die scrollrichtung anders, oder hab ich von einem tag auf den anderen das scrollen verlernt - und ich scrolle schon seit jahren mit der maus)
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Soll heißen, Du hast ein Ubuntu (welches mit welchem Destop?) wo (in jeder Anwendung?) beim Scrollrad betätigen zu Dir hin (nach unten) die Seite nach oben rollt?
<jokrebel> schmarrn - so wär es ja richtig ;-)
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, du hast schon recht, wenn ich das scrollrad nach oben bewege sollte ja, wie bei einem zettel auch das bild nach oben bewegt werden...
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, das tuts auch
<kleinerdrache> dann wars wohl beim mint falsch und ich habe mich dran gewöhnt
<kleinerdrache> irgendwie schon seltsam, wenn man beim scrollen jedesmal intuitiv in die falsche richtung scrollt
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, ich würde gerne so scrollen, dass ich mir den zettel erst unterm rad nicht unterm finger vorstelle...
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Würde das eher in die Kategorie "Gewohnheit" schieben.
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, moment... wenn ich den finger nach unten bewege, also zu mir her, dann scrollts bei mir nach oben, das ist doch falsch, oder?
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Wenn ich mir den Zettel unterm Rad vorstelle ist das so hier bei mir. Im Chatprogramm: Finger von mir weg -> zeigt ältere Posts
<jokrebel> Finger zu mir hin -> bringt mich richtung unterste Zeile
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, ja, so hatte ich das auch in erinnerung.  selbst bei karten ist das jetzt verkehrt rum....
<kleinerdrache> scroll zu mir hin ist zoom hinein.. äh...
<kleinerdrache> wo stelle ich das um?
<Flash63> kleinerdrache: [:evdev:]
<kleinerdrache> evdev?
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Dass bei Touchpads X und Y vertauscht sein kann hörte ich schon mal. Aber das? fällt mir spontan erstmal nicht zu ein.
<kleinerdrache> Flash63, gibts da ein programm oder muss ich das in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-evdev-trackpoint.conf erledigen   - die y achse auf 5 4 anstatt 4 5 legen?
 * Flash63 hat Probs mit dem Bot
<Flash63> kleinerdrache:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/evdev
<kubine> Title: evdev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> !evdev > Flash63, so geht das :)
<kubine> Flash63, so geht das :): Informationen zu evdev finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/evdev
<ppq> ups, der smiley ist ein bisschen verkrüppelt
<Flash63> Danke ppq
<Black79> hi alle, habe ein Problem mit hostapd bekomme eine Fehlermeldung mit hostapd /etc/hostapd.conf  .  Siehe http://pastebin.com/1346jKDZ  .  Könnte mir evtl. jemand helfen den Fehler zufinden ?
<kubine> Title: hostapd - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kleinerdrache> Flash63, leider ist mein rechner abgestürzt, hast du geantwortet?
<Flash63> kleinerdrache: !evdev
 * Flash63 arg !evdev >
<DreamThief> rechner abgestürzt?
<DreamThief> das ist aber schon arg lang her, dass mir das mal passiert ist
<ppq> ohje, nochmal 
<Flash63> !evdev > kleinerdrache
<kubine> kleinerdrache: Informationen zu evdev finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/evdev
<ppq> huhu DreamThief 
 * Flash63 hat's jetzt;-)
<ppq> Flash63: http://i.imgur.com/dlZeOfJ.png 
<Black79> keiner da, der mir weiterhilft ? -.-
<Flash63> Black79:  die Fehler stehen ja im Log.
<ppq> Black79: hast du mal versucht zu tun, was dort empfohlen wird?
<Black79> meint ihr /var/run/hostapd/wlan0 löschen ?
<ppq> jo
<Black79> und dann verstehe ich leider die meldung nicht
<Black79> okay mache mal
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, das ist jetzt interessant, im dconf-editor gehts richtig, im terminal, xchat firefox und thunderbird falsch
<kleinerdrache> jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr
<kleinerdrache> Flash63, irgendwie seltsam... noch eine idee?
<Black79> bekomme wieder die selbe Fehlermeldung  ppq 
<Flash63> kleinerdrache: nein. leider nicht
<Black79> Flash63, könntest du mir bitte sagen um welche Fehler es sich dort handelt ? Verstehe nur Bahnhof
<kleinerdrache> Flash63, schon seltsam, oder?
<Flash63> Black79: stoppe zunächst hostapd
<Flash63> sudo service hostapd stop
<kleinerdrache> hat jemand anders hier eine idee, warum meine mouse im dconf-editor richtig, im firefox aber in die falsche richtung scrollt?
<Flash63> Black79: lösche dann 
<Flash63> sudo rm /var/run/hostapd/*
<Flash63> Black79: Tetse dann die conf
<Black79> Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Flash63> hostapd -dd <Pfad zur hostapd.conf>
<Flash63> Black79: hat es überhaupt schon mal funktioniert?
<Black79> Flash63,  ja wlan geht ohne Probleme nur manchmal habe ich Verbindungsprobleme
<Flash63> Black79: ich meine, ob die Karte bereits mal im AP-Modus lief?
<Black79> Flash63,  Ja 
<Flash63> Black79: fällt nur nach einiger Zeit aus, also Verbindungsabbruch zum Client, und die Reinitialisierung scheitert?
<Flash63> verm. schiert der Treiber ab oder der WLAN-Adapter hat ein Problem - hostapd muss dann zuerst beendet und komplett neu gestartet werden
<Black79> Flash63, also ich kann mich mit mit laptop verbinden, die verbindung ist auch da ins i-net komme ich auch. Ich verstehe nur nicht die fehlermeldung
<Flash63> * schmiert
<beaver74> Black79 - "20/40 MHz operation not permitted on channel pri=3 sec=7 based on overlapping BSSes" .. da würde ich den Kanal mal wechseln und schauen ob die immer noch auftaucht.
<Black79> Flash63,  http://pastebin.com/C94gQd4E schon wieder. achso   ssid 'FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270.'<< ist mein AP name :)
<kubine> Title: hostapd - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<beaver74> oder halt die config überarbeiten, falls an der Stelle etwas eingerichtet wurde
<Flash63> Black79: wie gesagt, die Karte/Treiber ist abgeschmiert und hostapd muss komplett neu gestertet werden. Verm. muss auch die WLAN-Karte neu initialisiert werden.
<Black79> beaver74,  andere kanäle sind fast alle beleget
<Flash63> Black79:  wäre verm. hilfreich genauere Info's zur WLAN-Hardware und verwendetem Treibermodul zu pasten
<Black79> Flash63, und wie initalisiere ich das wieder ?
<beaver74> Black79 - warum, und ob wirklich, er da auf 20/40 MHz arbeitet sollte man klären
<Flash63> das ist nur eine Hinweismeldung, dass 40MHz-Bandbreite beim gewählten Funkkanal nicht funktioniert
<Black79> Flash63,  welche infos brauchst du (datei) O.o
<Flash63> die Parameter für die Datenrate in der hostapd.conf ist ebenfalls fehlerhaft bzw. funktioniert nicht
<Flash63> Black79: PCI Karte oder USB-Stick
<Flash63> ?
<Black79> Flash63,  http://pastebin.com/MwHwhqu3
<kubine> Title: hostapd.conf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Flash63> Black79: zeige bitte folgende Ausgaben
<Flash63> iwconfig
<Black79> Flash63, PCI (Netbook) Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Flash63> Black79: Modul ist also ath9k
<Black79> http://pastebin.com/SYp8sGwR
<kubine> Title: ifconfig - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Black79> Flash63, ja ist es
<Flash63> Entlade/lade das Modul ath9k wenn die Verbindung abbricht und starte dann hostapd neu, so wie weiter oben schon beschrieben
<Black79> Flash63, Ich habe nur wenig zeit jetzt ich muss Arbeiten, also was muss ich in der hostapd.conf ändern
<Black79> Flash63, ist aber kein dauerzustand oder ?
<Flash63> Black79:  ieee80211n=0 
<Flash63> dann kannst Du vorab versuchen die Sendeleistung der Karte etwas zu reduzieren, ist möglicherweise etwas stabiler
<Black79> Flash63, dann hab ich doch verbindungseinschränkungen oder ? (geschwindigkeit)
<Flash63> Black79: nein, nicht unbedingt. Erfahrungsgemäß haben „normale“ WLAN-Karten im AP-Mode oft ein Überhitzungsproblem
<Black79> okay
<Flash63> Atheros-Chipsätze haben einen Schutzschaltung welche den Chipsatz bei Überhitzung abschaltet. Das geschilterte problem passt dazu.
<Black79> danke dir Flash63 , leider muss ich jetzt los. Kann ich mich bei dir melden wenn ich weiterhin probleme habe ?
<Flash63> am besten im Forum Black79
<Black79> Forum ?
<Black79> meist du ubuntuusers.de ? Flash63 
<Flash63> Black79: ja
<Black79> okay ich muss weg, danke an euch allen und einen schönen abend noch :)
<schnitzl> hi. mal ne frage. vpn. push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp" macht meinen vpn server als default gateway, korrekt? was genau macht aber bypass-dhcp mit den im server netzwerk bereits laufenden dhcp server (normale fritz box router software) bzw dessen clients.
<schnitzl> ist der vpn server dann der neue dhcp server, oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen
<elsystemo> Hallo ... ich würde gerne linux-backports-module installieren finde aber leider nix im internet! Und ist es wichtig welche Kernelversion ich besitzte?
<bekks> elsystemo: sudo apt-get cache backport
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> elsystemo: sudo apt-cache search backport
<schnitzl> keiner zu vpn server?
<elsystemo> was bedeutet gna?
<elsystemo> und bei sudo apt-get cache backport kriege ich einen fehler. E: Ungültige Operation cache
<bekks> elsystemo: Deswegen schrieb ich den zweiten BEfehl...
<elsystemo> aso aber ich sehe nix das irgendwas installiert wird... kriege folgende sachen im terminal ausgespuckt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> elsystemo: Klick mal deine URL an...
<bekks> Du hast uns gerade die Startseite des Pasteservices gegeben.
<elsystemo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416687/
<kubine> Title: backport › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> schnitzl: Nein. bypassdhcp bewirkt, dass der dhcp-Traffic lokal bleibt.
<sdx23> schnitzl: und: Geduld ist eine Tugend ;)
<Flash63> elsystemo: Du hast ja auch nur gefragt ob es backport-module für die verwendete Kernelversion gibt, nicht warum und wofür
<elsystemo> ok ich wollte meine Wlan Karte Installieren....
<bekks> elsystemo: Schieb bitte mal ein lsb_release -a in ein Pastebin.
<elsystemo> rs3290
<elsystemo> ok
<elsystemo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416692/
<kubine> Title: wlan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> elsystemo: Von was willst du denn BAckports nutzen? Es gibt keine neuere Ubuntuversion.
<elsystemo> ok ich dachte das würde helfen da meine wlan nicht stabil läuft
<elsystemo> mein
<schnitzl> sdx23:  was genau meinst du mit lokal? in dem serverseitigen netzwerk?
<elsystemo> beim systemstart erkennt er den rooter ist für 5min online und dann trennt er die verbindung
<elsystemo> und findet den rooter nicht mehr 
<bekks> elsystemo: Es gibt keine neuere Version - also auch keine Backports.
<elsystemo> mit meinem USB TP-Link wlanstick funktioniert es einwandfrei
<sdx23> schnitzl: im Clientseitigen.
<elsystemo> gibt es eine lösung für die rt3290 chip satz ode brauche ich einen neuen treiber
<bekks> elsystemo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working
<kubine> Title: How do I get a Ralink RT3290 wireless card working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<schnitzl> sdx23: anders ausgedrückt: mein cleint dhcp macht keine zicken mit dem dhcp serverseitig?
<elsystemo> oje englisch ^^ gibt die seite auch auf deutsch?
<sdx23> schnitzl: Wie meinen? Der Client könnte ein Problem mit dem dhcp bekommen, falls der nicht im gleichen Subnetz steht, sobald du das vpn anmachst. Damit das nicht passiert, setzt man bypass-dhcp.
<elsystemo> muss ich in dem link die dropbox guide und official guide druchgehen oder nur einen von den beiden?
<schnitzl> sdx23: yay. genau das meinte ich mit "zicken machen" :D super. danke dir
<bekks> elsystemo: Lies mal die erste Zeile unter "Dropbox guide"
<Flash63> elsystemo: ganz einfach, Du fängst oben bei „2. Open a terminal and execute the following line ...“ an und arbeitest dich bis Punkt 8. vor. Es fehlt in der Anleitung allerdings noch die erforderliche Konfiguration der RT2860STA.dat 
<schnitzl> nächstes thema: kompletter lan zugang (auf alle systeme im servernetz) für den clienten. push "route 192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0" dann muss ich ja noch was auf der fritzbox eintragen, unter static routes, korrekt?
<schnitzl> das wäre es bei nem linux router: "sudo route add -net 10.8.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw vpn.server.i.p " ...wieso 10.8.0.0
<schnitzl> ist das quasi die ip in dem vpn meines vpn servers? oder wie kann ich das verstehen.
<Flash63> elsystemo: !Ralink#RT2860STA-und-Draft-N > Konfiguration dazu elsystemo
<Flash63>  !Ralink#RT2860STA-und-Draft-N > Konfiguration dazu elsystemo
<Flash63> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Ralink#RT2860STA-und-Draft-N
<kubine> Title: Ralink › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> schnitzl: den ersten Satz hab ich nicht verstanden. Was den rest angeht: 10.8.0.0 ist das Netz des VPNs. Alles was ne IP mit 10.8.0.
<sdx23> 10.8.0.* hat, wird also über vpn.server.i.p geroutet.
<elsystemo> gut eine frage zu der lösung in http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working wo ich in der blacklist.conf 3 zeilen einfügen soll. Leider ist mein englisch nicht besonder gut aber ist egal wo ich den text reinkopiere? Hauptsache er steht nicht am anfang des textes?
<kubine> Title: How do I get a Ralink RT3290 wireless card working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> elsystemo: Wieso folgst du denn jetzt dem Extra Guid?
<bekks> elsystemo: Vorhin bist du noch dem Official Guide gefolgt.
<elsystemo> make hat funktioniert nur beim Befehl  sudo make install kriege ich eine fehlermeldung
<bekks> Und welche...?
<bekks> Benutz einen Pastebinservice bitte.
<elsystemo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416697/
<kubine> Title: wlan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<elsystemo> @ <bekks> wenn ich den treiber runterlade dann im terminal mit tar -xvf entpacken? ist schon richtig so oder?
<bekks> Wieso folgst Du nun schon wieder dem Dropboxguide?
<bekks> Entscheide dich bitte für EINEN, und vermische nicht alle drei.
<elsystemo> ok habe jetzt nur den offiziellen guide benutzt kriege bei Eingabe von make eine sehr lange Fehleranzeige http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416702/
<kubine> Title: wlan rt3290 asus x75a http://askubuntu.c › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mani1> hoi
<Mani1> ist noch was von einer hdd zu retten, wenn man teile mit dd /dev/zero überschrieben hat?
<stevieh> kommt immer auf die Teile an ;-)
<bekks> Welchen Befehl genau hast du abgesetzt?
<Robert_Zenz> Mani1, moeglich, allerdings nur vom Profi wenn.
<Mani1> es war dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sdb
<Mani1> ups
<Mani1> es war dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<Mani1> so
<bekks> Dann wird da nicht mehr viel zu holen sein - und wenn, dann nur von jemandem der weiss was er/sie da tut.
<Mani1> sdb ist eine externe festplatte mit 4 TB, nach 6 Gb schreiben hab ich es gemerkt
<Mani1> und abgebrochen
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu war das denn mal?
<Mani1> war auf meinem raspberry
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<Mani1> raspbian läuft da drauf, also kein ubuntu
<Mani1> und es war nur eine daten platte
<Mani1> da war kein OS drauf
<apollo13> partition neu anlegen und hoffen dass ext seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr fehlertolerant ist :þ
<bekks> apollo13: :D
<Mani1> ist NTFS
<apollo13> trollolol
<Mani1> bzw war^^
<bekks> Tja dann. Sieh zu.
<apollo13> Mani1: da bist in nem windows channel besser bedient, ntfs im linux ist gelinde gesagt meh
<Mani1> also testdisk hat nach nem deep search bissl was gefunden
<Mani1> ja ich weiß, dass es nicht gerade ontopic ist
<bekks> Gut, dann verschieben wir das jetzt auch in den Offtopic.
<k1l> dann sind wir uns ja einig :)
<bekks> !ot > Mani1 
<Mani1> aber hier sind immer fähige leute, da dachte ich, ich frag mal ob jemand eine idee hat
<kubine> Mani1: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<apollo13> klar, alles was die platte byte für byte durchgeht findet noch was ;)
<Mani1> ok
<Mani1> im grunde muss doch nur die partitionstabelle wieder hingebogen werden oder?^^
<Mani1> oder stell ich mir das zu einfach vor
<bekks> Letzters.
<bekks> 6GB sind hinüber und nicht mehr zu retten.
<apollo13> bekks: och, bei ntfs könnte das durchaus hinkommen
<Mani1> ja die 6 GB sind weg, das ist mir klar
<Mani1> aber es waren 2 TB daten drauf
<apollo13> unwichtige daten offensichtlich ;) geh davon aus, dass mehr als die 6gb weg sind
<apollo13> realistisch betrachtet sind im normalfall gerade am anfang der partition metadaten
<apollo13> (würde ich zumindest davon ausgehen, so ganz naiv…)
<Mani1> ja sind keine wichtigen daten
<stevieh> photorec könnte trotzdem was wiederfinden.
<Mani1> Wäre es vielleicht eine Idee, die Platte im Qickformat neu mit NTFS zu formatieren und dann mit einer Datenrettungssoftware dran zu gehen?
<bekks> Nach dem Quickformat brauchst du keine Software mehr. Dann hast du 2TB frei.
<bekks> Benutzt testdisk. stell die Partitionstabelle wieder her, und benutz dann eines der unzähligen Tools um die Daten, die noch drauf sind, wiederherzustellen.
<bekks> Oder mach ein Quickformat und kopier die 2TB nochmal auf die Platte.
<apollo13> bekks: quickformat ist kein format
<bekks> Ich weiss :)
<bekks> Aber es nullt die MFT bei NTFS und das ist tödlicher als alles andere für die Daten :)
<apollo13> die ist mit den ersten 6 gb eh schon tod oder?
<bekks> Nicht zwangsweise. Mit viel Glück hat Windows die woanders abgelegt - was bei 6G vs 2T sogar sehr wahrscheinlich ist.
<apollo13> ich würde ja meinen, dass die maximal 32 bit integer verwenden um zu speichern wo das ding liegt ;)
<Mani1> also ich hab mit testdisk versucht da was wiederherzustellen
<Mani1> aber das hat nicht geklappt
<apollo13> Mani1: wie gesagt, frag windows leute…
<apollo13> die sollten sich damit auskennen
<bekks> Mani1: Dann hast du es einfach nur nicht geschafft - testdisk hat die Funktionalität dazu.
<Mani1> hm ja
<Mani1> ich zeig euch mal noch screenshots
<Mani1> von der testdisk ausgabe
<Mani1> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/31h8lbq1f1nwt31/4n-ouXqiQz
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - testdisk (at www.dropbox.com)
<stevieh> das will hier echt keiner sehen.
<Mani1> und wenn ich testdisk unter ubuntu starte? :p
<apollo13> was ist so schwer daran die windows leute zu fragen?
<stevieh> ist es immer noch das falsche filesystem.
<Mani1> apollo13: ich weiß grad nicht wo
<apollo13> uns interessieren hier daten ohne backup nur sehr tangential
<stevieh> apollo13: die sind so stulle, die können das noch schlechter.
<stevieh> ;-)
<bekks> Mani1: ##windows - da findest du Windows-Leute.
<_moep_> weiß jmd von euch wie ich den Secure Download Manager (SDM) installiert bekomme? hab den UA gefaked, via wine, aber bekomm immer, dass das .msi nicht vollständig geladen wurde
<stevieh> von welcher ubuntu version nimmst du denn den SDM?
<_moep_> gar keine *hust*
<_moep_> aber hier ist mehr los ;)
<_moep_> jessie
<_moep_> aka debian testing sry :P
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-29
<LupusE> g'morgen
<I-Punkt> wenn ich mit dd eine erweiterte partition kopiere, werden damit auch alle logischen Laufwerke darin mit kopiert oder muss man diese einzeln sichern?
<I-Punkt> Habe das bisher nur mit primären Partitionen gemacht
<stevieh> wie "siehst" du denn eine erweiterte Partition?
<I-Punkt> sda1=primär sda2=extended -> darin sda6 und sda6 als logische laufwerke
<I-Punkt> z.B.
<I-Punkt> 7
<I-Punkt> sda6 und sda7
<I-Punkt> Ich meine jetzt wenn ich als if= sda2 angebe, sollte dann ja im Image die sda6 und sda7 liegen
<dadrc> I-Punkt, nein, geht nicht.
<dadrc> Erweiterte Partitionen sind im Grunde nur ein Block, in dem steht: "Achtung, ab hier mehr Partitionen"
<stevieh> das würde man ja spätestens ab der Grösse merken, die man wegsichert...
<I-Punkt> also die Partitionen separat sichern? 
<dadrc> ja
<stevieh> aber abgesehen davon, würde ich sowas nie machen. Entweder die ganze platte weg oder die Partitionen, aber keine Mischformen.
<LetoThe2nd> das problem ist, dass wenn du nur diesen blob wegsicherst du nicht mehr weisst wo die einzelnen partitionen enden/anfangen. das ist ja in der partitionstabelle.
<I-Punkt> Die Einträge zu den logischen Partitionen stehen in den kaskadiertenBootRecords der erweiterten Partition. Stimmt, daran hab ich nicht gedacht
<I-Punkt> Ok, das hilft mir schon weiter
<I-Punkt> thx
<RedNifre> Einen wunderschoenen guten Morgen!
<eg0x> moin :)
<RedNifre> Ich versuche hier ein paar Dateien per scp -r irgendwo hin zu kopieren und zwar mit sshpass -p blabla davor, bekomme aber permission denied. Wenn ich es ohne sshpass mache und das passwort danach eingebe geht es. Habe ich sshpass falsch verstanden?
<RedNifre> Ich meine, scp -r einfach so fragt mich nach dem passwort, ich gebe es ein und alles funktioniert. Sollte es dann nicht auch gehen wenn ich sshpass -p genaudasgleichepasswort scp -r... schreibe? Oder wie funktioniert das?
<koegs> sshpass klingt schon tierisch falsch, schau dir mal bitte an wie man das ordentlich mit keys macht
<RedNifre> ich weiss, geht nur um eine flotte uebergangsloesung.
<RedNifre> aber vielleicht hast du recht und ich sollte wirklich erst mal public/private keys lernen.
<koegs> ja, solltest du, weil einmal verstanden, ist das in sekunden angewandt
<koegs> RedNifre: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RedNifre> okay, ist vermutlich wirklich sinnvoller. Danke :)
<RedNifre> Und noch einen schoenen Tag :)
<fishor> moin moin. gibt es hier jemmand wer empathy-call nutzt?
<jokrebel> fishor: Was würden Dir über hundert "ja" oder "nein" helfen? Stell einfach Deine Frage, vielleicht weis ja sogar jemand die Antwort, der es nicht nutzt?
<fishor> bei mir funzt sound nicht... gibt es hier jemmand wer das selbe hat, und man es lösen konnte
<jokrebel> fishor: Andere Anwendungen, die auf die Soundkarte zugreifen, haben alle "Sound"?
<fishor> generel gibt es mit sound fast kein problemm. skype und einfache audio aufnahmen funktionieren. Wenn cih aber ein Anruf mache, dann entweder hört man mich nicht oder umgekehrt. oder beides glechzeitig
<jokrebel> fishor: Mit welchen Protokollen tritt das Problem auf?
<fishor> jabber
<fishor> johannes1, ich glaube ich könnte jetzt das problem auf farstream abgrenzen. Es kommt immer nach dem start des videos
<Zerant> hat schon jemand nen ubuntu server auf nem Pi zum laufen bekommen?
<dadrc> Gibt glaub ich  momentan kein Ubuntu Server, das mit  ARMv6 klarkommt.
<LetoThe2nd> Zerant: nein, und wird auch nie wer.
<Zerant> LetoThe2nd: why? .D
<LetoThe2nd> Zerant: raspi ist armv6, und ubuntu wird explizit nie was unter armv7 unterstützen.
<dadrc> ↑
<Zerant> ah shit da war was
<Zerant> danke
<dadrc> Debian geht
<LetoThe2nd> jep.
<Zerant> will meinen pi als nagios server nutzten
<LetoThe2nd> Zerant: schön dass wir darüber gesprochen haben :)
<Zerant> LetoThe2nd: jau :D wollte bei Ubuntu bleiben in meine Server struktur ... hmpf ... was mache ich nun D
<stevieh> kopf anpassen.
<LetoThe2nd> Zerant: richtige hardware kaufen - ansonsten ist das thema bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern. danke sehr.
<Zerant> LetoThe2nd: jau :D danke ja wenn wird ausgelagert :D
<predator> Hi, ich bin mal wieder mit ein paar Fragen hier. :) Dieses Mal geht es um Netzwerke. Ich bin kabelgebunden an meinen Router, der für das Internet zuständig ist. Im Wlan bin ich verbunden mit einem Router, den ich ausschließlich für mein Intranet nutzen möchte. Irgendwie scheint es mir aber, dass der Rechner teilweise ein Problem damit hat und nicht weiß, über welche Schnittstelle er nun auf das Internet zugreifen soll, sodass
<predator>  Seiten im Browser nicht laden etc. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dem Rechner zu sagen, wo er seine Priorität bei der Verbindung setzen soll? 
<jokrebel> predator: Ist es nicht eher schlecht an einem Rechner sowohl Internet als auch Intranet gleichzeitig nutzen zu wollen (von wegen Sicherheit des Intranets)?
<geser> predator: der Rechner hat LAN (für Internet) und WLAN (für Intranet)?
<predator> jokrebel: Da hast du auf jeden Fall recht. Nur im Intranet sind so gesehen keine "heiklen" Sachen. Das NAS ist für sich selbst abgesichert (war auch vorher am Internetrouter) und ansonsten brauche ich das Intranet nur für Druck- und Scanaufträge. Der Grund für die Einrichtung liegt eigentlich nur darin, dass der andere Router sonst mit dem Traffic etwas überfordert wird, wenn das NAS läuft und man sonst auch etwas aktiver das 
<predator> Internet nutzt. Daher wollte ich das physikalisch trennen. 
<predator> geser: Genau, so habe ich mir das überlegt. :) Nur dass er (scheinbar) auch manchmal versucht Webseites über das Wlan zu öffnen und verständlicherweise scheitert. 
<geser> predator: sind LAN und WLAN in verschiedenenn Netzen?
<predator> geser: Also ich habe beiden Netzwerken jeweils verschiedene IPs gegeben ([..]168.1.[..] und [..]168.0.[..]) und jedes Netzwerk hat sogesehen seinen eigenen Router. Die kennen sich im Prinzip nicht. :)
<geser> ok, und wohin zeigt momentan das Default-Gateway?
<geser> ip route show | grep default
<predator> Der zeigt momentan auf das "Internet". Also genau, wie es auch sein soll. 
<predator> Achso, sorry. Moment. Ich habe auch das Wlan deaktiviert, weil es die ganze Zeit zu Störungen kam. Vielleicht sollte ich das zu diesem Zweck mal wieder aktivieren. ;-)
<predator> geser: Jetzt sind wieder beide verbunden, aber es bleibt bei der richtigen Route.
<predator> Falls eben noch was geschrieben wurde, kam das hier nicht an. Habe das Wlan nun auch wieder deaktiviert, da sonst keine Seiten etc. aufgebaut werden. 
<geser> hmm
<predator> Kann man den einzelnen Programmen sagen (Opera, Evolution etc.), welche Verbindung sie nutzen sollen?
<geser> nicht das ich wüsste
<predator> Das wäre womöglich am einfachsten. :-)
<geser> kannst du mal testen, ob "ping 8.8.8.8" geht wenn WLAN aus ist und einmal wenn WLAN an ist
<geser> nicht das das Routing stimmt aber die Namensauflösung nicht (DNS)
<predator> Das scheint in beiden Fällen zu funktionieren. 
<geser> dann vergleich mal die /etc/resolv.conf in beiden Fällen
<predator> Da gibt es Unterschiede. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6323778/ Mit lan sucht er den Intranet-Router. 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kakashiAL> hallo leute, ich versuche auf meinem eeepc 1000 HE ubuntu 12 LTS zu installieren
<kakashiAL> usb stick ist fertig und wird in windows erkannt
<kakashiAL> aber wenn ich damit booten will steht da missing operating system
<jokrebel> Ist er bootfähig? Wie hast Du ihn denn erzeugt?
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: mit unitbootin
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: eine idee?
<kakashiAL> muss kurz den raum wechseln bin gleich wieder da
<predator> afk
<spycrab0> hey ich habe neuerdings zwei festplatten(jeweils 1tb) und will auf der einen Ubuntu 13.04 installieren ohne beim Start immer über das Bootmenu immer zwischen den beiden Festplatten zu switchen.Wie kann ich das mit GRUB 2 realisieren?Als ich das ganze zuletzt mit Mint versucht habe musste ich danach meinen MBR wiederherstellen...
<kakashiAL> so, da bin ich wieder
<kakashiAL> also ich habe mit unitbootin ein usb boot stick gemacht
<kakashiAL> wenn ich aber diesen booten will, heißt es "missing operating system"
<eg0x> bist du dir sicher, das der stick als first boot option im bios eingetragen ist? kannst du evtl. per keypress direkt ein boot menü aufrufen, von dem du sagen kannst, das er bitte vom usb stick booten soll?
<eg0x> wurde unetbootin erfolgreich abgeschlossen? welche iso hast du genommen? passt das dateisystem des sticks?
<kakashiAL> also boot menu habe ich nicht, aber ich habe mein stick als first ausgewählt
<kakashiAL> sonst würde mein OS hochfahren
<kakashiAL> ich habe LTS ubuntu 12
<kakashiAL> unetbootin wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen, wollte dannch rebooten
<kakashiAL> dateisystem: habe jetzt fat 16 und 32 ausprobiert
<eg0x> du könntest noch probieren das iso direkt per dd auf den stick zu bekommen, oder dir mal tuxboot anschauen, vll. gehts damit
<eg0x> ansonsten gibts hier nochmal ne gute wikiseite zu dem thema: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kakashiAL> ich versuch mal die optionen
<eg0x> ich drück dir die daumen
<kakashiAL> danke :)
<kakashiAL> aber bleib bitte hier :)
<eg0x> ;)
<kakashiAL> so, habs in windows gemacht und hat mehr oder weniger gefunxt
<kakashiAL> jetzt steht das invalid or corrupt kernel image
<kakashiAL> boot:
<eg0x> du hast die möglichkeit den stick unter nem windows zu erstellen?
<kakashiAL> jo
<eg0x> dann schau dir mal lili an (linux live usb creator)
<eg0x> damit hatte ich noch keine probleme, das tool packt da nen anderen bootloader drauf
<kakashiAL> bei boot nichts eingeben oder so?
<eg0x> was willst du denn installieren?
<kakashiAL> ahh okay, syslinux hat da probleme
<kakashiAL> ubuntu
<eg0x> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Linux-Live-USB-Creator_44977398.html
<kubine> Title: Linux Live USB Creator - Download - CHIP Online (at www.chip.de)
<kakashiAL> eg0x: soll ich bei boot:  nichts eingeben
<eg0x> drück einfach mal enter
<eg0x> und schau was passiert, ohne eingabe
<kakashiAL> sowas wie nopci oder so
<kakashiAL> enter bringt nichts
<eg0x> mh
<kakashiAL> da kommt dann wieder zurücl
<kakashiAL> ich versuch mal usb creator
<eg0x> probier nochmal nen bootbaren stick per linux live usb creator (unterm windows) zu erstellen 
<eg0x> jap
<eg0x> hatte schon den fall, das unetbootin nicht ging, mit dem lili aber ein boot + die installation problemlos möglich war
<eg0x> kann dir da aber nicht sagen warum, distri war auch nicht exotisch (glaube ubuntu 12.x damals)
<kakashiAL> habe viel schlechtes über unetbootin gehört :/
<kakashiAL> habe mit lili ein usb stick erstellt
<kakashiAL> gleicher fehler
<kakashiAL> boot:
<k1l_> lad das iso mal neu runter und prüf das auf md5.
<kakashiAL> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<k1l_> ist das ein efi ding? vlt secureboot an?
<kakashiAL> k1l_: kein efi ding eee pc 1000 HE
<Sephira> kannst ja noch den universal-installer probieren
<AkuUsagi> hallo, kann ich von der shell aus eine instanz von chromium starten, welche dann eine url öffnet?
<eg0x> AkuUsagi: ja, probier einfach mal <programm> <url> 
<eg0x> AkuUsagi: chromium-browser www.heise.de klappt hier wunderbar.
<AkuUsagi> eg0x: damit könnte ich auch per SSH, unter dem angemeldeten user, die url starten?
<eg0x> AkuUsagi: wenn du xforwarding benutzt, ja
<eg0x> ansonsten kannst du noch nen konsolenbrowser benutzen (lynx, links(2), w3m etc..)
<AkuUsagi> eg0x: mir geht es darum, eine instanz zu starten, die dann auf dem remotesystem angezeigt wird ... also nicht unbedingt im kontext zur ssh-session steht, sondern im kontext zum benutzer der am desktop angemeldet ist
<dadrc> Sollte mit `DISPLAY=:0 chromium http://bla` klappen. Geht aber natürlich zu, sobald die SSH-Session weg ist
<eg0x> okay, das hab ich dann falsch verstanden. ;)
<eg0x> ansonsten kannst du das ja in ein script schreiben, und dem user auf den desktop legen
<eg0x> vorausgesetzt der user soll das überhaupt bewusst entscheiden können usw ;)
<AkuUsagi> dadrc: das lässt sich mit screen ja einfach umgehen 
<AkuUsagi> eg0x: das ist ein system, da hängt lediglich ein kleiner atom, mit ubuntu dran ...d as einfach eine seite anzeigen soll. browserneustart würde so wesentlich vereinfacht werden. 
<eg0x> okay, quasi ein kiosk system, das iwo public rumsteht?
<AkuUsagi> genau
<AkuUsagi> halb public firmenintern, aber passt ja troztdem die beschreibung
<eg0x> hm, ja da musst du ein paar vorkehrungen treffen das da nich einfach jeder rumfurwerken kann
<AkuUsagi> dadrc: `DISPLAY=:0 ...` war genau das richtige ... danke vielmals
<jokrebel> AkuUsagi: Warum dann nicht einfach den Browser automatisch mit vorbelegter Startseite beim hochfahren starten?
<AkuUsagi> jokrebel: weil ich so einfach per ssh auch mal den browser abschiessen und mit der vorgegebenen seite neustarten kann. 
<eg0x> :D
<dadrc> AkuUsagi, eventuell nochmal `nohup` angucken
<AkuUsagi> eg0x: und was das absichern angeht, ausser strom, lan und hdmi ist dort nichts angeschlossen. da müsste schon jemand mit maus und tastatur bis zu dem TV hochklettern, das anschliessen und sich zugang verschaffen ... dazu hat das ding keinerlei zugriffsberechtigungen irgendwo hin
<eg0x> du hast dir da schon gedanken gemacht, find ich gut :) immer schlimm wenn man z.B. systeme sieht, wo der browser schön fullscreen ausgeführt ist, und man nur ne schublade ausfahren + die win taste drücken muss :)
<AkuUsagi> dadrc: danke, aber hab ich an screen gewöhnt und arbeite gerne damit
<eg0x> haben unten zur straße hin auch ein tv, auf dem ne präsentation läuft - gibt da wohl scherzkekse die das teil mit ner universalfernbedienung ab und an ausstellen ;)
<dadrc> AkuUsagi, klar, lässt sich dann nur nicht scripten. `nohup` sorgt einfach dafür, dass das Programm weiterläuft, obwohl die Session weg ist
<jokrebel> AkuUsagi: Was Du bei vorbelegter Startseite doch auch kannst und dann sogar ohne die URL mitgeben zu müssen.
<AkuUsagi> dadrc: screen -dmS tat bisher auch immer gut seinen dienst. werd mir nohup dennoch mal genauer anchauen
<ufo49> Hi alle
<eg0x> hallo ufo! 
<ufo49> Hab mal wieder was, wo ich nicht recht durchsehe.
<ufo49> Seit mehreren Wochen kriege ich keine Updates mehr vollständig ausgeführt
<ufo49> Leider kann ich mit den Fehlermeldungen nicht viel anfangen ...
<dadrc> Pack mal die Ausgabe von `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` in einen Pastebin
<eg0x> post am besten mal logfiles z.B. auf paste.ubuntuusers.de 
<ufo49> OK ich schau mal ...
<ufo49> Hab ich mal gemacht [paste:416707:Fehlerhafte Updates]
<koegs> ufo49: bitte dir URL posten
<ufo49> Die hier ? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416707/
<kubine> Title: Fehlerhafte Updates › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> gzip: stdout: No space left on device ←
<dadrc> Dein /boot/ ist voll
<eg0x> na das nenn ich mal ne schnelle antwort :D
<Ubuntuaner> ich habe mal eine frage bei meiner Parterin auf dem debian 7.2 kann ich den normalen User nicht anmelden er schmeißt mich immer wieder auf den Logscreen zurück
<koegs> !ot > Ubuntuaner 
<kubine> Ubuntuaner: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<eg0x> Ubuntuaner: passwort geändert / caps lock an? 
<Ubuntuaner> muss ich nochmal probieren mom
<ufo49> Und was soll ich da machen, den /boot hat das System bei der Installation selbst angelegt. Welche Dateien kann man da rausschmeissen
<dadrc> ufo49, alte Kernel deinstallieren
<eg0x> koenntest dich auch als root einloggen, sofern möglich, und dann einfach per "su <username" zu dem user switchen + das passwort mal "zurücksetzen", sprich ändern
<ufo49> @dadrc Wie?
<dadrc> ufo49, ansonsten muss man ein gesondertes /boot schon extra anwählen.
<dadrc> ufo49, Ubuntuversion?
<ufo49> 13.04
<dadrc> Dann sollte eigentlich `sudo apt-get autoremove` reichen
<ufo49> Ich versuchs mal
<ufo49> Wieder ne kyptische Fehlermeldung ...
<Ubuntuaner> also es verhält sich so das der Bildschirm ich versuche eine Session mit einem normalen User anzumelden der Bildschirm wird kurz schwarz und dann bin ich wieder auf dem logscreen also er veruscht schon anzumelden
<dadrc> → wieder pastebin
<dadrc> ufo49, und wenn du schon dabei bist, bitte einmal die Ausgabe von `df -h` 
<dadrc> Auch als Pastebin
<dadrc> !pastebinit > ufo49, für sowas immer nützlich
<kubine> ufo49, für sowas immer nützlich: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<ufo49> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416712/
<kubine> Title: Nochmal fehlerhafte Updates › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ufo49> Vielleicht noch der Hinweis das ich ausser /boot alles verschlüsselt habe
<Ubuntuaner> ich habe ebend su "username" augeführt und dann nochmal passwd "Username" gemacht gleiches problem beim anmelden
<k1l_> No space left on device     ufo49 
<k1l_> ufo49: guck mal ob /boot voll ist. da musst du evtl alte kernel-pakete deinstallieren
<ufo49> @k1l darum gehts doch, ich weiss nicht welche der Dateien ich einfach mal löschen könnte
<dadrc> k1l_, da sind wir ja gerade dabei :)
<ufo49> Also, ich habe mehrere Dateien mit aufsteigenden Nummern im Namen, vielleicht einfach die ältesten ...
<k1l_> achso ok. einfach gucken welche kernel in /boot liegen und dann die entspr. "linux-image-..." pakete deinsatllieren
<dadrc> ufo49, nicht löschen, deinstallieren.
<ufo49> Alle Datein haben gleiche Bezeichnungen mit unterschiedlichen nummern hintendran ..
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> "initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic" zB, Paket dazu ist "linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic"
<ufo49> Ich habe mal synaptic aufgerufen, da sind die entsprechenden Kerneldateien auch aufgelistet. Da vielleicht deinstallieren?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> nur den aktuellen nicht, den brauchst du noch :)
<dadrc> `uname -r` zeigt an, welcher da sist
<ufo49> Hab ich schon gemacht
<ufo49> Die anderen können alle raus?
<dadrc> alle mit nummern, ja
<dadrc> die ohne sind metapakete, die würd ich behalten
<k1l_> ja, wenn du diese nicht mehr brauchst. evtl ist es praktisch den vorletzten kenrel auch noch da zu lassen, um was zu haben wo man weiß, dass es auch funktioniert. die linux-image-generic (ohne nummern) nicht deinstallieren
<k1l_> die linux-header-..... (wieder mit nummern) kannst du auch gleich mit runterschmeissen. genau wie bei den linux-image-... paketen
<ufo49> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ...
<ufo49> OK, Platz sollte jetzt sein ich versuch das update noch mal
<ufo49> PS. woher weiss ich, das ich die Module nicht mehr brauche?
<k1l_> module?
<dadrc> Alte Kernel braucht man nur, wenn man explizit weiß, dass man sie braucht.
<k1l_> und die module werden passend für jeden kernel gebaut. wenn der kernel weg ist machen die module auch keinen sinn mehr
<ufo49> Hi bin wieder da. Scheint alles geklappt zu haben. Danke
<ray12683> Moin, Moin
<ray12683> Wie geht es mit Ubuntu weiter? Oder sollte man doch zu Mint wechseln? Bitte mal eine Meinung.
<k1l_> ray12683: sehr gut gehts weiter :)
<k1l_> ray12683: zum allgm. diskutieren ist man aber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben. hier im channel gehts um konkrete technische ubuntu probleme
<ray12683> Sorry
<ufo49> Es wäre vielleicht hilfreich, wenn jemand mal den Entwicklern sagt, das das /boot für solche Fälle einfach zu knapp bemessen ist
<jokrebel> ufo49: Du wirst wohl /boot irgendwann selbst auf ne eigene Partition getan haben. Bei der Standardinstallation ist /boot auf der / und nicht separat.
<stevieh> und man neigt dazu boot zu klein zu machen...
<k1l_> bei verschlüsselung muss man /boot separieren. 
<jokrebel> k1l_: Und das geschieht automatisch mit voreingestellter Größe?
<B3RN0UT> hi, ich versuche gerade an einem cubieboard2 mit cubian welches auf ubuntu basiert ein wifi dongle zum laufen zu bekommen... kann mir jmd sagen wie ich sehe (terminal) ob der überhaupt erkannt wurde?
<koegs> B3RN0UT: cubian basiert auf debian, daher bist du hier falsch
<sdx23> B3RN0UT: wie "erkannt"? Auf welcher Ebene? dmesg, lsusb, iwconfig
<k1l_> B3RN0UT: wie der name schon verrät basiert es auf debian. am besten fragst du dann mal im debian channel
<B3RN0UT> oh, da habe ich mich wohl gerade vertan... alles klar danke trotzdem
<AkuUsagi> hab mal ne frage zu sed. wenn ich ein tail mache und jede zeile mit einer IP beginnt. wie müsste der parameter für sed aussehen damit nur die IP angezeigt wird, der rest jedoch nicht?
<sdx23> Wie ist "der Rest" abgetrennt?
<stevieh> na, das muss man für ne IP Adresse ja gar nicht wissen ;-)
<sdx23> stevieh: jein. Aber Faulheit ist auch ein Grund.
<stevieh> :-)
<koegs> mit dem bekannten trenner ist das ja schnell in awk gemacht 
<AkuUsagi> sdx23: die zeile beginnt immer mit der IP 192.168.2.4 - - [29/Oct/2013:16:58:47 +0100] allerdings interessiert mich ausser der IP nichts mehr
<jokrebel> alles wegschmeißen ab -- ?
<AkuUsagi> ich nehme auch grep, awk... eigentlich egal, hauptsache alles nach der ip wird abgeschnitten ^^
<AkuUsagi> jokrebel: ja
<sdx23> das sagtest du schon. Aber der Trenner scheint ' ' zu sein, da Webserver-Logs.
<sdx23> cut -d' ' -f1
<AkuUsagi> sdx23: danke ... muss mich endlich mal mit sed, awk, cut usw mehr auseinandersetzen
<AkuUsagi> und ja, sind apache logs
<ufo49> @jokrebel Stimmt nicht ganz, ich habe die Installation verschlüsselte Partitionen anlegen lassen. Nur /boot ist ohne Key erreichbar
<TheBrayn> awk ist eigentlich ganz einfach
<jokrebel> ufo49: Und das geschah automatisch mit voreingestellter, nicht veränderbarer Größe?
<ufo49> @jokrebel WQer macht sich über die Größe Gedanken. Mit Kenntnisstand von jetzt würde ichs gößer machen, aber vorher ...
<jokrebel> ufo49: Wenn ich mein Zimmer nicht aufräume wird es irgendwann zu eng. - Egal wie groß es ist.
<jokrebel> ufo49: Da den Entwicklern die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen, weil sie die Voreinstellung zu klein gewählt haben finde ich da etwas ungerecht.
<ufo49> @jokrebel natürlich, aber welche Größe ist den angemessen? Im normalfall ist /boot unterhalb von / da ist es fast egal. Aber welche Größe ist bei Verschlüsselung angebracht?
<sdx23> 500Mb sind gut, je nachdem wie viele Kernel man zu haben gedenkt.
<jokrebel> ufo49: Wie gesagt; hängt stark davon ab wie oft Du Dein System aufräumst/ausmistest.
<ufo49> @jokrebel Sicher, das habe ich jetzt gelernt. Aber warum müssen auf dem System fünf Kernel installiert sein, wenn nur der letzte gebraucht wird. Sollte ich meinen Rechner über Jahre nutzen, kämmen da Gigabyte zusammen. Das soll sicher nicht so sein
<ufo49> Es wäre denke ich sinnvoll wenn bei Installation eines neuen Kernels zumindest der vorletzte runter geworfen wird
<jokrebel> ufo49: Es steht Dir frei sowas als Feature-Request für künftige Versionen einzureichen.
<ufo49> Sollte man vielleicht mal machen, immerhin verschlüsseln immer mehr user ihre Platten und hätten dann das gleiche Problem
<stevieh> kannst dir aber auch ein kleines cron script schreiben, das such drum kümmert.
<ufo49> Möglichkeiten gibt es sicher viele, aber nicht jeder Normaluser hat Mauke, sich in solche Interna einarbeiten zu müssen
<k1l_> ufo49: welches ubuntu ist das? ab 13.04 oder 13.10 soll /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal das automatisch machen, dass alte kernel deinstalliert werden
<ufo49> Ich hab ein 13.04 und den apt-Befehl kannte ich bisher nicht
<ufo49> @k1l kan man den einfach so ausführen?
<ufo49> @k1l Einfach so ausführen ohne irgendwelche Optionen? ...
<jokrebel> ufo49: Wenn ich das richtig kappiert habe wird dieses Script aufgerufen, wenn Du "sudo apt-get autoremove" ausführst.
<ufo49> Ich habs mal im Verzeichnis aufgerufen. Keinerlei Ausgabe, keine infos.
<jokrebel> in welchem "Verzeichnis"? Das ist ein Befehl für das Terminal.
<ufo49> ich habs in /etc/kernel/postinst.d aufgerufen
<ufo49> Na gut ich hab ja händisch saubergemacht und mir das Ganze mal aufgeschrieben. Werde später bei Gelegenheit mal alles überprüfen. Danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe
<k1l_> ufo49: das sollte eigentlich getriggert werden beim apt-get autoremove. ich kenn das bisher aber auch nur theoretisch
<ufo49> Ja wie gesagt, ich hatte das Problem bisher auch nicht, hatte ja / nicht verschlüsselt sondern nur /home. War das erste mal, wieder was dazu gelernt
<Cliff123> Hallo, ich will gerade meinen Arbeitslaptop von 13.04 auf 13.10 aktualisieren. Backup mit Clonezilla läuft. Muss ich noch mehr beachten als ppa purge durchlaufen zu lassen? habe keine proprietären Treiber installiert.
<jokrebel> Cliff123: Das 13.04 ist auf aktuellem Stand? 
<Cliff123> ja
<jokrebel> Cliff123: Dann sollte das so passen, ja.
<Cliff123> hoffe ich mal :D
<Cliff123> ansonsten hab ich ja noch das backup
<jokrebel> Cliff123: …und uns ;-) Viel Erfolg
<stevieh> muss man das ppp purgen machen?
<k1l_> je nach "qualität" der pakete und deren abhängigkeits-auflösung verreckt der update-manager schonmal weil der sich im krei dreht. wenn man die vorher rausnimmt umgeht man das risiko. kommt aber halt auf die PPAs an ob das ein großes oder kleines risiko ist
<stevieh> ok, ich hab das schon immer drübergebügelt...
<Guest56474> Ich nutze 13.10 auf einem Thinkpad R61i Notebook und haben einen bug. jetzt will ich suchen, ob der Bug schon bekannt ist, finde mich aber nicht zurecht. Wo kann ich nach den bekannten bugs von 13.10 suchen? ich habe einen launchpad account.
<jokrebel> Guest56474: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<kubine> Title: Launchpad Bugs (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Guest56474> ich habe gesucht mit "bluetooth does not work after standby" und es kommt ein Treffer aus 2010. Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass der bug in 13.10 noch nicht bekannt ist? oder muss ich anders suchen?
<sdx23> unassigned, hat sich wohl noch keiner gekümmert. Allerdings solltest du womöglich spezifischer suchen.
<jokrebel> Guest56474: Versuch besser auch noch andere/weniger Begriffe
<sdx23> Und: schau auch mal ins Thinkwiki.
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> kennt sich jemand von euch mit ffmpeg aus?
<stevieh> Guest56474: und vorher ging es? Hat dir evtl. der update die configuration des suspend verhagelt?
<Guest56474> unter 13.04 ging es. seit dem update auf 13.10 habe ich das Problem. Ich nutze cinnamon. Workaround: nach dem Öffnen des Deckels schiebe ich den Wireless-schlater auf off, dann wieder auf on und dann geht die bluetoothmaus wieder.
<stevieh> Guest56474: ich bin gerade weich in der Birne... es gibt ne config datei für suspend..
<Guest56474> ein  sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart   löst das Problem nicht.
<stevieh> evtl. ein rfkill oder bluetooth modul entladen laden?
<Guest56474> So, jetzt habe ich genug gesucht. Ich versuche mal, den bug zu reporten, mal sehen, ob ich zurecht komme.
<stevieh> hast du rfkill probiert?
<snooky> keiner ffmpeg erfahrungen?
<jokrebel> snooky: Stell keine Metafragen sondern konkret was Du wissen willst. Das erhöht die Antwortwarscheinlichkeit enorm ;-)
<LupusE> g'nabend
<snooky> ja nur schreibe ich dann einen mega text und, naja dann "könnte" auch nichts kommen ;)
<snooky> ok, also ich suche eine möglichkeit mit ffmpeg mp4 dateien zu bearbeiten. Deise sollen ins avi format umgewandelt werden. das habe ich auch schon so weit hinbekommen jedoch nicht wirklich "gut". also das original mp4 file hat 73mb, als ergebnis kommt ein 149mb avi file herraus was noch einen "kratzigen" ton hat. also die videoqualität ist perfekt, jedoch aber der ton nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. leider ist ffmpeg auch nicht wirkli
<snooky> also zweites möchte ich mit ffmpeg mkv dateien bearbeiten, im 2pass verfahren, es soll alles 1 zu 1 übernommen werden, also bildgröße, ton usw nur möchte ich eine filesize angeben können wie man das z.b. bei avidemux machen kann, oder unter windows in dem programm ripbpt. also das aus einem 10gbmkv file ein 4gb kmv file wird. nur leider finde ich da wirklich nichts über "bash lösungen". hat da jemand erfahrungen und kann 
<jokrebel> !512 > snooky - ich glaub da fehlt immer einiges 
<kubine> snooky - ich glaub da fehlt immer einiges: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<stevieh> es gibt diverse wrapper für ffmpeg und noch mehr web seiten darüber... 
<snooky> ok, also ich suche eine möglichkeit mit ffmpeg mp4 dateien zu bearbeiten. Deise sollen ins avi format umgewandelt werden. das habe ich auch schon so weit
<snooky> hinbekommen jedoch nicht wirklich "gut". also das original mp4 file hat 73mb, als ergebnis kommt ein 149mb avi file herraus was
<snooky> noch einen "kratzigen" ton hat. also die videoqualität ist perfekt, jedoch aber der ton nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. leider ist ffmpeg auch nicht wirklich gut dokumentiert und ich finde auch 
<snooky> also zweites möchte ich mit ffmpeg mkv dateien bearbeiten, im 2pass verfahren, es soll alles 1 zu 1 übernommen werden, also bildgröße, ton usw nur möchte ich eine filesize
<snooky> angeben können wie man das z.b. bei avidemux machen kann, oder unter windows in dem programm ripbpt. also das aus einem
<snooky> 10gbmkv file ein 4gb kmv file wird. nur leider finde ich da wirklich nichts über "bash lösungen". hat da jemand erfahrungen und kann mir helfen?
<Guest56474> bug report fertig: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/1245994
<kubine> Title: Bug #1245994 “after standby my bluetooth mouse does not work” : Bugs : “gnome-bluetooth” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> gewagte These, dass das die schuld vom gnome-bluetooth paket ist ;-)
<jokrebel> snooky: Was jetzt nicht heißen sollte, dass Du sinnvolle Sätze nicht schon auch vollständig bis zum Satzende schreiben kannst, wenn es nicht gerade ein Mega-Schachtel-Satz ist.
<Guest56474> stevieh, wen hast du denn in Verdacht?
<stevieh> die bluetooth module aus demKernel
<jokrebel> Guest56474: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/513770 könnte da nicht damit zusammenhängen?
<kubine> Title: Bug #513770 “Bluetooth does not respond after return from system...” : Bugs : “bluez” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Guest56474> Jahr 2010
<black79> hi alle, wie kann ich die inhalte vieler ordner in einen schieben kopieren ? terminal befehl
<black79> Danke :)
<jokrebel> trotzdem markiert als neu. Und wohl unbeachtet, da es grad mal 2 Leute betrifft/betraf
<Guest56474> aber wie erklärst du dann, das es mit 13.04 und vorher immer ging?
<Harald523> Thunderbird 24, Lightning 2.6.1 => heute fiel mir auf, dass man keine Termine mehr eintragen kann. Laut Google bin ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem.
<Harald523> Wie downgrade ich zurück auf Lightning 2.6?
<apollo13> runterladen und installieren
<black79> oder wie lösche ich viele Ordner ohne deren Inhalt zu löschen
<black79> ??
<apollo13> Harald523: lightning 2.6 funzt aber nicht soweit ich weiß mit tb 24 nicht
<black79> kann mir jemand helfen ? 
<Thomas131> Hallo,
<Harald523> apollo13, Je nun, 2.6.1 ebenfalls nicht
<Harald523> echt super
<apollo13> works for me
<jokrebel> Guest56474: Auch wieder wahr. Da ich mich aber nie ernster mit Standby befasst habe (wenn es zickte hab ich es einfach nicht mehr benutzt) kann ich nur viel Erfolg/Glück wünschen.
<Thomas131> Wenn man sich in einem Linux ohne Kommandozeile einloggt, wird dann automatisch versucht eine Internetverbindung herzustellen?
<Thomas131> Ich meinte ohne Grafische Oberfläche! Entschuldigung!!!
<jokrebel> black79: Früher oder später bestimmt. Nur lesen nicht immer alle ständig mit.
<Thomas131> Hallo,
<black79> ja okay -.-
<Thomas131> Wo brauchst du Hilfe? Black 79?
<jokrebel> Thomas131: Kann man pauschal so nicht beantworten. 
<apollo13> Harald523: kannste ja mal mit 2.6.2 oder 2.7b probieren
<black79> Thomas131, also ich hab ein Ordner und der beinhaltet sauviele Ordner und ich will die Ordner löschen, aber nicht deren inhalt
<black79> evtl. hab ich mich kompliziert ausgedrückt
<snooky> warum stellen leute programme her und dokumentieren die einfach nur scheisse?
<apollo13> weil manche leute programme für leute schreiben die das gleiche wissen haben wie sie und nicht alles dokumentiert brauchen
<apollo13> da sind halt manche planlosen endanwender nicht die zielgruppe
<Harald523> snooky weil sie selbst ja damit umgehen können und ihnen das dann reicht. Kenne -zich Entwickler, die sind alle gleich.,
<apollo13> + dokumentation schreiben ist laaaaaangweilig ;)
<snooky> toll
<apollo13> musst ja nicht verwenden…
<Thomas131> black79:Also du willst alle Dateien aus den rekursiven Unterordnern in den Überordner verschieben und dann die Unterordner löschen? Ginge mit der Schell bestimmt.
<apollo13> nimm nen anderes, die auswahl ist groß :)
<jokrebel> snooky: Warum packen Leute ihre Rants nicht in den Offtopic-Kanal wenigstens?
<snooky> dann wohl doch weiterhin cindarella und keine bash lösung :(
<sdx23> (man hätte auch eine nette Frage stellen können, anstatt doof rumzuranten)
<black79> Thomas131, wenn ich wüsste wie und welcher befehl ? Ich kenne mich nicht richtig aus
<Thomas131> Du willst also alle Dateien aus den Unterordnern und deren Unterordnern auf einen bestimmten Ordner verschieben und dann alle Unterordner verschieben. Oder?
<snooky> naja, bis dann mal
<black79> ja genau 
<black79> :)
<beaver74> black79 - könnte mit vorstellen tar kanns, nur finde ich da noch keine Optionen zu.
<black79> beaver74, ich schaue mal nach
<beaver74> black79 - "tar exclude directory structure" wirft einiges aus.. evtl. mal tar durch ein anderes Tool ersetzen.. cp oder rsync fallen mit da noch ein.
<black79> beaver74, an cp hatte ich auch gedacht, wenn ich nur die optionen dafür kennen würde
<beaver74> man cp.. :)
<Thomas131> oder mit einem shell-skript
<beaver74> joa, aber auch da braucht der Befehl ja die passenden Optionen
<black79> ich kenn mich erhrlich gesagt nicht wirklich aus mit shell-befehlen *schääm*
<beaver74> black79 - aus dem Grund für die wo Fragen sind die Manpage(s) aufrufen
<beaver74> black79 - oder ins Wiki gehen
<beaver74> oder.. oder, wir sind ja nicht offline ;)
<black79> okay beaver74 dann werd ich wohl alles manuell machen, dauert zwar, aber egel
<beaver74> black79 - #bash könnte man auch besuchen
<black79> beaver74, toll ich kann schlecht englisch -.-
<sdx23> es gibt auch ##bash-de
<sdx23> aber ich will mal nicht so sein:
<sdx23> find . -type f -exec mv {} . \; find . -type d -exec rmdir {} \; # holt alle Dateien aus Unterverzeichnissen ins aktuelle und löscht die leeren Verzeichnisse danach. Ich rate dazu vorher ein Backup zu machen.
<black79> sdx23, geht leider nicht
<Thomas131> Nocheinmal zu meiner Frage: Wenn man sich in einem Linux ohne Grafische Benutzeroberfläche in Ubuntu mini remix einloggt, wird dann automatisch versucht eine Internetverbindung herzustellen?
<jokrebel> Thomas131: Kann man immer noch nicht paschal beantworten. Wie hängt denn das Mini-Remix-Ubuntu am Internet? Exisitiert ein Router?
<jokrebel> +u
<black79> ich gebs auf, danke an alle :) Wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend
<jokrebel> Thomas131: Und was spräche dagegen, einfach auszuprobieren ob denn "das Internet geht"?
<sdx23> "geht leider nicht" ist leider keine Fehlermeldung...
<jokrebel> …ooO( was ist überhaupt Ubuntu mini remix? Find da nur Sachen die 11.10 betreffen…
<Thomas131> jokrebel: www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<jokrebel> Thomas131: Ist das ein offizielles Ubuntu?
<Thomas131> Nein, ein Form mit nur 220 bzw. 240 MB. Gut geeignet für äb
<Thomas131> abänderungen. Entschuldigung verdrückt.
<jokrebel> Was versteht Du unter gut geeignet für Abänderungen? Und auch das eigentlich Ubuntu hat soweit ich weis die Möglichkeit einer Minimal-Installation. (und inoffizielle Derivate werden hier eigentlich nicht supportet)
<ring0> für fat32 ist doch b als partitionstyp in fdisk, also W95 FAT32 korrekt oder?
<Thomas131> jokrebel: Natürlich kann man wieder alles deinstallieren. Aber wenn man ein Linux (in meinem Fall für Renderfarm-Nodes) braucht, die auch im Live-Modus gehen ist es halt praktischer ein besser passenderes Linux zu haben.
<sdx23> Thomas131: sieh nach ob ein NetworkManager dabei ist/läuft. Falls nicht: Sieh die /etc/network/interfaces an. Und: Es fehlen immer noch informationen.
<Thomas131> "Zum abändern braucht" meinte ich.
<sdx23> Thomas131: jokrebel meinte nicht "wieder deinstallieren". Man kann eine Minimalinstallation aus offiziellen Images bekommen, die auch nur um die 200Mb gross ist.
<Thomas131> Wirklich?
<Thomas131> Wo?
<sdx23> Die alternate sollte das iirc können. Sonst ganz sicher mit debootstrap.
<Thomas131> iirc klingt für mich nach IRC-Client und nicht Netzwerkmanager.
<sdx23> Wer redet von Netzwerkmanagern? Ich nicht.
<sdx23> iirc = if i remember correctly.
<Phyrex> Thomas131: Man kann in allen alternate cds bei den optionen am Anfang wo man auch die Sprache einstellt unter F4 glaube ein Befehlszeilensystem installieren.
<Phyrex> das wäre so ein minimals System
<jokrebel> Thomas131: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation sollten Dich näher informieren können.
<kubine> Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Thomas131> Aber eine minimale Live-CD wird es nicht geben.
<Thomas131> Oder?
<jokrebel> Thomas131: Und nein, was dieser "Remix" macht weiß ich nicht.
<jokrebel> Thomas131: Ich fürchte ich hab jetzt grad diesbezüglich schon mehr im Internet gelesen als Du.
<Phyrex> eine minimale Live-CD? Was soll da denn drauf sein?
<Thomas131> Phyrex:eine Shell eben. Die Frage hat sich gelöst. In der VM funkteniert Internet.
<Phyrex> achso, dachte jetzt an ein minimals kde oder gnome oder sowas
<tuxiano> Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage bzgl. bazaar und bazaar explorer: ich weiss nicht wie ich die url von dem bazaar server im explorer eingeben soll. Ich habe schon so einiges probiert z.B. http://ip/repository/user, bzr://repository/user, ....
<tuxiano> ich habe den bazaar server folgendermassen gestartet: bzr server --directory=/home/bzruser/repository
<tuxiano> nun steht da: listening on port 4155
<tuxiano> und vorher per bzr init die repositories initialisiert
<jokrebel> tuxiano: Das Wíki dazu kennst Du schon? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bazaar
<kubine> Title: Bazaar › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuxiano> jokrebel: dort habe ich nix zur url eingabe bei einem remote server gefunden
<tuxiano> aber danke für den tipp
<jokrebel> tuxiano: Hab das jetzt auch noch nie ausprobiert, spontan würd ich aber sagen, dass bei der Meldung "listening on port 4155" Du wohl dafür sorgen musst, dass das von Deinem Router dorthin auch weitergereicht wird. 
<tuxiano> jokrebel: gut, es ist ein server im lokalen netzwerk
<tuxiano> aber gut, vielleicht sollte ich mein glück mal im brz channel probieren
<tuxiano> ist wahrscheinlich etwas zu speziell
<elsystem> hallo ich habe eine frage bezüglich lubuntu 12.04 LTS
<elsystem> ist es normal das im livesystem oder nach der instalation jeglich spur vom netzwerk fehlt?
<sdx23> Wie meinst du?
<elsystem> wenn ich von der live cd starte habe ich zwar untem im panel das netzwerk zeichen aber keine angabe von hardware
<elsystem> ich stecke ein kabel an und nix passiert ^^
<elsystem> kein internet
<elsystem> sowohl auch nach der isntallation von 12.04
<sdx23> elsystem: Hast du nachgesehen ob die Karte überhaupt erkannt wird? I.e. ist die in "sudo ifconfig -a" zu sehen?
<sdx23> auch interessant wäre, was für eine Netzwerkkarte es ist. "lspci" hilft.
<elsystem> oje kann das jetzt nicht mal runterkopieren egal was ich an usb anstecke erkennt er nicht ^^ 
<elsystem> ich tippe es mal per hand ab^^ 
<sdx23> Ich dachte du stecktest ein Netzwerkkabel an? Bei WLAN-USB Sticks kann's gut sein, dass die nicht sofort lauffähig sind. Netzwerkkarte hätte mich dagegen gewundert.
<sdx23> Du brauchst in ifconfig nur nachsehene ob da "eth
<sdx23> Du brauchst in ifconfig nur nachsehene ob da "eth*" ist oder "wlan*"
<sdx23> und lspci brauchst du bei usb nicht zu bemühen. Stattdessen lsusb.
<elsystem> gott war das ne tiperei :D
<elsystem> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416717/
<kubine> Title: Asus x75a ohne Lan im CD Live/installati › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> Was nun, hattest du da ein Kabel ran oder nicht?
<elsystem> vorher schon jetzt nicht
<sdx23> ah, da ist die Lösung: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257852/ubuntu-12-04-not-recognizing-atheros-ar8161-gigabit-ethernet
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 - Not recognizing Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<elsystem> und wie soll ich ein apt-get update ohne internet machen?
<sdx23> ups, hm. Wlan-USB-Stick oder ähnlich?
<sdx23> andererseits kannst du das Paket per USB-Stick rüber ziehn, falls das keine Abhängigkeiten hat.
<elsystem> ja ich habe ein wlan stick aber der erkennt nicht mal n usb stick ^^ 
<elsystem> kann anstöpseln was ich will 
<elsystem> nix geht
<sdx23> das klingt sehr ungut. Eine neuere Version willst du nicht probieren?
<weee> welche  12.04 hat er probiert? 
<elsystem> hatte die 13.10 aber ich habe ne Ralink rt3290 und die läuft dort noch nicht... 13.04 spinnt rum beim grub und es gibt conflikte mit EFI
<elsystem> ich habe die 12.04 LTS von der Ubuntuseite geladen Desktop AMD 64
<weee> wann war das?
<elsystem> heute
<weee> also 12.04.3
<elsystem> hier habe ich es runtergeladen
<elsystem> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<weee> ah ok also eine ohne  LTS Enablement Stack
<elsystem> LTS Enablement Stack?
<sdx23> neuere Kernel für die LTS versionen.
<sdx23> d.h. wenn du 12.04.3 lädst sollte es gehen, weil da ein aktuellerer Kernel bei ist.
<elsystem> wo kann ich die runterlanden?
<elsystem> ah habs schon gefunden 
<elsystem> und damit sollte es gehen?
<sdx23> zumindest das Netzwerk. Kann halt sein, dass das Ralink Ding damit nicht tut, wenn das in 13.10 auch nicht tut.
<elsystem> hab da schon ein wiki zugeschickt bekommen wo ich noch einen älteren kernel installiren muss
<elsystem> http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working
<kubine> Title: How do I get a Ralink RT3290 wireless card working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<elsystem> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/asus-x75a-wlan-ralink-rt3290-probleme-bei-inst/?highlight=asus+x75a#post-6069567
<kubine> Title: ASUS X75A Wlan Ralink RT3290 probleme bei installation › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<elsystem> der lin war es
<elsystem> *link
<elsystem> wenn ich dann wieder einen ältern kernel lade könnte es sein das dan mein eth0 verschwindet?
<sdx23> Ja.
<Juergen_> Wer kann mit Vidalia/Tor helfen? Ich kann gegenwärtig keine .onion Adressen ansteuern 
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-30
<Cliff123> Guten Morgen :)
<Cliff123> seit ich den proprietären NVidia Treiber in meinem Notebook installiert habe, dreht der Lüfter ständig hoch
<Cliff123> laut den Nvidia-settings taktet die Grafikkarte auch nicht runter
<Cliff123> nutze Ubuntu 13.10
<Cliff123> scheinbar wird meine /etc/X11/xorg.conf (die ich anlegen musste, bzw die nvidia-settings haben sie angelegt) auch komplett ignoriert
<AkuUsagi> ich hab ein laptop, dessen festplatte ist komplett mit truecrypt verschlüsselt. Platz wäre noch genug. Ist es möglich die bestehende Partition zu verkleinern und als zweitsystem Ubuntu zu installieren?
<koegs> AkuUsagi: entschlüsseln, verkleinern, verschlüsseln :)
<AkuUsagi> koegs: so ähnlich habe ich es befürchtet
<LetoThe2nd> generell ist jeded resize operation auf crypto fs mit noch mehr vorsicht als sonst zu geniessen.
<AkuUsagi> die hoffung existierte dennoch, dass es möglich wäre
<LetoThe2nd> jaja, spass mit verschlüsselung.
<Cliff123> mir kann hier niemand mit meinem NVidia problem helfen?
<Cliff123> die läuft seit isntallation des treibers immer mit voller geschwindigkeit
<Cliff123> der lüfter dadurch leider auch
<AkuUsagi> firmenrechner halt, unverschlüsselt würde ich es nicht aus dem büro tragen ... allerdings windows alleine nervt
<AkuUsagi> ist dualboot Ubuntu/Windows 8.1 und UEFI eigentlich problematisch oder sollte ich keine all zu großen schmerzen haben?
<LetoThe2nd> hier bereichten einige von schmerzen ;)
<ppq> glückssache
<ppq> kommt drauf an, ob der mainboardhersteller uefi ordentlich implementiert hat
<AkuUsagi> ppq: ist ein aktuelles HP Pavillion Notebook
<AkuUsagi> im zweifel bleib ich bei legacy, so gross wird der unterschied wohl kaum sein. oder der vorteil von UEFI so gravierend
<koegs> Cliff123: hat nvidia-settings dafür keine option?
<Cliff123> koegs: was für eine Option? Um die "Leistung" runterzudrehen?
<dadrc> Ja
<Cliff123> nein, leider nicht. Die Graka taktet mit dem NVidia Treiber immer hoch. Evtl. liegt es auch daran, dass ich einen zweiten bildschirm angeschlossen habe.
<Cliff123> habe auf jeden fall mal einen Thread bei ubuntuusers erstellt
<Cliff123> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grafikkarte-taktet-nicht-runter-mit-proprietae/
<kubine> Title: Grafikkarte taktet nicht runter mit proprietären NVidia Treibern › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Cliff123> und bin vorerst wieder auf den freien treibern zurück
<dadrc> Cliff123, du kannst die Leistungslevel erzwingen: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Forcing_Powermizer_performance_level_.28for_laptops.29
<kubine> Title: NVIDIA - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<dadrc> Ist da von den Arch-Jungs, sollte bei Ubuntu aber auch gehen
<Cliff123> ja, das habe ich auch schon gesehen. Von was wird da der performance level erzwungen? von der CPU + GPU oder nur GPU?
<Cliff123> die CPU power brauche ich, GPU nicht
<Cliff123> im archwiki steht nur GPU
<dadrc> Nur GPU, mit der CPU hat das nichts zu tun
<dadrc> Ansonsten, etwas weiter unten steht auch, wie man die Lüfter auf manuell schaltet
<Cliff123> das ging nicht. hab ich schon versucht
<Cliff123> Ich hatte das gefühl, dass meine xorg.conf komplett ignoriert wurde
<Cliff123> Option "Coolbits" "1"
<Cliff123> und Option "Coolbits" "4" hatte ich eingetragen
<Cliff123> beides mal hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert
<dadrc> Muss auch im richtigen Format und so sein
<Cliff123> und die xorg.conf musste ich auch manuell erstellen, da sie nicht vorhanden war
<dadrc> Ansonsten, eher in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Cliff123> hm?
<dadrc> Naja, 'ne komplette xorg.conf brauchst du eigentlich nicht
<dadrc> Nur die entsprechenden Sektionen in 'ner einzelnen Datei im conf.d
<Cliff123> eine komplette xorg.conf hab ich mir von nvidia-config erstellen lassen
<Cliff123> spricht ja eigentlich nichts dagegen
<dadrc> Nö, stimmt
<Cliff123> und da habe ich dann die änderungen vorgenommen
<dadrc> Gerade keinen Rechner mit nvidia hier, kann also gerade nicht testen
<Cliff123> brauchst du ja auch nicht :)
<Cliff123> ich ändere jetzt einfach mal die auflösung in der xorg.conf und boote neu
<Cliff123> dann sehe ich ob ubuntu die conf überhaupt nutzt
<Cliff123> oder kann ich davon ausgehen?
<dadrc> Wenn eine da ist, wird sie genutzt
<Cliff123> ok, dann versuch ich mal das performance level runterzusetzen
<Cliff123> so
<Cliff123> Jetzt bleibt es auf Performance Level 0
<Cliff123> auch der Standby funktioniert jetzt Problemlos. Danke :)
<Cliff123> Hat jemand evtl. eine Idee wie ich die Sprache des Terminals ändern kann? export LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 funktioniert anscheinend nicht (seit dem upgrade auf 13.10)
<Cliff123> $ echo $LANG gibt mir: en_GB.UTF-8 aus
<Cliff123> fehlermeldungen sind trotzdem noch auf deutsch
<dadrc> setz nochmal LC_ALL
<Cliff123> was ist LC_ALL?
<dadrc> Sowas wie LANG, nur LC_ALL :)
<Cliff123> export LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8
<Cliff123> gemacht. funktioniert immer noch nicht
<dadrc> aber du hast en_GB.UTF-8 da?
<dadrc> `locale -a`
<Cliff123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329641/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Cliff123> also ja, ich habs :)
<Cliff123> bzw nein
<Cliff123> ads wird hier anders geschrieben?
<dadrc> Weiß spontan nicht, ob die Schreibweise relevant ist. Versuch ist's wert.
<Cliff123> nicht relevant
<dadrc> Und wenn du das direkt in der Zeile machst?
<dadrc> Also, `LC_ALL=en_GB.utf8 deinbefehl`?
<Cliff123> die ausgabe ist immer noch auf deutsch
<dadrc> Dann würd ich sagen, das Programm ist komisch und holt sich seine Spracheinstellungen aus seltsamen Quellen
<dadrc> Zeitzone oder so
<Cliff123> ich will ja nichtmal ein programm nutzen
<Cliff123> ich geb einfach irgendwas ein
<dadrc> "irgendwas"?
<Cliff123> weil wenn es den befehl nicht gibt soll die fehlermeldung ja auch auf englisch geben
<Cliff123> ja, z.B. "irgendwas"
<dadrc> Aso, du willst die Shell selber auf englisch
<Cliff123> richtig
<Cliff123> wenn die shell auf englisch ist, sollten doch auch die programme (vor allem auch GIT) auf englisch laufen, oder?
<dadrc> jo
<Cliff123> bis gestern (mit 13.04) hat es noch mit export LANG... funktioniert
<Cliff123> nach dem upgrade eben nicht mehr
<dadrc> Start mal aus deiner Shell 'ne weitere mit `LANG=en_GB.utf8 bash`
<dadrc> Und guck mal, ob es dann geht
<Cliff123> da soll es mir ein extra terminal öffnen?
<Cliff123> tuts nicht
<Cliff123> bash
<dadrc> joa
<dadrc> also, ne, sollte nicht
<Cliff123> ^^
<dadrc> Das macht einfach in deiner Shell eine Shell auf
<dadrc> Ist da der Kram jetzt auf Englisch?
<Cliff123> nein
<dadrc> Dann weiß ich spontan auch nicht, was da schief läuft. 
<dadrc> Komischer Kram in der .bashrc vielleicht
<Cliff123> bis gestern hatte ich da das export LANG drin
<Cliff123> aber jetzt gehts ja nicht mehr also hab ich es raus genommen
<Cliff123> also ist da alles wieder auf default
<mat619> Tag zusammen! Habe hier ein Problem mit einem Server, auf dem 12.04 LTS x64 läuft - dessen DVD Laufwerk spinnt. Teilweise muss man CDs/DVDs mehrfach einlegen, bis er sie erkennt, oder er schließt die Schublade nach dem ausgeben willkürlich wieder. In einer anderen Maschine unter Windows funktioniert das Laufwerk fehlerfrei.
<dadrc> Spontaner Tipp: Probleme mit der Stromversorgung
<mat619> Da er gestern schon wieder nach meinem Finger geschnappt hat (böser Server! :D) und grad schon wieder mehrere einladungen gebraucht hat, um die DVD mounten zu können, wollt ich mal fragen ob wer eine Idee hat, wie ich das Problem behebn könnte? Macken mit DVD Laufwerken hatte ich noch nie unter Ubuntu
<mat619> dadrc: Hm, in einem Server? Eher unwahrscheinlich. In der Maschine stecken nur zwei HDDs und dieses eine DVD Laufwerk, das Netzteil sollte also Reserven satt haben
<Cliff123> kannst du die DVD wenn sie eingelegt wurde und nicht automatisch erkannt wurde, manuell mounten?
<dadrc> Reserven ja, aber die Frage ist auch eher, ob die Spannungen stabil sind 
<mat619> Cliff123: Hab es nur paar mal probiert, mal schon, mal nicht. "device is busy" hat er gemeckert wenn ichs richtig im kopf hab
<dadrc> Probleme mit dem Lesen von DVDs aufgrund von Softwareproblemen sind mir noch nie untergekommen
<dadrc> Da war immer irgendwie was an der Hardware.
<mat619> dadrc: Hm. gut, man sollte niemals nie sagen, aber bei einem nicht mal ein Jahr alten ProLiant hatte ich noch nie Spannungsprobleme
<mat619> dadrc: Vielleicht beißt sich auch das Mainboard mit dem Laufwerk, die Windowskiste mit der ich es gegengetestet habe, hatte ein anderes Board.
<dadrc> mat619, sollte auch nicht, haste schon recht. Aber wie gesagt, meine Erfahrung sagt bei sowas ganz klar Hardware.
<dadrc> Eventuell mal ein anderes Laufwerk in den Server?
<mat619> dmesg meldet übrigens folgendes:   [196879.039426] ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }     gefolgt von    [196879.039435] ata4: hard resetting link    wenn er sie nicht erkennt
<mat619> teilweise gefolgt von:  [196910.516871] ata4: lost interrupt (Status 0x0)    und    [196910.516892] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x50 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x40d0802 action 0xe frozen       [196910.516898] ata4: SError: { RecovComm HostInt PHYRdyChg CommWake 10B8B DevExch }     [196910.516918]          res 40/00:02:00:0c:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x54 (ATA bus error)
<dadrc> Könnten auch Probleme mit dem SATA-Controller sein
<dadrc> Mal 'nen anderen Port probiert?
<mat619> dadrc: Noch nicht, wollte downtime vermeiden. Werd ich aber auf jeden Fall demnächst mal versuchen
<mat619> Wo wir gerade bei dem Server und Hardware sind, hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit dem auslesen der Sensoren von HP Servern unter Ubuntu?
<mat619> sensors spuckt zwar wunderbar die Kerntemperaturen des Xeons aus, aber die Umgebungssensoren sind völliger Quatsch. Demnach steht die eine Hälfte des Boards in Flammen, und die andere ist schockgefrostet :D
<mat619> +252°C und -8°C
<beaver74> mat619 - auf ProLiant bis G3 war es mir nur möglich mit hpasm da überhaupt Werte zu entlocken, nur für die CPU konnte das Modul aus dem Kernel verwendet werden.
<beaver74> leider konnte ich hpasm nicht immer zum laufen bewegen, mag aber an mir selber gelegen haben
<dadrc> Gab mal hp-health, weiß nicht, ob die das noch anbieten
<beaver74> jau
<dadrc> Das kam mit deren eigenen Sensoren ganz gut klar ;)
<mat619> ist ein ML110 G7, muss von daher mal schauen was da passt
<mat619> aber danke euch für die tipps schon mal, ich geh mal suchen :)
<Cliff123> Ich habe gestern ein upgrade auf 13.10 gemacht. habe davor mit rsync den ordner / gesichert
<Cliff123> jetzt möchte ich auf dieses backup zurück
<Cliff123> einfach mit einem live usb stick booten und das zeug von der backup location auf die festplatte zurückspielen?
<Cliff123> also alles von der jetzigen / löschen und mit rsync rüberkopieren
<Cliff123> geht das so?
<koegs> man müsste zurückspielen, uuids anpassen, grub reinstallieren, usw. :)
<Cliff123> die uuids sollten ja die selben sein
<Cliff123> warum muss ich grub reinstallieren?
<Cliff123> aber na gut, das sollte ja eigentlich auch kein problem sein
<jokrebel> Cliff123: Soweit ich weiß ist ein rsync-backup kein Klon des alten kompletten Systems.
<Cliff123> und das heißt?
<Cliff123> ich kann nicht auf das backup zurück?
<sdx32> Wie genau hast du das erstellt?
<jokrebel> Backup ist normalerweise eine Datensicherung. Eine geklonte Festpatte/Partition ist eine 1:1-Kopie des vorherigen zustands.
<Cliff123> ok
<Cliff123> rsync -avze ssh /home/benutzer benutzer@example.com:/backups 
<Cliff123> so habe ich es erstellt
<Cliff123> halt ohne home benutzer ^^
<Cliff123> sudo rsync -avze ssh / user@myserver:/backups
<Cliff123> das war der befehl
<Cliff123> naja, ich werde erstmal versuchen das home verzeichnis wieder herzustellen
<Cliff123> evtl reicht das schon
<sdx32> hm, -AX wäre ggf. noch gut gewesen, bei einem "normalen" System sollte aber ohne auf gehen.
<sdx32> "reicht" für was?
<indalito> Hallo. Jemand da, der kurz einen Tipp für mich hat? Ich habe nach der Anleitung von wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen versucht, die Nutzerdaten von sda1 auf das freie sda3 zu verschieben. Ich hatte keinerlei Fehlermeldungen und dennoch scheint es nicht geklappt zu haben. Die Daten liegen jetzt zwar auf sda3, aber sie werden nicht eingebunden. Die Partition wird gemounted, nur tauchen sie nach dem Login nicht auf. In /etc/fstab ist der Eintrag allerdi
<koegs> !512 > indalito 
<kubine> indalito: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<indalito> ok.
<indalito> Hallo. Jemand da, der kurz einen Tipp für mich hat? Ich habe nach der Anleitung von wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen versucht, die Nutzerdaten von sda1 auf das freie sda3 zu verschieben.
<indalito> Ich hatte keinerlei Fehlermeldungen und dennoch scheint es nicht geklappt zu haben. Die Daten liegen jetzt zwar auf sda3, aber sie werden nicht eingebunden. Die Partition wird gemounted, nur tauchen sie nach dem Login nicht auf. In /etc/fstab ist der Eintrag allerdings vorhanden. 
<koegs> indalito: willst du mal die ausgabe von "mount" und die fstab in ein pastebin packen?
<koegs> !nopaste > indalito 
<kubine> indalito: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<indalito> kubine: kannte ich noch gar nicht. danke für den Tipp
<indalito> koegs: Wenn du mir sagen kannst, was ich dafür genau tun muss, gern.  
<koegs> du kopierst den Text auf die oben genannte Seite und gibst uns dann den link...
<indalito> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416722/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<indalito> War das richtig?
<indalito> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416727/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> hmm, ich hab nen kleines problem mit ufw, das ist enabled und auf defaults reject, aber ufw allow from my_subnet proto 22 rennt in nen timeout
<koegs> indalito: dein sda3 ist nach /media/Homepart gemounten, nicht nach /home
<indalito> koegs: Homepart - dachte ich - ist die Volumenbezeichnung 
<koegs> wie sieht deine fstab aus?
<indalito>  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416727/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> und hast du dann einen reboot gemacht oder /home unmounted?
<indalito> koege: reboot. 
<indalito> ich habe mich strikt an die Anleitung gehalten und stets "home" geschrieben.
<koegs> indalito: kannst du mal mit "sudo blkid" überprüfen ob die UUID für sda3 stimmt?
<indalito> Natürlich. Mom...
<indalito> Oje, es scheint ein Bindestrich in der fstab zu fehlen 
<indalito> UUID="157ebeef-3c54-493a-9b3a-3d54f580c1f9" gibt blkid aus
<koegs> na, wenn es das nur ist :)
<indalito> UUID="157ebeef-3c54-493a-9b3a-3d54f580c1f9" steht in der fstab
<indalito> Kopierfehler
<indalito> UUID="157ebeef-3c54-493a-9b3a3d54f580c1f9" steht in der fstab
<koegs> indalito: einfach korrigieren und rebooten
<indalito> Ich versuche es. Danke. Ich melde mich dann wieder.
<indalito> koege: Das hat leider nichts gebracht 
<indalito> Hat es womöglich doch mit der Homepart-Sache zu tun?
<koegs> bitte nochmal die ausgaben von "mount", /etc/fstab/ und "sudo blkid" :)
<indalito> Ich habe mir in meiner Windows-Zeit angewöhnt, Platten Namen zu geben. Also nicht "Datenträger C" sondern "System" etc. 
<koegs> das stört nicht
<indalito> Also habe ich die neue Partition für /home angelegt und Homepart genannt. War wohl ein Fehler.
<indalito> Okay, Texte kommen sofort.
<indalito> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416737/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<indalito> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416742/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> also dein home liest er von /dev/sda3 :)
<indalito> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416747/
<kubine> Title: blkid › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<indalito> Soweit habe ich das auch gesehen, nur er tut es halt nicht.
<koegs> das wird er ganz sicher tun :)
<koegs> die frage ist, ob da alles drin ist, was du erwartest
<indalito> Nichts. Weder Dateien noch meine Leiste bei Unity ist da. Alles brav Standard.
<indalito> Lediglich auf meine Programme kann ich zugreifen-natürlich ohne meine Daten. IRC läuft bei mir zB über Pidgin.
<indalito> Das Teil sieht aus wie frisch installiert plus meiner Anwendungen vorinstalliert. :D
<koegs> hast du das beachtet? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen#Zusatz-bei-verschluesseltem-Nutzerverzeichnis
<kubine> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<indalito> Das habe ich befolgt. Ich habe die Seite ausgedruckt und ganz penibel Zeichen um Zeichen abgetippt. 
<indalito> Da ich eine spanische Tastatur habe, musste ich sogar nach einer Möglichkeit suchen, das ~ zu schreiben, denn das gibt es bei mir nicht als Taste. Aber es hat geklappt. 
<koegs> indalito: hast du rsync oder cp benutzt? und hast du in /home einen ordner .ecryptfs?
<indalito> ich habe rsync genutzt, weil das empfohlen wurde.
<indalito> Mom....
<indalito> Nein, diesen Ordner habe ich nicht.
<koegs> dann hat das wohl mit dem kopieren nicht so recht hingehauen
<indalito> Aber das lässt sich noch korrigieren, hoffe ich. 
<koegs> wie hast du gecheckt ob der ordner da ist?
<indalito> Der hat knapp 30 Minuten kopiert. Also an Datenmenge hat es nicht gemangelt.
<indalito> Mein System ist auf spanisch. Daher wird die übersetzung nicht zwingend korrekt sein. :) 
<indalito> Persönlicher Ordner -> Anzeige -> Versteckte Elemente anzeigen
<TheBrayn> ich war grad im update zu ubunt 13.10 als der strom weg war, nun hat der son halbes update drin
<TheBrayn> wie stell ich den 13.04er stand wieder her?
<TheBrayn> kann z.B. kein X usw starten
<Cliff> ich habe auf 13.10 geupgraded. das ging schief. habe davor komplett / mit rsync gesichert
<Cliff> ich will es jetzt zurückspielen
<Cliff> danach chroot und grub neu installieren
<Cliff> muss ich irgendwelche verzeichnisse ausschließen beim zurückkopieren?
<indalito> koegs: Noch da?
<Cliff> kann mir niemand helfen?
<Cliff> würde sonst jetzt anfangen
<jokrebel> Cliff: Was genau bedeutet "ging schief"? Sicher dass es dann mit "zurückspielen" geht?
<Cliff> zu dem zeitpunkt als ich das backup gemacht habe ging es
<Cliff> es läuft ein Ant build nicht mehr und ich kann es mir nicht erklären warum
<Cliff> und morgen muss die kiste laufen
<Cliff> und /home habe ich schon wieder hergestellt
<Cliff> das hat nichts geholfen
<Cliff> habe immer noch den selben fehler
<jokrebel> Cliff: Äh? Was ist ein Ant-Build?
<Cliff> das spielt keine rolle
<subz3r0> ant:D
<subz3r0> lol
<Cliff> ant ist nicht das thema hier ^^
<jokrebel> Cliff: Und was ist die Fhelermeldung und Auswirkung?
<Cliff> ich bin entwickler. mein programm läuft nicht mehr
<Cliff> das ist die kurze beschreibung
<Cliff> gestern vor dem backup ging es noch
<subz3r0> was erwähnst du es dann, wenn es keine rolle spielt? ...
<Cliff> er wollte es wissen
<Cliff> ist mein backupplan richtig?
<subz3r0> jokrebel: http://www.iai.uni-bonn.de/III/lehre/AG/OOP/material/ant-show.pdf
<Cliff> wird der restore so funktionieren wie geplant?
<subz3r0> ist nen build tool...
<jokrebel> Cliff: Läuft denn Ubuntu noch, aber nur dieses "Programm" nicht mehr?
<Cliff> nur das programm
<jokrebel> …ooO( Wie kann man Entwickler sein, sich aber nicht klar auszudrücken verstehn )
<Cliff> habe schon ein reinstall versucht, hat nicht geholfen
<Cliff> ich hab nur gefragt wie ich mit rsync mein backup wieder herstelle. das ist sehr klar ausgedrückt :D
<Cliff> du hast nach dem grund gefragt ^^
<jokrebel> Cliff: Hast Du das Programm denn mal aus dem terminal heraus gestartet und geschaut was es dort für Meldungen gibt?
<Cliff> bitte
<Cliff> ich will nur restoren
<jokrebel> Cliff: Dann kann ich Dich nur auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync da ich rsync nicht nutze…
<kubine> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Cliff> na dann
<jokrebel> Cliff: Aber es hätt ja sein können dass man es reparieren kann. Wünsch Dir aber trotzdem Glück dafür, dass es nach dem "restoren" wieder geht.
<Cliff> ich bin mir sicher, dass man es reparieren kann
<Cliff> aber da ich es heute hin bekommen muss und das backup habe, warum nicht einfach das backup zurückspielen?
<jokrebel> …hmm? - Weil Du danach vielleicht wieder vor dem selben Problem stehst? Aber wie gesagt, Good luck!
<Cliff> als ich das backup gemacht habe ging es doch...
<Cliff> warum sollte ich dann wieder vor dem selben problem stehen?
<jokrebel> Cliff: Und was geschah danach, dass es dann nicht mehr ging?
<Cliff> ich habe auf ubuntu 13.10 geupgraded
<jokrebel> und Du willst dann bis wann auf 13.04 bleiben?
<Cliff> bis am freitag
<Cliff> egal
<jokrebel> Cliff: Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, ist rsync ein Datenbackup aber halt kein Komplett-Image. Weshalb ein downgrade auf die vorhergehende Ubuntu-Version damit wohl eher nicht klappt; man möge mich korrigieren.
<jokrebel> …ah eh schon weg :/
<subz3r0> vergiss es...
<subz3r0> arroganz kennt keine grenzen...
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Aber hab ich damit recht?
<subz3r0> ja
<subz3r0> downgrade von ubuntu geht eh nicht. sagt canonical selbst
<subz3r0> da würde nur nen clone helfen
<jokrebel> eben
<subz3r0> dazu wurde rsync auch nicht entwickelt. da nimmt man dann z.B dd
<subz3r0> hatte die frage ja nicht ganz mitbekommen gehabt
<indalito> Hallo. Jemand da, der mir bei einem missglückten Umzug von /home auf eine externe Partition helfen kann?
<dr_bob> Was muss man sich darunter vorstellen, indalito?
<jokrebel> indalito: Vermutlich ja, erklär einfach näheres und NoPaste die Fehlermeldungen.
<indalito> Ich habe die Anleitungen von wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen m.E. nach exakt befolgt. 
<indalito> Nach dem Neustart habe ich aber keinen Zugriff mehr auf meine Daten.
<k1l_> indalito: weil die externe platte nicht gemounted ist bevor du dich einloggst?
<dr_bob> Was meinst Du denn mit "externer Partition"?
<k1l_> oder halt partition.
<indalito> Extern war das falsche Wort. Ich meine eine andere Partition auf der Festplatte im Gerät.
<indalito> Also von sda1 auf sda3 
<jokrebel> indalito: Was sind denn die Fehlermeldungen beim starten nun?
<indalito> Gar keine. Das ist ja das problem. Auch beim Umzug gab es keine.
<k1l_> indalito: wird die "neue" partition denn auch gemountet?
<indalito> Ich habe dafür jetzt in /home meinen Nutzerordner und .ecryptfs. Der lag vorher natürlich in meinem Ordner. Ich denke, hier hakt es.
<indalito> Ich kann die Daten sehen, wenn ich in /home/.ecryptfs/ schaue. Alles brav verschlüsselt. Aber der liegt - wer weiß warum - außerhalb meines Ordners.
<dr_bob> Die Links hast Du angelegt?
<indalito> mount sagt "/dev/sda3 on /home type ext4 (rw)"
<dr_bob> klingt gut
<indalito> dr_bob: Ja, exakt wie es beschrieben wurde.
<jokrebel> indalito: Oh-oh - Verschlüsselung? Dann bin ich raus.
 * dr_bob hat da auch nicht so die Erfahrung-
<indalito> Also den Code hab ich notfalls gesichert. :)
<dr_bob> Ich fürchte, der Befehl "cp -avx /home/* /mnt/tmp" könnte das Problem sein.
<indalito> Ich habe rsync verwendet. Nicht cp.
<dr_bob> Der nimmt nämlich /home/.ecryptfs nicht mit.
<jokrebel> indalito: Vollbackup wär wohl besser, oder was versteht Du unter "code gesichert"?
<indalito> Wenn /home verschlüsselt ist, gibt es einen Code, um auf die Daten von außen zuzugreifen. 
<jokrebel> indalito: Und es exisitiert kein "Komplettbackup"? Doppel-o-O
<indalito> Von 7home ja
<dr_bob> Hm...
<indalito> Also ich habe vor einer Woche den kompletten Ordner kopiert. Das sollte reichen, um wenigstens die Daten wieder zu haben.
<dr_bob> indalito, ich schlage vor, Du postest mal bei uu.de. Das ist nicht so flüchtig wie der IRC und andere können auch von der Lösung profitieren bzw. der Wiki-Artikel kann ergänzt werden, wenn das nötig ist.
<indalito> Dummerweise liegen die ja noch alle im System. Ich kann nur nicht darauf zugreifen.
<indalito> dr_bob: Alles klar. Danke.
<dr_bob> Ich würde den alten Inhalt erst löschen, wenn man neu gebootet hat und alles zur Zufriedenheit läuft. Auf der Wiki-Seite wird das ja früher gemacht.
<indalito> Ich habe nichts gelöscht 
<Guest85503> Hallo ich habe gerdae lubuntu lxle installiert und habe problem mit die rechte maustaste zu aktivieren
<Guest85503> kann nirgendswo rechts klick machen
<jokrebel> Guest85503: Sicher, dass es kein Hardwareproblem ist?
<Guest85503> bin neueinsteiger und finde mich noch nicht so zurecht :) wie kann ich das überprüfen
<jokrebel> Guest85503: Indem Du die Maus, die nicht so recht mag, an nem anderen Rechner mit anderem Betriebssystem gegenprüfst, ob es nicht an der Maus selber liegt.
<trg> #linux
<jokrebel> trg: Wenn dann mit /join davor
<trg> danke
<Guest85503> ne ist ein touchpad und hat bei anderen linux versionen funktioniert
<jokrebel> ah so
<jokrebel> Guest85503: Mach mal ein Terinal auf, starte "xev" und drücke dann diese rechte Maustaste, bitte.
<k1l_> Guest85503: lxle ist auch kein offizieller ubuntu port. da würde ich mal deren support fragen was die da anders machen
<Guest85503> ok terminal spuckt viel text aus und ein fenster mit einem quadrat hat sich geöffnet
<Guest85503> soll ich mit der maus ins feld und rechtsklicken?
<jokrebel> ja
<Guest85503> wo ist den der link damit ich die ausgabe reinkopieren kann?
<Guest85503> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416752/ habs gefunden :)
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest20465> ist das normal das bei xve so viel quelltext wegen einem touchpad ausgelesen wird?
<apollo13> xve?
<ppq> xev wohl
<Guest20465> ja meinte ich 
<apollo13> und was meinst du mit quelltext?
<jokrebel> und ja - wenn Du Maus oder Tastatur betätigst wird bei "xev" jede menge an Daten produziert.
<Guest20465> ok... konntet ihr schon was rauslesen was mit meinem touch nicht stimmt?
<apollo13> hu?
<apollo13> aus xev kann man selten nen fehler rauslesen ;)
<apollo13> entweder du siehst nen rechtsklick dort und es geht oder du siehst nix und es geht nicht
<jokrebel> Guest20465: Ich nicht, nein. Wie sieht es denn mit nem "echtem" Live-Ubuntu aus; geht es da?
<Guest20465> bei allen anderen installierten ubuntuversionen hat es funktioniet ... habe aber eigentlich ein anderes hauptproblem
<Guest20465> ich habe nen Asus x75a und will die rt3290 wlan karte installiren 
<Guest20465> habe rausgelesen das ich ubuntu 12.04 brauche und ein downgread mit dem kernel machen muss
<skorpio> hallo, wie heisst der dienst zum erstellen von thumbnails in thunar oder nautilus?
<Guest20465> die sach ist wenn ich lubuntu 12.04 im live oder auf der platte habe erkennt der nicht mal meine netzwerkkarte eth0
<jokrebel> Guest20465: Downgrade geht nicht.
<apollo13> skorpio: das ist wohl kaum ein dienst sondern wird von den programmen selber gemacht
<Guest20465> von 3.8 zu 3.5 ker?nel geht nicht
<skorpio> apollo13: dann muesste die funktion aber nach deren neustart auch wieder verfuegbar sein
<apollo13> skorpio: das ist ne interessante aber falsche schlussfolgerung
<jokrebel> Guest20465: " erkennt der nicht mal meine netzwerkkarte" ist vermutlich auch nicht leichter/schwerer zu fixen als "rechte Maustaste geht nicht" aber halt nur wenn es _wirklich_ ein Ubuntu ist.
<apollo13> wenn es ein diesnt wäre könnte der deaktiviert sein und würde dann nach einem neustart auch nicht gehen…
<skorpio> apollo13: und wie komme ich jetzt an frische thumbnails?
<dadrc> Zumindest xubuntu benutzt tumbler für sowas
<apollo13> skorpio: indem du im dateibrowser die funktion aktivierst
<skorpio> dadrc: hatte den auch schon im visir aber nachdem tumbler abstürzt ist es auch nicht mehr im task manager
<trg> tumbler neustarten vieleicht
<jokrebel> skorpio: Dann wär vielleicht ein neustart angebracht.
<skorpio> jokrebel: genau den will ich ja vermeiden :)
<jokrebel> skorpio: Ich bin auch kein Freund von "Windowslike-erstmal-neu-starten" aber manchmal ist sowas auch bei Linux zielführend…
<skorpio> geht wieder... tumbler neustarten hilft....
<trg> :D
<jokrebel> skorpio: Siehste
<apollo13> faszinierend, nautilus hat afaik keinen dienst dafür
<skorpio> der schmiert auch staendig ab
<apollo13> nautilus?
<skorpio> ne
<skorpio> tumbler
<skorpio> hatte das aber auch schon unter gnome2
<skorpio> wenn viele datein in einem ordner sind
<apollo13> hehe
<trg> wie hängt man eig. die boot partition ein, d.h. ich habe ubunturoot/ unter arch als /boot eingehängt , aber unter arch ist boot dann erst in einem unterordner /boot/boot
<jokrebel> trg: arch? Warum fragst Du dann nicht bei denen? Hier ist Ubuntu.
<trg> es geht u mein ubuntusystem außerdem ist das überall gleich
<apollo13> warum würde man boot doppelt einhängen?
<apollo13> oh ubunturoot/ unter /boot? das ist keine gute idee
<trg> ja dacht ich auch aber wie geht das richtig
<apollo13> warum würde man ein anderes rootfs unter /boot einhängen?
<trg> will ich nicht, ich will den bootloader der auf ubuntu / ist ins archdateisystem einhängen unter /boot
<apollo13> __warum__
<trg> damit es nur eine bootloaderpartition gibt
<apollo13> __warum__
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass die mit 99% kaputt ist wenn da beide drin rumschreiben
<apollo13> leg halt einfach arch oder ubuntu komplett ohne grub an
<apollo13> und hol den rest mittels osprober etc nach
<jokrebel> verschiedene Linux (ja sogar ähnliche) per einem Bootloader ist immer etwas "speziell"
<trg> sda5 = ubuntu = / = /boot ; sda1 = arch = zweites /
<trg> beide nutzen grub
<apollo13> egal
<apollo13> trenn die /boot
<apollo13> die funktionieren gemeinsam nicht, aus
<trg> also extra partition
<apollo13> du kannst /boot im / auch haben…
<apollo13> so lange du nicht verschlüsselst oder so
<apollo13> aber lass niemals beide systeme eine bootpartition verwenden
<trg> ok dankeschön dachte das geht halt so
<krautguy> Hi, ich habe das übliche Ubuntu-Problem.. meine /boot-Partition ist voll. Ich habe reingeguckt und da is an großen Dateien nur 5 versionen von "initrd.img-3.8.0-31-generic"
<krautguy> Ist es gefahrenlos wenn ich die beiden ältesten einfach mit synaptic deinstalliere?
<bekks> Dann deinstallier die vier ältesten linux-image Pakete.
<jokrebel> krautguy: Man muss halt bevor es zu voll wird aufräumen. Deinstalliere die älteren Kernel, die Du nicht brauchst (zum Beispiel einfach per Synaptic)
<krautguy> es ist ja nicht so als hätte der user das voll gerümpelt.. eigentlich ist es ubuntu dass die immer voll macht. ich hoffe dass die nächste ubuntu-version da mal abhilfe schafft
<jokrebel> krautguy: Für die Kapazität des Dateisystems ist noch immer der User/Administrator verantwortlich. Wenn Deine Festplatte vollläuft mach bitte nicht die OS-Entwickler verantwortlich.
<apollo13> aber ne aix sagt mir auch wenn nen update das fs vollmachen würde!!!!!!!
<jokrebel> apollo13: Was ist "ne aix"?
<apollo13> http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/power/software/aix/about.html
<kubine> Title: IBM AIX Operating system overview (at www-03.ibm.com)
<jokrebel> …und ja, es wäre schön, wenn es da vorher ne Warnung gäbe. Glaub das ist aber nur dann nicht der Fall, wenn man /boot separiert.#
<apollo13> apt hat ne funktion die dir das sagt so weit ich mich erinnern kann
<apollo13> aber ja mit /boot extra wirds wohl nix
<jokrebel> apollo13: Gibts das auch in Deutsch und vor allem ohne lästige Popups?
<apollo13> also die cookie popups müssen die schalten
<apollo13> und deutsch? was ist das :p
<Longbottom> Mir sagt 'apt-get upgrade' immer, wenn es alte Kernel gibt, die man mit 'apt-get autoremove' entfernen kann.
<apollo13> jokrebel: http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/de/power/software/aix/v71/index.html viel mehr finde ich nicht
<kubine> Title: IBM - AIX 7 - Deutschland (at www-03.ibm.com)
<jokrebel> apollo13: Na _ich_ will es ja auch nicht wissen. Aber das ist eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic wo Du leider nicht anwesend bist.
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Ja und? Tu es halt, wenn Du nicht weist warum Du sie noch brauchen solltest.
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Mach ich ja auch. Ich dachte nur, dass das für krautguy auch interessant sein könnte;-)
<krautguy> ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht, das habe ich im ubuntuusers-wiki auch gelesen aber es gibt situationen in denen auch die regelmäßige anwendung dieser beiden befehle ein überfüllte boot-partition hinterlässt
<bekks> Gibt es nicht.
<krautguy> und das innerhalb des regulären ubuntu-lebenszyklus von 6 monaten (also keine LTE)
<bekks> Wenn man nach der Installation neuer Kernel alte Kernel wieder löscht, kann diese Situation gar nicht erst eintreten.
<krautguy> wenn es jetzt abstürzt bist DU schuld :P hihi
<trg> http://linuxundich.de/ubuntu/alte-kernel-inkl-header-mit-nur-einem-befehl-entfernen/ alle alten kernel auf einmal entfernen
<kubine> Title: Alte Kernel inkl. Header mit nur einem Befehl entfernen | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<trg> xD
<bekks> krautguy: Wenn Du den aktuellen Kernel installierst, wirst du gefragt ob du das wirklich willst...
<bekks> -installierst+entfernst
<bekks> Solange man liest was da passiert, kann da nichts schiefgehen.
<bekks> Und wenn man immer einen alten Kernel in Reserve hat, kann man den im Fehlerfall auch immer noch booten.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wer tut das schon? <g> Windowslike -> Ja -> Ja -Akzeptierenv -> mach doch…
<bekks> Selbst schuld. Lernen durch Schmerz.
<krautguy> glück gehabt :p
<krautguy> oki ich hab mir den link auf linux und ich durchgelesen, inklusive den link der dort in den kommentaren empfohlen wird. Und auch in beiden Blogs wird jeweils die Frage aufgeworden warum man nicht einfach "apt-get autoremove" nimmt, da der befehl ja ebenfalls alte kernel entfernen würde
<krautguy> und beide male sagt einer dass der befehl das bei ihm nicht tut
<bekks> Und beide Male liegt es daran, dass alte Kernel nur dann entfernt werden, wenn es keine Abhängigkeiten mehr dazu gibt.
<krautguy> nagut
<krautguy> ich geb mich geschlafen :p
<krautguy> g*
<jokrebel> krautguy: Wenn es ältere, per Upgrade hochgezogene Systeme sind mag das sein, dass sich damit ältere Kernel eventuell nicht korrekt entfernen lassen.
<|Frodo|> guten abend! ich versuche mich gerade an der (k)ubuntu-installation auf einer verschlüsselten festplatte mittel lvm und luks. die notwendige /boot-patition, sollte dort eher ext2, ext3 oder ext4 verwendung finden; und warum?
<bekks> |Frodo|: Ist eigentlich egal. ext2 hat kein Journal, das schafft mehr freien Platz. Auf/boot ist ein Journal unwichtig, weil dort so gut wie nie geschrieben wird.
<|Frodo|> bekks: oh, tatsächlich eine (sinnvolle) antwort zu dieser späten stunde! thx :-)  (hatte ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht wirklich damit gerechnet...)
<|Frodo|> bekks: ja, ext2 hat kein journal, also platz gesparrt. den reservierten platz (5%) kann man wohl auch auf 0 setzen und theroretisch die inode-zahl heruntersetzen (zumindest im falle von ext4). wie groß sollte /boot sein? 200MiB? 300MiB?
<bekks> Auf 0 solltest du ihn niemals setzen, es sei denn, du weisst was das bedeutet, wenn das Dateisystem dann wirklich voll ist.
<bekks> 0.1 reicht völlig aus :) Und mein /boot ist seit ewigen Zeiten 512M gross.
<|Frodo|> bekks: [reservierter speicher] laut diverser, um web kusierender hinweise, ist dieser nur im root-system /wirklich/ von bedeutung, nicht aber auf ausschließlichen datenpartitionen (bspw. backup) und /boot scheint mir in dieser hinsicht auch eher ein "paasives" medium zu sein oder übersehe ich da was?
<bekks> Ja, du übersiehst da was.
<bekks> Wenn das Dateisystem komplett voll ist, kannst du keine Dateien mehr löschen, da dazu mindestens ein Inode angelegt werden müsste, um mit dem Löschen zu beginnen. Da scheitert es, und du kannst keinen Platz mehr machen. Ende im Gelände.
<|Frodo|> bekks: [/boot-größe] mein bisheriges kubuntu hat im /boot-folder kaum 200MiB innerhalb seiner 1,5jährigen existenz angesammlt. im netz findest man empfohlemne größen zwischen 100 und 250MiB. warum die 512? weil's so nen "runder" wert ist?
<bekks> "im netz findet man..." - beantworte ich nicht.
<|Frodo|> bekks: [im netz] nun, zumindest verweißt das channel-topic /dieses/ chans explizit auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de. daher stammen auch die genannten werte.
<bekks> Was soll dieser [...] Quatsch?
<bekks> Du fragtest, wie gross /boot sein sollte - ich sagte, dass ich 512MB verwende :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-31
<apollo13> bekks: dateisystem voll != inodes voll
<bekks> Si.
<apollo13> reserved blocks hat doch nix mit inodes zu tun oder?
<bekks> Wenn du keine verfügbaren Blocks mehr hast, kannst du auch keinen neuen Inode mehr anlegen (als User) um Zeug zu löschen - der Inode brucht ja auch Platz.
<apollo13> sind die inodes nicht so oder so in vorreservierten blocks?
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass es ja egal ist solange root noch was tun kann^^
<|Frodo|> bekks: der "quatsch" mit de
<|Frodo|> bekks: der "quatsch" mit den eckigen klammern soll folgendes: einordnen des darauf folgenden statements zu einem von mehreren (gleichzeitig) diskutierten (teil-)themen.
<bekks> Das geschieht bereits durch die Semantik des gesagten - und macht das ganze sehr unleserlich, just my 2 cents.
<|Frodo|> bekks: verschiedene ansichten, verschiedene traditionen. auf jeden fall kein grund für ärger. :-)
<|Frodo|> bekks: zudemndest bei ext4 werden /alle/ inodes beim /formatieren/ erstellt. (auf deren anzahl bzw. deren halbierung bezog ich mich ja schon in meiner anfangsfrage), sodaß zumindest in diesem fall reservierter speicher unnötig ist.
<|Frodo|> bekks: was die empfohlenen partitionsgrößen für /boot angeht, so divergieren die werte im _wiki_ stark; eben im oben genannten bereich. mein erfahrungswert ist, daß weniger als 200MiB gebraucht werden, auch wenn zwischenzeitlich kein kernel gelöscht wird. du nutzt 500MiB. interessant wäre, ob du diese größe "zufällig" gewählt hast, oder ob diese auf erfahrungswerten, was die datenmenge in /boot angeht, beruht.
<bekks> Letzteres. Ich verwende seit ca. 10 Jahren nur selbstgebaute Kernel, und da braucht man auch mal Platz für ein bisect.
<|Frodo|> bekks: nun, 10 jahre selbstgebaute kernel, da kommt mehr zusammen, als bei jeder "normalen" ubuntu-LTS-lebensdauer...
<bekks> Ich lagere da nicht 10 Jahre alte Kernel.
<SparkleBeer> guten morgen
<eg0x> moin
<SparkleBeer> well well
<LupusE> g'morgen
<timo> hallo
<Guest14506> hallo kann mir jemand sagen warum bei meinem laptop mit ubuntu 12.04lts und jetzt 13.10 die batterie nicht erkannt wird und ich somit keine batterrieanzeige oben in der statusleiste brekomme
<jokrebel> Guest14506: Unter 12.04 ging es noch?
<jokrebel> Guest14506: Und mit 13.10 bist Du grade per LiveCD unterwegs? Oder hast über 12.10 und 13.04 upgegraded?
<Guest14506> ne ging es nicht deshalb hab ich auch erst 13.10 draufgemacht um auszuprobieren ob da da endlich funktioniert aber bei beiden versionen das selbe problem
<Guest14506> hatte vorher windows das aber hoffentlich komplett runtergeschmissen für 12.04 und dann 13.10 auch wieder komplett neu installiert
<jokrebel> Guest14506: Schon mal bei den Einstellungen - Leistung -Akkuzustand in der Menüleiste - geschaut?
<Guest14506> ja aber da hab ich nix gefunden also ein befehlt aus nem forum hat mir dann auch sowas in der art angezeit BAT1 battery absent oder so
<stevieh> Guest14506: hast du tlp installiert?
<jokrebel> …oder so
<Guest14506> das komisch finde ich auch ist, das problem ist nur wenn ich den laptop neu starte, sobald ich das stromkabel reinstecke wird die anzeige sichtbar und bleit auch wenn ich es rausziehe
<Guest14506> ltp? bin noch echt neu mit ubuntu was ist das denn?
<stevieh> danach wiederum kannst du gugeln, das zeigt dir dann alles an.
<stevieh> aber vielleicht schaust du erstmal, ob unter Einstellungen->Leistung steht, wann der Akkuzustand angezeigt wird.
<Guest14506> also der steht auf immer anzeigen 
<stevieh> dann installier mal tlp und mach "sudo tlp stat"
<Guest14506> und dann?
<stevieh> dann liest du, was da steht und verstehst es.
<stevieh> dann weisst du erstmal, ob deine Batterie erkannt wird oder nicht, dann sehen wir weiter.
<Guest14506> also da steht was von power source battery aber was mir das genau sagen soll, ob das das richtige ist weiß ich nicht
<stevieh> dann stecke die ausgabe mal in ein pastebin
<jokrebel> !pasten > Guest14506
<kubine> Guest14506: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest14506> hoffe das ist richtig
<Guest14506> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416767/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> Guest14506: jetzt isser am strom, oder? Zieh mal ab und mach das gleiche nochmal bitte.
<Guest14506> ne ist er nicht
<Guest14506> nur mit batterie
<stevieh> und jetzt zeigt der ein symbol an?
<Guest14506> ne
<stevieh> ok.
<Guest14506> die letzten tage wars so, dass wenn ich jetzt das kabel reinstecke die anzeige auch kommt
<stevieh> mach mal.
<Guest14506> ok hab ich und die anzeige ist jetzt ganz normal da
<stevieh> dann mach jetzt nochmal das tlp stat
<Guest14506> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416772/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Guest14506: Und vielleicht auch noch was in beiden Fällen jeweils  "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/stat e" und "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info" sagen.
<stevieh> ich vermute, die existieren nicht...
<jokrebel> stat e ---> = state
<stevieh> ah, jetzt hat er ne Batterie auf BAT1 gefunden.
<Guest14506> also bei den beiden befehlen von jokrebel steht beide male datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<stevieh> und nun mal das gleiche für BAT1
<jokrebel> Warum wird das als BAT1 erkannt?
<stevieh> ich vermute, das ist die Frage ;-)
<Guest14506> bei bat1 ist es das selbe
<jokrebel> Guest14506: BAT1 nicht bat1
<Guest14506> cat: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/stat: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Guest14506> cat: e: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Guest14506> bei dem anderen halt genauso
<jokrebel> Guest14506: Du hast meinen Tippfehler, den ich in der nächsten Zeile erklärte nicht mitbekommen? richtig ist -> cat: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<jokrebel> ohne Doppelpunkt sorry!
<stevieh> da hangelt man sich am besten mit der tab taste vor: cat /pr <tab> ac <tab> bat<tab> <tab>
<jokrebel> also "  cat: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state   "  und   "  cat: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info   "
<stevieh> schon wieder der doppelpunkt ;-)
<jokrebel> oh mann, wo kommt der denn immer her?
<Guest14506> meine eingabe ---------------- :~$ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<jokrebel> Guest14506: jetzt aber hoffentlich endlich korrekt "  cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state   "  und   "  cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info   "
<Guest14506> ausgabe cat: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> Guest14506: Was sagt ein "ls /proc/acpi/battery/" ?
<Guest14506> und das beim genau so kopiert, abgeschrieben und die <TAB> methode
<Guest14506> ls: Zugriff auf /proc/acpi/battery/ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<stevieh> ls  /sys/class/power_supply/
<stevieh> da isse nämlich
<Guest14506> Ausgabe: "ACAD  BAT1"
<stevieh> also,  ich würde mal sagen, alles ist gut und die Batterie ist da :-) aber der battery indicator denkt er hat keine, weil das eben nicht BAT0 ist.
<Guest14506> naja jetzt hab ich ja eine weil ich das kabel rein gesteckt hab.... nur nach nem neustart ist die anzeige nicht da
<jokrebel> Dann schau doch mal was genau dieser Befehl zurückgibt, wenn die Anzeige _nicht_ da ist.
<Guest14506> ok dann mach ich eben einen neustart und hoffe das ich hier nochmal hinkomme
<Guest8743> so wieder da
<Guest8743> wieder beide male mit BAT1
<Guest8743> cat: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> Guest8743: kleiner Tipp am Rande: Der Name timo ist wohl bereits anderweitig vergeben, deshalb wirst Du immer in GuestXYZ umbenannt ;-)
<Guest8743> und bei dem ls ist die ausgabe: ACAD
<jokrebel> Guest8743: Und "ls /sys/class/power_supply/"?
<jokrebel> Guest8743: diesmal ohne BAT..?
<Guest8743> jo nur acad
<Guest8743> und auch ohne kabel 
<jokrebel> hm…
<Guest8743> naja und das mit dem namen ändern ist mir gerade egal :D und wie man den ändert weiß ich auch nicht
<stevieh> ich vermute mal, dass die acpi tabellen kaputt sind... aber das ist nicht einfach zu reparieren.
<jokrebel> Guest8743: Was ist das für ein Laptop?
<Guest8743> Fujitsu LIFEBOOK-AH552-SL
<new> hallo
<eg0x> hi
<Guest8743> und das mit den acpi tabelllen ist für einen nicht so erfahrenen user nicht so gut machbar oder empfehlenswert?
<new> ich habe ein problem mit conky. und zwar wird der unterer teil abgeschnitten sobald mein wlan startet. kann man dem fenster sagen das es automatisch resizen soll?
<stevieh> ich hab mich da immer vor gescheut und ich halte mich für erfahren. Und der "Fehler ist nun nich so signifikant.
<stevieh> new: glaub nicht
<Guest8743> naja ist einfach doof wenn ich unterwegs bin oder in der uni keine steckdose zur verfügung habe das ding wärend des arbeitens einfach aus geht
<new> ich hab conky im autostart. kann man da eine zeitverzögerung einbauen und somit warten bis das wlan verbunden ist ?
<jokrebel> new: Ja ... moment
<eg0x> new: du könntest das über sleep <zeitraum> lösen
<eg0x> z.B. sleep 10s 
<jokrebel> new: Ich starte es mit dem im Autostart hinterlegten Befehl "conky --pause=110"
<eg0x> das ist noch besser
<stevieh> Guest8743: ja, das stimmt.
<stevieh> macht es das?
<new> ok danke das werde ich mal probieren
<stevieh> hmm... guter plan. Wo wird mein conky denn gestartet?
<stevieh> ah, hier.
<Guest8743> also wisst ihr mit meinem batterieproblem auch nicht mehr weiter?
<stevieh> Guest8743: ich vermute, dass es mit den acpi tabellen zusammenhängt, aber das musst du quasi ausserhalb von Linux fixen...
<stevieh> kannst dir mal den Wolf zum Thema DSDT suchen
<Guest8743> und worum geht es in dem thema so grob?
<stevieh> http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/
<kubine> Title: Linux/ACPI - DSDT: Overview (at acpi.sourceforge.net)
<jokrebel> Guest8743: Sorry, hab grad auch keine weiteren Ideen
<stevieh> und am ehestennoch schauen, ob es irgendwelche Leute gibt, die ubuntu auf dem AH552 haben und dwas deren status ist
<stevieh> und vielleicht noch im Bios schauen, ob es da was gibt. und mit rumspielen
<Guest8743> also im bios hab ich auch schon geguckt aber nix mit batterie gefunden
<stevieh> http://www.linlap.com/fujitsu_lifebook_ah532 vielleicht mal da mitreden
<kubine> Title: Fujitsu LifeBook AH532 [Linux Laptop Wiki] (at www.linlap.com)
<Guest8743> ich wollte noch ausprobieren ob es funktioniert das bios zu updaten aber da auf der kack fujitsu seite nur sachen für windows und dos sind muss ich erstmal suchen wie ich das da hinbekomme
<stevieh> dos geht via usb dongle
<Guest8743> achso und eine sache noch woher weiß ich ob ich ubuntu im uefi oder bios mode installieren soll und was für unterschiede macht das
<koegs> Guest8743: installier im Bios-Mode, macht einfach weniger probleme
<Guest8743> weil vorher hatte ich immer uefi genommen aber jetzt mal bios um zu gucken ob die batterie dann wiederkommt aber pustekuchen :/
<jokrebel> Guest8743: Hat das Teil die Möglichkeit, mehrere Akkupacks zu nutzen? Wenn ja - vielleicht mal den anderen Steckplatz nutzen. (viele mir da grade so noch ein)
<Guest8743> ne ich glaub nicht also die rückseite ist alles verschraubt 
<jokrebel> Naja - könnte auch ein "fast fest eingebaut" sein und ein zusätzlicher zum "schnell wechseln" - wenn dann der 1te fehlt oder "tot" ist wär sowas schon auch denkbar.
<Guest8743> also sonst guck ich mal was ich da alles auf machen kann und ich da was sehe
<jokrebel> Guest8743: Man könnte ja auch einfach die Bedienungsanleitung befragen ;-)
<stevieh> BAT0 ist die Batterie von der Uhr :-)
<jokrebel> stevieh: Hier nicht.
<stevieh> das war ein scherz :-)
<Guest8743> sonst muss ich mir zur not echt wieder windows drauf machen :/ 
<stevieh> hmm... oder nen anderen Laptop kaufen ;-)
<Guest8743> ist son ding das man relativ günstig über meine uni bekommt da tausch ich den nicht einfach so wieder um
<stevieh> kauf dir nen L430, den bekommst du auch sehr günstig... aber klar.
<stevieh> so, bin off
<jokrebel> Mich würd das ja wundern, wenn sich da nichts finden ließe. Kaum vorzustellen, dass das (wenn es denn tatsächlich am Laptop liegt) nicht auch schon jemand anders hatte. Apropos Windows: Unter Windows gibt es dieses Problem an dem Laptop nicht vielleicht auch?
<Guest8743> armer student hat kein geld :D und so ist der nicht schlecht aber naja danke trotzdem
<Guest8743> ne da hatte ich immer schön die batterieanzeige unten in der taskleiste
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich habe hier Ubuntu Server 12.04 laufen und habe php, apache, usw. installiert. Das läuft auch soweit. Jetzt soll noch die PHP-Funktion mail() funktionieren, also schnell postfix installiert und konfiguriert. mail() produziert jetzt keine Fehlermeldung mehr, allerdings kommt trotzdem nie eine Mail an. Was hab ich vergessen?
<dadrc> $dinge.
<NTQ> Ich habe schon viel gegoogelt und anscheinend muss man nicht mehr machen als das, was ich schon getan habe. Vielleicht sollte ich noch dazu sagen, dass das ganze auf einem virtuellen Server läuft von Strato. Auf einem anderen gibt es aber keine Probleme.
<dadrc> kannst du mails aus 'nem terminal senden?
<NTQ> dadrc: Das hab ich ehrlich gesat noch nicht ausprobiert. Du meinst mit 'sendmail'?
<dadrc> joa, zb
<NTQ> Mit sendmail -v user@domain.com < testmail.mail bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<NTQ> und wenn ich statt user@domain.com einfach einen User vom System nehme, dann kommt der selbe Fehler
<dadrc> dann ist wohl deine postfix-konfiguration nicht ok
<dadrc> Zu der Fehlermeldung findet sich aber einiges bei Google
<NTQ> Ja, hab ich gerade gleichzeitig auch recherchiert
<dadrc> Na dann, das fixen, dann dürfte es auch von PHP aus klappen
<NTQ> Jep, läuft schon alles
<NTQ> Werde gerade mit Testmails bombadiert, die ich schon vor Tagen abgeschickt hab. ^^
<_pingu> mein thunderbird->calendar meldet diverse fehler. hier ein sceenshot der meldungen:http://imagebin.org/275375
<kubine> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (at imagebin.org)
<_pingu> jemand eine idee, was ich tun kann?
<gugaua> Gibt es eine Anleitung für eine funktionierende authentifiezierung mit sasldb und cyrus-imapd
<gugaua> kennt sich hier jemand mit cyrus aus?
<beaver74> !wf > gugaua 
<kubine> gugaua: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<gugaua> kennt sich jemand mit cyrus-imapd authentifizierung aus? ich kann mit auxprop und sasldb plugin mich nicht am imap anmelden
<beaver74> gugaua - "Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?"
<gugaua> das hier ist eine davon Oct 27 06:43:19 mailserver postfix/smtpd[20462]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available
<gugaua> soll ich die Konfigs mit einen bastebin reinkopieren?
<gugaua> pastebin*
<gugaua> das schreit die auth.log
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6336922/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> hat niemand eine idee?
<gugaua> ich suche seit langem eine lösung bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden...
<gugaua> Hat jemand eine /etc/imapd.conf die mit sasldb2 funktioniert?
<beaver74> gugaua - würde in #cyrus nachfragen..
<gugaua> beaver74: vielen dank, wusste garnicht das es diesen channel gibt :)
<beaver74> :)
<gugaua> beaver74: es antwortet keiner, hast du eine ahnung was dieser fehler bedeuten könnte?
<jokrebel> gugaua: Scheint was spezielleres zu sein, da ist Geduld gefragt, egal in welchem Channel.
<gugaua> jokrebel: ich denke schon fast das es ein bug ist..
<jokrebel> gugaua: Wenn es einer derjenigen, die Dein Post überhaupt schon gelesen haben, wissen würde, hätte er/sie sich vermutlich dazu geäußert.
<gugaua> jokrebel: das klingt einleichtend :)
<gugaua> einleuchtend*
<bauruine> eine hdd hier hängt seit über 24h im smart self test bei "Self-test routine in progress... 10% of test remaining." fest und das abfragen mittels smartctl -a dauert über 2 sekunden. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6337093/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bauruine> gilt das bereits als defekt?
<schnitzl> wie kann ich traffic von einem client über eine ssh nach aussen tunneln. also sagen wir, ich will traffic der auf port x geht immer über mein ssh tunneln, so das quasi der remote server nur die ip meines sshservers kennt
<bauruine> schnitzl, sowas wie ssh -D ? 
<ppq> schnitzl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#SSH-Tunnel
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DrLamb> hat hier mal kurz jemand zeit mir etwas zwecks samba zu erklären?
<bekks> Stell eine konkrete Frage.
<DrLamb> also ich will eigentlich nur ne eine komplette festplatte freigeben wo jeder drauf zugreifen kann
<DrLamb> aber irgendwie finde ich die festplatte garnicht
<DrLamb> als wäre sie nicht im system
<bekks> Wie suchst du sie denn?
<DrLamb> habe sie über mit mc gesucht
<bekks> Hast du sie überhaupt mounted=
<DrLamb> ohne über ;)
<DrLamb> ich habe sie als srv bei der installation gemacht
<bekks> DrLamb: Dann zeig uns die Ausgabe von "mount" in einem Pastebin bitte.
<DrLamb> habe mir gerade die desktop version installiert... kann ich das dort auch über das terminal?
<bekks> Ja.
<DrLamb> moment der startet gerade
<bekks> Ist das eine VM?
<DrLamb> vm?
<bekks> "virtuelle Maschine"
<DrLamb> ne ne
<DrLamb> auf ssd installiert
<DrLamb> pastebin.com/bde8BfPC
<bekks> NAch /srv ist nichts mounted, wie du siehst.
<DrLamb> hmm jo liegt mit sicherheit daran das ich gerade neu installiert habe :D
<bekks> Dann ist das Problem ja gelöst.
<DrLamb> wie mounte ich die ganze platte denn jetzt am dümmsten?
<bekks> Leg eine Partition an, leg ein Dateisystem an, mounte es mit mount.
<DrLamb> okay ich teste mal ein bisschen rum... danke trotzdem erstmal
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-01
<DrLamb> ich hätte mal noch eine frage, könnte sich jemand vorstellen warum ich wenn ich files im netzwerk kopiere nur auf 36MB/s komme?
<apollo13> auf was willst denn kommen :þ
<DrLamb> naja wenigstens so auf 70MB/s wie vorher unter windows auch
<DrLamb> ist ja ein 1gbit netzwerl
<apollo13> verwend iperf zum testen, dann können wir weiterreden :)
<apollo13> und 70 für nen gigabit netzwerk ist auch etwas mager :þ
<apollo13> ich wette dass es eher am protokoll liegt und nicht am netzwerk selbst, ergo iperf und schauen was da rauskommt
<DrLamb> ja ich weiß aber damit könnte ich leben :D
<k1l_> es liegt warschienlich an samba und dem ntfs treiber?
<DrLamb> habe iperf mal installiert und wie kann ich da jetzt testen muss ich das auf zwei rechnern installieren?
<DrLamb> hmm könnte auch sein
<DrLamb> kann man da was machen?
<apollo13> man iperfg
<apollo13> aber ja, netzwerktests brauchen immer 2 rechner
<DrLamb> also muss ich es auch auf dem windowsrechner installieren?
<apollo13> bevorzugt auf nem 2. linuxrechner
<apollo13> windows ist gerne mal komsich
<apollo13> falls es das überhaupt für windows gibt
<DrLamb> für windows funzt das irgendwie nicht
<DrLamb> scheiße
<bekks> Die Windowsanzeige ist völlig für die Füsse. Du musst das messen, um auf valide Werte zu kommen.
<DrLamb> okay funzt jetzt... lag daran das ich von nem usb datenträger kopiert habe...
<bekks> Lag es garantiert nicht.
<bekks> Ohne belastbare Tests kann man nur herumraten.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<stev96> morgen
<eg0x> moin
<mesmerize> Ich habe seit ich das neue kubuntu installierte ein Problem beim Booten. grub zeigt nur eine Konsole an,Grub rescue. 
<eg0x> ist das system seit der installation einmal benutzbar gewesen, oder war das nie der fall?
<eg0x> hast du etwas an der hardwarekonfiguration geändert, z.B. eine neue platte ein oder ausgebaut?
<TheBrayn> warum verweist das normale emacs paket bei ubuntu 13.10 eigentlich auf emacs23 und nicht emacs24?
<mesmerize> geändert nein, hab nur eine veraltete Linuxinstallation gelöscht und auf dem freien Platz eine neue jungfräuliche neue Installation versucht
<mesmerize> funktionsfähig war es ,vor dem Upgrade
<SpeeFak> morgen ;)
<SpeeFak> hab mal ne frage zur verschlüssleung von datenträgern, MUSS ich den lvm nutzen um ein "container" mit mehreren partitionen und EINER passphase zu veschlüsseln ? kann ich nicht einfach eine erweiterte partitionerstellen die verschlüsseln und in der erweiterten partiton dann ganz normal partitionieren ?!
<martinalex> hi, gibt es eine moeglichkeit eine geoeffnete, geloeschte datei wiederherzustellen?
<martinalex> (nur diese eine)
<gugaua> speichern unter?
<martinalex> ganz so einfach leider nicht
<martinalex> ich will an den inhalt einer derzeit ausgefuehrten (virus-) datei ran
<martinalex> ich finde sie noch mit lsof 
<martinalex> und da steht der hinweis (deleted) dahinter
<stevieh> das steht wahrscheinlich schon noch irgendwo im proc fs
<martinalex> stevieh: klingt erstmal gut, nur unter /proc/fs/ ist leider garnichts zu finden...
<SpeeFak> ja das geht
<SpeeFak> die wird erst gelöscht wenn der zugriff abgeschlossen ist
<SpeeFak> hab da mla was von gelesen, wie man die noch wiederfinden kann
<stevieh> martinalex: ist das eine Datei oder vllt. noch ein process?
<SpeeFak> prinzipiel ist ds bei allen datein so, rufe mal eine videodatei auf, ( totem ) lösche se, solange totem die noch wiedergibt ist die noch auf der hd vorhanden ( die inodes zumindest )
<martinalex> stevieh: es laeuft ein prozess, der sich als /usr/bin/crond ausgibt und diese datei offen hat
<SpeeFak> kram grad in mein hirn windungen aber is zu lang her
<SpeeFak> :/
<martinalex> der rest sind nur irgendwelche systemdateien
<martinalex> und der prozess schreibt heiter spam-emails, das heisst ich wuerde gerne mehr ueber den wissen
<stevieh> martinalex: naja, den speicher vom prozess bekommst du ja
<martinalex> stevieh: ja, aber alle speicherseiten die nicht auf /lib verweisen sind leer - inklusive stack und heap...
<stevieh> ich kenn mich da auch nich so aus ;-)
<stevieh> kann man nicht nen kompletten memdump machen und dann später schauen, was geht?
<animax> Hallo, habe ich die Möglichkeit in 10.04 eine SSD (Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB) zu löschen (secure erase)? Die Platte müsste allerdings dabei mit Einsen überschrieben werden, weil das laut Samsung SSD Service-Hotline der Zustand bei den Samsung SSDs ist, der als 'gelöscht' definiert ist. Und es müsste natürlich ein neuer Schlüssel generiert werden (für die platteneigene Datenverschlüsselung, 
<animax> die...
<animax> ...bei den Samsung-SSDs automatisch erfolgt. Die SSD soll allerdings anschließend in Win7 eingesetzt werden. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich bei allen bisherigen Versuchen keinen Erfolg hatte.
<animax> kurz afk
<bekks> BEi Samsung Platten erfolgt keine Verschlüsselung, automatisch. Die können das, aber das muss man sehr explizit einschalten.
<animax> Nicht? Ok, dann habe ich das falsch gelesen.
<stevieh> und ne platte mit 1en überschreiben geht natürlich.
<stevieh> wobei 42 oder dead beef sicher effektiver ist.
<bekks> animax: Und ich würde 0 nehmen. Auch bei Samsung ist eine 0 eine 0.
<bekks> Ich sehe vor allem gar keinen Grund mehr zu tun, als die Partitionen zu löschen und anschliessend Windows zu installieren.
<animax> bekks: Beim Löschen der Partitionen und Neuinstallation bleibt ja Datenmüll auf der Platte übrig ...
<bekks> Ja und?
<animax> stevieh: "wobei 42 oder dead beef sicher effektiver ist" ?!?!?! ...
<bekks> Wie forensisch bewandert ist die Person denn, die die Platte bekommt?
<stevieh> animax: will sagen es ist mehr oder minder wurscht.
<bekks> animax: Welches Satzzeichen möchtest du benutzen - das Ausrufe- oder das Fragezeichen?
<SpeeFak_> animax, shred -uvn 15
<SpeeFak_> oder 20
<SpeeFak_> damit shredder ich meist platten
<SpeeFak_> wenne paranoid bist kannste auch 100 runden nehmen ;)
<bekks> shred -uv reich völlig aus.
<SpeeFak_> ich sag für die paranoiden ;)
<animax> Es geht mir nur darum, das komplette Volume wieder zur Verfügung zu haben.
<bekks> animax: Dann vergiss das Ueberschreiben.
<bekks> Lösch die Partitionen, leg neue an, fertig.
<bekks> Könnte auch schon längst fertig sein ;)
<SpeeFak_> lol ja stimmt
<SpeeFak_> dachte geht um sensible daten
<animax> Abrf SSDs werden doch um so langsamer, je mehr Daten sich anhäufen.
<bekks> Woher hast du diesen ganzen Blödsinn?
<animax> Aber SSDs ...
<animax> bekks: Netz-Konsens.
<SpeeFak_> is mir auch neu, im gegneteil, das würd ich  eher für magnetscheiden sehen wenn übnerhaupt
<bekks> Netz-Kwatsch. Ja. Da gibt es eine ganze Menge von.,
<SpeeFak_> was logisch ist : SDD haben nicht so viel schreibzyklen wie magnet scheien zu verfügung, wenn  man die immer mit irgentwelchen tools komplet überschreibt sind die schnelle futsch
<bekks> animax: Wenn das so wäre, müsste die SSD, die seite vielen Jahren bei der c't im Dauertest ist, ja inzwischen unglaublich langsam sein. Nach über 6PT geschriebenen Daten.
<SpeeFak_> bekks, die info is aber schon alt, gilt das für die aktuellen ssd auch noch ?
<stevieh> meine gute alte 256GB ssd ist jetzt seit drei Jahren in meinem Laptop, da merk ich nix.
<animax> Ok, also was ihr da gerade äußert, das steht diametral zu allem, was man so liest und hört. Nur mal so festgestellt ... Also, ich soll die SSDs formatieren und neu partitionieren? Genau, wie man es mit HDDs macht?
<stevieh> ausser dass sie jetzt schon drei mal so lange hält, wie die hdds vorher.
<stevieh> animax: so isses.
<bekks> SpeeFak_: Die Info ist richtig. technisch gesehen haben sie weniger Schreibzyklen. Richtig ist auch: So alt kannst du nicht werden, um diese zu erreichen.
<mesmerize> was mach ich nun mit meinem Grub Problem von oben?
<SpeeFak_> stevieh, meine magnetdisk von 1998 hat immernoch kein fehlerhaften sektor
<stevieh> SpeeFak_: dann lass sie mal fallen.
<bekks> animax: Du sollst die nicht formatieren. Du sollst partitionen löschen und neu anlegen, und dann dein Windows installieren.
<SpeeFak_> bekks, ich bin methusalem *lach
<SpeeFak_> stevieh, schon klar da sind die ssd besser
<bekks> animax: Diese Diemetralität ist der Unterschied zwischen "Wissen" und "Glauben und Hörensagen" ;)
<bekks> *Diametralität
<SpeeFak_> btw wie siehts denn mit verschlüsselung aus, die daten werden ja wahllos auf der platte verteilt, greifen da noch die ssd logrithemn zum gleichmäßigen schrieben der sektoren ?
<animax> bekks: Das komplette System ist neu. Auf der SSD sind keine Partitionen. Ich habe nur einmal Win installiert, dann wollte ich doch Partitionen haben.
<SpeeFak_> warum installierste denn windows ? sowas macht man doch nicht 
<SpeeFak_> ;)
<bekks> animax: Ja, dann mach das doch. Da gibt es nichts weiter zu tun.
<animax> bekks: Mit 'System' meinte ich den Rechner, also die gesamte Konfig ist neu.
<bekks> animax: JA, spielt keine Rolle.
<animax> SpeeFak: Ubuntu kommt auch wieder drauf ...
<trg__> mesmerize,  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB chroote dich mit einer livecd in dein system und stell grub ieder her klappt eigentlich immer
<bekks> !grub2 | mesmerize 
<bekks> !grub2 > mesmerize 
<bekks> Wo ist denn das kubinchen...
<SpeeFak_> mal ne andere frge : hab grad mal mit ner verschlüsselten vm herumgespielt und die nun auf mein netbook mit dd übertragen, läuft alles super aber die netook tastatur is total verstellt, m ist 6 j ist 4, externes keyboard läuft 1a - wo muss ich dan setzten ? 
<bekks> NumLock...
<psy_> Guten Tag zusammen, kann mir jemand helfen die werbung bei ubuntu 13.10 zu deinstallieren oder deaktivieren? Amazon hab ich schon deaktiviert jedoch bekomm ich immernoch werbung für irgendwelche musk titel
<trg__> psy_, du kannst die internetsuch auch ganz deaktivieren  in syseinstellungen | sicherheit und datenschutz | suche | ausschalten
<psy_> trg_, oki vielen dank für die Hilfe
<bekks> Ansonsten schau Dir an, welche unity-webapps-* Pakete installiert sind.
<animax> bekks: Kannst du mir sagen, wie der komplette Befehl mit 'shred -uv' lauten würde?
<mesmerize> grub-install sagt ok, nach dem Neustart heisst es wieder unknown File System
<mesmerize> hab chroot probiert
<bekks> mesmerize: Dann musstest du sehr genau beschreiben was passiert, und was ganz ganz genau du denn tust.
<trg__> bei chroot war keine fehlermeldung ?
<animax> Nochmal kurz zum Löschen: Bin auf den Befehl 'shred -vf -n WERT', wobei der Wert hier
<animax> , wie oben von SpeeFak geschrieben, für die Anzahl der Lösch-Runden steht. Ihr schreibt aber, es heißt 'shred -uvn WERT'. Welcher Befehl ist jetzt zu verwenden? Oder, wenn ein Befehl ohne bestimmte Anzahl von Runden verwendet werden soll, welcher ist es dann? 'shred -uv' oder vielleicht 'shred -vf'?
<bekks> Lies was "-n" tut. Lies den Defaultwert.
<animax> Also bei einmaligem Löschen heißt der Befehl 'shred -uv'?
<bekks> Was genau tut denn -u und -v und -f ?
<bekks> Und warum willst du jetzt doch wieder löschen? Weil es so schön ist?
<bekks> Wir haben Dir doch vorhin erklärt, dass das völliger Quatsch ist.
<trg__> lass ihn doch die platte löschen wie er will ist halt nur wesentlich mehr aufwand als neuzupartionieren
<bekks> trg__: ICh kann ihn auch nicht abhalten. Ich will ihm nur aufzeigen, wie sinnlos das ist.
<animax> Weiß noch nicht, ob ich es mache. Vielleicht will ich es nur interessehalber ausprobieren. Bisher waren alle Versuche in Win od. auf DOS-Ebene vergeblich. Laut Samsung SSD-Hotline haben die Platten angeblich ein Problem mit dem Intel H87-Chipsatz und ich soll jetzt ein Systemprotokoll ausfüllen und zurückschicken ... 
<bekks> Was für VErsuche?
<bekks> Was ist das eigentlich Problem, dass dich beschäftigt?
<bekks> +e
<animax> Mit Samsung Magician in Win und auf DOS-Ebene, secure erase.
<bekks> Kenne ich allles nicht.
<bekks> Was ist das eigentliche Problem, dass dich beschäftigt?
<animax> Das Problem: Eine Funktion, die zur Verfügung stehen sollte, ist nicht nutzbar.
<bekks> Welche?
<bekks> BEschreibe dein vollständiges Problem in einem Satz.
<animax> Die Platten werden immer wieder als 'gesperrt' bzw. 'frozen' angezeigt.
<bekks> Wo werden die so angezeigt?
<animax> Auch GParted funzte nicht.
<bekks> Wenn ees nicht funzt musst du es iwie confen.
<animax> Im Magician (Hersteller-Tool).
<bekks> Letzte Chance: Beschreib dein Problem in einem ganzen Satz.
<animax> Samsung Magician ist das Tool zum Optimieren und zur Konfiguration der SSDs.
<bekks> Ich gebs auf. Ist mir egal.
<animax> Ich will einen secure erase durchführen, um die SSD in den Werkzustand zurückzuversetzen.
<animax> Das ist alles.
<bekks> Was immer noch kein Problem beschreibt. 
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<animax> Problem: Ich möchte bei Null starten, so, als ob ich den Rechner noch nie in  Betrieb genommen hätte. Dieses ist mir nicht möglich aufgrund der Blockaden.
<bekks> Lösch die Partitionen, fertig.
<animax> Keine Ahnung, was du noch wissen willst ... Habe dir doch gesagt, was das Problem ist. 
<bekks> Alles andere ist unnötige Spielerei und Zeitverschwendung.
<animax> Was ist Zeitverschwendung? Secure Erase?
<bekks> JA.
<animax> Wozu gibt es diese Option denn?
<bekks> Egal. Ich bin echt raus aus der Nummer. Die Lösung für dein Problem wurde Dir genannt, wenn du eine andere Lösung willst, musst Du sie leider selbst suchen.
<animax> Du stellst mir die Frage "Was genau tut denn -u und -v und -f". Wenn ich sowas wüsste, dann würde ich hier nicht lauter dumme Fragen stellen ...
<bekks> Du hast vorhin selbst gesagt, dass du dir die ma page angeschaut hast. Dort steht das. Wenn Du es nicht liest, nunja.
<bekks> *man page
<animax> Nee, habe ich nicht.
<animax> Habe ich auch nicht geschrieben.
<bekks> Dann wird dringend Zeit, sich die man page anzuschauen.
<animax> Welche von den "man pages" meinst du?
<bekks> man shred
<mesmerize>  /dev/sda2 ntfs, spielepartition ,/dev/sdb1 bootfähig enthält windws7 loader, sdb2 ntfs win7 partition sdb3 erweiterte Partition welche sdb6 ext4 partition sdb5 swap partition
<bekks> mesmerize: Pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> mesmerize: Und dazu: sudo blkid
<animax> bekks: Mh, 'vu' das heißt bloß Dateien nach dem Überschreiben entfernen und das Fortschreiten des Prozesses anzeigen?
<bekks> Ja, mehr ist auch nicht notwendig.
<mesmerize> http://pastebin.com/y6czikQC
<bekks> mesmerize: Die Ausgabe ist völlig verhunzt. Schau Dir den Link bitte mal an. :)
<mesmerize> So jetzt aber
<mesmerize> instabiles wlan noch dazu, hatte jemand nach dem link was erwähnt?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> mesmerize: Die Ausgabe ist völlig verhunzt. Schau Dir den Link bitte mal an. :)
<mesmerize> ich hab wlan nur auf dem Telefon, es ist schwierig
<animax> Falls mir noch jemand zu einem anderen Punkt etwas sagen will, hier die Krönung aller dummen Fragen: Kann ich mit 'shred -uv' irgendeinen (Hardware-)Schaden an meinen SSDs verursachen und sind sie danach auch in Windows ganz normal wieder einsetzbar?    
<trg__> mesmerize,  so sieht meine ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l aus http://pastebin.com/EU3TeDYt das ist zuviel bei dir
<SpeeFak_> re
<SpeeFak_> animax, warum probiert du solche sachen nicht einfach in eine VM aus ?
<SpeeFak_> mach ich seit jahren schon so und das tolle : wenns in einer vom dann läuft kannste aus der HB ein image machen und auf native hardware portiren
<mesmerize> mhmm wieso zuviel?
<bekks> mesmerize: Weil dein Link vollkommen unlesbar ist.
<trg__> das ist einfach nur unübersichtlich
<mesmerize> http://www.happytec.at/pastebin/view.php?secure=12428b590aed14dd5b4b1b65f7cd5443&wait=true 
<mesmerize> so besser?
<trg__> ja
<bekks> Ja. Aber du verwendest GPT. Da bin ich raus.
<trg__> machs nochmal hiermit chroot http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur unter berücksichtigung von uefi 
<|Frodo|> martinalex: hast du die datei inzwischen sichern können?
<martinalex> |Frodo|: ja, habe sie bekommen, jetzt weiss ich auch eine weitere Sache die ich mit den Zahlen aus lsof machen kann... :)
<martinalex> und der Code ist fuer mich leider nicht lesbar, kennst du ein Tool, dass sowas wie Termersetzung auf dem Code vornimmt und alle Konstanten einsetzt?
<|Frodo|> martinalex: ja lsof ist /tatsächlich/ zu etwas nütze! ;-) zu zweiterem kann ich dir leider nix sagen.
<|Frodo|> martinalex: "termersetzung" ist das denn kompilierter code oder "menschenlesbar", also bspw. nen shell-skript?
<martinalex> |Frodo|: ist perl code, also eher gut menschenlesbar
<|Frodo|> martinalex: ja, perl ist lesbar. und du möchtest variablen etc. "ausgefüllt/eingesetzt" haben, oder verstehe ich dich grad falsch?
<martinalex> |Frodo|: genau das wuerde mir reichen, wuerde bei dem code viel helfen
<martinalex> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416777/
<|Frodo|> martinalex: 500  zeilen? na, da hättest du dir die mühe mit dem externen pastbin doch wirklich nicht machen müssen...  ernsthaft: willst du das skript jetzt zeile für zeile durchgehen und nachvollziehen?
<martinalex> |Frodo|: nein, aber irre vieles kann man wohl automatisch einsetzen udn schnell erkennen, was das soll...
<x255> guten abend zusammen
<Zerant> Moin zusammen, ich habe ein Problem mit KVM wenn ich per virt-manager eine VM anlegen will, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342241/
<sdx23> Zerant: Hat die Datei passende Permissions? Alle unterliegenden Verzeichnisse ebenfalls (d.h. mindestens +rx)?
<Zerant> sdx23, in die verzeichnisse gehören standardmäßig root und haben 700
<sdx23> Zerant: dann wird kein anderer User als root die betreten können.
<Zerant> ich bin auch per root angemeldet
<Zerant> auch im virt manager
<stevieh> so, hab mir endlich mal den Telekiosk hier nach hause geholt... kennt jemand ein schönes Linux Basiertes Touchscreen jukebox projekt? xbmc wohl am ehesten, oder?
<stevieh> oh, falsches Fenster, ist ja offtopic ;-)
<Zerant> sdx23, strage ich habe nun alles auf 755 gelegt nun gehts -.-
<sdx23> Zerant: ja, der Kram wird vermutlich nicht als der User ausgeführt, der den Manager startet. Davon ab, dass ich für unweise halte, da als root zu arbeiten.
<Zerant> sdx23, werde noch nen nutzer anlegen der aber sudo rechte bekommt ;)
<|Frodo|> cu @all
<adda> hallo
<adda> ich kann in meinem gnuplot nit  set term x11 setzen
<sdx23> adda: warum?
<adda> und z.b set term png printed das bild in die konsole, was irgendwie unvorteilhaft ist
<adda> sdx23, weiß ich nicht
<sdx23> adda: jo, für Dateiausgabe auch output setzen. Für x11 - gibt er dir ne Fehlermeldung?
<adda> ""unknown or ambiguous terminal type;
<adda> sagt es
<sdx23> bei x11?
<adda> ja genau
<sdx23> welche Version ist das?
<sdx23> und: mit nur "set term" kannst du dir anzeigen, welche es alle gibt.
<adda> gnuplot 4.6 patchlevel 0
<sdx23> hm, interessant. Was sagt "apt-cache policy gnuplot" dazu? Am besten in http://pastebin.com/
<adda> http://pastebin.com/4ifrBbVA
<adda> naja, mit dem output tip hab ich es jetzt als png, das reicht eigentlich auch schon ;)
<sdx23> adda: Bitte sonst auch in #debian-de o.ä. fragen, das verwirrt Leute. Und was das Fehlen von x11 angeht: Komisch, sollte nicht so sein, bei mir geht's (und ich hab exakt die gleiche Version / Paket) 
<imox> dpkg -L ffmpeg zeigt mir nur /usr/share an wo isn das bin verzeichnis?
<sdx23> in Zeile 3 und 4.
<imox> sdx23: ? da ist nur ein doc verzeichnis
<floogy> dpkg -L ffmpeg|grep \/bin\/
<imox> nix
<sdx23> imox: apt-cache policy ffmpeg # sagt was?
<imox> sdx23: http://pastebin.com/hGtqhFXJ
<sdx23> ah, ja. Das ist nur ein transitional package.
<sdx23> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/ffmpeg
<sdx23> der eigentliche Kram liegt in libav-tools
<imox> ahh ok thx
<gugaua> kann mir jemadn helfen die local_recipient_maps zu konfigurieren ich will einen benutzer eintragen beispiel benutzer@my.domain.tld
<gugaua> @postfix
<Schugy> Ubuntu 13.10 ist seit meinem Start mit Warty das erste, das beim booten des Live-Systems einfriert. :-( Integrity check sagt all ok
<TauNeutrino> hallohohohohoooo
<TauNeutrino> Ich will in der Uni ne Präsentation halten, hab aber leider Ubuntu auf meinem System. Wie ist es problemlos möglich einen Beamer anzuschließen, so das er ohne zu mucken sofort funktioniert?
<floogy> Schugy, mit dem selben rechner von damals?
<Schugy> floogy, ja genau
<k1l> TauNeutrino: kommt auf die videokarte, den treiber, die ubuntu version, ..... an. im großen aber ja. (es sei denn du hast so einen VIA murks)
<TauNeutrino> ich hab keine Ahnung was die Uni für einen Beamer hat
<TauNeutrino> Muss ich irgendwelche packete installieren??
<Schugy> Sempron 3000+ Sockel A auf K7S8XE mit nVIDIA AGP-Karte
<k1l> TauNeutrino: das interessiert den laptop doch nicht. die meisten gehen eh als vga.
<floogy> Schugy, viel Spass noch.
<TauNeutrino> ahso, Beamer nimmt nur den Bildschirm auf sozusagen oder wie?
<Schugy> floogy, danke
<k1l> TauNeutrino: nein.
<TauNeutrino> Ja ich will nicht da aufkreuzen und nix funktioniert
<k1l> TauNeutrino: dann teste es vorher mit einem anderen externen monitor oder beamer
<TauNeutrino> ok hm kannst du mir kurz den commandline befehl sagen der mir infos wie treiber und videokarte sagt :)
<TauNeutrino> dann schreib ichs hier :)
<k1l> lspci #da findest du die graka
<floogy> lspci -v | grep -i vga o.ä.
<TauNeutrino> ok bei dem von floogy steht: VGA compatible controller: Inter Corporation blablabla Integrated Graphics Controller (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<TauNeutrino> ich schätze das ist eine gute Nachricht
<TauNeutrino> danke @floogy
<k1l> also hast du eine intel graka? (meistens die onboard oder die im cpu)
<k1l> !paste > TauNeutrino 
<TauNeutrino> is n laptop
<floogy> TauNeutrino, Du kannst Copy and Paste nutzen um Scheibfehler zu vermeiden, bei der Übertragung ins pastebin.
<TauNeutrino> ok
<TauNeutrino> ja aber der Text war ja jetzt mini
<floogy> Aber das Modell blabla ist uns unbekannt.
<TauNeutrino> ok da steht: "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])"
<floogy> Kannst Du das nicht vor der Präsentation testen?
<k1l> mit xrandr geht das ohne probleme. die frage ist eher ob du das auch einstellen kannst
<floogy> Kennst Du wenigstens  das Beamer Modell?
<k1l> ootb sollte der aber clone-mode machen beim anstecken vom vga
<TauNeutrino> ja doch, aber übers Wochenende ist die Uni zu glaub ich und wenn ich die Präsentation heute mache weiß ich nicht obs am Ende funktioniert
<TauNeutrino> nee leider nicht :(
<floogy> Immerhin ist sie dann fertig. :)
<TauNeutrino> ^^
<TauNeutrino> naja hab bis nächste Woche Donnerstag Zeit
<TauNeutrino> präsentation mach ich mit libre office impress
<subz3r0> TauNeutrino: sowas testet man vorher. also VOR der präsentation...
<TauNeutrino> ok und wie sind die chancen das es mit der graka klappt??
<pc-world> Habe soeben ein Upgrade von 13.04 auf 13.10 durchgeführt. Kernel 3.8 bootet noch (braucht zwar ziemlich lange, kann aber auch sein, dass es hier keine Veränderung gab zur vorher), Kernel 3.11 scheitert allerdings an einem "ALERT! /dev/mapper/lvmgroup-ubuntu does not exist. Dropping to a shell!", und dann bin ich in einer BusyBox-Shell, die ich allerdings nicht benutzen kann, da meine Tastatur anscheinend nicht initialisiert wird (Tast
<subz3r0> TauNeutrino: frag nen assistenten vom prof ob das klar geht.
<TauNeutrino> ob was klar geht?
<subz3r0> zu testen ob es funktioniert?
<TauNeutrino> ich nehm einfach n beamer von der uni und teste es in irgend einem Raum ;D
<subz3r0> ähhm?
<subz3r0> Du hast sowas  noch nicht oft gemacht, oder?
<TauNeutrino> Was??
<subz3r0> vergiss es...
<TauNeutrino> okeeeeeeeee
<k1l> und ich sage es nochmal: dem rechner ist egal was du da als VGA ansteckst, solange es ein intaktes Edid schickt (was bei uni beamern der fall ist sonst würden den admins da 20mal am tag die ohren voll heulen)
<TauNeutrino> achso, und den rest mach ich einfach über die Bildschirm kontrolle
<k1l> also kannst du das auch an jedem monitor testen, der nen vga kabel hat
<TauNeutrino> ja ok, er nimmt praktisch nur den Bildschirm ab
<TauNeutrino> wie skatkabel beim Fernsehen
<TauNeutrino> ^^
<k1l> ja. nur denk dran, dass der atom lahm ist. doppel fullhd wird der nicht schaffen auf beiden 
<TauNeutrino> neee is in einer Übungsgruppe, da kann man nah ran ^^
<TauNeutrino> Also nicht in nem großen Saal oder so
<k1l> es geht um die einstellungen, die du im settings menü wählst. aber das wirst du dann ja merken
<TauNeutrino> ok, dann mach ich die Präsentation fertig und teste es am Montag, auch wenns nicht klappt, hätte ich ja noch drei Tage Zeit es hinzubekommen
<TauNeutrino> ansonsten muss Ubuntu leider weg^^
<subz3r0> Dann nimmste halt nen Live-USB mit Windows drauf für die Präsentation... :>
<TauNeutrino> hab kein Windows -.- müsste ich dann irgendwie "organisieren"
<subz3r0> eieiei...
<subz3r0> Du studierst? Dann frag mal nach nen Dreamspark account
<k1l> mein gott, du machst da aber auch einen eiertanz
<subz3r0> selbst die chemiker haben nen zugang dazu...
<subz3r0> zumindest an der TU-Dortmund
<k1l> halt halt mal irgend einen vga stecker an dein atomnetbook und guck dir mal an wie einfach dsa geht
<subz3r0> Bochum gibt auch accounts raus. etc... pp... usw..
<subz3r0> k1l: da hat wohl jemand lampenfieber ;)
 * TauNeutrino Googlet nach dreamspark
<TauNeutrino> googled*
<pc-world> TauNeutrino: nach http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/googeln sogar "googelt".
<subz3r0> TauNeutrino: 
<subz3r0> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DreamSpark_Premium
<TauNeutrino> Die spinnen doch^^ ja nee keine Lust, da muss man wieder tausend Sachen irgendwie machen
<TauNeutrino> ich teste es einfach nächste Woche
<subz3r0> get used to it or quit study!
<TauNeutrino> ich muss schon genug machen, schlimm genug das ich mich immer mit Ubuntu quälen muss. Das reicht :)
<subz3r0> TauNeutrino: verlangt das jemand von dir? Nimm das, was für Dich am einfachsten erscheint.
<TauNeutrino> nee ich bin schon zu tief drin ^^
<TauNeutrino> aber ok, danke, dann mach ich jetzt in Ruhe die Präsentation^^
<subz3r0> denk an die vielen bunten bilder und animationen^^
<TauNeutrino> ja mal gucken, wenn ich lizens freie Bilder finde^^
<subz3r0> jo. notfalls kommste wieder hier rein. dann helfen wir dir mit den bildern und der präsentation :>
<TauNeutrino> jop, ok danke :)
<TauNeutrino> Gute Nacht noch :) byebye
<subz3r0> ...
<xhoch4> #debian
<ppq> knapp daneben :)
<xhoch4> jaja ;)
<xhoch4> hab das /j vergessen
<Varakh> subz3r0: haben die chemiker das? :D
<Varakh> ich dachte nur wir haben das :P
<subz3r0> hmm? OT?
<subz3r0> und wer ist wir?
<subz3r0> die it-futzis bekommen mehr lizenzen als die chemifutzis :>
<Varakh> tu dortmund meintest doch :D
<Varakh> info leutchen dort :P
<Varakh> hm, ja OT
<Varakh> aber i dont give a fuck :>
<bekks> Solltest du aber. OT ist nebenan.
<bekks> !ot > Varakh 
<Varakh> hm
<Varakh> soll da was passiern? :D
<kizu> hallo
<Varakh> schreib nich hallo, is OT :P bin nun eh weg
<bekks> Varakh: Da wird was passieren. Lass es einfach.
<Varakh> :O
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-02
<foofoobar> Hi. Ich versuche die bilder meiner canon eos 1000d zu laden. dmesg sagt mir das sie richtig erkannt wurde (bzw. erkennt den hersteller korrekt) und unter digikam habe ich unter "Importieren" auch den eintrag "Canon Inc. Digital Camera".
<foofoobar> wenn ich aber auf improtierücke, bekomme ich die meldung: Fehler beim verbinden mit der kamera
<foofoobar> Was kann ich noch versuchen?
<sdx23> foofoobar: Fehlermeldungen suchen. Entweder in der .xsession-errors oder digikam im Terminal starten.
<foofoobar> sdx23, sowohl wenn ich über das terminal starte als auch in der .xsession-errors ist keine fehlermeldung
<sdx23> naja, sonst halt als Massenspeicher mounten. Siehe digikam-Einstellungsdialog.
<foofoobar> sdx23, wenn ich in nautilus auf die kamera klicke, kommt: "Einhängen nicht möglich: -1:Unspezifizierter fehler
<sdx23> foofoobar: zumindest das sollte eine Fehlermeldung produzieren.
<foofoobar> sdx23, auch hier keine fehlermledung :/
<sdx23> Wobei man womöglich auch der Kamera selbst sagen muss, dass sie gefaelligst ein Massenspeicher sein soll.
<foofoobar> sdx23, ich gucke mal, ob die das schon kann
<foofoobar> leider nicht 
<bekks> mount die Kamera dochh mal im Terminal.
<foofoobar> bekks, wie finde ich heraus unter welchem /dev/* sie liegt?
<foofoobar> Ich habe grade in einem forum gelesen das ich den prozess gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor mal killed soll
<foofoobar> Habe ich jetzt gemacht, jetzt sehe ich die kamera aber auch nicht mehr in nautilus
<stev96> das war dann net so gut starte den prozzes nochmal :D
<bekks> foofoobar: dmesg
<foofoobar> bekks, in dmesg steht nur das er es erkennt wenn ich sie per usb anschließe
<bekks> Dann sudo fdisk -l
<stev96> tadaaa
<foofoobar> bekks, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416792/
<foofoobar> soll ich erst nochmal den gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor prozess starten?
<stev96> was hast du alles an deinem rechner :D
<bekks> Das Ding kriegt keinen device node, weil es kein Massenspeicher ist. SD Karte ausbauen, und in einem Reader benutzen.
<foofoobar> Hab keinen SD-Reader :D
<stev96> gibts  für 1 € bei wollworth
<foofoobar> Schade, dachte ich kann es bequem über die Kamera importieren
<bekks> Nein, das können die EOS nicht.
<sdx23> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/786458
<foofoobar> sdx23, das ist nicht dsa gleiche, in dem report wird es ja per usb garnicht erkannt. bei mir erkennt er ja ohne probleme, dass es keine canon kamera ist.
<sdx23> Lies alles. Da meint auch jemand, wie er es mounten konnte.
<foofoobar> Okay, versuche das mal
<foofoobar> Schade, auch mit gigolo geht es nicht
<foofoobar> sdx23, bekks: Vermute, dass es das hier ist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2045211
<foofoobar> Gut, dass ich nur usb2 hab -.-
<foofoobar> Mein raspberry pi kann sie mounten, ...
<foofoobar> Auf jedenfall ziemlich verbuggt. Auf dem raspberry geht der erste befehl ohne probleme, der zweite schlägt dann schon wieder fehl. also kamera wieder aus, an, und direkt den befehl um alle bilder zu laden
<foofoobar> umständlich
<bekks> Eine SD Reader löst diese Probleme.
<foofoobar> bekks, ja, werde mir einen zulegen.
<foofoobar> Muss ich da auf irgendetwas achten wegen treibern oder so? Nicht dass das teil dann wieder nicht erkannt wird
<bekks> Die funktionieren idR aus dem Stand.
<p1d0m> guten abend^
<p1d0m> jemand anwesend der mir bei einem fehler von virtualbox zur seite stehen koennte=
<jokrebel> p1d0m: Wird sich vermutlich erst herausstellen, wenn Du Dein Problem damit geschildert hast. Auf Metaftagen antwortet selten jemand.
<p1d0m> ich habe Ubuntu 12.04.3LTS auf einem Laptop. Habe VirtualBox heruntergeladen und installiert, ein virtuelles laufwerk konnte ich erstellen, wenn ich es aber starten moechte kommt als fehler; Kernel driver not installed, also bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen, sources.list veraendert (updates fuer virtualbox) und versucht kernel neu zu installieren /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup - darrauf kommt die fehlermeldung; Recompiling VirtualBox kernel m
<p1d0m> odules ...failed!
<p1d0m>   (Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong) - habe darrauf hin mir die log angeschaut und da steht; Makefile:183: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Schluss. darrauf hin den koffler rausgeholt, kapitel ueber virtualbox durchgelesen, alles erneut nach anleitung probiert, aber dennoch genau so wie zuvor
<jokrebel> !virtualbox > p1d0m kennst Du bereits?
<jokrebel> hm
<bekks> p1d0m: Installier die kernel header.
<bekks> p1d0m: Steht auch im vbox handbuch.
<jokrebel> p1d0m kennst Du bereits http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox ?
<bekks> Und der Kofler ist nett um etwas über Linux zu lernen - aber ganz sicher taugt der genau nichts in Richtung VirtualBox.
<bekks> Und dazu kommt: entweder benutzt du virtualbox aus den Ubuntu Repos ODER aber die offiziellen Pakete von www.virtualbox.org. Mit letzteren bekommst du auch Support in #vbox
<p1d0m> danke fuer die schnellen informationen, werde mal das wiki durchlesen und sehen das ich es hinbekomme... ich habe die pakete uebernommen die beim koffler im handbuch steht
<p1d0m> aber beim apt-get update kam zu dem punkt auch fehlermeldungne
<bekks> Kofler, mit einem F. Und ich würde die offiziellen Pakete verwenden.
<bekks> Zumal es eine aktuelle virtualbox Version gibt, die noch gar nicht im Kofler beschrieben sein kann.
<jokrebel> Und ohne dass Du erkärst, welche Pakets Du da installierst und wie die Fehlermeldungen genau lauten wäre das nur ein stochern im Nebel.
<p1d0m> ich habe nun laut wiki apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  ausgefuehrt und dannach nochmal versucht etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup - da kommt nun Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMSetc/init.d/vboxdrv: 327: etc/init.d/vboxdrv: /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxhost/do_dkms: not found
<p1d0m>  ...failed!
<p1d0m>   (Failed, trying without DKMS)
<p1d0m> Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules ...failed! - ist man dem ziel nahe oder sollte ich es deinstallieren und das ganze nach wiki von vorne bis hinten mal durcharbeiten?
<bekks> p1d0m: Welche vbox version benutzt?
<p1d0m> 4,3,2
<bekks> Dann kopier die gesamte Ausgabe von "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" in einen Pastebin und gib uns die URL.-
<bekks> p1d0m: Und das Wiki beschriebt die Benutzung von vbox aus den Ubuntu Repos. Bei der offiziellen Version hilft Dir das nichts, dafür gibt es die offizielle vbox Dokumentation.
<p1d0m> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup ist nicht vorhanden
<bekks> Dann verwendest du auch nicht die offizielle VErsion 4.3.2
<bekks> Die Ubuntuversion habe ich nie benutzt, aus genau solchen Gründen.
<p1d0m> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads    dritte von oben
<p1d0m> welches soll ich dann nehmen?
<bekks> Das ist das offizielle Paket. Wie hast du es installiert?
<bekks> Und welches Paket genau hast du hehruntergeladen nachdem du auf "den dritten Eintrag von oben" geklickt hast?
<bekks> -h
<p1d0m> uebers ubuntu software center - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ("Precise Pangolin")  i386 |  AMD64 - amd64 version
<bekks> Wie heisst die Datei die Du heruntergeladen hast?
<p1d0m> virtualbox-4.3_4.3.2-90405~Ubuntu~precise_amd64
<bekks> Und die Zeile die du gerade nanntest verlinkt auf zwei verschiedene Dateien. 
<p1d0m> die amd64 version
<bekks> Dann schieb mal die Ausgabe von "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox in ein Pastebin und gib uns die URL.
<p1d0m> http://pastebin.com/MHpLFBWw
<bekks> Deinstallier die Ubuntupakete, und installier anschliessend das Paket, dass du heruntergeladen hast, nochmal.
<p1d0m> okay
<p1d0m> so habe es deinstalliert und die amd63 version installiert... programm starten oder zuvor noch etwas anderes?
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep virtualbox in ein pastebin.
<p1d0m> http://pastebin.com/bHuSFPFh
<bekks> Jetzt kannst du sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup ausführen.
<p1d0m> nun scheint es sauber durchgelaufen zu sein
<bekks> Dann kannst du jetzt auch VirtualBox starten.
<p1d0m> ich teste es mal
<p1d0m> jo schaut sehr gut aus, vielen dank fuer die hilfe. zum verstaendnis, woran lag das jetzt
<bekks> p1d0m: An dem Versionsmischmasch auf deinem System.
<p1d0m> also eigenverschulden, version von der seite geladen, wiki anleitung ubuntu gelesen und nebenbei noch kofler
<bekks> Und alles vermischt, ja.
<p1d0m> ich werde zukuenftig darrauf achten, anfaengerfehler:) aber vielen dank^
<bekks> Gerne :)
<jokrebel> !changinghost > gugaua seere
<sdzr> mal ne fline frage, weil da die meinungen irgendwie immer auseinandergehen...
<sdzr> brauche/sollte ich für den normalen casual-betrieb nen virenscanner aufm rechner haben, oder brauchts das nicht?
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, was du mit deinem Rechner tust.
<bekks> Wenn du keine Dateien mit Windowsrechnern teilst, ist ein Virenscanner unter Linux beinahe nutzlos.
<sdzr> wie gesagt: casual. surfen, texten, datein verwalten, etc
<jokrebel> sdzr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner erklärt da einiges dazu
<sdzr> nix wo ich meiner meinung nach einen bräuchte
<sdzr> zumal die virenlandschaft unter linux ja immer noch recht überschaubar ist, oder?
<Ekkehardt> BadBIOS kann angeblich alles...
<sdzr> badbios?
<bekks> Egal. Das gehört ins Offtopic.
<Ekkehardt> ok
<Harald523> Ich hab grad versucht, über USB die Bilder und Fotos vom iPhone auf den Ubuntu-Rechner zu verschieben
<DreamThief> Harald523: und?
<Harald523> dort sind die Dateinamen aber ganz anders (iphone: IMG_0004.JPG, UBuntu-Rechner: 5)
<Harald523> außerdem werden die Dateien auf dem iPhone nach wie vor angezeigt (allerdings kann der Bildbetrachter sie nicht öffnen)
<Harald523> Gthumb kann jeweils nur immer eine einzige Datei auf dem Ubunturechner öffnen, sieht die anderen Bilder in dem Verzeichnis aber nicht
<beaver74> Harald523 - hattest du das Device händisch eingebunden, oder über Gthumb.. und wqelches Dateisystem hat das Ziel.. nur interessehalber und damit dir besser geholfen werden kann, ich selber kenne mich da nicht aus.
<Harald523> Ich hab das phone eigentlich nur zum Laden an den Rechner gestöpselt... früher war da gar nix zu sehen...
<Harald523> seit irgend einer Aktualisierung wurde es dann auf einmal erkannt
<Harald523> ganz automatisch beim Booten
<Harald523> "unbekanntes Gerät"
<Harald523> Auf dem iPhone sind die Bilder allerdings jetzt weg.
<beaver74> Harald523 - Du könntest auch mal die Ausgabe von je einer Datei senden.. die von der Quelle und der Kopie, je ein file [DATEI] wäre hilfreich, vermute ich.
<nudelZ1> leute! eine soundkarten (pci-e) empfehlung für ubuntu?
<stevieh> gibts noch soundkarten?
<nudelZ1> muss es wohl ;) (mein neues board hat kein sound)
<Harald523> "ausgabe"?
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-03
<dontknow> Guten Tag Ubuntuler :)
<irllydunno> ich wollte gerne fragen, ob ihr wisst, ob dies hier auch noch mit 13.10 funktioniert: http://www.marcopeter.ch/2013/02/17/mate-holt-das-gnome-2-in-ubuntu-zurueck/
<jokrebel> irllydunno: Warum nicht einfach XFCE oder LXDE? 
<jokrebel> irllydunno: Laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE scheint das nur bis raring möglich
<k1l_> seit 13.10 ist MATE in den quellen, weil es in debian ist
<jokrebel> k1l_: Ach so, sollte vielleicht mal einer der Mate-Jünger ins Wiki reinpflegen ;-)
<jokrebel> Aber der Fragesteller ist ja eh schon weg seh ich grad.
<jokrebel> k1l_: In welchen Quellen ist das denn? Ich find das hier auf dem 13.10er Testrechner nämlich nicht. Wie hieße denn das Paket dafür?
<jomaka> Moin
<jomaka> Habe nach dem Update auf Salamander 
<jomaka> das Problem, dass ich keinen Login Screen mehr vom Greeter bekomme
<jomaka> weder bei GDM noch bei lightwm
<jomaka> Oder noch genauer, der Greeter startet zwar, es erscheint aber keine Login Box
<jokrebel> jomaka: Das Upgrade lief fehlerfrei und komplett durch?
<jokrebel> jomaka: Kommst Du mit Strg+Alt+F2 auf ein Terminal? Dann dort mal einloggen und das dann per "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" gegenprüfen.
<jomaka> jokrebel: Ja, Update lief fehlerfrei
<jomaka> Ich komme auch via Terminal und startx auf ein Display
<jomaka> Blicke aber nicht, wieso der greeter keine Login Box zeigt
<jomaka> Per default würde ich gerne auf gdm-flashback gehen,
<jomaka> da das System recht langsam ist.
<jokrebel> startx sollte man bei Ubuntu nicht benutzen soweit ich weis.
<jomaka> Sonder?
<jomaka> n
<jomaka> Der Vollständigkeit halber, Updates gibt es keine mehr
<jomaka> wenn ich lightdm als manager nehme, dann habe ich den gleichen Effekt
<jomaka> Kille ich dessen (unity) greeter
<jomaka> so kommt nach ein paar Debug Möglichkeiten ein Fallback (auf GDM)
<jomaka> wo dann ein Login möglich ist.
<jomaka> Allerdings nur mit 1280x768
<jomaka> Aargh
<jokrebel> jomaka: LightDM mal reinstallieren vielleicht? 
<jokrebel> Und - "Enter" ist kein Satzzeichen ;-)
<jomaka> Naja, einen Versuch ist es wert. Melde mich dann nochmals
<jomaka> cu
<jomaka> Enter ist mein Komma :-)
<Freeride-Flawes> jo moin
<p3d0m> moin free
<irllydunno> hey
<p3d0m> hey irllydunno 
<irllydunno> ich finde bei mir unter ubuntu 13.10 irgendwie nicht mehr die Treiberinstallation bei den systemeinstellungen :l
<irllydunno> und jockey-gtk lässt sich auch nicht starten(Befehl nicht gefunden), obwohl ich es installiert habe
<bekks> Dann installier die Treiber ohne GUI:
<irllydunno> kann mir da jemand helfen? :)
<bekks> Welche Treiber willst du denn installieren?
<irllydunno> nvidia
<irllydunno> ich will ja nicht nur treiber installieren. ich will wissen, wieso die option im Controlcenter nicht mehr da ist :o
<jokrebel> irllydunno: Dein MATE-Problem ist erledigt?
<irllydunno> ja
<irllydunno> das hat sich super installiert :)
<bekks> Ziel ist: "NVidia Treiber installieren". Goody it: "Warum ist das Ding nicht mehr da?". Lösungsweg: Erst das Ziel erreichen, dann gucken was mit dem Goody ist :)
<bekks> *Goody ist
<irllydunno> okay
<irllydunno> Ich habe eine GeForce GT 630 in meinem rechner
<irllydunno> das sagt mir auch "lspci -v | perl -ne '/VGA/../^$/ and /VGA|Kern/ and print' "
<irllydunno> aber ich finde sie nicht in dieser liste: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<irllydunno> oder ist damit die "nvidia-304" gemeint?
<bekks> Ja, genau.
<irllydunno> oh okay :)
<irllydunno> aber der treiber ist doch sonst nicht 204 MB groß :o
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Ich würde allerdings nvidia-304-updates nehmen.
<irllydunno> hmm hmm nagut
<gastmann> hallo, kann man mit ubuntu gnome im livemodus grub2 reparieren?
<bekks> Wenn du eine Livecd benutzt, ja.
<jokrebel> gastmann: Was meinst Du mit "ubuntu gnome"? Ist das ne ältere LiveCD?
<gastmann> jokrebel: mit ubuntu gnome meine ich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_shell Also die Ubuntu variante mit gnome statt unity
<kubine> Title: GNOME Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> gastmann: ja das macht keinen unterschied (bzw sollte nicht)
<jokrebel> gastmann: Das müsstest Du dann aber ja im LiveBetrieb erst nachinstallieren, da die aktuellen LiveUbuntuCDs Unity nutzen.
<koegs> gastmann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur ist unabhängig von der oberfläche
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gastmann> ok gut
 * jokrebel versteht das nicht so ganz, warum man da unbedingt ne Gnome-Shell will für ne einmalige LiveReparaturGeschichte.
<k1l_> jokrebel: vlt hat er nur die cd zur hand. aber wie gesagt: das ubuntu unten drunter ist eigentlich das gleiche. es gibt bei den gnome-buntu nur etwas anpassungen an dem gnome kram
<gastmann> jokrebel: ich habe einfach ubuntu gnome schon auf einem usb stick und (das gibt es fertig so) weil ich auch nachher wieder gnome benutzen möchte
<jokrebel> k1l_: Weshalb ich ja fragte ob es eine ältere LiveCD ist. Und wenn da noch das alte Grub drauf ist wär ich mir nicht sicher ob man damit dann Grub2 anständig repariert bekommt. Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.
<gastmann> jokrebel: es ist eine brandneue live cd mit saucy salamander.
<koegs> dann haben wir ja alles geklärt und gastmann kann sich auf die reparatur konzentrieren :)
<k1l_> jokrebel: grub2 ist schon seit langer zeit standard. gnome-buntu gibts erst seit 1-2 releases
<gastmann> mal sehen ob ich es hinkriege :-/
<jokrebel> Wieder mal was an mir vorübergegangen; sorry. Wusste bisher nicht, dass es Gnome-buntu LiveCD gibt.
<jokrebel> Sorry für die "verwirrung"
<gastmann> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416812/ ist diese ausgabe ein gutes oder schlechtes zeichen?
<kubine> Title: Grub problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<gastmann> oben steht ein error aber unten installation abgeschlossen und kein fehler
<jokrebel> gastmann: Paste doch mal alles komplett inclusive den ganzen Eingaben die Du von Anfang an gemacht hast.
<gastmann> mom
<gastmann> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416817/
<kubine> Title: Grub problem 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<gastmann> ich bin wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode beschrieben vorgegangen
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gastmann: Sieht aber eher aus als hättest Du wir rumprobiert, was ich bisher überflog.
<gastmann> am anfang schon
<jokrebel> wir -> wild
<jokrebel> gastmann: Weist Du denn, welches Deine Rootpartition ist?
<gastmann> ab zeile 42 dann nach anleitung
<gastmann> wir hatte ich als wirr verstanden, passt auch :-)
<gastmann> jokrebel: /sda7 ist die root partition
<jokrebel> aber /sda8 ist wohl eher nicht die UEFI-Partition
<gastmann> jokrebel: woran erkennst du das?
<gastmann> jokrebel: ich bin mir aber relativ sicher das /sda8 die uefi partition ist
<jokrebel> gastmann: Laut fdisk ist sda8 mit einem Linux-Dateisystem ausgestattet was (soweit ich aus der Theorie weis (habe selber noch keinen UEF-Rechner) wohl nicht zu ner UEFI-Partition passen kann.
<gastmann> jokrebel: disks sagt zum inhalt: FAT (32-bit version) und partition type: Linux (Bootable)
<jokrebel> disks?
<gastmann> grafisches programm das die partitionierung anzeigt auf deutsch heißt es "Laufwerke" ist bei ubuntu standardmäßig dabei
<jokrebel> gastmann: Und mal angenommen das würde passen, wie kommst Du drauf, dass "grub-install /dev/sdX" in die Partition 8 auszuführen ist? (dann stände da nämlich /dev/sdXY)
<gastmann> genauer heißt es gnome-disk-utility
<jokrebel> Außerdem sieht man in Zeile 14, dass Deine Festplatte nicht optimal eingerichtet wurde.
<gastmann> mh ja
<gastmann> wohin sollte ich denn grub-install ausführen?
<gastmann> das war aber schon ab werk so
<jokrebel> gastmann: Meist tut man das in dem MasterBootRecord (MBR), also in Deinem Fall direkt nach sda (ohne irgendeine Zahl dahinter)
<jokrebel> gastmann: Du hattest ab Werk 7 Partitionen, davon 4 für Linux?
<gastmann> wie sähe dann der befehl aus? "grub-install /dev/sda" ?
<gastmann> jokrebel: nein, 3, die ersten beiden für windows und eine data partition, die ich jetzt für linux aufgeteilt habe
<jokrebel> gastmann: Ja - hast Du denn ein funktionierendes Backup?
<gastmann> jokrebel: daten sind alle gesichert
<gastmann> windows möchte ich allerdings möglichst nicht "plattmachen"
<gastmann> wie muß jetzt der befehl für grub-install lauten?
<jokrebel> Und warum sollte dann die EFI-Partition eine derer sein Du Du jetzt erst für Linux angelegt hast? UEFI war vermutlich schon drauf bei der Auslieferung.
<gastmann> ja uefi war schon drauf
<jokrebel> gastmann: Hatte doch schon "ja" geschrieben zu Deiner Frage von 15:51; allerdings würd ich das eher nicht machen, da ich nach wie vor anzweifle, dass Deine UEFI-Partition /sda8 heißt!
<jokrebel> vielleicht mag sich da mal jemand mit UEFI-Erfahrung mit einklinken
<gastmann> gastmann: wie würdest du denn annehmen das die uefi partition heißt?
<gastmann> ups * jokrebel 
<jokrebel> gastmann: Annahmen sind bei solchen "Herztransplantationen" meiner Meinung nach gegebenenfalls tödlich.
<jokrebel> wie hast Du denn eigentlich sda3 (die Partition für die erweiterten, welche Du für Linux nutzt) so "unsauber" angelegt?
<jokrebel> gastmann: Aber vermutlich ist es die kleinste der ersten 3
<jokrebel> obwohl, ne
<jokrebel> Frag besser jemanden, der auch "praktische" UEFI-Erfahrung hat.
<gastmann> wer hat denn hier "praktische" uefi erfahrung?
<iCarly> Ein bißchen...
<jokrebel> gastmann: Vermutlich einige hier; weil mit so altem Geraffel wie ich es hab, geben sich nur wenige ab ;-)
<gastmann> dann hoffe ich mal das sich jemand meldet
<iCarly> Die EFI Partition ist in aller Regel eine FAT32 am Anfang der Disk, also sda1, ca. 150MB groß...
<jokrebel> gastmann: Kannst Dich ja einstweilen ein bisschen einlesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gastmann: Und ich würde dazu raten, nicht einfach weiter zu machen, wenn Du Dir sicher bist was was ist....
<gastmann> mache ich
<gastmann> ich bin mir wie gesagt sicher welche partition was ist
<iCarly> gastmann: Gerade erst dazugekommen, sorry... was versuchst Du genau?
<jokrebel> Sondern noch neu von LiveCD booten und dann alles der Reihe nach nochmal komplett (aber diesmal nur das und richtig) durchmachen.
<jokrebel> iCarly: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416817/ 
<kubine> Title: Grub problem 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Und er ist sich zB. sicher, dass die UEFI-Partition /dev/sda8 ist.
<iCarly> gastmann: Die EFI Parttion ist sda1.
<gastmann> naja, ich habe im menü bei der installation gesagt das sda8 eine efi partition sein soll
<gastmann> iCarly: ok
<jokrebel> iCarly: Den Rest findest ab etwa halb 4 bei http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/03/%23ubuntu-de.html
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/03/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> gastmann: Dann hast Du bei der Installation (von Ubuntu?) bereits was grundlegend falsch gemacht. Ich würde da genau da nochmal neu beginnen.
<iCarly> gastmann: Da bin ich mir sehr sicher. Ich hab's seinerzeit so gemacht: Im BIOS 'Nur UEFI' eingestellt, von LiveCD gestartet (USB-Stick funktioniert nicht!), und installiert. EFI auf sda1.
<gastmann> iCarly: gut wenn du dir sicher bist
<iCarly> Bist Du auf Linux?
<gastmann> wenn ich bei der installation so viel falsch gemacht habe, dann ist neu installieren und partitionieren wahrscheinlich am sinnvollsten?
<gastmann> iCarly: ja, im live mode
<gastmann> von usb stick
<iCarly> gastmann: Okay, kannst Du sda1 mounten und mal gucken, was da rumliegt?
<gastmann> iCarly: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416822/
<kubine> Title: Grub problem 3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<iCarly> gastmann: Guck', da ist ein efi Ordner, oder :-)
<gastmann> iCarly: ja
<iCarly> gastmann: Oder ist das eine Datei?
<gastmann> ich muss jetzt leider für eine halbe stunde weg
<gastmann> ich bin dann aber wieder da
<gastmann> efi ist ein ordner
<iCarly> Super!
<iCarly> Das paßt.
<iCarly> gastmann: Da machen wir nachher weiter, irgendwann geh' ich aber auch noch 96 gucken...
<gastmann> iCarly: bin wieder da.
<gastmann> iCarly: ?
<jokrebel> gastmann: Hast Du denn inzwischen auch schon neu gebootet?
<gastmann> jokrebel: noch nicht.
<gastmann> mache ich sofort
<Gastmann> rebootet
<jokrebel> Gastmann: iCarly hat ja meine Vermutung dass die kleinste der ersten Partitionen wohl die EFI-Partition sein muss bestätigt.
<Gastmann> jokrebel: ja
<Gastmann> im ordner efi gibt es exakt einen unterorder microsoft, aber keinen ubuntu, wie es eigendlich laut den grundlagen für meine linuxinstallation geben müsste
<jokrebel> was jetzt wohl daher rührt, dass Du bei der Ubuntu-Installation eben nicht die tatsächliche UEFI-Partition verwendeste, sondern eben festlegtest, dass es /sda8 sein solle, denke ich.
<Gastmann> ja, bestimmt+
<Gastmann> jokrebel: in den linux partitionen liegen noch keine persönlichen daten, ist es von daher am sinnvollsten die bisherige installation zu überschreiben und richtig zu partitionieren?
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Wenn Du Dir jetzt sicher bist, was was ist (und Zeile 14 in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416817/ nicht reparieren willst) kannst Du jetzt ja mit der Chroot-methode vom Grub2-Reparatur-Wiki …
<kubine> Title: Grub problem 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gastmann> jokrebel: was bringt es für vorteile, dass zu reparieren?
<jokrebel> vermutlich ja
<iCarly> Gastmann: Hm, ich würd's ja neuinstallieren.
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Wenn das eh eine quasi neue Installation ist würd ich tatsächlich die partitionen mit GParted löschen und Ubuntu neu installieren und diesmal die richtige UEFI angeben.
<Gastmann> ok
<Gastmann> dann installiere ich es neu
<jokrebel> Also jetzt aus der Live heraus GParted starten und die erweiterten Partitionen 6-8 löschen dann sda3 entfernen und anschließend in den "freien Platz" installieren
<jokrebel> natürlich nach reboot
<Gastmann> welche aufteilung ist denn für linux am sinnvollsten (da gab es doch eine wikiseite zu, oder?)
<trg> Gastmann,  am besten ist es system / und /home aufzuteilen alles andere ist eig. nicht nötig
<Gastmann> trg: swap wird nicht gebraucht?
<Gastmann> (der installationsmanage hat bei gefragt, wenn ich es nicht angelegt habe)
<trg> doch dachte aber nicht daran
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Wenn Du Suspend to Disk nutzen willst schon.
<trg> bei suspend to disk muss die swap grüßer alls dein ram sein
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Die Standard-Installation wenn Du "installieren in den freien Platz der Partition" (oder so ähnlich) wählst, sollte völlig ausreichen und macht das soweit ich weis alles automatisch (ich glaub außer separates /home - aber das funktioniert meiner Meinung nach auch ohne home auf ne separate Partition zu legen bestens)
<Gastmann> seperates home hätte ich schon gerne
<Gastmann> jokrebel: wie behebe ich zeile 14?
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Dann wähl im Installer aus, dass Du /home separat haben willst.
<Gastmann> die partitionen 6-8 sind gelöscht, sda3 auch
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Wie hattest Du denn Partitioniert für die erste Ubuntu-Installation? 
<Gastmann> hoppla
<Gastmann> egal
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Damit sollte dann die Fehlermeldung aus Zeile 14 eh schon weg sein (vermutlich erst nach reboot)
<Gastmann> fehlermeldung ist schon weg, habe geschaut :-)
<Gastmann> kann ich die partitionen auch jetzt schon mit gparted anlegen?
<trg> ja
<trg> tist auch einfacher a im instrallerls
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Und wenn Du beim Partitionen anlegen GParted  verwendest und schaust, dass "Ausrichten an Zylinder" (oder ähnlich) gewählt wird sollte der fehler auch nicht mehr auftauchen.
<bekks> trg: Aber nur weil bunt mit Maus. Im Installer weisst man den Partitionen direkt ihre Verwendung zu. Finde ich persönlich sinnvoller.
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Aber auch mit dem Installer sollte der Fehler (wenn man nicht manuell was falsches setzt <grins>) normal gar nicht auftreten. Aber ich weis ja immer noch nicht, wie Du da partitioniert hattest.
<Gastmann> jokrebel: in falsche sachen setzen bin ich aber besonders gut <auch grins>
<Gastmann> jokrebel: als dateisystem sollte man doch ext4 verwenden?
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Ja - ich nehm auch gern mal ext3
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Aber halt nicht für Swap ;-)
<Gastmann> kk
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Und wenn Du es vorher selbst per GParted machst; Swap so groß wie der RAM; Und / nicht zu klein wählen /home das was übrig bleibt.
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Und wenn Du ein separates Home hast musst Du glaub ich selbst drauf aufpassen, dass / nicht vollläuft (rechtzeitig kontollieren und dran denken auch mal ab und zu ältere Kernel zu deinstallieren [sollte inzwischen mit "apt-get autoremove" klappen.])
<Gastmann> If you want more partitions you should first create an extended partition. Such a partition can contain other partitions. Because an extended partition is also a primary partition it might be necessary to remove a primary partition first.
<Gastmann> bekomme ich gerade.
<Gastmann> also alle linux partititioenen in eine "extended partition" legen?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Nein.
<Gastmann> bekks: ?
<bekks> Leg /boot als primäre Partition an, dann eine erweiterte Partition, und dort hinein dann swap, / und /home
<jokrebel> boot auch noch separat?
<bekks> Ja, spricht ja nichts dagegen.
<Gastmann> bekks: wieso brauche ich denn eine seperate boot partition? bzw. was bringt das? 
<Gastmann> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung sagt "nicht zwingend notwendig, ausser man nutzt für die Root-Partition ein Dateisystem, welches nicht von GRUB 2 unterstützt wird"
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Eine eigene Bootpartition ist sehr praktisch, wenn man booten muss, um / zu prüfen zum Beispiel.
<trg> na ja
<trg> denke nicht dass das so wichtig ist
<Gastmann> ich reboote mal
<bekks> warum auch immer.
<Gastmann> partitionierung ist fertig
<Gastmann> wieder da. ich habe jetzt wieder ubuntue gnome installiert, aber es gibt immer noch den gleichen fehler
<Gastmann> Es kommt  "error: no such partition." und dann das der grub rescue mode
<bekks> Dazu müsstest du uns nun die Details mitteilen, wie du Ubuntu installiert hast, und was do wie ausgefwählt und gesetzt hast.
<Gastmann> gibt es unter linux eine art fernsteuerung? das jemand von euch bei mir "reinschauen" kann?
<bekks> Durchaus. ssh, vnc, rdp, teamviewer, etc.
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Du würdest wild fremden Leuten Zugriff auf Deinen Rechner geben?
<Gastmann> jokrebel: bei nur schauen kann ja relativ wenig passieren
<p3d0m> teamviewer und down und uploads deaktivieren, reine fernwartung^ dann ist das risiko geringer das was passieren koennte... dennoch hieß es mal das man immer den ersten schritt zum vertrauen machen muss;D
<Gastmann> würde da bei mir jemand schauen?
<trg> und wie über ssh oder teamviewer oder wie sonst
<bekks> PAstebin.
<bekks> Das ist die sinnvollste Art und Weise.
<trg> und die sicherste
<bekks> Gastmann: Wie willst du mit ssh denn "nu schauen" zulassen.
<bekks> Genau, das geht nicht.
<trg> und Gastmann ssh ist schwierig da müsstes du erst die ports weiterleiten
<Gastmann> ich habe nich gesagt über ssh. teamviewer (zumindest unter windows) ist einfach und dort geht es
<bekks> Pastebin ist und bleibt die sinnvollste Alternative.
<bekks> Ich denke, du wirst hier niemanden mit Erfahrung finden, der sich dein System mit TeamViewer angucken wird.
<Gastmann> ok
<Gastmann> kurz nochmal rebooten
<bekks> Wozu...?
<trg> wieso schon wieder
<trg> :D
<jokrebel> Hoffnung auf Selbstheilung?
<trg> nein :D
<Gastmann> so eben hat es nicht geklappt
<bekks> Wozu rebootest du dauernd?
<bekks> Und Was ist "es" und was bedeutet "nicht geklappt"?
<Gastmann> bekks: um auszuprobieren ob das starten von ubuntu klappt und es ist normales starten von ubuntu
<Gastmann> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Und jetzt zurück zur Frage: Was hast du bei der Installation genau ausgewählt und wie konfiguriert?
<bekks> Ohne diese Information sind alle VErsuche Dir zu helfen völlig sinnlos.
<jokrebel> j_f-f: Fix bitte Deine Verbindung
<Gastmann> bekks: deutsch als sprache; etwas anderes; root partition, boot partition, home partition; zeitzone; deutsch ohne akzenttasten und das wars
<bekks> "boot partition" sagt genau gar nichts über die Einstellungen, "root partition" ebenso wenig. Und "etwas anderes" ist auch sehr generisch.
<SpeeFak__> namt kennst sich jmd von euch mit tor bzw netzwerken aus ?
<SpeeFak__> steh hier grad aufm schlauch was den tor relay angeht
<bekks> SpeeFak__: Stell eine konkrete Frage, bitte.
<trg> Gastmann, wohin hast du den bootloader installiert ins mbr oder boot 
<Gastmann> trg: ich habe die voreinstellung nicht verändert
<trg> dann hast du ins mbr installiert d.h die /boot partition ist sinnlos
<SpeeFak__> ich habe per hostap einen wlan AP eingerichtet. am eth0 hängt die internetverbindung, mit iptables wird jeglicher traffic der wlankarte auf das tor netzwerkt gerootet. wenn ich jetzt tor als relay einrichten will MUSS ich denn über die WLAN verbindung gehen und kann ich das mit eth0 als gateway in klare web so gar nicht realisieren
<Gastmann> trg: in der boot partition liegt doch grub
<jokrebel> mal so nebenbei? Das Installationsmedium ist in Ordnung (geprüft)?
<trg> md5sum
<Gastmann> ist nicht geprüft
<trg> Gastmann, guck mal bei welche partition die boot flag hat
<bekks> Das Bootflag ist seit 15 Jahren völlig egal.
<bekks> Grub sollte in den MBR installiert werden und nicht in die /boot Partition.
<SpeeFak__> hostap WLAN : 123.123.123.1        clearwebLAN : 192.168.2.1     --- muss der tor relay jetzt auf das tor Wlan verbunden werden ? sprich kann den relay nur einrichten wenn ich eth0 als torzugang wähle ?
<Gastmann> bekks: wieso sagt  "etwas anderes" nichts aus? das ist nurmal die eine der optionen im fenster installationsart
<jokrebel> sinnlos macht das die /boot-Partition (wenn man denn eine benutzen will/muss/soll) aber auch nicht, da im MBR nur ein Teil von Grub platz hat.
<bekks> Gastmann: Wenn du uns nun auch noch sagst, welche Option das ist...
<bekks> Gastmann: Wir haben hier keinen Installer mit allen Dialogen neben uns, deswegen solltest du zumindest versuchen uns möglichst genaue Informationen zu liefern.
<Gastmann> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-GNOME_Installation#Festplatte-Partitionen-Partitionierung hier schauen ...
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-GNOME Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SpeeFak__> mhh
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich denke er meint http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/47/16/3_natty_festplatte.png
<bekks> Gastmann: Und jetzt fehlt noch die Information wie du denn partitioniert hast (du hast mehrfach neugestartet, mehr wissen wir nicht) und was du wie genau für /boot und / eingetragen hast. Und wieso Du swap weggelassen hast.
<bekks> Gastmann: Ohne diese Informationen kann ich Dir nicht helfen.
<Gastmann> partitioniert habe ich schon vorher. eine swap partition braucht nicht zum benutzen markiert werden.
<bekks> Doch. Denn wenn dort kein swap Dateisystem drauf war, wird sie nicht benutzt werden.
<bekks> Egal, die Informationen forderte ich schon vor über einer halben Stunde an. Liefer Sie bitte einfach, statt alles zu diskutieren.
<Gastmann> bekks: wie gesagt habe ich bereits vor der eigendlichen installation die festplatte partitioniert und dabei auch eine swap partition angelegt
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Und im Installer dann auch zugewiesen?
<Gastmann> jokrebel: swap?
<bekks> Wie das Partitionslayout aussieht, wissen wir auch nicht.
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Unter anderem, eigentlich alle Partitionen
<bekks> Mir ist das egal, ich diskutiere da nicht weiter drüber, ob ich das zu sehen kriege wenn ich helfen soll. Ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<trg> bekks,  wie wärs mit sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> trg: Ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<Gastmann> jokrebel: zugewiesen habe ich /; /boot; /home; zum zuweisen von swap partitionen gibt es keine option
<bekks> Zum Zuweisen von Swapo gibt es sehr wohl eine Option.
<bekks> -o
<Gastmann> bekks: im grafischen installer konnte ich dafür leider keine option finden.
<bekks> Man wählt die Partition aus, und wählt als Dateisystem aus. Das wars.
<bekks> *wählt Swap als Dateisystem aus
<trg> die swap partition wird sowieso automatisch "eingebunden"
<trg> vom installer
<bekks> Nur wenn ein Swap-FS da drauf ist.
<Gastmann> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416827/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe sudo fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gastmann> bekks: Welche Informationen brauchen Sie noch?
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Was ist sdb plötzlich? 
<jokrebel> der Installer-Stick?
<bekks> Gastmann: Gar keine mehr. Wie ich sagte, bin ich raus aus der Nummer.
<Gastmann> jokrebel: würde ich annehmen
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Und Du bist nun mit dem Live-System da und hast noch nichts rumgefummelt seit dem letzten Reboot?
<Gastmann> jokrebel: nichts
<Gastmann> jokrebel: also wieder mit live system da und nichts rumgefummelt.
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Dann versuch nochmal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode --- schritt für schritt und setz für die Platzhalter die richtigen Werte ein. Gerne auch immer erst hier besprechen, was wohin und warum und so.
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Ich vermute jetzt mal dass Du sda3 als /boot; sda5 als / und sda7 als /home hergenommen hast.
<Gastmann> jokrebel: zu #1: "die relevanten Partitionen einhängen" sind nur die linux partitionen relevant oder auch die von windows?
<jokrebel> _Wissen_ kannst es nur Du ;-)
<SpeeFak__> ich habe per hostap einen wlan AP eingerichtet. am eth0 hängt die internetverbindung, mit iptables wird jeglicher traffic der wlankarte auf das tor netzwerkt gerootet. wenn ich jetzt tor als relay einrichten will MUSS ich denn über die WLAN verbindung gehen und kann ich das mit eth0 als gateway in klare web so gar nicht realisieren
<Gastmann> jokrebel: deine zuordnung für /boot / und /home ist richtig
<jokrebel> Gastmann: wichtig ist nur, das "schwarze" richtig zu machen
<Gastmann> das schwarze?
<jokrebel> Na dann auf gehts: 1.Zeile (schwarz hinterlegt) und den Satz unten drunter beachtet.
<Gastmann> jokrebel: "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt" wäre dann der erste befehl
<trg> jo
<jokrebel> genau
<jokrebel> und lass das Terminal offen, am Schluß hätt ich nämlich gerne das alles komplett in nem NoPaste gesehen.
<Gastmann> als nächstes dann "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot" weil ich eine seperate /boot partition habe
<jokrebel> 2.Zeile
<jokrebel> ja
<trg> /dev/sda1 ist die efi partition ?
<Gastmann> trg: ja
<jokrebel> also 3. Zeile…
<Gastmann> also "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi" macht es etwas aus das grub in der /boot partition liegt?
<jokrebel> äh, gute Frage
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Vor allem liest sich "Nutzt man auf seinem Rechner das "(U)EFI"-Bootverfahren, so muss die relevante Bootpartition vorab eingehängt werden mit:" so, als müsse das dann vor der letzten Zeile passieren. Da ich aber immer noch ein EFI je genutzt habe…
<jokrebel> danke bekks für die separate /boot-Partition
<Gastmann> jokrebel: oder einfach bevor grub-install ausgeführt wird
<jokrebel> kein Plan - sorry
<Gastmann> gut ich mache es dann einfach wie es da steht
<trg> jokrebel was macht das schon welche partition man als erste   einhängt
<Gastmann> jokrebel: wenn ich den befehl "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi" ausführe kommt "mount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist"
<bekks> trg: Das macht sehr viel aus. Andere Partitionen vor / einzuhängen ist Blödsinn.
<trg> sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
<trg> ordner erstellen
<Gastmann> klingt vernünftig
<Gastmann> dann funktioniert es auch
<Gastmann> trg, jokrebel: die nächsten 5 zeilen wie sie da stehen ausführen?
<jokrebel> ja
<trg> ja
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Die letzte erst wenn alles ohne Fehlermeldungen ging
<Gastmann> ok
<Gastmann> alles ohne fehlermeldung durchgelaufen
<Flash63> SpeeFak_: dein DHCP-Server befindet sich wo?
<trg> jetzt chroot
<trg> sry hast du ja schon
<Flash63> weg ist er
<Gastmann> trg: genau jetzt kommt "grub-install /dev/sda"
<jokrebel> anschließend sollte da ne Rootshell sein. Ein "grub-install /dev/sda" ohne sudo eingeben
<Gastmann> ok
<Gastmann> ja, ich hab eine rootshell
<jokrebel> jetzt Nopaste mal alles von A-Z
<trg> und update-grub
<Gastmann> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416832/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gastmann> noch ohne update-grub
<jokrebel> dann das auch noch und nochmal pasten.
<Gastmann> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416837/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<trg> mich wundert das kein windows loader gefunden wurde
<jokrebel> trg: Macht das da nicht EFI?
<Gastmann> in der ausgabe steht nichts von windows. die windows partition war gemounted
<trg> aso
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Warum war die gemounted?
<Gastmann> jokrebel: musst du den dateimanager fragen, der hat die wahrscheinlich automatisch gemounted
<jokrebel> von der LiveCD - eher unwarscheinlich
<Gastmann> *schulterzuck*
<trg> jokrebel, reboot jetzt?
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Geh da mal mit Strg+D raus
<Gastmann> jokrebel: habe ich gemacht
<trg> sudo umount /dev/sda5
<trg> sudo umount /dev/sda3
<jokrebel> Und jetzt bitte ein "mount" pasten
<jokrebel> stop
<trg> ich
<jokrebel> vorher hätt ich gern ein mount
<Gastmann> nur ein mount?
<jokrebel> ja
<Gastmann> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416842/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gastmann> jokrebel: /dev/sda2 on /media/ubuntu-gnome/OS type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096) das ist die windows partition
<jokrebel> hast Du von dem was trg sagte schon was ausgeführt?
<Gastmann> jokrebel: nein
<jokrebel> …um 19:32
<jokrebel> gut
<jokrebel> dann häng die Windows-Partitionen mal aus übers grafische
<Gastmann> jokrebel: windows partition ausgehängt
<jokrebel> zur sicherheit nochmal ein "mount" bitte
<Gastmann> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416847/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<trg> jokrebel,  was ist denn noch
<jokrebel> Dann nochmal "sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash" "grub-install /dev/sda" "update-grub"
<trg> jokrebel, du meinst die die eingehängte windows partition macht was
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Wenn da dann Windows wieder nicht gelistet wird, hoffen wir mal dass das wegen EFI ist …(immer des Gschi* mit dera EFI)
<Gastmann> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416852/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gastmann> ist wieder nicht gelistet
<jokrebel> strg+D
<Gastmann> ja
<Gastmann> was jetzt?
<trg> und jetzt umounten jokrebel?
<jokrebel> trg: Weshalb? Ich hätt jetzt versucht in das hoffentlich reparierte Ubuntu zu booten.
<trg> dann halt ohne auszuhängen
<jokrebel> trg: Reboot umounted doch eh ;-)
<trg> hm :D
<Gastmann> also alles schließen. herunterfahren, neu starten. daumen drücken ;-)
<jokrebel> LiveSystem entfernen vielleicht noch, sonst - ja genau
<Gastmann> dann bis gleich :-)
<Gastmann> trg: es hat nicht funktioniert
<Gastmann> die fehlermeldung ist unverändert
<Gastmann> jokrebel: siehe oben
<trg> hm derselbe fehler Gastmann
<Gastmann> trg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416857/
<kubine> Title: Grub rescue › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gastmann> ich habe das mal mir anzeigen lassen
<Gastmann> die in pref und root stehenden laufwerke gibt es tatsächlich nicht
<Gastmann_> akku war nur geade leer
<Gastmann_> trg: macht es sinn prefix und root zu ändern?
<trg> Gastmann_, willst du  grub vn grub-rescue repairieren
<Gastmann_> js
<Gastmann_> *ja
<trg> ok versuchen wir linux zu starten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Shell
<kubine> Title: Shell › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trg> root war sda5 ?
<Gastmann_> ja
<Gastmann_> jetzt aber die preisfrage: ich komme doch in den rescue mode weil grub seine dateien nicht findet? weil die dateien von grub liegen im bootsektor und das ist sda3
<bekks> Der Bootsektor ist niemals sda3.
<bekks> Der Bootsektor befindet sich am Anfang von sda
<Gastmann_> sry, ich meinte die bootpartition
<jokrebel> Wieso "hd0,msdos8" Du hast doch gar keine 8te Partition mehr, wenn Du die Installation tatsächlich richtig gemacht hast.
<trg> jokrebel,  bei grub wird glaub ich von 0 an gezählt
<jokrebel> na dann halt 9te, erst recht nicht möglich bei 7 Partitionen inkusive der logischen
<Gastmann_> jokrebel: das ist ja grade das problem: unten steht hd0,msdos8 aber bei den laufwerken mit ls wird kein hd0,msdos8 gefunden :-(
<trg> stimmt mein denkfehler
<jokrebel> Gastmann_: Was ist denn eigentlich da jetzt aus Windows geworden, siehst Du das beim Bootvorgang irgendwo in nem EFI-Menü oder so?
<Gastmann_> jokrebel: nichts dergleichen
<trg> um linux zu starten wär das dann "set root=(hd0,4)" ? 
<jokrebel> Gastmann_: Ich würd jetzt allerdings erst mal Windows (welches eigentlich) reparieren und dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot#UEFI-oder-BIOS und unter-Links genauestens studieren und mit der Installation nochmal komplett neu beginnen. Ich denk schon fast dass dieses SecureBootGedönse Dir da in die Suppe spuckt.
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Gastmann_: Aber immer noch; secure-boot (U)EFI und so weiter kenn ich nur in der Theorie.
<trg> Gastmann, ist secure boot überhaupt an?
<jokrebel> ach ja und GPT
<Gastmann_> von secure boot finde ich in den einstellungen nichts
<trg> Gastmann_,  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ kannst du damit versuchen überhaupt erstmal in dein system zu starten
<kubine> Title: Super Grub Disk (at www.supergrubdisk.org)
<jokrebel> Muss man da nicht unter Umständen sogar was im BIOS/EFI umstellen, damit eine Installation klappen kann? Fällt mir grad so ein, da mal was aufgeschnappt zu haben.
<trg> Gastmann_,  kannstdu mal uefi im bios einmal ausschalten und mal probieren 
<Gastmann_> trg: habe ich schon probiert, sieht genauso aus
<trg> aso
<jokrebel> könnt gut sein, dass man das bereits vor der Installation tun muss. Muss ich ich mich da jetzt einlesen obwohl ich das vielleicht erst in ein paar Jahren brauchen werde?
<jokrebel> Lektüre wurde bereits verlinkt.
<Gastmann_> ok
<jokrebel> und wie gesagt inclusive Unter-Verlinkungen wie zB. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot#UEFI-oder-BIOS
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> quatsch
<jokrebel> und wie gesagt inclusive Unter-Verlinkungen wie zB. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement
<kubine> Title: EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Und da gleich ganz wichtig - das rot umrandete
<Gastmann_> tja
<Gastmann_> ich mache glaube ich schluss für heute und versuche es dann morgen nochmal
<jokrebel> Gastmann_: Auch hier ist das "rote" wichtig http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen -> Was für ISO hattest Du gewählt?
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trg> amd64 oder x86
<Gastmann_> das was da steht
<Gastmann_> amd64
<Gastmann_> gute nacht
<jokrebel> Ah - msdos-Format http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen#Partitionstabelle 
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Gastmann_: Daher könnte diese ominöse 8te kommen.
<Gastmann_> wie das?
<jokrebel> Falsch Partitioniert.
<jokrebel> Gastmann_: MPT und GPT vermischt oder so.
<Gastmann_> jokrebel: aber es heißen doch alle verzeichnisse msdosX
<jokrebel> Gastmann_: Also schlaf trotzdem gut. Und morgen dann -> Windows reparieren -> viel lesen -> nochmal zurück auf LOS
<Gastmann_> kannst du mir noch das eine bitte erklären?
<jokrebel> Gastmann_: grad mal theoretisch ein bisschen (immer noch) was ich da drüber weis, weis ich auch nur vom hörensagen, aus dem UU-Wiki und Wikipedia (zB. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table )
<kubine> Title: GUID Partition Table – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel> Gastmann_: Und so gut wie jeder Unterlink im Wiki könnte wieder ein Stückchen Aha-Effekt erzeugen. Solange ich aber noch nicht mal nen Rechner habe, an dem ich dann spielen und üben könnte werd ich mich nicht noch weiter vertiefen können denke ich.
<Gastmann_> bis morgen
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-27
<Pxop> Hallo, was bedeutet eigentlich das "|"-Zeichen bei Kommandos, z. B. "sort Beispieldatei | uniq"?
<k1l_> Pxop: das nennt sich "pipe" und übergibt die daten die der erste befehl kreiert an den 2. befehl
<Pxop> k1l_: Danke!
<NTQ> Hi. Ich habe ein paar Ubuntu-Server, bei denen ich aktuell noch manuell prüfe, ob Updates da sind, auf der Festplatte noch genügend Speicherplatz frei ist, usw. Das heißt ich logge mich ein, und mache das alles per Terminal. Gibt es eine schöne Software, die das für mich alles auf einen Blick bringen kann?
<jokrebel> NTQ: vielleicht reicht Dir das, was byobu in der Statuszeile anzeigen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: klingt nach nem klassischen monitoring fall
<LetoThe2nd> e.g. nagios und konsorten
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/byobu -> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/09/30/byobuscreen.png
<kubine> Title: byobu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> byobu ist nicht das, was ich meine. Mir geht's eher um das schon angesprochende Monitoring, d.h. alle Server auf einem Blick haben.
<koegs> wenn man es ein bisschen einfach haben will: munin
<koegs> und sich von apticron automatisch benachrichtigen lassen über updates
<NTQ> munin und nagios schaue ich mir mal genauer an.
<NTQ> Und zu cron fällt mir auch grad noch was ein. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber manche Ubuntus haben Probleme mit Umlauten in den Mails, die mir cron dann schickt.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Umlaute sind prinzipiel was, was man vermeinden will.
<NTQ> Ich will die aber nicht vermeiden. Und bei manchen kann ich auch nichts dafür. z.B.: mkdir: das Verzeichnis »/var/run/sendmail“ kann nicht angelegt werden: Keine Berechtigung
<NTQ> Das sind zwar keine Umlaute, aber Sonderzeichen
<jokrebel> auch die vermeidet man besser und hat dann solche Probleme eben seltern, dass irgendwas nicht klappt nur wegen Sonderzeichen.
<NTQ> Die Skripte laufen. Nur in den Mails, die ich bekomme, sind diese Fehler drin.
<jokrebel> es gibt halt utf-8 jede menge iso-blablub ... da ist sowas vorprogrammiert wenn man Zeichen nimmt die nicht _alle_ können oder gleich handlen.
<NTQ> Das ist ja eigentlich etwas arm, dass sowas einfaches nicht sauber funktioniert. Auf unserem Dateisystem sind teilweise auch Dateien mit chinesischen Zeichen oder russischen und da gibt es keine Probleme.
<Ksow3> Mit Strg+Alt+[F1-F7] kann ich ja zwischen verschiedenen Login-Shells wechseln. F7 ist dabei die grafische Oberfläche. Befindet sich dahinter auch 'ne Login-Shell wie bei F1-F6?
<LetoThe2nd> Ksow3: hinter der gui ist kein getty, wenn du das meinst.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Ist aber kein Problem von Ubuntu. Eher von den verschiedenen Schriftenstandards
<Ksow3> LetoThe2nd: Wie kann ich mir das denn "hinter" der GUI vorstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> Ksow3: da gibts kein "dahinter", der displaymanager (bei ubuntu standardmässig lightdm) setzt direkt auf den unterbau (xserver+friends) auf
<tiax> NTQ: das ist ein Problem bei Cron, teilweise schickt das UTF-8 - kodierte Mails aber deklariert es nicht richtig als solches
<tiax> NTQ: als schnellen workaround kann man etwa im init-script von cron LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 deklarieren
<NTQ> jokrebel: Hm... Das sehe ich teilweise ein. Kann cron nicht irgendwie in den Header der Mail schreiben welcher Zeichensatz verwendet wird? Ich muss mal schauen, was der genaue Unterschied zwischen den Mails ist, bei denen Umlaute funktionieren und bei denen sie nicht funktionieren.
<NTQ> tiax: Wo befindet sich denn das init-Skript von cron? Irgendwo bei /etc/cron oder so?
<tiax> NTQ: kannst Du patches lesen/anwenden?
<Ksow3> LetoThe2nd: Dachte immer das GUI ist nur eine Oberfläche, aber dahinter wird so wie in der Shell gearbeitet...
<NTQ> tiax: ja
<tiax> NTQ:  hier ist das Problem beschrieben: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cron/+bug/1321227
<kubine> Title: Bug #1321227 “Cron sends mails with ASCII charset while running ...” : Bugs : “cron” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tiax> mit patch
<NTQ> Danke
<LetoThe2nd> Ksow3: ne, das war bei msdos+win3.11 so
<LetoThe2nd> Ksow3: und *eingeschränkt* etwa zur selben zeit unter linux auch mit startx, aber die zeiten sind lang vorbei
<Ksow3> LetoThe2nd: Wenn man im GUI jetzt auf "Löschen" klickt - wird dann nicht rm ausgeführt?
<LetoThe2nd> Ksow3: kommt auf die spezifische gui implementation an, in den allermeisten fällen wohl nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Ksow3: hintergrund: warum sollte sich der gui-programmierer die arbeit machen: 1) den rm-befehl zu erzeugen 2) ne versteckte shell zu öffnen 3) da drin rm loszuschicken wenn er auch einfach machen kann 1) genau die selbe funktion aufrufen die rm intern benutzt?
<LetoThe2nd> Ksow3: rm ist ja schliesslich auch nur ein kleines progrämmchen, das die funktionen der basisbibliothek aufruft
<Ksow3> LetoThe2nd: Mh, ok. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass beim Booten des Programms anstatt GUI gleich 'ne Login-Shell startet?
<LetoThe2nd> Ksow3: wie meinen?
<Ksow3> LetoThe2nd: Wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre, startet LightDM etc. Geht es, dass man den Rechner auch komplett ohne GUI (also wie bei Server) hochfahren lässt?
<k1l_> Ksow3: ja, einfach "text" als kernelparameter in die grubzeile
<LetoThe2nd> Ksow3: siehe auch: http://askubuntu.com/a/403292
<kubine> Title: Enable/Disable Ubuntu Desktop environment on ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> Ksow3: hint: googlen nach "ubuntu disable desktop" oder "ubuntu disable lightdm"
<Ksow3> LetoThe2nd: Danke
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe hier eine Platte die mit luks verschlüsselt wurde. Diese möchte ich permanent ins System einbinden. Reicht es da aus diese in die /etc/crypttab einzutragen um ein Mapperdevice zu erstellen und dieses dann über die /etc/fstab zu mounten? Oder stell ich mir das gerade zu einfach vor?
<sjulez> Ksow3 - nein. Ich nehme eher mal an, deine Desktopumgebung nutzt eine funktion einer library, um die Datei zu löschen. Falls es Dich interessiert, hier ist der sourcecode von "rm": http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=blob_plain;f=src/rm.c;hb=HEAD  -- wo da jetzt genau gelöscht (unlink)  wird kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen
<testdr> Lembert: im Prinzip ja - dann wird bei jedem boot-Vorgang nach der Passphrase gefragt - das war mir zu nervig zudem ich verschiedene solcher Bereiche habe und die hänge ich dann lieber gezielt im Betrieb bei Bedarf ein - sind dann halt unter dem User eingehängt
<Lembert> testdr: danke das ist schon mal gut so. Ich hab dazu noch eine Frage. Auf die Platte kann man mit einem keyfile und einem Passwort zugreifen, ich glaub keyslots nennt sich das. Das keyfile habe ich, das Passwort leider nicht mehr. Mit dem keyfile zu mounten ist kein Problem. Wie kann ich aber ein neues Passwort hinzufügen, bzw. das alte löschen? Da wenn ich luksAddKey versuche, möchte er ein Passwort. Kann ich da irgendwie das keyfile mi
<Lembert> t angeben?
<oioi> hallo! ich weiss zwar nicht ob die frage hier hergehört aber hat von euch zufällig jemand eine samsung evo ssd mit ubuntu in benutzung ?
<koegs> ja
<oioi> diese hat ja einen bug der die geschwindigkeit drastisch reduziert nach einer weile,, nun suche ich nach einer möglichkeit die firmware upzudaten
<oioi> ohne windows&mac..
<oioi> hast du das schon gemacht koegs ? hier mehr zum thema -> http://www.golem.de/news/samsung-ssd-firmware-fuer-840-evo-gegen-tempoverlust-kommt-mitte-oktober-1409-109434.html
<kubine> Title: Samsung-SSD: Firmware für 840 Evo gegen Tempoverlust kommt Mitte Oktober - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<koegs> ne, noch nicht drum gekümmert, das notebook ist eh nicht so oft an
<koegs> vielleicht hilft das: https://www.content-space.de/dokuwiki/blog/2012/updating_a_samsung_ssd_840_firmware_with_linux
<kubine> Title: Updating a Samsung SSD (840) Firmware with Linux [Content-space.de] (at www.content-space.de)
<oioi> oh danke ich schau mal!!
<koegs> da erstellen die nen dos-usb-stick
<testdr> Lembert: hab ich nie versucht - aber man cryptsetup sagt doch bei AddKey man könne auch mit --key-file die alte angeben
<rentier_> Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck, irgendwas klaut mir gewaltig Bandbreite, ohne dass es offensichtlich zu sehen ist, was es ist. Gibt es für so was einen grafischen übersichtlichen Netzwerktraffic-Monitor  oder so was?
<testdr> rentier_: ich glaub das nennt sich "brainware" oder so ähnlich
<rentier_> testdr, hilfreich und kompetent wie immer
<zy3pD> rentier_, etherape
<rentier_> zy3pD, Danke. Es sagt allerdings "Gerät bluetooth0 benutzt den nicht unterstützten Link-Typ 201, Erfassen nicht möglich. Bitte benutzen Sie eine andere Schnittstelle."
<rentier_> dabei will ich den Bluetooth-Traffic doch gar nicht erfassen
<zy3pD> rentier_, sudo etherape
<rentier_> zy3pD, ahja
<zy3pD> rentier_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nethogs
<kubine> Title: nethogs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rentier_> zy3pD, Danke
<mazzo> Guten Abend zusammen :)
<mazzo> Ich benötige heute mal eure Unterstützung bei einem Debian-technischen Problem und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt
<k1l> da kannst du auch direkt die debian jungs in #debian-de fragen, wenn es um debian geht :)
<mazzo> k1l Danke dir :) Ich fahre mal zweigleisig weil das Probleme bei einem Bekannten von mir mit 14.04. wohl auch besteht. Aber du hast natürlich recht: Ich melde mich erstmal dort ;-)
<noname> kannst ja mal dein problem posten
<mazzo> noname gerne :)
<mazzo> Ich hoffe auf eure Unterstützung bei einem Problem, welches ich sowohl mit Debian Wheezy (Stable) mit dem aktuellsten Kernel 3.16 aus den Backports wie auch mit der aktuellen Testing (ebenfalls 3.16-3) auf einem Lenovo Ideapad Flex 10 habe.
<mazzo> Mit Stable und Kernel 3.2 (?) bootet das Notebook und Gnome im Fallback-Modus startet. Leider ist die WLAN Karte (Atheros AR9565) von diesem Kernel noch nicht unterstützt.
<mazzo> Verwende ich den 3.16 oder 3.14 aus den Backports oder gleich Debian Testing mit 3.16 kann ich in GRUB 2 zwar den Kernel auswählen und mein Passwort für die Verschlüsselung eingeben, danach erscheint allerdings nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm und ich kann auch auf keine TTYs mehr wechseln.
<TheInfinity> mazzo: da ubuntu neuere kernel hast ist das wirklich etwas was du in #debian-de fragen musst.
<k1l> 14.10 hat auch den 3.16er, aber gerade in der treiber geschichte und bei den kernel unterscheiden sich debian und ubuntu schon 
<mazzo> Wie kann ich es denn erreichen dass das System nicht GDM starten will sondern einfach auf der Shell bleibt? Kann ich das via GRUB beeinflussen?
<k1l> mazzo: bei ubuntu gibts da den grubparameter text
<mazzo> TheInfinity Habe es auch im Deb-Channel mal gepostet. Hoffe das sich was tut.
<noname> ja auch bei debian kannste dir eine shell holen (aber nur recovery)
<noname> hast du mal den quiet mode abgeschlaten im grup 
<noname> grub
<noname> und dir angeschaut an welcher stelle er hängen bleibt
<mazzo> noname Habe ich rausgenommen .. Allerdings läuft es wohl sauber durch und bleibt nicht hängen .. der Ablauf ist zu schnell
<testdr> mazzo:  funktioniert der boot.parameter "init" mit runlevel nicht mehr?
<k1l> nochmal: ubuntu nutzt den bootparameter text.
<bekks> Und Ubuntu nutzt Upstart, nicht SYSV.
<k1l> ahjo. deswegen mit dem debian problem besser mal in #debian-de weitermachen :)
<mazzo> Ha!
<mazzo> quiet raus, text und nomodeset rein und ich hab Biiiiild!
<mazzo> Keeen schworzen Bildschirm mehr! :)
<noname> :D
<mazzo> Önn / Öff! Die Scheisse gääääjt :D
<noname> ohne 200 bulls
<mazzo> *g* ... Die Frage ist jetzt (ohne gegoogelt zu haben): Was bewirkt "nomodeset" ?
<noname> video modus vom kernel an xserver abgeben
<mazzo> Ich werd bekloppt .. Sogar der völlig unnötige Touchscreen funktioniert :)
<noname> naja was der kernel nich mag das soll halt der xserver machen dafür ist er ja da :)
<onewayduplex> ich bin zur zeit auf opensuse unterwegs und mein flash plugin stürzt immer ab kann das wer auch auf ubuntu nachvollziehen? im opensuse chat antwortet niemand :(
<onewayduplex> flashplayer firefox
<k1l> gsus! jungs, sucht euch doch mal distris aus, die auch support machen.
<onewayduplex> meinst du mich? :|
<onewayduplex> ich habe das opensuse für 50 gekauft eigl ist da support bei aber es antwortet niemand im opensuse chan
<k1l> dich, die debian boys und der rest, der hier sonst mit allem ausser ubuntu aufschlägt
<PBeck> onewayduplex: die bieten dann sicherlich keinen irc support an - sondern mail oder telefon
<onewayduplex> achso danke
<onewayduplex> 4 info!
<onewayduplex> ich hätte mal ubuntu kaufen sollen
<k1l> ubuntu muss man nicht kaufen :)
<onewayduplex> na ich wollte ja eine dvd die garantiert sauber ist also ausm handel oder so gibts auch bei ubuntu für 8 euro 
<PBeck> k1l: wenn man support kauf, muss man sich allerdings nicht auf uns freiwillige verlassen :)
<sash> "Garantiert sauber"? Du kannst das Image herunterladen und anhand der Prüfsumme verifizieren.
<onewayduplex> denke ich kaufe noch eine ubuntu dvd
<k1l> onewayduplex: du kannst dir ein ubuntu.iso runterladen von der ubuntu website und dann die md5sum überprüfen. sodass sie der orginalen entspricht
<onewayduplex> schaden kanns nicht immerhin nutze ich ubuntu auch schon 10 jahre kann mal was zurückgeben
<onewayduplex> noe ich kaufs
<sash> onewayduplex: Du kannst auf der Webseite auch spenden.
<onewayduplex> ich will ja ne schicke dvd :P
<sash> Okay ;)
<onewayduplex> mit ubuntu hatte ich übrg die wenigsten probleme ever
<onewayduplex> am anfang vor 10 jahren auch das mit dem firefox und flash unsw. oder updates aber die letzen jahre gar keine probleme mehr
<onewayduplex> oder grafiktreiber
<sash> onewayduplex: Joa, das entwickelt sich ständig weiter. Glücklicherweise.
<onewayduplex> mit opensuse bin ich gar nicht zufrieden und ich habe mich geärtert dass ich da soviel kohle investiert habe ein wenig
<onewayduplex> gert
<onewayduplex> hatte mir vor kurzem ja einen stick mit ubuntu 14.04 gekauft der war aber schrott leider
<onewayduplex> mal ne frage es ist doch richtig dass ubuntu ein paar jahre schon den titel sicherstes bs innehält ( ist das so richtig ? ) und warum andere linux systeme sind doch viel schwerer zu handhaben müssten die nicht eigl sicherer sein? weil der aufwand mit ihnen umzugehen viel höher ist
<mazzo> k1l Hey, hey .. nicht Unfair werden, ja? :-) Ich setze Ubuntu seit Dapper an und hatte mal, ausnahmsweise, eine Debian-Frage. Bin key Debian-Boy :-D
<guntbert> mazzo: dein Ton lässt zu wünschen übrig - aber das hast du wohl eh selbst auch schon gemerkt :-)
<hasan> hi all
<mazzo> guntbert Hu? Mein Ton? :-)
<hasan> ich hab eben ubuntu 14.04 installiert und mein launcher (dieser button ganz oben links) ist nicht fullscreen
<hasan> es ist nur ein viertel der größe meines displays und öffnet sich nur in der linken oberen ecke.
<hasan> wie kann ich dieses compiz fullscreen machen? meine grafikkarte wird erkannt.
<guntbert> mazzo > k1l Hey, hey .....
<k1l> hasan: erm. schau mal ob da eine einstellung im unity-tweak-tool ist
<hasan> ok muss ich erst installen
<mazzo> guntbert Ach na komm .. ich glaube das kann man erkennen dass das ein Spaß war, ja? ;-)
<guntbert> mazzo: ich geb zu, ich hab keinen Kontext gesehen - aber so wies da steht... -- aber ich glaub, das reicht da drüber :-))
<mazzo> guntbert Hast recht ;-) Zum Abschluss: War keinesfalls böse gemeint sondern >im Kontext< ein Späßchen. Bin natürlich dankbar dass mich der Ubuntu-Channel auch in Sachen Debian auf den richtigen Weg führen konnte :-)
<hasan> k1l: hab ich jetzt geschaut, aber es gibt ein option bezgl. der größe
<hasan> wie ist bei euch die größe?
<k1l> auf meinem 14.10 ist es vollbild. aber ich mein auf 14.04 war es nicht vollbild
<tiax> hasan: die Größe ist abhängig von Deiner Bildschirmauflösung. Wenn die groß genug ist, wird das nicht im Vollbild angezeigt
<hasan> tiax: ich hab hier 17 zoll
<tiax> Auflösung :)
<hasan> axo
<tiax> 1920x1080 beispielsweise
<hasan> ich hab hier 1280x1024 :d
<hasan> ok hab verstanden. ich dachte, fullscreen ist standard, weil ich ubuntu von meinem laptop kenne
<hasan> und da ist wahrscheinlich mein display zu klein, weshalb er fullscreen macht.
<tiax> je nach Auflösung halt. Kann man aber auch ändern.
<hasan> ich hatte den eindruck dass das default ist in unity
<hasan> ok
<hasan> tiax: wo kannst du das ändern btw?
<tiax> hasan: ich schau grad, das hat sich geändert. Was hast Du, Ubuntu 14.04?
<hasan> ja
<tiax> hasan: ah, hab's. Wenn Du das Dash aufmachst, kannst Du links oben den „maximieren“-Knopf verwenden
<tiax> das bleibt dann auch
<tiax> also unbedingt vorher das Dash aufmachen, dann gelten die Knöpfe dafür
<k1l> tiax: stimmt. 
<hasan> so einfach
<hasan> haha. thanks
<tiax> ja ist net ganz intiutiv, hab da nie hingeschaut, weil ich dort eher die Knöpfe für normale Fenster vermute
<hasan> und ich irre hier in dconf pfaden rum
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-28
<k0tze> Morgen Leute, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die neuste Version von Flash für ubuntu 11.2!? Wie siehts denn aus mit Playern die eine höhere Version benötigen.. Hat man keine Chance irgendwie zu gucken oder?
<strohalm> schad der is scho weg :\
<manuel_> Hi, wie kann man am Ubuntu allgemein herumschrauben. Kenntnisse ind C, C++, Assembler und Python habe ich. Sollte also nicht so schwer sein.
<manuel_> Ich persönlich achte bei Ubuntu auf ressourcenschonheit.
<LetoThe2nd> definiere "herumschrauben"... zuerst wärs wohl sinnvoll sich zu entscheiden wo man denn hand anlegen will
<manuel_> Ich möchte mein Ubuntu schneller machen und eben ressourcenschonender. Ich habe übrigens Ubuntu 14.10.
<LetoThe2nd> naja... noch viel unspezifischer gehts nicht :)
<LetoThe2nd> aber dann antworte ich eben entsprechend: setz dich ausgiebig mit profiling auseinander
<manuel_> Ich benutze Ubuntu jetzt schon 2-3 Jahre und möchte einfach mehr haben, als nur drauf zu programmieren und benutzen
<manuel_> Ok, an was kann man alles rumschrauben
<LetoThe2nd> dein enthusiasmus in ehren, aber "ich möchte mehr machen, und zwar dass ubuntu schneller wird... will an was rumschrauben", das ist... nimms mir bitte nicht übel... weitestgehend sinnloses, oberflächliches geblubber.
<geser> da dir der komplette Quellcode zur Verfügung steht, kannst du theoretisch an allem rumschrauben
<LetoThe2nd> eben.
<manuel_> das heißt ich könnte auch nur den Quellcode hernehmen und mit meinen Assemblerkenntnissen aufbessern, richtig
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du sagst, dich stört die performance an einem speziellen punkt: setz dich mit diesem auseinenander, finde heraus wo die rechen-/io-zeit verbraten wird
<manuel_> ?
<LetoThe2nd> dann versuch, es zu verbessern
<LetoThe2nd> manuel_: assembler schreibt man nur noch, wenns absolut unbedingt sein muss.
<LetoThe2nd> und natürlich kannst du dir irgendwas x-beliebiges nehmen, drin rumstochern und versuchen da ein paar brocken assembly reinzudrücken. dann aber gleich die warnung - vermutlich wird in ausser sehr speziellen fällen an deinem resultat kein maintainer interesse haben.
<manuel_> Ich würde es lieber so machen. Bevorzuge zwar C, aber, und jetzt kommt das große aber, Assembler ist schneller. Außerdem sind doch Assemblerprogramme kleiner
<manuel_> .
<LetoThe2nd> (geblubber, geblubber)
<geser> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Optimierungen der Compiler für die meisten Fälle schon einen recht guten Assembler-Code generieren
<LetoThe2nd> heutzutage wird *sehr* viel wert darauf gelegt, code nicht nur auf einer speziellen maschine ausführen zu können. siehe i686<->amd64<->ARM<->MIPS
<LetoThe2nd> das heisst, wenn es nicht absolut zwingende gründe gibt, den code absolut festzunageln, wird keiner assembly haben wollen.
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon bezweifle ich *ernsthaft*, dass du imstande bist effizienter assembly zu schreiben als ein moderner, hochoptimierender compiler
<LetoThe2nd> (konstruierte trivialfälle mal ausgenommen)
<LetoThe2nd> du kannst dir die sache ja gern mal in ruhe anschauen, z.b. auf http://gcc.godbolt.org/?
<manuel_> Ich habe aber NUR einen Lenovo G505 und möchte jetzt meine Vorgehensweiße nicht unbedingt im INternet teilen
<LetoThe2nd> tja dann.
<manuel_> ALso was solls. muss ja nur ich meinen PC neu aufsetzten wenn ich was falsch mache.
<LetoThe2nd> dennoch mal ein paar buzzwords für dich: perf, gprof, lttng, valgrind :)
<LetoThe2nd> so als einstieg.
<LetoThe2nd> ach ja und natürlich strace, ltrace, ftrace
<manuel_> Und an was kann man dann bitte an Ubuntu rumschrauben
<manuel_> ?
<LetoThe2nd> ja was denn? nimm dir die sourcen von irgendnem paket, "schraub" dran rum, backs neu, freu dich dran :)
<LetoThe2nd> apt-source hilft dir dabei, sowie checkinstall
<manuel_> Na dann bedanke ich mich für die Hilfe und geh raus
<manuel_> :quit
<manuel_> Upps
<LetoThe2nd> geser: zu direkt gewesen für nen offensichtlichen programmieranfänger?
<geser> ich denke nicht, er hat es sich viel zu einfach vorgestellt einfach mal etwas Assembler in einem Programm zu machen und dann wird es schneller
<LetoThe2nd> klngt für ich halt sehr nach übermotiviertem schüler, der mit trivialprogrämmchen mittlerweile unterfordert ist (was ja auch gut ist), aber von "echtem" sourcecode keine ahnung hat
<LetoThe2nd> naja mal schauen ob er nochmal auftaucht.
<rentier_> In der heutigen Aktualisierung ist schon wieder was für Thunderbird dabei. Wie verhindere ich, das danach wieder meine kompletten Termine aus Lightning verschwunden sind?
<rentier_> Bisher waren sie nach einer Lightning Neuinstallation mitunter wundersam wieder da, aber nicht immer
 * jokrebel hatte mit dem Kalender in Thunderbird bei Updates noch nie Probleme.
<jokrebel> rentier_: Sind die Termine nur lokal?
<koegs> rentier_: ich würde ja ein backup von ~/.thunderbird anlegen
<rentier_> jokrebel, jo.
<rentier_> koegs, aber wenn ich das nachher wieder einspiele, ist dann nicht die Aktualisierung wieder futsch?
<koegs> das Daten-Backup hat nichts mit der Software-Version zu tun
<jokrebel> die Sicherung der Configurationen hat erstmal mit dem Paket-Update nichts zu tun.
<koegs> in ~/.thunderbird liegt dein persönliches Thunderbird-Profil, damit hast du auf jeden Fall deine Daten und Termine gesichert
 * stevieh hat jetzt ein Sogo am laufen und ist bis jetzt recht zufrieden.
<xsa_> wieso hab ihr eigene server am laufen?
<dasjoe> Irgendwer muss ja Server betreiben, sonst gäb's keine. Aber: #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> wie rufe ich denn in gnome die Proxy-Einstellungen auf? Bekomme da nur die Meldung: http://pastebin.com/rGaFi1Wp
<kubine> Title: Bei der Ausführung von Google Chrome in einer unterstützten Desktop-Umgebung w - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<maze-m> okay, wir brauchen das Systemweit....  Also würden das wohl hierrüber machen --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<kubine> Title: xfce - How do I set systemwide proxy servers in Xubuntu, Lubuntu or Ubuntu Studio? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<xsa_> nehmen wir mal an ich lerne severadministration mit ubuntu-server, bringt mir das eworbene wissen was oder ist dieses wissen zeitverschwendung
<LetoThe2nd> xsa_: was willst du denn hören?
<xsa_> eure ehrliche meinung
<stevieh> bitte drüber.
<LetoThe2nd> xsa_: die ehrliche meinung ist, dass keiner in deine zukunft sehen und das vorhersagen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> xsa_: und da das immer noch nicht ubuntu-spezifisch ist, bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic bleiben. danke.
<xsa_> um mich gehts ja nicht , im allgemeinen was bringt serverwissen?
<xsa_> was bringt ubuntu wissen?
<stevieh> stille jetzt!
<k1l_> xsa_: hsat du ein spezifisches technisches ubuntu problem? wenn du diskutieren willst bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<LetoThe2nd> xsa_: ich weise ein letztes mal darauf hin, dass solche sinnfrei-pseudeoberufsberatungs-fragen hier nicht akzeptiert werden. 
<xsa_> ein ja oder nein hätte genügt, ob es was bringt
<maze-m> Kann mir einer sagen, ob ich in XFCE den Proxy Systemweit nur über die gsettings einstellen muss? Oder muss ich da noch was Anderes beachten?
<hso> Habe gerade Lubuntu installiert und finde kein Partitionierungsprogramm. Wo findet man denn das Standard-Partitionierungsprogramm für Lubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> apt-get install gparted
<testdr> hso: sieh mal im Menü -> Einstellungen -> Laufwerke
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten, fdik auf der konsole sollte standardmässig mit dabei sein
<hso> LetoThe2nd: Ahja, danke. Der Name ist so unscheinbar. ;-)
<jokrebel> hso: Wenn Du gerade installiert hast wurde doch bereits alles partitioniert. Das GParted ist nur auf der Live-CD drauf. Wenn Du es nach der Installation nochmal brauchst musst Du es nachinstallieren.
<hso> jokrebel: Ja, hätte mir nur gewundert, wenn standardmäßig kein Programm zur Partitionierung dabei wäre. Aber ist es ja, hatte "Laufwerke" übersehen. ;-)
<maze-m> Kann mir denn auch einer sagen, ob ich in XFCE den Proxy Systemweit nur über die gsettings einstellen muss? Oder muss ich da noch was Anderes beachten?
<k1l_> maze-m: kommt drauf an, ob sich dein programm an den systemproxy hält oder nicht
<maze-m> k1l_: na ja, in Google Chrome sollte das ja eigentlich standardmäßig gehen.
<k1l_> nee.
<k1l_> gerade die browser halten sich nicht an die proxy settings
<koegs> ich mach das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver#Alternatives-Verfahren + /etc/apt/apt.conf + im browser einstellen :)
<kubine> Title: Proxyserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> k1l_: okay, aber im Chrome ist das auch nicht wirklich einfach einzustellen bzw. ich bekomm nur die meldung: http://nopaste.info/b272e37531.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium#Proxy-Nutzung
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> einfach mal ein bisschen die seiten im wiki lesen und nicht nur kommandos greppen :)
<maze-m> koegs: okay, im Browser bekomm ich nur wie gesagt oben genannte meldung :/.... Aber ich will das ja auch systemweit einstellen, sodass alle Programme den Proxy benutzen
<koegs> jaja, wiki lesen, glücklich werden
<maze-m> koegs: danke dir :P :)
<bolder> hi ...
<jokrebel> bolder: Namd
<bolder> hallo jokrebel 
<Hiege> Hallo  mein Windows 7 Rechner ist gestorben, da Mainboard kaputt. Windows ist zu dumm neue Hardware zu erkennen. kann eine Ubuntu live CD die verschlüsselte Windows Partition auslesen ? und wenn ja ab welcher Version ? hab noch eine Ubuntu 13  cd hier
<koegs> Hiege: hast du bitlocker benutzt? dann könnte dislocker helfen
<bolder> gewek caillean  ;)
<bolder> huhu
<caillean> hhuhu ;) 
<Hiege> hmm es ist eigentlich ein standart Windows also es wurde nichts extra verschlüsselt seit win7 geht das mit dem "ich stecke die platte in einen anderen windowsrechner" nicht mehr
<koegs> du hast doch verschlüsselung geschrieben und der standard ist dort bitlocker
<Hiege> jaa das habe ich,  aber das habe ich auch immer nur angenommen ohne es 100% zu wissen fällt mir grade auf -.-#
<koegs> wenn nix verschlüsselt ist, dann kannst du die partition meist bequem durch anklicken im file-manager anklicken und mounten
<Hiege> ja danke, mein fehler ich habe was vermutet und das für richtig gehalten. dann kann/darf es windows einfach nicht lesen.
<Saalko> Hallo, ich habe gerade mein System von Ubuntu 14.04 (32 bit) auf Ubuntu 14.04.1 (64 bit) "aufgerüstet" (Selber PC, nur quasi die Distribution gewechselt) Leider finde ich nun nicht mehr das Symbol um 4 virtuelle Monitor mir anzeigen zu lassen und quasi etwas nach unten aus dem Bild zu schieben und es auf dem unteren Monitor anzushen. Wo ist das hin?
<testdr> Saalko: das symbol? Icon? - Wo? In den Systemeinstellungen? - Kann es sein, dass das eine ?randr Erweiterung war, die Du im alten System nachinstalliert hattest? (xrandr, arandr.. etc.  je nach Desktop gibt es da auch noch Spezialprogramme bis hin zu  Hardware wie nvidia)
<Saalko> Also ich habe da nie etwas installiert. Das war immer schon vorinstalliert seit Ubuntu 10.04 Ich habe auf das Symbol gedrückt, und der aktuelle Desktop hat sich verkleinert und rechts, darunter und Diagonal haben sich 3 andere Fenster geöffnet. So konnte ich da herumswitchen.
<Saalko> Ich weiß auch nicht wie soetwas heißt oder wonach ich dafür suchen muss.
<jokrebel> Saalko: Das sollte sein, was Du suchst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Arbeitsbereich#Einstellung-Arbeitsflaechen
<kubine> Title: Unity Arbeitsbereich › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Saalko> Nein das meine ich nicht moment. Hier in dem Youtubevideo der hat das Feature auf seinem Rechner stellt es aber nicht vor.
<Saalko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5kV-CIyMOQ
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.04 - 9 Best Features - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Saalko> Links im Starter das 2. Symbol von Unten.
<jokrebel> Saalko: Ja und? Genau das bekommst Du wenn Du den Anweisungen in meinem Link folgst ^^
<jokrebel> hab es eben genau so bei meinem 14.04 (wieder) aktiviert, da ich es bisher noch gar nicht vermisst hatte ;-)
<Saalko> Oh dann danke ich habe nur gesehen, dass man es dann mit Tastenbefehl umschalten kann. Okay dann danke dann probier ich es erstmal :)
<Saalko> Ha hat geklappt. Danke. Seltsam das hier 1*1 voreingestellt war, statt 2*2 wie sonst üblich.
<py> hallo erstmal! und zwar hätte ich da mal eine kleine Frage! Ich möchte meine .py scripts mit IDLE über den Dateibrowser öffnen, allerdings findet ubuntu IDLE nicht über "Öffnen mit - Andere Anwendungen" nicht. Ich kann IDLE  auch leider nicht hinzufügen! Welche weiteren Möglichkeiten habe ich noch?
<brainwash> py: vielleicht hilft http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MIME-Typ
<kubine> Title: MIME-Typ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<py> thx
<bolder> bbl
<PC-Ente> gallipo
<PC-Ente> blub
<PC-Ente> blub
<sdx23> PC-Ente: alles in Ordnung?
<PC-Ente> ja hab gemanden gesucht
<PC-Ente> der ist aber nicht im IRC
<PC-Ente> wollte nur wissen ob der hier rumidled
<PC-Ente> also, flascher arlam ihr könnt alle weiterschlafen
<PC-Ente> :D
<gnude> hallo an alle ubuntu user..... direkt zur frage; wenn ein fenster kurzfristig grau wird, warum tut es das? ist es dann "ausgelastet" bzw. kann keine signale von Maus/Tastatur mehr verabreiten
<gnude> welche folgen für das system hat das?
<k1l> ja, es ist kurz ausgelastet. wenn alles gut geht kommt es aber wieder zurück
<gnude> ich hatte es heute kurz nach der installation 2x
<gnude> ich habe auf dem notebook per apt-get install ...... einige pakete installiert und gleichzeitig schon programme , in diesem fall emapty eingerichtet wo das auftrat
<gnude> und einmal in der softwareeinstellung. vermutich hat er im hintergrund apt-get update ausgeführt und deshalb wurd das kurz grau. dauerte so ca. 1-2 sekunden. dann war es wieder da.
<gnude> ist das schlimm? oder spielt es keine rolle....
<k1l> da konnte wohl das system nicht alle anstehenden rechenoperationen auf einmal mehr bewältigen. einfach abwarten und hoffen, dass es danach weiter geht
<gnude> hallo k1, erstmal
<gnude> ja ging ja gut. dauerte auch nicht  lang. also keine gedanken machen
<k1l> nope
<gnude> gibt es irgendwo eine einstellung wann das passiert und wie die oberfläche das handhaben soll?
<bekks> Nein.
<k1l> nee
<k1l> das ist schon das worst case szenario.
<gnude> worst case?
<k1l> der schlimmste fall
<gnude> aber die programme liefen immer weiter... wie gesagt war nur 1 oder 2 sekunden. dann ist es so wie die sanduhr bei windows. einfach warten bis es weiter geht....
<nagetier> gnude, hey, welches Fenster ist denn grau geworden? .. evtl. war es genau die Applikation, die updated wurde
<k1l> gnude: ich weiß nicht so recht, was du jetzt hören willst?
<k1l> gnude: du kannst als user da nur sitzen und hoffen, dass dsa programm danach weiter läuft. mehr kannst du nicht machen
<nagetier> muss aber gestehen, mir ist nicht genau klar wie sich Anwendungen in dem Fall verhalten wenn sie geöffnet sind
<gnude> @nagetier: einmal war es empathy, während im hintergrund die ganzen pakete installiet wurden. und einmal ein fenster "softwareupdates" dort bin ich auf einstellungen, hab die haken für updates rausgenommen und dann auf schliessen. es dauerte ein paar sekunden. das fenster wurde grau. ein oder zwei sekunden später war es normal und dann tand da "das system ist aktuell"
<gnude> ich denke mal, das es bei empathy einfach die auslastung war. er hat grade die schriften von wine im hintergrund entpackt...
<nagetier> ich persönlich mag es lieber die GUI bei großen Updates geschlossen zu haben
<gnude> und bei der software einstellung wohl das die paketliste neu eingelesen wurde.
<gnude> bin halt neugierig weil ich das verhalten von debian nicht kenne. u nd da möchte ich verstehen was da passiert....
<nagetier> gnude, ist dein Recht, nur wird dir das niemand wirklich erklären können
<bekks> Debian? :)
<gnude> mir reicht zu wissen das nix putt ist
<gnude> ja debian
 * k1l macht wieder einen strich auf der falsches OS-Liste
<k1l> gnude: gibt mal "/topic" ein
<bekks> gnude: Du bist hier im Ubuntusuuport gelandet - nicht im Debian-Support ;)
<nagetier> gnude, derzeit nutzt due aber Ubuntu, bist von Debian auf das System gewechselt?
<gnude> ja
<gnude> ich nutze ubuntu
<nagetier> k
<gnude> bin von debian auf ubuntu gewechselt
<gnude> also schon ganz richtig hier
<gnude> :-)
<k1l> jaja....
<bekks> gnude: Gerade eben war es noch Debian. :)
<gnude> ich wollte damit sagen "debian hatte diese abdunkel funktion nicht"
 * nagetier hat es verstanden :p
<nagetier> ne Funktion ist das aber nicht wirklich :)
<bekks> Dysfunktion. Funktionieren tut da was, nur ist das eigentlich nicht gewünscht :)
<gnude> ok. vieleicht konkretere frage... "wenn das programm dann weiter läuft,also wieder hell wird, kann dann was kaputt gegangen sein oder hat es nur in einer geforderten zeit nicht geantwortet, weil z.b. das system an sich (durch festplattenzugriffe) so ausgelastet war das diese zeit überschritten wurde?"
<bekks> Letzteres.
<nagetier> gnude, was hast denn da für eine HW, und was für eine GUI nutzt?
<gnude> ok. also die desktopumgebung, unitiy in meinem fall kommuniziert mit den programmen und wenn diese nicht antworten wird das fenster grau gemacht, bis wieder eine antwort kommt. so könnte ich es mir vorstellen. empathy hat nicht geantwotet in  meinem fall weil im  hintergrund von apt-get (bzw. von dpkg) das grosse paket eingerichtet wurde und die platte zu beschäftigt war.....
<bekks> Ja...
<nagetier> IMHO ist die HW einfach nicht mehr in der Lage das Fenster und den Inhalt zu zeichnen
<gnude> http://www.toshiba.de/laptops/satellite/c50a/satellite-c50d-a-133/
<kubine> Title: Satellite C50D-A-133 - Toshiba (at www.toshiba.de)
<bekks> gnude: Und...?
<nagetier> da wird mit Sicherheit nichts absichtlich ausgegraut..
<gnude> absichtlich nicht.
<gnude> ok
<gnude> aber wo ihr schonmal hier seid
<gnude> nun nen echtes problem
<bekks> Ah, das waren also bisher nur Testfragen :)
<nagetier> gnude, lese die Werte zu der Auslastung aus, ist alles möglich
<nagetier> bekks, Ja, zu Debian ;)
<gnude> nagetier: jetzt kommt es ja nicht. war nur kurz während ich den pc eingerichtet habe....
<bekks> nagetier: :D
<gnude> also. ubuntu 14.04 64 bit. installiert. dem kernel den parameter acpi_backlight=vendor sowie i8042.reset und i8042.noloop=1 übergeben.
<gnude> gerät läuft
<gnude> aber ... ab und zu beim aufklappen gehen maus und tastatur nicht
<nagetier> gnude, wenn es dich interessiert, und das scheint ja so.. halte solche Tools immer bereit.. nur die geben dir handfeste Aussagen
<gnude> klappe ich zu und wieder auf. geht es
<gnude> geht es meistens. das währe besser
<gnude> also ein sporadischer fehler. ne ursache hab ich nciht gefunden
<gnude> 5x auf und zu geklappt. mal mit, mal ohne usb maus zusätzlich angeschlossen
<gnude> tag später das problem
<gnude> jetzt kam mir folgende idee:
<gnude> ich lasse ein script ausführen wenn das gerät aufgeklappt wird,
<gnude> das den usb bus resettet
<bekks> Woher weisst du dass es am USB liegt - i8042 hat mit USB nicht viel zu tun.
<gnude> unter /etc/acpi/events habe ich eine datei lm_lid erstellt mit diesem inhalt:
<gnude> event=button/lid.*
<gnude> action=/etc/acpi/lid.sh
<gnude> und unter /etc/acpi/ die datei lid.sh mit diesem inhalt:
<bekks> Es liegt nicht am USB.
<gnude> #!/bin/sh
<gnude> grep -q open /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state
<gnude> if [ $? = 0 ]; then
<gnude> /etc/init.d/udev restart
<gnude> fi
<Rochvellon> !paste > gnude 
<gnude> nicht? woran dann? ich dachte maus/touchpad und tastatur hängen am usb bus
<kubine> gnude: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<gnude> ok
<gnude> bekks, woran könnte es sonst liegen?
<bekks> gnude: wenn du die Geräte mit lsusb siehst, dann hängen sie an USB. Sonst nicht.
<bekks> gnude: Wenn das Problem auftritt, logge dich mit SSH ein und schau Dir die logs und dmesg an.
<gnude> das notebook geht nur im schlafmodus. also ich klappe den zu, dann geht er schlafen. klappe ich ihn auf ist er binne sekunden da. halt nur ab und zu ohne maus und tastatur
<gnude> die logs sind leer
<gnude> hab ich gemacht
<nagetier> gnude, dmesg leer, kaum vorstellbar
<gnude> dmesg nicht
<gnude> aber kein eintrag im syslog
<gnude> hmm
<gnude> vieleicht hilft mein workaround auch schon
<nagetier> imho fliegt zuerst einmal alles in dmesg
<bekks> Workaround?
<bekks> Du bastelst an USB herum, obwohl dein Problem gar keine USB Devices betrifft - das kann nicht helfen :)
<gnude> gibt es einen anderen befehl um maus und tastatur zu resetten den ich da eintragen kann???
<gnude> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128921/how-do-i-turn-off-the-feature-where-a-window-grays-out-when-its-thinking
<kubine> Title: compiz - How do I turn off the feature where a window grays out when its thinking? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<gnude> hier steht man kann das verhalten abstellen
<gnude> interessant
<nagetier> gnude, dann hatte ich das nicht weiter erfragt.. der Inhalt war noch zu sehen?
<gnude> ja inhalt war noch zu sehen
<gnude> also kurz und knapp... fenster hat nicht geantwortet
<bekks> Das Ausgrauen kannst du abschalten. Nicht die Tatsache, dass das Programm nicht mehr reagiert.
<nagetier> dann könnte das tatsächliche eine Funktion, optisches Gimmick
<nagetier> +sein
<gnude> ok. aber nach 2 sekunden hat es wieder reagiert und weitergearbeitet
<bekks> Ja, das jetzt zum dritten mal zu erklären und zu beantworten ändert nichts daran.
<nagetier> jaha :)
<gnude> vieleicht finde ich ne einstellung wo man die wartezeit bis zum ausgrauen einstellen kann
<gnude> eh
<gnude> erstmal danke für eure offenen ohren
<gnude> ich wünsche euch nen schönen abend!
<k1l> gnude: das ausgrauen ist nur das gadget
<gnude> und ... ich bin froh von debian zu ubuntu gewechselt zu sein.....
<k1l> gnude: ohne das gadget wird das fenster einfach nicht grau, reagiert aber auch nicht. 
<k1l> also hilft es dir 0 da was zu ändern
<nagetier> gnude, sei nicht zu voreilig
<nagetier> gnude, dir aber auch einen schönen Abend noch
<Satorisanja> Tachjen.
<Satorisanja> Wie kann ich den Bootloader Grub von der IDE Platte auf die Sata Platte bringen?
<ring0> hey Satorisanja, ich würde mich hier dran halten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation#grub2-auf-andere-Partition-Festplatte-installieren
<kubine> Title: Installation › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Satorisanja, demnach ist es ein einzeiler, ist doch auch mal schön :)
<Satorisanja> nun gut ich probiere es.
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-29
<zy3pD> ich glaub ich hab in ubuntu 14.04 im installer ubiquity einen bug gefunden: wenn man bei name des rechners: dev eingibt, dann kommt eine fehlermeldung mit den optionen "Beenden","Continue Anyway" und "Try Again", egal ob man die 2. oder 3. option wählt, ubiquity stürzt ab, habs mehrfach getestet!
<vohegg> Hi, ich nutze (lubuntu, das wir jedenfalls beim booten angezeigt) allerdings mit xfce Desktop. Seit dem Update auf ubuntu 14.10 werde ich nicht mehr nach einem Password zum einloggen gefragt?! Wie schalte ich das wieder ein? 
<S0NiC_> Hi
<S0NiC_> Kennt jemand das Problem, mit einer Samsung 840 PRO SSD, dass im ubuntu 12.04 installationsmenue die Meldung kommt "no disk drive detected"? Und hat vllt. einen Hinweis wie ich das behben kann?
<TheInfinity> S0NiC_: wird die hdd im bios erkannt? ansonsten: mal 14.04 probiert (da sind einfach neuere treiber drin)?
<jokrebel> vohegg: Das sollte bei "Benutzer" möglich sein keine Ahnung wie das unter XFCE heißt
<Haraldo> vohegg, "Benutzer und Gruppen" unter "Einstellungen, unter Xfce.
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Wenn Du das mit verschiedenen Installationsmedien auf verschiedenen Rechnern so nachstellen kannst wär das doch einen Bug-Report wert.
<jokrebel> zy3pD: 14.04? oder 14.04.1?
<jokrebel> zy3pD: 32 oder 64 bit?
<zy3pD> jokrebel, 32bit, lubuntu 14.04.1 installer
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Im grafischen Installer? Und wenn man den PC "dev" nennt?
<zy3pD> jokrebel, jupp, ja also das 2. feld von oben, das 1. hatte ich frei gelassen
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Wie das erste hattest Du frei gelassen? Ist das nicht das Feld wo der User-Name rein muss?
<zy3pD> jokrebel, ne das war noch was anderes ... wenn ich das freigelassen hab, hat er trotzdem zugelassen das man auf "Weiter" drückt
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Kann das mit ner 14.10 Lubuntu nicht nachstellen. Auch bei freilassen von Name und eintragen von dev als PC-Name läuft die Installation in ner VM weiter. Ein Lubuntu 14.04 hab ich grad nicht zur hand.
<zy3pD> jokrebel, ich probiers gleich ma mit ubuntu 14.04.1 auf einem anderen pc
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Du hast es bereits 8wie schon gefragt) mit mehreren Installationsmedien (die auf Fehler überprüft wurden) an mehreren Rechnern?
<zy3pD> jokrebel, nein noch nicht!
<zy3pD> hatte ich aber auch geschrieben
<zy3pD> jokrebel, Ihr Name hatte ich freigelassen
<jokrebel> ich auch und dem PC gab ich "dev" als Namen. Dann noch username und Passwort und die Installations ging weiter (inziwschen fast fertig)
<zy3pD> ich habs grad auf anderem pc mit lubuntu 14.04 64bit probiert und da gings auch
<zy3pD> jetzt hab ich es nochma mit dem gleichen boot image gemacht (auf anderem pc) und jetzt kommt der fehler wieder
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Im Startmenü von der Live-CD gibt es eine überprüfungsmöglichkeit der CD
<zy3pD> geht auch wenns von usb ist oder?
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Ja
<zy3pD> hat keine fehler gefunden
<jokrebel> zy3pD: User und Passwort sind auch immer gleich?
<zy3pD> username hatte ich grad wieder den gleichen, aber anderes pw
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Mach mal zur sicherheit auch noch ne md5-Prüfung und vergleich die dann mit der Checksumme die bei Ubuntu hinterlegt ist.
<zy3pD> wie das?
<jokrebel> zy3pD: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/md5sum
<kubine> Title: md5sum › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Und https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes und https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<kubine> Title: UbuntuHashes - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<zy3pD> jokrebel, gleich
<zy3pD> 281fc36d625f7ca0704297b3b811fa66
<jokrebel> Das ist das errechnete der .iso auf dem Stick?
<zy3pD> ja
<zy3pD> hab iso grad nochma neu raufgespielt...probiers grad an anderem pc
<jokrebel> mal mit ner DVD testen? Ich könnte es jedenfalls grad nicht mit USB-Stick gegenprüfen. Höchsten mit DVD
<zy3pD> joa mach ma
<zy3pD> jokrebel, der fehler tritt auch nur auf, wenn man über "Etwas anderes" geht
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Download läuft. Was meinst Du mit "etwas anderes"?
<zy3pD> Installationsart: Etwas Anderes
<zy3pD> also wo es darum geht wohin es isntalliert wird
<zy3pD> aber wenn eine swap parti auch angelegt wird, dann tritt der fehler ncith auf
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Soll heißen, man darf für die Partitionierung nicht die Automatik nehmen sondern muß das per Hand machen und "absichtlich" auf eine Swap-Partition verzichten?
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Jedenfalls wenn dem so ist; Nur bei manueller Partitionierung, verzicht auf Swap, keinen Namen eintragen, als PC-Name "dev" verwenden (was noch alles?) wird das nicht alzuviele User betreffen ;-)
<jokrebel> aber nachdem ich grad eh nix besseres zu tun hab test ich es. CD ist gleich fertig.
<zy3pD> jokrebel, cool, ich hab jetzt leider keine zeit mehr dafür
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Aber da bist schon noch wegen Feedback?
<bolder> hallo allerseits ...
<zy3pD> jokrebel, ja klar
<zy3pD> hallo bolder 
<bolder> hallo zy3pD
<Neuling> seit neuestem kann ich im softwarecenter nichts mehr installieren - der button *installieren* hat keine Funktion
<Neuling> Ubuntu 12.04
<jokrebel> Neuling: welcher Stand von 12.04? Zeig mal ein lsb_release -a in nem NoPasteService, bitte.
<Neuling> ok
<k1l_> Neuling: mach mal ein terminal auf und gib folgendes ein"sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" dann bitte alles in einen pastbin service packen und link hier zeigen.
<Neuling> k2l_, dist-upgrade installiert doch dann 14.04 oder?
<k1l_> Neuling: nein. nicht bei ubuntu.
<Neuling> ok
<k1l_> für ein update auf 14.04 bräuchte man einen anderen befehl.
<Neuling> k1l_, da erhalte ich: 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu ninstalliert 0 zu entfernen 0 nicht aktualisiert -- also alles ok
<k1l_> kannst du es mal in einen pasteservice packen?
<k1l_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Neuling> ich hab grad versucht pdfsam per apt-get zu installieren ... das geht
<Neuling> nur im softwarecenter sind 'alle' installetion-button ohne Funktion
<jokrebel> und das lsbrelease -a bitte auch noch
<sjulez> Neuling , was bedeutet denn bei dir "ohne Funktion" ? Ist die Install-Schaltfläche im Software-Center bei jedem Programm ausgegraut?
<Neuling> ja, ohne Rand ... nicht ankluckbar
<Neuling> ja, ohne Rand ... nicht anklickbar
<Neuling> hmmm... nach dem dist-upgrade funktioniert es wieder
<Neuling> zumindest den per apt-get installierten pdfsam könnte ich wieder deinstallieren ... aber 'installieren' ist bei aller anderen software ausgegraut
<sjulez> k1l_  dass das dist-upgrade bei ubuntu kein distributionsupgrade vornimmt, ist mir auch neu - was soll der befehl denn dann bewirken? 
<k1l_> sjulez: es installiert (wie bei debian auch) pakete, die andere pakete mitziehen. wie zum beispiel wenn das kernel meta paket das eigentliche kernel paket linux-image-3.... installieren will.
<sjulez> Neuling, mach bitte mal folgenden Befehl:     lsb_release -a | pastebinit      und poste mal den link, der da rauskommt
<k1l_> zum upgrade von 14.04 auf 14.10 nimmt man "do-release-upgrade"
<Neuling> ok
<sjulez> k1l_ ich dachte, dass macht ein apt-get -f install ?!
<k1l_> sjulez: nein
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Neuling> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8733153/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> zy3pD: nach "etwas anderes" die komplette Platte mit ext4 als / ?
<sjulez> k1l_ ok, verstehe, die manpage von apt sagt aber was anderes...
<k1l_> sjulez: welchen teil genau?
<k1l_> sicher, dass du da nicht eine debian man liest?
<sjulez> k1l_ vergiss es, ich bin doof
<sjulez> ;-)
<zy3pD> jokrebel, jupp
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Und das http://i.imgur.com/hFFU9JF.png hast Du auch gelesen? ;-)
<zy3pD> jokrebel, ich hab ja genug physikalischen speicher(ram)
<tokata> schönen guten tag zusammen
<tokata> ich habe gerade ein aktuelles problem und habe gehofft das ich hier hilfe finden kann
<k1l_> tokata: schiess los
<tokata> hi :)
<tokata> noch dazu gesagt ich bin jetzt kein profi was linux angeht aber ganz blöd auch nicht ;)
<tokata> also ich habe gerade xubuntu 14.04 auf 14.10 aktualisiert. funktioniert auch alles BESTENS bis auf ein tool
<tokata> der vlc lässt sich nicht mehr installieren
<k1l_> mach mal im terminal: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc"
<tokata> ich bekomme folgende meldung: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<tokata>  vlc : Hängt ab von: libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) soll aber nicht installiert werden oder
<tokata>                       libgles1
<tokata> E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<k1l_> dann alles kopieren und in paste.ubuntuusers.de packen
<tokata> uuups war ich zu schnell ;) ?
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Kann den Fehler trotzdem so nicht bestätigen. Installation läuft nach Eingabe von PC-Name "dev", Username und Passwort ganz normal weiter und stürzt nicht ab.
<zy3pD> jokrebel, komisch ... na trotzdem danke für deine mühen
<jokrebel> tokata: Nein, aber tu was k1l_ sagte.
<tokata> jepp bin gerade dabei ;) 
<jokrebel> !pasten > tokata 
<kubine> tokata: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tokata> ahaa das ist ja cool
<tokata> vielen dank
<tokata> soooo hoffe ich habs richtig gemacht ^^ hier die URL: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420403/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.10 VLC geht nicht › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> tokata: nun bitte noch "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tokata> ok und das wieder in einen neuen post ?
<k1l_> und das upgraded nicht die ubuntu version. es aktualisert nur alle pakete auf den neusten stand
<k1l_> jo
<tokata> ok mom
<tokata> da interessiert ja auch nur die meldung am ende oder ?
<sjulez> das programm "pastebinit" übernimmt das pasten von terminalausgaben eigenständig ;-)
<tokata> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420408/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.10 VLC geht nicht › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> tokata: Alles heißt alles von der ersten bis zur letzten Zeile ;-)
<tokata> verdammt ;)
<tokata> ich wusste es
<tokata> sorry
<sjulez> tokata, du kannst also folgendes machen:        sudo apt-get upgrade > paste.tmp && sudo apt-get upgrade >> paste.tmp ; pastebinit -i paste.tmp; rm paste.tmp       Diese Befehlsfolge schreibt alle terminalausgaben in eine Datei paste.tmp, lädt sie zum paste-service hoch, gibt dir die url aus und löscht die paste.tmp wieder :D
<tokata> ok das klingt super :D dann mach ich das gleich mal. vielen dank für die hilfe
<jokrebel> sjulez: Ich denke, er weis recht gut was er macht und will das vielleicht auch vor dem rausschicken erstmal selbst anschaun.
<jokrebel> sjulez: Und es wird nicht funktionieren ohne pastebinit vorher installiert zu haben ;-)
<sjulez> is doch jacke, wo er sich's anschaut, ob im terminal oder im paste-service. alternativ kann man den rm (der letzte befehl) auch weglassen
<jokrebel> sjulez: ich würde pastbinit nicht gleich mit jedem x-beliebigem Befehl/Datei machen. Könnt ja auch was drinstehn was jetzt nicht unbedingt öffentlich werden sollte.
<tokata> ok da geb ich dir recht aber
<tokata> bei der ausgabe von update & upgrade was soll da schon so wichtiges drin stehen ;) ?
<k1l_> die fremdquellen
<k1l_> geht vlc jetzt zu installieren?
<tokata> ja ne ;) sind ja noch dabei wollte gerade den link schicken was sjulez vorgeschlagen hat
<tokata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8733531/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * jokrebel sieht da immer noch kein vollständiges apt-get update
<tokata> hmm sorry hab nur copy paste gemacht von der zeile oben
<sjulez> tokata, ja das war mein test für dich ;-) Die Kette, so wie ich sie gepostet habe, macht ja zweimal einen "upgrade" hinterneinander... ;-) das erste "upgrade" sollte eigentlich "update" heißen und statt dem zweiten "upgrade" schreib mal "install vlc" :D
<tokata> ooops stimmt ;)
<tokata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8733609/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> und statt upgrade ist ein dist-upgrade sinnvoller
<tokata> nu sollte es aber passen ;) ?
<jokrebel> utopic/trusty-Mix ... PPAs ... so auf den ersten Blick
<k1l_> tokata: ok. ich wette da spielt ein PPA mit rein. bitte mal ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<tokata> ok
<k1l_> und dann ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<tokata> also beide ausgaben getrennt wieder schicken?
<jokrebel> tokata: Kann das sein das beim do-release-upgrade doch was schief gegangen ist? Dieser Quellen-Mischmasch sollte so nicht sein.
<tokata> nein eigentlich nicht, der lief ohne probleme durch
<tokata> neustart gemacht und alles läuft wie bisher nur vlc nicht
<tokata> ok und dockbarX auch nicht aber das ist egal
<tokata> k1l: du wartet noch oder ;) ?
<k1l_> japp
<tokata> lol ;)
<tokata> sorry
<k1l_> aber bei der masse an PPAs und den gemischten quellen von trusty und utopic ists eigentlich ein wunder, dass der nur bei vlc meckert.
<k1l_> am bestn hohcladen
<tokata> k
<k1l_> hast du das system per hand aktualisiert auf 14.10? also den debian weg mit ändern der quellen oder hast du den updater genommen?
<tokata> wollte es per terminal machen, ging aber nicht und dann per updater
<tokata> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420413/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.10 VLC geht nicht › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tokata> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420418/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.10 VLC geht nicht › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tokata> k1l: bitte sehr
<k1l_> zuerst machst du mal aus dem trusty im partner repo ein utopic in der /etc/apt/sources.list
<tokata> ok
<jokrebel> tokata: Mit PPAs sollte man sparsam sein...
<tokata> ;) ok... werde ich mir merken
<k1l_> wenn du das gemacht hast fährst du erstmal wieder ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" damit da auch die aktuellsten pakete installiert sind.
<tokata> alles klar, melde mich gleich wieder
<jokrebel> tokata: Das rot umrandete in den Wikiseiten bezüglich verschieder PPAs (...können ihr System gefährden...) steigt mit der Menge an PPA-Quellen erheblich.
<k1l_> und das wird das vlc problem nicht lösen. aber da musst du dich entweder an die videolan PPA betreiber wenden oder die PPAs abstellen und das orginal vlc von ubuntu installieren. das geht nämlich
<tokata> ahaaaa
<jokrebel> tokata: Grade so PPA-Quellen wie webupd8team bringen, wenn Du nicht aufpasst, nicht nur das eine Programm welches Du brauchst sondern noch jede Menge andere Änderungen in Dein System.
<tokata> also ich habe jetzt auf utopic geändert und die befehle ausgeführt
<tokata> jokrebel, da hast du wohl sehr recht. ich kannte webupd8team vorher nicht, hat mir jmd vorgeschlagen der schon seit vielen jahren mit linux arbeitet und dem vertaue ich eigentlich ;)
<tokata> aber klar du hast natürlich absolut recht
<k1l_> tokata: alle pakete aus den offiziellen ubuntu quellen sind halt gegeneinander getestet. wenn jetzt ein PPA betreiber ein paar pakete mit neuer version dazwischen packt, dann kann das auf seinem system funktionieren, aber wie bei dir dann probleme machen.
<tokata> also eins verstehe ich gerade nicht
<tokata> wieso habe ich in der sources.list nichts von videolan drin stehen?
<k1l_> auch wenn es verlockend ist sich "die neuste" version von einem programm zu installieren bringt das halt probleme mit der kompatibilität mit dem rest vom system mit
<jokrebel> tokata: Ich verteufel ja auch nicht webupd8 ansich. Deshalb schieb ich ja auch "wenn man nicht aufpasst". Oder anders gesagt: Wenn ich schon was aus ner Quelle brauch, die auch vieles andere bereitstellt: 1) aktivieren 2) update 3) benötigtes installieren 4) wieder deaktivieren. Oder auf PPAs zurückgriefen, die nicht gleich das halbe System verändern. Die kann man dann ggf. auch aktiv lassen.
<tokata> dachte die müssten da jetzt drin stehen?
<k1l_> tokata: die 3rd party repos sind in dem verzeichnis "/etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<tokata> damn it
<k1l_> tokata: wenn du ein PPA loswerden willst nutze ppa-purge
<k1l_> !ppa
<kubine> k1l_: Ein PPA ist ein Service von Launchpad und steht für Personal Package Archive , auf deutsch: eigenes Paketarchiv. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<tokata> ppa-purge videolan oder wie ?
<k1l_> dort sollte das erklärt sein ^
<tokata> so einfach wohl nicht :D
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RobBurkeOne> Hey. Evtl kann mir ja mal wer bei einem Partitionsproblem  bei meinen Ubuntu 14.04 helfen. Ich bekomme seit einer Weile die Meldung, dass ich kaum noch Speicherplatz zur Verfügung hätte (600 MB frei) Aber ich kann die betreffende Partition nicht wirklich finden, auf die das zutrifft. Gpartet zeigt mir für alle meine Partitionen mehrere GB freien Speicherplatz an.
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Zeig mal ein "df" im terminal ausgeführt in einem NoPaste
<jokrebel> !pasten > RobBurkeOne 
<kubine> RobBurkeOne: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l_> df -h    macht das ganze noch was netter zu lesen :)
<tokata> so bin mal gespannt ob es gleich geht
<RobBurkeOne> jokrebel: df - na klar, hätt ich auf drauf kommen können. Es ist meine eine verschlüsselte Home-Partition, welche bei gpartet nicht richtig angezeigt wurde. Deswegen konnte ich sie nicht finden.
<RobBurkeOne> Das führt mich zu einer anderen Reihe von fragen: 1) Liegen irgendwo in /home irgendwelche temprären Datein rum, die man löschen könnte? Nach jedem Reboot wird der Speichr kleiner dort
<RobBurkeOne> und 2) Wie schwierig wird es, mit Gparted zwei NTFS-Partitionen zu schrumpfen und danach eine Reihe von teils verschlüsselten ext4-Partitionen zu verschieben und zu vergrößern?
<k1l_> RobBurkeOne: du kannst mal baobab anschmeissen und dein home durchsuchen nach platzfressern
<RobBurkeOne> k1l_: Ist das sowas wie Filelight?
<LetoThe2nd> .. und der rest ist einfach, wenn man backups hat. ohne wirds garantiert schief gehen.
<k1l_> RobBurkeOne: und danach machst du am besten mal ein backup bevor du da mit partitionen anfängst :)  aber das sollte alles machbar sein, evtl etwas zeitaufwändig
<Vej> RobBurkeOne: Viele Programme speichern temporäre Daten in Unterordnern von .cache des Homeverzeichnisses. Sei aber vorsichtig beim Löschen. teilweise sollen die Daten auch dauerhaft bestehen bleiben.
<RobBurkeOne> LetoThe2nd: Ich hab Backups der wichtigsten Datein, nicht jedoch der kompletten Partitionsstruktur
<RobBurkeOne> Vej: Mit ca 7400 Objekten in 416 MB ist .cache bei mir zwar voller kleiner Dateien, aber nicht wirklich ein Platzfresser. Ich schau mal was baobab sagt, evtl reicht auch eine ganz klassische Lösung: Downloadordner aufräumen und alte Dateien löschen... :D
<zy3pD> bei mir wird in rcconf atieventsd angezeigt, weiß einer was das macht?
<jokrebel> rcconf ist..?
<Fuchs> ein tool zum Konfigurieren von Diensten, die gestartet werden sollen (oder eben nicht) 
<Fuchs> zy3pD: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man8/atieventsd.8.html sagt eigentlich alles 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: atieventsd - ATI external events daemon (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> scheint eine ziemliche Geschichte zu haben betreffend kaputtseins, 
<Fuchs> aber dann: hat ati im Namen, von daher wuerde ich nichts anderes erwarten
<zy3pD> Fuchs, wie meinen?
<Fuchs> zy3pD: ist ein tool / eine Skriptsammlung zu ati / amd Graphikkarten, scheint wohl regelmaessig kaputt gewesen zu sein, google spuckt _sehr_ viel dazu aus
<zy3pD> ich hab nichts gefunden als ich danach gegooglt ahb
<tokata> nochmals vielen dank für eure hilfe vorhin. echt klasse ;) 
<Satorisanja> Hallo jemand hier?
<zy3pD> ne niemand :P
<Satorisanja> hahaha der ist gut. ich habe mich mit der Bemerkung im Kanal geirrt.
<Mint33> \join #lug-bremen
<k0tze_> Nabend, Leute. Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage wenn ich ab dem Wurzelverzeichnis alle Dateien kopiere(cp /*.*) meine Partition formatiere und anschließend diese Dateien wieder ins Wurzelverzeichnis verschiebe, würde das System dann laufen?
<tiax> ne
<k0tze_> okay, dachte mir schon, dass es nicht so einfach ist. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen ;) Danke für die Antwort
<k1l> k0tze_: das macht so auch keinen sinn
<tiax> also nicht ohne weiteres, Du müsstest schon Spezialdateien in /dev/, /sys/ usw auslassen und am Ziel aber richtig erstellen, die Berechtigungen richtig setzen und vor allem Dein Wildcard richtig angeben :)
<k0tze_> wie würde man denn ein System komplett auf ein anderes System spiegeln?
<tiax> k0tze_: kannst ja mal probieren, was ls /*.* ausspuckt :) das wäre dann Dein Backup
<k1l> k0tze_: "dd"
<tiax> k0tze_: das kommt drauf an, was Du machen willst. Wieso willst Du denn formattieren, willst Du das Dateisystem wechseln?
<tiax> wenn alles haargenau so sein soll wie vorher, auch das Dateisystem, dann mit dd. 
<k0tze_> ne, dachte nur wäre ja schön wenn man nen stick hat wo immer ein fertig konfiguriertes system nach den eigenen wünschen drauf ist
<tiax> ah. Guck Dir doch mal „remastersys“ an
<k0tze_> werd ich sofort tun und dd auch, danke euch beiden!
<tiax> dd zu kennen ist nie falsch, aber dd allein ist vielleicht  nicht ganz ausreichend für Deinen Zweck
<tiax> v.a. weil ein Abbild einer 100GB-Platte auch 100 GB groß ist und nicht auf nen 16GB-Stick passt, auch wenn auf der Platte nur 1 GB belegt ist
<k0tze_> klar hab grad gelesen bei remastersys kann man ja alles einstellen mit/ohne homeverzeichnis usw. sieht gut aus. 
<k0tze_> live cd vom eigenen system erstellen ist natürlich auch was feines
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-30
<srtu> woran kann das denn liegen wenn man keine schreibrechte auf usb sticks mit FAT hat (auch auf frisch formatierte), kann sein das der User in ner USB gruppe sein muss? chnod 777 /media/usb0 hat auch nix gebracht
<geser> welcher User hat den Stick gemountet?
<geser> da FAT keine Zugriffsrechte kennt, funktioniert chmod und chown dort nicht und es muss beim Mounten korrekt angegeben werden
<srtu> hab den stick einfach drangehängt und dann taucht der im dateimanager auf
<srtu> also nix händisch gemountet
<geser> dann solltest du eigentlich als User auch Schreibrechte haben
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> wie kann ich die Version von meinem ssh-Server herausbekommen?
<k1l_> maze-m: guck dir halt die paketversion von openssh-server an
<maze-m> okay, hab's auch schon gefunden :)
<maze-m> Wir haben das Problem, dass wir die Meldung "received disconnect from 192.168.0.44  too many authentication failures for <user> " bekommen, wenn mein Kollege sich über nen SFTP-Client verbindet. Also ist ein GUI-Client.... 
<sash> maze-m: Sicher, dass das Passwort korrekt ist?
<maze-m> ja, laut meinem Kollegen schon :).... er hatte sich ja gestern noch drauf verbinden können mit dem gleichen passwort
<maze-m> kann ich das denn sonst irgendwo in ner logdatei nachprüfen?
<k1l_> auth.log
<sash> Genau.
<sysdef> maze-m: hat er ggf. zu viele public keys rum liegen, die vorher durchgetestet werden? per default lehnt sshd nach dem sechsten try weitere verbindungen. -> server:# grep MaxAuthTries /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sysdef> maze-m: mit 'ssh -vv user@server' solltest du sehen, welche keys er durch probiert
<sysdef> tip: http://nerderati.com/2011/03/17/simplify-your-life-with-an-ssh-config-file/
<maze-m> sysdef: ich hab da eben nochmal in der sshd_config nach gegrept, aber den Eintrag "MaxAuthTries" gibt's da gar nicht
<sysdef> maze-m: default ist 6. das hoeher setzen per config ist moeglich, aber nicht ratsam. eine ssh conf ist die smartere loesung
<NikP> Tach Leute. hab mal wieder nen Problem mit meiner Grafik: Hab jetzt zu Ubuntu 14.10 gewechselt und erstma nen bisschen rumprobiert. Da warn noch die nouveau-Grafiktreiber am laufen. Leider ham die kein OpenGL und auch keine CUDA-Unterstützung, was ich eigentlich sehr schade finde. Pluspunkt: Ich konnte mit meiner nativen Auflösung von 1280x1024 im TTY rumfummeln. So viel Platz hier. :D Jetzt hab ich mir
<NikP> aber wegen CUDA und OpenGL das unfreie Treiberpackage nvidia-331 installiert. Läuft alles so vorher, das schonmal gut. Leider hab ich jetzt beim booten, runterfahren und im TTY nur noch 800x600. Dat nervt mich. Kann man dat iwie wegbekommen? Hab jetzt auf die schnelle nix auf Google gefunden.
<testdr> nils_2: nvidia und consolen-Auflösung? Antwort: Nein  -- mehr?
<testdr> mmh - doch schon weg also verkehrt
<NikP> Tschuldigung, IPv6 war wieder am ärger machen.
<NikP> Hatte jemand was geantwortet?
<testdr> NikP: ja -- ging aber an den anderen ni* account
<testdr> NikP: noch da?
<NikP> Jo, kalr.
<NikP> *klar
<NikP> Meinste, ich soll ma im Forum fragen?
<testdr> NikP: das hängt von der Hardware/Software ab - zumindest zum Teil kann die Angabe der alten vga= Option beim grub helfen. Erstmal ein nomodeset und natürlich "quiet splash" weg und ein "noplymouth" hin und schaun ob die boot-Meldungen durchlaufen.
<NikP> testdr: Jo. Mach ich. Zumindest mit alten Grakas klappt das am Server immer. :D
<testdr> NikP: es gibt scheinbar Kombinationen da funktioniert nur noch die 640x480 Auflösung - andere gehen auch mit vga=794  (=32bit 1280x1024) -- aber z.B. andere als die Grund-VGA-Auflösungen gehen dann nicht.
<testdr> NikP: kann sich aber schlagartig ändern, wenn es einen neueren nvidia-Treiber und/oder kernel gibt (leider auch zum Schlechten)
<NikP> testdr: umindest war es früher bei den nVidia-Treibern auch immer so, dass man im Tty nur noch 640x480 hatte. Ich werd jetz erstma mit GRUB nen bissken rumprobiern.
<NikP> testdr: Was eigebntlich mit GRUB_GFXMODE? Soll ich da vielleicht erstma die 1280x1024 setzen?
<testdr> NikP: nein - das war definitiv nicht immer der Fall - ich hatte etliche Hardware/Software-Kombination mit z.B. 1280x1024 sowohl in der Console (also irgendwas mit 132x80 Zeichen) und auch in X11
<NikP> testdr: Echt? :D
<testdr> NikP: damit kannst Du auch experimentieren - seit grub(2) mit grafischem Hintergrund als eye-candy kommen soll, kann das auch Probleme bereiten - der Grafikmodus muss umgeschaltet werden -- da kann noch die Option "text" (also kein Grafikmodus) helfen
<NikP> testdr: Grafik hab ich eh nich drin, is schon auf text. :D:D
<NikP> So, meld mich gleich wieder. Grad ma grub noch geupdatet, starte jetz ma neu.
<testdr> wieder zu spät..
<NikP> testdr: Nope. Mit GRUB_GFXMODE klappts schonma nich. Verhält sich so wie vorher. :D
<NikP> testdr: Was noch? Iwat mit vga wars.
<testdr> NikP: Du brauchst nicht jedesmal grup-update ausführen - so was testet man indem man im Grub-Menu die Taste e drückt und dann diesen boot-Eintrag ändert und mit strg-x startet
<NikP> testdr: Jaja. :D:D Dann musste mir erstma sagen, WAS ich denn da eintragen soll. :D
<testdr> NikP: schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konsolen-Aufl%C3%B6sung
<kubine> Title: Konsolen-Auflösung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> NikP: und wie gesagt, von Hand beim Booten editieren und z.B. vga=795 probieren
<NikP> Ach, der Artikel. Kenn ich. Werd ich mir nochmal durchlesen, danke!
<NikP> testdr: Danke, hat wirklich geklappt! :D Kommt direkt ma in die GRUB.cfg.
<NikP> testdr: Jetzt kommt nen neues Problem: Immer nachm rausgehn ausm tty is dat Bild schwarz für ca. 5 sek, manchmal auch länger, dann gehts erst weg, wenn man irgendwo hinklickt. Denke, dass das nen Problem seitens Unity ist?
<NTQ> Hi. Kann man in Nautilus/Nemo auch ohne sftp, sondern nur mit simplem ssh auf einem entfernten Ubuntu, das Dateisystem durchforsten? Ich hab schon einen Schlüsselaustausch gemacht, sodass ich mit ssh und scp im Terminal einfach Daten übertragen kann. Aber sftp ist dort deaktiviert, sodass ich das in Nemo nicht nutzen kann.
<dadrc> sshfs
<geser> habe ich auch schon überlegt, wird wohl aber nichts: "On the remote computer the SFTP subsystem of SSH is used."
<dadrc> hmm. schade
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-31
<LupusE> gmorgen.
<sjulez> moin zusammen...seit gestern bekomme ich nach einem freeze folgende Meldungen beim booten: http://i.imgur.com/5qHwiF6.jpg ist mein Prozessor gefreckt?
<LetoThe2nd> sjulez: esriecht zumindest danach, finde ich.
<sjulez> finde ich leider auch...bis zum grubmenu kommt er aber noch und die grub-konsole kann ich auch noch benutzen
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab das bild nciht mehr offen, aber er sagte ja auch dass der 4. kern platt ist, oder? grub ist vermutlich nur singlecore.
<sjulez> ja, das kann natürlich sein und würde erklären, warum er bis dahin boote
<bolder> moin ...
<testdr> sjulez: zu spät gesehen, hast Du mal versucht ob die Kernel-Bootopton "maxcpus=1" hilft, dass ohne den defekten Teil gestartet wird?
<sjulez> testdr - ja, sowas hatte ich mir erhofft, bekomme ich an tipp hier :D ich habe gerade keinen zugang zu dem rechner, aber ich werd's ausprobieren
<testdr> sjulez: es wäre interessant ob das greift - ich habs nur mal bei einer funktionierenden CPU probiert (ist aber schon länger her)
<sjulez> ich werd's in jedem fall am we ausprobieren...fängt der i5 seine kerne bei 0 oder 1 an zu zählen? Wenn ich den mit 3 Kernen weiterlaufen lassen kann, muss ich ihn ja nicht direkt erstzen :P
<Satorisanja> Hallo wie bekomme ich den gub von der ide runter und auf die sata?
<Satorisanja> Ich hatte die ide mal ausgebaut und der Bildschirm blieb schwarz.
<Satorisanja> danach wieder eingebaut und zack lief wieder alles normal.
<Satorisanja> da muß es doch eine Lösung für geben-
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: und da sicher stellen, dass das richtige device verwendet wird, ebenso dann im bios
<dadrc> system booten, mit `sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc`auf die richtige platte verschieben
<Satorisanja> ok danke dadrc ich probiere es und melde mich dann wieder wenn es geklappt hat.
<jokrebel> Wo fang ich das suchen an, wenn Unity (auf 14.10) keine Seitenleiste und kein Panel hat als User. Bei der Gastsitzung dagegen geht es.
<jokrebel> Das Problem ist, dass ich so noch nicht mal innerhalb der GUI ein Terminal (geschweige denn andere Programme) starten kann.
<jokrebel> Auch die Tastenkürzel dafür öffnen kein Fenster. 
<sash> jokrebel: Auch nicht strg+alt+t?
<jokrebel> nein
<jokrebel> Probier grade nen neuen Nutzer anzulegen.
<sash> jokrebel: Ich finde im Internet dconf -reset /org/compiz 
<sash> Aber ich habe kein Unity und kann das nicht testen.
<jokrebel> Also ein neu angelegter User ist in Ordnung. Muss dann also wohl ein Problem im /home/user sein. Oder?
<sash> Ja, klar. Wie es bei Dingen, die den Desktop angehen, fast immer ist.
<sash> jokrebel: unity-reset scheint es auch noch zu geben.
<sash> jokrebel: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html <- Funktioniert doch bestimmt auch in 14.10
<kubine> Title: How To Reset Unity And Compiz In Ubuntu 14.04, 13.10 Or 13.04 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<sash> jokrebel: Wenn du unsicher bist, mach vorher ein Backup der entsprechenden Verzeichnisse, ich hab keine Ahnung,wo Unity die ganzen Sachen hinlegt. 
<jokrebel> sash: Das Problem ist ja, dass ich das mit dem defekten Account ja gar nicht machen kann. Oder reicht das unter diesem User in ALT+F2 auszuführen?
<sash> jokrebel: Logg dich halt in nem Terminal ein.
<sash> strg+alt+f2 oder sonst irgendwo da. (f3, f4, f5…)
<jokrebel> hm - hat leider alles nichts gebracht.
<jokrebel> Gast und user2 klappen nach wie vor. Der Hauptnutzer hat immer noch keine Seitenleiste mit Dash und auch kein oberes Panel.
<sash> jokrebel: Dann leg den Benutzer an und kopier dir die benötigten Daten wieder rüber. Holzhammermethode.
<sash> *leg den Benutzer neu an.
<jokrebel> könnte da ein nvidia-bugreport vielleicht weiterhelfen *auf fuchs hoff*
<jokrebel> Wenn ich die Lubuntu-oberfläche auswähle wäre auch alles gut... Nur hab ich mich schon so gut an Unity gewöhnt.
<sash> jokrebel: 14:31:04
<jokrebel> oh und warum ist die GUI auf F8 und auf F7 ein weiterer Loginscreen wo aber nur _ein_ user gelistet ist?
<sash> ? Wat
<sash> Die "Lubuntu-Oberfläche" heißt übrigens LXDE ;)
<jokrebel> sash: Bevor ich zum Holzhammer greife versuch ich immer erstmal den Fehler zu verstehn und analysieren und gegebenenfalls vielleicht ohne Hammer zu reparieren.
<jokrebel> sash: schon klar. Nur steht halt in der DM-Auswahlliste auch _nicht_ LXDE sondern Lubuntu.
<sash> jokrebel: Meiner Erfahrung nach sind so komische Desktop-Fehler fast nie zu verstehen. Habe letztens auch die gleiche Methode durchgeführt, um mein Gnome3 wieder zu reparieren.
<sash> jokrebel: in der ~/.xsession-errors könnte noch was stehen, aber sonst… *schulterzuck*
<sjulez> jokrebel den Fehler hatte letztens ein Kollege von mir auch, nachdem er 12.04 auf 14.10 upgraden wollte. Letzendlich haben wir sein letztes 12.04er Backup wieder auf den Rechner gespielt. Die ganzen Compiz-tricks (reconfigure, configs-gelöscht, neu installiert, etc. ... ) hatte ich auch ausprobiert
<jokrebel> WTF - jetzt hab ich auf F2...3....4... buntes ASCII-Geblinke ...oO
<jokrebel> Kann ich da jetzt davon ausgehn, dass der Fehler unterhalb von /home/defekterUser/ zu suchen ist?
<testdr> jokrebel: Nein und Ja - einerseits hast Du selbst geprüft, dass bei neu angelegten Usern alles in Ordnung ist - Du hast aber nicht kontrolliert welche anderen Programme von Deinem defekten Useraccount gestartet werden, die nicht bei den neu angelegten Usern gestartet werden, weil da noch keiner "herumkonfiguriert" hat.
<testdr> jokrebel: Du hast noch nicht versucht vom defekten User das home-Verzeichnis in .old umzubenennen und ein neues leeres home-Verzeichnis für den User anzulegen und dann erst als der User anzumelden?
<jokrebel> testdr: Nicht ganz, aber ähnlich, hab ich soeben mal vom defekten User in dessen Home lediglich die temp in tempOLD und .config in .configOLD umbenannt. Nun sieht der Desktop zwar wie im Auslieferzustand aus, aber zumindest ist _dann_ Seitenleiste und Panel da.
<testdr> jokrebel: was ist denn bei Dir "temp" im home-Verzeichnis? Da werden Einstellungen von compiz etc. abgelegt?
<testdr> jokrebel: es gibt noch .local  wo einiges sich herumtreibt und dann die diversen anderen Desktop-Einstellverzeichnisse wie z.B.   .kde   .gconf  u.s.w
<jokrebel> Außerdem hab ich grad ne Vermutung ... werd gleich weiter berichten
<jokrebel> Hatte da was im Hinterkopf und glaube fuchs könnte da ausführlicheres dazu erzählen. Nachdem ich die Datei .config/monitors.xml verschoben habe ist (fast) alles wie es mal war.
<saturnmond6> Hätte eine kurze einfache frage zur do-while Schleife in java. Kennst sich jemand damit aus?
<k1l_> bei so java spezifischen kram kannst du auch direkt in den java kanälen fragen.
<k1l_> was dann ##java wäre
<saturnmond6> da steht aber "Kann #java  nicht betreten (Channel ist nur auf Einladung zu betreten)." 
<fluoboa> da stehen 2 #
<armin_> hi , ich möchte mir mit inkskape ein cd cover ausdrucken , vorlage ist cd-cover 300dpi , nur wenn ich das ausdrucke stimmt die größe nicht ganz
<Shadow_x23> armin welchen drucker hast du denn ?
<armin_> canon mx 300
<armin_> und ubuntu 14.04
<Shadow_x23> über den Druckertreiber kannst du das format einstellen
<armin_> format ist a4 , wenn ich das cover als pdf-datei drucke und am bildschirm anzeige passt die größe nur wenn ichs dann ausdrucke ist es etwa 15-20% kleiner
<armin_> format ist a4 , das passt doch , ich glaub eher es hat mit den dpi zu tun aber das hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> Wenn ich aus einer DejaDup-Sicherung eine bestimmte Datei entfernen will, wie mach ich das? 
<jokrebel> Reicht es da, auf dem Rechner die Datei zu entfernen und nochmal ne Sicherung anzustoßen?
<jokrebel> Ich fürchte, dass die Datei (welche mir mein System lahmlegt) bei der nächsten Rücksicherung wieder da wäre. Keiner ne Idee?
<testdr> jokrebel: welche Datei ist es denn? Wenn Du es weißt, wieso sollte es ein Problem sein die nach einer Rücksicherung zu löschen?
<jokrebel> testdr: Na vielleicht brauch ich die nächste Rücksicherung erst im Monaten oder Jahren. Und dann läuft mein System wieder nicht (es geht um diese vorhin erwähnte monitors.xml) und ich wäre drauf angewiesen mich zu erinnern welche Datei und wo ich nach einer Rücksicherung entfernen müsste. 
<testdr> jokrebel: also ich schreibe mir so was auf - und wenn es als README Datei in der Rücksicherung drin ist, dann braucht man die nur noch zu lesen.
<jokrebel> testdr: Mir geht es ehrlich gesagt nicht drum tipps zu bekommen wie ich da einen Workaround drum bau (das ist mir selber klar) sonder wie und ob ich aus der Sicherung etwas entfernt bekomme.
<testdr> jokrebel: es geht also nicht um alte Rücksicherungen? Du weißt nicht was in einer neuen gespeichert wird, obwohl die Datei gelöscht wurde?
<jokrebel> testdr: Ich möchte das incrementelle Backup eigentlich _nicht_ komplett neu erstellen müssen, nur um _eine_ Datei nicht mehr im Backup mit gesichert zu haben.
<testdr> jokrebel: tut mir leid - ich glaube ich habe da ein komplett anderes Verständnis was ein backup ist.
<zerwas> jokrebel: Es ist möglich, dass das Deja-dup/duplicity das nicht kann. Was du natürlich machen kannst ist, die Datei vom Backup ausschließen (--exclude) und ein neues Backup machen
<jokrebel> zerwas: Das mit dem kompletten Neubackup wollte ich bewust vermeiden (auch um mehr über das incrementelle zu lernen)
<jokrebel> Aber ich hab es jetzt selber einfach ausprobiert. Wenn ich die Datei entferne, DejaDup händisch neu sichern lasse und anschließend eine Rücksicherung durchlaufen lasse, dann ist die ehemals vorhande schädliche Datei nicht rückgesichert worden.
<zerwas> jokrebel: Du meinst über Rechtsklick -> Dateien wiederherstellen?
<jokrebel> Hat mich jetzt zwar mehr Zeit gekostet als ein kompletter Backup-Neubeginn, so hab ich aber was dazugelernt (und es können nun vielleicht auch andere daraus profitieren)
<jokrebel> zerwas: Nein eben nicht. Darüber kann man einzelne Dateien wieder rücksichern (i know). Mir ging es darum, aus der Komplettsicherung _eine_ Datei dauerhaft zu entfernen weil die schlecht für mein System ist.
<jokrebel> Damit dann bei einer kompletten Rücksicherung nicht der "Müll" wieder ins System gezogen wird.
<zerwas> Ja, bei einer kompletten Rücksicherung wird einfach immer der letzte Zustand (also die letzte inkrementelle Sicherung des letzten Vollbackups) wiederhergestellt
<testdr> ich glaube als, jokrebel hat nicht verstanden, dass Löschoperationen dabei auch berücksichtigt werden
<zerwas> Ja, das ist eher ein Verständnisproblem. Aber es ist ja jetzt gelöst
<jokrebel> zerwas: Ja nur war mir nicht klar, was passiert, wenn eine Datei weniger ist. Leider konnte mir das keiner beantworten oder es wurde die Frage danach falsch verstanden.
<zerwas> Ich kann es ja noch mal zusammenfassen: Man hat ein Backup von ~ in dem auch Datei foobar gesichert ist. Man löscht foobar. Man lässt deja-dup eine Sicherung von ~ machen. Stößt man jetzt eine Wiederherstellung an, wird foobar nicht wiederhergestellt (und jetzt kommt das spannende), befindet sich aber trotzdem im Backup und kann bei Bedarf einzeln und manuell wiederhergestellt werden.
<zerwas> Mit Deja-dup/duplicity kann man die Datei aber nicht einzeln aus dem Backup-Archiv löschen.
<jokrebel> zerwas: Danke - diese Antwort vor ner Stunde hätte mir einiges an Experimenten erspart. 
<zerwas> Tut mir leid, da war ich noch nicht hier drin
<jokrebel> zerwas: foobar könnt ich jetzt (nach der komplettrücksicherung) immer noch "einzeln" rücksichern?
<zerwas> Ja, ganz genau, über besagte Rechtsklick-Funktion oder über Kommandozeile mit duplicity
<jokrebel> zerwas: Nicht Dein Problem. Da brauchst Du Dich nicht entschuldigen. 
<zerwas> mit "duplicity /media/externe_festplatte/Backup /home/jokrebel/boese_datei" hättest du sie wieder zurück
<jokrebel> zerwas: ich geh in das Verzeichnis wo foobar mal war, mach nen Rechstklick und wähle "fehlende Datei wieder herstellen" right?
<zerwas> Ja, das kannst du ruhig machen. Du musst danach noch die Datei auswählen, bevor er sie wirklich wiederherstellt
<jokrebel> sie wird jetzt aber nicht mehr gefunden nach dieser Aktion. "Durchsuchung abgeschlossen" aber in /home/user/.config taucht in der Liste nichts auf was (zusätzlich) wiederherstellbar wäre. (Was mich so nun aber keineswegs stört ;-)
<zerwas> aber als du die erste sicherung gemacht hast war sie definitiv noch vorhanden?
<Satorisanja> wie schreibt man den grub von einer ide platte auf eine sata ?
<zombiefox> aeh
<zombiefox> hast Du das die letzten Tage nicht 3 mal gefragt, inkl. Antwort? 
<zombiefox> weil ich gehe davon aus, dass die Antwort gleich geblieben ist
<ring0> Satorisanja, so wie gestern ;) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation#grub2-auf-andere-Partition-Festplatte-installieren
<kubine> Title: Installation › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Satorisanja> zombifox das ist richtig. jedoch hat keine Antwort geholfen.
<zombiefox> Satorisanja: dann solltest Du uns ggf. mitteilen, was Du versucht hast und warum es nicht geholfen hat, 
<zombiefox> wenn Du immer wieder die gleiche Frage stellst, bekommst Du immer wieder die gleiche Antwort
<Satorisanja> werde ich machen. also ich beginne jetzt. und paste Euch das in die pastebin.
<ring0> Satorisanja, du musst eigentlich nur wissen, wie die platte, auf die grub installiert werden soll, heißt. also z.b. /dev/sda oder /dev/sdb
<ring0> Satorisanja, anschließend führst du im terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" aus und wählst den namen der platte. fertig 
<ring0> Satorisanja, sinnvoll wäre vielleicht noch die platte, von der gebootet werden soll, im bios auf die neue anzupassen
<Satorisanja> ring0 das ist ja das Problem. im Bios taucht die ide garnicht auf, sondern nur die sata.
<Satorisanja> Also dachte ich das auch von der sata gebootet wird. als ich die ide ausbaute, blieb der Bildschirm schwarz.
<jokrebel> das sollte so aber nicht sein, sonst wär sie generell unbenutzbar.
<Satorisanja> die ide hat sowieso einen weg. 
<ring0> dann ist dein problem aber wohl eher eine bios einstellung und das installieren von grub auf eine bestimmte platte
<Satorisanja> ich probiere das erstmal mit update-grub
<ring0> du meinst wohl "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" oder?
<Satorisanja> vorher werde ich herausfinden wie meine Platten heißen. die ide ist normalerweise sda1
<ring0> grub wird normalerweise in den bootsektor und nicht in die partition installiert. d.h. du solltest /dev/sda und NICHT sda1 nutzen
<ring0> vielleicht kann man ihr das klar machen, ich bin weg ;)
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Schau Dir die alle mal zB. mit GParted an. Allein aufgrund der Größen, der anzahl der Partitionen und deren Größen und Veteilung weis man sehr gut was was ist.
<jokrebel> Und zumeist will man Grub in /dev/sda schreiben lassen.
<ring0> jokrebel, gerade ist sie auch weg :/
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-01
<bolder> gn8
<hasan> hi all. ich hab das problem, dass mein openvpn welches auf debian geht, auf ubuntu nicht geht. selbe config, selbe version, selbe resolv.conf, selbes setup, selbe netzwerk umgebung
<hasan> nur ein anderen OS.
<hasan> das problem ist: ich komme mit beiden rein. aber mit dem auf ubuntu, gehen ssh verbindungen nicht.
<hasan> es kommt nichts, wenn ich "ssh user@foo" eingebe. irgendwann timed es out
<bekks> Routing.
<hasan> ich denke, ich kann gepushte routes clientseitig in der .ovpn config forcen?
<hasan> ich versuch es mal
<hasan> bzw. sie wird ja garnicht gepushed, weil sie komplett gefehlt hat (muss mal admin bescheid geben der gegenstelle)
<hasan> also kann ich eine per hand nachtragen in der client conf imo
<hasan> jemand ne ahnung, wieso nautulis mir kein dialog öffnet, um mir eine option zu nem private key anzugeben, wenn ich "Connect to server" in nautilus anklicke? ich gebe ein: "sftp://domain.tld" oder "ssh://domain.tld" <- welche beides das selbe zu sein scheinen
<hasan> ich hab hier ubuntu 14.04 (unity)
<hasan> ok funktioniert nun. ich musste: ssh-add /pfad/zum/key angeben. und dann einfach password feld freilassen.
<bolder> moin ...
<_moep_> moin
<sjulez> Hi testdr! kurze Info: Dein Tipp mit dem bootparameter maxcpus hat funktioniert. Der Rechner läuft halt jetzt mit 3 statt 4 Kernen (einer hat sich ja verabschiedet), aber das macht bei mir keinen merklichen Unterschied :)
<Satorisanja> Das Problem mit dem grub bei mir ist gelöst.
<Satorisanja> Ich hatte keine Bootpartition auf der Sata, somit dat das Bios die Sata auch nicht als bootplatte erkannt.
<testdr> sjulez: fein - d.h. damit kann man (wie bei defekten Speicherchips - Speicherbereich beim boot ausblenden) so eine multicore-cpu doch noch weiter nutzen - hast Du schon die Temperaturen kontrolliert (der Intel zeigt doch für jeden core eine an)?
<Satorisanja> Bootflag gesetzt und es funktionierte. Danke für die Hilfe.
<ring0> Satorisanja, schön dass es funktioniert. was auch immer du gemacht hast :)
<testdr> Satorisanja: Du hattest die Partitionsdaten nicht per pastebin hier gepostet? Mir (und anderen bestimmt auch) wäre das fehlende boot-flag garantiert aufgefallen. -- msdos-Partitionen brauchen das boot-flag und gpt eine bios-boot partition
<sjulez> testdr - hier die ausgabe von lm-sensors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8773511/ der Kern hat sich einfach aus heiterem himmel verabschiedet, der rechner wurde nicht heiß
<Satorisanja> ja ring0 ich weis . ich habe das Problem manchmal falsch definiert.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<testdr> sjulez: interessant, sieht aus als wenn bei dem Typ von Intel-CPU dann so ein core einfach "abgeschaltet" wird. Damit könnte der Rest vielleicht bis in alle Ewigkeit laufen und 3 cores ist für vieles ausreichend, wenn man nicht unbedingt die Rechenpower von allen 4 braucht - nimmst halt einen nicht so cpu-fressenden-Desktop wie LXDE, icewm, fvwm..
<Satorisanja> testdr, ich hatte die Partitionsdaten nicht per paste bin gepostet. sondern die usb belegung und die habe ich auch lösen können.
<Satorisanja> da war die webcam kaputt.
<Satorisanja> die habe ich gegen eine neue ausgetauscht und es funktionierte.#
<sjulez> es ist ein 2 Jahre alter sandy-bridge i5 (2500k) ... und die einzig wahre desktopumgebung ist sowieso xfce ;-)
<Satorisanja> Oh der Bus kommt. bis später.
<sjulez> aber ich find's auch hochinteressant, einfach einen ganzen cpu-kern auszublenden. ich frage mich nur, wenn von den Kernen 0 bis 3 der zweite kaputt wäre (vielleicht ist er es ja?!), würde maxcpus=3 auch funktionieren, oder würde der Rechner dann nur mit maxcpus=1 
<sjulez> laufen
<testdr> das weiß wohl nur der CPU-Hersteller. Es gibt ja CPUs mit vom Hersteller abgeschalteten cores - und da werden die dann auch "linear" durchgezählt als wenn die defekten cores immer am Ende der gezählten Reihe liegen würden, was bestimmt nicht der Fall ist.
<sjulez> hier nochmal die fehlermeldung: http://i.imgur.com/izmlWK0.jpg
<sjulez> vielleicht schreib' ich mal ne mail an Intel :P
<sjulez> ich bin jedenfalls ziemlich happy, dass ich jetzt erstmal keine neue cpu benötige, vielen dank für den hilfreichen tipp!
<testdr> eine Austausch-CPU dürfte nach 2 Jahren ein Problem sein - das Original wird nicht mehr gebaut und ob Nachfolge-CPUs laufen? Da ist dann schnell ein neues Board fällig und dann auch gleich neuer Speicher.
<sjulez> das "c" steht nicht umsonst für "central" :P
<himmelsbett> moin hab nen fehler bei apt-get upgrade den ich nicht fixxen kann, kann mir vielleicht einer helfen http://nopaste.info/5428d897c5.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Horst86> Hallo Leute ich habe eine Frage
<Horst86> mir ist aufgefallen das Morgens um Punkt 8 Uhr alle Festplatten hochfahren. Ich benutzte Kubuntu
<Horst86> Ich hoffe jemand kann mir beim abstellen helfen.
<k1l_> himmelsbett: hast du da debian quellen aktiviert?
<himmelsbett> ja 
<k1l_> himmelsbett: da ist der fehler
<himmelsbett> hmm
<himmelsbett> ne das ist debian :S
<k1l_> ja dann mal die debian jungs fragen :) #debian-de
<himmelsbett> habs als zwites os mal zum probieren , und wollte ein programm installen
<himmelsbett> hmm kay :D
<Lembert> Hallo, ich möchte gern den Benutzernamen des (einzigen) Users von meinem Notebook ändern. Wie mache ich das?
<k1l_> ich glaube am unproblematischten ist einen neuen nutzer anlegen und dann den kram im home rüberkopieren
<Lembert> weil ich hab gerade hier gelesen, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen dass man das nur ändern kann wenn der User nicht aktiv ist
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lembert> oktay_, kann ich dann den alten user einfach löschen?
<Lembert> Müssen die versteckten Dateien im Home auch kopiert werden?
<jokrebel> Lembert: Kommt immer drauf an was Du erreichen willst. Was ist denn der Grund den User neu anlgen zu wollen?
<Lembert> Ich will keinen User neu anlegen, ich will nur den Namen des Hauptnutzers ändern
<Lembert> mehr nicht
<k1l_> Lembert: man kann den umbenennen, aber da gibts ein paar stoplersteine, weil es nicht alle programm mögen
<jokrebel> Lembert: Nur den Namen oder Benutzer-Account-Namen?
<Lembert> Der Grund ist eher kosmetischer Art. Da das Notebook nun an jemanden anderen geht.
<jokrebel> Lembert: Was spricht dann dagegen, einen weiteren Benutzer (mit Admin-Rechten) anzulegen?
<Lembert> Also den Namen den man bei der Anmeldung sieht und der im Nautilus als "Home-Name" angezeigt wird
<k1l_> ja dann mach doch einfach einen neuen nutzer. 
<Lembert> oktay_, kann ich den alten User dann einfach löschen?
<Lembert> Müssen die versteckten Dateien im Home auch kopiert werden?
<k1l_> Lembert: wenn du die daten von dem alten user brauchst, ja. wenn nicht, legen die programme ja die ordner im home vom neuen user eh selber an
<jokrebel> Lembert: Wenn der neue User funktioniert un (geprüft) auch alles Rechte hat ist es anschließend kein Problem, den alten Admin-User zu entfernen.
<Lembert> k1l_: danke
<Lembert> jokrebel, welche Rechte braucht der neue User?
<k1l_> Lembert: das ist kindereinfach. leg den nutzer an, mach ihn auch zum admin. fertig
<k1l_> wenn du vom alten user eh nichts übrig haben willst einfach den user dann löschen und gucken, dass das /home/user weg ist
<Lembert> ok, benutzer hab ich angelegt, wie mach ich den nun zum admin?
<k1l_> wie hast du ihn angelegt?
<k1l_> in dem gui menü kann man da einen haken setzen
<Lembert> mit "benutzer und gruppen"
<k1l_> kontentyp
<Lembert> ah ok
<Lembert> jetzt isser admin
<k1l_> da musst du systemverwalter einstellen (eigentlich ziemlich selbsterklärend imho)
<Lembert> der hauptbenutzer davor, war aber benutzerdefiniert
<jokrebel> Lembert: Du must halt beim Anlegen aufpassen dass der die vollen Admin-Rechte hat. Deshalb würd ich vor dem Löschen des alten definitiv testen ob alle administrativen Tätigkeiten mit dem neuen User klappen, bevor ich mich des alten entledige. Sonst sägst Du Dir ggf. den eigenen Ast ab.
<Lembert> oktay, wie teste ich ob er volle Rechte hat. Ich hab grad mit sudo paar Befehle probiert, da frägt er das Pw des neuen Nutzers ab, sollte also passen oder?
<oktay> Lembert, ???
<k1l_> Lembert: ja. wenn er noch rechte oder gruppen braucht kann sich der user die selbst geben
<koegs> man muss doch afaik nicht "kopieren", das macht usermod schon mit den zwei befehlen
<stevieh> ich glaube ich würde einfach für diesen Zweck mal ruth kurzfristig ein passwort geben *duck* :-)
<testdr> langsamer Tod von evolution (mail) in Ubuntu-14.04? Offenbar kommt meine aktuelle Version nicht mehr mit einer Umstellung bei web.de klar. Also die Mailverwaltung mit thunderbird probiert und da funktioniert es wieder und es kommt kein ominöser Protokollfehler.
<Installator> Moin, ich versuche ein Paket zu installieren (postgresql-9.3-pljava-gcj), das von postgresql-9.3:i386 abhängt. postgresql-9.3 ist installiert, ich nutze Ubuntu in 64bit und frage mich nun, wie ich das Problem lösen kann, weil apt postgresql-9.3-pljava-gcj nicht installiert.
<jokrebel> Installator: Zeig mal bite ein komplettes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in nem NoPasteService.
<jokrebel> !pasten > Installator 
<kubine> Installator: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Installator> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420453/ kann der Key-Fehler das Problem sein?
<kubine> Title: GPG-Key-problem? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gut möglich
<pce> hallo, ich kann bei ubuntu nur eine gFTP sitzung aufmachen, ein zwites fest geht nicht?
<pce> fest=fenster
<Installator> jokrebel: ich hab den Key importiert, aber leider lässt sich das Paket immernoch nicht installieren. Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420458/
<kubine> Title: Unable to correct problems, you have hel › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Installator: Wie hat Du welchen Key wo und warum installiert? Für extras.ubuntu.com ist sowas soweit ich weis nicht händisch nötig...
<jokrebel> Installator: Von welchem Ubuntu reden wir da eigentlich? Zeig doch auch mal ein "uname -a" und ein "lsb_release -a" in nem Paste bitte.
<Installator> jokrebel: hatte ich auch noch nie, vielleicht beim Installieren in der VM einen Fehler gemacht, wegen Proxy. Ich hab den Key, der im ersten Paste als fehlend bezeichnet wurde mit apt-key adv installiert. Ich nutze ein Ubuntu Server 14.04 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420463/
<kubine> Title: Version › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Installator> jokrebel: hat dir die Ausgabe geholfen bzw. hast du irgendeine Idee?
<jokrebel> Installator: Nicht so wirklich. Aber was versuchst Du denn zu erreichen? Welcher Anleitung folgst Du um genau dieses (doch spezielle) Paket installiert haben zu wollen?
<setra> hallo, ich würde gerne remote über ssh in einen server einsteigen und dann "irgendwas" machen damit der lokale monitor aus dem standby springt... quasi die lokale konsole aktivieren.
<setra> ist so was machbar?
<Installator> jokrebel: es geht um eine Server-Software, die genau dieses Paket benötigt, PostgreSQL und eben diese Java-Funktionen. Ich habe schon auf der Seite http://pgfoundry.org/projects/pljava/ geschaut, aber da finden sich keine wirklich nützlichen Hinweise.
<kubine> Title: pgFoundry: PL/Java: Project Home (at pgfoundry.org)
<jokrebel> Installator: Dass genau diese Version, die dieses Projekt haben will in den normalen Quellen problemlos installierbar ist wär eher ein glücklicher Zufall.
<k1l_> setra: du kannst das triggern iirc
<setra> k1l_, heisst das ich kann iirc starten?
<k1l_> setra: guck mal nach dpms
<Installator> jokrebel: ich glaube nicht, dass es genau diese Version sein muss, aber eben dieses Paket / Addon. Bisher bin ich immer sehr gut gefahren, wenn ich alles möglichst über apt installiert habe, da es mit debs etc dann doch Durcheinander und Komplikationen gibt. Ist sowas nicht ein Fall für Multiarch? Kann ich nicht "einfach so" 32bit Software installieren?
<k1l_> setra: iirc = i i recall correct
<setra> k1l_, if I recall correct !?
<k1l_> setra: http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Liste_von_Abk%C3%BCrzungen_(Netzjargon)&redirect=no#I
<setra> ich würd gern ein wenig am monitor/schirm rütteln ein aus/ text runterlaufen lassen
<setra> quasi das login welches dort rumhängt ein wenig attraktiver gestalten
<jokrebel> Installator: Bevorzugt nimmt man 1) Pakets aus den Ubuntuquellen oder wenigstens 2) per PPA hinzufügen. Notfalls auch per Installation von nem passendem .deb-Paket. Alles andere wir frickelig.
<k1l_> setra: starte einen screensaver
<setra> z.Bsp. für "xset dpms force off" muss ich den xserver installieren, hab ich nicht und will ich nicht.
<setra> system: ubuntu 14.4 minimum install - da rennt nix ausser ein paar services
<k1l_> setra: das kann man ja auch direkt zu anfang sagen anstatt nachher alle lösungen auszuschliessen
<setra> tschuldigung... dachte server wäre hinweis genug
<setra> ich denke da wäre noch die angabe welches ttyXX zu überschreiben wäre
<setra> damit man auch was sieht.
<p01nt3r> guten abend. habe mir heute frisch ubuntu mate 14.10 installiert und jetzt bemerkt, dass mein desktop "teart". wie bekomme ich das weg?
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: apt-get purge teart ... was auch immer Du mit "teart" meinst *veg*
 * _moep_ holt sich ne mate
<p01nt3r> jokrebel: ich meine damit "screen-tearing", also das fehlen von "vsync".
<k1l_> p01nt3r: video treiber installiert und funktioniert?
<p01nt3r> k1l_: jap
<p01nt3r> k1l_: den nvidia prop. aus den quellen
<p01nt3r> 331.89
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Und in den Nvidia-Settings v-sync entsprechen gesetzt?
<p01nt3r> jokrebel: war und ist enabled, ändert aber nichts.
<k1l_> p01nt3r: mal geguckt ob das mit der karte oder dem treiber "normal" ist. oder ob das ein mate problme ist?
<p01nt3r> habe versucht das mit einem eintrag in der /etc/environment zu beheben: CLUTTER_PAINT=disable-clipped-redraws:disable-culling, CLUTTER_VBLANK=True﻿, ändert aber auch nichts.
<p01nt3r> k1l_: normal ist das definiv nicht. trat weder bei unity-ubuntu noch linux mint cinnamon auf.
 * jokrebel findet den Ansatz von k1l_ es mal mit ner anderen Desktopobefläche gegen zu prüfen auch sehr zielführend
 * p01nt3r hat keine lust, extra compiz zu installieren. (performance-gründe)
<k1l_> p01nt3r: ich kenn mich da mit mate nicht aus. vlt fragst du mal (in englisch) die jungs in #ubuntu-mate ob sie da was kennen
<p01nt3r> aah k, danke
<noseeder> Guten abend. Ich habe 2 Ordnerstrukturen die zusammengeführt werden müssen. Ordner 1 Alle dateien in einem ordner (Bilddatenbank) Ordner 2 diverse unterordner nach Datum in denen dann die bilder liegen. nun müsste ich die Assynkron vergleichen nach Dateinahmen wobei die Dateiformate unterschiedlich sind, die Bildinhallte aber gleich. Also Assynkrone suche nach namen ohne Dateiformat mit kopierfunktion aller unterschiedlicher von Ordner 2 nach 1. Geht
<bekks> noseeder: Bildvergleiche sind nur visuell möglich.
<noseeder> bekks es soll nur nach dateinnahmen verglichen werden die inhalte sind identisch wenn es auch der name ist. Nur das Dateiformat ist leider unterschiedlich.
<bekks> Das wirst du dir scripten müssen.
<noseeder> bekks ok habe ich zwar noch nie gemacht aber mit etwas anleitung müsste das gehen
<stevieh> klar.
<noseeder> aber dann eher offtopick denke ich ich wander mal da hin
<PBeck> ThreeM: aber die ip wird doch mindestens immer übetragen? was dazu noch?
<Lembert> Hallo, wie kann ich es einstellen, dass beim Starten von Ubuntu ohne Loginmaske gestartet wird?
<ring0> Lembert, sofern die lightdm nutzt, sollte das hier dir weiterhelfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lembert> hm keine ahnung, ich benutze xubuntu
<ring0> ja, dann passt das
<Satorisanja> Problem gelöst. Grub auf Sata Platte koppiert! ide ausgebaut und alles läuft gut.
<Satorisanja> Danke für die Hilfe.
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-02
<Satorisanja> guten morgen einen schönen sontag wünsche ich euch
<JensNDS> dir auch
<Satorisanja> Danks JensNDS.
<Satorisanja> gute NAcht.
<bolder> moin ...
<jokrebel> guten Morgen
<BlackMage> in welchem Paket ist alsaconf ?
<BlackMage> ich brauch das nämlich um einen Sound Treiber zu installieren
<koegs> BlackMage: auf packages.ubuntu.com kannst du auch nach paketinhalten suchen
<JensNDS> corebirdi feuer twitter ist fett!
<Toffolino> Hallo zusammen =))
<Toffolino> Ich bin hier in der Hoffnung Hilfe zu einem kleinen problem zu finden
<jokrebel> Toffolino: Wenn Du es schilderst können wir drüber nachdenken ;-)
<Toffolino> Ich habe gestern mein Ubuntu Laptop runtergefahren und als ich ihn heute wieder gestartet habe, ist die schrift unter den desktopsymbolen echt winzig geworden. genauso ist die schrift im browser (oben die komplette Leiste) auch klein. Im browser nachdem die Pages aufgebaut sind ist die schrift wieder normalgroß
<Toffolino> leider hat das nichts mit der darstellungsgröße zu tun, weil da nur meine symbole an der Leiste auf der linken Seite verändert werden
<jokrebel> Was für Ubuntu mit welchen Desktop ist das?
<k1l_> und was hast du gemacht bevor du runtergefahren hast
<k1l_> (und jetzt sag nicht "die schrift verkleinert)
<Toffolino> Ich hab die standard Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Version. Weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meisnt mit welchem Desktop.    @kll   habe youtube videos geschaut und den pc dann mit einem Programm automatisch herunterfahren lassen.  
<jokrebel> welches Programm war das genau? Und was wurde noch gemacht vor dem herunterfahren (Updates?...)
<Toffolino> Das Programm war  GShutdown. Sollte aber als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen sein, da ich das schon öfter benutzt habe und das Problem mit der kleinen Schrift jetzt zum ersten mal auftritt.  Nein habe nichts besonderes gemacht, was ich sonst nicht mache. Updates habe ich vor 2 Wochen mal gemacht
<jokrebel> Hast Du myUnity oder CCSM installiert?
<Toffolino> Nicht dass ich wüsste =)
<Toffolino> und das mein ich wörtlich. ich hab nichts bewusst installiert 
<jokrebel> ok - ich frag anders. _Ist_ eines davon installiert?
<Toffolino> Wie kann ich das nachvollziehen?
<jokrebel> in dem Du danach suchst...
<Toffolino> Die Suche hat nichts ergeben. Also eher nein
<jokrebel> sicher? die tweak-tools auch nicht?
<Toffolino> ehrlich gesagt weiß ich das nicht 
<Toffolino> ich habs oben eingegebennaber da kommt nix
<jokrebel> zeig doch mal nen Screenshot. Mit Deinen recht allgemein gehaltenen Angaben bin ich mir noch nihct mal sicher ob es sich um Unity handelt.
<Toffolino> Wie kann ich hier im Chat ein Screen senden?
<k1l_> imgur.com nutzen
<Toffolino> stimmt. ich depp :D
<Toffolino> http://i.imgur.com/YjZtQVz.png?1
<jokrebel> also Unity - aber wo ist da was zu klein?
<k1l_> guck mal im unity-tweak-tool ob es da was hilft
<Toffolino> die ganze leiste oben im browser bspw
<Toffolino> die siehtauf dem bild recht groß aus aber ich kann kaum was erkennen
<Toffolino> ganz komischerweise sind die schriften auf dem desktop jezt wieder normalgroß .....
<Toffolino> versteh  das mal einer :D 
<k1l_> log mal einfach aus und wieder ein
<k1l_> wenn es dann immernoch ist im unity-tweak-tool gucken
<Toffolino> alles klar 
<Toffolino> ich versuch es mal
<Toffolino> vielen Dank für eure Zeit
<koosR> Hallo. Ich bin ein fortgeschrittener Linux-Einsteiger und ich möchte mich mal mit Webserver beschäftigen, weil ich es interessant finde, evtl. mal die eigene, kleine Website mit 'nem eigenen Server laufen zu lassen. Welche Server empfiehlt ihr zum Einstieg und für kleinere Seiten? Apache, nginx, lighttpd, ...?
<k1l_> apache. weil da die meisten anfänger tutorials drauf aufbauen
<k1l_> die anderen kannste dir dann angucken wenn du das im griff hast
<strohalm> k1l_… lighty
<strohalm> weil er den apache nicht sicher bekommt
 * TheInfinity würde ja auch Apache empfehlen - und wenn man weiss was man tut was anderes. Nginx zum Beispiel <3
<stevieh> nginx fand ich ja echt ein wenig einfacher zu begreifen neulich.
<Saalko> Hallo, ich habe ein großes Problem. ich habe Ubuntu 14.041 64. Und habe an meinem Grafiktreiber rumgespielt. (Sprich ich habe in den Systemeinstellungen die AMD Treiber aktiviert.) nun findet der Rechner aber die Grafikkarte nicht. (Ist eigentlich kompatibel) und jetzt komme ich nur noch in die Kommandozeile rein und habe keine Grafik mehr. Wie kann ich das rückgängig machen?
<ppq> Saalko, deinstallier einfach mal das paket "fglrx"
<Saalko> okay, dann schaue ich mal wie ich was deinstalliere mit der Kommandozeile.
<Saalko> Ist das hier richtig: "sudo apt-get remove fglrx"
<ppq> Saalko, ja, das sieht gut aus
<Saalko> danke. dann probiere ich es mal aus. bis dann. *winkt*
<Mirus> Hallo eine Frage, wenn man die Funktion "Sicherheit und Datenschutz" komplett ausschaltet, ist dann wirklich das gestamte Logging der Benutzeraktivitäten aus? Also Zeitgeist und ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<k1l_> ich weiß echt nicht, welche spinner da so einen trubel um zeitgeist machen. vor allem wenn sie sich am nächsten tag beschweren kommen, dass ihre suche nichts mehr findet.
<k1l_> Mirus: aber ja, die unity dash bietet dann diesen service nicht mehr an
<Mirus> k1l_ es geht darum das aus Datenschutzgründen in einem bestimmten Umfeld kein Loging stattfinden darf. Schwirigkeiten mit anderen Funktionen sind daher untergeordnet. Aber Danke für deine 2. Antwort.
<whooopsiee> hallo
<RDX400> whooopsiee, hi
<whooopsiee> das ist jetzt aber blöd
<whooopsiee> meine maus geht wieder
<k1l_> whooopsiee: ja sorry dafür :)
<whooopsiee> rdx400 wie geht es dir?
<jokrebel> wieso? Es ist doch schön wenn wir auch ohne Worte helfen konnten ;-)
<RDX400> whooopsiee, sehr gut soweit und selbst?
<whooopsiee> will nicht unhöflich sein
<RDX400> wieso denn unhöflich?
<whooopsiee> ja rein hallo dann abhauen
<RDX400> achso, ist doch alles ok ;)
<Satorisanja> Kann man RAM Speicher emulieren? bei ubuntu? so ähnlich wie ready boost?
<strohalm> ne ramdisk für ram?
<teepee> ready boost und RAM sind völlig verschiedene Schuhe
<bolder> renabebend
<teepee> Satorisanja: was ist denn das Ziel? Festplatte beschleunigen oder Programme nutzen die viel RAM brauchen?
<ppq> wikipedia: "ReadyBoost ist der Name einer Cache-Technik, die in den Microsoft-Betriebssystemen Windows Vista, Windows 7 und Windows 8 enthalten ist. ReadyBoost erlaubt es, Flash-Speicher wie beispielsweise SD- oder CompactFlash-Karten als zusätzlichen Festplattencache einzubinden."
<ppq> da gibt's (oder gab, zumindest) unter linux mehrere ansätze
<ppq> dm-cache ist im kernel integriert
<ppq> http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Dm-cache
<kubine> Title: Dm-cache – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<Luyin> moin. ich würde gern den cinnamon-desktop mal ausprobieren. ich weiß dass ich eine live-dvd/stick brennen könnte, aber spräche viel dagegen, cinnamon aus dem ppa zu installieren oder könnte das was kaputt machen? nutze xubuntu 14.04
<jokrebel> Luyin: Gibts das nicht inzwischen sogar schon aus den Orginalquellen?
<Luyin> nicht wenn man dem uu-wiki glauben schenken darf, jokrebel 
<Luyin> "In Ubuntu 14.04 ist Cinnamon nicht mehr enthalten. Bei Interesse kann ein PPA und besser gleich Linux Mint verwendet werden. "
<Luyin> also der nachteil beim ppa bzw. installation aus paketquellen (wenn möglich, bei 14.04 ja nun nicht) ist doch, dass man es nicht so leicht wieder los wird, wenn etwas schief geht, oder?
<jokrebel> Jo habs grad gelesen. Sollte das tatsächlich schon wieder rausgeflogen sein?
<jokrebel> Luyin: Nein, ein PPA lässt sich mit PPA-Purge recht leicht wieder komplett deinstallieren.
<Luyin> jokrebel: inklusive der abhängigkeiten?
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luyin> ah super, danke jokrebel 
<jokrebel> Luyin: Um die mit installierten Pakets muss man sich dann wohl selber kümmern. Ein bisschen dabei helfen kann "autoclean"
<Luyin> jupp, gesehen
<jokrebel> und bei PPA gilt natürlich immer auch die rot umrandeten Warnungen der "Systemgefährdung"
<Luyin> ebenfalls gesehen ;) danke
<ring0> ist es für einen windows guest auf einem 14.04 linux host mit intel grafik notwendig die 3d beschleunigung zu aktivieren um ein wenig directx nutzen zu können?
<ring0> also quasi ultra lahm aber müsste laufen?
<bekks> virtualbox vm?
<ring0> ja
<bekks> Dann würde ich 3d aktivieren, die guzest additions im safe mode installieren, dabei die experimental treiber wählen.
<ring0> ja, das mit den guest additions bin ich mir bewusst. nur beim aktivieren von 3d kommt eine warnung, dass der host angeblich nichts bereitstellen kann
<ring0> hatte in betracht gezogen, dass der standard intel grafiktreiber für die i5 serie eventuell kein 3d support liefern will.
<bekks> Das kann gut sein.
<black_> hallo Leutz, hab ein keines problemchen : http://pastebin.com/ZkGYnQBQ   . Wie kann ich ipv6 komplett abschalten bzw. dnsmasq und sshd ? Wie es aussieht ist das was offen. Kann mir jemand helfen ?
<kubine> Title: black@black:~$ sudo netstat -tulpen Aktive Internetverbindungen (Nur Server) P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> black_: Kannst Du dein _eigentliches_ Problem bitte mal beschreiben?
<black_> bekks, ist laut netstat tcp6 und udp6 was offen ? Genau das will ich schließen:
<bekks> black_: Das ist das was du da gerade tun willst. Das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage.
<bekks> Was führt Dich zu der Überlegung, mit netstat -tulpen irgendwas zu prüfen und "schliessen zu wollen"?
<black_> bekks, was ist falsch mit netstat ? Ich will meine offene stellen prüfen, System von außen und von innen abdichten. :)
<jokrebel> black_: Dann zieh das Netzwerkkabel <g>
<black_> jokrebel, lach... die beste firewall ;) hahahahah
<bekks> black_: Dann zeig uns doch bitte zuerst mal ein "lsb_release -a", "uname -a", "sudo iptables -L -vnx".
<bekks> Damit man erstmal weiss, wovon man da eigentlich redet. :)
<phillip> black_: was ist flasch an ipv6, das will man doch gerade oder nicht?
<black_> ok moment
<black_> bekks, http://pastebin.com/ZEi93ZT7
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Descrip - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<black_> phillip, ich kann gerne auf ipv6 verzichten, wills auch nicht
<bekks> Wieso hast du so einen uralten Kernel?
<bekks> Und bei den iptables Regeln kannst du auch alles auflassen :)
<bekks> Was genau passt Dir denn an netstat -tulpen nicht?
<phillip> black_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346126/how-to-disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu aber ich sehe keine Grund warum man das ausschalten sollte
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - How to disable IPv6 on Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<black_> bekks, ich hab 14.04 installiert war schon drauf was ist der neuste und woher bekomme ich den ?
<bekks> 3.8.0 ist definitiv kein 14.04er kernel.
<bekks> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; und dann noch ein apt-cache search linux-image
<black_> okay
<black_> öhmmm... muss ich mal machen *schääm*
<bekks> Während das läuft, kannst du ja meine Fragen beantworten.
<jokrebel> black_: Aktueller 14.04.1er Kernel ist 3.13.0-39!
<phillip> du hast den precise kernel aber sonst trusty, wie gekommt man das denn hin?
<bekks> Da würde ich gerne mal die Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update" sehen.
<black_> bekks, update mache ich gerde. Bei den iptables ist das was geschlossen ? Und bei netstat missfällt mit tcp6 und udp6 LISTEN
<bekks> black_: Lies doch einfach die Regeln die da stehen. Und was könnte "default policy allowed" wohl bedeuten?
<bekks> black_: Und WIESO missfällt Dir das tcp6 und udp6? HAst du überhaupt eine IPv6 Adresse konfiguriert?
<bekks> Wenn ja, ist die überhaupt von aussen erreichbar?
<black_> bekks, ich hab ipv6 abgeschaltet
<bekks> Dann ist doch egal ob da noch was lauscht.
<bekks> Und wo ist die Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update"? :)
<phillip> black_: hast du ein rationalen Grund ipv6 abzuschalten?
<black_> bekks, http://pastebin.com/qA7fNpuz
<kubine> Title: black@black:~$ sudo apt-get update Ign http://ftp.uni-mainz.de trusty InRelease - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Vor allem: ist IPv6 bei Dir von aussen überhaupt erreichbar?
<bekks> Schalt erstmal die PPA alle ab. Und dann kann man über Sicherheit diskutieren ;)
<black_> ist was schlimmes dabei ? bekks ?
<bekks> Wenn Du diese Frage stellst, dann brauchen wir weder über Sicherheit noch über die Abschaltung von IPv6 zu diskutieren.
<phillip> black_: da kommen Programmme von irgendwem auf dein Computer
<black_> phillip, ich kenn mich ipve nicht aus und es geht doch alles auf ipv4 .)
<black_> phillip,  irgendwelche Progamme ich unter Umständen brauche
<black_> bräuchte
<black_> na egal wird schon nichts passieren, will mich nur absichern, mehr nicht
<bekks> Du solltest erstmal mehr darüber lernen, was du da bisher getan hast...
<bekks> Ist IPv6 bei Dir überhaupt von aussen erreichbar?
<black_> bekks, ich weiß es nicht und kenn mich auch nicht aus um ehrlich zu sein
<bekks> Dann solltest du dich vielleicht erstmal damit beschäftigen und deinen Provider fragen?
<black_> bekks, noch eine frage: wie oder was muss ich installieren beim Kernel damit der aktuell ist
<bekks> "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<black_> bekks, hab ich schon gemacht kernel hat er aber nicht geupdatet, warum auch immer
<bekks> Daher: apt-cache policy linux-image
<phillip> black_: wenn du dich mit ipv6 nicht auskennst, warum vertraust du dann nicht auf die standarteinstellungen dazu?
<black_> bekks, http://pastebin.com/74pcvbxg   das kommt raus
<kubine> Title: linux-image: Installiert: (keine) Installationskandidat: (keine) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> black_: Dann verrate uns mal, was das für ein System ist?
<jokrebel> black_: Bei allem Verständnis. PPAs benutzen, völlig veraltete Kernel fahren. Du hast wichtigere Baustellen als ohne Plan Netstat zu analysieren.
<bekks> Ich mutmaße mal, dass es sich da um einen VPS handelt.
<black_> bekks, http://pastebin.com/ErUdr0EW
<kubine> Title: black@black-E122X:~$ uname -a Linux black-E122X 3.8.0-25-generic #37~precise1-U - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> black_: Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<k1l_> 3.8 klingt nach system mit nicht mehr supportetem kernel. 
<black_> bekks, was meinst du
<k1l_> was sagt "lsb_release -d"?
<black_> k1l_, Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<bekks> black_: Lies meine Frage nochmal. Was ist das für ein System? Dein Notebook? Ein Desktoprechner? Irgendein Server?
<black_> achsoo bekks ein netbook
<bekks> Und verwendest du zuhause IPv6?
<k1l_> black_: dann nutzt du einen backports (lts) kernel, der nicht mehr unterstützt wird. also musst du das Hardware enablement stack auf das 14.04 backports aufstocken
<black_> bekks, nein
<bekks> black_: Dann frage ich mich, wieso du IPv6 abschalten willst, wenn dein Netzwerk es sowieso nicht unterstützt.
<black_> k1l_, und wie mach ich das ? O.o
<black_> bekks, mich hat das tcp6 und das udp6 irritiert
<phillip> k1l_: wie kann man überhaupt mit 14.04 einen kernel haben der älter als der erste trusty kernel? 
<bekks> phillip: Man hat ein precise installiert und updated.
<bekks> Und den Kernel nicht aktualisiert.
<k1l_> phillip: entweder was bekks sagt, oder man hat nen vps und der host hat nur den 3.8er kernel
<k1l_> black_: installier mal das "linux-generic" paket. das sollte linux-image-generic und linux-headers-generic mitziehen und somit auch noch die 14.04 kernel packages
<jokrebel> aber angeblich ists ja ein normaler Rechner zuhause.
<phillip> black_: hast du den von 12.04 geupdated?
<black_> phillip, ja hab ich
<bekks> Schön, dass du das jetzt erst erwähnst :)
<black_> upps
<phillip> black_: und warum/wie hast du den kernel nicht geupdated?
 * jokrebel vermutet Nutzung von upgrade anstelle von dist-upgrade gepaart mit nicht-Nutzung von do-release-upgrade
<black_> phillip, keine ahnung warum der das nicht gemacht hat
<bekks> black_: Dann erzähl uns mal wie du das Update gemacht hast.
<k1l_> k1l_> black_: installier mal das "linux-generic" paket. das sollte linux-image-generic und linux-headers-generic mitziehen und somit auch noch die 14.04 kernel packages
<black_> bei einem update hab ich angezeigt bekommen, das 14.04 da ist und dann hab ich ein update gemacht hat ewig gedauert
<bekks> "dann hab ich ein update gemacht" - WIE?
<bekks> Und sind die von k1l genannten Pakete jetzt installiert?
<phillip> draufgeklickt
<black_> k1l_, linux-generic installiere ich gerade und ja die anderen ziehen mit :)
<black_> phillip, ja
<phillip> black_: so und wenn du dann auch ein neuen kernel hast ist alles okey und gut?
<black_> phillip, danke dir *freuuuu*
<netron> Hallo #ubuntu-de! Ich muss/darf den Rechner meines Vaters wieder funktionstüchtig machen. Er hat hier ein Ubuntu 14.04 (3.13.0-24) mit On-Board RTL8111/8168/8411 GBit controller. Ohne ersichtliche Änderung funktioniert das Netzwerk nicht mehr. lspci listet das gerät auf, ifconfig zeigt nur lo, dmesg sagt "r8169 loaded" und 11 sekunden später "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP) eth0: link not ready". "service networking restart" geht nicht, weil schon der stop fail
<netron> Unter WIndows läuft alles einwandfrei
<phillip> netron: es hat also mit ubuntu 14.04 schon fuktioniert?
<black_> phillip, aber warum wird bei netstat tcp6 und udp6 angezeigt ?
<netron> phillip: Ja, hat alles funktioniert. So wie ich es vermute wurden auch keine der automatischen Updates installiert
<bekks> black_: Weil Dienste noch auf IPv6 link-local lauschen.
<black_> bekks, kann man das abschalten ?
<phillip> black_: »weil du ipv6 nicht ausschlaten sollst und es bei deinem Netz so oder so egal ist (wie du oben schon gesagt hast)«
<phillip> netron: updates wo für?
<black_> ich muss Arbeiten gehen bin dann mal weg, danke euch für eure hilfe. einen schönen abend noch :)
<bekks> netron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<kubine> Title: AutomaticSecurityUpdates - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<netron> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network#Realtek_no_link_.2F_WOL_problem
<kubine> Title: Network configuration - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<netron> Das war tatsächlich das problem
<netron> WIndowstreiber schaltet NIC aus beim runterfahren
<netron> danke trotzdem #ubuntu-de :)
<amb> hallo ist da jemand der sich mit USB 3.0 und USB 2.0 kompatibilität auskennt?
<guntbert> amb: stell deine echte Frage, wenn jemand helfen kann, wird er/sie das tun
<amb> gut wie bekomme ich sane zum laufen wenn nur USB 3.0 Anschlüsse vorhanden sind und teilweise auch genutzt werden müssen.
<bekks> Unterstützt SANE USB 3.0?
<amb> habe zwei Scanner die ich anschließen will Brother DCP-7030 und Fujitsu Snapscan S1500
<jokrebel> Dachte das ist abwärtskompatibel
<bekks> Das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, dass alle Treiber etc. magischerweise mit USB3 umgehen können.
<amb> das ist vermutlich das Problem. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht wieso ein USB 2.0 Hub da nicht hilft, das hab ich heute versucht. Der xhci_hcd treiber ist aktiv. Im Netz habe ich einiges gefunden über verschiedenste Probleme.
<bekks> Wenn dein Scannertreiber nicht mit USB3 umgehen kann, hilft dir kein USB3 Hub.
<bekks> Ebenso muss die Firmare des Gerätes mit USB3 umgehen können.
<amb> treiber oder modul, weil bei mir ist das modul im Kernel fest verankert. Da ich jedoch auch noch USB 3.0 benötige am Server kann ich nicht gänzlich das umswitchen.
<bekks> Mit Treiber/modul meinte ich den Scannertreiber.
<bekks> Der ist sicher nicht fest im Kernel bei Dir.
 * Rochvellon liebt seinen hp oj mit wlan :D
<amb> Der scanner kann nur USB 2.0
<bekks> amb: Dann stehen die Chance gut, dass er an einem USB3 gar nicht funktioniert.
<Rochvellon> wäre vllt. das einfachste, eine usb2-karte zu kaufen und in den rechner einzubauen
<amb> aber bislang dachte ich immer USB 3.0 ist abwärts kompatibel. -  er funktioniert sicher denn Vuescan kann ihn nutzen.
<noseeder_> bekks warum das ? soll der USB standard nicht komplett abwerts kompatibel sein was den Host betrifft?
<koegs> wäre mir auch neu, dass man nicht USB2.0-Geräte an USB3.0 benutzen kann
<bekks> noseeder_: Und WAS genau hat das damit zu tun dass die Firmware des Scanners mit USB3 nicht umgehen kann, und der Treiber ggf. auch kein USB3 kann?
<amb> ich habe einen Chat gefunden auf dem sich zwei USB entwickler oder so über das unterhalten haben. 
<tiax> was für ein Blödsinn hier. USB 3.0-Hosts schalten auf 2.0 runter, wenn nicht Host, Kabel und Gerät alle 3.0 können
<amb> also noch mal der Server PC hat nur USB 3.0 und Sata 3.0 weil eben neu und gut. das Scannerlein hat USB 2.0. Wenn Compatibilität vorhanden sollte das gehen. das war mein Gedankengang
<bekks> tiax: Sofern der Geräteherstelle so nett war, und sich vollständig an den Standard gehalten hat.
<bekks> +r
<tiax> seufz
<amb> leider hab ich festgestellt, daß USB 3.0 z. Bsp. von Intel sicher nicht USB 2.0 kann, weil einige Protokolle nicht gehen. Fand dazu einen Bugreport. 
<tiax> amb: na das ist meist aber die Ausnahme. Man stelle sich den Support-Aufwand vor, wenn plötzlich Geräte wie Scanner, USB-Sticks, Mäuse, Tastaturen, etc an neuen Computern nicht mehr gehen
<amb> und beim zugreifen auf den Port übermittelt der 2.0 8Byte der 3.0 64 Byte
<koegs> 1. Frage: Hat lsusb den scanner gelistet? dann kann man weiterschauen...
<tiax> amb: fangen wir doch mal anders herum an :) was kommt denn im dmesg, wenn Du den Scanner ansteckst?
<amb> wird normal als hochgeschwindigkeitsgerät mit eingebunden. Moment ich lass kurz mal das raus und paste es hier rein.
<amb> [  454.241255] usb 3-10: USB disconnect, device number 3
<amb> [  460.915276] usb 3-10: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd
<amb> [  460.947065] usb 3-10: New USB device found, idVendor=04c5, idProduct=11a2
<amb> [  460.947074] usb 3-10: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
<amb> [  460.947078] usb 3-10: Product: ScanSnap S1500
<amb> [  460.947082] usb 3-10: Manufacturer: Fujitsu 
<amb> [  460.947360] usb 3-10: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 128 microframes, ep desc says 255 microframes
<amb> [  460.947370] usb 3-10: ep 0x2 - rounding interval to 128 microframes, ep desc says 255 microframes
<amb> [  463.082039] usb 3-9: new full-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd
<amb> [  463.100411] usb 3-9: New USB device found, idVendor=04f9, idProduct=01ea
<amb> [  463.100419] usb 3-9: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=3
<amb> [  463.100424] usb 3-9: SerialNumber: 000K8N724426
<amb> [  463.124888] usblp 3-9:1.0: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 5 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04F9 pid 0x01EA
<amb> [  463.124916] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp
<amb> [ 2772.531345] usb 3-9: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'gscan2pdf' sets config #1
<amb> [ 2772.531419] usb 3-9: usbfs: process 3537 (gscan2pdf) did not claim interface 1 before use
<bekks> amb: Benutz einen Pastebin, anstatt alles in den Channel zu spammen, danke.
<Rochvellon> !paste > amb
<kubine> amb: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<amb> wie geht das? weil zuletzt hab ich IRC als inline programm benutzt und mit der Version hier bin ich noch nicht fit.
<amb> weiß nicht mal wie ich einen User anspreche hier
<_moep_> name<tab>
<_moep_> wie bei jedem irc client auch
<_moep_> bzw a<tab>
<_moep_> aber rtfm hilft da auch
<Rochvellon> du rufst im browser obige url auf, kopierst die ausgaben aus dem terminal mit strg + shift + c in den pastebin, kopierst die url und dann hier posten
<Satorisanja> gibt es in ubuntu eine Funktion den Prozessor auszulesen?
<bekks> Ja. "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<amb> [paste:420473:dmesg wegen USB 3.0] wäre mein demsg wegen der Scanner.
<bekks> amb: Du musst uns bitte die URL geben. Wir wissen nicht auf welchem der drei Millarden Pasteservices du das abgelegt hast.
<bekks> *Milliarden
<amb> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420473/
<kubine> Title: dmesg wegen USB 3.0 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<amb> Funktioniert sogar mit Vuescan . mit sane-find-scanner werden die auch erkannt, seit dem ich sane in der neuesten Version compiliert habe.
<guntbert> Satorisanja: lscpu
<amb> aber jeder scanzugriff über das sane interface geht schief. im dmesg ist ein Fehlversuch am ende zu sehen.
<Lembert> Hallo, ich ein Verzeichnis mit vielen Unter(unter) Verzeichnissen in denen einige hundert Textdateien liegen. Wie kann ich nach einem bestimmten String in diesen Textdateien suchen? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Danke
<Lembert> ... ich habe ...
<bekks> grep -ri suchbegriff *.txt
<Lembert> herzlichen Dank
<Satorisanja> danke guntbert
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-26
<holladiewaldfee> guten abend/morgen
<holladiewaldfee> gibt es eine bildschirmlupe bei der das vergrösserte fenster permanent unter oder über dem mauszeiger mitfliegen kann?
<Guest64037> hallo, kennt sich jemand mit 32 bit CPUs und forcepae aus?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest64037: in bezug auf was? die frage ist leider etwas sehr unspezifisch
<Guest64037> ich versuche gerade ubuntu mit mate auf einem 32bit laptop zu installieren
<Guest64037> habe gerade mit option forcepae gebootet. soweit alles ok.
<Guest64037> 1. muss ich irgendwas beachten? 2. wegen suspend-to-disk muss man die SWAP-partition groß genug wählen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> 1. mei, beachten dass das ganze ein notnagel ist um frische software auf uralthardware laufen zu lassen 2) ja.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn man auf so was aus ist, machts im grossen und ganzen ohnehin mehr sinn sich dafür spezialisierten distros zuzuwenden.. hatte da nicht die c't gerade erst nen artikel drüber?
<Guest64037> 2. dann kann ich nicht die automatische partitionierung auswählen, sondern muss alles manuell machen...
<LetoThe2nd> aufgrund der tatsache, dass der partitionierungsvorgang mehr als gut dokumentiert ist, sehe ich da gerade nicht so das problem.
<Guest64037> ich habe es früher immer manuell gemacht, mit debian, ist aber lange her.... ok ich werde ins wiki schauen
<LetoThe2nd> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung sollte eigentlich alles schön zeigen
<LetoThe2nd> Guest64037: ach ne, da war was: http://www.golem.de/news/alles-andere-als-schrottreif-neue-linux-distributionen-fuer-alte-computer-1510-116627.html
<LetoThe2nd> Guest64037: würde ich zumindest mal drüberlesen und bedenken.
<Guest64037> werde ich mir gleich durchlesen
<Guest64037> haben jetzt /dev/sda1 mit ext4 76 GB und /dev/sda5 mit 4 GB swap, klingt gut, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> für was für ein gerät in etwa?
<Guest64037> altes laptop mit 1,6 ghz 1kern cpu
<Guest64037> 80 GB platte
<Guest64037> ich weiß, sowas gibt's heutzutage schon als usb-stick :-)
<LetoThe2nd> sagt aber jetzt leider nix über die ram-grösse aus, z.b.
<LetoThe2nd> und gerade die wär ja für swap interessant
<Guest64037> ach so, klar, 1 GB ram, wird auf 2 GB aufgerüstet, dann sollte 4 GB swap ok sein
<LetoThe2nd> jo, dann 3 oder 4G
<LetoThe2nd> fakt ist dass wenn das ding überhaupt mal anfängt zu swappen, steht es sowieso. also so weit irgendwie möglich sicherstellen dass das ram für den normalbetrieb ausreicht.
<Guest64037> andere frage: mein laptop kann nicht von usb-stick booten. wäre es theoretisch möglich, dass von GRUB aus manuell dann statt die festplatte den usb-stick boote?
<LetoThe2nd> möglich, aber tendenziell unerfreulich. brenn lieber ne cd.
<Guest64037> ich habe gerade eine dvd-rw gebrannt, die installation läuft, dauert eine ewigkeit. werde jetzt aber durchhalten :-)
<LetoThe2nd> "dauert eine ewigkeit" ist wohl die generalbeschriebung für ein ubuntu auf so nem gerät
<Guest64037> sonst hätte ich von DVD booten können, bis ich GRUB sehe und dann von da aus von usb-stick weiterbooten lassen, dann wäre die installation deutlich schneller
<Guest64037> LetoThe2nd, nein, es gibt viele Kurzzugriffe auf die DVD, das macht alles sehr langsam
<LetoThe2nd> klar dvd-rw ist natürlich noch mal speziell langsamer.
<Guest64037> installer abgestürzt, alles von vorne
<Guest64037> die dvd-rw ist nagelneu und wurde mit brasero gebrannt
<LetoThe2nd> das hat ja nix damit zu tun dass das medium an und für sich einfach langsamer als z.b. dvd ist.
<Guest64037> jetzt dauert es wieder 10 minuten, bis ich den boot-bildschirm sehe :-(
<LetoThe2nd> mei, und 1GB für nen live-modus, was der installer ja faktisch ist... da kann jeder zeit wieder was sein.
<LetoThe2nd> das ganze ist in jedem fall ein abenteuer mit offenem ausgang
<Guest64037> ich kann in der zeit deinen artikel lesen :-)
<Mister_Q> guten abend :)
<Wichtelmann> hallo zusammen, ich habe ein problem mit den software-center ubuntu 15.10
<Wichtelmann> falcher chanel oder keienr da?
<Chrissem> hi
<Schnabeltierchen> Jemand eine Ahnung wie ich Extra-Tasten auf Laptop-Tastaturen unter Ubuntu nuten kann?
<Fuchs> Schnabeltierchen: kommt darauf an, ob die als Tasten erkannt werden (das Programm xev  hilft da) oder als ACPI Event
<Fuchs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xmodmap  ist sicher ein Anfang
<Schnabeltierchen> als acpi-event... Mhm dazu müssten diese tasten erkannt werden... da bin ich dran :P
<Fuchs> acpi_listen wuerde die ACPI Events anzeigen
<Schnabeltierchen> okay, acpi_listen reagiert nicht auf die tasten
<Fuchs> und xev auch nicht? 
<Fuchs> wenn beides nicht: dann hast Du wohl Pech. Was ist das fuer ein Laptop? 
<Schnabeltierchen> Das ist ne gute Frage, ein WB-B55 Model, aber frag nicht nach der Marke.
<Fuchs> meint xev auch nichts zu den Tasten? 
<Schnabeltierchen> xev reagiert nur bei einer von 3
<Fuchs> Je nach Hersteller gibt es noch Kernelmodule ("Treiber"), die man laden kann. Aber ohne Marke wird das schwierig 
<Schnabeltierchen> Ich hab den Laptop vorm Müll gerettet. Das Herstellerschild war ab...
<Fuchs> dann wird das schwierig. 
<Schnabeltierchen> Genau deswegen hab ich ja hier bei den Profis nachgefragt :D
<Fuchs> Hexen koennen leider auch wir nicht, wenn sowohl xev wie auch acpi_listen nicht reagieren :( 
<Schnabeltierchen> xev reagiert ja, aber nur bei einer der 3 tasten :P
<Fuchs> die bekommst Du dann auch, die anderen beiden halt nicht
<Yoshimo> GCC 	MB05 (WB-B55) 	Software 	av5100 module http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net/?page=laptop_matrix , eventuell das Ding?
<Yoshimo> http://www.treiberupdate.de/treiber/cebop.html wird auch erwähnt bei duckduckgo
<Schnabeltierchen> Könnte sein....
<Yoshimo> cebop Krystaltech Lynx Europe GmbH
<Schnabeltierchen> cebob bzw lynx passen... die windowstreiber hab ich zum teil von lynx bekommen...
<Schnabeltierchen> wie für ich das ein?
<jokrebel> Windowstreiber kann man nicht "einführen" unter Linux ;-)
<Schnabeltierchen> http://sourceforge.net/projects/rfswitch/ <-- ist auch kein windowstreiber, was yoshimo vorgeschlagen hat
<Schnabeltierchen> okay war ne readme dabei, die studier ich gerade
<Schnabeltierchen> Okay, leider funktionieren die beiden Kernelmodule nicht bei meiner Kiste.
<Chrissem> was probierst du?
<Schnabeltierchen> Hardwaretasten an einem Laptop zu nutzen.
<Schnabeltierchen> Manche Tastaturen haben Extra-Tasten um Programme direkt zu starten, Wifi-An/Aus usw..
<Schnabeltierchen> xev reagiert nur auf 1 von 3 tasten...
<Chrissem> also ich hatte das problem nicht habe auch einen laptop -> altes modell
<Chrissem> habe ich so gefunden xD
<Chrissem> und dache mir ok pack ich einfach linux drauf
<Schnabeltierchen> Ja Linux läuft ja auch schon, auch im Multiboot mit WinXP, nur die Extra-Tasten unter Linux...
<MARCIN> Hallo, ich versuche auf meinem PC Ubuntu von einem USB Stick zu starten, es kommt aber nachdem der alles geladen hat ein Login Screen und der will benutzername und passwort haben?
<Chrissem> mal mit root-root
<Chrissem> probiert
<Chrissem> oder einfach mal googlen
<MARCIN> habe ich schon, aber ich finde nichts. der gleiche stick funktioniert bei meinem notebook ohne probleme. Könnte es an der grafikkarte von nvidia liegen
<Chrissem> ja nvidia und linux mögen sich nicht so wirklich
<jokrebel> Chrissem: Was soll root-root bei Ubuntu welches keinen aktiven rootaccount hat bringen?
<jokrebel> ach? Hier läuft Linux auf verschiedenen NVidia-Karten prima
<MARCIN> naja, auf meinem notebook ist haswell only und im pc haswell +nvidia 750ti, und der treiber zeigt auch die schrift nicht richtigig an, da kommt so ein flackern
<satorisanja> moin
<satorisanja> guten Abend
<satorisanja> Das mit dem Plugin funktioniert .... 
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-27
<tuor> hi, kann ich die "places" vom nautilus aendern bzw. einen hinzufuegen, ohne einen eigenen Patch zu schreiben (villeicht hat sich etwas gaendert in der Zwischenzeit)? (https://askubuntu.com/questions/325518/how-can-i-edit-nautilus-places-sidebar-and-unity-quicklist)
<tuor> Ah haette nur noch mehr Antworten lesen muessen, dort ist eine andere Loesung gelistet. Mal sehen ob das klappt.
<tuor> Hmm scheint aber nicht zum hinzufuegen von Eintraegen zu taugen. :(
<tuor> Ich habe es so versucht: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12978158/ Nach dem neu einloggen war es immer noch da (dank dem Eintrag in config/user-dirs.conf). Im Nautilus seh ich aber nichts.
<tuor> (noch da -> die Zeilen in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<cato> Hallo, ich möchte von einem windows in qemu auf ein verezichnis auf dem linux/ubuntu host zugreifen. habe dafür -netdev user,smb=/opt verwendet, eine temporäre smb.conf wird erstellt, aber es läuft kein smbd
<cato> irgendwelche hinweise?
<Chrissem> cato: was meinst du mit "es läuft kein smbd"?
<bekks> NAja, dass kein smbd läuft :)
<cato> also: als root /usr/sbin/smbd -s /tmp/qemu*/smb.conf -F tut
<cato> kriegt man das zufällig auch als user und automatisch hin? oder zumindest mit brauchbarer fehlermeldung?
<bekks> Samba musst du manuell starten, qemu tut das nicht.
<bekks> Und als root kann man keinen Sambaserver starten.
<cato> warum nicht?
<bekks> Weil Samba privileged ports nutzt, auf denen man als User keinen Server starten darf.
<cato> 14:37:36 < bekks> Und als root kann man keinen Sambaserver starten.
<bekks> als user :)
<cato> du widersprichst dich irgendwie
<cato> ok, mit setcap 'cap_net_bind_service=+ep' /usr/sbin/smbd kann ich es jetzt auch als user starten
<cato> bleibt die frage, warum es nicht automatisch gestartet wird, wie die man-page es suggeriert
<bekks> Die man page von was?
<cato> qemu
<cato> http://linux.die.net/man/1/qemu-kvm nach "smb=" suchen
<schnuppi> Hallo, habe nach dem Upgrade auf 15.10 ein Problem mit meiner Netzwerkkarte von Realtek. Habe schon die Treiber r8168 und r8169 ausprobiert, aber beide funktionieren nicht. Kann nach Einrichtung der Verbindung nicht mal den Router anpingen.
<ppq> schnuppi, offenbar wurde die unterstützung dafür entfernt. einfache lösung: bei 14.04 bleiben. wenn du zeit hast: rausfinden, welches update dafür verantwortlich ist und problem beheben
<schnuppi> ppq: Habe gerade den network-manager deinstalliert, die Verbindung über /etc/network/interfaces eingerichtet, dann hatte ich für 3 Sekunden eine Verbindung (Router pingen) und jetzt ist sie wieder weg. O.o
<bekks> Bisher haben wir keine Fehlermeldunge, kein Chipset genannt bekommen.
<jokrebel> warum sollte "network-manager entfernen" ein Treiberproblem lösen, schnuppi?
<ppq> das klingt dann eher nach fehlkonfiguration deinerseits als nach entfernter hardwareunterstützung ;)
<schnuppi> jokrebel: Hatte bei 15.04 den network-manager nicht installiert und wollte den alten Zustand wiederherstellen.
<jokrebel> Klingt jetzt nicht gerade nach Standard-Installation...
<nagetier> schnuppi, schau ob lspci -v ein verwendetes Modul listet
<schnuppi> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<schnuppi> und das Modul ist gerade r8168
<nagetier> schnuppi, Treiber ist jedenfalls vorhanden
<schnuppi> 'ip a' zeigt auch alles richtig an.
<bekks> dmesg zeigt was an?
<schnuppi> r8168: link down; r8168: link up
<bekks> Und die komplette Ausgabe von dmesg=?
<schnuppi> Habe doch keine Verbindung und kann es nicht rüberkopieren. o.o
<bekks> Solange Du USB hast, ist das keine Ausrede.
<Rochvellon> usb-stick?
<schnuppi> Moment
<schnuppi> https://dpaste.de/nOhJ
<mrkramps> ich glaube, das lan-gerät ist dein geringstes problem
<bekks> Wundervoll, ein call trace name dem anderen. Neustart, das ganze nochmal.
<schnuppi> Was bedeutet das?
<schnuppi> :D
<bekks> Was bedeutet das Wort "Neustart"?
<schnuppi> https://dpaste.de/2Ah0
<schnuppi> Und? o.o
<bekks> Wenn ich noich einmal dieses o.o sehe, ist Schluss mit lustig.
<bekks> Zum einen flippt dein Kernel wegen deiner Grafik aus, dann ist auch noch ein Dateisystem fritte, und man sieht keine wlan Verbindungsversuche in dmesg.
<koegs> vielleicht weil es um einen Ethernet Adapter geht? :D
<schnuppi> Genau.
<koegs> aber ja, im dmesg sieht man mehr Probleme als nur eine schlechte netzwerkverbindung
<schnuppi> bekks: Welches Dateisystem ist fritte? sdb1 ist der USB-Stick.
<mrkramps> egal, was man da jetzt noch machen könnte … nicht mit dieser kernel-version
<koegs> wenn "ip" schon segfaultet... hoffen und schauen ob noch einer der alten kernel vorhanden ist
<schnuppi> Habe erst gestern alle alten Kernel deinstalliert.
<schnuppi> Und die Grafik funktioniert super.
<koegs> da gibt es dann zwei Optionen, alte ubuntu Version installieren oder alten kernel manuell installieren und hoffen
<schnuppi> Also zumindest die Intel-Grafik, um die nvidia-Karte habe ich mich noch nicht gekümmert.
<nagetier> schnuppi, versuche mal dein Glück mit ifconfig und richte die Verbindung temporär ein
<schnuppi> Habe jetzt nochmal r8169 probiert und damit klappt die Verbindung, wenn ich nach dem Reboot einmal "sudo ifdown down/up" ausführe.
<schnuppi> "ifdown eth0" und "ifup eth0" meinte ich.
<nagetier> schnuppi, blackliste das modul
<schnuppi> nagetier: Habe jetzt r8168 geblacklisted und alles funktioniert. aber in dmesg steht immer noch ein ifquery segfault.
<schnuppi> Naja, Hauptsache es klappt jetzt wieder. Danke! :D
<schnuppi> Jetzt ist der Mauszeiger eingefroren. Das Grafikproblem ist wohl doch schlimmer als gedacht. :-(
<schnuppi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1492764
<jokrebel> Bevor jemand fragt: https://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2015/10/27/wartungsarbeiten-am-27-10-um-20-uhr/
<schnuppi> Gibt wohl noch keine Lösung für das Grafikproblem.
<ubudesk> moin
<ubudesk> kennt sich jemand mit raids aus (synology) ?
<ubudesk> bekomme die festplatte unter ubuntu nicht gemountet
<ubudesk> hm
<ubudesk> handelt sich dabei um ein synology hybrid raid, das irgendwie kein richtiges raid ist
<ubudesk> http://pastebin.com/AmS6q6Rf - die erste platte (wd 500gb)
<ubudesk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12981566/
<Seenix_> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Laptop unter Ubuntu. Er war längere Zeit inaktiv zugeklappt. Nach dem Aufklappen sehe ich zwar die Hintergrundbeleuchtung angehen, aber keinerlei Grafik oder Text.
<dadrc> Schalt mal mit Ctrl Alt F1 auf ein Terminal und dann mit Ctrl Alt F7 wieder zurück
<jokrebel> Seenix_: Versuch mal strg+alt+f2
<dadrc>  oder F2 ;)
<Seenix_> Ich habe Daten auf der Ramdisk die ich noch gerne sicher möchte.  
<Seenix_> Habe ich schon versucht, aber auf der Anzeige sehe ich immer noch nichts.
<bekks> Dann hast du ziemlich sicher verloren.
<nagetier> bliebe noch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/magic_sysrq
<Seenix_> Er reagiert irgendwie auf die Tasten (disk läuft mal an) aber Capslock reagiert nicht.
<ppq> schließ mal eine usb-tastatur oder eine usb-maus an. hatte mal einen ähnlichen fall, wo das bloße anstecken merkwürdigerweise geholfen und das system aufgeweckt hat, nachdem es auf maus- und tastatureingaben nach dem aufwecken aus standby nicht mehr reagierte
<nagetier> ok, sysrq könnte etwas verfrüht gewesen sein
<ppq> zumal dann ja der ram-inhalt futsch ist
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> per ssh wäre noch ein Versuch, falls eingerichtet und laufend
<ppq> wenn du firewire hast, könntest du versuchen, per DMA von extern den ram auszulesen. hab ich aber nie gemacht und weiß nicht welches equipment dazu nötig wäre
<Seenix_> bin mir nicht sicher ob ssh läuft
<Seenix_> ist ein thinkpad, der hat firewire, wenn du das meinst. 
<jokrebel> Seenix_: Nur wenn Du es irgendwann installiert hast. Der ssh-Server ist standardmäßig nicht installiert.
<Seenix_> also gerade mal probiert, was geht ist FN Licht, Tastatur licht anschalten, die NUM reagiert auch, nur Caps Lock nicht
<Seenix_> eigentlich müsste bei caps lock ja auch die kontroll lampe angehen
<Seenix_> wenn ich jetzt ctrl alt F2, gedrückt habe wie kann ich einfach rausbekommen ob das geklappt hat?
<Seenix_> eigentlich müßte er doch piepen, wenn ich mehrmals was eingebe
<ppq> username eintippen, enter, passwort eintippen, enter. dann mit einem befehl (gibts, müsste man nachschlagen) die numlock LED togglen
<Seenix_> Ich habe eine USB Maus ab und angesteckt, hat aber nichts gebracht :(
<ppq> setleds -D +num /dev/tty2
<ppq> da
<Seenix_> probiere ich mal ppq, 
<Seenix_> Hey cool, funktioniert
<ppq> dann installier doch mal openssh-server
<Seenix_> kannst du mir die Befehle dazu sagen?
<ppq> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ppq> nicht vergessen, danach noch dein passwort zu tippen
<Seenix_> startet der dann auch automatisch?
<ppq> ja
<schnuppi> Wie kann ich denn nvidia-prime so einstellen, dass immer die nvidia-Grafik und nicht Intel verwendet wird?
<leszek> schnuppi: im bios kannst du dass nicht ? Also einfach die Intel ausschalten ?
<schnuppi> leszek: Auch gut. Schaue gleich mal nach. Danke.
<schnuppi> leszek: Habe keine Option im BIOS gefunden.
<leszek> Seltsam.  Evtl. ist ein BIOS Update erforderlich. Falls nicht weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter hybrid grafik ist aus meiner sicht teufelszeug :P
<chof> nabend
<Seenix_> vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, besonders an ppq. Ich versuche jetzt mal die Daten zu sichern.
<ppq> viel glück
<Seenix_> Habe alle Daten sichern können. Vielen Dank nochmal.
<ppq> schön
<Seenix_> Gibt es jetzt vielleicht noch ein Befehlt, Grafik reset oder so, den ich ausprobieren könnte? jetzt ist das risiko ja nicht mehr so hoch daten zu verlieren
<ppq> ja
<ppq> sudo service lightdm restart
<ppq> das ist aber nur für X. da du auch auf dem TTY kein bild hast, kann es sein, dass das nicht hilft
<ppq> ansonsten einfach mal rebooten
<Seenix_> ok, er hat lange gerödelt, aber keine verbesserung
<Seenix_> dann werde ich ihn gleich neu starten
<Seenix_> vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe
<Seenix_> gute nacht
<ppq> jo, n8
<DerRaiden> brauche mal ne meinung über das ubuntu phone Aquaris E5
<k1l> es ist halt kein android oder iOS. aber die bedienung ist ganz clever
<ppq> http://www.inside-handy.de/handys/bq-readers-aquaris-e5-hd-ubuntu-edition/test
<DerRaiden> danke
<DerRaiden> bin vlt am überlegen so als zweithdy zum testen mal
<k1l> DerRaiden: bei ubuntusers.de gibts auch einige tests
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-28
<tuor> Zu den mobile phones, gibt es ein Mobiltelefon welches eine gute und schnelle Kamera hat, wasserdicht ist und ubuntu drauf lauffen kann? (Muss nicht standard maessig drauf sein)
<partikel> was muss ich imPCmanFM in Host eintragen um auf Google Drive zuzugreifen
<partikel> ?
<partikel> hallo?
<tuor> partikel, es wird dir jemand Antworten wenn er die Antwort kennt, Zeit hat und lust hat. (oder so aehnlich)
<tuor> Gibt es ein Werkzeug mit dem man (graphisch) sich seine Backups anschauen und verwalten kann? (standard Backup Ubuntu 14.04)
<bekks> Ubuntu hat kein Standardbackup.
<bekks> Wie machst du deine Backups?
<tuor> Deja Dup
<tuor> System Settings -> System -> Backup
<tuor> Dachte daher das koenne man "standard" nennen.
<tuor> Ich habe es ueber die Systemsteuerung eingerichtet. Das funktioniert regelmaessig und automatisch.
<bekks> Dejadup habe ich nie benutzt.
<tuor> Nun habe ich ~/VirtualBox VMs neu zu den zu ignorierenden Ordner hinzugefuegt. Ich wollte einfach die schon gemachten Sicherrungen loeschen, denn die brauchen einiges an Platz (VMs eben).
<tuor> bekks, ah ok. Na dann vielleicht jemand anderes... ;)
<leszek> tuor: die backups von dejadup sind doch normale kopien der dateien bzw. verzeichnisstruktur. Oder wird das noch in ein tar.xz oder so gepackt ? 
<leszek> sollte also gehen da auch nachträglich was rauszulöschen
<tuor> leszek, das zeugs ist mit GPG verschluesselt.
<leszek> achso
<tuor> Ein Beispiel eines Namens: duplicity-inc.20151008T073023Z.to.20151015T064302Z.vol325.difftar.gpg
<mpr_> Moin moin!
<stevieh> die nehmen duplicity, grafisch wüsste ich da jetzt nix
<mpr_> Ich habe mich heute mal an die Wartung meines seit rund einem Jahr unberührten Mythbuntu-Systems gemacht. Massig Updates, zwischendurch sollte ich neu booten. Macht die Kiste jetzt leider nicht mehr
<mpr_> Ich komme leider auch nicht mit Strg-Alt-F1 auf eine Shell
<mpr_> Recovery Modus in Grub funktioniert auch nicht
<tuor> stevieh, ok. Dann muss ich eben Zeit mit dem Man verbringen.
<mpr_> Irgendwelche spontane Ideen dazu? 
<mpr_> * Starting bluetooth daemon [OK], dann bleibt er stehen
<stevieh> gibt es da einen abgesicherten modus?
<tuor> mpr_, alten kernel mal probieren
<mpr_> tuor: FATAL: kernel too old Kernel Panic
<mpr_> :-O
<mpr_> Das war allerdings der älteste...
<tuor> Hast du eine Datensicherung? Kannst du Backup einspielen und dann Schrittweise aktualisieren (erst mal nur Kernel und was dazu benoetigt wird)?
<mpr_> Die Sicherung habe ich heute mal ausgelassen… ;)
<mpr_> tuor: Der jüngste 2.x Kernel bleibt auch nach dem Bluetooth Daemon hängen
<tuor> Bevor du ein Jahr Aktualisierungen nachholst? Hmm. Also wenn weder abgesicherter modus noch alter kernel oder eine Kombination funktionieren, dann bleiblt dir nur live CD/USB uebrig.
<stevieh> na, da kann man ja schon mal schauen, was hängt...
<stevieh> wir sind ja nicht in Redmond hier
<mpr_> tuor: Ja, das habe ich jetzt davon. 
<tuor> Ich meinte dass man ausser ueber boot Parameter nicht viel Einfluss nehmen kann.
 * mpr_ geht mal einen USB-Stick suchen
<tuor> mpr_, bzw. lies mal: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/notfall
<stevieh> wer sagt denn, dass die Kiste überhaupt stehen bleibt?
<tuor> stevieh, mpr_
<stevieh> nö
<tuor> stevieh, das habe ich schon so verstanden: 12:37:07 mpr_ | * Starting bluetooth daemon [OK], dann bleibt er stehen
<mpr_> stevieh: Er bleibt definitiv hängen
<mpr_> Und ich komme auch nicht auf eine Shell
<stevieh> ohne irgendwas weiter zu sagen?
<mpr_> stevieh: Genau. Der lila Bootscreen blinkt weiter lustig vor sich hin, aber es tut sich nichts mehr
<stevieh> lila bootscreen?
<tuor> man koennte versuchen anstatt dem graphischen oder nicht graphischen Login Bildschirm, direct eine shell zu starten.
<stevieh> da hat er noch nicht drauf geantwortet, ob es sowas gibt
<mpr_> se
<mpr_> stevieh: Plymouth heisst der, glaube ich. Und nach einem Tastendruck sehe ich alternativ die Meldungen
<stevieh> versuch mal das ganze ohne plymouth zu starten?
<mpr_> tuor: Das klingt doch gut. 
<mpr_> stevieh: Das können wir gerne als erstes probieren
<mpr_> stevieh: Wobei ich ja derzeit die /etc/default/grub auch gar nicht editieren kann
<stevieh> weil sie r/o gemounted ist, das kann man ändern, musste aber nicht, kannst ja erstmal die command line beim booten ändern
<mpr_> stevieh: bin ich gerade bei. Einfach noplymouth anhängen reicht allerdings nicht, merke ich gerade
<mpr_> Ok, noplymouth statt allem anderen. Aber er hängt wieder nach dem Bluetooth Daemon
<stevieh> dann musste rausbekommen, was danach passiert
<mpr_> OK, lade gerade die 14.04.3 ISO runter
<mpr_> 1 GB dauert aber einen Moment
<mpr_> Wird ein 2 GB Stick dafür reichen?
<stevieh> klar, sogar ein Gig sollte reichen, oder?
<mpr_> Ist ewig her, dass ich solche Frickeleien gemacht habe. Da waren ISOs noch so groß wie CDs
<mpr_> Die Mythbuntu-Kiste ist schon jahrelang in Gebrauch. Letztes Jahr mussten wir allerdings von DVB-T auf Sat wechseln, und statt LAN hätte es WLAN sein sollen. (wg. Umzug)
<mpr_> Sat funktioniert gut genug zum Aufnehmen und gucken. WLAN habe ich nicht zum laufen gekriegt. Und seit einem Jahr hatte ich keine Zeit, das mal anzugehen. Bis heute...
<mpr_> So, muss erstmal weg. Bis später. Vielen Dank soweit erstmal...
<mpr_> tuor stevieh Da bin ich wieder, bewaffnet mit einem Live-USB-Stick
<mrkramps> mpr_, dann fängste auf der kiste mal mit den logdateien an, wa?
<mrkramps> systemfestplatte im live-system einbinden und /var/log/dmesg wäre so der erste schritt
<mpr_> mrkramps: Wie heißt denn der Standard IRC Client in Ubuntu?
<mpr_> Dann wird es leichter, die logs im Pastebin zu verlinken
<mrkramps> mpr_, ich weiß nicht, was in ubuntu vorinstalliert ist, in xubuntu wäre es xchat2
<mrkramps> aber stattdessen eher hexchat verwenden, oder einfach webchat über browser
<mrkramps> https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-de
<mpr_> jetzt muss ich erstmal die tastatur auf Deutsch umstellen. Sonst wird das mit : und / schwierig
<mrkramps> setxkbmap de
<mpr_> mrkramps: Super, danke
<mpr__> Auf gehts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12989696/ mrkramps 
<mrkramps> mpr__, aus der dmesg-ausgabe geht für mich keine fehlerursache hrevor
<mrkramps> *hervor
<mrkramps> mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, warum da ein non-PAE-Kernel läuft
<mpr__> mrkramps: das system ist bestimmt schon üälter als zehn jahre
<mrkramps> mpr__, cpu ist ein E5400 von 2009 …
<mpr__> naja, zehn nicht. Aber über 5
<mpr__> mrkramps: Ich habe es einmal migriert
<mrkramps> ok
<mpr__> mit welchem log machen wir weiter?
<mrkramps>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mpr__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12989827/
<mpr__> mrkramps: Für mich zum Verständnis: Wenn es am xserver liegen würde, müsste ich doch aber auf die Shell kommen, oder?
<mrkramps> eigentlich schon
<mrkramps> mpr__, der ausgabe nach sollte auch der XServer korrekt initialisiert werden
<mrkramps> mpr__, hast du unter /var/log noch log files für mythTV selber?
<mpr__> mrkramps: Ja. Aber da würde ich das Problem nicht vermuten. Das System bootet nicht mehr vollständig. Habe heute seit über einem Jahr mal wieder Updates gemacht. Zwischendrin kam die Aufforderung zum neu booten
<mpr__> mrkramps: Eher in Richtung Kernel und / oder Module
<mrkramps> die aufforderung neu zu booten ging sicherlich einher mit einer kernel-aktualisierung
<mpr__> mrkramps: Denke ich auch. Jetzt bleibt er nach dem Start des Bluetooth Daemon stehen.
<mpr__> stevieh tuor Ihr dürft auch gerne wieder mitmachen. :)
<mrkramps> mpr__, hängen außder dem VGA monitor, der maus und der tastatur noch weitere geräte an den anschlüssen?
<mpr__> Nur das LAN-Kabel
<mpr__> Vielleicht sind die Logs auch nicht komplett, habe mit Strg-Alt-Entf neu gestartet. Soll ich mal Magic SysRQ machen?
<mrkramps> kannst du mal ausprobieren, und auch einmal ohne das LAN-kabel starten
<mpr_> Ok, dann bin ich jetzt wieder hier…
<mpr_> ok, ohne Lan bootet er auch nicht
<mrkramps> war nur ein schuss ins blaue
<mpr_> Jetzt boote ich wieder ins live-System und habe dann aktuelle logs
<mrkramps> nur um das nochmal sicherzustellen, du nimmst auch die logdateien von der systemplatte in dem gerät und nicht der livesitzung?
<mpr_> mrkramps: Hehe, ja
<mrkramps> ich wollte nur nochmal sicher gehen ^^
<mpr__> Womit machen wir weiter?
<mpr__> Die älteren Kernel booten übrigens auch nicht, falls das eine hilfreiche Info ist
<mrkramps> wenn du den bootvorgang diesmal mit magic sysrq abgebrochen hast, dann hätte ich gerne nochmal die beiden logs
<mpr__> Welche waren das nochmal
<mrkramps>  /var/log/dmesg und /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mpr__> dmesg ist von heute morgen, da gibt es kein neues
<mpr__> und  X0rg.0 auch
<mrkramps> mpr__, irgendwas aktuelles dabei? syslog oder so?
<mpr__> syslog, kern, auth, boot
<mrkramps> wenn di aktueller sind, dann bitte einen pastebin davon
<mpr__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12990180/ syslog
<mpr__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12990193/ kern.log
<mpr__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12990205/ auth.log
<mpr__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12990210/ boot.log
<nagetier> endlich mal jemand der die Informationen zackig bereitstellt :)
<mrkramps> mpr__, wofür verwendest du auf dem gerät bluetooth?
<mpr_> Gar nicht
<nagetier> oO
<mpr_> Bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob das Mainboard Bluetooth hat
<mpr_> Startet BT oder nicht? Er sagt ja [OK] beim Daemon
<nagetier> Dann entfernt doch den Service?
<mpr_> nagetier: Der Rechner muss heute abend wieder laufen. Wenn wir kein Fernsehen gucken können, gibt es Ärger ;)
<nagetier> oha ;)
<mpr_> nagetier: Er bootet ja nicht durch, ich komme nicht auf eine Shell
<nagetier> chroot in das System und manipulieren?
<mpr_> nagetier Hätte ich keine Angst vor
<nagetier> mpr_, dann hau rein
<mpr_> nagetier: Wäre mir aber lieber, die Fehlerquelle zu kennen. Nicht dass ich noch mehr kaputt mache
<mrkramps> chroot macht aber erst sinn, wenn wir überhaupt 'ne idee haben, woran es liegen könnte
<mrkramps> nagetier, bist herzlich eingeladen mitzuraten
<nagetier> mrkramps, meinst nicht das BT deaktivieren schon helfen würde.. hatte euer Gespräch und die Logs nicht verfolgt
<mrkramps> ja, das deaktivieren von bluetoothd wäre auch mein nächster vorschlag gewesen
<nagetier> klar, wenn der eh nicht genutzt wird
<mpr_> mrkramps: Sehr gerne. Wie?
<mrkramps> wie war das noch!? /etc/init/bluetoothd.conf mit einem texteditor bearbeiten
<mrkramps> und die "start on" zeile auskommentieren
<nagetier> ist auf dem System schon systemd vorhanden?
<mrkramps> nein
<nagetier> ah, ok
<mrkramps> kernel 3.2 verweist auf 12.04
<mpr_> Wie wäre es damit?
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung#Deaktivierung-beim-Start
<mpr_> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bluetooth-beim-start-ausschalten/
<nagetier> :)
<mrkramps> nein, das deaktiviert den deamon aber nicht
<mrkramps> das block nur ein tatsächlihc vorhandenes bluetooth-gerät
<mpr_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup
<mrkramps> was versuchst du mir jetzt zu sagen?
<nagetier> würde die Paket einfach deinstallieren
<mrkramps> sudo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/bluetooth.override"
<mpr_> Beim dritten Eintrag steht wie man es in /etc/bluetooth/main.conf deaktiviert
<mrkramps> MANN!!!!!
<mrkramps> das deaktiviert alles aber nicht den bluetooth daemon
<mpr_> ok
<mrkramps> nicht das gerät soll ausgeschaltet werden, sondern der dienst
<mpr_> permission denied
<mpr_> mrkramps: Um das nicht im Live-System anzuwenden, muss doch der Pfad bestimmt irgendwie anders sein
<mrkramps> mpr_, natürlich
<mpr_> Hmm, bin in /etc/init auf dem echten System und er sagt trotzdem permission denied
<bekks> Wenn du was genau tust?
<mpr_> Ok, jetzt habe ich’s
<mpr_> Bluetooth ist aus, aber er bootet trotzdem nicht
<mpr_> :´-(
<tuor> mpr_, sorry war weg und bin auch wieder.
<mpr_> Gerade habe ich den USB-Stick wieder angesteckt, der wird umgehend erkannt: [sdb] No caching mode page found und so weiter
<mpr_> Das System schmiert also nicht ab
<HoloIRCUser1> Hallo. Meine Systempartition hat sich auf Read-only gesetzt. Kann nichts mehr starten. Lässt sich da per tty was reparieren? 
<mrkramps> mpr_, also bootet linux durch, kommt aber nich in die shell und kann entsprechend auch keine oberfläche starten …
<mrkramps> hm hm hm, vielleicht ist bei der aktualisierung was schief gelaufen?
<mpr_> mrkramps: Scheint ganz so
<mpr_> mrkramps: Mit Sicherheit
<mrkramps>  /var/log/apt/term.log könnte da interessant sein
<mpr_> Ok, das Livesystem bootet gerade wieder hoch
<HoloIRCUser1> Zur Klärung. Der Desktop startet, aber vorher kommt immer eine Fehlerkonsole die ich mit Exit verlassen muss. 
<bekks> Fehlerkonsole?
<mrkramps> HoloIRCUser1, schau dir mal den festplattenstatus an
<bekks> Irgendwelche Fehlemeldungen?
<HoloIRCUser1> mrkramps: wie genau  bzw. mit welchem Befehl? 
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus
<mrkramps> HoloIRCUser1, außerdem solltest du bekks frage beantworten …
<mpr__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12990523/
<mpr_> mrkramps: Ich versuche mal, eine root shell zu kriegen
<HoloIRCUser1> Sorry, ich bin grade pet Handy hier, da ist es schwer, den Überblick zu behalten. 
<HoloIRCUser1> Bekks: irgend eine Art Notfalls modus am Anfang wo ich ein paar befehle eingeben kann. 
<mpr_> mrkramps: In den recovery mode komme ich also auch nicht
<mrkramps> fehler bei der aktualisierung sehe ich keine, aber ist schon irgendwie merkwürdig, wa die 2.6er kernel auf dem system machen
<mpr_> Wie gesagt, das System läuft seit 2007
<mrkramps> ah, ok … dann sind die noch aus 10.04
<bekks> HoloIRCUser1: Was steht denn dann alles auf deinem Bildschirm?
<HoloIRCUser1> Ich hab noch mal neu gebootet. Da steht was von "Emergency mode". 
<bekks> Und was steht da noch so?
<mrkramps> HoloIRCUser1, verwendest du DualBoot mit Windows?
<HoloIRCUser1> nichts s auf irgendwelche fehlst hindeutet. Nur der Willkommenstext in dem der Befehl journalctl aufgeführt ist. 
<bekks> Ich fragte Dich was da auf deinem Bildschirm steht. Ich will den kompletten Text, nicht einzelne Wörter.
<HoloIRCUser1> Mrkramps: nein, nur Ubuntu. 
<mrkramps> vor allem steht da drin, was man tun soll
<mrkramps> https://i.stack.imgur.com/7Dhyo.jpg
<bekks> Sowas. Da steht ja was man tun soll. :)
<HoloIRCUser1> Da steht was von 'journalctl - xb" um die systemlogs  anzuschauen. Ih weiß halt nicht, wonach ich da Ausschau halten soll. 
<bekks> Nach Fehlern, vorzugsweise.
<HoloIRCUser1> Bekks: ja, der Text ist es. 
<mpr_> Wie komme ich denn jetzt auf eine Shell?
<bekks> mpr_: Eine Beschreibung des aktuellen Zustandes wäre dabei hilfreich.
<HoloIRCUser1> Ich schau mir gerade das log an, aber bisher sehe ich nichts von Fehlermeldungen. 
<mpr_> Ha!
<mpr_> Bin auf einer root shell
<HoloIRCUser1> Da steht 'fsck failed with error code 4".
<bekks> HoloIRCUser1: GAnze Fehlemeldungen im Kontext bitte, nicht irgendwelche Meldungen, und dann noch ohne Zeitangabe aus dem Log.
<HoloIRCUser1> "failed to start file system check on root device'
<mrkramps> dann sollte man dieses fsck vielleicht mal manuell ausführen
<HoloIRCUser1> Vor dem ersten Fehler steht "/dev/sda1: contains a file system with inodes that were part of a unexpected inconsistency.'
<mrkramps> jaja, besser wäre das
<bekks> Du bist natürlich bis ans Ende des Logs gegangen und hast "hinten" angefangen zu lesen?
<bekks> Sonst liest du womöglich uralte Fehlermeldungen.
<HoloIRCUser1> Ja, hab ich. Und die Fehlermeldungen sind laut Zeitangabe von meinem letzten Bootversuch, würde ich sagen. 
<bekks> Ja, dann auf ans Werkm Livecd booten und manuell fsck -f ausführen.
<HoloIRCUser1> Das wird schwierig, da ich momentan keine live-cd hab. Muss ich mir erst mal irgendwo besorgen. 
<bekks> Ja.
<HoloIRCUser1> Danke jedenfalls erstmal. 
<mpr_> mrkramps: was kann ich denn auf der root shell jetzt schlaues machen?
<bekks> Gucken warum die Kiste nicht booted wäre mal ein Anfang.
<mrkramps> mpr_, um ehrlich zu sein, keine ahnung … keines meiner system war jemals so hinüber, dass ich da rein müsste
<mrkramps> wobei, ist das jetzt ein vollwertige root-shell oder nur die notfallvariante?
<bekks> DAs klang vorhin nach rescue shell eines VPS hosters oder so.
<HoloIRCUser1> Könnte ich eventuell fsck auch von einer anderen Ubuntu Installation ausführen? Ich meine, der Bootmanager zeigt mir eine ältere Installation auf einer anderen Festplatte an. Weiß aber nicht, ob die noch funktionsfähig ist. 
<mpr_> mrkramps: ich glaube nicht, dass ich netzwerk habe. ich hatte vorhin einen fehlerhaften eintrag in den fstab auskommentiert, den habe ich jetzt wieder übernommen und von der wartemeldung auf die partition kam ich auf die shell
<mrkramps> mpr_, probiere halt mal aus, ob ein ping geht
<mpr_> network is unreachable
<mrkramps> mpr_, ich bin da mit meinem latein am ende. die letzten 2,5 h hätte man vielleicht besser eine neuinstallation vom Mythbuntu machen können
<mpr_> oh je. schlechte aussichten
<HoloIRCUser1> Danke nochmals. Ich verabschiede mich jetzt erst mal. Muss leider weg. 
<mpr_> mrkramps: Trotzdem danke für den Versuch...
<mrkramps> mpr_, gerne … ärgert mich selber am meisten, dass ich dir nicht weiterhelfen konnte
<mrkramps> die logdateien weisen einfach keinen ansatzpunkt auf
<mpr_> ER BOOTET!!!!!!
<mpr_> dpkg —reconfigure -a
<mpr_> Hat geholfen
<mrkramps> sehr gut
<mpr_> mrkramps: Over and out…
<dasjoe> Nur für's Protokoll, das ist natürlich "--reconfigure" und nicht "—reconfigure"
<mrkramps> dasjoe, ich vermute, eigentlich war 'dpkg-reconfigure' gemeint
<mrkramps> :)
<dasjoe> mrkramps: du hast natürlich Recht m)
<magu> moin, welches filesystem ist default für / beim aktuellen ubuntu; ext4, btrfs, oder ein anderes?
<ppq> ext4
<k1l_> ext4
<magu> danke
<k1l_> alles andere ist meistens nichtmal von den entwicklern selber als stable angesehen :)
<magu> k1l_: XFS und JFS sind nicht stable? die gibt es meines wissend schon relativ lange. war mir nur nicht sicher ob btrfs entzwischend default ist
<k1l_> magu: lange geben heisst ja nicht, dass es stable ist.
<k1l_> hi Benno-007 wenn du mehr aktivität zum quatschen suchst: #ubuntu-de-offtopic  :)
<Benno-007> je mehr ruhe, desto besser :D rauscht schon länger alles an mir vorbei ;)
<hartmut_> guten abend!
<k1l_> nabend
<hartmut_> ich fürchte ich habe ein problem beim /hime-umzug
<hartmut_> test
<k1l_> hartmut_: dann hau mal die details raus: welches ubuntu genau? was klappt nicht? was für fehlermeldungen?
<hartmut_> es ist ein linux-mint
<hartmut_> kann ich euch die fstab und ein printscreen von gparted zeigen?
<hartmut_> http://dpaste.com/1YHD7TB
<hartmut_> http://imgur.com/68Qe9q9
<hartmut_> denke das stimmt etwas nicht!
<k1l_> für mint bist du hier leider falsch. da musst du in den #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org
<hartmut_> achso ok dann nix für ungut, mein englisch ist leider nicht so prall, habs da schon versucht...
<hartmut_> ich habe mit der ubuntu 15.10 angefangen kam aber nicht wirklich damit zurecht
<k1l_> dann such mal nach dem deutschen forum von denen
<hartmut_> die linux mint gefällt mir hingegen sehr gut
<hartmut_> also die ganzen ubuntus xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu sind grundsätzlich gleich? linux-mint ist was ganz anderes?
<David1977> gewisse details sind anders
<David1977> Du fährst ja auch nicht zu BMW um deinen Mercedes reparieren zu lassen, oder? ;)
<hartmut_> :D
<David1977> und ja, die verschiedenen Ubuntus sind 'gleich'....auf jeden Fall bekommst du Support dafür hier
<David1977> Für Mint wird es schwer, auch wenn es auf Ubuntu basiert
<hartmut_> ok, habe auf nem alten system noch xubuntu
<hartmut_> wenns da mal klemmt weiss ich ja wo ihr seid ;-)
<David1977> mir sagt zum Beispiel noch nicht mal /hime was 
<David1977> höre ich das erste Wort von
<David1977> aber das hat auch nichts zu heißen bei mir :D
<hartmut_> ups... ok sollte auch home heißen
<hartmut_> asche auf mein haupt ;-)
<k1l_> hartmut_: du kannst auch den mate desktop auf ubuntu installieren. den cinnamon auch. du kannst auch einfach ubuntu-mate direkt installieren. aber für deinen mint support wirst du halt auch die mint community nutzen müssen
<k1l_> wenn du aber (wie wir auch) weißt, dass der mint support kacke ist. dann solltest du dir überlegen ob mint dann das richtige ist.
<David1977> k1l_: vielleicht ist es was Elementare und man kann ihm vielleicht doch helfen?! Oder macht ihr das prinzipiell hier nicht?
<hartmut_> also du meinst dass ich das ubuntu 15.10 so hin bekomme wie linux mint?
<hartmut_> beim support gebe ich dir aber recht! das forum ist spitze
<k1l_> David1977: du kannst gerne auch die mint kanäle beitreten und dort helfen.
<hartmut_> obwohl...
<mkay_> I see the ubuntu people at the german channel refuse to help you... and yes these things are THE SAME in all linuxes. 
<mkay_> regardless what linux really....
<hartmut_> hey mkay
<k1l_> sonst kann man sich auch in ##linux melden, wenn es eben kein ubuntu ist.
<k1l_> hartmut_: https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<David1977> da muss ich k1l_ zustimmen. Mate ist sehr ähnlich zu Mint
<k1l_> und cinnamon ist wie gesagt auch in den repos. da gibt es nur kein .iso was das direkt hat. man muss es nachinstallieren
<hartmut_> vom dateisystem bzw startmenü liegt mir mint besser, bin halt 40 jahre win verseucht
<bekks> Das Dateisystem ist das selbe.
<bekks> Das Startmenü auch - und den Mate Desktop kannst du auch unter Ubuntu haben.
<David1977> hartmut_: Hier mal ein Link zu einem deutschsprachigen Linux-Mint Channel: http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?page=28
<David1977> keine Ahnung wie gut der besucht ist
<hartmut_> wie zeige ich per terminal an, welche platten gemounted sind?
<bekks> "mount"
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-29
<rentier_> Nach der letzten Aktualisierung macht Thunderbird kein Autovervollständigen der EDmailadressen mehr
<rentier_> Wo sollte ich das zu Sprache bringen, damit das zeitnah gefixt wird?
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich in den passenden Foren...
<stevieh> aber kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Was hast du denn für ne Version?
<rentier_> stevieh, die neueste, gestern geupdated
<rentier_> stevieh, ich hatte noch NIE ein T-Bird-Aktualisierung, wonach das Programm einwandfrei einfach weiter funktionierte
<rentier_> stevieh, das Problem kam erst mit dem Update, Vers 38.3.0
<rentier_> stevieh, normalerweise ist es ein Lokalisierungsproblem, dass sie einfach die Ordnernamen englisch lassen oder so was
<stevieh> bei mir macht 38.3.0 adresskomplettierung
<rentier_> stevieh, das Lightning haben sie natürlich auch wieder versaubeutelt
<rentier_> https://www.thunderbird-mail.de/board-list/
<rentier_> stevieh, mir waren schon mal nachm Update sämtliche Termine ausm Lightning verschwunden
<rentier_> stevieh, man stelle sich vor, so was passiert jemandem, der echt wichtige Termine HAT! ;-)
<stevieh> rentier_: naja, dann machste nen downgrade.
<stevieh> und meine Termine sind eh nicht mehr auf einer maschine.
<rentier_> stevieh, aber ich dachte updates sind wichtig für die Sicherheit
<stevieh> aktuell geht bei mir das alles recht brauchbar. Ich hab noch nix besseres als die Kombi gehabt... vielleicht exmh, aber das war ne andere Liga.
<rentier_> stevieh, und was die Termine betrifft: Der Hauptgrund für Linux ist doch Datenschutz, aber das bringt nun mal nichts, wenn man die Daten nicht verarbeiten kann. Terminverwaltung ist eine absolut elementare Funktion für jeden beruflichen Computernutzer, ich kann absolut nicht begreifen, dass das so stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.
<rentier_> stevieh, Mozilla TREIBT die Leute geradezu zu Microsoft zurück
<stevieh> rentier_: zum jammern musst du rüber in den jammerkanal
<rentier_> ist doch wahr
<ghostcube> auf windoiws geht TB auch nach 20 updates ohne probleme.... wenn isses en paketierungsproblem
<ghostcube> insofern isses nicht ein mozilla problem
<ghostcube> mehr im OT  denke ich
<tuor> hi, wie kann ich meine Internetanbindung (USB/LAN) in einem WLAN Ad-Hoc Netzwerk "anbieten"? Wie kann ich da eine Bridge herstellen und dafuer sorgen dass mein Ubuntu 14.04 die Packete routet?
<ppq> tuor, google mal nach "ubuntuusers wiki internet connection sharing"
<ppq> der network-manager kann das, braucht nur einen klick
<ppq> das reicht, solange man kein port forwarding braucht
<ppq> dein wlan chip muss dafür von hostapd unterstützt werden
<ppq> du kannst das auch zu fuß aufsetzen, das ist aber nicht trivial
<NTQ> Weiß jemand, ob man bei badblocks auch einen Startblock angeben kann, damit er nicht immer wieder von vorne beginnt?
<NTQ> Wenn ich mir eine badblocks-Ausgabedatei anlegen lasse, dann steht da ja leider auch nicht drin, wo er aufgehört hat nach einem STRG+C, sondern nur die defekten Blöcke.
<bekks> 17Dann übergib diese Liste mit -i 
<bekks> Auch ohne 17.
<NTQ> bekks: Ja, das kenn ich ja, aber dann fängt er ja nach dem letzten defekten Block wieder neu an und nicht nach dem letzten fehlerfreien Block, weil der ja gar nicht in der Datei steht. Angenommen nur Block 100 hatte einen Defekt, aber im letzten Lauf war ich schon bei Block 100000.
<bekks> Dann musst du warten. :)
<NTQ> Nach einem Abbruch sehe ich ja diese Zeile hier: "Interrupted at block 317760"
<NTQ> Dann könnte ich 317760 ja einfach als letzte Zeile in die Datei eintragen und neu starten. ^^ Und später mach ich sie wieder raus.
<NTQ> Oder spricht etwas dagegen?
<NTQ> Ich hab hier ein paar Bad blocks in einem linearen LVM mit drei 3 TB Platten über USB 3.0. Nach 50 Minuten hab ich schon 0,27% ... Da möchte ich nicht nach dem letzten defekten Block wieder anfangen.
<Lothenon> oder alternativ den Vorgang nicht abbrechen ;)
<NTQ> Ich könnte jetzt auch alle drei Platten parallel nach bad blocks durchsuchen lassen, aber dann wird's schwierig die physikalischen Blöcke den logischen Blöcken zuzuorden, damit fsck damit arbeiten kann.
<bekks> Wieso sollte das schwieriger oder einfacher werden als bei einer Platte?
<NTQ> Es wird nur ca. drei mal so schnell, weil badblocks sie dann nicht nacheinander abarbeiten muss wie sie in der Volume Group liegen.
<NTQ> Momentan hab ich drei physische Platten zu einer Volume Group zusammengefasst und aus dieser Volume Group ein Logical Volume gemacht, das ich gerade mit badblocks teste.
<bekks> Es ist genau so schnell wie drei badblocks Prozesse mit drei Logs.
<NTQ> Warum? Mit 20 MB/s über 9 TB dauert länger als drei mal parallel mit 20 MB/s über jeweils 3 TB. Oder brauchen drei 5-Minuten-Eier bei dir auch 15 Minuten? :D
<sash_> Testet man mit badblocks nicht auf Plattenebene?
<sash_> Also /dev/sda statt /dev/mapper/<whatever>?
<bekks> Ja, durchaus. Ist dann halt fies bei einem LVM spanned volume.
<bekks> Deswegen teste man dann lieber das Volume.
<NTQ> Es ist doch richtig, dass das Dateisystem die badblocks verwaltet, oder? Defekte Sektoren wiederum regelt eine Festplatte normalerweise slbst, solange noch genug Reserve-Sektoren vorhanden sind.
<bekks> Ja. Deswegen lässt man badblocks auf das raw devices des Dateisystems laufen.
<breaker> N'Abend.
<breaker> Ich habe eine Frage zum Thema /boot => Partition vergrößern
<breaker> Wie mache ich das am Besten unter Beibehaltung meiner aktuellen Installation
<ppq> mit backups und von einer live-cd aus
<breaker> was ist mit z.B. boot-repair?
<ppq> nicht nötig, die daten bleiben beim resizen ja erhalten
<ppq> wie klein ist dein /boot denn, dass du das vergrößern musst?
<breaker> 125 MB
<breaker> Leider etwas klein gewählt... ich möchte gerade auf 15.10 upgraden und mir fehl da def. Platz
<ppq> reicht doch eigentlich für zwei bis drei gleichzeitig installierte kernel, die alten kannst du ja entfernen
<breaker> die alten Kernel sind entfernt... das upgrade bricht wegen Platzmangel ab ...
<breaker> verfügbar sind bei mir aktuell 76MB ...
<ppq> dann sollte es nicht an /boot liegen
<breaker> mh... ok
<ppq> was sagt denn df -h? nicht heir reinkopieren, sondern in einem pastebin, bitte
<breaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13001107/
<ppq> das sieht ok aus
<ppq> breaker, noch ein df -i, bitte
<breaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13001136/
<ppq> jo, das sieht auch gut aus. dann hat der installer wohl einen check, ob /boot eine gewisse mindestgröße hat, die 125 MB sind eigentlich genug. dann musst du wohl wirklich vergrößern. wie gesagt: live-cd booten, backups auf den neusten stand bringen, die auf /boot folgende partition verkleinern, /boot vergrößern, fertig
<breaker> die Größenänderung habe ich schon durchgeführt... mit gparted von einer ubuntu live-cd
<ppq> achso, das ging ja flott :)
<breaker> aber /boot bekommt die größenänderung nicht "mit" ... muss ich /boot neu formatieren?
<ppq> nein
<breaker> zur Info: ich habe ein Dualbootsystem ...
<ppq> beim nächsten boot liest der kernel die partitionstabelle neu ein
<breaker> mh, aber dann müsste /boot ca. 500 MB groß sein
<ppq> man kann das auch manuell anstoßen, mit einem befehl, den ich gerade nicht zur hand hab
<ppq> aber ein reboot des live-systems (oder des installierten systems direkt) geht wahrscheinlich schneller als den rauszusuchen
<breaker> mh, nur damit ich dich nicht missverstehe: also /boot ist laut gparted (im "Originalsystem") schon (Korektur) 393 MB groß ...
<breaker> ist da was beim umpartitionieren schief gelaufen?
<breaker> ich vermute also: dann nochmal live-cd, gparted und Partition überprüfen ...
<breaker> ich bin dann mal (hoffentlich) kurz off, danke bis hierher erstmal
<dreamon_> Hallo. Gibt es eine Tastenkobination um einen markierten Text durchzustreichen. (Thunderbird Editor)
<jokrebel> Was ist denn ein "Thunderbird-Editor"?
<dreamon_> Soll heißen, das ich eine Email schreibe und einen Text wie erwähnt durchstreichen möchte. 
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Schon mal Google probiert? 2 Sekunden ;-) http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/text-in-thunderbird-durchstreichen
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich schäm mich ja auch dafür. Dacht so ne frage stellt keiner. ;)
<ppq> das hätte man nichtmal googeln müssen, ein klitze kleines bisschen intuition und offene augen reichen schon
<jokrebel> ppq: ++
<breaker> ppq: manchmal hilft einfach drüber reden ... gparted => Partition prüfen ... das war es ...
<ppq> :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-30
 * Lakis slaps _fortis around a bit with a large fishbot
<Lakis> Hallo kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie das hier funktioniert
<k1l> Lakis: wie was funktioniert? irc an sich oder support im irc? für support stell einfach deine frage und nenne details wie ubuntu version und fehlermeldungen
<nagetier> Lakis, Hallo, schau dir das Topic an, bei Bedarf kannst du hier deine Frage zu Ubuntu stellen. Kennt jemand die Antwort, wird er sich melden.
<satorisanja> wo finde ich etwas über arch linux?
<_moep_> nicht hier
<noseeder> Guten abend. gab es bei ubuntu die letzten monate einen fehler der dazu genutzt werden konnte per ssh die passwürter aller nutzer zu ändern?
<bekks> Wie kommst du darauf?
<noseeder> der ubunturechner meines Bruders den ich als externen Backup rechner per ssh nutze, hat alle passwörter anders anscheinend
<noseeder> mit den Zugangsdaten die vorher da waren komme ich per ssh und auch er lokal nicht mehr rein
<bekks> Und wie kommst du darauf, dass eine Ubuntusicherheitslücke PLUS ein Angriff auf den Rechner die Ursache ist?
<noseeder> was anderes fällt mir nicht ein. der einzige admin zugang ist der meine. der rechner steht da und wird lokal nicht genutzt. nur per netzwerk auf die dateien zugegriffen.
<noseeder> was gibt es denn sonst für möglichkeiten?
<bekks> JEmand hat die Passwörter geändert. Die Platte ist voll. Caps Lock ist gedrückt. SSH ist teilweise abgestürzt (klingt komisch, habe ich aber schon erlebt). etc etc etc
<noseeder> platte voll geht da auch ?
<bekks> Na klar.
<noseeder> das ist interessant sollte zwar nicht wäre aber möglich.
<noseeder> werde ich per live cd mal testen
<bekks> Geh an den Rechner und guck nach :)
<noseeder> geht ja nur mit cd denn ich kann mich ja nicht einloggen
<bekks> Booten im Rescue Modus reicht.
<noseeder> stimmt
<noseeder> bekks hdd ist nicht voll
<noseeder> bin grade in der root shell
<k1l> guck mal dort in die logs was da los ist.
<noseeder> welches primär?
<k1l> also das dmesg oder syslog in /var/log der das auth.log
<noseeder> nach was muss ich da suchen?
<k1l> auffälligkeiten :)
<noseeder> -.-
<k1l> also im auth.log siehst du die einlog versuche. da kannste gucken warum ihr nicht reinkommt und ob da jemand anderes rumgefummelt hat.
<noseeder> ist leer
<k1l> in dmesg oder syslog siehst evtl warum es probleme gibt mit hardware oder system
<noseeder> syslog auch
<noseeder> nur dmesg hat daten drin
<bekks> Bist du in einer livecd, oder in einem chroot?
<noseeder> chroot also wiederherstellung über grub
<bekks> Dann schieb doch mal ls -lha /var/log/ in einen pastebin.
<noseeder> keine netzwerk verbindung aktuell treiber wurden nicht geladen
<bekks> usb stick nehmen oder abschreiben.
<noseeder> oO bis auf udev, wtmp, Xorg.0.log, Xorg.1.log und dmesg sind alle dateien von dem 28. und haben 0kb. am 28 habe ich den rechner abschalten lassen da ich nicht mehr rein kam. die genannten Files sind von heute und haben Daten drin.
<noseeder> und alle files sind von 11:41
<noseeder> bis auf die genannten
<bekks> Die Frage ist: wie heissen die anderen Dateien? Daher fragte ich nach dem Pastebin.
<noseeder> ok sitze nicht davor bekomme alle daten per Bild.
<noseeder> kann leider grade die 780km nicht fahren
<bekks> Dann lad die Bilder doch hoch.
<bekks> Oder gib uns die URL :)
<noseeder> orl von meinem Dropbox ordner kommt gleich
<noseeder> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9tw1uimo4dh10lo/AABvHzlLeHv6r34kPf3p1a6Ca?dl=0
<bekks> Das ist das thumbnail...
<noseeder> sry nun das richtige
<bekks> Die Kiste wurde nicht zufällig um 11:41 ausgemacht, am 28.? :)
<noseeder> nein eher so 12:16 es sei denn der rechner hat eine Zeitumstellung verpasst dann kommt die zeit hin
<noseeder> bzw fast
<bekks> Die Zeitstempel von Dateien außerhalb von /var/log/ sind auch alle auf 11:41 gesetzt?
<noseeder> aktuell denkt der rechner wir haben es 21:13
<bekks> Aktuell läuft da aber auch ein anderes OS.
<noseeder> ls -lha /var/ bild lade ich grade hoch
<bekks> In unbunt bitte. :)
<noseeder> online selber link
<bekks> Sieht doch ok aus.
<noseeder> das freut mich
<noseeder> und nun?
<bekks> Nun sichere deine Daten und setz die Kiste neu auf.
<noseeder> aber warum das?
<noseeder> der war tagelang ohne eingriffe von außen und auf einmal sowas?
<bekks> Kannst du zu 100% ausschliessen dass das ein absichtlich herbeigeführtes Problem ist?
<bekks> Wenn ja, setz die Passwörte neu und mach weiter - wenn nein: installier neu.
<bekks> +r
<noseeder> lokal vor ort war zu 100% keiner dran und hat was geändert
<bekks> Es spielt keine Rolle ob das Problem lokal oder remote verursacht wurde, wenn es absichtlich verursacht wurde.
<noseeder> ok ich was was du meinst.
<noseeder> ich werde mal mein konto nen neues passwort geben dann erstmal die anderen deaktivieren und dann weiter schauen
<noseeder> bekks ist es schlimm wenn ich beim Updaten das hier bekomme? E: Directory '/var/log/apt/' missing
<bekks> Ja. :)
<noseeder> -.-
<noseeder> ich vermute mittlerweile hdd fehler
<bekks> Prüf das doch nach.
<noseeder> suche noch den befehl habe nur ssh da desktop login nicht mehr geht
<bekks> smartctl
<noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13013953/
<noseeder> wenn ich das richtig sehe sollte ich einen HDD tausch in betracht ziehen
<bekks> Ja, recht dringend.
<noseeder> danke recher ist nun aus und wartet auf einen neue hdd
<tech9> moin
<tech9> kennt jemand einen schön langen linux befehl?
<ppq> ... man kann jedes shell-skript in einer zeile schreiben
<robert_1> tech9, hi, dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<tech9> danke robert, den habe ich schon
<tech9> und diesen: sudo fdisk -l 2>/dev/null | egrep "Disk /|/dev/" | sed "s#^/dev/#Part /dev/#" | awk '{print $2}' | sed 's/://' | xargs -n1 -IX sudo sh -c "dd if=X  bs=1 count=512 2>/dev/null | grep GRUB > /dev/null && echo Grub gefunden: X || echo Kein Grub: X"
<koegs> und wofür das ganze?
<robert_1> ok
<tech9> fürn autoaufkleber
<jokrebel> *seufz*
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-31
<Else1912> Ich hab vor geraumer Zeit ein einziges Mal in der Abmeldebox das Häkchen angekreuzt bei "Diese Sitzung für weitere Anmeldungen speichern"
<Else1912> Jetzt versucht er die bei JEDEM Boot wieder herzustellen
<Else1912> versucht gleichzeitig aber die Autostarts der ganz normalen Sitzung auszuführen, was zu massig Fehlermeldungen führt
<Else1912> Wie krieg ich ihn dazu, dass er die gespeicherte Sitzung wieder vergisst?
<jokrebel> Von welcher "Sitzung" sprichst Du? Welches Programm? Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop?
<jokrebel> Else1912: 
<Else1912> N a Ubuntu sitzung halt
<Else1912> da steht dieser Spruch in der Abmelde box
<Else1912> Yubuntu Tahr
<Else1912> äh xubuntu
<jokrebel> xubuntu hmm das hatte ich schon länger nicht mehr genutzt ... Du meinst das Fenster wo man zB. dann Herunterfahren oder Neustart auswählt?
<Wishmaster2> Hallo
<nagetier> Else1912, das sollte sich unter Einstellungen / Sitzung und Startverhalten finden
<Wishmaster2> habe das problem, dass Latex die "hyphenations pattern" nicht findet
<Wishmaster2> \documentclass[a4paper]{article} \usepackage[ngerman]{babel} \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}  \begin{document}  Ein \textit{Minimalbeispiel} sieht so aus. \end{document}
<Wishmaster2> "No hyphenations patterns were preloaded for(babel)" the language 'ngerman' into the format
<ppq> Wishmaster2, sudo apt-get install texlive-lang-german
<Wishmaster2> hab ich schon
<Wishmaster2> War auch das was ich per google gefunden hab
<ppq> Babel <3.9h> and hyphenation patterns for 9 languages loaded.
<ppq> geht bei mir problemlos
<ppq> unter 14.04
<Wishmaster2> hm wie bekommst du diese AQusgabe?
<ppq> pdflatex test.tex
<ppq> mit deinem minimalbeispiel
<ppq> Wishmaster2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13022411/
<Wishmaster2> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13022425/
<martin30102015> guten tag 
<Wishmaster2> martin30102015: Hallo
<martin30102015> bin neu in linux 
<Wishmaster2> aha
<martin30102015> und habe ein problem 
<martin30102015> und wollte mal fragen on jemand vllt gerade zeit hätte mir bei meinem problem zu helfen ??
<ppq> Wishmaster2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13022445/
<Wishmaster2> martin30102015: Erzähl
<martin30102015> habe ubuntu 14.04 
<martin30102015> und egal welche auflösung ich wähle fehlt mir ein teil meines desktops
<Wishmaster2> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13022451/
<ppq> das einzige was dir im vergleich mit meinem setup fehlt, scheint texlive-lang-english zu seun
<Wishmaster2> mal sehn obs daran liegt
<Else1912> nagetier, tatsächlich "gespeicherte Sitzungen löschen"
<Wishmaster2> martin30102015: Einstellungen->Anwendungen und aktualisierungen und dann unter "Zusätzliche Treiber" einen anderen Treiber auswählen
<martin30102015> ok ich probiere es mal aus und wenn das nicht helfen sollte ??
<Wishmaster2> Probiers erstmal aus, welche Treiber da zur Verfügung stehen
<Wishmaster2> ppq: Danke, das hat geholfen. Wäre wohl auch zu einfach gewesen wenn es in Ubuntu integriert gewesen wäre.
<ppq> Wishmaster2, ganz einleuchten tut mir das auch nicht, dass ngerman nicht geht, wenn english nicht installiert ist
<Wishmaster2> Naja, Text hat so einiges was mir nicht so wirklich einleuchtet :(
<Wishmaster2> Ein ziemlicher Krampf das alles
<Wishmaster2> Ich hab auch einfach auf Verdacht hin mal alle möglichen Pakete zu texlife installiert, aber dieses war wohl nicht dabei
<ppq> man gewöhnt sich dran ;)
<Wishmaster2> :|
<ppq> tut man wirklich. schreibe inzwischen alle damit, was über eine hand voll seiten hinaus geht
<ppq> naja, offtopic
<k1l_> Wishmaster2: schau dir mal "gummi" an, das hat auch eine live-vorschau die direkt anzeigt wie es geschrieben wird. das ist am anfang vlt etwas besser zum anfreunden
<Wishmaster2> Hm, klingt interessant :)
<ppq> ich mag texmaker. da hat man links den quelltext und rechts das pdf im gleichen fenster. kompilieren tut man mit druck auf F1, das springt dann im pdf an die stelle wo man gerade was geändert hat und hebt es hervor
<Wishmaster2> https://imgur.com/X5zkCe3 Hm, fällt jmd etwas dazu ein, wie ich dieses (null)-Konto wieder entferne?
<Lothenon> schonmal versucht, den knopf "konto entfernen" zu benutzen=
<Lothenon> ?
<Wishmaster2> Lothenon: Ja, aber das Konto wird nicht gelöscht
<Wishmaster2> https://imgur.com/X5zkCe3 Hm, fällt jmd etwas dazu ein, wie ich dieses (null)-Konto wieder entferne?
<jokrebel> Hab hier ein Lubuntu 14.04. Würde gerne ubuntu-desktop nach installieren, aber da gibt es Abhängigkeitsprobleme. Das Lubuntu ist relativ frisch installiert und kaum etwas nachinstalliert.
<jokrebel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13040819/
<mrkramps> jokrebel, instaliere diese pakete einfach manuell
<jokrebel> Versteh ich jetzt nicht. Hab schon oft mehrere DEs nebeneinander ohne Probleme installieren können,
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Führt leider zu weiterer Abhängigkeits-Hölle
<mrkramps> apt-get install -f schon laufen lassen?
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Das läuft ohne Fehler durch...
<jokrebel> Ist das nicht merkwürdig? Frisch installiertes Lubuntu 14.04 wo sich das Unity-Meta-Paket nicht nachinstallieren lässt...
<mrkramps> jokrebel, https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-desktop-installieren-geht-nicht/
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Hab ja keine Fremdquellen...
<mrkramps> jokrebel, deine paketverwaltung ist unzufrieden, also mach sie wieder glücklich
<musca> jokrebel: apt-get update läuft ohne Probleme durch?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> wobei ...
<jokrebel> aktuell kommt auch da ein "Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein"
<mrkramps> ggf. wird der server gerade synchronisiert
<jokrebel> Hab jetzt auf den Hauptserver umgestellt. Das Hash-Summen-Problem ist nun weg. ..update + dist-upgrade sowie ..install -f läuft fehlerfrei durch. Aber ubuntu-desktop schickt mich immer noch in die Abhängigkeitshölle
<jokrebel> was soll das denn? Das ging bisher immer problemlos....
<bekks> Zeig doch mal die komplette Ausgabe.
<jokrebel> hatte ich das nicht schon?
<jokrebel> aber gerne noch mal bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/13042960/
<bekks> Was sagt sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; ?
<jokrebel> läuft fehlerfei durch. Paste kommt
<jokrebel> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13043261/
<bekks> Und sudo apt-get -f install (die reihenfolge der parameter ist wichtig) läuft auch durch?
<bekks> Und das sudo dpkg configure -a auch?
<jokrebel> bekks: ersteres ja. Zweiteres nein : dpkg: Fehler: eine Aktions-Option wird benötigt
<bekks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<jokrebel> nun will er "zusätzliche Speicherorte fpr Homeverzeichnisse" wissen. bekks 
<bekks> Hmm?
<jokrebel> bekks: http://i.imgur.com/dyWQ04p.jpg
<jokrebel> bekks: Einfach mit OK weiter?
<bekks> Einfach ok :)
<jokrebel> nun kommen ein paar Starts/stopps
<jokrebel> und ne abfrage von ca-certificaten
<jokrebel> bekks: Neuen Zertifikaten von Zertifizierungsstellen vertrauen? Ja - Nein - Fragen  
<bekks> Ja, passt.
<jokrebel> oh man - da kommen abfragen ...
<bekks> Einfach immer die Standardwerte nehmen :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Ok - bin durch
<jokrebel> nochmal update dist-upgrade?
<jokrebel> bekks: Alles unverändert. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop schickt mich immer noch in die Abhängigkeitshölle obwohl update dist-upgrade und -f install fehlerfrei durchläuft.
<jokrebel> und nun? bekks 
<bekks> Und wenn du die Pakete die angemeckert werden manuell installierst?
<jokrebel> werden wieder und wieder jeweils wieder andere angemeckert :-/
<bekks> Dann installier die doch?
<jokrebel> ich versteh das nicht. Ich hatte bisher noch nie ein Problem damit ein jeweils anderes $buntu-desktop irgendwo dazu zu installieren.
<jokrebel> mach ich doch schon die ganze Zeit...
<jokrebel> es kommen ständig neue "hängt ab von...." bekks 
<jokrebel> oh vielleicht hab ich doch das Ende der Hölle erreicht...
<istvan> Hallo. Ich suche jemand der mir helfen kann Sims3 oder Sims2 auf meine xubuntu zum Installieren
<istvan> Ich krieg es nicht hin leider:S
<istvan> habe wine und playolinux auf mein laptop aber geht leider nicht
<istvan> Kann jemand mir behilflich sein?
<jokrebel> was sagt denn die WineHQ-Seite über Deinen Wunsch?
<istvan> sims3 wird bei playolinux und wie ich gesehen habe bei wine unterstütz deswegen habe ich es extra gekauft
<smeexs> wie kann ich eigentlich dauerhaft die ordner ansicht ändern ?
<jokrebel> smeexs: Nautilus?
<smeexs> ja
<jokrebel> smeexs: Bearbeiten - Einstellungen - Ansicht
<smeexs> ah danke , eh ganz leicht 
<jokrebel> richtig ;-)
<bekks> jokrebel: Dann gehen mir da auch die Ideen aus. Was war denn das Installationsmedium - ein Ubuntu mini ISO?
<jokrebel> bekks: Nö - ein eine aktuelle Lubuntu-14.04-ISO. Aber ich hab jetzt die Abhängigkeitshölle zumindest so weit durchdrungen, dass gerade jede Menge installiert wird. Vielleich wird ja jetzt doch noch alles gut.
<jokrebel> bekks: OK, danke für die Unterstützung. Unity läuft nun dort (aber leider viel zu lahm, weshalb wohl der Eigner längerfristig doch bei LXDE bleiben wird.)
<bekks> Ist das denn ein 32bit Rechner, oder ist nur das Ubuntu 32bit?
<jokrebel> beides bekks - alter 32bit-Rechner mit 32bit-Lubuntu (jetzt erfolgreich auch mit theoretischem 3D-Unity - aber praktisch so dann unbenutzbar)
<Anf> Hallo, hab ein kleines Problem. Ich hab das Paket kubuntu-desktop installiert, und kann es jetzt nicht vollständig löschen. Bei eingabe von sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop entfernt er nur das Paket kubuntu-desktop, aber nicht alle anderen Pakete die mitinstalliert wurden sind.
<Anf> Was mach ich jetzt, wie krieg ich alle Pakete weg von kubuntu-desktop
<Lothenon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<Anf> Hab ich versucht, klappt nicht. Hab den link ja schon mal bekommen
<Lothenon> auch die manuelle variante probiert?
<Anf> Ja, hat aber jetzt funktioniert. Ich hatte noch ein altes Terminal Fenster offen, und es hat was verwendet, was die deinstallation verhindert hat
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-01
<Anf> Hallo, ich hab jetzt wie bekks empfohlen hat, alle kde und alle gnome Pakete mit der Packet verwaltung entfernt, ich hab jetzt aber das Problem, das das System zwar startet, aber wen ich mein Password eingebe, steht dan da, Starten der Sitzung felgeschlagen.
<Anf> *fehlgeschlagen
<bekks> Welche Sitzung ist denn ausgewählt?
<Anf> Meine
<Anf> Aber die Gastsitzung geht auch nicht
<bekks> "Deine".
<bekks> Das sagt leider nicht, welches Desktop Environment ausgewählt ist. :)
<Anf> Environment?
<bekks> Ja.
<Anf> Die ganz normale, die ich immer benutz habe unter meinen Namen, also mein Konto, aber das Gastkonto geht auch nicht
<bekks> Welches Desktop Environment?
<bekks> KDE ist deinstalliert, Gnome auch - welches also benutzt du?
<Anf> ich hab nur alle KDE und Kubuntu Pakete ebtfernt, aber das System Startet mit Gnome aber bei der Anmeldung ist Unity
<bekks> Dieser Satz ergibt keinen Sinn. :)
<bekks> Entweder Gnome oder Unity. Also welches? :)
<Anf> Hochfahren tut es mit Gnome, bei der Anmeldung ist Unity
<bekks> Das ergibt keinen Sinn.
<bekks> Welches Desktop Environment STARTEST du?
<bekks> "Hochfahren mit Gnome" ergibt deswegen keinen Sinn, weil bis zur Anmeldung gar kein Desktop Environment aktiv ist.
<kim88> ich glaube er meint den playmouth screen - der wohl noch den playmouth von ubuntu-gnome statt ubuntu (unity) anzeigt
<Anf> klar, aber das Boot Bild ist von Gnome, das meine ich
<bekks> Das ist aber nicht das Desktop Environment.
<Anf> Das startet halt ganz normal Unity
<bekks> Und das Bootlogo startet auch nichts.
<Anf> Was ist den Desktop Environment
<bekks> KDE, Gnome, Unity...
<kim88> Anf, das Bottbild hat nichts mit dem Desktop zu tun, das ist einfach nur eine Grafik 
<kim88> *Boot
<Anf> ok, Ich starte Ubuntu, bei der Anmeldung steht Unity und wen ich das Passwort eingebe, steht starten der Sitzung fehlgeschlagen
<Anf> Davor hab ich mit Synaptic Pakete von KDE und Gnome entfernt
<bekks> Kannst Du Dich in einer Shell anmelden?
<Anf> Was soll ich jetzt machen, wie krieg ich das System wieder zum laufen, ich hab da noch wichtige Daten drauf
<bekks> Und irgendwas passt an deinen Infos nicht. Vorhin sagtest du, du hättest KDE und Gnome Pakete entfernt, dann sagtest du, du hättest nur KDE und Kubuntu Pakete entfernt.
<Anf> Ich hab davon gerade gelesen, aber wie öffne ich das Shell bei der Anmeldung
<bekks> strg+alt+f1 drücken und anmelden.
<Anf> strg+alt+f1 drücken bei der Anmeldung, oder wen das System hochfährt
<bekks> bei der anmeldung
<Anf> ok, werde ich gleich versuchen, weil ich gerade nur mit Windows 7 Online kann, Ubuntu geht ja nicht. Soll ich dan schon mal wen ich dabei bin, noch was anderes gucken, oder nur erstmal, ob die Shell geht?
<bekks> Wenn die Shell geht, melde dich an und sichere deine Daten. Wenn nicht, boote eine Livecd und sichere deine Daten.
<Anf> Ich weiß leider nicht, wie das geht. Also ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, wie kann man von einem Live boot, die Daten aus dem System sichern, das installiert ist
<bekks> Anf: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/live-cd
<Anf> Welche Daten werden den z.B gesichert, hab ich dan auch die sitzungen von firefox z.B. oder nur die Daten, wie z.B Bilder und Videos usw
<bekks> "Welche Daten gesichert werden entscheidest du.
<bekks> Automatisch passiert da nichts.
<Anf> klar, aber ich wusste nicht, das es auch mit der sitzung von firexox geht
<Anf> ok, bin gleich wieder da, ich schau mal, ob es mit der Shell geht
<Anf> Shell öffnet, und anmeldung geht auch
<Anf> Ich hab aber keinen Plan, wie in über das Shell, meine Daten sichern soll. Ich weiß nicht, wo die Daten von Firefox wegen den Sitzungen gespeichert werden, und wie man die sichern soll
<bekks> Anf: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<Anf> Ich weiß, das die irgendwo in /Home liegen, und die Privaten Daten liegen ja auch in /Home. Also kann ich eigendlich den ganzen /Home Ordner sichern, oder leiegen auch wichtige Daten auf der / Partition
<bekks> Lies den Artikel.
<bekks> WEnn du deine "wichtigen Daten" außerhalb von /home gespeichert hast, solltest du die natürlich auch sichern.
<Anf> Hab ich gerade, da wird alle erklährt, wo welche Dateien sind, aber wie haue ich Sie über das Shell auf einen Datenträger, und wie kann ich die Daten dan in das neue System packen, das kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen
<Anf> Ich hab Private Daten auf einer zweiten HDD zum Glück, ich hab auf Ubuntu nur ein paar Files auf dem Desktop gehabt, die ich brauche. Und ich brauch unbedingt alle Tabs in der Sitzung von Firefox
<bekks> cp kennst du sicher.
<Anf> ls cd kenn ich, cp ist ja dan wohl copie, aber wie mounte ich einen Datenträger in das System über Shell, und wie erkenne ich seinen Namen
<bekks> Anf: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen#Terminal :)
<Anf> Kann man eigendlich nicht über die Shell, die Pakete wieder installieren, die ich gelöscht habe. damit das System wieder läuft, also wenigstens Startet :) ?
<bekks> Ja, kann man. sudo apt-get ...
<Anf> ok, aber da ich die über Synaptic entfernt habe, werden die ja in der Shell nicht angezeigt, also im Verlauf. Kann man da nicht Online gucken welches Paket man dafür braucht, das die Sitzung wieder läuft
<bekks> Die sind alle in /var/log/dpkg.log verzeichnet.
<Anf> verzeichnet? Wie meinst du das bitte, werden da die Pakete die ich entfernt habe aufgelistet? Oder wie?
<bekks> Schau doch mal in die Datei rein.
<Anf> ok, über das shell mit nano
<Anf> ?
<Anf> Werde ich dan mal gleich versuchen, dan versuche ich die Pakete mal wieder nachzuinstallieren, damit das System wenigstens Startet, damit ich bequemer an die Daten ran kann, und wen es nicht klappt, dan muss ich die Shell lernen :)
<Anf> Bekks, ich Danke dir aus ganzem Herzen, ohne deine Hilfe, hätte ich jetzt eine Kriese :) Vielen Dank 
<bekks> Gerne :)
<Anf> Daumen hoch :)
<Anf> bekks, bist Du noch da?
<Abe> hello guys germans here
<Abe> ?
<Abe> sgeht?
<Abe> jemand da?
<Lothenon> nein, alle schlafen noch :)
<killbytes> ​#​#cs 
<jokrebel> Das Meta-Paket "ubuntu-desktop" zu entfernen reicht ja nicht um die ganzen Sachen die dieses Paket mitbringt wieder zu entfernen. Gibts da ne einfache Lösung?
<bekks> apt-get autoremove
<jokrebel> bekks: entfernt nullkommanichts
<jokrebel> es wurden aber mittels ubuntu-desktop einige hunder Pakets installiert welche für lubuntu nicht nötig waren.
<jokrebel> Die hätte ich gerne auch wieder los, was autoremove leider nicht tut, bekks.
<Wishmaster2> https://imgur.com/X5zkCe3 Hm, fällt jmd etwas dazu ein, wie ich dieses (null)-Konto wieder entferne (Nein, "Konto entfernen" hilft nicht)?
<jokrebel> sollte da Null-Konto nicht vielleicht nur ein Platzhalter für "eben aktuell keines vorhanden" sein?
<jokrebel> bei mir sieht das völlig anders aus, was ist das für Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop? Wishmaster2 
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: Ubuntu 15.10 mit Unity
<Wishmaster2> Nein, kein Platzhalter
<sdx23> Wishmaster2: gconf manuell durchschauen
<Wishmaster2> gconf? Hm, wo finde ich das?
<sdx23> Wishmaster2: gconf-editor aufrufen
<jokrebel> oder dconf?
<sdx23> womöglich
<Wishmaster2> sdx23: Okay, wo genau da?
<sdx23> Wishmaster2: musst du suchen. org/gnome/online-accounts womöglich
<Damarus> hi
<Wishmaster2> hi
<Damarus> ist ubuntuusers.de down?
<Wishmaster2> ja
<Damarus> ah ok
<sdx23> Damarus: geplante Wartungsarbeiten
<Damarus> weiss man schon etwas wann die seite wieder on geht?
<sdx23> Damarus: geplant bis 13 Uhr. Wenn's fertig ist ist's fertig.
<Damarus> ok danke ;)
<Wishmaster2> sdx23: Ne, finde da nichts
<sdx23> Wishmaster2: ah, hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/245652/cant-delete-facebook-and-google-in-online-accounts-where-is-the-config-file-fo
<Wishmaster2> sdx23: Danke, scheint als sind alle in einer SQL-DB
<bekks> sqldb?
<alex_______> hi
<Damarus> hi
<Wishmaster2> hi
<Wishmaster2> bekks: ja
<Damarus> die seite funktioniert schon wieder
<jokrebel> OK! "sudo apt-get --purge remove libgtk-3-common" gefolgt von erneutem --reinstall lubuntu-desktop und einem "autremove" scheint nun das gröbste wieder zu entfernen.
<millfist> Guten tag es ist nebleig richtige Zeit um Paritionen backup zu machen FRAGE wie bekomm ich heraus auf welcher partition momentan ich mich befinde
<millfist> fdisl -l zeigt 5 linuxpatitionen + 2 win+ boot+swap
<k1l> "mount" im terminal zeigt dir an, welche partition als was gemountet ist
<millfist> ok
<millfist> k1l:  kann ich eigentlich auch vom Linux das jetzt läuft mit allem home wieder eine DVD machen 
<Erzi> hi!
<Erzi> Wie kann ich von der Konsole aus auf meinen NAS zugreifen (FTP)
<Erzi> mit ftp und angabe der IP habe ichs probiert und bekommen nur Meldung Connection refused
<k1l> millfist: guck dir mal "uck" an. wie gut das geht weiß ich allerdings nicht. schau mal im wiki danach bei ubuntuusers.de
<Erzi> ftp: connect: Connection refused
<k1l> Erzi: also konsole schreit doch nach ssh
<Erzi> Kann per Dateimanager drauf zugreifen, will einfach nur drauf um mir die Dateiliste zu basteln
<Erzi> also ls -la > dateiliste.txt
<Erzi> zum Beispiel
<Erzi> Damit ich mal bissel was ausdrucken und sortieren kann
<Erzi> mit ssh hab ich auch keine Verbindung hinbekommen
<Erzi> kann aber sein das kein Server drauf laeuft
<Erzi> hm, doch, shh unterstuetzung ist aktiviert.
<Erzi> achso, da hat er mich wegen Keys ned connecten lassen
<Erzi> Fingerprint
<k1l> Erzi: ja also. kein ftp sondern ssh nutzen. das ist ja quasi wie die konsole von deinem rechner dann nur eben per fernsteuerung auf dem anderen
<k1l> also ich würde empfehlen du richtest du ssh ein. wie das bei dem nas OS geht musst du aber dann gucken.
<Erzi> habs geschafft ;)
<Erzi> Danke
<millfist> ich habs auch danke
<Erzi> Sorry fuer die dummen Fragen
<k1l> Erzi: nee, macht ja nix.
<Erzi> k1l: gleich noch ne Frage
<Erzi> wie kann ich da ne Liste machen und die gleich in meinem Home (local) anlegen lassen
<Erzi> ls -R >/home/erzi......
<Erzi> Wie krieg ich die auf meinem localen Rechner gespeichert
<Erzi> Oder kann ich sie nur da machen und dann rueber kopieren?
<k1l> die liegt dann erstmal auf dem NAS. von da kannst die mit "scp" rüberkopieren
<k1l> scp ist cp nur über ssh
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Dateitransfer
<Erzi> na ja
<Erzi> Kann einfach per Dateimanager machen
<mrkramps> Erzi, statt ls kannst du dir für die ausgabe einer liste mal tree ansehen
<Erzi> Wollte das sie gleich auf der anderen Maschine erstellt wird, scheint aber ned zu gehen 
<mrkramps> sofern auf dem NAS vorhanden
<Erzi> danke mrkramps 
<flikkes> nabend leute... kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich unter ubuntu 14.04 für den Desktophintergrund einige selbstgewählte Bilder als eine art Diashow einstelle?
<jokrebel> kennt sich jemand mit "mosh" aus und kann mir sagen wie ich dem (auch, wie es die darunter liegende Sitzung bereits kann) sowohl GUI-Unterstützung (wie bei ssh -X oder -Y) und auch Mausunterstützung beibringe?
<sdx23> jokrebel: mosh statt ssh -X ist nicht sinnvoll, knozeptuell. 
<sdx23> jokrebel: für nagetier support lies das https://github.com/mobile-shell/mosh/issues/101
<pkzip> kann man den thunderbird-kalender auch so einstellen, dass die woche mit montag beginnt?
<ppq> nei mir tut sie das
<ppq> also vermutlich ja
<ppq> bearbeiten → einstellungen → kalender
<ppq> ist jetzt nicht soo schwer zu finden :)
<pkzip> thx
<KlausK> hallo, ich habe eine frage zur installation auf einem laptop
<sdx23> KlausK: guten Abend. Einfach fragen.
<KlausK> ein freund von mir hat sein windows system auf dem laptop zerschossen und es läßt sich nicht mehr reparieren. ich habe sofort eine ubuntu-installation vorgeschlagen
<KlausK> die option "ubuntu mate neben windows 7 installieren" macht in diesem fall keinen sinn, oder? 
<KlausK> ich bin der meinung, dass ubuntu als einziges OS auf seinem laptop das beste ist. seht ihr es genauso?
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, ob er sich mit Ubuntu anfreunden kann. :)
<pkzip> nein, denn ubuntu ist gar kein os
<pkzip> ubuntu ist ne distribution
<KlausK> hast du auch eine antwort auf meine frage?
<bekks> KlausK: Da das Windows kaputt ist, gehe ich davon aus dass ihr alle relevanten Daten mit der Livecd gesichert habt, oder?
<KlausK> er hat seine privaten daten alle auf usb sticks gesichert. das haben wir schon bedacht
<KlausK> ist es in meinem fall sinnvoll, ubuntu ohne kaputtes windows zu installieren?
<bekks> Mit kaputtem Windows ist ziemlich sinnfrei, wes meinst Du?
<KlausK> sehe ich auch so, ich wollte nur eine bestätigung von experten haben :-)
<mrkramps> ich habe mir erzählen lassen, dass man dieses windows-betriebsystem tatsächlich auch neu installieren kann
<KlausK> habe ubuntu mate auf laptop installiert, beim booten gibt es aber ein grub error: failure reading sector 0x208d00 from hd0
<KlausK> kann ich von einer defekten festplatte ausgehen?
<bekks> Ja.
<KlausK> kann ich den fehler nicht als defekten sektor markieren und die restliche festplatte nutzen?
<sdx23> Nein. Das macht die Platte selbst. Wenn ihr die Reservesektoren ausgegangen sind, dann nicht mehr...
<jokrebel> KlausK: Überprüf doch die Festplatte mal per Live-CD
<KlausK> von live-cd kann ich booten. aber die mache ich dann einen festplatten check?
<bekks> smartctl -a ist ein guter Anfang
<jokrebel> KlausK: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<KlausK> werde ich mir anschauen, danke!
<Wishmaster2> Hallo. Habe folgende Fehlermeldung bei apt-get:
<Wishmaster2> Paket account-plugin-windows-live ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<Wishmaster2> Doch die folgenden Pakete ersetzen es:
<Wishmaster2>   unity-asset-pool
<Wishmaster2> E: Für Paket »account-plugin-windows-live« existiert kein Installationskandidat.
<Wishmaster2> Ich vermute mal dies erklärt meine fehlenden online-Konten: https://imgur.com/X5zkCe3
<bigit> hallo leute bin jetzt komplett auf ubuntu umgestiegen
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Ja, das sollte man vielleicht als erste "fixen". Aber das nächste mal bitte in einem PasteBinServie und nicht direkt im Kanl her zeigen.
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: Sorry hab den IRC-Raum mit dem Jabber-Raum verwechselt :D
<jokrebel> bigit: Schön, und wie kann man helfen?
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: Wie fixen? und wurd das Paket eingestellt?
<bigit> brauchst du nicht ich bin allwissend danke trotzdem
<KlausK> eine hardware-frage: hd beim laptop austauschen sollte einfach möglich sein, oder? ich möchte die defekte hd mit einer ssd austauschen, das würde sinn machen
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Zeig mal ein komplettes "sudo apt update&&sudo apt dist-upgrade" in nem NoPastService
<bekks> KlausK: Wenn das bei dem speziellen Model möglich ist, dann ja. Sonst nein.
<jokrebel> KlausK: ...und ist keine Ubuntu-Support-Frage eigentlich...
<KlausK> packard bell easynote, anleitungen müsste es im netz geben, denke ich. im geschäft machen die das nur mit aufpreis, oder?
<bekks> KlausK: Wir sind nicht das GEschäft dass du fragen würdest.
<KlausK> hey, ich habe lange gebraucht, um ubuntu auf diesen laptop zu bringen, die installation ist mir 3x abgebrochen. jetzt weiß ich, dass ein hardware-problem vorliegt.
<bekks> Wir wissen es nicht.
<bekks> Das weisst du bisher nicht.
<bekks> Du hast bisher noch kein Livecd gestartet und die HW geprüft - odeR? :)
<KlausK> bin dabei
<KlausK> hab den langzeittest gestartet, der dauert 2,5 h noch
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: Nichts ungewöhnliches
<bekks> KlausK: Der ist für smartctl -a völlig egal. :)
<bekks> KlausK: Die Zeit kannst du Dir sparen.
<bigit> KlausK: Ja starte mit live Cd bevor du installieren tust. was hast du fuer einen laptop?
<bekks> bigit: Hat er vorhin gesagt.
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13075433/
<bigit> ich bin erst seit ner minute hier
<bekks> Du warst schon hier als er es sagte.
<bekks> 1101 220315 -!- bigit (Birgit) [~ricketts@aftr-37-201-192-216.unity-media.net] has joined #ubuntu-de
<bigit> wirklich
<bekks> 1101 220652 < KlausK> packard bell easynote,
<bekks> Ganz wirklich.
<bigit> heftig
<bigit> ne seh ich leider nichts
<bekks> Dann reparier deinen IRC client :)
<bigit> den hab ich auch eben erst installiert
<KlausK> bigit, wie bekks schon schrieb: packard bell easynote, ein schönes gerät, 750 gb hd, aber die scheint wohl defekt zu sein :-(
<bigit> bin sonst immer auf irc.freenode.net ist das der selbe hier?
<bekks> bigit: Ja.
<bekks> KlausK: Was ist jetzt mit der Ausgabe von smartctl -a?
<KlausK> da bekomme ich eine lange ausgabe
<bekks> Ja.
<KlausK> bisher no errors logged
<bekks> Und die gesamte Ausgabe packst du bitte in einen Pastebin.
<bigit> KlausK: lief er noch mit windows ?
<KlausK> nein, windows 7 war zerschossen. habe dann ubuntu installiert, von einer dvd-rw aus, habe dafür mehrere anläufe gebraucht, lag vermutlich an der dvd-rw oder am staub drauf
<bekks> Oder an der defekten Festplatte.
<bekks> Was ist jetzt mit der Ausgabe von smartctl -a?
<bigit> warum war windows 7 zerschossen. Ein hardware defekt ist nicht zu reparieren mit ubuntu draufinstallieren
<KlausK> bekks, wie kann ich die gesamte ausgabe markieren? der text ist mehr als eine seite
<bekks> KlausK: In einem Terminal kann man auch scrollen ;) 
<KlausK> http://pastebin.com/dzxaGd6c
<KlausK> hoffentlich kannst du damit etwas anfangen
<bigit> KlausK: aber hardware testen ueber live cd ist keine schlechte idee
<bekks> KlausK: Ja, die Platte kannst du wegwerfen.
<bekks> KlausK: Da brauchst du nichsts mehr prüfen.
<KlausK> woran machst du das fest?
<bekks> An Zeile 73 und der sehr aussagekräftigen Fehlermeldung in Zeile 83
<bigit> Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   195   195
<KlausK> zeile 83: read failure, ok ist aussagekräftig. 
<KlausK> aber zeile 73, wo ist da eine information über einen defekt?
<bigit> dein wert ist 195 schlimmster wert ist 195
<bekks> KlausK: Du möchstest herausfinden, was "current pending sectors" sind ;)
<KlausK> ok, werde dann selber danach suchen
<bigit> Du kannst also nur noch ueber live cd starten oder dir ne neue platte besorgen was hast du gemacht ?
<KlausK> ich sage schon mal DANKE für die hilfe. toll, dass ubuntu eine solche community hat
<bekks> KlausK: Festplatten können eine begrenzte Anzahl an defekten Blöcken selbst ersetzen - bei deiner Platte warten gerade fast 65.000 Blöcke darauf.
<KlausK> ist der laptop eines freundes, den er selten gebraucht hat. jetzt weiß er 100%ig, dass er eine neue festplatte braucht
<bigit> ich habs am ersten wert gesehen
<bekks> bigit: die raw read error rate sagt ohne Kontext garnichts aus.
<bigit> doch die sagt viel aus meines erachtens
<KlausK> welche zeile bigit 
<bekks> Das mag sein dass du das so siehst, in der Realität sagt der Wert ohne Kontext trotzdem nichts aus.
<bekks> KlausK: Egal. Besorg einfach eine neue Platte. :)
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: Eine Idee warum account-plugin-windows-live sich nicht installieren lässt
<KlausK> gut. und vermutlich wird sich die platte mit linux besser als mit windows :-)
<bekks> KlausK: Das Betriebssystem ist einer Festplatte egal.
<KlausK> ist eine ssd haltbarer als eine hd?
<bekks> Nein.
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Zeig mal ein "sudo apt-get -f install" her
<KlausK> und für ubuntu sinnvoller?
<bekks> KlausK: Weder noch.
<KlausK> also ist die ssd nur schneller und sonst nichts?
<Wishmaster2> ssd prinzipiell schneller, wenn man nur das OS draufpackt
<bekks> KlausK: So ist es.
<Wishmaster2> Naja, schneller = sinnvoller
<bigit> nein nicht alleine aber es sagt Value = Wert Worst= Schlimmster "Wert" dazu noch die anderen werte wie Zeile 68 G-Sense error rate usw
<KlausK> und bevor man ubntu auf eine ssd installiert, sollte man die langen texte im wiki gelesen haben, oder?
<bigit> ist bei mir eigtl auch schon ziemlich hoch
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: "0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert."
<bekks> bigit: Die Werte sagen ohne Kontext nichts aus, und die Spalten VALUE, WORST und THRESH beinhalten beileibe nicht das was du denkst. Sie beinhalten Werte, die abhängig von der Festplattenfirmware sind.
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Dan zeig mal den kompletten Installtionsversuch bitte.
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/KQnG28tB
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Den Installitonsversuch des gewünschten Pakets meinte ich.
<jokrebel> *Installationsversuchs
<bigit> bekks: ok kannst du mir erklaeren was der kontext ist?
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/b8xAxiTj
<Wishmaster2> Irgendwie kann das nicht gut sein :(
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Welches Ubuntu?
<Wishmaster2> 15.10
<bigit> ich seh auch Completed: read failure usw. trotzdem sagen die werte mir was anderes warum wuerde dann worst da stehen +den wert?
<bekks> bigit: Der Kontext sind u.a. der reallocated sector count, die seek error rate, die current pending sectors, der UDMA CRC error count und die multi zone error rate. 
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Das scheint es nur für trusty und vivid zu geben http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=account-plugin-windows-live 
<bigit> und was bedeuten die werte dann?
<bigit> z.B UDMA CRC error beides 200 ?
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: Hm, das ist schade, das erklärt aber https://imgur.com/X5zkCe3
<Wishmaster2> Hm, es scheint ja aber noch referenziert zu werden, kriegt man das gefixt?
<jokrebel> Sofort? In dem man 14.04 oder 15.04 istalliert ;-)
<bekks> bigit: als allererstes ignoriert man mal VALUE, WORST und THRESH, und schaut sich den RAW_VALUE an.
<bekks> bigit: Daraus zieht man dann Schlüsse.
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: Hm, wird das dann bei einem Update automatisch gelöscht?
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Keine Ahnung
<bekks> Wishmaster2: Nein, wird es nicht.
<Wishmaster2> Hm, was passiert denn wenn ein Paket für eine neuere Version nicht mehr verfügbar ist?
<bekks> Dann ist es nicht mehr verfügbar. Du solltest es dann deinstallieren und durch das vorgeschlagene neue Paket ersetzen.
<bekks> Stand doch vorhin in der MEldung.
<Wishmaster2> Doch die folgenden Pakete ersetzen es:  unity-asset-pool
<Wishmaster2> Das hier?
<bekks> Wie lautete denn die Meldung vorhin?
<Wishmaster2> http://pastebin.com/b8xAxiTj
<bekks> Ja, dann mach doch was da steht :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Da steht doch nicht _wie_ man das macht ;-)
<Wishmaster2> unity-asset-pool ist schon die neueste Version.
<bekks> Dann solltest du die alte Version auch deinstallieren, sofern sie noch installiert ist.
<jokrebel> dann hast Du es wohl schon.
<Wishmaster2> Alte version wovon?
<bekks> Von dem Pkate dass du versuchst zu installieren und das nicht mehr existiert...
<bekks> *Paket
<Wishmaster2> Paket »account-plugin-windows-live« ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt.
<bekks> Gut. Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung soweit.
<Wishmaster2> Naja, warum wird es dann noch referenziert?
<bekks> Wovon wird es referenziert?
<Wishmaster2> Paket account-plugin-windows-live ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<Wishmaster2> wie finde ich heraus wovon?
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Du fischst im trüben wegen Deiner "null"-Konto-Meldung?
<bekks> mit apt-cache depends und apt-cache rdepends
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja.
<Wishmaster2> ja
<Wishmaster2> Die einzige Ausgabe is "<account-plugin-windows-live>"
<bekks> Die einzige Ausgabe wovon?
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Was genau geht denn nicht durch diesen "null"Konto Eintrag? Oder ist das nur ein Schönheitsfehler?
<Wishmaster2> Schönheitsfehler
<Wishmaster2> bekks: von den von dir genannten Fehlern
<bekks> Wishmaster2: ich nannte keine Fehler :)
<Wishmaster2> *Befehlen, sorry
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "apt-get purge account-plugin-windows-live"?
<jokrebel> also ist (wie schon vor länger bermutet) das NULL-Konto nur ein Platzhalter für eben "kein Konto vorhanden" und bringt keinerlei Nachteile für Dich? *seufz*
<jokrebel> *vermutet
<Wishmaster2> Platzhalter ja nicht
<Wishmaster2> das war mal ein Konto
<jokrebel> was Du gelöscht hast und deshalb durch ein "nicht-vorhanden" = NULL ersetzt wurde. Wo genau ist Dein wirkliches Problem?
<Wishmaster2> Ich habe es nicht gelöscht
<Wishmaster2> und wenn ich es löschen dann sollte es doch komplett weg sein
<bekks> Was ist mit der angeforderten Ausgabe?
<Wishmaster2> http://pastebin.com/SFREkLKu
<bekks> So, JETZT sind die Referenzen entfernt.
<bekks> Schön, dass es nicht stimmte, dass du sagtest, das Paket sei deinstalliert.
<Wishmaster2> Hm, interessant
<bekks> Ja, sehr interessant. Und so schöne Zeitverschwendung. Danke.
<bekks> Jetzt lösch den Eintrag in deinem Evolution-Profil, und leg das Konto dort neu an.
<Wishmaster2> okay
<Guest80445> nabend, macht es sinn von vivid auf wily in einem durchgang zu wechseln?
<Guest80445> bin gerade bei apt-get dist-upgrade, ich denke, es müsste klappen, ich frage aber lieber nochmal nach
<bekks> Wie willst du denn sonst wechseln, wenn nicht in einem Durchgang?
<Guest80445> vielleicht in zwei schritten, erst 14.10->15.04 und dann nach 15.10
<bekks> wily ist der nachfolger von vivid.
<bekks> v -> w
<Guest80445> dann habe ich meine frage falsch gestellt, sorry
<k1l> Guest80445: hast du händisch die sources.list geändert? bei ubuntu macht man das nicht so
<Guest80445> ich war dabei von 14.10 -> 15.04 mit do-release-upgrade zu wechseln. hab es aber abgebrochen und die sources.list geändert, also wily eingesetzt
<k1l> urgs
<bekks> Autsch.
<bekks> Such schonmal die CD zur NEuinstallation. :)
<Guest80445> ist nur eine testinstallation auf meiner alten festplatte
<k1l> 14.10 ist schon seit einiger zeit nicht mehr supported. da musst du die old-releases einsetzen um da wegzuwechseln.
<Guest80445> habe jetzt in der sources.list wily stehenm habe jetzt apt-get upgrade und apt-get dist-upgrade gemacht, momentan werden noch die pakete runtergeladen
<bekks> Dir wird das Update ziemlich sicher um die Ohren fliegen.
<Guest80445> warum?
<bekks> Weil das was du da tust aus gutem Grund nicht supported ist.
<Guest80445> wäre es richtig gewesen, in zwei schritten zu aktualisieren?
<Guest80445> ok, dann lade ich mir das aktuelle image runter und erstelle dann ein live usb stick
<k1l> Guest80445: ja, ubuntu unterstützt nur upgrades von release zu nächstem release.
<k1l> ausser bei den LTS zu LTS releases. also 14.04 zu 16.04 wenn es raus ist
<Guest80445> wäre es sinnvoll, in die sources.list wieder vivid einzutragen? oder ist das jetzt egal?
<k1l> hat er schon installiert?
<Guest80445> installiert wurde noch nichts, ich war noch beim download der pakete
<k1l> sonst brech es ab. dann trägst du da erstmal das hier ein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> und codename ist da dein utopic.
<k1l> dann kannste auch "normal" upgraden auf 15.04
<Guest80445> habe jetzt vivid in die sources.list eingetragen
<k1l> Guest80445: stop
<Guest80445> ok gestoppt
<k1l> lies was ich geschrieben habe
<k1l> wenn du eh machst was du willst, dann musst du ja nicht uns fragen :)
<Guest80445> die englische seite lesen?
<bekks> Ja.
<Guest80445> 14.10 wurde bis juli supported, naja knapp vorbei ;-)
<Guest80445> k1l, muss ich die old-releases in meine sources.list dazutun? oder komplett ersetzen?
<k1l> ersetzen
<Guest80445> dann nur die drei zeilen
<Guest80445> CODENAME wäre in meinem fall utopic?
<k1l> ja
<Guest80445> rest ist etwas unverständlich
<k1l> was denn?
<Guest80445> update-manager ist vorhanden, linux-headers auch, bin jetzt bei apt-get update
<k1l> die 3 zeilen in die sources.list. codename gegen utopic austauschen, sudo apt-get update. sudo do-release-upgrade
<Guest80445> in der anleitung steht: update, dist-upgrade, do-release-upgrade
<Guest80445> k1l, bei dir fehlt das dist-upgrade
<k1l> Guest80445: nein. das braucht man nicht.
<Guest80445> schau auf die anleitung unter "Run the upgrade"
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-31
<IchGucksLive> Guten morgen  Wenn ich auf den Dash Drücke und suche nach Applikationen bekomme ich unter Weitere Vorschläge Werbung angezeigt 
<IchGucksLive> kann ich das abstellen 
<stevieh> ja, unter Systemeinstellungen sicherheit & Datenschutz
<IchGucksLive> Danke 
<IchGucksLive> unter Punkt "Dash-Erweiterungen" sind auch eineige angeklickt 
<IchGucksLive> wikipedia ist da echt sinnsovv das war aus 
<IchGucksLive> sinnvoll 
<IchGucksLive> Schönes Helloween 
<Etarius> morgen … weiß wer wie man unter xubuntu ein icc-profil für einen monitor setzt?
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Etarius> hmm okay … hat sich so mehr oder weniger erübrigt … habe das über tastenkürzel gemacht mit dem icc-profilen
<PBeck> hey
<DaVu> hey
<PBeck> kennt ihr ein programm um Längen aus einem Bild auszumessen? Im speziellen Fall geht es um ein USB-Mikroskop - bedeutet zuerst System mit bekannter Länge einrichten und dann von dieser bekannten Länge, unbekannte im Sichtfeld des Mikroskops auszumessen
<PBeck> unter windows ist ja meist eine software dabei die das kann. Fotos machen kann man unter linux z. B. auch direkt mit VLC - geht dann eher um die Nachprüfung.
<sdx23> PBeck: imagej ist _das_ Tool fuer sowas.
<Yenlo> hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand den unterschied erklären zwischen einem standby (Bereitschaft) über das menü, und einem standby über die (blaue) F-taste (F+F12)?
<Yenlo> ich bin davon ausgegangen dass es genau das gleiche ist, aber scheinbar habe ich mich geirrt
<deem> Yenlo: dann ist das wohl unterschiedlich eingestellt
<deem> linux kennt eigentlich nur 2 verschiedene suspend modi. s2r und s2d, also suspend to disk und suspend to ram
<Yenlo> hm, ich finde leider nicht wo man die F-taste überhaupt einstellen kann
<Yenlo> ich glaube beides benutzt S3 (suspend to ram)
<deem> Yenlo: das dürfte vielleicht in den einstellungen stehen. du kannst aber auch mit einem tool (von welchem mir der name gerade nicht einfällt) die keycodes auslesen
<deem> wenn beides s2r ist, dann sollte beides aber auch gleich sein ;)
<Yenlo> nein, ist aber leider nicht gleich
<Yenlo> man kann auch alle F-tasten konfigurieren in den systemeinstellungen, bis auf den standby... ;)
<Yenlo> irgendwie sehr seltsam das ganze
<Yenlo> über menü geht es, um die taste wacht die grafikkarte wohl nicht mehr richtig auf
<Yenlo> ich vermute inzwischen dass die tastatur direkt vom BIOS ausgelesen wird oder sowas
<deem> hm... es gibt irgendein x* tool, das die keypress events anzeigt
<Yenlo> und das BIOS kriegt im gegensatz zu Ubuntu das mit der grafikkarte nicht richtig hin :)
<deem> naja, das bios schickt auch nur ein signal an das os, damit das ein suspend macht
<Yenlo> du meinst umgekehrt?
<deem> meine ich?
<deem> is schon spät. keine ahnung :D
<Yenlo> naja, ich weiss es auch nicht :)
<Yenlo> aber ich hätte gedacht dass es am ende das BIOS macht
<deem> ha! xkbevd, so heißt es
<Yenlo> denn dort kann man auch zwischen S1 und S3 wählen
<Yenlo> danke! das schaue ich mir mal an
<deem> ich glaube, das mit dem suspend is ne mischung aus beidem
<Yenlo> ich wäre schon zufrieden wenn ich die blöde F-taste abschalten könnte
<deem> das os tut was und das bios auch
<deem> genau weiß ich es aber auch nicht :D
<deem> vielleicht können unsere hardware spezis hier dazu was sagen
<Yenlo> denn F + F12 (das falsche standby) liegt leider genau neben der "lauter-taste" ;)
<deem> viel erfolg
<deem> ich bin mal raus für heute ;)
<Yenlo> danke
<Yenlo> also mir wäre schon sehr geholfen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich F-Taste + F12 (Bereitschaft/Standby) einfach abschalten könnte
<sdx23> Yenlo: macht das das Bios oder ist das ein echter Tastendruck? i.e. was sagt xev, wenn du das drueckst.
<Yenlo> ist ein tastendruck von mir
<Yenlo> ich kann es nur leider nicht ausprobieren, weil danach der rechner spinnt
<Yenlo> aber danke für den hinweis mit dem "xev"
<Yenlo> ich bin grad am überlegen ob das F+F12 nicht eher ein "hibernate" also suspend to disk ist...
<Yenlo> aber es geht genauso schnell wie aus dem menü, da wird also nix auf die festplatte geschrieben
<Yenlo> aber das wäre natürlich eine erklärung, warum das eine tut und das andere nicht
<sdx23> schau sonst mal in /etc/default/acpi-support
<Yenlo> aaah!
<Yenlo> ACPI_HIBERNATE=true
<Yenlo> das sollte ich wohl mal auskommentieren? :)
<sdx23> probieren kannst du das
<Yenlo> was mich halt ehrlich gesagt am meisten irritiert ist dass es dafür keinen eintrag in den system einstellungen/keyboard gibt
<Yenlo> alle anderen F-tasten sind dort drin, bis auf "Bereitschaft"
<Yenlo> ich habe zum testen sogar mal den Taschenrechner (F+F4) auf Bereitschaft (F12) gelegt, aber das ändert leider nichts
<sdx23> das ist normal. Wenn das BIOS das nicht abfaengt, sondern einen Tastendruck durchreicht, ist das die "Standby"-Taste. 
<sdx23> also, da wird nicht Fn-F12 durchgereicht. Sondern ein anderer Tastendruck.
<sdx23> wobei ich eher vermute, dass das als ACPI Event kommt.
<Yenlo> hm
<sdx23> aber, acpi_listen und/oder xev. Anders ist das nicht zu sagen.
<Yenlo> vielen dank auf jeden fall
<Yenlo> ich glaube das hilft mir weiter
<Yenlo> acpi_listen / xev habe ich nicht gekannt und schaue es mir nachher an
<sdx23> du kannst deren Ausgabe auch in eine Datei schreiben lassen und halt in Kauf nehmen, dass der Rechner dann einmal neugestartet werden muss.
<Yenlo> ist nur jetzt blöd zum probieren weil der rechner sonst evtl. nicht wieder "zurückommt"
<Yenlo> gute idee, ja
<Yenlo> am liebsten hätte ich Fn+F12 halt einfach abgeschaltet :)
<sdx23> ja, erst Diagnose, dann entsprechende Therapie. Wir sind ja hier nicht beim Arzt und werfen wild mit Antibiotika um uns.
<Yenlo> ja schon, aber seltsam finde ich das schon dass es bei den systemeinstellungen nicht aufgeführt ist
<Yenlo> vor allem weil er dort die Fn-F12 ja kennt, sie heißt dort "Bereitschaft"
<sdx23> mach nen Bugreport auf, oder besser, schreib einen Patch ;)
<Yenlo> nur leider gibt es keinen eintrag dazu
<Yenlo> naja, das wird vielleicht shcon gründe haben
<Yenlo> man geht ja aber eigentlich davon aus, dass Fn-F12 und das menü genau das gleiche sind
<Yenlo> das ist so verwirrend daran
<Yenlo> menü tut, Fn+F12 tut nicht
<Yenlo> und blöderweise liegt Fn+F12 genau neben der "lauter-taste" (Fn+F11) ;-)
<Yenlo> einmal vertippt, und ich habe den recher quasi abgeschossen...
<PBeck> sdx23: vielen dank. Funktioniert nach kurzer Einarbeitungszeit gar nicht so schlecht.
<PBeck> Skalierung setzen war ein bisschen frickelig. Allerdings haben sie das nichtmal so schlecht durchdacht mit der "Global"-Funktion. Schön wäre noch eine Funktion in der man drei Punkte anklicken könnte und von diesen dann automatisch senkrecht gemessen wird. 
<Yenlo> sdx23: ich gehe jetzt mal testen. vielen dank nochmal für die hinweise auf die entsprechenden programme!
<PBeck> sdx23: nach den ersten versuchen ist das relativ genau, da schaffe ich fast immer 100-200 um
<Sutter_Cain> Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit sha1 signierte Repositories in 16.04 yu verwenden?
<BlackMage> Sutter_Cain: füge doch einfach 'cert-digest-algo SHA1' und 'digest-algo SHA1' zu deiner gpg.conf hinzu
<Sutter_Cain> BlackMage: Das Repository kommt nicht von mir ... hilft das dann ueberhaupt?
<BlackMage> Sutter_Cain: damit sagst du deinem GPG doch nur welche Algorithmen dein gpg akzeptiert
<Sutter_Cain> BlackMage: Das Problem ist soweit ich das verstehe aber apt
<Sutter_Cain> siehe auch: https://juliank.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/dropping-sha-1-support-in-apt/
<le_bot> Title: Dropping SHA-1 support in APT – Blog of Julian Andres Klode (at juliank.wordpress.com)
<BlackMage> Sutter_Cain: aber apt benutzt gpg. kann aber sein dass (da es durch apt) läuft es die config nicht liest
<tomreyn> die gpg-konfiguration für apt dürfte irgendwo unter /etc/apt liegen wenn ich nicht irre
<tomreyn> das könnte klappen: Acuqire::gpgv::Options "--cert-digest-algo SHA1 --digest-algo SHA1"
<tomreyn> aber noch viel besser wäre es nichts zu verwenden was sha-digests verwendet
<BlackMage> tomreyn: wo hast du denn das gefunden?
<BlackMage> was macht eigentlich der Prozess frontend? und warum blockiert er bei mir /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ?
<Sutter_Cain> optionen an gpgv bringen nichts, das scheint hart codiert zu sein
<Sutter_Cain> static constexpr Digest Digests[] = {
<Sutter_Cain>    {...   {Digest::State::Untrusted, "MD5"},
<Sutter_Cain>    {Digest::State::Weak, "SHA1"},
<Sutter_Cain>    ...   {Digest::State::Trusted, "SHA256"},
<Sutter_Cain>    ...};
<BlackMage> Sutter_Cain: woher stammt der Source?
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-01
<Sutter_Cain> https://git.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/apt/tree/methods/gpgv.cc?h=debian/experimental
<le_bot> Title: ~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/apt - [no description] (at git.launchpad.net)
<LupusE> hi
<frank123445> hi kennt sich jemand mit lan verbindung aus
<Frickelpit> wäre schlimm wenn das nicht der Fall wäre
<pog> moin, ich wollte gerade "grosse" files unter dem / Directory mit find suchen, trotzd dem parm xdev geht er auf die device, welche unter home angehängt ist. (-xdev  Don't descend directories on other filesystems.)
<bekks> pog: Zeig uns mal die ganze Befehlszeile.
<pog> find /home -xdev -size +500k -ls > bigfiles
<pog> vorher machte ich das mit / unddie home/jf (andere parition) wird auch durchsucht.
<pog> ich hab etwas Platzprobleme mit der Installation, nicht mit dem Home.
<pog> weiss nicht warum 20gb gefüllt sind...
<bekks> du -sh /
<pog> danke 
<stevieh> und ncdu für curses und baobap für gui
<sash_> *baobab
<stevieh> yeah. Niedecken!
<pog> da war ein Backup in /media sichergestellt... was natürlich auf dem Disk von / ist. kein Wunder.
<stevieh> shit happens
<pog> was ich etwas doof finde, dass ja Firefox und Co. alle Caches auch im home ablegen, mit der Folge, dass man all diese Caches auch mit backupt
<pog> und doch gewisse usereinstellungen sind durchaus sinnvoll zu backupen...
<sdx23> ja mei, dann nimm das doch raus aus dem Backup.
<pog> dachte es gibt ev. so backup templates, was die sicherung von user-temp dateien vermeidet.
<pog> aber firefox kannich ja effektiv speziell behandeln.
<pog> was verwendet ihr (oder für andere Benutzer) für Backupsystem? deja-dup?
<pog> ein automatisierter rsync wäre ja auch denkbar.
<sdx23> !backup
<le_bot> Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<pog> !backup
<le_bot> Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<pog> deja-dup scheint das standard-installierrte Tool von ubuntu zu sein. 
<sdx23> ist es.
<jokrebel> pog: Und welche konkrete Frage dazu hast Du?
<pog> jokrebel: einfach was für Endbenutzer bewährt und einfach ist... (ich selbst hab meistens die wirklich wichtrigen dAten mittels rsync irgendwo repliziert, was halt keine allgemeine Backup-Lösung ist...
<pog> ich versuch malmit deja-dup (wohl die Standard-Lösung für Ubuntu)
<pog> am Wikieintrag fällt auf, dass man sich zuerst ein Konzept zurechtlegen muss, bevor man den Backup implementiert...
<pog> (aber ist doch ziemlich vollständig, mit vielen nützlichen Infos)
<jokrebel> pog: Allgemeine Unterhaltungen und Diskussionen für "was soll ich nehmen" oder "welche $Tool-Lösung ist die beste" sind im Support-Kanal nicht so zielführend. Dafür bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic verwenden.
<pog> okay
<jokrebel> pog: Ja - ein Konzept sollte man immer haben
<DaVu> Tag zusammen...vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass ich, nach dem Aufruf von 'top', einen 'teamvierwerd' process als root laufen habe. Teamviewer ist installiert, Muss dieser Process laufen? Und wenn nein, wie deaktiviere ich das dauerhaft?
<bekks> Du hast Teamviewer installiert. Ja, der Dienst muss laufen damit du Teamviewer nutzen kannst. Wenn du das nicht willst, musst du Teamviewer deinstallieren.
<fogel> Moin zusammen. Mein Firefox kann nicht auf einer bestimmten partition speichern (permission denied). wie gebe ich einer partition rwx rechte? 
<fogel> chown?
<DaVu> bekks: ok, danke. Hatte vermutet, dass der Dienst erst dann startet, wenn man Teamviewer auch aktiv nutzt
<bekks> Warum auch immer man Teamviewer unter Linux nutzen will.
<DaVu> bekks: war von Linux aus für eine Bekannte für einen Windows rechner ;)
<bekks> fogel: Schau Dir die Rechte an, nachdem du herausgefunden hasrt welches Dateisystem das ist.
<fogel> ext4
<tojoko> hi
<DaVu> fogel: chown heißt "change owner". 
<tojoko> ich dachte sticky notes waere vorinstalliert bei ubuntu?
<DaVu> das was du vielleicht suchen würdest wäre ggf. chmod
<bekks> tojoko: Wenn es das nicht ist, wohl nicht :)
<bekks> fogel: Und welcher moutpoint mit welchen Rechten und welchem Besitzer ist das?
<tojoko> bekks, aber wie komme ich darauf? irgend etwas derartiges vorinstalliert?
<fogel> chmod habe ich als erstes ausprobiert. das ist aber für dateien, nicht für platten
<bekks> "Platten" bearbeitet man auch nicht mit chmod.
<DaVu> ^
<fogel> hab das in mnt gemountet
<bekks> Sondern nur Dateien und Dateisysteme.
<tojoko> wie kann ich mir den desktop anzeigen lasse? superkey + d funktioniert nicht.
<DaVu> fogel: du möchtest in einen Ordner auf der Platte speichern. Diesem kannst du, wenn du kannst, entsprechende Rechte vergeben
<tojoko> strg + super key + d - danke! :)
<fogel> ich hoffe nicht das wir jetzt aneinander vorbeisprechen. platte/partition ist alles korrekt und gemountet etc. das problem ist das mein mozilla nicht auf diese platte/partition speichern kann
<DaVu> unter Linux ist alles eine Datei
<DaVu> wenn du die Platte gemountet hast, dann liegt sie sozusagen in einem Ordner unter /mnt
<fogel> yep
<DaVu> und jetzt lies meinen Satz von eben und weiter oben nochmal ;)
<DaVu> Wenn du für den Ordner, in dem die Platte gemountet wurde, nicht die nötigen Rechte zum Schreiben hast, dann musst du die erst vergeben
<DaVu> So zumindest meine Theorie
<fogel> mir ist ein licht.... 
<DaVu> fogel: Ich würde aber auch vermuten, dass du ggf. beim mounten schon einen Fehler machst
<DaVu> Bisher hatte ich es noch nie, dass ich auf eine gemountete Platte keine Schreibrechte hatte
<fogel> muss ja was falsch sein. es immerhin kann ich ja unter anderen partitionen der selben platte speichern.
<DaVu> fogel: wie mountest du denn?
<DaVu> was steht denn in der fstab?
<fogel> gparted -> partitionieren -> mit "disks" mounten
<DaVu> ok...man mountet auch nicht mit gparted
<DaVu> man partitioniert damit
<fogel> http://pastebin.com/XXVpwpp4
<DaVu> oder verändert partitionen (löschen, vergrößern, verkleinern etc...), aber mounten macht man damit nicht unbedingt
<le_bot> Title: # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the uni - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<DaVu> und um welche Partition gehts?
<fogel> sda1
<fogel> auf sda4 kann mein firefox speichern abd auf sda1 nicht. hab eig. alles gleich gemacht
<DaVu> ändere doch den Eintrag mal zu:
<DaVu>  /dev/sda1 /mnt/IntDrv/BigDaddy/Download auto rw,nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<fogel> also ein rw hinter auto
<DaVu> vor dem nosuid
<DaVu> deswegen auch "rw,"
<DaVu> hier mal das Ubuntu Wiki zu den Parametern: 
<DaVu> !mount
<le_bot> Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<DaVu> wobei es noch die Frage ist...kannst du über das Terminal auf der Partition schreiben?
<DaVu> Einfach mal auf die Platte wechseln und: touch test.txt eingeben
<DaVu> also: touch <irgendein-Dateiname>
<fogel> ne
<fogel> nur als sudo
<DaVu> ok, das möchte man nicht
<DaVu> dann füg mal den Eintrag "rw" hinzu und dann schau mal ob das hilft. Du wirst rebooten müssen oder halt remounten
<fogel> ok
<fogel> mach ich gleich
<fogel> danke
<fogel> ich hab hingekriegt
<fogel> chown wie du gesagt hast
<DaVu> habe ich nicht
<DaVu> ich habe chmod gesagt
<tojoko> hehehe
<tojoko> fogel, nich' boese sein, aber lern mal die basics.
<fogel> deswegen benutze ich doch ubuntu
<fogel> fahre schon aber seit 3,4 monaten auf linux ist eig. meega geil. wenn man sich mal umgestellt hat.
<DaVu> fogel: ja, lies das Wiki ;)
<DaVu> und das hier:
<DaVu> !chmod
<le_bot> Informationen zu chmod finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<DaVu> und:
<DaVu> !chown
<le_bot> Informationen zu chown finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<west> hallo
<west> ich habe probleme bei der Installation per Terminal
<k1l_> wo klemmts denn=
<k1l_> ?
<west> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23411838/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> hast du noch das software center offen oder andere programme, die das paketsystem nutzen?
<jokrebel> läuft grad wohl die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung oder das Softwarecenter/Synaptic <- west
<west> ne
<k1l_> west: mach mal ein "ps ax | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die ausgabeurl hier
<west> ps ax | nc termbin.com 999
<west> http://termbin.com/gkmo
<west> http://termbin.com/gkmo
<k1l_> auf pts1 läuft ein dpkg process
<k1l_> 1825 ?        SLl    0:38 gnome-software
<k1l_> und das läuft auch
<west> ein moment
<k1l_> also evtl doch nochmal scharf nachdenken, ob da nicht einfach ein anderes programm gerade auf das paketsystem zugreift. das hat schon seinen sinn, dass das immer nur ein programm auf einmal darf.
<ppq>  1873 pts/1    SN+    6:14 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/shim-signed.postinst configure 1.21.3+0.9+1465500757.14a5905.is.0.8-0ubuntu3
<ppq> da wird gerade der signed uefi bootloader konfiguriert offenbar
<west> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23411864/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> west: Und immer noch läuft dort ein Prozess. Such dort mal nach dpkg und Du siehst es selbst ;-) Hattest Du vielleicht (aus Ungeduld) schon mal eine Installation abgebrochen und die wird gerade versucht endlich fertig zu stellen?
<west> jokrebel:  ich gucke grade in Taskmanger
<west> und warum ist der prozess noch geöffnet
<DaVu> wahrscheinlich weil gerade noch irgendwas damit ausgeführt wird. Fall das Fehlerhaft ist, kann man den Process killen
<DaVu> Solange man aber nich weiß warum und wieso ist das vielleicht nicht zu empfehlen
<west> oder bleibt er geöffent weill ich das Softwarecenter öffen hatte
<fford> west: Evtl. erfordert dieser Prozess eine Eingabe.
<west> ich habe jetzt die Dpkg gekillt
<k1l_> west: vlt erklärst du mal, was du da gemacht hast? weil dein anfängliches "nichts" stimmt ja nicht. und das das softwarecenter nicht offen sien darf, hab ich dir auch schon gesagt.
<west> ich habe was in software was gesucht
<west> ich habe was in softwarecenter gesucht
<jokrebel> und es dann nicht beendet. Lögisch, dass dann andere Aktionen nicht korrekt beendet werden können 
<west> dann habe ich das softwarecenter wieder geschlossen und es per Terminal probiert
<west> für mich sieht das ubuntu nicht die dpkg prozesse killt
<stevieh> och, das macht es normalerweise schon.
<stevieh> kill sie halt von hand.
<west> nach beendigung des Softwarecenter
<jokrebel> vielleicht wurde durch das wilde rumgekille ja auch schon ein inkonsistenter Zustand der Paketverwaltung "erreicht"
<west> jokrebel: nach den killen geht es in Terminal
<doev> Hallo. Ich habe hier eine Screen-Session, die ich nicht mehr killen kann. Was außer einem Neustart könnte ich tun?
<doev> also "screen -X -S 62927 kill" nützt nichts.
<west> prozess?
<doev> kenne ich nicht. Habe auch mehrere session am laufen.
<doev> kill 62927 hat es tatsächlich getan
<pLaTo0n> moin
<jokrebel> hi
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-02
<MrSm1th> y0 whats up m8s
<CamiloAle12-15d> Hola ñ.ñ
<LupusE> moin
<Etarius> guten tag … ich würde gerne mal wissen wie ich vsync unter xfce am besten zum laufen bekomme bei einem i5-4200M unter 1604?
<stevieh> vsync?
<stevieh> haste keinen?
<Etarius> anschiened nicht
<Etarius> meine augen lügen ja nicht
<stevieh> l#ufts bild durch?
<Etarius> stevieh, tust du nur so oder denkst du ernsthaft, dass ich nicht wüsste was ein gebrochens bild dauernd beim zeichnen oder beim scrollen wäre? Oo
<tomreyn> es ist nur erstaunlich weil vsync per default an ist bei intel
<Etarius> bei mir war das ja vor 2 tagen auch "an" … kam zumindest so rüber … und seit gestern … gebroche bilder … das ist das problem … ka was sich da dauernd irgendwo verstellt
<Etarius> in der config vom xfce hab ich beim compositor ja auch vsync an aber ka warum es nun nicht will
<Etarius> ich habs mal aus und wieder angeschaltet … immer noch ein gebrochenes bild
<tomreyn> Etarius: versuchs mal mit https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#Tear-free_video
<le_bot> Title: Intel graphics - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<Etarius> okay … mal gucken
<Etarius> ich hab wieder vsync … danke :)
<laptopnutzer> Hi, ist jemand da?
<mrkramps> !frag laptopnutzer 
<laptopnutzer> ?
<mrkramps> !frag > laptopnutzer 
<laptopnutzer> ?
<mrkramps> ach mann …
<mrkramps> nicht fragen, ob jemand da ist, sondern einfach die frage stellen
<mrkramps> antwortet schon jemand, wenn jemand da ist
<mrkramps> eigentlich sollte der bot das machen -.-
<laptopnutzer> Achso, Entschuldigung.
<laptopnutzer> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Laptop. Wenn ich in den Ruhezustand gehe und den Laptop danach wieder "aufwecke", bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Ich kann auch nicht in ein Terminal wechseln. Hier sind meine Systemdaten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23416623/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<laptopnutzer> Ich benutze die Nvidia-Grafikkarte und den unfreien nvidia-Treiber.
<mrkramps> laptopnutzer, verwendest du Ubuntu oder ein anderes Derivat (Xubuntu o.ä.)?
<laptopnutzer> Kubuntu
<laptopnutzer> Gibt es irgendwelche Log-Dateien oder so die ich euch schicken könnte? Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus, sorry.
<mrkramps> laptopnutzer, besteht das problem auch wenn du den ruhezustand über pm-utils aufrufst:$ sudo pm-suspend
<laptopnutzer> Probiere ich jetzt mal aus, bis gleich. (Ich bin mit dem betroffenen Laptop hier, da ich keinen anderen Computer zur Verfügung habe.)
<mrkramps> kk
<laptopnutzer_> Funktioniert auch nicht.
<laptopnutzer_> Ich habe bemerkt, dass nicht nur der Bildschirm nach dem Aufwecken nicht mehr funktioniert. Die Tastatur scheint auch nicht zu funktionieren. (Wenn ich die CapsLock-Taste drücke, leuchtet normalerweise ein kleines Lämpchen auf der Taste. Nach dem Auswecken passiert das allerdings nicht.)
<mrkramps> laptopnutzer_, dann wäre ein Blick in die /var/log/Xorg.1.log vielleicht hilfreich
<sdx23> ich empfehle nach dem Notebookmodell + ubuntu + standby zu googeln
<laptopnutzer> Hier ist die Xorg.1.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23416729/ (Sieht nicht gut aus, am Ende steht irgendwas mit "fatal server error"...)
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> na toll … segfault.
<mrkramps> der nvidia-treiber und X verstehen sich in dieser hinsicht wohl mal gar nicht
<laptopnutzer> :(
<laptopnutzer> Naja, ich brauche den aber zum Spielen... Kann man da irgendwas machen, außer den anderen zu installieren?
<mrkramps> laptopnutzer, upgrade auf 16.04
<mrkramps> oder gleich 16.10
<laptopnutzer> :(
<laptopnutzer> Okay, ich versuche es mal.
<mrkramps> zumindest könnte man die mal live testen
<mrkramps> ist ja nicht klar, ob das problem damit behoben wäre
<laptopnutzer> Moment... Habe ich dann KDE 5?
<laptopnutzer> Also auf 16.04?
<mrkramps> eh, öh, ja?!
<laptopnutzer> Oh...
<mrkramps> vielleicht auch nicht … KDe ist so gar nicht meine baustelle
<laptopnutzer> Naja, ich teste das dann erst mit einer Live-CD. 
<mrkramps> internet sagt, doch … abd 16.04 kde 5
<laptopnutzer> Ich mag KDE 5 nicht, deshalb frage ich.
<mrkramps> kubuntu 14.04 läuft im april 2017 eh aus
<stevieh> wird kubuntu kürzer supportet als ubuntu?
<mrkramps> ah, nö … kubuntu auch 5 jahre, sehe ich gerade
<mrkramps> xubuntu bspw. hat nur 3 jahre
<nagetier> sollte man sich mal powertop ansehen, erst mit -c und dann mit --auto-tune ?
<mrkramps> oO an anderer stelle heißt es wieder kubuntu 3 jahre support
<mrkramps> also KDE 3 jahre support und ubuntu main dann wohl 5 jahre
<nagetier> laptopnutzer: würde ich mal versuchen, installiere powertop, führe 'sudo powertop -c' aus, danach 'sudo powertop --auto-tune', dann 'sudo pm-suspend'.
<mrkramps> nagetier, und das hilft gegen einen segfault des XServers, wenn der nvidia-treiber abspakkt?
<nagetier> ne, noch fragen wir uns aber warum der abspackt
<nagetier> und es KÖNNTE an fehlenden Energieeinstellungen wo auch immer liegen
<nagetier> ist weit hergeholt, ich weiß das wohl, aber versuchen würde ich es
<laptopnutzer> Okay, ich probiere es kurz aus.
<nagetier> laptopnutzer: es wird deine WLAN-Verbindung bei -c gekappt
<nagetier> falls eine vorhanden ist
<mrkramps> hm hm hm, da läuft noch kernel 3.19, also vivid hwe stack?
<nagetier> mrkramps: würde ich dann auch versuchen, sicherlich
<nagetier> jokrebel hat da doch auch ähnliche Probleme, selbst unter 16.04
<nagetier> und das ließ sich wohl mit einem 4.7 eindämmen
<mrkramps> also laptopnutzer sollte im sinne der sicherheit vielleicht erst mal kernel auf *-lts-xenial aktualisieren
<nagetier> 4.7 wird man zwar dur hwe nicht bekommen, geht aber in eine hoffentlich korrigierte Richtug :)
<mrkramps> und den Xserver vielleicht gleich mit
<k1l> 4.7 ist kein ubuntu kernel
<k1l> wird auch nie einer werden. 16.04 hat den 4.4er und 16.10 den 4.8er
<laptopnutzer_> Wenn ich "sudo powertop -c" eingebe geht der Bildschirm aus und ich kann nichts mehr machen.
<nagetier> k1l: der ist vanilla vorhanden
<nagetier> laptopnutzer_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/powertop
<le_bot> Title: Powertop - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<nagetier> laptopnutzer_: das ist so korrekt, lese bitte den Artikel.. habe das hier auch gerade ausgeführt, und der Schirm wurde mehr als einmal schwarz
<k1l> mrkramps: die pakete in main haben 5 jahre support. das kubuntu team gibt aber nur 3 jahre support garantie auf die kde pakete in universe
<mrkramps> k1l, danke … das hatte ich mir auch schon so zusammengereimt ;)
<mrkramps> steht aber ziemlich kacke auf deren website im downloadbereich
<k1l> laptopnutzer_: du solltest dir zuerst mal überlegen, ob du den 3.13er kernel oder den 4.4er kernel willst. der 3.19 kernel ist tot und hat sicherheitslücken
<jokrebel> nagetier: richtig
<laptopnutzer_> Sind die beide mit dem nvidia-Treiber kompatibel?
<k1l> ubuntu liefert einen nvidia treiber in den repos (oder mehrere versionen sogar.). die sind auf jeden fall kompatibel
<mrkramps> laptopnutzer_, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks mal lesen
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> laptopnutzer_: zusätzlich sollte man kontrollieren ob das BIOS aktuell ist
<jokrebel> nagetier: Und ich mach das grade mit Würgaround über den neuesten Mainline-Kernel
<laptopnutzer_> Wie mache ich das denn?
<nagetier> also 4.8er?
<nagetier> ahne
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> auch die FW der Grafikkarte sollte man kontrollieren..
<nagetier> wobei die leider selten ausgegeben werden
<nagetier> also ausgegeben in Form einer Datei und eines Tools um das zu flashen
<nagetier> laptopnutzer_: schauen welche Version derzeit läuft, oft ist das im BIOS selber möglich, oder mit dmesg, dann auf die Herstellerseite gehen, das eigentliche Gerät aufrufen und dort nach einer aktuelleren Version durchsuchen
<nagetier> laptopnutzer: allerdings sollte man sich vor dem Aufspielen die derzeitigen Einstellungen notieren
<laptopnutzer> Ist das nicht irgendwie... gefährlich, wenn jemand wie ich das macht? Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung davon.
<nagetier> laptopnutzer: Ein Risiko besteht, das stimmt
<mrkramps> ich weiß ja nicht, was das jetzt werden soll, aber könnte man nicht irgendwie mal mit dem aktualisieren des kernels anfange?
<mrkramps> vielleicht auch den hwe stack des xservers?
<nagetier> sehr oft kommt man aber einfach nicht herum das zu machen
<mrkramps> und dann mal schauen?
<nagetier> si
<nagetier> Fange allerdings immer gerne an der Basis an :)
<mrkramps> der "basis", verstehe =D
<mrkramps> naja, solange der arme nicht noch löten muss
<nagetier> jo, der ACPI-Tabelle, in dem Fall
<k1l> wo war nochmal das problem den xenial hwe kernel zu nutzen?
<laptopnutzer> Ich finde auf der Lenovo-Seite nichts dazu. Mein Laptop ist ein Z710.
<jokrebel> die neueren BIOS-Chips sind doch nicht mehr gelötet <g>
<laptopnutzer> Habe ich KDE 5, wenn ich den Enablement Stack installiere? (Tut mir leid wenn das eine dumme Frage ist...)
<jokrebel> k1l: Dass nagetier an der Basis beginnen will ;-)
<k1l> laptopnutzer: nein
<k1l> du bleibst auf 14.04
<laptopnutzer> Gut. ^^
<jokrebel> laptopnutzer: Die KDE-Version hat erstmal nichts mit dem Kernel zu tun
<mrkramps> nur kernel und xserver sind dann aus 16.04
<laptopnutzer> Wird mir das dann irgendwann Probleme beim Updaten machen?
<mrkramps> nein, das entspricht dann 14.04.5
<jokrebel> wenn Du es richtig machst, nein
<laptopnutzer> Okay, dann installiere ich das jetzt mal.
<mrkramps> laptopnutzer, meinen link dazu hast du gelesen?
<jokrebel> weist Du denn schon wie?
<nagetier> könnte untergegangen sein.. sorry
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/#Installation
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> man beachte den dezenten hinweis direkt nach der hinweisbox
<laptopnutzer> Ja, ich habe den Link bekommen und mir die Seite durchgelesen.
<laptopnutzer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23416888/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> leider sieht man nicht, welcher Befehl diese Ausgabe nach sich zieht
<mrkramps> wenn ich raten dürfte, wine macht ärger
<laptopnutzer> Der Befehl war "sudo apt-get -s install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial", falls du das meintest.
<k1l> installiere mal das erste paket mit apt wo er meckert
<k1l> oh er ist eh weg
<pLaTo0n> moin
<NTQ> Irgendwas macht meine gnome-shell sehr langsam. Wenn ich in irgendeinem Programm ein Menü-Punkt aufklappe und dann darin einen Untermenüpunkt anfahre, verbraucht gnome-shell für über eine Sekunde 100 % CPU und genauso lange bleibt auch die gesamte Oberfläche hängen.
<NTQ> Und drücke ich die Super-Taste um das Dashboard anzuzeigen und direkt danach wieder ESC um es zu schließen, dauert es 7-8 Sekunden bis ich wieder zurück komme. Auch da verbraucht gnome-shell 100% CPU.
<DaVu> was sagt 'top'?
<DaVu> oder ist das daraus?
<NTQ> DaVu: top, htop, Systemüberwachung, sagen alle das gleiche.
<NTQ> Muss mal grad neustarten. Bin gleich wieder da.
<NTQ> DaVu: re
<DaVu> NTQ: Ich bin mir unsicher...wir könnten jetzt mit dem üblichen anfangen. Was wurde zuletzt geändert?
<NTQ> Update von Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.5 LTS auf 16.04 LTS
<DaVu> welche Hardware? Vielleicht was mit dem GFX Treiber?
<NTQ> Ja, die Grafik läuft so oder so nicht rund, wegen Optimus und so. Hab dauernd Mauszeigerfragmente überall auf dem Bildschirm rumfliegen und sowas.
<DaVu> was ist das für eine GPU?
<NTQ> Nvidia Quadro K2000M
<DaVu> etwas betagt ;)
<NTQ> Läuft aktuell mit Nouveau Treibern
<DaVu> kannst nix anderes nehmen?
<NTQ> Naja, "betagt". Für ein Notebook immer noch gut.
<DaVu> NTQ: http://www.nvidia.de/Download/driverResults.aspx/82286/de
<le_bot> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver (at www.nvidia.de)
<DaVu> Ich würde mal versuchen von den Nouveau Treibern weg zu gehen
<DaVu> Denke mal das Hardwarebeschleunigung nicht aktiv ist
<DaVu> und es daher zu den genannten Problem kommt
<NTQ> Ja, das sagst du so einfach. :-D Das letzte mal als ich das versucht hatte, gab es entweder nur noch Konsole für mich. ;-) Oder keine externen Bildschirme mehr. Und 1-2 externe Bildschirme hänge ich schon gerne dran.
<DaVu> du kannst doch einfach mal schauen..in den Einstellungen unter "Zusätzliche Treiber"
<DaVu> Da lässt du mal nach Treibern suchen und normalerweise sollte dir dann was aus den Paketquellen angezeigt werden
<DaVu> Das wäre zumindest erstmal der Ubuntu Weg
<DaVu> Gibt auch noch andere Paketquellen, die ich aber nicht sofort empfehlen würde
<DaVu> Nur wenn das eine nicht klappt, dann kann man weiter forschen
<NTQ> Ja, wird es auch. Hat aber so noch nie geklappt. Und ein paar manuelle Versuche sind auch gescheitert. Mit 16.04 hab ich es noch nicht weiter versucht. Werde ich die Tage aber.
<DaVu> So habe ich es bei mir mit einer GT520 gemacht...rennt problemlos
<NTQ> Hab auch schon überlegt mal irgendwas mit Wayland zu versuchen.
<DaVu> da kenne ich mich nicht mit aus, sorry
<DaVu> Ich würde aber erstmal den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen
<DaVu> ÜBer die Einstellungen sind das ein paar Klicks und dann weißt du schon mal mehr
<NTQ> https://owncloud.freakscorner.de/index.php/s/2FGu1kdCURDWPn6
<le_bot> Title: ownCloud (at owncloud.freakscorner.de)
<NTQ> Das ist meine Auswahl
<DaVu> Dann würde ich den ersten binary nehmen
<NTQ> Morgen hab ich bestimmt Zeit dafür. Dann kann ich meine Platte mal klonen und das ausprobieren.
<DaVu> viel Glück
<NTQ> danke ^^
<DaVu> immer wieder gern ;)
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-03
<pLaTo0n> moin
<LupusE> g'morgen
<passt> guten morgen
<passt> Seit dem WE verliert mein PC kurz nach dem Einschalten mehrmals seine IP-Adresse. Ich muss das Netzwerk dann komplett de- und erneut wieder aktivieren, damit es weitergeht. 
<passt> Folgendes steht im syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23419683/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> passt: das ist nur die aktion. da muss vorher was passiert sein. z.b. zu lange inaktivitaet ... im avahi log sollte mehr stehen.
<dadrc> avahi sollte nicht an den IPs rumfummeln
<LupusE> Es kann ja sein dass er dafuer einen sinnvollen use case hat.
<jokrebel> Passiert das einschalten vielleicht aus dem Suspendmodus heraus?
<passt> nein, ich fahre den PC immer vollständig herunter. Der PC lief jetzt auch seit Monaten problemlos. Bin aber noch nicht dazugekommen, dass avahi-log mir anzuschauen.
<passt> LupusE: ich kann nicht erkennen ob es ein extra avahi log gibt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass alles im syslog steht. Ich verwende Ubuntu 16.04 mit Standard Installation.
<LupusE> passt: in diesem fall darfst Du dich in avahi einarbeiten, und feststeleln wie man das logging aktiviert oder wo man es findet ... oder wenn du keien hnung hast was das ist und es vermutlich nichts brauchst, darfst du auch avahi verwerfen und den network manager benutzen.
<jokrebel> Vielleicht wär ja https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avahi/#Datenuebertragung-wird-abgebrochen die Lösung (warum auch immer man dringend avahi nutzen will)
<le_bot> Title: Avahi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Kann sich jemand erklären, warum eine im Standby befindliche HDD mit ausschließlich Nutzdaten beim Anmelden auf der Konsole erst reaktiviert werden muss? Kann ich dagegen angehen?
<k1l_> wie ist die hdd denn eingebunden?
<k1l_> evtl greift da irgendwas drauf zu oder ist darauf verlinkt
<nagetier> k1l_: die ist fest per fstab eingebunden, und es befinden sich keinerlei Systemdaten darauf
<k1l_> aber userdaten
<nagetier> auch nicht, nein
<nagetier>  /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/data-1T type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,data=ordered,user)
<k1l_> guck mal ob es das hier ist wenn du dich einloggst: http://askubuntu.com/a/298551/31260
<le_bot> Title: power management - SSH login wakes spun-down storage drives - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nagetier> ob oder ggf. was darauf zugreift sollte ich doch per.. wie hieß es, herausbekommen?
<k1l_> lsof
<nagetier> k1l_: ja, werde ich
<nagetier> k1l_: stümmt
<Lembert> hallo ich hab vorhin meinen ubuntu 1510 pc gestartet mit folgender meldung paar sek nach bootmanager 
<Lembert> http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/32043504/IMG_20161103_185127.jpg
<Lembert> wie löse ich sowas
<k1l_> was ist vorher passiert?
<k1l_> versuche mal einen alten kernel in grub zu booten.
<Lembert> ganz normales arbeiten gestern abend
<Lembert> hab ich versucht, 3 verschiedene probiert, selber fehler
<jokrebel> ist 15.10 nicht schon ne Zeit raus und sollte dringenst auf aktuellen Stanf gebracht werden?
<jokrebel> *Stand
<Lembert> ok
<mrkramps> ablaufdatum überschritten, jetzt gammelt die root-partition
<Lembert> um das zu updaten müsst ichs wahrscheinlich erst zum laufen bekommen
<k1l_> genau
<k1l_> wichtiger wäre erstmal das system ans laufen zu bekommen um dann auf ein nicht  totes ubuntu zu aktualisieren
<k1l_> Lembert: deswegen nochmal die frage: was ist vorher passiert? festplatten rein/raus. sachen installiert/entfernt,....
<Lembert> maximal ein apt get update bzw usbstick rein raus
<Lembert> sonst wird der pc primär für internet und gimp benutzt
<mrkramps> Lembert, recovery mode geht noch?
<Lembert> parallel hab ich nochn win 10 drauf das ich selten mal benutze
<jokrebel> neu gestartet wurde vermutlich schon mehrfach? Und auch im Grubmenü versucht, mit einem älteren Kernel zu starten?
<k1l_> Lembert: was ist das für ein setup? lvm?
<k1l_> Lembert: schreib mal exit rein und guck welche meldung dann kommt
<Loetmichel_> sacht ma, was is eigentlich die letze *buntu live CN die noch non-PAE cpus unterstützt?
<Loetmichel_> ich will grade dem kollegen einen multibootstick fertig machen für die kisten die in die messkammer kommen... und ab und an sind da noch "alte schätzchen" bei
<Lembert> mrkramps ja rec mode geht bis menü
<Lembert> jokrebel ja wurde beides
<Lembert> hey im rec mode komm ich nach resume bis zur anmeldung
<Lembert> so jetzt nochmal neu gestartet und alles als ob nichts gewesen wäre
<k1l_> Loetmichel_: guck mal obs mit forcepae kernel option noch mit 14.04 geht. sonst wohl eher 12.04
<Lembert> -.-
<jokrebel> non PAE ist ja mir inzwischen zu blöd. Und _das_ will was heißen. Können hier alle bestätigen Loetmichel
<mrkramps> Loetmichel_, 16.04 32 bit sollte forcepae noch unterstützen
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Bist Du Dir da sicher?
<Lembert> ha jetzt weis ich was ich letztens installiert hab, jdownloader
<Lembert> um damit nen fotoservice abzugrasen
<Lembert> aber obs daran liegt
<mrkramps> jokrebel, internet sagt, dem geht … 
<mrkramps> der unterschied ist allerdings forcepae setzt pae in der cpu voraus, und non-pae wird nur bis 12.04 unterstützt
<Loetmichel_> mrkramps: drücken wir es so aus: die grub-befehlszzeile zu editieren kannste bei dem kollegen vergessen
 * jokrebel ist erstaunt
<Loetmichel_> der ist fast schon mit einem yumi-menue überfordert
<mrkramps> forcepae ist ja für die paar cpus, die pae haben, aber nicht anzeigen
<Loetmichel_> "welche soll ich da denn jetzt auswählen?"
<Loetmichel_> <- "irgendeine. auf der kiste sollten alle versionen laufen"
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Das meinte ich ja. Ne CPU ohne PAE geht schon länger nicht mehr
<mrkramps> argh, Loetmichel_ seine frage falsch gelesen … sry!
<Loetmichel_> ok, dann packe ich halt eine xubuntu 12.04 mit drauf
<mrkramps> Loetmichel_, schau lieber mal, welche distribution non-pae noch unterstützt
<Loetmichel_> und mache einen vermerk ins menue "<- nur wenn die anderen nicht booten"
<mrkramps> mit 12.04 kommt man nur noch bis april 2017
<Loetmichel_> mrkramps: es hat mich ein halbes jahr gekostet besagtem kollegen zu erkären wo er bei xubuntu den editor findet und wie man den auf "endlos zeilenumbruch" einstellt... ( damit ein gewicht auf dem H den bildschirm vollmacht mit "hhhhh". da werde ich ihm sicher keine andere distri zumuten ;)
<mrkramps> Loetmichel_, du brauchst also eigentlich einen neuen kollegen …
<jokrebel> Loetmichel_: Ob sich das noch rentiert? Sooo lang wird das auch nicht mehr unterstützt IIRC
<jokrebel> sachichdoch
<jokrebel> Loetmichel_: Sondern ihm in nem halben Jahr erklären, dass das was Du ihm gerade erst frisch installiert hast schon wieder out ist?
<Loetmichel_> jokrebel: unterstützung ist egal
<Loetmichel_> der stick ist für die messkammer
<Loetmichel_> der muss nur "beliebige" rechner die zum (EMV) messen reinkommen booten können
<jokrebel> oioioi
<Loetmichel_> die kommen halt ohne platten
<jokrebel> klingz professionel durchdacht :-/
<Loetmichel_> sprich: da is kein internet (nein, wlan haben abhörsichere PCs üblicherweise auch nicht). mithin auch keine not für sicherheitsupdates
<Loetmichel_> aebr dsas wird langsam offtopic
<Loetmichel_> ich weiss was ich wissen wollte: 12.04 wirds tun
<Loetmichel_> danke
<jokrebel> ...ooo( häufig kommt dann halt doch jemand auf die Idee, sowas dann schnell mal ans Internet zu bringen )
<jokrebel> jadann good luck. Man muss ja nicht alles gut heißen; aber Gedanke dazu darf man ja wohl noch äußern.
<k1l_> Lembert: mach dich mal ans update zu 16.04. dein system ist aktuell unsicher (unter anderem dirty cow, etc)
<mrkramps> sollte man dann noch klären bis welchem point release 12.04 non-pae noch unterstützt
<e1j00> Hi. Kennt sich hier jemand mit TCP aus ?
<e1j00> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Anzahl der TCP-Retransmissions (bei gedrosseltem Mobilfunk-"Internet") zu verringern ?
<e1j00> Mit Wireshark & "tcp.analysis.retransmission", werden "18%" (von allen Paketen) angezeigt.
<tomreyn> e1j00: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5907527/application-control-of-tcp-retransmission-on-linux
<le_bot> Title: Application control of TCP retransmission on Linux - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<e1j00> tomreyn: Danke :-)
<k1l_> ich weiß nicht ob man selber da was machen kann, wenn auf dem weg vom internet zu deinem funk empfänger die pakete verloren gehen oder zu spät ankommen
<k1l_> retransmission heisst ja "paket kam gar nicht oder zu spät an, nochmal schicken"
<e1j00> Mach es Sinn, die TCP-ACKs zu priorisieren?
<e1j00> Habe herausgefunden: Wenn man bei wget (mit --limit-rate), die Download-Geschwindigkeit unterhalb der gedrosselten Empfangs-Geschwindigkeit einstellt, gibt es kaum noch TCP-Retransmissions. Ich nehme an: Die ACKs (von mir zum Server) kommen nicht schnell genug an.
<e1j00> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich das Problem richtig verstanden habe (weil ich mich mit TCP nicht so im Detail auskenne). Würde es aber gerne besser verstehen. Mag es mir jemand (genauer) erklären?
<e1j00> Mit "tcp.analysis.lost_segment" sind es ~12% der Pakete. Ich nehme an, dass das die Pakete sind, die beim Mobilfunk-Provider verworfen werden (wenn der Puffer voll läuft).
<tomreyn> wenn deine verbindung rech tunzuverlässig ist ist das beste was du machen kannst mit dem provider zu schnacken ob die die verlässlichkeit der paketübermittlung zulasten der bandbreite reduzierne können. ich weiß allerding snicht ob mobilfunk-'internet'-provider sowas anbieten, und falls ja, für welche funktechniken / -standards.
<tomreyn> wenn di nix für dich machen können kannst du noch versuchen an der mtu und der mss zu drehen
<k1l_> ich glaube das liegt eher daran, dass mir so einer krassen drosselung, wie es die anbieter ja machne, keiner mehr rechnet.
<tomreyn> s/ di / die /
<tomreyn> drosselung sollte an sich nicht zu retransmits führen
<k1l_> wenn die pakete wegen der verlangsamung aus ihrem zeitbudget laufen
<e1j00> Hab mich auch schon gefragt, ob's Sinn macht bei "MSS" / "RWin" etwas zu ändern.
<tomreyn> hmm ja wenn nur alle 10 sekunden ein paket eines segments durchkommt dann kann's eng werden
<e1j00> Im Moment wird auf 64kbit/s (RX & TX zusammengerechnet) gedrosselt.
<e1j00> Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ein: Den Tarif "O2 Free" (kein Prepaid) zu buchen. Da wird "nur" auf 1 Mbit/s gedrosselt. Aber da wird man, bei erreichter Drossel-Grenze aus dem LTE-Netz geworfen und kann nur noch UMTS & GPRS/EDGE nutzen.
<tomreyn> wenn du aufm land wohnst dann sind diese kombitarife die's nur von der telekom gibt ggf. für dich interessant
<tomreyn> ne kombi aus stationärem lte und adsl
<tomreyn> das ist die 'hybrid'-produktreihe
<e1j00> tomreyn: "DSL-Hybrid" hab ich gesehen. Habe gelesen, dass man mit 2 Modems DSL & LTE einzeln nutzen kann (mit einem Modem DSL und mit dem anderem LTE). Leider kann man LTE (bei diesem Produkt) nicht mobil nutzen (zumindest nicht sehr weit, weil man sich nur mit dem Zuhause empfangbaren LTE-Mast verbinden kann).
<tomreyn> e1j00: ja, das ist wie gesagt stationär
<tomreyn> warum du da dsl un lte auftrennen wollen würdest ist mir schleierhaft weil dann die verbindungen ja jedes mal getrennt werden wenn du wechselst.
<tomreyn> der große vorteil an der lösung gegenüber nem 'normalen' (mobilen) lte-vertrag ist aber halt dass du keine (oder zumindest bei weitem keine so krasse) drosselung hast.
<e1j00> tomreyn: Ja, hab auch gehört, dass bei "DSL-Hybrid" nicht (oder kaum?) gedrosselt wird. Mir hat jemand erzählt, dass er damit Terabytes ohne Beschwerden übertragen konnte.
<tomreyn> terabytes klingt etwas übertrieben, aber sicherlich viele gigabytes
<tomreyn> ah doch stimmt schon das sollte hinhauen wenn man durchgehend saugt
<e1j00> tomreyn: "warum du da dsl un lte auftrennen wollen würdest": Ein möglicher Vorteil wird in diesem Artikel erwähnt (wenn man den Anschluss nicht alleine nutzt und zeitkritische Pakete übertragen werden müssen bzw. um ungestört das andere Übertragungsmedium nutzen zu können): https://www.teltarif.de/telekom-magenta-hybrid-router-fritzbox/news/65711.html
<le_bot> Title: Telekom Hybrid mit FRITZ!Box: Aus eins mach zwei - teltarif.de News (at www.teltarif.de)
<e1j00> tomreyn: "weil dann die verbindungen ja jedes mal getrennt werden wenn du wechselst": Außer bei MPTCP. ;-) https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multipath_TCP
<le_bot> Title: Multipath TCP – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<e1j00> Hab ich aber noch nicht getestet. :-)
<tomreyn> hmm ja das könnte mal gut werden
<e1j00> O.K. Danke erst mal für die Hilfe @ k1l_  / tomreyn :-) Werde morgen weiter daran arbeiten.
<e1j00> Was ein bisschen (bei der Drosselung) geholfen hat: In Firefox über "about:config"; "permissions.default.image"=2 einstellen (keine Bilder laden) und bei häufiger besuchten Seiten (mit Adblock Plus), überflüssige Bilder filtern.
<e1j00> Werde später auch nach Proxys schauen (einen der lokal HTTP-Daten zwischenspeichert und remote der Daten komprimiert).
<tomreyn> könntest dir auch nen tarif mit ner festnetzflatrate holen und dich dann über nen software-a/d-wandler über telefonie ins internet einwählen. dann gibt's nochmal 56 kbps :-P
<tomreyn> da gibts bestimmt ne app für
<e1j00> tomreyn: Oder Packet-Radio über CB-Funk :-D
<tomreyn> IPoSMS!
<e1j00> tomreyn: "IPoSMS": LOL, geile Idee. Oder mit mehreren GSM-Modems parallel (allein durch "anklingeln"), einzelne Bits/Symbole übertragen. Und/oder den aktuell (bei GSM) genutzten Schlüssel (für SIM-Card-Sharing) mit übertragen (falls der immer noch nicht jedes mal gewechselt wird).
<e1j00> :-D
<e1j00> tomreyn: hmm, für IPoSMS gibt es noch kein RFC. Aber IPoE-Mail. :-D
<tomreyn> und für IPoAC
<e1j00> tomreyn: "AC"? "alternating current"?
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-04
<e1j00> So, jetzt aber. Bin dann mal offline & in der 2m horizontale. Danke nochmal. :-) cu
<tomreyn> https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149 https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2549 https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6214
<le_bot> Title: RFC 1149 - Standard for the transmission of IP datagrams on avian carriers (at tools.ietf.org)
<e1j00> tomreyn: LOL. Muss man aber richtig einstellen, damit es keine time-out gibt. :-)
<e1j00> Mit LKWs & HDDs hat man höhere Bandbreiten. :-)
<e1j00> So jetzt aber. cu :-)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Abe> wie cleare ich das terminal.. ich benutze seit jahren us tastatur und bei ctrl + c konnte ich clearen.. jetzt nutye ich ne deutsche tastatur und bin voll überfordert... wie cleare ich mit DE keyboard ?
<Abe> *nutze
<Abe> strg + c macht garnichtsmehr
<stevieh> clearen?
<Abe> ja wenn man clear im terminal eingibt
<Abe> dann geht geht alles weg
<Abe> nur einmal geht*
<stevieh> kenn ich gar nicht :-)
<Abe> bei us tastatur ist das ctrl + c und bei DE tastatur kommt nur sowas "^C"
<Abe> englische tastatur viel einfacher ey
<Abe> xD voll überfordert mit der tastenbelegung
<LetoThe2nd> Abe: das ist eher ein setieneffekt deines terminalemulators oder sonstiger einstellungen - ctrl-c hat definitiv die selbe funktion wie strg-c, und zwar SIGINT. wenn das bei dir speziell anders ist, kann da das layout nichts dafür.
<Abe> bei englischer tastatur geht das bei mir... bei deutscher kommt das "^C"
<LetoThe2nd> Abe: dann schau lieber nach, was deine "englische tastatur" da non-standard-mässiges macht. das ^C ist nämlich korrekt.
<Abe> garnichts des geht einfach wie#s sein soll
<Abe> wie's man
<LetoThe2nd> finde raus was es macht, und dann übertrag die einstellungen wenn dir das so lieb ist.
<Abe> clear macht es
<Abe> hab mich yu sehr an us tastatur gewöhnt das die deutsche mir total unbekannt vorkommt mittlerweile
<Abe> zu*
<LetoThe2nd> ist zur kenntnis genommen, du hast es oft genug erwähnt.
<Abe> ja
<Abe> LetoThe2nd: was drückst du denn um zu clearen? xD
<Abe> strg + c woa
<LetoThe2nd> Abe: ich tippe "clear", sollte ich das tatsächlich mal brauchen. gegenfrage: wie schickst du SIGINT, z.b. um nen laufenden ping oder watch zu beenden?
<Abe> kp was du meinst
<Abe> Ctrl-C (in older Unixes, DEL) sends an INT signal ("interrupt", SIGINT); by default, this causes the process to terminate.
<Abe> falls es das ist was du meinst
<LetoThe2nd> jep. und wie da so schön steht ist das das korrekte standardverhalten.
<geser> ich kenne nur Strg+L für das clear; Strg+C ist ja Programmabbruch
<Abe> LetoThe2nd: die deutsche machts mit strg + l
<Abe> lol
<LetoThe2nd> interessant.
<Abe> ne ich nutzte immer ctrl + c hat bei mir gecleared... strg + l klappt auch. wusste nicht das es terminal programme abbricht mit ctrl + c.. geser hat recht
<Abe> sonst drück ich immer ctrl + c immer wenn zuviel kram da ist
<Abe> k weiss jetyt bescheid
<Abe> jetzt
<Abe> thx.. sorry wollte ich jetzt nicht zu nem thema machen ^^ hab ich aber leider
<LupusE> hi
<Abe> hi LupusE 
<Abe> bin weg dann mal 
<DaVu> bedenkt aber, dass "clear" nur eine Art Hochscrollen ist
<jokrebel> oO ... ein do-release-upgrade von 14.04.5 nach 16.04 bringt mir eine Auflösung von gefühlt 320xX
<jokrebel> vielleicht hab ich ja glück und es wird noch gefixt. Ein "dpkg --configure" tut jedenfalls noch ne ganze Menge
<leszek> jokrebel: fehlt wohl der treiber
<jokrebel> wie seh ich noch mal, welcher Treiber aktiv ist?
<jokrebel> in den Bildschirmeinstellungen kann maximal 640x... ausgewählt werden :-/
<dadrc> glxinfo aus mesa-utils, zB
<dadrc> `glxinfo | grep vendor`
<jokrebel> Error: couldn't find RBG GLX visueal of fbconfig
<AndChat611184> Ich habe mal eine frage ich möchte mit der Synology Disk Station ein Ssh port forwarding mit der Sonelli Ssh App für Android machen hier ein Foto 
<AndChat611184> http://picpaste.de/Screenshot_20161104-111422-rK9vmblL.png
<le_bot> Title: PicPaste - Screenshot_20161104-111422-rK9vmblL.png (at picpaste.de)
<AndChat611184> Was trage ich als Ziel ip ein 
<dadrc> jokrebel: uhm, dann hast du gerade was ziemlich kaputtes laufen
<jokrebel> dadrc: War nie die tolle Auflösung. Aber vorm do-release-upgrade war es mindestens noch 1024x...
<jokrebel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter <-- sagt lspci
<dadrc> jokrebel: sieht für mich so aus, als hätte 16.04 die entsprechenden Xorg-Treiber nicht mehr
<dadrc> angeblich kriegt man aber auch den vesa-treiber dazu, 1024 zu machen
<dadrc> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/set-sis-graphics-1024x768-l-ubuntu-mate-14-04-and-15-10-16-04/3553
<le_bot> Title: Set SIS graphics @1024x768 (l)ubuntu (mate) 14.04 and 15.10/16.04 - Tried & Tested - Ubuntu MATE Community (at ubuntu-mate.community)
<sash_> omfg sis
<sash_> Da hab ich mich 2008 in der Ausbildung mit rumgeschlagen
<AndChat611184> kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen
<AndChat611184> http://picpaste.de/Screenshot_20161104-111422-rK9vmblL.png
<le_bot> Title: PicPaste - Screenshot_20161104-111422-rK9vmblL.png (at picpaste.de)
<AndChat611184> ????
<AndChat611184> ????
<jokrebel> !geduld
<le_bot> Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<jokrebel> AndChat611184: Fragezeichen-Spam schmälert meist eher die Bereitschaft zu helfen
<DaVu> AndChat611184: Na....also raten würde ich mal die Ziel IP zu welchem Gerät du hin forwarden möchtest
<DaVu> Ich sehe da nur keinen SSH Port
<AndChat611184> ist das die lokale ip oder ist das die ip die man vom Service Provider bekommt???
<DaVu> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig was du da machen möchtest
<koegs> und wo kommt da ubuntu in der problemstellung vor?
<DaVu> von daher bin ich mit meiner Aussage jetzt vorsichtig...nicht, dass deine Box auch gleich noch vom Internet aus erreichbar ist :D
<DaVu> und ja....das was koegs sagt, ist auch korrekt
<AndChat611184> Ja ich will vom Handy Per mobilen Internet auf die Synology DS zugreifen aber ebend über Shh
<DaVu> und das ist immer noch kein Ubuntu Problem
<DaVu> von daher bist du hier im falschen Channel
<DaVu> frag mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dadrc> jokrebel: klappt das mit dem vesa-modus?
<AndChat611184> ok
<k1l_> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'   << das zeigt den aktuell genutzten video treiber
<k1l_> und ja, sis ist eine krankheit und zurecht ausgestorben :/
<DaVu> oh ja....wegen SIS habe ich meinen uralt Laptop ausmustern müssen. Da ging nichts mehr >Ubunu 12.x
<jokrebel> k1l_: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' liefert gar nichts zurück :-/
<k1l_> dann mach mal ohne den letzten pipe teil
<jokrebel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1039:6330]
<jokrebel>         Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1734:106c]
<jokrebel>         Kernel modules: sisfb
<jokrebel> y
<k1l_> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l_> ;p
<k1l_> sisfb wird genutzt.
<jokrebel> k1l_: Nur weil ich versehentlich noch eine 4te Zeile mit nem Y pastete? m-(
<k1l_> lsmod | grep sisfb  zeigt dir ob das modul geladen ist
<jokrebel> da kommt nichts zurück. Also nicht geladen?
<DaVu> vielleicht ein "grep -i"...nicht, dass es an der Groß- oder Kleinschreibung liegt?!
<k1l_> jo. dann guck mal ob der auf der blacklist steht
<jokrebel> lsmod | grep -i sisfb liefert auch genau gar nichts
<jokrebel> k1l_: Ich finde da absolut nichts mit "sis.." in der /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<k1l_> jokrebel: hat das einen eigenen blacklist.conf file dort? was passiert wenn du es laden willst? muss man das evtl direkt als kernel parameter bei grub mitgeben?
<jokrebel> nach einem "sudo modprobe sisfb" liefert "lsmod | grep -i sisfb" brav ein "sisfb                 249856  0
<jokrebel> k1l_: Wie müsst ich das in grub implemetieren?
<k1l_> video=sisfb war das früher mal. k.a. ob das noch so ist
<jokrebel> das erst mal im Bootmenü testhalber mal mitgeben?
<k1l_> ja
<jokrebel> hm. Leider trotzdem nur 640x480 auswählbar
<jokrebel> vielleicht mal Vesa vesuchen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/SiS/#Geringe-Aufloesung-mit-SiS-661-741-760
<le_bot> Title: SiS › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> +r
<jokrebel> ah! Das sieht ja schon mal besser aus
<jokrebel> k1l_: Danke schon mal soweit
<jokrebel> Nächstes Problem: Hab dort ein Lubuntu am Start. Nach dem Release-Upgrade fehlt die Kopfleiste bei allen Fenstern. Wo normalerweise der Titel drin steht und auch die "Schließen/Maximieren/Minimiren" Knopfe eingebettet sind.
<jokrebel> dadurch sind die Fenster auch alle in der linken oberen Ecke gefangen und können nicht verschoben werden
<Frickelpit> für gewöhnlich kann man mit gedrückter Alt-Taste die Fenster verschieben
<jokrebel> Die Titelleiste fehlt auch unter Gnome und Unity
<jokrebel> ach ne - unter Unity ist sie vorhanden
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Nein, das klappt dann leider auch nicht
<DaVu> jokrebel: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/titelleiste-verschwunden-2/
<le_bot> Title: Titelleiste verschwunden › LXDE, MATE und andere Fenstermanager › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> ALT+Leertaste?
<jokrebel> DaVu: Danke, da war ich bereits, brachte mich aber auch nicht weiter
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> lass mich mal gerade noch was checken
<DaVu> jokrebel: kannst du die Einstellungen aufrufen?
<jokrebel> ja - welche genau meinst Du
<DaVu> Dann mal bitte in der "Darstellung" und -> "Verhalten" schauen ob im Menü "Zeige die Menüs für ein Fenster" auf "In der Titelleiste des Fensters" gesetzt ist?
<DaVu> Vielleicht kannst du da was regeln
<DaVu> ist jetzt zwar aus Unity und ich bin mir unsicher ob dir das hilft, aber das ist mir gerade noch eingefallen
<jokrebel> naja unter Unity geht es ja. Nicht aber bei LXDE :-/ Und da gibt es schon mal "Darstellung" gar nicht
<DaVu> ah, ok....sorry
<DaVu> Dann bin ich leider raus
<jokrebel> Danke trotzdem
<k1l> jokrebel: guck mal obs bei lxde bei dem guest user auch so ist
<deem> wo liegen denn für gewöhnlich die .service files?
<jokrebel> gute Idee (hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können)
<k1l> deem: du meinst den systemd kram?
<deem> genau
<k1l> deem: zum rumfuhrwerken ist /etc/systemd/system. der orginal kram liegt in /lib/systemd/system
<deem> irgendwie hat dieses deb-paket hier scheiße gebaut...
<deem> das init skript endet auf .conf
<deem> m(
<jokrebel> k1l: Da hab ich eine Kopfzeile mit - + x  und ist klick und verschiebbar dann. Also liegts wohl an nem Fehler in der .config?
<jokrebel> .config umbenannt. Nun sind zwar alle Einstellungen weg, aber die Kopfzeile ist wieder da. Danke
<k1l> ja, weil wenn es bei einem anderen user geht, dann kann es kein treiber problem oder so sein. sonder liegt an der config vom user. oder am theme etc
<geser> deem: wenn in /etc/init/ liegt und auf .conf endet, dann dürfte es sich um einen Upstart-Job handeln
<jokrebel> im Verzeichnis "Autostart" (ein Unterverzeichnis von .config) ist der Übeltäter. Ohne diesen Ordner hab ich auch die Titelleiste
<deem> geser: schon, aber in init.d sollte es nicht auf .conf enden
<deem> aber ja, ein upstart job ist es. schade nur, dass das unter 16.04 nicht tut
<jokrebel> ok Problem gelöst. Danke an alle 
<jokrebel> Nächstes Problem an völlig anderem Rechner: Versuche ich im Loginscreen das Passwort abzusetzen, sieht es erst mal so aus, als würde alles klappen. Sekunden später werde ich aber wieder zur Passworteingabe aufgefordert. Passiert bei allen Usern inclusve des Gastnutzers. Wähle ich Gnome Flashback (Metacity) klappt der Login
<jokrebel> mit Gnome Flashback (Compiz) klappt es genau so wenig wie mit Unity. Immer wieder kommt der Passworteingabescreen
<jokrebel> Unity = ubuntu (standard) ausgewählt
<jokrebel> mit xubuntu klappt der Login auch
<geser> und in der ~/.xsession-errors steht nichts hilfreiches?
<k1l> und xorg.log angucken. und dmesg
<jokrebel> dmesg bringt nach einem Loginversuch genau eine weitere Zeile:    [ 4542.855462] compiz[19383]: segfault at bf968914 ip b736d590 sp bfe1d100 error 4 in libc-2.23.so[b7300000+1af000]
<ppq> *gähn*
<ppq> huch, fc, sorry
<jokrebel> die xorg.0.log: http://termbin.com/3tgh
<buerohengst> das nicht viel
<buerohengst> dein display unterstützt keine stereoskopischen bilder, aber das wohl nicht releavant hier
<jokrebel> ich vermute ja ein Compiz Problem, da es mit Metacity geht.
<buerohengst> spontanes auftreten?
<k1l> compiz bruacht 3d. aber von dem kleinen schnipsel sieht man nicht, ob es da probleme gibt
<buerohengst> hm, ich hab im forum drei im unterforum Unity, die wohl auch nicht weiterkommen als anmeldebildschirm
<buerohengst> zweimal mit nvidia
<buerohengst> alle drei von heute
<jokrebel> http://termbin.com/i9ki 
<buerohengst> jokrebel, mit deinem XServer ist alles ok, das wohl tatsächlich direkt compiz
<buerohengst> scheiße, kann man irgendwo die update history von ubuntu online einsehen?
<jokrebel> nochmal neu gestartet und nur einmal versucht in Unity einzuloggen http://termbin.com/i9ki und dmesg http://termbin.com/i9ki
<buerohengst> jokrebel, falscher link für dmesg
<jokrebel> oh
<jokrebel> nochmal neu gestartet und nur einmal versucht in Unity einzuloggen http://termbin.com/i9ki und dmesg http://termbin.com/i9ki
<jokrebel> grr
<buerohengst> hihihihi
<jokrebel> nochmal neu gestartet und nur einmal versucht in Unity einzuloggen http://termbin.com/i9ki und dmesg http://termbin.com/xz7k
<buerohengst> für das protokoll: am 2016-11-03 kamen updates für den nvidia-trieber (304 u. 367)
<buerohengst> jokrebel, da kommt nicht mehr info raus als dass compiz mit einem segfault verreckt
<buerohengst> und wie gesagt, updates für nvidia kamen gestern und das problem betrifft mit dir mindest 3 weitere ubuntuuser
<jokrebel> in den apt-logs steht u.a.  nvidia-304:i386 (304.131-0ubuntu3, 304.132-0ubuntu0.16.04.2)
<jokrebel> buerohengst: Gibts da wohl schon nen Bugreport?
<buerohengst> jokrebel, habe bislang nur nach compiz geschaut
<buerohengst> jokrebel, gibt es
<buerohengst> bspw. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1639180
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1639180 “no login possible after update to nvidia 304.132” : Bugs : nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<buerohengst> oder auch https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1639051
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1639051 “gnome3 has black screen after upgrade: 304.131-0ub...” : Bugs : gnome-shell (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> anderen nvidia versuchen (wenn die karten die neueren versionen kann). oder ganz ohne nvidia und mit noveau probieren
<jokrebel> k1l: Das ist schon ein älterer Laptop. Glaub fast nicht, dass der auch mit neueren Treibern gehen würde
<jokrebel> hm - mit dem noveau komm ich nicht mal bis zum Loginscreen
<jokrebel> und nvidia-current wählt den 304er
<jokrebel> naja - ich hab mich mal an den Bugreport dran getackert. So dringend ist _der_ Rechner nicht. Und notfalls komm ich ja über Gnome-Metacity dran
<buerohengst> nervt trotzdem sowas :\
<AndChat|611184> Ziel ip eines Ssh port forwarding ist das die vom Mobilfunk Prof 
<AndChat|611184> Provider oder ist das 123.0.0
<AndChat|611184> ?
<koegs> AndChat|611184: wieder falscher Channel
<NTQ> DaVu: Moin. Ich hab doch vorgestern erzählt, dass ich mal den nvidia-treiber probieren werde. Hab ich jetzt getan. Sieht bisher bis auf ein Detail gut aus. Mein VGA-Port geht nicht mehr. Es wird nicht erkannt, dass da etwas angesteckt wird. Displayport funktioniert hingegen.
<DaVu> NTQ: sind die NVidia Settings installiert?
<NTQ> ja
<NTQ> DaVu: 
<DaVu> ok
<NTQ> Aber im Display Configuration Menü sieht man auch nicht das aktuelle Bildschirm-Layout
<DaVu> bin gleich wieder da....gib mir mal 5 Minuten
<NTQ> DaVu: Kein Ding. Ich hab Zeit ;-)
<jokrebel> NTQ: Ist das ein Laptop?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ja
<jokrebel> NTQ: Ggf. musst Du noch mit den Fn-Tastenkombinationen den Ausgang entsprechend wählen?
<NTQ> Hab ich schon versucht. Der reagiert darauf gar nicht. Ich probiere gleich noch einen anderen Bildschirm aus, weil mein Fernseher schon öfter Probleme gemacht hat, was die automatische Erkennung angeht.
<DaVu> NTQ: hängt der Laptop am Strom?
<DaVu> oder betreibst du ihn am Akku?
<DaVu> ach...ist ja unsinn
<DaVu> dein DP geht ja
<DaVu> von daher sollte das egal sein
<DaVu> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es eigentlich funktionieren sollte....brauchst du denn den VGA so dringend? Ist der DP nicht genug?
<DaVu> NTQ: ^^
<NTQ> Sorry, war grad Wäsche machen. Ja, er hängt fast immer am Strom. Während des VGA-Tests allerdings nicht. Könnte ich mal noch testen.
<NTQ> Ich möchte gerne zwei Bildschirme anschließen. Einen per DP-HDMI-Adapter und einen per VGA
<NTQ> Meine Karte unterstützt drei externe Bildschirme.
<NTQ> Aber drei Bildschirme gehen nur mit der Dockingstation
<NTQ> DaVu: 
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> hmmm...also wenn er über die NVidia Settings nicht angesprochen werden kann, die FN-Tasten auch nichts bringen, dann bin ich tatsächlich überfragt
<NTQ> Also mit Strom, Fn+F7 Magie oder dergleichen geht es auch nicht
<NTQ> Ich probiere es jetzt mal mit einem anderen Bildschirm.
<DaVu> mach das...ich bin dann aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hier
 * DaVu Feierabend und so langsam muss ich mal nach Hause ;)
<NTQ> Ich hab Urlaub, aber bin krank. :-D
<NTQ> Ich teste einfach mal. Dir noch einen schönen Feierabend
<deem> NTQ: was das dieses optimus ding?
<deem> war*
<NTQ> ja
<NTQ> Hab jetzt aber nix bumblebee oder pime-mäßiges installiert. Nur der Vorschlag untre den zusätzlichen Treibern.
<deem> ich glaube, ich hatte das schonmal mit dem bumblebee erwähnt ;)
<deem> ich hatte damals so ein thinpak w500 (oder so ähnlich) das hat mit 2 externen monitoren und bumblebee gut funktioniert
<jokrebel> ohje - von diesen Optimus-Dingern hört man nur selten "gut&einfach"
<NTQ> Ja, das hast du erwähnt. Hab aber eben erst mit dem experiment begonnen.  Was mich abschreckt bei bumblebee ist, dass im ubuntuusers-wiki steht, dass es nur bis 14.04 getestet wurde und die Weiterentwicklung siet 2013 ruht.
<NTQ> Naja, waren ja nur 63 GB von SSD zu SSD, läuft mit 500 MB/s ;)
<NTQ> wrong window
<deem> NTQ: https://lenovolinux.blogspot.de/2016/05/bumblebee-on-lenovo-t440p-nvidia-gt.html
<le_bot> Title: Linux on Lenovo: Bumblebee on a Lenovo T440p [NVidia GT 730M] with XUbuntu/Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (at lenovolinux.blogspot.de)
<NTQ> Danke, probiere ich gleich aus
<NTQ> Seit jetzt alles mit nvidia statt nouveau läuft, fühlt sich alles schon mal etwas geschmeidiger an.
<faekjarz> Moin! (Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.1) Der nvidia treiber update funktioniert nicht, GDM startet nicht und das syslog sagt, dass das kernel modul fehlt. modinfo nvidia sowie modinfo nvidia_367 beklagen fehlendes modul.
<k1l> faekjarz: ist "linux-generic" installiert?
<faekjarz> k1l: wie prüfe ich das?
<k1l> sudo apt install linux-generic
<k1l> im terminal
<faekjarz> ok, es soll also installiert sein, aber wie prüfe ich ob ein paket installiert ist (ohne zu versuchen es zu installieren)
<mrkramps> apt-cache policy PAKETNAME
<faekjarz> k1l: linux-generic ist installier)
<faekjarz> mrkramps: danke
<k1l> faekjarz: ja prüfen tust du das mit apt-cache policy. aber wenn es nicht installiert ist dann willst du es ja installieren deswegen kann man direkt apt install nehmen
<mrkramps> mir scheint eher, dass das letzte update für nvidia scheiße ausgeliefert hat
 * faekjarz stimmt mrkramps zu
<k1l> faekjarz: gab es irgendwelche probleme beim aktualisieren oder installieren?
<mrkramps> hier ein schönes, aktuelles beispiel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1639180
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1639180 “no login possible after update to nvidia 304.132” : Bugs : nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<faekjarz> mit dem kernel stimmt aber auch was nicht, 4.4.0-45 fragt nicht nach meinem LUKS pw. 4.4.0-43 (beide -generic) bootet wenigstens
<mrkramps> oder auch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1639051
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1639051 “gnome3 has black screen after upgrade: 304.131-0ub...” : Bugs : gnome-shell (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mrkramps> oder auch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1639215
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1639215 “After upgrade of Nvidia 304 drivers, mythfrontend....” : Bugs : Mythbuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mrkramps> und der vermutlich auch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1639211
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1639211 “Driver” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mrkramps> alles von heute
<mrkramps> und update nvidia war gestern abend
<faekjarz> ok, in welchem paket steckt denn der alte nvidia treiber?
<mrkramps> faekjarz, im gleichen
<mrkramps> =D
<mrkramps> du müsstest die alte paketversion erzwingen
<mrkramps> da ich den befehl dafür nicht kenne, verweise ich auf synaptic als grafische alternative
<faekjarz> lol, das erinnert mich an den alten witz über das herunterladen von modem-treibern m)
<mrkramps> also bevor wir uns missverstehen, mit synaptic ist das ganz einfach gemacht
<faekjarz> ja, ich erzwang schon einmal eine paket version - das problem ist, dass die gui nicht startet, synaptic aber eine gui braucht (vorausgesetzt meine informationen sind vollständig)
<mrkramps> ich bin einfach schon im wochenende …
<mrkramps> faekjarz, sry!
<k1l> sudo apt install paketname:versionsnummer
<faekjarz> passt schon ;)
<k1l> = anstatt :
<ppq> jo, : ist für architektur
<mrkramps> so, jetzt kommen die auch mehr und mehr im forum rein … nvidia update = kein login :\
<mrkramps> man gut, dass ich da kein supporter bin
<faekjarz> apt install nvidia-361=361.42-0ubuntu2 → The following packages will be DOWNGRADED.... Removing nvidia-367 ....Building for 4.4.0-43-generic and 4.4.0-45-generic ... all right, keine fehler soweit ich das sehen kann ... systemctl reboot 
<faekjarz> LÄUFT! …und der aktuellste kernel 4.4.0-45 fragt auch wieder nach meinem LUKS passwort. *freude* Für mich ist das Problem vorerst gelöst. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
<mrkramps> jau, gerne
<krabbe> moin erstmal,ich habe da mal etwas wo ich fragen wollte ob ihr das auch schon mal beobachtet habt. es ist so das beim 64bit Linux OS mein rechner seltsam reagiert. mal macht er einfach ein reset oder er geht einfach aus. bei einem 32bit Linux (jetzt zorin 9.0) habe ich keine probleme. ich pendel zwischen CPU kaput oder Kern prob. hatte ihr das auch schon mal?
<mrkramps> nein
<k1l> klingt eher nach ram kaputt. oder überhitzung. 
<krabbe> k1l, hm ja. ich hab schon öffter eine temperatur warnung bekommen, aber mir wurde gesagt, das dieses dann dem cpu modell liegt.
<krabbe> ok, währe es gut wenn ich die wärmeleitpaste noch mal prüfe ..
<mrkramps> bestimmt
<mrkramps> aber du könntest uns auch sagen, mit welchen distributionen konkret du probleme hattest und was für hardware das ist
<krabbe> also beobachtet hab ich den fehler bei kubuntu 16.04 und OpenSuse leap .. welche cpu da genau ist kann weiss ich nicht, der rechner war ein geschenk und vom kumpel zusammen gebaut
<krabbe> gibts ein konsolen befehle wo ich die cpu id bekomme ?
<mrkramps> lshw -c cpu
<mrkramps> und bei KDE bin ich im moment prinzipiell etwas skeptisch
<mrkramps> stabil ist das mit dem kde 5 plasma kram alles noch nicht so
<krabbe> ich hab da probs. mit dem compositor .. den schalte ich als erstes aus
<krabbe> Produkt: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400  @ 2.13GHz
<krabbe> wobei der im biso aber 1,6 GHz sagt
<krabbe> *bios
<krabbe> 2 kerne
<mrkramps> jaja, bei mir sagt der gerade 800 MHz =D
<mrkramps> sparflamme und so
<krabbe> achso .. ;D sry
<krabbe> der taktet ja runter wenn nix ist
<mrkramps> schnell genug sollte das teil sein
<mrkramps> ggf. ist es aber auch eher die grafikkarte
<trollking> hallo ... ich habe folgendes problem 
<trollking> mein homeverzeichnis ist doppelt angelegt worden war wahrscheinlich ein fehler bei der installation
<mrkramps> tjo, haste das alte wohl nicht bei der installation eingebunden
<trollking> ich habe eine seperate partition für mein Home verzeichnis aber das system greift auf jenes home verzeichnis wo auch root ist /
<trollking> wie kann ich das umändern?
<trollking> jemand eine idee?
<mrkramps> den notwendigen eintrag in /etc/fstab anlegen
<trollking> wenn ich alle daten von dem home im root verzeichnis auf die homepartition kopiere werde ich keine probleme haben mit programmen welche dort gespeichert sind?
<mrkramps> hm, darüber muss ich jetzt erst mal nachdenken
<trollking> habe sachen drauf wie wine steam usw... 
<mrkramps> in deinem neuen homeverzeichnis oder im alten?
<trollking> vom alten auf neue
<trollking> das alte ist auf /
<mrkramps> wo hast du die datenverzeichnisse von wine und steam?
<trollking> und will es auf die dafür eingerichtete parition kopieren
<mrkramps> wie jetzt?
<mrkramps> du hast dir erst bei einer neuinstallation ein seperates home angelegt?
<mrkramps> bzw. eine separate partition für home?
<trollking> ja
<trollking> aber er hat jene nicht angenommen und eine in / angelegt
<mrkramps> siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen/
<le_bot> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trollking> danke
<exo2> leute, in dem link https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Epson_Perfection/#Unterstuetze-Geraete sind die verlinken firmwaredateien nicht mehr erreichbar. Weiß einer wo die sind?
<le_bot> Title: Epson Perfection › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> exo2, das sieht nach defekten links aus
<mrkramps> öffne die seitenleiste → anhänge verwalten
<mrkramps> da findest du die noch
<mrkramps> ich kümmer mich währenddess mal um die links -.-
<exo2> ah stimmt, danke
<exo2> mrkramps: ich kann das mit dem links auch machen
<exo2> dann entlaste ich dich :=)
<mrkramps> bin schon dran
<exo2> ok
<mrkramps> danke
<mrkramps> ok, links funktionieren wieder
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-05
<exo2> :-)
<exo2> mein Epson 3490 läuft auch jetzt :)
<mrkramps> sehr gut!
 * krabbe spendiert kaffee
<mrkramps> nehm ich!
<krabbe> c[] .. büdde
<mrkramps> *schlürf*
<nixnix> Moin, Bluetooth-Frage hier: kann ich via Laptop eine Bluetooth-Tastatur emulieren. Hintergrund ist die fehlende (Hardware-)Tastatur am Android, dort will ich aber mehr mit tmux machen. Oder wie macht ihr das so (via ssh-server auf Android)? 
<nixnix> Finde gerade doch noch etwas dazu und werd es aushprobieren: https://askubuntu.com/questions/229287/how-do-i-make-ubuntu-appear-as-a-bluetooth-keyboard/233848#233848
<le_bot> Title: ipad - How do I make Ubuntu appear as a bluetooth keyboard? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Einer meiner Rechner hat ein neues Board, Cpu, ram bekommen. (Ist jetzt eigentlich ein anderer Rechner:) In dem Gehäuse sind nun einige zusätzliche Lüfter verbaut, von denen ich nicht weiß, ob sie unbedingt nötig sind. Wie kriegt man raus, ob die 'einfach Lüftung, also Cpulüfter und Netzteil, ausreichen?
<Lengsdorfer> ausreicht
<stevieh1> temperaturen anschauen?
<stevieh1> wenns nix völlig übertriebenes ist bzw. es völlig verbaut ist, reichen netzteil und CPU: Netzteil macht wind durchs gehäuse, CPU Wind über CPU...
<Lengsdorfer> jo. aber wie kriege ich so ein system richtig zum kochen? also wie kriegt man die Cpu zum maximal rechnen?
<stevieh1> da gibts diverse loadgeneratoren...
<stevieh1> stress - tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system
<Lengsdorfer> :) passender name
<sdx23> !cpuburn
<NTQ> join #linuxmint
<NTQ> :-/
<ppq> disqualifiziert ;)
<NTQ> :-D
<NTQ> Geht um ne alte Möhre, die hier als TV-Box läuft
<pLaTo0n> moin
<krabbe> ?
<krabbe> ups .. test test :D
<medi78> Hallo an alle, ich habe versucht Zorin Linux zu installieren. Ich habe es vorher auf einem Live Stick getestet und es gefällt mir sehr gut. Im Setup habe ich gewählt " Neben Windows installieren ". Ich habe WIN 10 auf dem PC. Er hat alles installiert und nach einem Reboot bekam ich einen Bluscreen. Dann hat WIN10 die automatische Reperatur begonnen und ist wieder hoch gefahren. Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das hin bekomme, das 
<medi78> welches OS ich starten möchte?
<medi78> Ich habe es auf die Festplatte gemacht wo auch WIN 10 ist. Er hat geschrieben dass er etwas Partioniert ( ich glaube 2 kleine Partitionen ).
<Frickelpit> medi78: versuch es doch mal in #ZorinOS
<medi78> Danke! Aber ich glaube da spricht keiner deutsch...
<Frickelpit> Dann musst du wohl in der Channelsprache kommunizieren müssen
<medi78> :)
<medi78> Naja vllt findet sich ja hier einer, zorin basiert ja auf ubuntu so wie ich gelesen habe
<Lembert> Hallo, ich wollte vorhin nach einem Update von Ubuntu1510 auf 1604 mir xchat installieren. Ich bekam da jetzt nur folgende Ausgabe. Wie reparier ich das? http://pastebin.com/P9XAH8Ex
<le_bot> Title: sudo apt-get install xchat [sudo] Passwort für bla: Paketlisten werden geles - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> Lembert, hexchat installieren
<jokrebel> Lembert: Warum willst Du xchat? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde das längst durch hexchat abgelöst
<mrkramps> es gibt noch xchat-gnome, aber das ist nicht das xchat, was du suchst
<Lembert> ich kannte bisher nur xchat, dann versuch ich mal den andern
<mrkramps> Lembert, hexchat ist die konsequente weiterentwicklung von xchat
<Lembert> was hat es mit der 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old Meldung auf sich. Das hat ja glaub ich wenig mit xchat zu tun
<mrkramps> falls du einstellungen von xchat auf hexchat migrieren möchtest, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HexChat/
<le_bot> Title: HexChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lembert> danke, aber brauch ich nicht, ich benutz das nur für hier und für den openstreetmap server
<mrkramps> Lembert, du hattest die datei vermutlich mal editiert. beim upgrade wurde die alte kondigurations dabei dann nach *.old verschoben
<Lembert> ok, soll da jetzt noch was ändern oder so belassen?
<mrkramps> wenn du da nichts wichtiges eingestellt hattest in der datei, dann kannst du die eigentlich löschen
<mrkramps> dann wirst du die meldung auch los
<Lembert> ok danke
<Lembert> mein zweiter und bisher letzter Fehler beim update auf ubuntu1604 ist, dass mein zweiter Bildschirm seit dem Update nicht mehr angesprochen wird
<Lembert> auch bei Einstellungen > Bildschirme taucht er nicht auf
<mrkramps> Lembert, welches ubuntu bzw. welches derivat?
<Lembert> ubuntu gnome
<mrkramps> hm hm hm
<mrkramps> Lembert, was für eine grafikkarte?
<Lembert> ne alte geforce gtx 285
<Lembert> mehr ofen als grafikkarte ^^
<mrkramps> nouveau oder nvidia treiber?
<Lembert> laut "zusätzliche treiber" nimmt der nouveau treiber
<Lembert> soll ich mal nvidia versuchen
<mrkramps> naja, der 304 ist gerade buggy
<Lembert>  ich hab zum 304 auch einen 340.98 zur auswahl
<mrkramps> im schlimmsten fall startet die grafische oberfläche nicht mehr durch
<mrkramps> zeigt denn xrandr einen zweiten monitor?
<Lembert> ne, zeigt disconnected
<Lembert> wiso lief der zweite monitor dann beim alten ubuntu?
<Lembert> ich hab den vor paar monate nur angeschlossen und das ding ist gelaufen
<jokrebel> 23:19:59   mrkramps | naja, der 304 ist gerade buggy
<jokrebel> deshalb
<mrkramps> jokrebel, da läuft gerade der nouveau-treiber
<Lembert> ok, empfohlene vorgehensweise ist dann, paar tage warten bis es da ein update gibt?
<mrkramps> Lembert, wenn du den 304 nehmen müsstest, kannst du notfalls die ältere version manuell installieren
<mrkramps> also manuell aus den paketquellen erzwingen
<jokrebel> Lembert: Da mit dranhängen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1639180
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1639180 “no login possible after update to nvidia 304.132” : Bugs : nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mrkramps> Lembert, und wenn der 340 für deine karte geht, kannst du den zumindest mal ausprobieren
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Und mit dem noveau ging das auch schon?
<jokrebel> hab nicht alles mitgelesen
<mrkramps> naja, der nouveau ist halt auch kein wunderwerk
<Lembert> ok danke schon mal, ich probier da morgen bisschen rum
<krabbe> eine späte irssi frage: wie heisst denn das script wo ich in das window eine hexchat ähnliche userliste anzeigen kann ?
<Frickelpit> nicklist maybe?
<krabbe> hm .. schaue mal mal genauer .. danke
<krabbe> *noch
<bekks> scripts.irssi.org oder so :)
<Frickelpit> oder scriptassist und dann in irssi selber suchen
<krabbe> ja nicklist.pl (nicklist.perl) bei mir .. danke, versuche es einzubauen :)
<Frickelpit> benötigt aber tmux oder screen afaik
<krabbe> hm okay ... schaue noch mal nach tmux
<mrkramps> also nicklist ist auch in den packquellen
<krabbe> oh .. danke für den tip
<krabbe> (irssi/nicklist) .. bei /set nicklist_height und /set nicklist_width .. welche grössen habt ihr da angeben ?
<krabbe> via fifo
<bekks> Das ist eine Frage für den irssi Channel.
<krabbe> oki
<Lengsdorfer> Namd. Hat hier schonmal jemand was mit Cinnamon gemacht? Ist das erwägenswert oder sollte man die Finger davon lassen?
<bekks> PRobier es doch einfach aus.
<Lengsdorfer> ja, ich hab mal spaßeshalber Mint damit installiert. Sieht schick aus. Ich möchte aber eigentlich bei Ubuntu bleiben. Man kann das wohl auch auf Ubuntu haben, allerdings nicht aus dem offiziellen Quellen.
<bekks> Richtig.
<Lengsdorfer> Und nun wollt ich fragen, ob das ausreichend funktioniert
<bekks> Du hast es doch schon ausprobiert.
<Lengsdorfer> öh, ich will fragen, ob die einbindung der fremden Quellen zufriedenstellend funktioniert
<bekks> apt-add-repository funktioniert seit Jahren problemlos :)
<Lengsdorfer> das ist ja kein tetris spiel, sondern schon etwas umfanreicher
<bekks> Ob der Autor des PPA da Murks macht, kann Dir letztlich nur der Autor sagen.
<Lengsdorfer> oder jemand, der das schon mal probiert hat:)
<Lengsdorfer> ah, ich seh grad, dass cinnamon ab 14.10 offiziell ist
<mrkramps> offiziell nicht, wenn überhaupt in den paketquellen
<Lengsdorfer> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cinnamon/
<le_bot> Title: Cinnamon › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lengsdorfer> "Cinnamon ist erst ab Utopic 14.10 in den offiziellen Paketquellen enthalten."
<mrkramps> sach ich ja, aber ein offizielles derivat damit gibt es nicht
<jokrebel> warum auch immer man sich Forks aus der Mintentwicklung eintreten will </my2ct>
<Lengsdorfer> man muss gelegentlich über den tellerrand schauen :)
<bekks> Was sich nur dann lohnt, wenn man nicht das schlechte Essen der anderen sieht :P
<jokrebel> Lengsdorfer: Aber nicht grade in Richtungen aus denen man vielleicht hört was nach absoluter Unfähigkeit klingt.
<mrkramps> da kannste dir besser jwm oder icewm anschauen und dabei noch was lernen
<jokrebel> -vielleicht + viel
<Lengsdorfer> offenbar hat man hier vorbehalte. nun, eigentlich wollte ich genau diese hören. Ist das also Mist?
<mrkramps> mint verfolgt bei der entwicklung beizeiten mal nicht so die optimalsten ansätze, wie man so hört
<mrkramps> und da cinnamon quasi der inbegriff von mint ist …
<jokrebel> gute Nacht
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-06
<faekjarz> Moin! Welches Tool konvertiert 3gp nach gif? Den einfachen Weg bitte, etwa so hier: cat miaw.3gp | magischeswerkzeug > pawsome.gif
<faekjarz> …muss nicht zwingend 3gp sein. <irgendwas> nach animiertes GIF convertiert passt schon. …dann bin ich halt Klempner und baue ein monströses Pipes-Dingens ;D
<ppq> cat, pipe und umleitung? das ist doch nicht einfach
<ppq> nimm halt ffmpeg
<ppq> http://superuser.com/a/556031
<le_bot> Title: How do I convert a video to GIF using ffmpeg, with reasonable quality? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<faekjarz> hmm, ffmpeg, der übliche Verdächtige. (vielleicht sollte ich mehr manpages lesen)
<ppq> manpages sind so letztes jahrtausend. einfach mal google fragen
<faekjarz> haha xD ich ddg.gg gefragt ("linux 3gp gif converter") …möglicherweise ~falsch* formuliert
<faekjarz> och nö, "ppq left the room" bevor ich danken konnte …naja, falls jemanden interessiert, wass ppq ermöglichte ;D → https://twitter.com/faekjarz/status/795068354750980097 (ohne login: https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CwimRKKWEAAseiB.mp4)
<le_bot> Title: Ω felis ridibundus ✿ auf Twitter: "This is how i made this gif (from a 3gp) https://t.co/1w9SRG4mtO (It's my #DIY magnetic stir plate) https://t.co/1n3ZTjHb2i" (at twitter.com)
<mrkramps> jemand 'ne idee, wo man das icon findet, dass in der taskleiste verwendet wird, wenn anwendungen kein _NET_WM_ICON übergeben?
<sonotos> moin moin. mein bei meinem ubuntu 14.4 mit nvidia nvidia gtx 860m grafikkarte  startet seit gestern der x nicht mehr richtig. Gestern hab ich im augenwinkel gesehen, dass es nvidia updates kam. 
<sonotos> heute konnte ich beim booten kaum noch in die console wechseln weil er immer wieder auf console 7 zurück gesprungen ist beim tippen. erst nachdem ist gdm gestopt habe ist er mal in ner console geblieben
<sonotos> dann hab ich ne dummheit gemacht und nvidia deinstalliert, dachte dann übernimmt der intelchip der drin ist
<sonotos> nun hab ich gar keine grafikausgabe mehr
<sonotos> hat wer kurz nen tipp für mich wie ich das wieder glatt ziehen kann?
<Frickelpit> sonotos: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nvidia-update-bringt-fehler-bei-bumblebee/ das könnte dir weiterhelfen evtl.
<le_bot> Title: NVIDIA-Update bringt Fehler bei bumblebee › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<sonotos> dank dir
<Frickelpit> hab nur am Rande mitbekommen, dass der NVIDIA-Treiber da aktuell Probleme macht
<Frickelpit> sonotos: zusätzlich -> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/anmeldung-auf-graphischer-oberflaeche-nicht-mo/
<le_bot> Title: Anmeldung auf graphischer Oberfläche nicht möglich › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<sonotos> momentan hab ich gar kein ausgabe mehr
<sonotos> ich muss mich vemutlich über eine livecd drauf connecten und etweder in ner chroot wieder nvidia installieren oder schauen, dass ich umstelle, dass das ding mit intel läuft
<sonotos> das wäre soweit der plan. muss nur schauen wie ich mich aus der live auf die verschlüsselte partition verbinden kann...
<sonotos> früher war ich da fitter, seit dem man so wenig probleme hat kommt man echt aus dem tritt was die technik angeht...
<Frickelpit> wie verschlüsselt?
<sonotos> über die verschlüsselung die man bei der installation einstellen kann
<Frickelpit> für /home?
<sonotos> bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob das luksfs ist oder was ubuntu gerade hat
<sonotos> ne die komplette festplatte
<Frickelpit> ah, dann ists mit luks
<Frickelpit> sudo cryptsetup luksOpen >device>
<Frickelpit> device dann das Device/die Partition, welche verschlüsselt ist
<sonotos> ok das müsste dann von der livecd aus gehen
<Frickelpit> jo, evtl. müsstest du noch das dm-crypt Modul laden
<sdx23> du kannst das system auch ohne Grafik booten. In Grub den init Parameter des Booteintrags editieren zu init=/bin/sh
<sonotos> sdx23 thx das wäre boch besser
<sonotos> ist austauschbar durch ne beliebige shell oder? bin/bash würde auch gehen? rein interesse halber
<sdx23> also - das ist nicht nur ohne Grafik, sondern ohne alle Dienste. D.h. Netzwerk musst du per Hand machen.
<sonotos> das ist ok
<sonotos> hauptsache ich seh wieder was
<sonotos> ab da komm ich dann hoffentlich weiter
<sonotos> reicht da ifconfig eth0 up?
<sdx23> kommt auf deine Eintraege in der /etc/interfaces an. Sonst auch "dhclient eth0" falls du das per dhcp bekommst.
<Frickelpit> es gibt noch ifconfig?
<sonotos> ja gibts noch :-)
<sonotos> in dem fall dhclient ok passt
<sdx23> oh, verlesen. Die Antwort ist für "ifup eth0". "ifconfig eth0 up" bringt tendenziell gar nichts.
<Frickelpit> zur Not ein ip link set <dev> up
<sonotos> hm ich sag ja ich bin outdated
<Frickelpit> und danach per dhcpcd
<Frickelpit> sollte für mal eben reichen
<sonotos> alles klar. danke euch
<sonotos> re
<sonotos> also für den fall, dass es jemanden interessiert es lag / liegt an bumblebee
<sonotos> anscheinend wurde auf den neuen 352er treiber upgedated, in der bumblebee conf stand  noch 462. allerdings hatte die version anpassen nichts gebracht. ich hab jetzt bumblebee erst mal wieder runter geworfen nun geht nur noch der intel treiber aber zumindest kann ich wieder arbeiten
<jokrebel> warum sieht man bei Verzeichnissen in Nuatilus kein Erstellungsdatum?
<fford> Vermutlich weil in der Ansicht kein Häkchen für gesetzt ist.
<tomreyn> nee, erstellungszeitpunkt scheint nautilus nicht anzeigen zu können, nur änderungszeitpunkt
<tomreyn> aber dafür gibt's ja 'stat' auf der kommandozeile
<jokrebel> fford: Da findet sich nicht mal was in den Eigenschafte
<jokrebel> n
<tomreyn> thunar kann's übrigens auch nicht
<stevieh> wie seh ich denn die logmeldungen beim booten? muss ich da einfach quiet rauswerfen?
<stevieh> also einmalig
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> und ESC drücken könnte es auch toggeln IIRC
<jokrebel> während es schon bootet
<stevieh> jo, habs.
<stevieh> allet jut. Einmal platte umziehn
<doev> hi
<doev> mein relativ neuinstalliertes und nur über die Paketverwaltung betanktes 16.04 fährt nicht mehr richtig hoch, sondern landet auf der Konsole.
<doev> "Press enter for maintenance"
<doev> Er nennt jetzt verschiedene Optionen, aber sgat nicht wirklich was los ist.
<mrkramps> du dürftest wohl im Recovery Modus gelandet sein, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus/
<le_bot> Title: Recovery-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> failed to query nvidea devices
<doev> the daemon no longer has permission to remove its runtime data directory
<mrkramps> doev, nvidia treiber oder nouveau?
<doev> und dort ist noch ein timeout waiting for device dev-disk-....uuid
<doev> nividia
<mrkramps> 304?
<doev> gute frage ... gehe davon aus, dass ich den neusten gewählt habe.
<doev> laufwerle bzw. mounts sind aber alle soweit da
<mrkramps> doev, ist das ein gerät mit hybridgrafikkarte?
<doev> denke nicht, weiß aber nicht was das sein soll
<doev> die onBoard-Karte ist deaktiviert und da ist eine normale nvidia 450GTS drin.
<mrkramps> ok, also verwendest du bumblebee nicht …
<doev> mit startx komme ich auch auf den xserver
<doev> und die nvidia-treiber sind auch am laufen.
<doev> scheint nicht der grund zu sein
<mrkramps> hmkay, falscher ansatz
<doev> eth0 ist nicht zu finden
<doev> ist mir echt ein rätsel was hier los ist.
<doev> was für ein Mist.
<doev> habs gefunden.
<doev> Weil die externe Backup-Platte nicht angeklemmt war, bin ich auf der Konsole gelandet? Macht doch keinen Sinn.
<mrkramps> doev, kommt ggf. darauf an, wie und wofür die eingebunden ist
<doev_> /mnt/backup         ext4    defaults,user,auto,errors=remount-ro
<mrkramps> ich vermute mal, dass wird an errors=remount-ro liegen
<koegs> doev_: und für externe Laufwerke wäre noauto evtl besser
<doev_> wenn er das nicht vorhanden sein als Fehler ansieht, dann ja.
<doev_> ich probiere es nochmal ....
<dadrc> ich würd für externe laufwerke nofail setzen, das sollte helfen
<doev> bootet jetzt auch ohne externe Platte.
<doev> so, habe aber auch keine Lust jetzt hier zu hocken. ... Bis dann
<jokrebel> Apropos Nvidia 304er Treiber: Im Bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1639180 gibt es inzwischen unter #18 eine gute funktionierende Anleitung, wie man den "neuen defekten" quasi Blacklistet
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1639180 “no login possible after update to nvidia 304.132” : Bugs : nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<krabbe> weiss wer ein tool womit ich die cpu temperatur auslesen kann ?
<nagetier> grafisch oder nicht?
<k1l> nur auslesen? oder einfach anzeigen?
<jokrebel> krabbe: sensors? lmsensor
<jokrebel> psensor
<krabbe> ah danke
<krabbe> ja, sensors hat alles was ich brauche, thx
<Fredy_> Hi, kann mir einer kurz unter die Arme greifen mit Cron?
<sdx23> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Fredy_> alles klar. Ich habe den Cron-Job aus der ubuntu-wiki erstellt um meinen ubuntu-server runterzufahren wenn er nicht genutzt wird. Habe die Datei in /etc/cron.d/ erstellt, aber der job wird nach Angabe von crontab -l nicht angezeigt. Jetzt bin ich nicht sicher, ob das funktioniert
<dadrc> ich würd nicht drauf wetten, dass crontab was von /etc/cron.d/ weiß
<Fredy_> ok, sind das zwei verschiedene Sachen?
<dadrc> Naja, schon ähnlich, aber nicht exakt das gleiche
<Fredy_> wenn also mit crontab -l nix angezeigt wird, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht trotzdem funktioniert? Wie teste ich dann ob der neue job in /etc/cron.d/ funzt?
<jokrebel> vielleicht erst mal testhalber auf eine sehr kurz Zeit einstellen?
<Fredy_> nur so zum Verständnis für mich, ich erstelle eine Datei in /etc/cron.d/ und das System überprüft diese automatisch ohne das ich diese vorher noch irgendwo anders einfügen muss?
<fford> Fredy_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron/
<le_bot> Title: Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fredy_> gut, dann frage ich anders...
<Fredy_> in der Wiki wird das immer angezeigt, dass es in die crontab eingetragen werden soll. Warum gibt es dann diese cron.d?
<Fredy_> mit einzelnen Dateien?
<fford> Steht in dem Link unter "Hinweis".
<Fredy_> gut, also eigentlich wurst ob da oder da
<fford> Steht da nicht, aber gut.
<Fredy_> in der Anleitung von ubuntuusers.de https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Auto_OFF/ steht drin, man soll eine neue anlegen in /etc/cron.d
<le_bot> Title: Auto OFF › Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fredy_> ist schließlich auch kein Paket welches einen eigenen Cronjob mitbringt, oder?
<Fredy_> naja, ich gebe es auf. Danke für nichts
<jokrebel> ...auch nett der Abschied :-/
<fford> Heise hat einen Vorleseassistenten, den gibt es im Wiki nicht^^
<jokrebel> und jez?
<jokrebel> fford: Für das wiki bitte an #ubuntuusers wenden *duck*
<fford> Nichts, wir machen da weiter wo wir aufgehört haben.
<fford> ^^
<j0jo> moin
<DaVu> o/
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Hat es eigentlich was zu bedeuten, dass die Installationsisos, die für 64Bit angeboten werden, die Endung *amd64.iso haben? Also die laufen doch vermutlich auch auf Intel Cpus und nicht nur auf amd Cpus?
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, eher historisch bedingt
<Lengsdorfer> jo, dachte ich mir auch schon
<mrkramps> AMD waren halt die ersten mit x86-64
<k1l> das patent für 64bit ist von amd
<k1l> wird aber auch von intel genutzt.
<k1l> es ist also eine technisch korrekte bezeichnung, die leider eher verwirrt.
<BlackMage> aber Intel hatte auch noch die IA-64-Architektur, welche aber nur für den Servermarkt angeboten wurde(unter anderem wegen komplett fehlender Kompatiblität zu x86)
<k1l> das was wir heute nutzen ist das amd patent.
<BlackMage> k1l: jo, ich wollte das nur zu geschlichtlichen Zwecken erwähnen
<k1l> achso
<BlackMage> "Itanium" hießen die einzigen Prozessoren die das hatten
<k1l> das war eine spezialarchitektur für ganz spezielle maschinen von intel und hp.
<BlackMage> die war wohl sehr leistungsstark, hatte aber dafür um die 3000$ gekostet
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-30
<smeexs> hi , ich muss bei einem ubuntu laptop die passwort abfrage einschalten , is diese anleitung die ich in einem lubuntu posting von 2007 gefunden habe noch aktuell ?
<smeexs>    gksudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.confie Zeilen „autologin-user=Benutzername“ und „autologin-user-timeout=0“  mit einem "#" am Anfang der jeweiligen Zeile auskommentieren
<smeexs> beim befehl hab ich einen fehler , der lautet   gksudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jokrebel> und das hast Du eingegeben? 
<jokrebel> die Fehlermeldung sieht jedenfalls ehre so aus, als sei es der einzugebende Befehl --- noPaste mal bitte die Komplette ein und Ausgabe per copy&paste in nen NoPasteService 
<jokrebel> !pasten
<jokrebel> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> smeexs: 
<stevieh> boah, ich werde noch gaga, ich versuche in bash den output von rsync --progress zu parsen, aber durch die carriage returns geht der SED irgendwie nicht auf den Zeilen die modifiziert werden... was kann ich denn da machen?
<stevieh> Got: -building file list ...--
<stevieh> 18439 files to consider-- 
<moveax> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12043965/parsing-rsync-output
<le_bot> Title: shell - Parsing rsync output - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<moveax> aber noch nicht selbst genutzt
<stevieh> hier schnippelt er mir das "Got: -" weg...
<stevieh> nein, das erste geht bei dem knaben auch nur aus zufall und unbuffer gehört zu expect und das sieht ziemlich broken aus
<stevieh>  0 files...^M 100 files...^M 200 files..^M18439 files to consider 
<stevieh> da ist das problem. Muss wohl nur nen sed dazwischenschalten, der den Müll rauswirft.
<stevieh> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12043965/parsing-rsync-output/
<le_bot> Title: shell - Parsing rsync output - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<stevieh> ok, got it.
<moveax> stevieh: upvoted
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> hab ja nur 6h gesucht und probiert.
<bierdieb> moin! ich bin echt am verzweifeln. ich versuche eine ntfs usb platte via ubuntu 17.04 im netzwerk frei zu geben. das ist ja anscheinend ein ziemlicher krampf. gibt es da keine schnelle lösung? will nur ein paar dateien auf ein anderes gerät kopieren.
<dadrc> ntfs-3g installieren, anstecken, irgendwo mounten, freigeben
<passt> Ich verwende neben meinem Notebookdisplay einen Monitor als Hauptbildschirm. Wenn ich in 1710 zB ein PDF per Doppelklick öffne, wird mir das immer zuerst auf dem Notebookdisplay angezeigt. Ich muss das Fenster dann immer erst auf den externen Monitor verschieben. Nervig! Kann ich dieses Verhalten ändern, um das Öffnen automatisch am Hauptbildschirm zu sehen?
<jokrebel> passt: mal versucht, es auf dem gewünschten Monitor (wenn dorthin verschoben) manuell dort zu beenden? Manche Programme merken sich das und öffnen dann auch beim nächsten mal dort wieder.
<passt> ja, das habe ich bereits versucht, ändert aber nichts-
<jokrebel> dann nutzte ein Programm welches das kann
<passt> Ich nutze das Standardprogramm Evince. Würde das gerne weiter benutzen. Könnte das eher ein Problem von Gnome als (für mich) neuen Desktop sein?
<dadrc> gnome öffnet im allgemeinen programme auf dem bildschirm, auf dem die maus gerade ist
<dadrc> es sei denn, das programm gibt ein anderes verhalten vor
<dadrc> um da etwas mehr kontrolle drüber zu kriegen, find ich https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/39/put-windows/ recht praktisch
<le_bot> Title: Put Windows - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<dadrc> passt, ↑
<moveax> gibts eigentlich einen weg die gnome shell extensions die genutzt werden alle auf einmal per terminal zu aktualiseren?
<doev> hi
<doev> Wie nekomme ich whois dazu eine Ausgabe wie z.B. bei www.whois.com zu machen? Nutze ich das Tools auf der Kommandozeile, dann fehlen dort einige Angaben.
<koegs> doev: whois kann was whois kann, wenn wir das nicht reicht, musst du dir selber was scripten und schauen ob dir solche Seiten evtl. ne API bieten
<doev> bei "whois google.de" bekomme ich ja auch mehr Infos als bei "whois mydomain-bei1und1.net"
<doev> scheion am .net zu liegen
<doev> Um Projektdateien über verschiedene Standorte zu replizieren, hat jemand eine Idee außer einen Cloudservice zu nutzen?
<leszek> doev: syncthing oder btsync
<doev> Das Problem von gleichzeitiger Bearbeitung lässt sich wahrscheinlich schwer lösen?
<stevieh> git?
<stevieh> svn?
<doev> Das sind überwiegend MS-Office Dateien.
<stevieh> hehe, dafür gibts die sonderversion "igitt" :-)
<doev> *g*
<stevieh> aber andererseits isses auch wurscht. schau dir vielleicht mal unison an
<doev> am besten hört sich noch drbd an, nur ob das wirklich übers Inet funktiniert?
<stevieh> Distributed Replicated Block Device? Ist das nicht kanonen auf Spatzen?
<doev> ja.
<doev> Am besten wäre, wenn der Anwender mit Konflikten umzugehen weiß.
<doev> Ordne ich eine HDD einem ZFS-Pool besser per /dev/sdX oder per UUID zu?
 * nagetier würde UUID vorziehen
<doev> die UUID gibts aber erst nach dem zufügen
<doev> vorher hatte die Partition keine UUID
<doev> recordsize hat er auf 128k gesetzt.
<mikmaq> hallo, kann mir mal einer helfen? ubuntu 16.04 und audio-out per hdmi
<mikmaq> lspci - Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<dadrc> doev: gemäß best practice nie über sdX, weil sich das potentiell ändert
<doev> mikmaq, ich musste dafür einen aktuelleren Kernel installieren. ... weiß aber nicht mehr wie der heißt.
<dadrc> mikmaq: welchen Kernel hast du denn gerade? (uname -a)
<doev> dadrc, das befürchte ich auch. also /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<dadrc> so mach ich das, ja. und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist das auch die empfohlene variante
<doev> ich habe hier zwei uuid, aber wie sehe ich ob es tatsächlich die richtigen sind?
<mikmaq> @dadrc 4.10.0-37-generic
<dadrc> das ist schon der HWE-Kernel
<dadrc> das sollte eigentlich keine Probleme mit Haswell mehr haben
<dadrc> mikmaq: was genau ist das Problem? Kein Sound?
<mikmaq> genau, der sound kommt nur aus dem Gerät aber nicht aus den LS des Monitors
<mikmaq> aber in den Audio-Einstellungen bekomme ich hdmi nicht zur Auswahl. Nur interner LS
<dadrc> Ah, okay. Das wäre die nächste Frage gewesen
<dadrc> Moment, gleich wieder da.
<dadrc> mikmaq, was sagt `pactl list sinks short`?
<doev> gut das ich die UUIDs nicht genommen habe, das waren nämlich swap und /
<mikmaq> 0	alsa_output.pci-0000_00_03.0.hdmi-stereo	module-alsa-card.c	s16le 2ch 44100Hz	SUSPENDED
<doev> die leeren platten haben gar keine UUID
<mikmaq> 0	alsa_output.pci-0000_00_03.0.hdmi-stereo	module-alsa-card.c	s16le 2ch 44100Hz	SUSPENDED
<dadrc> das sieht doch ziemlich nach hdmi aus
<mikmaq> tja, aber es kommt kein ton an
<mikmaq> es ist ein acer laptop
<doev> was ist mit /dev/disk/by-id ?
<stevieh> ist auch schick.
<dadrc> hmm, stelle gerade fest, das behauptet mein ZFS auch
<doev> sieht gut aus
<dadrc> jo, passt, IDs ändern sich auch nicht
<mikmaq> kann es sein, dass das im bios deaktiviert sein kann?
<dadrc> mikmaq, möglich, halt ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich
<dadrc> Aber hey, guck eben nach
<mikmaq> mach ich, logout bis später
<doev> Ich hatte ein 64GB Image, dass wohl nur zum kleinen Teil genutzt wurde. im ZFS hat es jetzt nur wenig Platz eingenommen. Ist mit Performance Problemen zu rechnen?
<doev> und warum zeigt mit du nur 11GB an? Im original waren es ca. 70GB
<doev> Ich habe Probleme eine VM aus dem Backup zu installieren. Ich habe noch das image und die XML-Datei. Aber beides am richtigen Ort bringt die VM nicht zurück. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<smeexs> sorry   jokrebel war nicht zuhause , das ist auch der befehl und keine fehlermeldung , ich selbst hab nur beim ersten mal einen fehler gemacht als ich das hier in den chat geschrieben habe . hier nochmal die ganze anleitung
<smeexs> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25853914/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-31
<h4x3> moin
<stevieh> wieso bietet mir eigentlich mein thunderbird an, ics attachments mit dem "Kalender" zu öffnen, aber die verschwinden dann im ewigen Nirwana?
<jokrebel> weil die nich in lightning sondern in evolution behandelt werden?
<stevieh> immer noch? nich wirklich, oder?
<Hunternought> > Grüsse das Team  / kann jemand ein bisschen weiter helfen
<tomreyn> Hallo Hunternought, frag gerne einfach Deine Frage, das (an sich durchaus sehr freundliche) Drumherum spart man sich hier meistens, weil es bei vielen Interaktionen halt etwas aufhält.
<stevieh> .oO(viele Interaktionen)
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe eine Platte, die in mehrere Partitionen zerteilt ist. Nun sind diese Partitionen teilweise obsolet geworden und ich möchte aus zwei Partitionen eine machen. Wie das geht weiß ich schon. Frage: Kann man eine Partitionen erweitern, auch wenn zwischen ihr und dem freien Platz noch eine andere Partition, die nicht gelöscht werden soll, liegt?
<stevieh> mit lvm geht das
<k1l> Lengsdorfer: du kannst die mittlere partition nach hinten verschieben, sodass der ungenutzte kram in die mitte rutscht. dann kannst du die erste partition erweitern, sodass sie den untenutzten kram einschließt.
<Lengsdorfer> ahja. tx. dauert das sehr lang? 
<k1l> Lengsdorfer: kann je nach größe der HDD etwas dauern das ganze, weil ja immer alles rumkopiert werden muss. und ganz wichtig: backups vorher machen. so viel bewegung  kann auch fehler zu tage bringen
<Hunternought> gut weisst du wie cloak ? bekommt
<k1l> Hunternought: in #freenode nach einer cloak fragen wenn du dir vorher einen account gemacht hast hier auf freenode
<Lengsdorfer> k1l, tx
<Hunternought> hi may J please have cloak?
<k1l> Hunternought: vorher musst du aber in den kanal #freenode wechseln
<tomreyn> Hunternought: und davor noch deinen nickname registrieren.
<k1l> !register
<le_bot> k1l: Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<Hunternought> freenode.de
<tomreyn> /j #freenode
<Hunternought> das ist schon klar
<Hunternought> account wo
<zombiefox> hm? 
<zombiefox> Hunternought: cloak wird nicht funktionieren so lange Du Kiwi oder andere WEbchats verwendest
<k1l> Hunternought: /msg nickserv help register
<zombiefox> Hunternought: dann musst Du einen Account registrieren  (/msg nickserv help register) und verifizieren. Anschliessend gebe ich Dir gerne eine cloak, aber siehe oben
<zombiefox> plus: cloaks verstecken Deine IP nicht sonderlich gut. 
<Hunternought> nickname indenti
<Hunternought> was dann
<zombiefox> Hunternought: wie "was dann"?   Am besten liest Du was k1l und ich Dir geschrieben haben. Aktuell, auf kiwiirc, kannst Du eh keine cloak haben, und vermutlich moechtest Du eh nur eine um die IP zu verstecken, was sie eben gerade nicht tut, also ist das eher zwecklos. 
<Hunternought> deswegen hast fast jeder
<k1l> freenode ist eh das falsche irc netzwerk für warez oder für scheiße bauen.
<Hunternought> will keine scheisse bauen ich such nur dann vernunftige leute die ein richtig unterstutzen bauen baukasten hier hier sollte richtige vorgeweisse erklart werden das muss so sein nicht immer was andrens
<Hunternought> also registern im free
<Hunternought> also  nicht homepage wie facebook oder so  K1 wo kann das lesen
<k1l> Hunternought: dir wurde doch eigentlich alles beantwortet. wo ist denn jetzt genau das problem?
<Hunternought> das habe alles kapiert gut danke
<Hunternought> ---danke ---
<Hunternought> wie ist eigentlich der bootloader bei ubuntu
<Hunternought> ist das grub
<k1l> ja
<Hunternought> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0yLA7kM3h4 https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0xz12pOBcv
<le_bot> Title: ThePasteBin - For all your pasting needs! (at thepasteb.in)
<Hunternought> toll
<Hunternought> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhOE5ZKQQJsB
<le_bot> Title: ThePasteBin - For all your pasting needs! (at thepasteb.in)
<zombiefox> Hunternought: uh, ja? Da steht doch Problem und Loesung. 
<jokrebel> warum gleich drei mal die selbe Meldung in unterschiedlichen Links? Und was sollte daran unklar sein?
<Hunternought> ist nicht immer jeden klar , weil befehl nicht ausgefuhrt wird
<Hunternought> sudo -s
<Hunternought> gibst dummie anleitung was redest immmer so groosen freese
<Hunternought> wenn hilfe brauch brauchb hilfe dann help ubuntu
<xpkill24> zombiefox 
<zombiefox> xpkill24: ja? 
<xpkill24> habe paar fragen an dich 
<zombiefox> okay? 
<xpkill24> storts dich pm 
<zombiefox> normalerweise ja, aber da Du ja schon vor dem Fragen geschrieben hast ...
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-01
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> jmd. 'n tipp, wie ich unter 14.04 scala auf version 2.12 update?
<jokrebel> mit nem PPA vielleicht? Oder halt auf 16.04 upgraden?
<k1l> in den paketquellen ist nur 2.9.2 (was für 2014 auch nicht verwunderlich ist). da brauchst du dann ein passendes PPA oder du kompilierst es selber
<tojoko> ja, gut danke. das hatte ich befürchtet. Ich werde es am Wochenende noch einmal probieren, au 16.04 up zu graden. - ok, danke. kompilieren würde ich ev. noch hinbekommen, aber ob es dann automatisch an richtigem ort und stelle ist. naja, ich koennt es einmal probieren.
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=scala
<le_bot> Title: Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> das sind die ppas. aber ob da das passende für 14.04 dabei ist musst du gucken und überlegen ob du dem ppa maintainer vertraust
<tojoko> k1l, danke.
<tojoko> re
<tojoko> jmd. vielleicht noch ein tipp für mich, wie ich auch einer linux partition unter windows oder mithilfe eines linux boot sticks ein virtual box image von eben dieser partition erstelle?
<ghostmag> Hey Leute (: ich habe eine kleine Frage zum Schreiben eines Befehls. Ich nutze drei Bildschirme, meine Karte unterstützt aber nur zwei gleichzeitig. Deswegen muss ich je nach Nutzen zwischen den Bildschirmen wechseln. Mit xrandr möchte ich nun dafür sorgen, dass immer nur Bildschirm B oder C
<ghostmag> gleichzeitig mit A angeschaltet ist
<ghostmag> Rechner startet automatisch mit DVI-1 und DVI-0 angeschaltet. Ich möchte per Hotkey DVI-0 ausschalten und gleichzeitig HDMI-0 anschalten
<ghostmag> einen Moment
<ghostmag> So wäre mein aktuelles Beispiel: https://pastebin.com/ik7vaJKu
<le_bot> Title: xrandr --output DVI-0 --off xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto xrandr --output HDMI - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ghostmag> Möchte zwischen dem ausschalten und anschalten des anderen Bildschirms gerne eine Sekunde Pause haben
<ghostmag> da gibt es doch einen sleep-Input für, oder?
<ghostmag> Ah, einfach sleep 1s :D alles klar
<ghostmag> Habe das jetzt in eine .txt-Datei gepackt, die ausführbar gemacht und möchte die jetzt über "Keyboard -> Custom Shortcuts" ausführbar mache (Ubuntu 16)
<ghostmag> Weiß aber nicht, wie ich den Pfad öffne. In der Zeile  "Command" muss ich wahrscheinlich den Ort der Datei angeben?
<ghostmag> Habe es hinbekommen :D Sorry für die Störung. Bin mir alleine immer so unsicher. Alles geklärt (:
<Matze202> Hiho @all, ich habe aktuell 1 Monitor und 1 Fernseher per HDMI am Computer mit KDE, jetzt versuchte ich zu dem Bild, auch den Ton über das HDMI auf den Fernseher zu übertragen, aber wenn ich bei den Soundeinstellungen den das HDMI wechsel, kommt dort leider nichts an. Es ist bei dem Anschließen auch kein weiteres Ausgabegerät dazu gekommen.
<Matze202> Hat bitte jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen kann?
<Matze202> Ich sehe gerade, bei Ausgabegeräte habe ich nur IEC958 und HDMI2, meinen HDMI1 habe ich gerade noch nicht am Gehäuse gefunden, sofern der überhaupt nach draußen geführt sein würde und anhand der Optimierung der Anzeige habe ich festgestellt, dass der Fernseher am HDMI 3 steckt.
<Matze202> sorry, jetzt klappt es, hatte noch eine Einstellung für HDMI3 Einrichtung bei Lautstärke gefunden, also erledigt.
<Anticom> Frickelpit: Hi, afaik gibt's ne möglichkeit mit kvm nur einzelne guest-fenster im host anzuzeigen anstatt den kompletten desktop. Kann ich das mit virt-manager irgendwie konfigurieren oder wie funktioniert das?
<mgolisch> das wäre mir neu
<ppq> Anticom, das kannst du über RDP machen 
<ppq> google mal nach "seamless RDP" (iirc)
<ppq> wenn der gast eh linux ist geht natürlich ein ssh -X bzw. -Y
<Anticom> ppq: und die VM starte ich dann headless oder wie läuft das?
<Anticom> Kenn mich mit so Virtualisierungs-Kram nicht so aus
<ppq> Anticom, eigentlich hat das gar nichts mit virtualisierung zu tun, läuft halt über netzwerk
<ppq> wie du die vm startest ist dir überlassen
<Anticom> ppq: benutze halt auf Anraten von Frickelpit virt-manager (weil ich mich mal von VirtualBox distanzieren wollte) und dachte vllt gibts da in den VM settings (- ähnlich wie bei VB -) einfach ne checkbox die man setzen kann oder so
<mgolisch> nein
<ppq> Anticom, bei virtualbox ist das halt ein nettes zusatzfeature, aber das hat halt nix mit virtualisierung zu tun
<Anticom> Möchte gerne was für mein linux mojo tun, also immer her mit den infos :)
<Anticom> Hatte das nur mal in ner KVM demo gesehen bei youtube, da hat er windoof virtualisiert zum Zocken etc. und konnte einzelne Fenster an de Host durchreichen
<ppq> vermute mal dass das bei vbox intern auch über RDP läuft, aber genau weiß ichs nicht
<mgolisch> glaub nicht, das funktioniert da auch unter linux
<Anticom> Okay also von linux host auf linux guest einfach x11 forwarding nutzen und den kram starten (?)
<ppq> mgolisch, virtualbox hat doch RDP server integriert, daher die vermutung
<mgolisch> ah ja mag sein
<ppq> Anticom, ist eine option, jo
<Anticom> ppq: was sind die alternativen?
<ppq> naja, die üblichen. nx, vnc, rdp oder sogar teamviewer *duck*
<ppq> gerade hierdrüber gestolpert: https://www.spice-space.org/
<le_bot> Title: Home (at www.spice-space.org)
<ppq> das klingt ganz nett
<k1l> was ist denn das ziel?
<ppq> k1l, seamless windows aus ner VM
<k1l> weil der trend  geht ja eh weg davon linux VMs zu nutzen sondern direkt container. das spart den ganzen extrakram für das OS wenn man eh nur ein programm pro VM nutzt.
<k1l> achso, windows.
<ppq> ich meinte fenster ^^
<k1l> wer kam denn auf die idee ein OS fenster zu nennen?! :)
<ppq> :)
<k1l> https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-graphics-accelerated-gui-apps-in-lxd-containers-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/     sowas z.b.
<le_bot> Title: How to run graphics-accelerated GUI apps in LXD containers on your Ubuntu desktop – Mi blog lah! (at blog.simos.info)
<Anticom> k1l: nene, ich virtualisiere aktuell ne kali vm
<Anticom> für ne pentesting veranstaltung an der Uni
<Anticom> Mein akku ist auf 5% runter, muss mal eben wechseln
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-02
<doev> guten morgen.
<doev> weiß jemand wie ich mit virsh eine VM installiere, für die ich breits eine XML-Datei und ein Image habe?
<imox> moin, sagt mal habt ihr eine idee wie ich mit virtual box über VPN einen LTSP client booten kann? 
<imox> Also ich hab eine Ubuntu dadrauf Virtual Box auf dem Ubuntu das VPN zum Server. VPN funktioniert auch aber wenn ich mit Vbox booten will geht der logischerweise ja nicht in das VPN netzwerk sondern in mein lokales was ja vollkommen logisch ist. aber jemand eine idee wie das funktionieren könnte?
<imox> also könnte ich evtl. im ubuntu ne netzwerkbrücke fürs vpn einrichtne die ich dann in vbox verwende? 
<imox> keiner ne idee?
<dadrc> bridging wird nicht funktionieren
<dadrc> https://askubuntu.com/a/796468 ← klingt vielversprechend
<le_bot> Title: networking - How can I make VirtualBox guests share the host's VPN connection? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<phablet> hallo
<imox> dadrc: hmm klappt leider auch nicht :( 
<koegs> imox: LTSP nutzt doch PXE oder? dann bringt ein IP-basiertes VPN nix
<koegs> da müsstest du mit dem Ethernet-Bridging von OpenVPN rumexperimentieren
<imox> ahhh ok 
<imox> na gut wird mir zu kompliziert
<imox> dann lass ichs ;) 
<imox> dankeschön
<doev> symlinks: linkname -> /abc/dir oder linkname -> /abc/dir/   ... besser ein / am Ende oder nicht?
<janda> moin
<janda> problem: der provider hat für email die ports 143, 993 u 995 bestimmt. evolution kennt diese ports nicht und deshalb komme ich beim versenden nicht mehr auf den mail-server. jmd ne idee wie ich das beheben kann _ohne_ den client zu wechseln?
<dadrc> janda: du solltest beim servernamen den port mitgeben können
<dadrc> so ungefähr: mail.provider.tld:1234
<janda> werde es mal probieren, thx
<janda> ergebnis: "…Fehler beim Auflösen von »mail.mnet-online.de:995«: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt…" schade
<mentolo> hallo
<k1l> hi
<mentolo> simple frage wie komme ich in der konsole ein Verzeichniss auwärts
<k1l> cd ..
<mentolo> afwärts
<k1l> !shell_befehlsübersicht
<le_bot> Informationen zu Shell/Befehlsübersicht finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehlsübersicht
<mentolo> suppi merci aus der CH
<mentolo> nun : ich hab auf meinem mint was ja ansich ein umgebautes ubunu ist so ein prob mit dem boot-dir
<jokrebel> ...was dann aber eher leider etwas für den Mint Support ist
<k1l> dann fragst du am besten den mint support
<k1l> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<mentolo> wie komme ich dahin hab diesen irq nicht im griff
<mentolo> arbeite mit xchat
<k1l> geh auf den link vom bot. dort kannst du es nachlesen
<mentolo> kann ich denn nicht aus diesem prg hier "Xchat" eine verbindung zum mint channel aufbauen? wenn ja wie, wie/wo gebe ich die adresse ein
<k1l> mentolo: ja, aber du musst das irc netzwerk wechseln. mint hat keinen offiziellen kanal hier auf freenode. lies bitte die seite, die erklärt dir, wo du den mint support kanal findest
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Kann man sich eigentlich 'sicher' sein, dass das Clipboard nicht irgendwo auf der Platte gespeichert wird? Hintergrund: Ich muss hier eine längere Passphrase mehrfach eingeben. Das nervt. Wenn ich nun hingehe und schreibe die Phrase in einem Editor auf und kopiere die dann mit C&P (ohne den Inhalt des Editor zu saven), kann ich mir dann sicher sein, dass die Phrase nicht irgendwo gespeichert wird?
<deem> Lengsdorfer: kde hat einen clipboard manager. der speichert die letzen x einträge temporär auf der platte bzw im ram. wie andere window manager das machen, keine ahnung. vielleicht genauso
<mentolo> aber anders beim Updaten mit "Aktualisierungsverwaltung2" hat es mich am ende gefragt : es sind falsche einträge im boot (oder so) und ich dachte es geht um mint-Einträge zu erneuern weil dafor alle mint resp- kde (meine desktopwahl) Nun sehe ich aber dass im boot die minteinträge durch ubuntuEinträge ersetz wurden und befürchte bei anstehenden updats ein kompletten matsch. darum der ubunuchat
<Lengsdorfer> deem, oh. thx
<k1l> mentolo: mint fummelt da mit den updates ganz fies rum. das werden dir die mint jungs wieder gerade biegen müssen
<mentolo> also starte ich die maschiene über suppergrub sehe ich nur noch ubuntusysteme als bootbare auswahl beim aufbooten darüber wächseltes dan zwar in mein mint und das klapt soweit aber bei der updat abfrage kommen nur noch ubuntuDinger was mich etwasc stutzig mact und aufhorchen läst
<mentolo> kann mann den diese booteinträge nicht einfach wider auf mint zurückseten. manuel: wo in welchem fille im boot ist den das definiert
<k1l> mentolo: nochmal: klär das bitte mit den mint jungs, die machen extra einiges anders als ubuntu (deswegen hast du das ja auch installiert). deswegen lass dir von denen erklären, wie du dein system retten kannst.
<mentolo> OK
<k1l> mentolo: du kannst dir auch im ubuntu wiki die seiten zu grub angucken. aber das bezieht sich halt nicht darauf, wie mint das handhabt.
<mentolo> also offenbar muss dass auser einem eintrag wie mint anstelle ubuntu genau gleich oder fast gleich aufgebaut sein sonst würde es mir das nicht überspielen können und sonst würde mein system jetz gar nicht mehr booten
<mentolo> gehen wir doch annahmeweise dafon aus, dass es sich bei mir um ein ubuntu handelt und ich boot probleme habe wo ist das fiel im boot und sie entsprechenden einträge
<k1l> mentolo: geh in den mint support
<mentolo> die werden nur englisch sprechen und bei einem so heiklen prob hilft nmir das bahnhof!!!!!!!!!!
<k1l> wenn du, wie die meisten, hier rumquengelst, weil der mint support scheiße ist und dir da keiner hilft, dann solltest du die wahl der distribution überlegen.
<jokrebel> mentolo: Nein tun wir nicht, auch nicht ausnahmsweise. Mint =/= Ubuntu
<jokrebel> und die machen echt vieles völlig anders
<k1l> mentolo: wenn die keinen deutschen irc kanal haben, dann versuch mal deren forum.
<jokrebel> auch wenn es mal irgendwann aus nem Ubuntu entstanden ist
<mentolo> OK die schreiben da :"irc.spotchat.org" wo gebe ich den in diesem Xchat nun die ein damit ich dorthin komme BITTE
<k1l> mentolo: du musst zu einem neuen server verbinden. warum folgst du nicht einfach der anleitung dort mit dem webchat?
<mentolo> irc.spotchat.org: Closing link: (Mibbit@46.183.218.199) [Z-Lined: Listed in rbl.efnet.org. See http://rbl.efnet.org/?i=46.183.218.199]   AHHHHHHHH Supper sowas hab ich mir gedacht die antwort der webseite nach vorgehen laut der anleitung
<le_bot> Title: EFnet RBL (at rbl.efnetrbl.org)
<k1l> keine tor exit nodes nutzen, mit denen leute scheiße gebaut haben
<k1l> !hexchat
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HexChat/
<le_bot> Title: HexChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mentolo> ha ha das hab ich mir gedacht "https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/einige-dialoge-ploetzlich-englisch-statt-deuts" solche dinger stehen nun in meiner boot-config!!!!!!!
<mentolo> und da hben wir's ja: CONFIG_VERSION_SIGNATURE="Ubuntu 4.4.0-53.74-generic 4.4.30"
<mentolo> hier muss das mintDing rein aber was genau????   OK ihr seht euch ja nicht zuständig oder überforder oder was weis ich    vieleicht wär das auch für euch intressant und aufschlussreich gewesen         den ich vermutte nur mal dass das umgekehrte bei update auf ubuntu mit wechsel zu mint eintrag im boot auch vorkommen kann
<k1l> nein kann es nicht
<k1l> weil ubuntu nicht wild rumfummelt und mint quellen dazwischen packt. klär es mit den mint jungs
<mentolo> nein die an der quellenangabe und ganz viel anderem mehr hab ich herumgewerkelt ev ist mit mit kde etwas offener mag sein das hauptprob ist dass ich ein linuxGreenhorn bin und trotzdem wilde sachen versuch aber ohne fehler zu machen lehrnt man ja nicht! oder?
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<mentolo> aber ihr whrt nun wirklich etwas unhilfsbereit möcht ich festhalten.  dies ist der einzige IRQ den ich zum laufen gebracht hatte deshalb die anfrage hier zumal eben mint auf ubuntu aufsetzt ider eine abgewandelte form dafon ist würden sich die debianer gegenüber euch so verhalten währt ihr noch auf stand atari
<mentolo> tüs u merci
<doev> ich mount in PC-B ein nfs von PC-A. Für PC-B haben dort angelegte Dateien den Benutzer B, aber auf PC-A ist der Benutzer A. Ich finde das irgendwie nicht ganz so gut. Gibt es dafür Abhilfe?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: deswegen verwendet man nfs auch besser mit zentraler benutzerverwaltung :)
<LetoThe2nd> doev: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS/#Einsatzszenario
<le_bot> Title: NFS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> LetoThe2nd, danke, sehe ich ein. Leider noch nie bei Linux angepackt, aber muss ich wohl durch.
<doev> Dann mache ich mich erstmal an die Benutzerverwaltung.
<sash_> Ist das für den Heimbetrieb nicht ziemlicher Overhead?
<sash_> Overkill wollte ich sagen 
<doev> heimbetrieb?
<sash_> Ja, falls du das zuhause machen solltest.
<doev> nee
<doev> Wäre der Einstieg nicht sinnvoll, wenn ich einen vorhandenes Active Directoy als Benutzerverwaltung benutze?`Ginge das?
<sash_> Jap
<doev> also müssten NFS-Server und NFS-Client sich am AD-Server authentifizieren. Ich brauche kein Samba dafür?
<doev> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Active_Directory_Client_Authentifikation/
<le_bot> Title: Active Directory Client Authentifikation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eltigre> Sagen wir mal ich würde mir gerne einen wlan-usb Adapter kaufen wollen, aber ich möchte vermeiden, dauernd Kernelmodule dafür compilen zu müssen.... wie würde ich das anfangen?
<ppq> eltigre, wenn du keinen mit externem antennenanschluss brauchst: EDIMAX EW-7811UN
<ppq> der geht garantiert unter linux
<ppq> https://geizhals.de/edimax-ew-7811un-a525973.html
<le_bot> Title: Edimax EW-7811Un Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.de)
<eltigre> danke
<eltigre> früher war das ja mal so man brauchte die Dinger einfach nur reinstecken und sie liefen
<eltigre> läuft das Edimax EW-7612UAn auch problemlos? Der hat ne Antenne dran
<eltigre> ich will nicht unbedingt eine Monsterantenne anbringen, aber ein paar Ecken nutzen mit denen ich mit einem Laptop Probleme habe
<ppq> keine ahnung. aber dass es davon zwei varianten gibt ist schonmal kein gutes zeichen
<ppq> laut ner bewertung geht die v2 version unter linux
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-03
<volkmannold> noch jemand wach?
<janda> moin
<janda> hat jmd nen link bei dem erklärt wird wie man evolution von SMTP auf IMAP umstellt?
<jokrebel> man kann aus einem Apfel keine Birne machen
<jokrebel> das eine ist für den Eingang das andere für den Ausgang
<jokrebel> meinten sie: POP auf IMAP?
<leszek> xD
<janda> jokrebel, brauche zum senden der mails von evolution die ports 1423, 993 u 995, doch SMTP stellt mir diese nicht zu verfügung. ergebnis: provider nimmt meine mails nicht an
<janda> -1423 +143
<jokrebel> und was hat dann das mit IMAP zu tun?
<janda> IMAP kann das
<jokrebel> ich denke nein, tim
<jokrebel> Postausgang ist smtp - imap (oder auch pop) ist posteingang - 2 völlig unterschiedliche Dinge
<leszek> ja genau. Die Ports die ich hier sehe haben eher was mit TLS vs SSL zu tun
<janda> und warum verschickt evolution über SMTP port 25?
<leszek> janda: bedeutet es wird wohl versuchen unverschlüsselt zu senden. Wobei das nicht immer stimmen muss
<janda> und: ja, es geht um TLS
<jokrebel> weil das der Standardport für "ohne Verschlüsselung" ist
<leszek> Ich denke du wirst den Port auch manuell umstellen können
<leszek> Unverschlüsselt E-Mails per smtp raussenden ist heutzutage auch eher kontraproduktiv
<janda> habs schon versucht, geht aber nicht(
<leszek> TLS hast du als Verschlüsselung ausgewählt? 
<janda> yep
<leszek> Was gibt es für eine Fehlermeldung? Also gibts da ein log was helfen könnte?
<jokrebel> je nach provider braucht man da dann nicht nur den passenden Port (wie zB. 993) sondern auch ne andere Serveradresse
<leszek> das stimmt auch wieder. Und einige Anbieter können auch nur SSL und kein TLS oder vice versa
<janda> werd mal bei mnet nachfragen wg dem server…
<jokrebel> und 993 ist eigentlich secureIMAP = Empfangen
<jokrebel> will man secure senden muss man den Postausgangsserver passend wählen und zumeist 587 oder bei gmail 465 nutzen
<deem> *hust* https://www.m-net.de/fileadmin/Service/Downloads/Anleitungen_E-Mail_Programme/Allgemeine_E-Mail_Einstellungen.pdf *hust*
<Rolfi> Hallo und guten Morgen! Mein getyahoo in LibreOffice Calc liefert seit zwei Tagen plötzlich Err 502, ohne dass ich etwas geändert habe.
<Rolfi> Hier steht auch etwas von WARNING: This extension is discontinued    https://extensions.libreoffice.org/extensions/smf-extension
<le_bot> Title: SMF Extension for LibreOffice Calc — LibreOffice Extensions and Templates Website (at extensions.libreoffice.org)
<Rolfi> Aber leider bin ich des Englischen nicht so mächtig, um zu kapieren, was da zu machen ist. Kann mir bitte jemand Hinweise geben?
<jokrebel> Rolfi: die erweiterung wird nicht weiterentwickelt vermutlich
<jokrebel> und machen wird man da nicht viel können dann (außer vielleicht sie selbst weiterzuentwickeln) *vermut*
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Danke. Also seit zwei Tagen abgeschaltet oder so. Schade. Aber danke. Dann liegt es also nicht an meinem PC.
<jokrebel> vielleicht hat in #libreoffice-de noch jemand Ideen dazu
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis! Erspart mir die weitere Fehlersuche. Schönen Tag noch.
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Ah! WARNING: This extension is discontinued.  A fork can be found there.
<jokrebel> ...ooO( ob er das noch sah? )
<NTQ> Ich hab hier einen Mailserver mit einigen Postfächern und ein paar Aliasen. Wenn man an den Alias eine Mail schickt, dann wird diese quasi dupliziert und an mehrere Empfänger weitergeleitet. Das ganz läuft mit Dovecot, Postfix und Postfixadmin. Kann ich die mehrfachen Mails, die jetzt in verschiedenen Postfächern verteilt sind, auch hardlinken, sodass sie weniger Speicherplatz verbrauchen?
<tomreyn> NTQ: die werden unterschiedliche mailheader haben, also wird sich ein teild er nachricht unterscheiden, was die deduplizierung auf dateiebene verhindert
<tomreyn> was du machen könntest wäre ein komprmierendes dateisystem zu verwenden, mail ist ja zu mehrheitlich text (und base64) und das lässt sich ganz gut kompromieren. aber das mailprocessing wird dann natürlich langsamer.
<NTQ> tomreyn: Hm, schade. Ich hab auch grad mal mit fdupes getesten, ob er doppelte Mails findet. Tatsächlich tut er das nicht. Mist, ich hab gedacht der Mailheader unterscheidet sich da schon gar nicht mehr. Aber eigentlich logisch, dass er es tut.
<NTQ> Ein anderes Dateisystem oder eine Änderung daran kommt jetzt auch nicht mehr in Frage. Die 750k Mails bleiben dann jetzt so wie sie sind :-D
<tomreyn> NTQ: welches dateisystem ist es denn jetzt?
<NTQ> tomreyn: Tatsächlich ist es eine VM von Strato und nutzt angeblich reiserfs, wenn mount damit Recht hat. Aber wer weiß wie das wirklich funktioniert mit deren Virtuozzo-Virtualisierung.
<tomreyn> ich hoffe du machst backups :)
<NTQ> Strato macht tägliche Snapshots
<NTQ> Sonst müsste ich noch Speicherplatz kaufen um Backups davon zu machen.
 * janda hat das mailproblem gelöst*uff*
<blingbling> Hi Leute, wie kann ich denn freeradius debuggen? - Üblicherweise wird 'radiusd -X' empfohlen, aber der ist nicht im Pfad und unter /etc/pam.d nicht ausführbar
<blingbling> hat sich erledigt.
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> ich will gerade google-drive in den nautilus in Unity unter 17.04 einbinden und bekomme beim apt-get install gnome-settings-daemon zu lesen: Hängt ab von: gnome-settings-daemon-schemas (= 3.24.0-0ubuntu2) aber 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1 soll installiert werden
<stevieh> fällt da noch irgendwo was neueres von einem ppt rum, oder wie bekomm ich das weg?
<stevieh> showpkg zeigt mir eigentlich nichts "böses"
<Frickelpit> und ein apt-cache policy gnome-settings-daemon-schemas
<k1l> schau mal mit apt policy paketname wo die herkommen. und ob du das -updates repo an hast. (da ist das neuere 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1 drin)
<k1l> apt ist das neue apt-get/-cache/-..  etc :)
<stevieh> ach, da fahr ich eher mit dem Rollator durch die Gegend als dass ich da umstelle :-)
<Frickelpit> k1l: der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier^^
<k1l> aber denk mal an die gewonnene zeit beim weniger tippen!!
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25880626/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon
<le_bot> Title: gnome-settings-daemon package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> guck mal ob du das updates für universe auch an hast.
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25880632/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> das ist für gnome-settings-daemon-schemas
<stevieh> mompl. Das sollte ich ordentlicherweise wohl über ui machen :-)
<k1l> das ist das -updates paket aber manuell installiert. mach mal das -updates repo an. oder eben das nicht -updates paket manuell installieren
<stevieh> boah ist meine sourcen liste voll ;-)
<stevieh> ähmm... ich glaube, da war so ziemlich alles aus. Momang, das dauert jetzt ne Minute :-)
<pascal> halllllooo
<Guest8869> Halllo
<k1l> hi
<stevieh> hmm... meine boot partition ist ein wenig klein und danach kommt gleich der rest wohl als lvm... schaff ich das - ohne alles zu kopieren. das fs zu verkleinern und dann die vg "von vorne" ein wenig zu verkleinern?
<stevieh> btw. danke fürs zuhören, ich hatte wohl mal irgendwann alle quellen abgestellt - und mich gar nicht gewundert, dass es so selten updates gab :-)
<ppq> ohai stevieh :)
<stevieh> :-)
<ppq> stevieh, hm, vllt. als workaround einfach eine neue, größere partition irgendwo anders anlegen und als /boot einbinden?
<ppq> wo es stressfreier ist
<ppq> muss ja nicht am anfang sein
<stevieh> naja, auf jeden Fall kann ich das volume ja "hinten" kleiner machen
<k1l> ubuntu sollte mittlerweile nicht mehr als 2-3 kernel da  reinpacken. und bei einem update alte kernel auch löschen
<stevieh> ich bau ma die zweite Platte in den Laptop und dann schau ich mal, ob ich vorher nen schicken backup ziehe und dann ist ok
 * ppq ist ja kein freund von LVM. schlechtes nutzen/komplexität verhältnis
<stevieh> k1l: ja, aber 243M sind wohl schon für 3 Kernel heutzutage zu wenig... das ging vor ein paar Jahren noch gut, aber jetzt nicht mehr.
<stevieh> ppq: das hat damals der installer gemacht. Aber nachdem ich das jetzt ein wenig verstanden hab, find ich es gar nicht mehr so schlecht
<Frickelpit> LVM <3
<ppq> klar, nette features bietet das schon, wenn man sie denn braucht
<ppq> als default finds ichs aber doof
<Frickelpit> stevieh: als Alternative kannste auch Aufräumen und dann linux-image auf hold setzen. Dann musste aber bei einem Kernel-Update erstmal vorab rumfummeln.
<stevieh> der ist zustand ist ja jetzt ähnlich: da jeder kernel update "failed" :-)
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-04
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Tut mir Leid, noch einmal wegen Scannen hier anzufragen: OCRFeeder unter Ubuntu 16.04.LTS 64 bit 
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25885459/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> Scanner werden ermittelt -> Scannen läuft -> Abbruch
<Rolfi> Das Ganze ging schon mal.
<Rolfi> Dateien werden auch nicht importiert.
<Rolfi> weder in pdf noch png.
<Rolfi> SimpleScan und Sane geht
<Rolfi> Vermutung: apt-get autoremove hat zuviel rausgetan.
<jokrebel> dieser ungeduldige Mensch immer ...hm
<nils_2> wenn du so langsam reagierst :p
<tomreyn> wüsstet ihr denn ne antwort? ich hab nämlich das gleiche problem
<tomreyn> würde behaupten dass das paket einfach mal kaputt ist
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ocrfeeder/+bugs sieht auch eher traurig aus
<le_bot> Title: Bugs : ocrfeeder package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> ist auch upstream kaputt, auch im aktuellen git.
<gkm> hi 
<gkm> seit dem letzten update schaltet meine Tastaturbeleuchtung nicht mehr automatisch ab wie es bisher immer war
<gkm> dabei bin ich mir nicht sicher ob linux damit überhaupt was zu tun hat
<dadrc> Gibt welche, die lassen sich kontrollieren, manche auch nicht
<dadrc> Was hastn da?
<gkm> im bios ist es eingestellt das nach 10 sekunden die beleuchtung automatisch abschaltet
<dadrc> Wenn das eine BIOS-Einstellung ist, sollte Linux damit eher nichts zu tun haben
<gkm> die Fn taste funktioniert auch
<gkm> naja hätte ja sein können
<gkm> aber ich habe auch nix in den einstellunge finden können
<gkm> ist ein hp z-book
<tomreyn> gkm: du sagst ja das sei "seit dem letzten update" so: was für ein update denn? bios? oder ubuntu (und was davon)?
<tomreyn> und nur weil es das bios regelt heißt es nicht dass es nicht auch linux regeln kann, ist ja bei lüftern auch nicht anders.
<tomreyn> die steuerung kann häufig vom OS übernommen werden.
<tomreyn> "hp z-book" ist ne laptop-serie, keine modellbezeichnung
<jegade> hallo, ich versuche gerade einen "invalid arch-dependent ELF magic" fehler zu beseitigen - alle Versuche sind bisher fehlgeschlagen 
<jegade> und ich habe absolut keinen ansatz mehr, wer kann mir da über die schulter schauen? Gerne auch gegen eine Aufwandsentschädigung
<sdx23> jegade: ist das ein Ubuntu Problem? Mit welchem Programm? Woher kommt das? Und ganz generell fehlen hier genauere Informationen.
<jegade> es ist ein Ubuntu 16.04 - nach einem Stromausfall erhalte ich nach dem booten nur noch die oben angegebene meldung, das System läuft auf einen sw-raid5 
<jegade> ich habe versucht grub neu zu installieren, aber bisher ohne erfolg 
<sdx23> also an der Stelle, wo das Grub Menü sein sollte?
<jegade> ja, genau
<jegade> grub-rescue> _ 
<jegade> steht nun nur noch da
<sdx23> "ohne Erfolg" meint das hat ansich nicht geklappt oder es hatte keinen Effekt?
<jegade> es bleibt weiter bei der fehlermeldung 
<jegade> also keine veränderung nach einem grub-install via live-cd
<sdx23> bist du sicher, dass du das richtig gemacht hast? Insbesondere wegen sw-raid ist das ja etwas tückisch.
<jegade> ich würde behaupten, nein, da es ja nicht läuft :( ich bin aber derzeit ziemlich ratlos, weil ich es nun einige male durchgespielt habe
<sdx23> jegade: chroot methode nach dem Wiki verwenden. Das grub-install für das richtige Device ausführen, d.h. das als Bootdevice im Bios eingetragene. Insbesondere nicht das Raid-Device.
<jegade> habe ich so gemacht 
<sdx23> für das chroot aber natürlich vorher das raid korrekt zusammensetzen und dort hineinchrooten.
<jegade> ja, genau so gemacht
<sdx23> dann wäre noch die Frage ob nicht stage2 hin ist. Das wäre durch ein apt install --reinstall grub2 zu fixen. 
<jegade> ok, das schaue ich mir an
<sdx23> jegade: das mag ein efi Problem sein, siehe hier https://askubuntu.com/questions/72003/how-do-i-resolve-a-grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-error
<le_bot> Title: installation - How do I resolve a GRUB: “invalid arch independent ELF magic” error? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> kann ich leider nichts zu sagen
<oxtobear> wie richte ich unter ubuntu 16.04 lts einen usb wlanstick ein?
<k1l> kommt auf den usb stick drauf an. anstecken, und dann mal unter den systemeinstellungen, software und updates, letzter tab. gucken ob er da schon treiber installieren will
<oxtobear> es handelt sich um ein t-link usb adapter ac600 .. mh nein ich finde nix
<tomreyn> oder einfach gucken ob er schon im network manager angezeigt wird
<tomreyn> lsusb | pastebinit
<oxtobear> rehi sorry ... hat sich erledigt
<zarbol> Nabend zusammen
<zarbol> Hallo zusammen, ist das normal, dass Ubuntu Budgie teilweise noch auf englisch ist?
<nagetier> ZaraFrax: wb. normal eher nicht, aber in der anfangszeit einer open-source software nicht unüblich
<nagetier> ups.. sorry
<nagetier> sollte nach zarbol*
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-05
<empedokles78> Hallo, weiss jemand wo genau ich einstellen kann, dass ALT nicht mehr die Unity dash öffnet?
<empedokles78> "The app that contains the custom tags must be in INSTALLED_APPS in order for the {% load %} tag to work. This is a security feature: It allows you to host Python code for many template libraries on a single host machine without enabling access to all of them for every Django installation." I don't understand the last sentence from the docs. Aren't these tags in the templatetags-directory of the app anyway?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: das wolltest du vermutlich woanders fragen?
<empedokles78> jap, sorry.
<empedokles78> Ich hatte oben noch eine andere Frage: "Weiss jemand wo genau ich einstellen kann, dass ALT nicht mehr die Unity dash öffnet?"
<jokrebel> empedokles78: tut das nicht normal die Windowstaste?
<jokrebel> Vermutlich hast Du das in den Tastaturkürzeln mal verstellt
<empedokles78> jokrebel, sorry, es ist die firefox suchbox, nicht die dash-suchbox. Nervt dann hier :) : https://archive.org/details/arcade_outrun
<le_bot> Title: Internet Arcade: Out Run : Sega : Free Streaming : Internet Archive (at archive.org)
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-28
<Aurator> halli hallo 
<j0k> Aurator: moin
<Aurator> moin j0k
<Aurator> neuer Tag neuer Versuch hatte gestern keine konzentration mehr und auch kein bock irgendwie war ich gefrustet. 
<Aurator> j0k: hast du eventuell grad lust gern auch via PN mit mir die Wordpress install zu machen? und danach sobald alles läuft einfach mal ein backup das ich immer wieder dahin zurück kann?
<j0k> sorry; ich denke da bin ich nicht der Spezialist für
<j0k> aber IRC funktioniert eher als Hilfe bei der Selbsthilfe. Einfach fragen wenn es wo klemmt 
<j0k> wenn ich mich recht erinnere hattest Du gestern ja ein paar Sachen an die Hand bekommen
<j0k> es gibt uübrignes auch einen Kanal #wordpress (allerdings in Englisch)
<Aurator> Frickelpit: Ich glaub er wäre der richtige ^^
<Aurator> sonst keiner der sich traut mit mir wordpress + vorraussetzung zu installieren? 
<stevieh> ist das so schwer?
<stevieh> da gibts doch sicher 1000 cookbooks
<Frickelpit> Aurator: Es gibt duzend Anleitungen im Netz, wie man Wordpress installiert.
<Frickelpit> Wo genau scheitert es da?
<j0k> 999 zu viel
<stevieh> kommt ja auf den Bildungsstand an
<Aurator> Genau es gibt zu viel Tutorials. :D - DAU lässt grüßen ^_^
<Aurator> Ähm naja das ding ist die einen gehen auf mysql konfiguration ein manche nicht und ich hab mir da schon mehrfach alles mit versaut und dachte wenn mir jemand hilft der es schon gemacht hat... 
<Aurator> Habe eben LVM + Snapshot eingerichtet und Updates gefahren.
<stevieh> ich nehm das WP vom Provider.
<Aurator> Achja und ich hab verstanden das mit openssh direkt eine ftp verbindung möglich ist also zugriff
<Aurator> stevieh: ja so kann ich das auch meine Freundin hat einen Blog mit Webhost paket da ist es eine App die installiert man und macht quasi garnichts selbst
<stevieh> siehste. 
<stevieh> aber das ist zuhause auch nicht schwer, php foo, db foo, nginx foo, fertig
<stevieh> oder wahrscheinlich "ein docker foo" fertig.
<Aurator> Schau mal zum beispiel bin ich daran gescheitert eine mysql datenbank einzurichten weil ich ja bei der installation davon festlege das ein zugang von außen nicht gestattet ist... also um nur eine Situation zu nennen
<stevieh> und? Dann haste ne neue runde gemacht, wo du es richtig gemacht hast, und es ging?
<Aurator> nein ich hab es nicht hinbekommen es dann wieder rückgängig zu machen (außer neuinstall linux)
<Aurator> Komischerweise fragt mich der Installer nicht danach
<stevieh> auch ein dpkg.reconfigure nicht?
<Aurator> was ist das
<stevieh> wann wurdest du bei der Installation denn gefragt?
<stevieh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/69380/my-mysql-installation-is-broken-how-to-completely-reconfigure-it
<Aurator> Ich hab das jetzt bestimmt schon 20-30x mal gemacht in den letzten 5 Tagen ^^ kein plan mehr
<le_bot> Title: My MySQL installation is broken. How to completely reconfigure it? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> das sieht doch mal ganz brauchbar aus
<Aurator> nehme jetzt folgendes tutorial
<Aurator> https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-install-wordpress-with-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<le_bot> Title: How to Install WordPress with LAMP Stack on Ubuntu 18.04 | RoseHosting (at www.rosehosting.com)
<Aurator>   lol scheitert direkt am 4. command
<Aurator> systemctl enable apache2
<Aurator> ok hab sudo reingemacht und ging aber dennoch er wollte das kennwort nicht nehmen das hätte doch gehen müssen mit meinem account
<Aurator> Okt 28 10:30:45 li7 apachectl[16353]: AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<Aurator> dafür den fehler
<Aurator>  
<Frickelpit> Aurator: Das ist kein Fehler nur ein Hinweis
<Aurator> Frickelpit: Achso 
<Aurator> Beim erstellen der Datenbank bzw. einrichten (Grant blablubb) Query OK, 0 rows affected, 1 warning (0.00 sec)
<Aurator> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON wordpress.* TO 'admin_user'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'StrongPassword'; <- da hab ich bei admin_user den namen von meinem userprofil genommen welches ich bei der installation von linux festgelegt habe
<Aurator> kennwort halt eins ausgesucht
<Frickelpit> Aurator: Du musstb da gezielt einen Datenbankbenutzer anlegen, der auf die DB zugreifen darf. Das hat nichts mit den Benutzern im System ansich zu tun
<Frickelpit> CREATE USER 'whatever'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'superpasswort';
<Frickelpit> und dem User dann mit GRANT die Berechtigung für die DB geben
<Aurator> Upsi seht ihr wie dumm ich bin
<Aurator> so hab den user erstellt und erhalte wieder 1 warning wie eben
<dreamon> Gibts eine einfach Möglichkeit Ubuntu auf einen Stick zu installieren. mkusb geht hier nicht. 
<Aurator> so hab nun den user gelöscht und die von mir erstellte Datenbank :P in der Hoffnung es nun nochmal machen zu können ohne fehler
<Aurator> Frickelpit: schon wiederr ahhhhh :(
<Frickelpit> Was gibst du denn da ein und welcher Fehler kommt da genau?
<Aurator> Frickelpit:  ich schicks dir per PN das die PW usw. klartext sind juckt mich jetzt erstmal grad nicht
<koegs> dreamon: per dd
<Frickelpit> Aurator: Bitte nicht per PN, schick es als paste
<koegs> oder eben, wenn du "richtig installieren" willst einfach über den Installer
<Frickelpit> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Aurator> ok aber dann sieht es JEDER im Channel?
<Aurator> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XQMYDdHH3R/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Aurator> hab bei der mysql einrichtung gesagt das ich dieses sichere passwort plugin nicht will das kennwort habe ich geändert remote zugang ja und die test database hab ich auch bestehen gelassen statt zu löschen
<Frickelpit> Aurator: ein SHOW DATABASES; und ein SELECT * FROM mysql.user\G sollte dir jetzt also nichts mehr anzeigen, weder die Datenbank noch den User.
<Aurator> mysql> SHOW DATABASES;
<Aurator> +--------------------+
<Aurator> | Database           |
<Aurator> +--------------------+
<Aurator> | information_schema |
<Aurator> | mysql              |
<Aurator> | performance_schema |
<Aurator> hab eben nochmal mysql secure install gestartet und das passwort plugin aktiviert weil ich mir vorstellen kann das es vielleicht daran lag?
<Frickelpit> Nein
<Aurator> okay ich bin da ratlos willste mal per remote gucken? oder was soll ich tun?
<Frickelpit> Tipp einfach mal folgende Befehle der Reihe nach ab
<Frickelpit> CREATE DATABASE foo;
<Frickelpit> CREATE USER 'foobar'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'foobarpassword';
<Frickelpit> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON foo.* TO 'foobar'@'localhost';
<Aurator> gemacht und alles grün quasi
<Aurator> keine fehler
<Frickelpit> dann biste damit nun fertig und kannst weitermachen
<Aurator> Theopraktisch kann ich nun die foo dinger durch meine ersetzen und es müsste gehen richtig?
<Frickelpit> Ja, idealerweise hättest du das schon direkt machen können^^
<Aurator> done danke jetzt kann ich das tutorial ja weiter fortsetzen bis nur nächsten hürde :D
<dreamon> koegs, dd ? Ich möchte gerne etwas darauf installieren können.. 
<koegs> dann eben ganz normal über den installer
<koegs> wenn du schon unter ubuntu bist
<koegs> also geht bestimmt auch anders, aber der einfachheit ein ISO auf einen Stick packen, damit den Live Modus booten und dann den zweiten Stick reinstecken und dorthin installieren
<dreamon> Und aufpassen der er nicht auf die Festplatte sondern auf den anderen Stick installiert.
<koegs> logisch
<dreamon> Ich versuchte es immer in einer VM.. eventuell war das das problem. 
<Aurator> Frickelpit: es läuft lol - wie weise ich nun einer externen domain den blog zu? habe in apache den virtuellen host konfiguriert 
<Aurator> a2ensite hatte ich gemacht. 
<hd1> hi @ll
<hd1> kann mir mal jemand helfen pls mein drucker zum laufen kriegen 
<Aurator> danke habs geschafft woohooo
<hd1> hab ubuntu 19,10 grad istalliert also frisch 
<hd1> erkennt 19.10 nict den von selber ?
<hd1> :
<hd1> :)
<hd1> jetzt hab so schwer her gefunden und keiner da :(
<hd1> !slap
<hd1> !pip
<hd1> !peitsche 
<hd1> :)
<hd1> !kaffee @ll
<stevieh> alter mässige dich
<j0k> hd1: Wo klemmt es denn
<j0k> hd1: Ohne genauere Angaben wirst Du eher keine große Hilfe bekommen können
<j0k> !drucker
<le_bot> Informationen zu Drucker finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker
<Aurator> Frickelpit: kannst du mir noch mal kurz helfen? komme nicht mehr in den admin bereich von Wordpress hab in den Virtuellen hosts rumgespielt und die datei wieder zurückgemacht wie im tutorial
<Aurator> Frickelpit: achja über meine ipv4 komm ich normal drauf und über die domain irgendwie nicht
<j0k> war da nicht von "nur lokal" die Rede?
<Aurator> j0k: ja im Grunde erstmal schon war aber grad im EIFER und hab es ausprobiert
<Aurator> büddeeeee kommt scho :D
<Aurator> Wenn ich von local auf admin panel geh komm ich auf meiner ipv4 raus
<Frickelpit> Was hast du denn an der Apache Config geändert?
<Aurator> ach keine ahung is mir grad zu blöd ich hab alles rückgängig geändert ich mach den server neu 
<Aurator> erscheint mir grad einfacher
<Aurator> Geht ja auch schnell ;)
<hd1> <hd1> hi @ll
<hd1> [13:37] <hd1> kann mir mal jemand helfen pls mein drucker zum laufen kriegen
<passt_> Wird ein release-upgrade auch im /var/log/apt/history.log eingetragen oder wo kann ich das erkennen?
<j0k> an den geänderten Quellen und dem neuen Namen in lsb_release -a?
<j0k> hd1: ließ doch erst mal, was da alles als Antwort kam und reagiere darauf
<hd1> kann mir pls mal jemand helfen  Mach neu installation von  Ubuntu 19.10 tut my drucker nicht mehr. der drucker ist ein HP 1120n MFP 
<j0k> hattest Du vorher vielleicht hplip installiert und nun nicht mehr? *rat* 
<hd1> :)
<hd1> j0k> !drucker
<hd1> Ist en HP 1120n MFP
<j0k> ja? und?
<hd1> achso soll den befehl ausführen ?
<hd1> im terminal ?
<j0k> wir wissen ja nicht was Du tust und was nicht geht
<hd1> versuchen zu drucken :)
<hd1> also wechen befehl mus ich im terminal meingeben bitte 
<hd1> ?
<hd1> !drucker ?
<le_bot> Informationen zu Drucker finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP/   keine Ahnung ob das auch unter 19.10 für deinen Drucker geht
<le_bot> Title: HPLIP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> hängt eventuell auch davon ab wie der denn angeschlossen ist (USB?;LAN?;WLAN?)
<hd1> ich install mal .sudo apt-get install hplip-gui 
<hd1> anschluss= usb 
<j0k> und bei "Drucker Einrichten" wird er nicht gefunden?
<hd1> <j0k> doch 
<j0k> na dann
<hd1> ser uaftrag stoppt 
<hd1> aber auftrag der stoppt
<hd1> selst test wird gedruckt
<hd1> aber kein druck auftrag 
<j0k> ist der Drucker auf online?
<j0k> vielleicht auch mal über CUPS versuchen
<j0k> http://localhost:631
<hd1> ist bereit
<j0k> und nicht mal ne testseite kommt? Dann vielleicht doch falscher Treiber gewählt?
<hd1> ne test seite kommt au net
<hd1> hab das noch mie installt achtung  Anfänger :)
<hd1> gedult und gut erklären pls 
<hd1> oder seiten ling zum nachlesen 
<j0k> wer hatte es den vorher installiert, als es noch ging?
<hd1> mus ich wohl hinbekommen haben  aber weis net wie :)
<hd1> ubuntuusers seite  alle sudo befehler im terminal ausgeführt
<j0k> und das war welches Ubuntu?
<hd1> 19.10
<j0k> und wieso dann die Neuinstalltion?
<hd1> einer in dem cannel meinte kann mir helfen wenn Ubuntu neu instaliere 
<j0k> ...ooO( wobei nun "alle sudo Befehle ausführen" auch nicht so die tollste Variante ist )
<hd1> ich weis 
<hd1> muste was drucken 
<hd1> schnell
<hd1> gibts kein proggi den ich anklick und die treiber werden istallt 
<hd1> ?
<hd1> dokumente kopieren geht 
<hd1> also durch einscannen 
<hd1> mus  vielleich ein plug in installen hab grad gelesen 
<hd1>  Forum HP Laserjet M1120n MFP 
<hd1> im forum wurde das problem gelöst 
<hd1> HP M1120n - Druckproblem gelöst
<hd1> Hallo Mit Hilfe eines Informatikers konnte ich dem Druckerproblem auf die Spur kommen. Anscheinend wurde das nötige Plugin von HP übers Netzwerk nicht richtig installiert. Über USB-Kabel liess sich das Plugin dann problemlos installieren. Jetzt funktioniert der Drucker - auch übers Netzwerk. Eine einfache Lösung - wenn man auf die Idee kommt. Folgerung - Wenns nicht geht, Drucker auch einmal direkt mit USB-Kabel anschliessen. Danke für alle 
<hd1> Hilfe und Ratschläge Gruss Survey
<stevieh> tja, die informatiker. Die Helfen![tm]
<tomreyn> tja, ein glück dass es informatiker gibt!
<hd1> :)
<hd1> fehlt mir ein Paket ?
<hd1> Ubuntu is neu installiert
<tomreyn> kommt drauf an. ist hplip installiert?
<hd1> wie sehe ich das ? im terminal
<tomreyn> apt list hplip
<tomreyn> da steht dann entweder [installed] dran oder nicht
<j0k> haha - ich dachte er IST über USB angeschlossen gewesen hd1 !
<hd1> hplip/eoan,now 3.19.6+dfsg0-1ubuntu1 amd64  [installiert]
<tomreyn> dann ist es wohl installiert.
<tomreyn> dann brauchst du nur noch das plugin
<hd1> und die ist wo ?
<tomreyn> also hp-setup aufrufen (oder falls du profi bist nur hp-plugin)
<hd1> anfänger
<tomreyn> dann hast du ja deine antwort ;)
<hd1> also hp-setup aufrufen
<tomreyn> \o/
<hd1> .sudo hp-setup 
<tomreyn> klappts nicht ohne?
<hd1> sudo: hp-setup: Befehl nicht gefunden
<hd1> wie ging der  befehl :)
<tomreyn> "hp-setup" sollte es sein
<hd1> sudo: hp-setup: Befehl nicht gefunden
<tomreyn> sollte in /usr/bin liegen, aber da sollte es eh gefunden werden
<tomreyn> hast du irgendwie mit PATH herumgespielt?
<tomreyn> gibt mal ein: echo $PATH
<tomreyn> *gib
<tomreyn> hd1: noch anwesend?
<hd1> cd User/bin 
<hd1> ja 
<tomreyn> und?
<hd1> nein hab nicht rumgespielt ist neuinstalliertes ubuntu
<tomreyn> was gibt das hier aus:  echo $PATH | nc termbin.com 9999
<hd1> hmm 
<hd1> usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin:
<hd1> das wird ausgegeben
<tomreyn> okay, was gibt denn das aus:   which hp-setup
<hd1> nicht wird ausgegeben 
<tomreyn> und das hier?  ls -l /usr/bin/hp-setup
<hd1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Okt 28 11:04 /usr/bin/hp-setup -> ../share/hplip/setup.py
<hd1> ?
<tomreyn> strange, wieso wird denn das nicht gefunden
<tomreyn> gib mal ein:  /usr/bin/hp-setup
<hd1> bash: /usr/bin/hp-setup: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<tomreyn> und ist das hier "[installiert]"?  apt list hplip-data
<hd1> Installiert,automatisch
<tomreyn> gibt das was aus?  alias
<hd1> hplip-data/eoan,eoan,now 3.19.6+dfsg0-1ubuntu1 all  [Installiert,automatisch]
<hd1> hd1@hd1-P5K-PRO:/usr/bin$ 
<tomreyn> wieso bist du im verzeichnis /usr/bin ?
<hd1> hab nach hp setup gesucht
<tomreyn> hattest du da zuletzt irgendwas verändert?
<tomreyn> also nochmal, zur sicherheit, wenn du     hp-setup   eingibtst, dann kriegst du was zurückgegeben?
<tomreyn> mit bindestrich
<hd1> Der Befehl 'hp-setup' wurde nicht gefunden, kann aber installiert werden mit:
<hd1> sudo apt install hplip
<hd1> installen ?
<tomreyn> <hd1> hplip/eoan,now 3.19.6+dfsg0-1ubuntu1 amd64  [installiert]
<tomreyn> demzufolge ist es schon installiert
<tomreyn> es sei denn du hast halt händisch irgendweloche dateien gelöscht oder verschoben. aber das hättest du ja sicher gesagt?
<hd1> hab nicht verschoben gelöscht
<hd1> wo hat er es den hin installiert dann 
<tomreyn> ok, mach das mal:   sudo apt update && sudo apt install --reinstall hplip hplip-data
<hd1> hmm das geht aber lange drucvker installen :)
<hd1> pakete werden installt 
<tomreyn> weil der user sein system zerpfriemelt hat dauert's heute etwas länger
<hd1> fertig
<tomreyn> dann nochmal:   hp-setup
<tomreyn> wrds jetzt gefunden?
<tomreyn> wirds jetzt gefunden?
<hd1> jetzt
<tomreyn> na sone überraschung!
<hd1> no device found
<tomreyn> und die sone scheint auch nicht!
<tomreyn> *sonne
<hd1> scheint nicht!
<hd1> beim hp device manager no device found
<hd1> step 2 von 3 stopt es 
<tomreyn> ich kenne die anwendung selbst nicht, da musst du dich dann jetzt bitte an den hp-support wenden
<hd1>  hm,m
<hd1> ok danke 
<tomreyn> wie ist denn dein drucker angeschlossen?
<tomreyn> und sag jetzt nicht "strom"
<hd1> usb hub
<hd1> :)
<tomreyn> und das usb hub hängt auf der anderen seite an der mülltonne?
<hd1> hat loslegen wollen dann gestopt
<tomreyn> oder ist der usb hub an deinem computer angeschlopssen auf dem du grade hp-setup ausführst?
<hd1> ja
<tomreyn> oder an nem anderen computer?
<hd1> ;')
<k1l_> versuch mal ohne usb hub
<hd1> natürlich net
<tomreyn> ist der durcker angeschaltet?
<hd1> ja
<tomreyn> verwendest du das von hp mitgelieferte usb-kabel?
<hd1> [18:32] <k1l_> versuch mal ohne usb hub
<hd1> gleiche 
<hd1> ja 
<hd1> mit dem kanel hat es gedruckt
<tomreyn> probier mal einen anderen usb-port am computer
<tomreyn> und denk dran in hp-setup auf "refresh" zu drücken, das macht das nicht alleine
<hd1_> rror: No devices found on bus: usb
<hd1_> findet kein device
<tomreyn> guck mal hier im abschnitt "Anschlussmöglichkeiten" -> "Installation des Produkts in einem Netzwerk" http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01072757 
<tomreyn> da ist ein bild mit zwei buchsen. in welcher davon steckt das kabel was zum computer geht?
<tomreyn> das ist dokumentseite 31 falls es hilft
<j0k> wird er denn mit "lsusb" überhaupt aufgelistet?
<tomreyn> ich bin ja erst mal schon mit richtiger verkabelung zufrieden, aber das wäre der nächste step, ja
<hd1_> ich probier mal in xp zu installieren da hab den treiber 
<tomreyn> ...
<hd1_>  lsusb
<hd1_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<hd1_> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<hd1_> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<hd1_> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tomreyn> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tomreyn> urgs alte kiste
<tomreyn> nur ein 2.0er usb hub
<tomreyn> und den braucht der drucker
<hd1_> ist alles richtig angeschlossen 
<hd1_> lsusb sieht man drucker
<tomreyn> zeig mal, im pastebin
<hd1_> mom
<tomreyn> ja, mein sohn?
<hd1_> https://pastebin.com/W2v22Xbg
<le_bot> Title: Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hubBus 008 Device 00 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<hd1_> moment soll das heissen 
<tomreyn> falls jemand mitlesen will: curl -s https://pastebin.com/raw/W2v22Xbg | sed 's/Bus/\nBus/g'; echo
<tomreyn> das ist jetzt womöglich der falsche (usb 1.1) bus.
<tomreyn> und am durcker hast du derzeit *kein* netzwerkkabel angeschlossen, ne? nur das usb-kabel?
<hd1_> nur usb 
<hd1_> liebt nicht m alten pc :)
<tomreyn> lsusb -vv -d 03f0:5717 | nc termbin.com 9999
<hd1_> https://termbin.com/oiyx
<tomreyn> hast du den doch wieder über den hub angeschlossen jetzt?
<tomreyn> ah, ich ab da noch ne idee
<tomreyn> was gibt denn    groups    aus?
<tomreyn> hmm nee mit den standardgruppen müsste das eigentlich gehen, da sind plugdev und lpadmin dabei
<tomreyn> kannst trotzdem nochmal probieren hp-setup mit sudo auszuführen, just in case
<hd1_> hd1 adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin lxd sambashare
<hd1_> earching... (bus=usb, search=(None), desc=0)
<hd1_> error: No devices found on bus: usb
<hd1_> 5 min wieder da !!
<j0k> 19:04    tomreyn | hast du den doch wieder über den hub angeschlossen jetzt?
<hd1_> nein 
<hd1_> direkt am pc
<hd1_> leute denke eher an die pakete 
<hd1_> das das daran liegt
<hd1_> hmm
<hd1_> i restarte mal 
<hd1> hi leute 
<hd1> hab ne gute nachricht 
<hd1> unter xp tut alles 
<hd1> :)
<hd1> 19,10 is mau
<j0k> xp ist maumau
<hd1> an dem problem mün ma noch arbeiten jungs 
<hd1> :)
<hd1> ´da ich ja schon mal nei ubuntu bin muss ich das problem mit euch lösen 
<hd1> bin mir sicher ist ne kleinigkeit 
<hd1> Drucker HP 1120n MFP muss auch laufen mit Ubuntu 19,10. was habt ihr den da wieder an ubuntu rumgeschraubt verstellt :) Azubi sollte nicht auf datein Einnicken :)  
<hd1> Bitte kümmert euch mal um das mein problem 
<hd1> so gehts ja nicht :)
<j0k> Dir ist schon klar, dass hier freiwillige Support leisten in Ihrer Freizeit?
<j0k> hattest Du nicht behauptet der lief schon mit 19.10? Was hast Du denn rumgeschraubt?
<hd1> <j0k> Dir ist schon klar, dass hier freiwillige Support leisten in Ihrer Freizeit?
<hd1> [20:54] <j0k> hattest Du nicht behauptet der lief schon mit 19.10? Was hast Du denn rumgeschraubt?
<hd1> dann gu ab jzngs 
<hd1> dann hut ab jzngs 
<hd1> freiwillige bassis ist das nicht ausbeute ?
<hd1> :)
<hd1> mann sollte euch mit bitvoin bezahlen 
<hd1> 1 bt pro frage antwort :)
<hd1> Nein nicht mit 19,10 mit win XP liefs
<k1l_> hd1: dein drucker ist laut https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp prinzipiell unterstützt. wo ist denn genau das problem? 
<le_bot> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-29
<marshmello> Ich kriege den USB-MP3 Player auf dem Desktop angezeigt. Kann man das auch in der Iconleiste haben?
<stevieh> was für ein Ubuntu ist das denn?
<marshmello> stevieh, Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<stevieh> also gnome3
<Frickelpit> Da haste mit stevieh genau den richtigen erwischt :)
<stevieh> jea, ich guck schon mal.
<stevieh> marshmello: der mp3 player ist quasi gemounted? 
<stevieh> würde ich nach open folder via dash in gnome3 suchen oder so
<stevieh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/966740/how-do-i-pin-my-favorite-folders-in-ubuntu-dock-like-in-windows
<le_bot> Title: gnome shell - How do I pin my favorite folders in Ubuntu dock like in Windows? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> sowas könnte klappen.
<stevieh> nicht einfach, aber geht wohl
<marshmello> Scheint gemounted ja.
<marshmello> Ich dachte, früher war das prinzipiell dort.
<marshmello> dort = im Dock.
<stevieh> k.a.
<stevieh> kann sein, aber bei gnome3 ist vieles anders und wenig besser.
<marshmello> Leider.
<stevieh> ja
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-30
<passt_> LibreOffice Dokumente, die per Symlink auf den Desktop liegen, lassen sich unter Ubuntu19.10 nicht per Doppelklick öffnen. Nur ein Rechtsklick "mit anderer Anwendung öffnen" funktioniert. 
<passt_> Im syslog wird dann das nachfolgende angezeigt, abhängig vom Ort Quellpfad des OfficeDokuments.
<passt_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/42jRJqT6Bq/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> passt sollte die Dateiendung mitnehmen
<passt> Da mich nautilus wg fehlender Funktionalität stört, habe ich den Fork nemo installiert. Im wiki finden sich Einstellungen, die nemo dann auch als Default Dateimanager einrichten:
<passt> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nemo/#Als-Standarddateimanager-einrichten
<le_bot> Title: Nemo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass die Dateien und symlinks, die auf dem Desktop (Home-Ordner Schreibtisch) liegen, dort doppelt angezeigt werden. Wahrscheinlich einmal von dem Gnome-Dateimanager Nautilus und einmal von Nemo. 
<passt> Eigentlich sollte mit 'gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false' laut Wiki, die Icon-Darstellung durch Nautilus deaktiviert sein. Btw einen Neustart habe ich schon durchgeführt.
<passt> hm, scheint ein bekanntes problem seit 1904 beim austausch von nautilus durch nemo zu sein :(
<M4rc0> Hallo habe gerade ein Wlan Treiber instaliert aber wie kann ich den treiber in der wireless config laden
<M4rc0> Ich weiss den path nicht
<M4rc0> lsusb
<M4rc0> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<M4rc0> eh ne Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2357:010c TP-Link TL-WN722N v2
<M4rc0> das
<M4rc0> dmesg | grep usb
<M4rc0> [    3.739264] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<M4rc0> [    3.745037] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<M4rc0> [    3.750631] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<M4rc0> [    4.396787] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-platform
<M4rc0> [   10.114078] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8xxxu
<M4rc0> ?
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-31
<maredebianum> Moin, gibt es eigentlich etwas, mit dem man aus vcf etwas leserliches machen kann? Ich such mir gerade einen Wolf, aber es sollte doch möglich sein, Adressbucheinträge zu Text zu konvertieren. Ich kann auch vcf lesen, aber das will ich so nicht in Textform stehen haben...
<maredebianum> Ach so, ich hätte einen Thunderbird und vcf Dateien ;)
<j0k> kann man die nicht einfach importieren in Thunderbird?
<j0k> ja klar -> Extras -> importieren
<j0k> dort dann Adressbuch -> vCard-Datei (.vcf)
<tomreyn> maredebianum: ^ ist da noch was unklar?
<nicole> ich versuche mich via libvirt-manager an meinem Server einzuloggen via pubkey weil ich Qemu ueber SSH leite
<nicole> nur nutzt der libvirt-manager gerade irgendwie nicht den key
<nicole> und wird natuerlich vom SSH Server prompt abgelehnt, hat da jemand ne Idee was ich gerade uebersehe?
<Frickelpit> Das Paket ssh-askpass ist installiert?
<nicole> Mh, ja 
<nicole> wenn ich am SSH Serverseitig den Passwort auth aktiviere, werde ich direkt mehrere male nach dem Password gefragt, nach und nach bauen sich dann die Verbindungen auf zur Konsole etc. 
<Frickelpit> und der User, mit dem du dich über den virt-manager verbindest, kann sich auch normal per SSH verbinden?
<nicole> sowohl als auch ueber ssh mit passwort und key
<nicole> ich habe allerdings immer das key verfahren angewandt 
<jhelbling> ich suche das paket "quickly", gibt es das noch irgendwo?
<jhelbling> oder eine alternative?
<tomreyn> jhelbling: was macht oder machte denn das? gibt's zu der software ne website?
<jhelbling> tomreyn, https://pmeyhoefer.de/blog/ubuntu-applikationen-schnell-und-einfach-mit-quickly-erstellen/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Applikationen schnell und einfach mit Quickly erstellen – Softwareperlen (at pmeyhoefer.de)
<tomreyn> nicole: listet ssh-add -l den ssh-key auf?
 * jhelbling muss sich wohl mit Qt auseinandersetzen
<tomreyn> jhelbling: ja, das scheint tot zu sein, war zuletzt in 14.04 verfügbar.
<jhelbling> tomreyn, schade...
<tomreyn> cannoicals vorstellungen nach wäre der ersatz wohl snap
<maredebianum> (sorry, ich war anderweitig beschäftigt) vcf handling ist soweit OK (Tipp: für TB übrigens mal MoreFunctionsForAdressbook ansehen), aber ich hätte gerne, dass ich eine *lesbare* textliche Beschreibung (wie ein Mail-Footer, vor/Nachname, Mail, Tel. Adresse) rausbekomme, daran scheitere ich aktuell noch
<jhelbling> tomreyn, ok, danke
<nicole> tomreyn, als Ausgabe bekomme ich der Agent verfuegt ueber keine Identitaeten
<maredebianum> kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich das jetzt noch selbst häcken muss
<tomreyn> nicole: das wird dann das problem sein, du müsstest dafür sorgen dass der ssh agent beim login geladen wird und die identitäten importiert
<tomreyn> maredebianum: woraus, aus dem TB Adressbuch (ist doch lesbar dort, oder?)?
<tomreyn> nicole: was hast du denn für ne ubuntu-version und desktop da?
<maredebianum> tomreyn: definiere lesbar, ich will ja keinen Screenshot ;)
<maredebianum> tomreyn: und auch nicht alle Felder einzeln rauskopieren...
<tomreyn> maredebianum: das definieren überlasse ich gerne dir: was willst du denn?
<nicole> tomreyn, xubuntu 19 
<tomreyn> es gibt zwei verschiedene xubuntu-versioneen die mit "19" anfangen
<nicole> hat gnome dafuer gesorgt das eventuelle automatisch zu uebernehmen?
<maredebianum> tomreyn:  eine *lesbare* textliche Beschreibung (wie ein Mail-Footer, vor/Nachname, Mail, Tel. Adresse)
<maredebianum> tomreyn: Hm, via Print bekommt man ein PDF in der Art...
<tomreyn> maredebianum: willst du's ggf. ausdrucken? also, wie gesagt, aus meiner sicht ist das thunderbird-adressbuch (für menschen) lesbar. du sagst nun aber du willst keinen screenshot machen, was eher so klingt als ob du nach was maschinenlesbarem suchst, aber genau das bietet doch das VCF-format?
<tomreyn> nicole: auf dem gnome-shell-/mutter-desktop wird der ssh-agent beim login in der tat gestartet und importiert die schlüssel in den ssh-agent
<maredebianum> tomreyn: ein vcf2txt, also maschinenlesbar zu menschenlesbar, als Text, den man irgendwo einfügen kann (Kontaktdaten von x Leuten)
<nicole> tomreyn, und ich staune gerade :) ich haette jetzt damit gerechnet eine Identitaet hinzuzufuegen aber das jetzt nicht ganz selbsterklaerend
<tomreyn> nicole: früher hatte xubuntu doch immer sone einstellung um die gnome-initialisierung auch für xubuntu mit zu übernehmen, oder teile davon, gibt's das nicht mehr?
<tomreyn> maredebianum: wohin willst du's denn einfügen?
<maredebianum> tomreyn: Konkret habe ich ein Protokoll, da sollen die Kontaktdaten von allen Anwesenden rein
<tomreyn> maredebianum: ich frage weil das jetzt eher klingt als ob du einen automatisierten weg möchtest um daten aus dem VCF-Format in eine andere anwendung zu übernehmen.
<nicole> tomreyn, ich habe bis dato gar nicht gewusst das nicht der virt-manager sondern die Desktop Umgebung dafuer zustaendig ist 
<tomreyn> maredebianum: mit welcher anwendung verarbeitest / erstellst du dieses protokoll?
<maredebianum> tomreyn: markdown, codimd, oder texteditor
<tomreyn> nicole: ich glaube halt dass der virt-manager (wie andere anwendungen auch, z.b. filezilla) für ssh-logins einfach auf den ssh-agent zugreifen
<maredebianum> tomreyn: danke erstmal, ich muss gerade mal auf Reisen, bin also erstmal raus
<tomreyn> maredebianum: "codimd" sagt mir jetzt nichts, aber die beiden anderen sind eher unstrukturierte formate, dann verstehe ich dass du tatsächlich nur ein plain text-format brauchst. ich schätze dann fährst du mit dem TB-Export im CSV-Format am besten. Musstt dann halt ggf. noch per awk / sed / grep die wichtigen infos rausfiltern
<tomreyn> maredebianum: viel erfolg.
<tomreyn> nicole: und, kriegst du den ssh-agent gestartet oder sind da noch fragen offen?
<tomreyn> falls es über die xubuntu-gui nicht geht kannst du auch einfach das hier in der ~/.profile eintragen:
<tomreyn> # Start SSH agent
<tomreyn> eval $(/usr/bin/ssh-agent)
<tomreyn> ...und dann logout + login
<nicole> tomreyn, also ich bin noch etwas ueberfrachtet in wie fern ich jetzt dem SSH-Agent sage er moechte sich das merken :)
<tomreyn> nicole: falls das nicth automatisch passiert müsstest du wohl nochmal    ssh-add -kq   ausführen
<tomreyn> das kann mit in die ~/.profile
<tomreyn> dannaber mit vollem pfad: /usr/bin/ssh-add
<nicole> tomreyn, ich lass das nun erst einmal alles sacken, aber den Ansatz via public key auth mich ueber ssh anzumelden scheint noch nicht wieder zu klappen
<nicole> nur wenn ich Password Login erlaube 
<tomreyn> nicole: wenn die keys nicht im ssh-agent sind kann'S auch nicht klappen.
<nicole> gut, die moechte er auch nicht annehmen 
<tomreyn> nicole: vielleicht klappt das wenn du ein ssh-(client-)profil für das system hinterlegst dass die authentifizierung per passwort nachrangig behandelt.
<nicole> tomreyn, dann schaue ich mal ob ich Morgen Abend damit Erfolg haben werde :)
<Aurator> Guten Abend zusammen, ich hab Ubuntu Server 18.04 am laufen mit LAMP Stack mysql und einer Wordpress Konfiguration - blog läuft problemlos alles top sobald ich aber ein PLUGIN hochlade auf den Blog über das Dashboard kackt mein ganzes Netzwerk ab. Jemand ne idee was das sein kann? Ich mein klar könnten Probleme bei meinem ISP bestehen aber sicher bin ich da nicht.
<tomreyn> das wäre dann so ein "Hosts ..."-Eintrag für diesen Server in der (clientseitigen) ~/.ssh/config, bei dem du die zeile "PasswordAuthentication No" hinzufügen müsstest.
<tomreyn> nicole: ^
<Aurator> tomreyn: Ging an Nicole oder mich?
<tomreyn> Aurator: steht ne zeile über deiner frage ;)
<Aurator> hehe o
<Aurator> hehe okay super - vielleicht  hast du ja auch bei mir ne idee ^^
<tomreyn> wie sieht denn das ... nicht mehr funktionieren ... des netzwerks in den logs so aus?
<tomreyn> ^ Aurator: und das ging jetzt an dich
<Aurator> Wo sind die Logs?
<Aurator> bin noob ^^ 
<tomreyn> journalctl -b
<Aurator> mom
<tomreyn> wo steht denn besagter server in relation zu dem client? im selben netzwerk, oder ist da noch das internet dazwischen?
<Aurator> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Aurator> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JDsKDfbmRV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Aurator> Also der Server steht hier bei mir im gleichen raum ^^
<Aurator> komisch es ist keine 20 minuten her als es gecrasht ist und linux log sagt nix?
<tomreyn> was du da jetzt gepostet hast sind die ersten 23 zeilen des systemlogs, die zeilen sind aber nach rechts abgeschnitten. dann die gleichen zeilen nochmal und weitere zeilen aus dem log, aber ganz sicher nicht alle.
<tomreyn> vielleicht probierst du's nohcmal mit    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Aurator> hier der rest
<Aurator> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SXNF9kNQWN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Aurator> https://termbin.com/l908
<tomreyn> das hat damit wohl nichts zu tun aber das solltest du mal beheben:  Okt 31 19:16:39 i7 apachectl[858]: AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<tomreyn> das ist allerdings auch die einzige zeile zum webserver die dort geloggt wurde, dann ist der prozess wohl nicht gestorben.
<Aurator> wie behebe ich denn diesen Fehler? ^^
<tomreyn> ich nehme an dein client verbindet sich über einen router zu demserver?
<Aurator> hab apache2 mal neugestartet grade weil ich mich erinner das der fehler normal da auftauchte
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/256013/apache-error-could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-n
<le_bot> Title: apache2 - Apache error "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name" - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Aurator> hab den server eben neu aufgesetzt von a-z
<Aurator> striker@i7:~$ sudo nano /etc/hosts
<Aurator> striker@i7:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Aurator> [ ok ] Restarting apache2 (via systemctl): apache2.service.
<tomreyn> pastebin
<Aurator> upsi ^^
<tomreyn> falls das problem jetzt nach vollständiger neueinrichtung des serversystems n9och besteht meld dich nochmal.
<tomreyn> (und beantworte dann noch die noch offene frage von oben)
<Aurator> habs schon neu aufgesetzt also vor ner stunde
<Aurator> ähm deine Frage hab ich noch nic hso ganz kapiert.
<Aurator> Ich hab mir ne kostenlose domain von freenom geholt und meine IPv4 in den DNA A record gepackt
<Aurator> tomreyn: Netzwerk ist so aufgebaut das der Server mit meinen anderen Rechnern hinterm Router hängt. DHCP Enabled und Port Forwarding auf die Linux Maschine (port 80) freigegeben falls es das ist was du meinst
<tomreyn> Aurator: du gehst also erst aus dem LAN raus um dann aus dem WAN wieder rein zu kommen um auf dienen server zuzugreifen der im gleichen LAN steht?
<Aurator> Ja Aktuell ist dem so der Server soll ja eigentlich den Blog meiner Freundin hosten
<tomreyn> das ist kein kausaler zusammenhang
<tomreyn> aber gut, ist dan halt so.
<tomreyn> und geht jetzt noch irgendwas nicht?
<Aurator> moment ich lad nochmal das plugin hoch. Ich hab das Gefühl das irgendwas mit DNS Servern nicht stimmt aber da bin ich kein experte
<Aurator> http://erdbeere-lowcarb.de
<le_bot> Title: Erdbeerblütes LowCarb Blog – Eine weitere WordPress-Website (at erdbeere-lowcarb.de)
<nicole> tomreyn, es kann so einfach sein :D
<nicole> tomreyn, einfach nochmal alles bei ssh-add entfernt, neu hinzugefuegt, laeuft 
<tomreyn> nicole: erstaunlich :)
<nicole> wir wollen den Abend aber nicht vor dem erfolgreichen "neustart" loben ;)
<tomreyn> willst du etwas durch neustart einen doppelten feierabend rausschlagen?
<tomreyn> *etwa
<nicole> wohlmoeglich! :D aber zumindest sicher sein, das klappt dann immer noch 
<tomreyn> viel erfolg! :)
<nicole> interessant 
<nicole> jetzt hatte wohl die Verbindung via pw auth gestoert
<nicole> es geht nicht via public key 
<nicole> Ach, jetzt muss ich jedes mal dem "ssh-add" den Key fuettern?
<nicole> das kann man doch bestimmt auch "automatisieren" 
<tomreyn> ssh-add musst du eigentlich nur einmal bei login füttern, danach nicht mehr
<tomreyn> Aurator: in der tat haut was auch immer du da machst wohl deine internetverbindung weg
<tomreyn> kannst ja mal in die routerlogs schauen
<nicole> Also nach meinem Neustart war die Identitaet wieder raus aus "ssh-add" 
<tomreyn> nicole: neustart des computers?
<nicole> Ja, einmal den PC neu gestartet 
<tomreyn> nicole: und was hast du in die ~/.profile reingeschrieben?
<nicole> nichts
<nicole> ich habe auch keine .profile angelegt :)
<tomreyn> hast du sonst irgendwie dafür gesorgt dass der ssh-agent gestartet, ein authentifizierungssocket erstellt und die ssh-keys in den ssh-agent geladen werden beim login (oder manuell)?
<nicole> ich habe mit ssh-add einfach nur den Pfad zum Key angegeben und bin dann nach meiner Passphrase gefragt worden 
<newbie|2> tada da bisch wieder
<newbie|2> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SyNc69cPPX/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nicole> die habe ich eingegeben, danach scheint alles zu funktionieren, bis zum Neustart :)
<nicole> sogar mit ohne PW auth aktiv am Server 
<tomreyn> nicole: das geht auch, dann wird aber halt der key nicht nur zum agent hinzugefügt sondern auch direkt 'aufgeschlossen', was eigentlich erst dann sinn macht wenn man ihn nutzen möchte.
<tomreyn> newbie|2: <tomreyn> Aurator: in der tat haut was auch immer du da machst wohl deine internetverbindung weg
<tomreyn> ach das ist wohl das router-log
<Aurator> Ups
<tomreyn> das sieht nach plasterouter aus, was ist denn das für'n system?
<nicole> tomreyn, okay also ich mag mich erinnern frueher bin ich auch erst nach start vom libvirt-manager nach meiner passphrase gefragt worden 
<tomreyn> nicole: ja, das wäre der "ubuntu-weg". wie man das einrichtet habe ich ja bereits beschrieben.
<nicole> das mit dem ssh-client profil? das habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden wohin muss ich da gehen?
<newbie|2> So bin wieder da aber fragt sich wie lang
<tomreyn> nicole: na ja also erst mal musst du dafür sorgen dass der ssh-agent geladen, ein auth-socket erzeugt, und der pfad zu ihm in die umgebungsvariable SSH_AUTH_SOCK geschrieben werden. das geht wie gesagt durch eintrag von   eval $(/usr/bin/ssh-agent)    in einer Startdatei, z.B. in ~/.profile 
<newbie|3> aktuell komm ich nich mal auf den Router
<newbie|3> Aurator hier ka warum newbie|3 dort steht
<Aurator> So jetzt vom Handy mit 
<nicole> tomreyn, Danke dann mache ich dort morgen weiter :)
<tomreyn> nicole: dann musst du dafür sorgen dass die verfügbaren ssh-keys dem agent bekannt gemacht werden, das geht (wie ebenfalls gesagt) über einen weiteren eintrag in eine startdatei:  /usr/bin/ssh-add -kq
<tomreyn> nicole: und zu guter letzt brauchst du wie gesagt möglicherweise noch einen "Host"-eintrag in der ~/.ssh_config -Datei mit der Angabe "PasswordAuthentication no" um nur ssh-key-authentifizierung für diesen host zu verwenden
<tomreyn> Aurator: es gibt router die es nicht mögen wenn traffic aus dem lan wieder über's WAN rein kommt. die verbieten das dann gf. oder, wie deiner wohl, werfen sich mit dem gesicht zuerst auf den nackten küchenboden.-
<Aurator> Ah okay also wie löse ich es? Separater Router vor Server?
<tomreyn> Aurator: das war jetzt erst mal nur ne vermutung, ich kann ja die in deinem logausschnitt angegebenen IP-adressen keinen systemen zuordnen, und von reboot steht da auch nichts.
<tomreyn> Aurator: aber üblicherweise greift man auf lokale systeme auch über lokale ip-adressen zu
<Aurator> Kannst du mir den Link noch mal schicken von meiner log
<tomreyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SyNc69cPPX/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> das sieht nach plasterouter aus, was ist denn das für'n system?
<Aurator> Unitymedia Connect Box
<Aurator> Die 0.94 local ip. ist mein Rechner (Client) 
<tomreyn> "notice	Illegal - Dropped FORWARD packet: SRC=192.168.0.94" könnte dann ein hinweis darauf sein
<tomreyn> wird dein router durch unitymedia gewartet?
<tomreyn> https://xitan.me/posts/connect-box-ch7465lg-rce/
<le_bot> Title: xitan | Connect Box CH7465LG: Unauthenticated Remote Code Execution (CVE-2019-13025) (at xitan.me)
<Aurator> Ja schon irgendwie
<Aurator> Das scheint mir ein relativ aktuelles Problem zu sein 
<Aurator> Ich ähm freue mich da ich schon seit dem ersten am Server bastel...
<tomreyn> der exploit ist nur relevant wenn die Fernwartungsfunktion aktiv ist.
<tomreyn> und das scheint bei dir ja niucht so zu sein wenn du port 80 an deinen webserver weitergeleitet hast.
<tomreyn> und wenn dein router ferngewartet wird dann sollte da inzwsichen auf die firmware CH7465LG-NCIP-6.12.18.25-2p6-NOSH drauf sein, die dieses problem behabt
<tomreyn> das heißt jetzt aber trotzdem noch nicht dass dein router es erlaubt aus dem LAN übers WAN wieder auf LAN-Ressourcen zuzugreifen. Mach Dir statt dessen auf dem "Server" ne stabile LAN-IP-Adresse drauf und vergib entweder im Router, wenn er das kann, einen Hostnamen für die IP-Adresse des Servers, den der Router dann auch per DNS verteilt, oder denk dir einen Hostnamen aus und schrieb ihn in die /etc/hosts deines Clients (Desktop-Computer
<tomreyn> s) und füg diesen Hostnamen zudem auch als ServerAlias in der Apache-Konfigurationsdatei für die Wordpress-Seite hinzu.
<tomreyn> dann webserver neustarten, ggf. router neustarten (bei dort veränderter Konfiguration), webbrowser neustarten. und dann im webbrowser mit dem neuen fantasie-hostnamen auf den server zugreifen
<tomreyn> bei ssh / sftp (oder was auch immer du für den dateitransport verwendest) dann ebenfalls.
<Aurator> Also Moment war noch den Text am lesen und hab nebenbei was gegessen
<Frickelpit> oder bei Unitymedia für 'nen 5er mehr die Telefon-Option buchen, dann kann man auch eine Fritzbox bekommen, die mit DNS-Rebind umgehen kann. 
<tomreyn> monatlich, plus 30 euro aktivierung. dann vielleicht doch besser selber kaufen.
<Aurator> Muss jetzt gleich noch Mal den Router neu starten da ich nicht mehr ins Interface komm
<Frickelpit> tomreyn: geht auch, Bridge Modus an und einen ordentlichen Router kaufen
<tomreyn> sieht sehr danach aus als ob da ne investition angebracht wäre
<Aurator> so
<Aurator> Also DNS Einstellungen im Router oder irgendwelche Hostnamen sind nicht möglich.
<Aurator> Habe etwas mit DMZ gefunden glaube aber nicht das es mir hilft
<Aurator> hab jetzt in der hosts file namen vergeben abe irgendwie klappt das nur bedingt
<Frickelpit> Wie hast du das denn eingetragen?
<Aurator> sudo nano /etc/hostname
<Frickelpit> Da gehört das nicht hin
<Frickelpit> da steht nur der Hostname vom Host selber. Was du suchst ist die /etc/hosts
<Aurator> da hab ich es eingetragen und es passiert nix
<Aurator> daher dacht ich es wär falsch
<Frickelpit> paste mal die Einträge aus der /etc/hosts
<Aurator> 192.168.0.137 localhost www.erdbeere-lowcarb.de erdbeere-lowcarb.de
<tomreyn> besser wäre es du würdest da nen hostnamen nehmen der nicht im öffentlichen dns auflösbar ist. sowas wie z.b. (www.)erdbeere-lowcarb.de.test
<Aurator> Aber z.B. wordpress linkt immer auf die öffentliche geschichte auf die mainpage komme ich
<tomreyn> dann kommst du am ende nicht so schnell durcheinander
<Frickelpit> localhost gehört da nicht hin
<Frickelpit> Aurator: ist das ein Laptop, wo du das einträgst?
<Aurator> Ne ein Desktop-PC
<Frickelpit> probier erstmal nur einen Eintrag
<Aurator> ok moment ich hab eben einen port scan der öffentlichen ipv4 gemacht port 53 ist zu
<Aurator> soll das so sein?
<tomreyn> ja
<Frickelpit> Ja oder willst du DNS spielen fürs Netz?
<Aurator> Nein, wollt ich nicht
<Aurator> ähm soll / muss ich für das ganze port 80 wieder über die öffentliche ip freigeben?
<Frickelpit> Wenn du von extern auf den Webserver zugreifen willst, dann ja. Ansonsten nicht
<tomreyn> du oder andere
<tomreyn> also vermutlich soll ja die website aus dem internet erreichbar sein, dann musst du port 80 nach außen aufmachen
<tomreyn> und 443 am besten auch
<Aurator> done
<tomreyn> 443 ist noch dicht
<tomreyn> das hast du jetzt etwas ungünstig konfiguriert im webserver. auf der ip-adresse sollte der webserver ne leere seite oder nen fehler zurückliefern, nicht das blog.
<tomreyn> ich hoffe 88 ist dein (oder ihr) geburtsjahr, ansonsten ist hier schluss für mich.
<Aurator> hab vergessen im router auf übernehmen zu drücken
<Aurator> Ja das ist das Geburtsjahr
<Aurator> kann dir im zweifen auch den Ausweis zeigen =) 12.02.88
<tomreyn> hehe, so genau wollt ich's nicht wissen
<tomreyn> hab nur keine lust nazis zu supporten, das ist alles
<Aurator> wie konfiguriere ich das nochmal? 
<Aurator> aber ganz kurz zur info
<tomreyn> im webserver musst du noch konfigurieren dass er auch auf port 443 lauschen soll
<Aurator>  /var/www/domainname/ <- is da der fehler?
<Frickelpit> Aurator: bist du dir sicher, dass der Server von außen erreichbar sein soll?
<tomreyn> also wenn du da wirklich "domainname" stehen hast dann ersetz das mal durch "erdbeere-lowcarb.de"
<Aurator> Ja bin ich :P und ja ich verstehe das durch dummheit momentan von außen angreifbar oder ähnliches aber ich lerns ja noch
<Aurator> natürlich nich
<Aurator> also da steht erdb..... so wie du gesagt hast
<Aurator> dachte nur weil ich auch oft das mit dem html ordner lese
<Frickelpit> wie der Ordner heißt, ist völlig egal. Solange der Webserver mit seinem User da rein darf und der Name auch in deiner vhost steht.
<Frickelpit> Da kann auch currywurst stehen
<tomreyn> hast di die default-datei in /etc/apache2/sites-available noch?
<tomreyn> *du die
<Aurator> 443 geöffnet
<Aurator> aber immer noch nix auch vhost gemacht für den port
 * tomreyn *gähn*
<Aurator> ja hab die default noc
<Aurator> h
<tomreyn> 443 ist noch zu
<tomreyn> aber kannst ud ja später noch machen
<tomreyn> packmal die default-datei auf ein pastebin, sowie die ausgabe von   ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<Aurator> jetzt ist offen grad nochmal geprüft
<Frickelpit> dein SSL ist kaputt
<Aurator> Geht doch jetzt
<tomreyn> TLS ist schritt zwei, erst mal überhaupt webhosting hinbekommen
<Aurator> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BryDPBvfss/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> dann mach in der defaul.conf mal ein "ServerName _default_" rein
<tomreyn> hast du da vergessen die letzte zeile zu kompieren? da hätte noch ein   </VirtualHost>    drin sein sollen
<Aurator> hm moment
<Aurator> ne steht vor directory
<Aurator> ist das falsch?
<tomreyn> ich beziehe mich hierauf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BryDPBvfss/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> da steht das wort    </VirtualHost>   nicht drin
<Aurator> mist wieder nur halbe log kopiert
<Aurator> bzw halbe file
<tomreyn> es gibt dafür den befehl pastebinit
<tomreyn> aber mir geht jetzt auch langsam die geduld aus.
<tomreyn> ich schlage vor du machst di ports wieder dicht und suchst dir nen managed web host
<tomreyn> kannst ja parallel dazu weiter lokal testen und üben
<Aurator> tut mir leid
<tomreyn> kein problem, ich will dich da nur vor dir selbst retten.
<Aurator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MJZ2qyvd2K/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> danke. das bestätigt allerdings meine äußerung von eben, dir fehlt noch grundwissen, sonst hättest du da jetzt keine anführungszeichen um das     ServerName _default_    drinne. ich kann dir im moment leider nur davon abraten wordpress zuhause zu hosten, sonst fängst du dir in kürze malware ein.
<Aurator> habs gecheckt eben als der server nich lief
<Aurator> und es korrigiert
<Aurator> ja ich bin ein neuling aber ich versuche meine fehler wenn begangen zu finden und zu verstehen klar " klammert wie raute aus hab ich nich dran gedacht
<Aurator> so ssl cert geholt
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-01
<tuvok> nabend, ich habe vorhin von version 16.04 auf 18.04 geupdated und muss feststellen wenn ich mich auf dem desktop anmelde, dass immer eine fehlermeldung ohne weitere Info auftaucht.. https://prnt.sc/pqvytr Kann mir da jemand sagen wo ich schauen muss, um den fehler zu beheben?
<le_bot> Title: Screenshot by Lightshot (at prnt.sc)
<tuvok> Guten Morgen, ich habe gestern von version 16.04 auf 18.04 geupdated und muss feststellen wenn ich mich auf dem desktop anmelde, dass immer eine fehlermeldung ohne weitere Info auftaucht.. https://prnt.sc/pqvytr Kann mir da jemand sagen wo ich schauen muss, um den fehler zu beheben?
<le_bot> Title: Screenshot by Lightshot (at prnt.sc)
<LupusE> guten morgen. manchmal hilft es die fehlermeldung auch zu beschrieben. nicht jeder klickt unbekannte links an.
<tuvok> ist nen screen posting sowas wie nopaste .. sorry :( .. 
<tuvok> "Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt"
<tuvok> steht da .. und dann kann ich nur Abbrechen und Melden drücken und mehr passiert nicht :(
<LupusE> das sind die tricky fehler. irgendwo muesste ein log von der fhelermeldung liegen (was sollte sonst gemeldet weerden?), wo das zu findne ist hängt allerdings vom desktop environment (unity, gnome, kde, ...) ab.
<LupusE> env BATCH yes; make install clean
<LupusE> hmm. mal wieder ein fenster zu weit links.
<tuvok> LupusE ähm .. ich hab den MATE Desktop
<tuvok> da druff
<j0k> tuvok: Wenn man auf "Fehler melden" klickt kommen meist noch detailliertere Aussagen
<tuvok> j0k schön wäre es
<tuvok> wenn ich auf melden klicke kommt rein gar nix das is ja mein Prob :(
<nicole> Guten Morgen! :)
<nils_2> mahlzeit
<noxx> Hi, kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen und mir erklären wie ich diesen Treiber installiert bekomme? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man4/acpi_hp.4freebsd.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: acpi_hp — ACPI extras driver for HP laptops (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> i don't think you'll even want to install a FreeBSD Kenreldriver in ubuntu
<LupusE> err, ich dneke nicht, dass du einen FreeBSD Kernel Treiber unter Ubuntu installierne moechtest.
<noxx> warum nicht?
<noxx> außerdem wird es doch von der Ubuntu Seite angeboten
<LupusE> weil man sich auch keine balonreifen auf ienen sportwafen zieht. esseidenn man weis ganz genau was man tut.
<LupusE> ich sehe iene manpake, die auf ubuntu,com verfuegbar ist. ein paket sehe ich nicht.
<noxx> paket wäre ja wohl auch easy oder? 
<noxx> ich möchte es gern versuchen.
<noxx> wäre cool wenn man mir den vorgang erklären könnte.
<noxx> balonreifen sind cool.
<LetoThe2nd> noxx: ne, du hast da was missvertanden.
<LetoThe2nd> noxx: das tool bzw. die addons scheint es schlicht nicht für linux zu geben. (die analogie ist schlecht)
<LupusE> auf freebds.or gehen, das image herunterladen, installieren. mit portsfresh ports aktualisieren, mit 'cd /usr/ports/.../acpi_hp' in das verziechnis wechelen und mit 'make install clean' installieren. dann den optionen aus der manpage entsprechend diener hardware folen.
<LetoThe2nd> noxx: als teil der manpage suite ist es eben auch auf ubuntu.com verfügbar, aber das wars halt auch schon
<LetoThe2nd> noxx: ist etwas missvertsändlich, aber es geht einfach nicht. also kann mans auch nicht einfach so erklären.
<LupusE> (den genauen pfad mittels 'locate' ermitteln.
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: ist wieder gut, ok?
<LupusE> die frage hinter allem ist viel mehr: was versprehcst du dir von diesem programm?
<LetoThe2nd> das schon eher, ja
<noxx> ich hab hier einen laptop der beim herunterfahren/reboot hängen bleibt genauer gesagt steht dann beim herunterfahren "starting reboot ...". habe versucht im grub acpi=force zu übergeben aber ohne erfolg. Da ich irgendwo gelesen habe hab es ein kernel bug ist und jetzt diesen treiber gefunden hatte dacht ich bingo, jetzt muss ich das ding nur noch installieren
<noxx> da steht ja auch "To compile this driver into the kernel, place the following line in your kernel
<noxx>      configuration file:". 
<LetoThe2nd> noxx: das ist ein bisschen wie beim krankheiten googlen. wirklich einordnen kann die informationen oft nur ein mediziner. und da ist es eben genauso: es klingt erst mal total logisch und einfach, aber es ist einfach etwas völlig anderes. sorry.
<LetoThe2nd> noxx: freebsd ist nicht linux.
<noxx> oh
<LetoThe2nd> noxx: und auch wenn beide einen "kernel" haben, so hat die software schlicht gar nichts miteinander zu tun. es ist "etwas anderes"
<LetoThe2nd> noxx: analogie: ein frachtschiff hat ne schraube, dein ikearegal hat ne schraube. heisst gleich, beides dreht sich. sonstige gemeinstamkeiten.... wengie
<LetoThe2nd> noxx: und das meinte ich mit, ohne fachwissen kann man das nciht einordnen.
<LupusE> mein tipp: https://linux-laptop.net/ besuchen, dein laptop raussuchen und schauen was andere mit dem thema gemacht haben.
<le_bot> Title: Linux on Laptops (at linux-laptop.net)
<LetoThe2nd> guter tipp
<noxx> wäre das ein option? https://piki.org/patrick/nc6000-linux.html
<le_bot> Title: Debian GNU/Linux on HP-Compaq nc6000 laptops (at piki.org)
<noxx> hab halt nen neueren kernel druaf
<noxx> oder vielleicht jemand eine idee wie ich das mit dem reboot anders lösen könnte? wäre wirklich mega
<j0k> tuvok: Das Fester geht dann einfach nur zu? Oder wie
<j0k> bzw Popup
<tuvok> j0k jap .. aber ich hab unter /var/crash die logs gelöscht seither hab ich keine Probs .. mal schauen wie lange
<dreamon> Unter 19.10 xubuntu hab ich gerade einen Blackscreen mit Maus. Kann noch in tty1-6, aber die Gui zeigt nur Maus. kann man den restarten ohne Reboot?
<dreamon> Würde gerne die Programme die am laufen sind nicht abwürgen wollen.
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-02
<dreamon> Ich kann mich nach Bildschirmschoner nicht nehr einloggen. Die Passwortabfrage kommt nicht. Eventuell hab ich einen zweiten installiert und die beissen sich. 
<dreamon> Welchen verwendet Ubuntu standardmäßig?
<j0k> Dann deinstalliere halt den zweiten wieder
<j0k> wenn Du mehrere Desktops installiert hast, kann es durchaus sein, dass dann verschiedene Bildschirmschoner installiert sind.
<dreamon> j0k, Klar. Ich weiß nur nicht wie die heißen. Hab neulich eine Paketliste von einem Rechner auf den anderen übernommen und scheinbar sind die Original Ubuntu packete auch noch drauf
<dreamon> Nein nur Xubuntu, ich verwende nix anders.
<j0k> zu xfce gehört xsreenlock oder so ähnlich
<j0k> Einstellungsmenü anschaun und den "anderen" mindestens deaktivieren
<j0k> xscreensaver
<dreamon> Merkwürdig. kann man den eventuell übers tty nochmal anschupsen.. ist ärgerlich die Kiste runterzufahren nur weil man nix mehr sieht.
<j0k> hab hier auch 2 drauf, die sich nicht beißen (allerdings ist bei mir xscreensaver nicht aktiv und ich nutze auch kein XFCE)
<j0k> ka
<sh47111> Hallo alle miteinander, 37 GB bis 124 GB große vmdk Dateien  von ubuntu 18.04.2 auf esxi 6.7.0 mittels cp kopieren, ist das der richtige Ansatz? Bekomme bei den großen vmdk-Dateien bei md5sum -c ein Failed.
<LetoThe2nd> sh47111: ist es nicht, sondern rsync
<sh47111> Oha, das ging ja schnell... Danke werde ich testen.
<unicatx> muss ich eine SWAP erstellen, wenn ich SSD verwende und mein Laptop mit 8GB RAM ausgestattet ist?
<j0k> kommt vermutlich auf Dein Anwenderverhalten an und ob Du suspend to Disk nutzen willst
<unicatx> ja
<unicatx> falls ja, wie groß soll swap ausgelegt werden?
<j0k> bei STD Nutzung gilt glaub ich nach wie vor Swap mindestens so groß wie der RAM
<unicatx> danke
<j0k> gerne
<dreamon> Ich hab gerade light-locker und xscreensaver runtergeworfen, wenn ich dann STRG+ALT+l Kommt trotzdem ein lockscreen. Würde diesen Lümmel gerne runterwerfen wollen, weil ich vermute das der mir probleme bereitet.
<dreamon> Nur woher weiß ich wie der Übeltäter heißt?
<drc> gnome-screensaver eventuell?
<dreamon> drc, Der wars. Danke
<sh47111> Hallo alle miteinander, 37 GB bis 124 GB große vmdk Dateien  von ubuntu 18.04.2 auf esxi 6.7.0 mittels cp kopieren, ist das der richtige Ansatz? Bekomme bei den großen vmdk-Dateien bei md5sum -c ein Failed.
<k1l> rsync nutzen. ist wie cp aber mit checking
<k1l> !rsync
<le_bot> Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<sh47111> rsync verwendet; trotzalledem bekomme ich immer wieder mal bei md5sum failed
<k1l> gibts denn fehler beim kopieren? in den os logs? in den host logs?
<sh47111> in welchen logs genau?
<sh47111> würde es Sinn machen die größten vmdk-dateien mit gzip zu packen vor rsync?
<k1l> fehler beim kopieren können auch hardwarebedingt ein. oder weil das OS überlastet ist. deswegen in die logs gucken, dmesg, syslog, etc.
<ppq> sh47111, packen bringt nur dann richtig was, wenn der "freie platz" in den vmdks überwiegend nullen sind und nicht datenmüll
<ppq> wie es bei historisch gewachsenen VMs ja mal vorkommt
<sh47111> in den logs sehe ich nicht wirklich einen Fehler; wenn rsync wie folgt aufgerufen wurde müssten doch etwaige Fehler in der Zusammenfassung erscheinen oder nicht? rsync --stats -avp * /home/administrator/datastore2_esxi/produktiv/
<sh47111> Die Verbindung wurde wie folgt erzeugt: sshfs xxx@xx.x.x.xx:/vmfs/volumes/datastore2/ ~/datastore2_esxi
<sh47111> wenn ich einen upload über das esxi web-frontend mache wird es auch nicht besser (zuverlässiger), oder?
<k1l> ach das ist ein netzlaufwerk? das kann rsync auch direkt selber machen
<sh47111> aber doch nur wenn es auf beiden rechnern ist oder? und auf dem esxi ist es nicht.
<k1l> rsync kann sich selber zu entfernten rechnern verbinden
<sh47111> danke, ich werde es mal eben testen... ggf wäre ja dann sshfs die Schwachstelle...
<k1l> schau halt in die logs ob da irgendwo probleme sind.
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-03
<dreamon> moin. Druckereinstellungen von PC-A auf PC-B übernehmen. Eventuell ein Verzeichnis kopieren?
<j0k> was gibt es denn dann einzustellen? Da installiert man doch nur den Treiber hauptsächlich
<dreamon> Hab 46Treiber installiert.. Habs aber hinbekommen.. ging kopieren. Hoffe die laufen.
<j0k> 46 Treiber für eine Drucker?
<dreamon> 46Drucker.. komme viel rum.
<j0k> ach so! also "von PC-A nach PC 2 bis 47"?
<dreamon> Wie gesagt hat sich erledigt. ging gut kopieren.
<j0k> was genau hast Du denn dann da nun kopieren müssen/können für die Einstellungen?
<dreamon> Hab /etc/cups kopiert.. reboot und alle Drucker wurde angezeigt. manche mit "!" mal schauen
<dreamon> Virtualbox 6.x läuft auch nicht mehr unter 19.10 :-(
<drc> bei mir schon
<dreamon> hast du von virtualbox.org gezogen? gibt noch kein 19.10 paket
<k1l> du musst doch erst mal das dkms modul bauen, oder?
<drc> joa, ist die version von 19.04 
<drc> die läuft aber ohne probleme
<dreamon> drc, Ich krieg hier einen Abhängigkeitsohrfeige Virtualbox-6.0 hängt ab von libpx5 >= 1.6.0 ist aber nicht installierbar..
<drc> In multiverse ist eine Version ohne diese Abhängigkeit
<drc> Ansonsten kannst du libvpx5 von Disco klauen
<k1l> libpx(5) gabs nie in den ubuntu quellen. also ist das eher ein vbox repo problem
<Hootch> hallo zusammen, ich nutze ein 19.04 und snap. Ich wollte fragen, ob die snap programme mit einem apt-get update ebenso aktualisiert werden?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> ber es läuft im hintergrund ein automatisches update für die snaps
<Hootch> ein snapd oder sowas?
<Hootch> ich seh es grad. danke!
<k1l_> "snap list" zeigt die installierten an. und "sudo snap refresh" stößt das manuelle update an (es sollte aber eh ist alles aktuell als meldung kommen
<Hootch>  was anderes .. erzeugt ufw (ubuntu firewall) regeln wie iptables?
<dr_bob> Ich denke, es erzeugt Regel _für_ iptables.
<Hootch> oh thx. ja tut es :) bin grad am guide lesen
<dreamon> Das Bildschirmschoner Problem macht mich Fertig. Hab nun nur noch einen Bildschirmschoner aktiv. Der Sperrt die Kiste auch. Ich gebe passwort ein, und dann je nach Schoner Friert der Schirm ein. Tasks laufen noch. Deine Fenster nur Standbild. 
<dreamon> Dachte ich hab zwei Schoner vielleicht parallel installiert und bin /usr/bin/flock4 mal händisch durchgegangen. Aber ist nur einer Aktiv.
<dreamon> Könnte mich per ssh einloggen. 
<drc> X oder Wayland?
<drc> Egal, probier mal das andere
<dreamon> xfce4-screensaver-command -q → Der Bildschirmschoner ist inaktiv →Der Bildschirmschoner ist nicht blockiert
<dreamon> autsch.. keine Ahnung. ich bin bei da nicht auf dem laufenden. Hab xubuntu neu installiert.. 
<dreamon> Wie bekomm ich das raus?
<drc> im zweifelsfall `ps aux | grep X`
<drc> da steht dann entweder Xorg oder Xwayland
<dreamon> → /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<drc> Also X
<drc> hmmh, xubuntu, okay. ja, da gibt's afaik eh noch kein wayland
<dreamon> Könnte auch ein Grafikkarten ding sein? Nivida 3.40 wenn ich installier, dann ist alles schwarz. dann bin bei nouveau geblieben
<drc> Ich würd vermuten, dass da irgendwas relativ tief im Grafikstack kaputtgeht … also ja, durchaus möglich
<drc> Was hast du denn da für eine Grafikkarte?
<dreamon> 03:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<dreamon> Bin mir nicht sicher ob das ein optimus ist. Ich hab da zwei ziemlich identische Notebooks. Ich teste immer vorher auf der anderen Kiste bevor ich risiko auf der Wichtigen Kiste eingehe.
<dreamon> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<drc> Jo, die 620M ist normalerweise als Hybrid im Einsatz
<dreamon> Ja die zeigt beide an. lsmod →  video                  49152  3 ideapad_laptop,i915,nouveau
<dreamon> Das Grafikkarten Problem macht mich jedesmal aufs neue Fertig. Verwendet er nun i915(intel) oder nvidia mit nouveau?
<dreamon> Es ist mir egal welcher Treiber, ob beschleunigt oder nicht. Hauptsache er funktioniert.
<drc> hast du mal überprüft, ob du die nvidia-karte im bios einfach ausmachen kannst?
<dreamon> drc, Bei diesem notebook geht das nicht da kann man nur irgend einen XP mode umstellen. Beim Guten geht das, da hab ich nvidia abgeschaltet. 
<drc> ah, schade.
<drc> du kannst wahrscheinlich eine xorg.conf schreiben, die explizit nur die intelkarte benutzt
<dreamon> Oder gibts einen Nvidia der Funktioniert. Ich bin ja eigentlich glücklich im moment weil zum ersten mal Ton aus dem HDMI Anschluß kommt. Das kann der "gute" nicht. 
<drc> ich benutz hier nvidia-driver-430
<drc> funktioniert bei mir super, aber dieser ganze optimus-kram … man weiß es nicht.
<dreamon> Ich hab vor Jahren mir mal Wochen zeit genommen, dann ging das auch. Hab dann aber festgestellt, daß der Lüfter dann immer lauter wurde.. und es genervt wieder runtergemacht.
<dreamon> Aber da konnte ich im Bios immer noch auf Intel umschalten. 
<dreamon> Dieses Gerät hat aber ein repariertes Mainboard aus Asien bekommen. Da kann ich noch nicht mal ein Biosupdate machen, ohne das ich es womöglich töte.
<drc> bei den nvidia-treibern hilft es im allgemeinen oft, nomodeset zu benutzen, das könntest du noch mal probieren.
<dreamon> An den kann ich mich noch irgendwie erinnern. Aber das brauchte doch auch irgendwelche Einschränkungen.. Standby Probleme oder so?
<dreamon> Oder über Prime? sudo prime-select intel 
<dreamon> drc, Oder mal Testweise auf Wayland umsteigen?
<dreamon> Merkwürdig ist, das er blockiert obwohl ich nicht mal in Standby ging. Nur wegen der Bildschirmsperre
<dreamon> drc, Sollte ich das mal testen? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-linux
<le_bot> Title: How to install the NVIDIA drivers on Ubuntu 19.04 Disco Dingo Linux - LinuxConfig.org (at linuxconfig.org)
<dreamon> Könnte da mal jedem drauf schauen → https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/34Bgr3J9jd/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Da sind doch beim installieren schon Fehler vorhanden.
<j0k> find auch dass das komisch aussieht. Vielleicht mal ein "reinstall" probieren?
<dreamon> Was genau soll ich reinstallen? hab so aufgerufen → sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall 
<j0k> nvidia-340 hätt ich gesagt, wenn das der richtige Treiber ist
<dreamon> Sieht ziemlich ähnlich aus → https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8ddjtQB2XQ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> mit --reinstall
<dreamon> Zeile 7
<drc> Wayland wird nichts mit Xfce, soweit ich weiß
<j0k> drc: ah sorry
<j0k> err dreamon 
<dreamon> ?
<dreamon> Manuell installieren.. wenn ein neuer Kernel kommt, hab ich dann probleme?
<dreamon> Sonst würde ich das auch mal druchziehen.
<dreamon> Mal wieder neue Frage warum verwendet man 32Bit Treiber? 340.107 ist doch 32Bit https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/unix/
<dreamon> err: Gelogen gibts auch als 64bit.. 
<dreamon> Manuelle Installation schlägt auch fehl. 
<j0k> ist es denn der richtige treiber für Deine Karte?
<dreamon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cx2ZNSZdZt/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> j0k, Das ist eine sehr gute Frage, ich hab mich auf Ubuntu verlassen, weil der das anzeigt.
<dreamon> NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<unicatx> Hi, Verständnisfrage: Was hat die Zeile 127 eigentlich zu sagen? Und wie kriege ich den Löschvorgang sauber zu Ende? https://pastebin.com/WC85R6nF
<le_bot> Title: unicatx@t400:~$ sudo apt autoremove --purge Paketlisten werden gelesen... Ferti - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<unicatx> sorry, Zeile 107 
<tomreyn> unicatx: die da zurückgebliebenen dateien sind üblicherweise welche die entweder von anderen, zu dem zeitpunkt der warnung noch installierten, paketen dort hingelegt wurden (aber nicht integraler bestandteil des pakets sind, sondern dynamisch, z.b. durch ein postconf-skript erzeugt wurden) oder gänzlich von debian-paketen unabhängige dateien.
<tomreyn> bei den kernelmodulen kommt letzteres häufig dann zustande wenn du drittanbieter-software installiert hast di über einen mechanismus außerhalb von dkms out-of-tree-kernelmodule bauen und dort ablegen.
<tomreyn> die virtualbox-pakete von virtualbox.org machen das z.b. so.
<tomreyn> (während die virtualbox-pakete aus ubuntu dkms verwenden und nicht diese meldungen erzeugen)
<tomreyn> (und auch keine dateien dort zurücklassen)
<unicatx> ok, das bedeutet aber , dass sich mit der Zeit dieses Müll immer und immer mehr ansammelt , oder?
<tomreyn> kommt drauf an ;)
<tomreyn> schau erst mal nach ob das verzeichnis jetzt überhaupt noch existiert und wenn ja was denn noch drin ist?
<unicatx> mache ich
<ring0> es ist teilweise auch möglich zu prüfen, welche dateien in dem verzeichnis dort liegen und diese mit `dpkg -S /pfad/zu/datei` einem paket zuzuordnen
<unicatx> ok, sehr hilfreiche Hinweise , thx :)
<tomreyn> es kann auch sein dass das verzeichnis inzwischen schon weg ist, weil ein postrm-skript eines der pakete die *nach* dem das die meldung ausgegeben hat den restlichen kram abgeräumt hat
<tomreyn> aber ja, grundsätzlich solltest du nach --purge autoremove und ohne dass dpkg -S noch was zuordnen kann davon ausgehen dass du manuell aufräumen musst
<tomreyn> in diese situation kommt an aber eben halt üblicherweise auch nur dann wenn man manuell was dahin gelegt hat oder drittanbietersoftware nutzt die da nicht die von ubuntu angegeben mechanismen zum aufräumen nutzt.
<unicatx> tomreyn, ich bin da eigentlich ein sehr vorsichtiger Zeitgenosse und nutze keine 3.Anbieter-SW zum aufräumen..
<unicatx> und was das manuelle anbetrifft, gehe ich auch vorsichtig vor ;)
<tomreyn> ich meinte nicht drittanbieter-software *zum aufräumen*, sondern software die in die in der warnung angegeben pfad was hinlegt (hin generiert)
<tomreyn> ich nutz z.b. die virtualbox-pakete von virtualbox.org, und die erzeugen diese probleme leider auch immer, ich muss dann immer mal händisch aufräumen
<unicatx> also, ich habe den Pfad /lib/modules/5.0.0-29-generic« geprüft und ich finde unter /lib/modules nur 2 Verzeichnisse : 5.0.0-31 und -32 (generic), sonst gar nichts.
<unicatx> von -29 ist keine Spur vorhanden
<tomreyn> okay, dann ist da das passiert was ich vorhin mit "es kann auch sein dass das verzeichnis inzwischen schon weg ist, weil ein postrm-skript eines der pakete die *nach* dem das die meldung ausgegeben hat den restlichen kram abgeräumt hat" beschrieben hab.
<unicatx> ok, verstanden, thx tomreyn 
<tomreyn> wenn du nochmal in deinen pastebin-post schaust siehst du dass nach zeiel 107, wo paket linux-modules-5.0.0-29-generic gepurged wurde, und diese meldung ausgab, noch das paket linux-modules-extra-5.0.0-29-generic entfernt wurde.
<tomreyn> ich vermute das postrm-skript von letzterem hat dann die restlichen dateien abgeräumt, festgestellt, dass das verzeiuchnis jetzt leer ist, und es dann ebenfalls weggeworfen
<unicatx> ah ja, ich sehe die Info.. die     dpkg -l | grep ^rc     gibt nichts aus, also alle configs sind restlos weg. Super..
<tomreyn> jedenfalls die, die dpkg bekannt sind, ja
